# 1DPO! TWW Buddies?



## Gohan3117

Hey everyone! Today is my first TWW since my MC back in June! :happydance: I'm super excited to know that I O'd yesterday, and I'm SO hopeful for a BFP this cycle! DH and I BD'd the last 3 days, so we're praying for a BFP just in time for Christmas! Who wants to obsess and symptom spot with me and be TWW buddies!? All are welcome! :flower:


----------



## Gohan3117

No one wants to be my buddy?! :cry:


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi Gohan I'll be your buddy! 
I am 1dpo too! Due for af on 1 dec. I od yesterday which was cd16. We bd on cd 10/11/15/16 so hopefully we're in for a good chance. This is our first month ttc our 2nd. Last couple of months we ntnp but didn't make a good go of it to count lol.

Got some tingling bbs today which is normal in my tww and bloating which I'm sure could be due to anything. What about you? 

Sticky baby dust for us xx


----------



## Geek Girl

Hey guys!

Hope it's ok if I join in, even tho I'm 3 DPO. This is our 10th month of trying. We used Pre-Seed so hopefully that makes a big difference and we get the BFP we've been hoping for! O'd on Friday (11/15/13), BD'd every other day since that Monday, so fingers x'd! 

So far I've had a couple of headaches (not usual for me) and sore bbs (totally usual for me). Also, I got very irritable last night. Symptom or just reaction to things in life? Who knows? Lol. I think it might be too early to be a real symptom.


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi geek girl 

I am so moody today and irritable too...which is totally unusual for me only normally the day before af. But I wouldn't put anything past my tww lol. 

I hope this is your month too! What exactly does pre seed do? My hubby was travelling on my cd 12-14 so we could only bd before and when he got back.


----------



## lovedbaby2b

I'm 3 dpo!

No progesterone related symptoms that I can notice. I've been impatient with DH...but, that's definitely not out of the ordinary.:haha:


----------



## Geek Girl

wishingforbub said:


> What exactly does pre seed do?

Pre-Seed is a lubricant that is sperm friendly, and mimics your fertile CM. I might be putting too much hope into it, but I think it helps the little guys swim to where they need to be, and maybe gives them a chance to wait for the right moment? I just know that it has been recommended not only online, but by fertility clinics (if their website can be trusted. Lol.). :thumbup: Here's a link if you want to check it out! Preseed


----------



## vickitoria

I'm new here and nearing the end of the tww... Been obsessively symptom spotting, my current weird thing is an odd sensation round my cervix, as though I'm having a smear. Happens every so often.


----------



## Gohan3117

wishingforbub said:


> Hi Gohan I'll be your buddy!
> I am 1dpo too! Due for af on 1 dec. I od yesterday which was cd16. We bd on cd 10/11/15/16 so hopefully we're in for a good chance. This is our first month ttc our 2nd. Last couple of months we ntnp but didn't make a good go of it to count lol.
> 
> Got some tingling bbs today which is normal in my tww and bloating which I'm sure could be due to anything. What about you?
> 
> Sticky baby dust for us xx

Hey girl! Thanks for being my buddy! AF is due for me on November 29th-30th, so I'm hoping for the best! The only symptoms I can find right now would have to be ovulation pains, had some dull cramping and heaviness on the right side of my pelvis last night and a bit this morning. Thanks for joining me! :flower:


Geek Girl said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Hope it's ok if I join in, even tho I'm 3 DPO. This is our 10th month of trying. We used Pre-Seed so hopefully that makes a big difference and we get the BFP we've been hoping for! O'd on Friday (11/15/13), BD'd every other day since that Monday, so fingers x'd!
> 
> So far I've had a couple of headaches (not usual for me) and sore bbs (totally usual for me). Also, I got very irritable last night. Symptom or just reaction to things in life? Who knows? Lol. I think it might be too early to be a real symptom.

It's absolutely okay that you join us! My DH and I BD'd the 3 days leading up to O, so I have my fx'd that this is our cycle, since this is the first cycle in 5 that I have truly ovulated! :happydance:



lovedbaby2b said:


> I'm 3 dpo!
> 
> No progesterone related symptoms that I can notice. I've been impatient with DH...but, that's definitely not out of the ordinary.:haha:

Welcome! Lol. Hubby knows when I get impatient, is more because of AF. But recently I've been all cuddly and snuggly with him. Not sure what that means, but I guess I have peace about this cycle. :thumbup:



vickitoria said:


> I'm new here and nearing the end of the tww... Been obsessively symptom spotting, my current weird thing is an odd sensation round my cervix, as though I'm having a smear. Happens every so often.

Welcome! That is a weird symptom! I hope it's a start of a :bfp: for you! :)

Wow, thanks so much, ladies! Such a pleasant surprise to see so many of you coming to be buddies! ^-^


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hi ladies! I'm 3dpo and I would love to join your group! This is my second cycle off BC.. We bd'd a lot last month but I am starting to think I didn't ovulate since it was my first month off. This month we bd'd this past Wednesday which was 2 days before o. Hubby went away so that was our only shot. Thinking we probably missed our chance. We will see though! I tracked o by cp and cm. Last month I was confused about the cm as it never really turned EW. This month it was unmistakable.. TMI - I wiped and there was a huge clump.. I actually found it kind of fascinating. I think I ovulated off my left side as I've had lots of cramping And twinning off the left side. 

That's all for me! Looking forward to spending my TWW with you!! I should also mention this is Ttc our first baby. I want to be a mom so bad!!!!!


----------



## Gohan3117

wannabemamaz said:


> Hi ladies! I'm 3dpo and I would love to join your group! This is my second cycle off BC.. We bd'd a lot last month but I am starting to think I didn't ovulate since it was my first month off. This month we bd'd this past Wednesday which was 2 days before o. Hubby went away so that was our only shot. Thinking we probably missed our chance. We will see though! I tracked o by cp and cm. Last month I was confused about the cm as it never really turned EW. This month it was unmistakable.. TMI - I wiped and there was a huge clump.. I actually found it kind of fascinating. I think I ovulated off my left side as I've had lots of cramping And twinning off the left side.
> 
> That's all for me! Looking forward to spending my TWW with you!! I should also mention this is Ttc our first baby. I want to be a mom so bad!!!!!

Hey there! Although I've not been on BC long term since I was 16, I know what it's like not to Ovulate. I hated myself for the 5 months after my MC...knowing that no matter how badly I wanted it, I couldn't have it because I wasn't O'ing. Well, this is my first cycle since the MC that I've ovulated! I have one more day to nail this, and DH and I have BD'd the last 3 days, and we will again tonight(and probably tomorrow since it's his day off! :blush: ). DH and I are also trying for our first. We lost our first pregnancy at 7weeks6days and I think my DH is finally ready to TTC and take the bull by the horns! I feel happy and hopeful! :)


----------



## wannabemamaz

Sending tons of baby dust your way.. I am so sorry to hear about your MC. I hope this is your lucky month!!


----------



## Gohan3117

wannabemamaz said:


> Sending tons of baby dust your way.. I am so sorry to hear about your MC. I hope this is your lucky month!!

Thanks! Sending tons of :dust: to you, as well! :flower:


----------



## wannabemamaz

I over analyzed all my symptoms last month so I'm going to try not to do that again!! Are you symptom spotting?


----------



## lovedbaby2b

what days are you guys planning on testing?

I'm goin to start on Thanksgiving Day. (we'll see if I can hold out that long!)


----------



## lilsoybean

Hello everyone!

I am 2 dpo today and hoping to join your group. It seems like as soon as I join a thread, people stop using it so I'm hoping we can all keep each other from going crazy the next two weeks. 

I ovulated late this month so DH and I sort of out did ourselves early but we still got some BD time Thursday and Friday. I believe I O'd Saturday (11/16/13). Unfortunately, we weren't able to get in another session Saturday because of company and that is the only day I had EWCM so that was a little frustrating. I'm hoping that we still get a BFP around Thanksgiving. I believe AF should come around the 30th. I don't really know what else to say. I just really want a BFP this month. This is our 3rd month TTC since MC in July. 

Fingers Crossed and Baby Dust to All!!!


----------



## Gohan3117

wannabemamaz said:


> I over analyzed all my symptoms last month so I'm going to try not to do that again!! Are you symptom spotting?

I over-analyze every cycle...lol so I'm trying not to this time around. I have peace about this cycle. I've promised myself I will NOT test until 10dpo(2 days before AF is supposed to show). I took an OPK this afternoon with a 5 hour hold and it was negative. So, I have definitely ovulated and I am in the TWW! Just trying to stay calm, not over-analyze every single detail and relish in this peace I have about this cycle. Lord be with us while we wait! [-o&lt;


----------



## lilsoybean

Geek Girl said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Hope it's ok if I join in, even tho I'm 3 DPO. This is our 10th month of trying. We used Pre-Seed so hopefully that makes a big difference and we get the BFP we've been hoping for! O'd on Friday (11/15/13), BD'd every other day since that Monday, so fingers x'd!
> 
> So far I've had a couple of headaches (not usual for me) and sore bbs (totally usual for me). Also, I got very irritable last night. Symptom or just reaction to things in life? Who knows? Lol. I think it might be too early to be a real symptom.

I also used pre-seed this month. If you don't mind me asking, did you use the applicators or did you just use it topically?


----------



## lovedbaby2b

lilsoybean said:


> Geek Girl said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> Hope it's ok if I join in, even tho I'm 3 DPO. This is our 10th month of trying. We used Pre-Seed so hopefully that makes a big difference and we get the BFP we've been hoping for! O'd on Friday (11/15/13), BD'd every other day since that Monday, so fingers x'd!
> 
> So far I've had a couple of headaches (not usual for me) and sore bbs (totally usual for me). Also, I got very irritable last night. Symptom or just reaction to things in life? Who knows? Lol. I think it might be too early to be a real symptom.
> 
> I also used pre-seed this month. If you don't mind me asking, did you use the applicators or did you just use it topically?Click to expand...

We used it for the first time this cycle and we tried the applicator, but that wasn't happening. Weirded DH out . lol


----------



## Gohan3117

lilsoybean said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am 2 dpo today and hoping to join your group. It seems like as soon as I join a thread, people stop using it so I'm hoping we can all keep each other from going crazy the next two weeks.
> 
> I ovulated late this month so DH and I sort of out did ourselves early but we still got some BD time Thursday and Friday. I believe I O'd Saturday (11/16/13). Unfortunately, we weren't able to get in another session Saturday because of company and that is the only day I had EWCM so that was a little frustrating. I'm hoping that we still get a BFP around Thanksgiving. I believe AF should come around the 30th. I don't really know what else to say. I just really want a BFP this month. This is our 3rd month TTC since MC in July.
> 
> Fingers Crossed and Baby Dust to All!!!

Heyy! 2dpo is perfect for our little thread! I'm stoked because I've never had a thread take off like this one has! I will start testing Thanksgiving morning. I'm hoping to have a BIG FAT ANNOUNCEMENT to give over Thanksgiving dinner! (it's only DH and his parents, two brothers, and his eldest brother's GF) Also, in my hometown my family is having a bunch of my Aunt's and Uncle's and cousins over for Thanksgiving, so wouldn't it be awesome to call them and tell them or send a text with a picture of the :bfp: !? I'm just praying non-stop and the Lord is giving me peace about everything. I have a lot of hope for this cycle. 

I know what it's like to MC, love. It's been 5 months almost since we lost our precious LO at 7wks6days. Praying that you and me and the rest of us will get Thanksgiving blessings this year! :dust: :flower: :hugs:


----------



## lilsoybean

Gohan3117 said:


> wannabemamaz said:
> 
> 
> I over analyzed all my symptoms last month so I'm going to try not to do that again!! Are you symptom spotting?
> 
> I over-analyze every cycle...lol so I'm trying not to this time around. I have peace about this cycle. I've promised myself I will NOT test until 10dpo(2 days before AF is supposed to show). I took an OPK this afternoon with a 5 hour hold and it was negative. So, I have definitely ovulated and I am in the TWW! Just trying to stay calm, not over-analyze every single detail and relish in this peace I have about this cycle. Lord be with us while we wait! [-o&lt;Click to expand...

That is good advice. I hope I can find some peace this cycle. I'm really trying to concentrate on other things but have not been very successful so far. I always start symptom spotting about a week in so this time my main goal is to avoid randomly feeling my chest to check for sore boobs all the time...haha!


----------



## lilsoybean

lovedbaby2b said:


> what days are you guys planning on testing?
> 
> I'm goin to start on Thanksgiving Day. (we'll see if I can hold out that long!)

Me too! I'm testing on Thanksgiving Day as well. Even though I'm sure you are blessed with many positive things and people, I hope you have a little something extra to be thankful for!


----------



## wannabemamaz

lovedbaby2b said:


> what days are you guys planning on testing?
> 
> I'm goin to start on Thanksgiving Day. (we'll see if I can hold out that long!)


I really don't want to test until I miss my period.. I used 10 tests last month!!! I doubt I will actually be able to wait to probably 10dpo.. A week from today. I hate seeing bfns though.... So depressing!!



lilsoybean said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am 2 dpo today and hoping to join your group. It seems like as soon as I join a thread, people stop using it so I'm hoping we can all keep each other from going crazy the next two weeks.
> 
> I ovulated late this month so DH and I sort of out did ourselves early but we still got some BD time Thursday and Friday. I believe I O'd Saturday (11/16/13). Unfortunately, we weren't able to get in another session Saturday because of company and that is the only day I had EWCM so that was a little frustrating. I'm hoping that we still get a BFP around Thanksgiving. I believe AF should come around the 30th. I don't really know what else to say. I just really want a BFP this month. This is our 3rd month TTC since MC in July.
> 
> Fingers Crossed and Baby Dust to All!!!

I am definitely needing some support so I will be here for you!!! We are totally in the same situation this month. I ovulated on the 15th (a big clump of EWCM) and the last day we bd'd was the 13th. Really hoping some swimmers were there waiting for the egg!! So sorry to hear about your MC.. Fingers crossed for you this month!!!



Gohan3117 said:


> wannabemamaz said:
> 
> 
> I over analyzed all my symptoms last month so I'm going to try not to do that again!! Are you symptom spotting?
> 
> I over-analyze every cycle...lol so I'm trying not to this time around. I have peace about this cycle. I've promised myself I will NOT test until 10dpo(2 days before AF is supposed to show). I took an OPK this afternoon with a 5 hour hold and it was negative. So, I have definitely ovulated and I am in the TWW! Just trying to stay calm, not over-analyze every single detail and relish in this peace I have about this cycle. Lord be with us while we wait! [-o&lt;Click to expand...

I'm also not testing before 10dpo.. It's so great you have peace about this cycle!! Stay calm and relaxed!!

This is my crazy thought of the day. Anyone wanna give me some encouragement? When I check my CP I usually have to reach weirdly yo actually feel the opening. It isn't straight in there when I feel. Then my mind goes haywire thinking maybe when we bd the swimmers aren't actually going anywhere near my cervix opening and then how would I get pregnant?? I've never gotten a bfp so I worry that maybe I won't be able to. Ugh!!! Too much analyzing again!! (Keeping in mind this is only my second month EVER trying!!!)


----------



## wannabemamaz

Gohan3117 said:


> lilsoybean said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am 2 dpo today and hoping to join your group. It seems like as soon as I join a thread, people stop using it so I'm hoping we can all keep each other from going crazy the next two weeks.
> 
> I ovulated late this month so DH and I sort of out did ourselves early but we still got some BD time Thursday and Friday. I believe I O'd Saturday (11/16/13). Unfortunately, we weren't able to get in another session Saturday because of company and that is the only day I had EWCM so that was a little frustrating. I'm hoping that we still get a BFP around Thanksgiving. I believe AF should come around the 30th. I don't really know what else to say. I just really want a BFP this month. This is our 3rd month TTC since MC in July.
> 
> Fingers Crossed and Baby Dust to All!!!
> 
> Heyy! 2dpo is perfect for our little thread! I'm stoked because I've never had a thread take off like this one has! I will start testing Thanksgiving morning. I'm hoping to have a BIG FAT ANNOUNCEMENT to give over Thanksgiving dinner! (it's only DH and his parents, two brothers, and his eldest brother's GF) Also, in my hometown my family is having a bunch of my Aunt's and Uncle's and cousins over for Thanksgiving, so wouldn't it be awesome to call them and tell them or send a text with a picture of the :bfp: !? I'm just praying non-stop and the Lord is giving me peace about everything. I have a lot of hope for this cycle.
> 
> I know what it's like to MC, love. It's been 5 months almost since we lost our precious LO at 7wks6days. Praying that you and me and the rest of us will get Thanksgiving blessings this year! :dust: :flower: :hugs:Click to expand...

I so appreciate you talking about your faith in this thread. My faith is everything to me so it is refreshing to see you talk about it. Absolutely nothing against those who aren't religious - I am very open about my faith so I love to hear you talk about it!! 

Yes this thread is awesome!!!


----------



## lovedbaby2b

lilsoybean said:


> lovedbaby2b said:
> 
> 
> what days are you guys planning on testing?
> 
> I'm goin to start on Thanksgiving Day. (we'll see if I can hold out that long!)
> 
> Me too! I'm testing on Thanksgiving Day as well. Even though I'm sure you are blessed with many positive things and people, I hope you have a little something extra to be thankful for!Click to expand...

Thanks! FX for you, too!


----------



## wannabemamaz

lilsoybean said:


> Gohan3117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabemamaz said:
> 
> 
> I over analyzed all my symptoms last month so I'm going to try not to do that again!! Are you symptom spotting?
> 
> I over-analyze every cycle...lol so I'm trying not to this time around. I have peace about this cycle. I've promised myself I will NOT test until 10dpo(2 days before AF is supposed to show). I took an OPK this afternoon with a 5 hour hold and it was negative. So, I have definitely ovulated and I am in the TWW! Just trying to stay calm, not over-analyze every single detail and relish in this peace I have about this cycle. Lord be with us while we wait! [-o&lt;Click to expand...
> 
> That is good advice. I hope I can find some peace this cycle. I'm really trying to concentrate on other things but have not been very successful so far. I always start symptom spotting about a week in so this time my main goal is to avoid randomly feeling my chest to check for sore boobs all the time...haha!Click to expand...


Oh my word - last month I was constantly poking and prodding my boobs to see if they were sore!! When they finally were I think it was because I poked them so much!!!!! Too funny


----------



## wannabemamaz

I'm on my ipad today so ignore grammar that doesn't make sense and repeating the same thoughts over and over. Stayed home from work today..most days I'm on my PC!!


----------



## lilsoybean

This is my crazy thought of the day. Anyone wanna give me some encouragement? When I check my CP I usually have to reach weirdly yo actually feel the opening. It isn't straight in there when I feel. Then my mind goes haywire thinking maybe when we bd the swimmers aren't actually going anywhere near my cervix opening and then how would I get pregnant?? I've never gotten a bfp so I worry that maybe I won't be able to. Ugh!!! Too much analyzing again!! (Keeping in mind this is only my second month EVER trying!!!)[/QUOTE]

Yay! I have a buddy! We do have the same situation this month..crazy! The MC was awful but trying to stay positive and look towards the future. Thank you for your kind words though.

So about the CP, mine is all over the place too. I'm not the most experienced at checking it but I think it's normal to have to reach in and up kind of at an angle. I'm sure everything is fine and you are just over thinking it which is a good thing :winkwink: 

I have a hard time telling if it is "open". I get that if it's "firm" it supposed to feel like the tip of your nose and if it's "soft", it's supposed to feel like your lips but I can't really ever tell if it's open or closed. Can you tell?


----------



## wishingforbub

Thanks so much Gohan :flower: I hope this is all of our months without (hopefully) stressing about it too much. (As if) lol

Vickitoria I notice those twinges or feelings in my cervix. Sometimes it feels a bit like lightning bolts up in there lol. I haven't had it yet this cycle. But I'd normally feel it before af and after. And around ovulation. After a bit of googling a while back they attribute it sometimes to your cervix opening and /or closing. I am sure this is what it is for me because it's the same feeling I had before I went into labour with my son ;-) maybe you just never noticed them in your cycle before or it could definitely mean something is going on in there


----------



## lovedbaby2b

lilsoybean said:


> This is my crazy thought of the day. Anyone wanna give me some encouragement? When I check my CP I usually have to reach weirdly yo actually feel the opening. It isn't straight in there when I feel. Then my mind goes haywire thinking maybe when we bd the swimmers aren't actually going anywhere near my cervix opening and then how would I get pregnant?? I've never gotten a bfp so I worry that maybe I won't be able to. Ugh!!! Too much analyzing again!! (Keeping in mind this is only my second month EVER trying!!!)

Yay! I have a buddy! We do have the same situation this month..crazy! The MC was awful but trying to stay positive and look towards the future. Thank you for your kind words though.

So about the CP, mine is all over the place too. I'm not the most experienced at checking it but I think it's normal to have to reach in and up kind of at an angle. I'm sure everything is fine and you are just over thinking it which is a good thing :winkwink: 

I have a hard time telling if it is "open". I get that if it's "firm" it supposed to feel like the tip of your nose and if it's "soft", it's supposed to feel like your lips but I can't really ever tell if it's open or closed. Can you tell?[/QUOTE]

I have to angle to find mine, too. I think it's normal. I sure hope so. lol

I've been tracking mine since September (IUD removal) and I've learned quite a bit about my patterns. Weird, but neat at the same time.

The one thing I noticed for sure during ovulation was it being more open than normal. It's definitely not anything I'm using to track with, though. Mine for sure changes position through out the day. I'm sure everyone is different, but for me the red flag was opening.


----------



## wannabemamaz

lilsoybean said:


> This is my crazy thought of the day. Anyone wanna give me some encouragement? When I check my CP I usually have to reach weirdly yo actually feel the opening. It isn't straight in there when I feel. Then my mind goes haywire thinking maybe when we bd the swimmers aren't actually going anywhere near my cervix opening and then how would I get pregnant?? I've never gotten a bfp so I worry that maybe I won't be able to. Ugh!!! Too much analyzing again!! (Keeping in mind this is only my second month EVER trying!!!)

Yay! I have a buddy! We do have the same situation this month..crazy! The MC was awful but trying to stay positive and look towards the future. Thank you for your kind words though.

So about the CP, mine is all over the place too. I'm not the most experienced at checking it but I think it's normal to have to reach in and up kind of at an angle. I'm sure everything is fine and you are just over thinking it which is a good thing :winkwink: 

I have a hard time telling if it is "open". I get that if it's "firm" it supposed to feel like the tip of your nose and if it's "soft", it's supposed to feel like your lips but I can't really ever tell if it's open or closed. Can you tell?[/QUOTE]

Glad I'm not the only one with an erratic cervix!! My mind was actually blown last month when I found my cervix.. If the opening is closed it feels a bit puckered.. When it is a bit open it honestly feels like a small donut hole. You should be able to run your finger around the end like a cone top and find the opening. It's a bit tricky but once you find it it is unmistakeable!! 



lovedbaby2b said:


> lilsoybean said:
> 
> 
> This is my crazy thought of the day. Anyone wanna give me some encouragement? When I check my CP I usually have to reach weirdly yo actually feel the opening. It isn't straight in there when I feel. Then my mind goes haywire thinking maybe when we bd the swimmers aren't actually going anywhere near my cervix opening and then how would I get pregnant?? I've never gotten a bfp so I worry that maybe I won't be able to. Ugh!!! Too much analyzing again!! (Keeping in mind this is only my second month EVER trying!!!)
> 
> Yay! I have a buddy! We do have the same situation this month..crazy! The MC was awful but trying to stay positive and look towards the future. Thank you for your kind words though.
> 
> So about the CP, mine is all over the place too. I'm not the most experienced at checking it but I think it's normal to have to reach in and up kind of at an angle. I'm sure everything is fine and you are just over thinking it which is a good thing :winkwink:
> 
> I have a hard time telling if it is "open". I get that if it's "firm" it supposed to feel like the tip of your nose and if it's "soft", it's supposed to feel like your lips but I can't really ever tell if it's open or closed. Can you tell?Click to expand...

I have to angle to find mine, too. I think it's normal. I sure hope so. lol

I've been tracking mine since September (IUD removal) and I've learned quite a bit about my patterns. Weird, but neat at the same time.

The one thing I noticed for sure during ovulation was it being more open than normal. It's definitely not anything I'm using to track with, though. Mine for sure changes position through out the day. I'm sure everyone is different, but for me the red flag was opening.[/QUOTE]

It IS neat!! It's crazy how fascinating our bodies are


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh my quoting of your messages don't seem to be working! But I'm planning on holding out until the 29th where I'll be 12 dpo. I know I'll be tempted beforehand but I need to stop wasting testd lol. Which date is Thanksgiving btw? Most of you are testing then. ..is it around the 25th? Sorry I don't celebrate it. 

I'm also really sorry about a few of yours mc. Hopefully this cycle is your turnaround point. 

I believe if we put positive energy out there we will get it back in return ... so here's hoping :yipee:


----------



## Gohan3117

Wow! I'm gone for a few hours and this thread is BOOMING! So blessed! :happydance: I'm glad I can be an encouragement to you ladies! How are we doing tonight, girls? :flower:


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies
2dpo here. How are you all feeling? 

Nothing much to report here except for a temp dip. But I'm going to attribute it to waking an hour earlier and more broken sleep. Lol. stil bloated and occasional tingle in bbs. That's about it. 

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## wannabemamaz

I am peeing like crazy. It's driving me nuts! Also my boobs feel super heavy. Remember when I said I wasn't gonna symptom spot?! Ugh!! I think I will be aware of everything but I won't assume anything is pregnancy symptoms because it's probably not!!! 

How is everyone else?? Anything new??


----------



## Gohan3117

wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies
> 2dpo here. How are you all feeling?
> 
> Nothing much to report here except for a temp dip. But I'm going to attribute it to waking an hour earlier and more broken sleep. Lol. stil bloated and occasional tingle in bbs. That's about it.
> 
> Hope you all have a great day.

I haven't been very good about temping this cycle...I feel guilty about that. :nope: But I do know that today I have been EXHAUSTED! Yawning alllll day! And I couldn't have my usual Cafe Mocha or 5-Hour Energy, since I'm off all caffeine. But I've noticed some pinching and pain in the right side of my pelvis., and my boobs have been tingly like yours! I don't wanna symptom spot...I refuse to. :dohh:



wannabemamaz said:


> I am peeing like crazy. It's driving me nuts! Also my boobs feel super heavy. Remember when I said I wasn't gonna symptom spot?! Ugh!! I think I will be aware of everything but I won't assume anything is pregnancy symptoms because it's probably not!!!
> 
> How is everyone else?? Anything new??

I'm the same way! I'm trying my best not to symptom spot! Doing everything in my power to stay off of Google(I've been successful so far! :happydance: ) and spend more time with Hubby. Like I said above, my boobs are tingly and I have a pinching feeling in the right side of my pelvis. Other than that, nothing really out of the ordinary for me! Still at peace and staying hopeful! :baby:

I found out after long suspicion that my acupuncturist is pregnant. I knew she was and I asked the nurses if they knew. They suspected it, as well...but I totally nailed it! She's 17 weeks along now. We talked and I mentioned that I had a MC back in June and DH and I were TTC again and I was in the TWW, and her eyes got sad and she told me that in May she had a MC of her own. She had announced it on Facebook, told everyone, had the room painted and everything. She lost the LO at 10weeks. :cry: I never imagined someone in such perfect health as her could lose a LO. She about 5'3 and weighs no more than 120 pounds. She's beautiful and healthy. She's a Naturopath for cripes sake! I didn't think that was possible. But it makes me feel like I'm not alone. Like it happens to every type of woman, the young, the old, the thin and the overweight. It's not what we do, sometimes things happen and we can't control it. So, again, I have peace. Knowing that it wasn't my fault back in June, and that it happens to more than just the "At-Risk" ladies. So, maybe some of her fertile glow rubbed off on me. And I'm rubbing it all over you ladies! *pours bucket of fertile glow over my TWW Buddies* Heehee!


So, does anyone have any ways they'd like to announce the BFP if it comes this time? I have such high hopes for us, ladies! I have faith and I have peace!

If I get my BFP, (I speak this into being RIGHT NOW in the name of Jesus!) I think I would bake cupcakes. Decorate one to make it look like a man's cupcake that says "Daddy", one that looks feminine that says "Momma", and and a mini cupcake with yellow frosting that has a baby face on it, with the rest of the little ones with letters on it, spelling "We're Expecting!" :blush: What about you, ladies?


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi Gohan

You're right..MC can happe to anyone with absolutely no fault of your own. Sometimes our bodies decide things for us and things definitely happen for a reason.
I hope she sprinkled baby dust all over you! 

I've been so cranky again today. I don't know what's wrong with me! And Gohan I am so tired too since yesterday. But I do get tired after O normally. When I look back at when I was pg with my son before I got my bfp everything I experienced I noticed I get in the tww anyway. So I can't really count anything as valid. So I'll just keep fingers crossed. 

I'm not sure how I'll announce it Gohan. I like your idea! ! Good one. As this is our second I think people won't be as excited for us haha. But I know I want to wait to 12weeks to announce to most people.


----------



## lovedbaby2b

Just an update. Something that was unusual for me was my cervix this morning. It changes position from medium to high all of the time with little consistency, but this morning it was crazy high and titled REALLY far back. It's never been tilted that far backwards before. I'm fairly confident it means little to nothing in regards to TTC, but I am curious as to why the cervix tilts like that.


----------



## Geek Girl

lilsoybean said:


> Geek Girl said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> Hope it's ok if I join in, even tho I'm 3 DPO. This is our 10th month of trying. We used Pre-Seed so hopefully that makes a big difference and we get the BFP we've been hoping for! O'd on Friday (11/15/13), BD'd every other day since that Monday, so fingers x'd!
> 
> So far I've had a couple of headaches (not usual for me) and sore bbs (totally usual for me). Also, I got very irritable last night. Symptom or just reaction to things in life? Who knows? Lol. I think it might be too early to be a real symptom.
> 
> I also used pre-seed this month. If you don't mind me asking, did you use the applicators or did you just use it topically?Click to expand...

I used the applicators. I kind of wanted to get it as close to my cervix as possible.


----------



## wannabemamaz

thanks for all the updates today, friends. i am feeling nothing new really. 4dpo for me and not a ton of symptoms. we shall see! busy busy day at work today so that is keeping my mind busy!!


----------



## wishingforbub

lovedbaby2b said:


> Just an update. Something that was unusual for me was my cervix this morning. It changes position from medium to high all of the time with little consistency, but this morning it was crazy high and titled REALLY far back. It's never been tilted that far backwards before. I'm fairly confident it means little to nothing in regards to TTC, but I am curious as to why the cervix tilts like that.

Sometimes mine feels tilted too hun. Moves around like crazy. But if it's not normal for you then it could definitely be a good sign! ! The only thing that seems consistent to me is the texture in terms of when it's hard/soft etc during my cycle. 

This tww is dragging :crying:


----------



## Geek Girl

Update from me: 4 DPO now. I was crazy irritable yesterday again. I have no idea why! And it wasn't even directed at anyone. I got cranky at a text I received, then started playing a game on my iPhone, and when I started to lose, I let out a string of curses that I usually reserve for really bad days. Lol. My husband had to suggest that I take a break. Also, my temps are really low. :( I'm kind of worried about that. Usually they're in the mid to high 97's (Fahrenheit), but right now, they have been 97.1 for two days. I seem to keep hearing hints here and there about low temps being a bad thing. Any ideas or reassurances?


----------



## lovedbaby2b

wishingforbub said:


> lovedbaby2b said:
> 
> 
> Just an update. Something that was unusual for me was my cervix this morning. It changes position from medium to high all of the time with little consistency, but this morning it was crazy high and titled REALLY far back. It's never been tilted that far backwards before. I'm fairly confident it means little to nothing in regards to TTC, but I am curious as to why the cervix tilts like that.
> 
> Sometimes mine feels tilted too hun. Moves around like crazy. But if it's not normal for you then it could definitely be a good sign! ! The only thing that seems consistent to me is the texture in terms of when it's hard/soft etc during my cycle.
> 
> This tww is dragging :crying:Click to expand...

it went back to normal. had to go check earlier on a break. lol. oh the complex female body. If only the other gender had body parts that tilted and shifted driving us mad. lol

I have an appt with my obgyn on the 26th for a follow up ultra sound for my right ovary. I'll be 11 dpo. Maaaaaybe just maybe I will have a BFP while there. While I'm happy with my dr's over attentive treatment.....I'm still not accepting being considered "advanced maternal age". I'm 36...not 66! :dohh:


----------



## lovedbaby2b

Geek Girl said:


> Update from me: 4 DPO now. I was crazy irritable yesterday again. I have no idea why! And it wasn't even directed at anyone. I got cranky at a text I received, then started playing a game on my iPhone, and when I started to lose, I let out a string of curses that I usually reserve for really bad days. Lol. My husband had to suggest that I take a break. Also, my temps are really low. :( I'm kind of worried about that. Usually they're in the mid to high 97's (Fahrenheit), but right now, they have been 97.1 for two days. I seem to keep hearing hints here and there about low temps being a bad thing. Any ideas or reassurances?

Do you have your crosshairs yet? Are you still above your coverline? If so, I don't think there's anything to fret over!


----------



## wishingforbub

Geek Girl said:


> Update from me: 4 DPO now. I was crazy irritable yesterday again. I have no idea why! And it wasn't even directed at anyone. I got cranky at a text I received, then started playing a game on my iPhone, and when I started to lose, I let out a string of curses that I usually reserve for really bad days. Lol. My husband had to suggest that I take a break. Also, my temps are really low. :( I'm kind of worried about that. Usually they're in the mid to high 97's (Fahrenheit), but right now, they have been 97.1 for two days. I seem to keep hearing hints here and there about low temps being a bad thing. Any ideas or reassurances?

Hi geek girl :)

I had a slight temp dip today too. But looking at my previous charts I tend to dip on this day. Could be influenced by yout timing...if you slept long enough before, room temperature etc. Also could be due to your body adjusting after O. Or could be an implantation dip...but maybe early for that. Let us know if it goes up tomorrow


----------



## Geek Girl

Thanks lovedbaby2be and wishingforbub. I have definite crosshairs, and the temp is above my coverline. Maybe it's because of the changes in the season? I live in Texas and so far we've gotten a few cold fronts, including one today, so maybe it was just a lower temp in the room. (It has yet to actually become cold, so it's not officially winter yet.) I think I'll just take my cue from you guys and try not to worry. :)


----------



## lovedbaby2b

Geek Girl said:


> Thanks lovedbaby2be and wishingforbub. I have definite crosshairs, and the temp is above my coverline. Maybe it's because of the changes in the season? I live in Texas and so far we've gotten a few cold fronts, including one today, so maybe it was just a lower temp in the room. (It has yet to actually become cold, so it's not officially winter yet.) I think I'll just take my cue from you guys and try not to worry. :)

 i'm in Dallas! Good to see a fellow Texan. :thumbup:(I'm a transplant, though!)


----------



## lilsoybean

wishingforbub said:


> Oh my quoting of your messages don't seem to be working! But I'm planning on holding out until the 29th where I'll be 12 dpo. I know I'll be tempted beforehand but I need to stop wasting testd lol. Which date is Thanksgiving btw? Most of you are testing then. ..is it around the 25th? Sorry I don't celebrate it.
> 
> I'm also really sorry about a few of yours mc. Hopefully this cycle is your turnaround point.
> 
> I believe if we put positive energy out there we will get it back in return ... so here's hoping :yipee:

I apologize if someone has already answered this. It's hard to tell because the quotes did get a bit messed up. I think that was my fault. Anyway, Thanksgiving is on the 28th and that is when I'm testing..even though Fertility Friend says to wait till the 29th. I figure one day won't hurt. Thanks for the kind words about the MC and things turning around. It helps to have the encouragement. 

Nothing else new to report over here. I hope everyone is doing well tonight. I'm glad this thread is getting so much activity!


----------



## Gohan3117

Hello Ladies!

Sorry I've not been so active today. I finally fell asleep at about 2:30am and I slept until 3pm! Unbelievable! But today, I even had the energy to make my husband and I omelettes, since today is his day off. I guess I'm in the "baby mode" (which even in the TWW, I don't feel confident, so I never really get in that "mode") where I wanna eat healthier! I had a 3 egg omelette with 100% pork sausage (which is UNBELIEVABLE, since I never eat sausage, bacon, or anything like that!), green onions, mushroom with Monetary Jack Cheese! It was SOOOOO good! I'm stunned that I liked the sausage! :shrug: But unbelievably, I slept through the night, didn't wake up AT ALL, and I feel pretty good! Last night I had some MAJOR problems with trying to sleep, though. I couldn't sleep on my stomach(which is my standard position) because it hurt my belly to do it. I tried sleeping on my side, but the same thing happened. So, how I ended up sleeping was I scooched really close to DH, put my arm around him and I fell right to sleep. Unbelievable, since I normally HATE being touched while trying to sleep! :haha: But anyway, I still feel hopeful and at peace! How are my buddies doing?!


----------



## wannabemamaz

Good evening ladies! Did the site get hacked a few hours ago?? It was totally messed up on my end and kept going to an inappropriate site! Yuck!!

I've had a ton of problems falling asleep the last few nights. Last night I got up to pee 5 times before I fell asleep.. Wondering if I have a bladder infection ir something..

Tonight my boobs have shooting pains. Especially my left one. That's all for me! Not feeling super bloated or anything!! I'm off to have a nice bubble bath!!


----------



## Gohan3117

wannabemamaz said:


> Good evening ladies! Did the site get hacked a few hours ago?? It was totally messed up on my end and kept going to an inappropriate site! Yuck!!
> 
> I've had a ton of problems falling asleep the last few nights. Last night I got up to pee 5 times before I fell asleep.. Wondering if I have a bladder infection ir something..
> 
> Tonight my boobs have shooting pains. Especially my left one. That's all for me! Not feeling super bloated or anything!! I'm off to have a nice bubble bath!!

OMG! I couldn't log on for a couple hours for the SAME THING! Some weird site that looked very inappropriate! I'm gonna have DH do a complete scan of the PC to make sure nothing got infected. 

Tonight I had some twinges on the right side of my pelvis, but other than that, nothing else major. Our oven blew a few minutes ago. It caught on fire and sparked. Scared me so bad I thought I was gonna pee myself! :dohh: I guess we're in the market for a new stove! :roll:

On another subject...is it wrong that I just spent two hours picking out baby stuff on target.com? (DH works there, so we have a 15% discount!) I have lists for a boy, one for a girl, one for furniture and one for accessories. I feel confident this cycle! :bunny:


----------



## wannabemamaz

Gohan3117 said:


> wannabemamaz said:
> 
> 
> Good evening ladies! Did the site get hacked a few hours ago?? It was totally messed up on my end and kept going to an inappropriate site! Yuck!!
> 
> I've had a ton of problems falling asleep the last few nights. Last night I got up to pee 5 times before I fell asleep.. Wondering if I have a bladder infection ir something..
> 
> Tonight my boobs have shooting pains. Especially my left one. That's all for me! Not feeling super bloated or anything!! I'm off to have a nice bubble bath!!
> 
> OMG! I couldn't log on for a couple hours for the SAME THING! Some weird site that looked very inappropriate! I'm gonna have DH do a complete scan of the PC to make sure nothing got infected.
> 
> Tonight I had some twinges on the right side of my pelvis, but other than that, nothing else major. Our oven blew a few minutes ago. It caught on fire and sparked. Scared me so bad I thought I was gonna pee myself! :dohh: I guess we're in the market for a new stove! :roll:
> 
> On another subject...is it wrong that I just spent two hours picking out baby stuff on target.com? (DH works there, so we have a 15% discount!) I have lists for a boy, one for a girl, one for furniture and one for accessories. I feel confident this cycle! :bunny:Click to expand...

Ok I'm glad I wasn't going crazy with the site being down.. Too funny though!!

I think there is nothing wrong with being excited before you get a BFP.. Maybe your body knows more than your head... Keeping my FX for you!!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Lilsoybean thanks so much!! Is Thanksgiving the same date every year or is it that it's slways on a Thursday? Hopefully we all have bfps to be thankful for!! I'm writing exam on that day and I'll only be 11 dpo so might be too early to test for me but we'll see!

Gohan before I got my bfp with my ds just that month I went on a trip to Austria and I secretly bought a little baby outfit that was unisex lol. I didn't tell a soul but I had this gut feeling  I still have it. So definitely not silly buying stuff!!

I'm 3dpo today. Temp went back up :yipee: and bbs are sensitive. Nothing out of the ordinary. I couldn't sleep on my tummy last night too. ..it hurt. I think cause I've been so bloated. 

How are you all feeling today?


----------



## Gohan3117

wishingforbub said:


> Lilsoybean thanks so much!! Is Thanksgiving the same date every year or is it that it's slways on a Thursday? Hopefully we all have bfps to be thankful for!! I'm writing exam on that day and I'll only be 11 dpo so might be too early to test for me but we'll see!
> 
> Gohan before I got my bfp with my ds just that month I went on a trip to Austria and I secretly bought a little baby outfit that was unisex lol. I didn't tell a soul but I had this gut feeling  I still have it. So definitely not silly buying stuff!!
> 
> I'm 3dpo today. Temp went back up :yipee: and bbs are sensitive. Nothing out of the ordinary. I couldn't sleep on my tummy last night too. ..it hurt. I think cause I've been so bloated.
> 
> How are you all feeling today?

Haha! I've always been very reserved when it came to even looking at baby stuff in the TWW, 'cuz I didn't wanna disappoint myself or others. But this cycle, I am just so confident! Still have EWCM going on, but at least theirs CM than not having any at all! I also had a shoot of pain in my right breast from underneath throughout the side of my breast. I hope that's a good sign! I feel hopeful about this cycle so much! I've been watching "A Baby Story" all day with DH and we talked about names! What do you ladies have picked out for names if you get your :bfp: this cycle? Our names would be:

Girl:
Grace Frances Samuelsen (Grace, because the Lord has giving us a baby by His Grace, and Frances is my MIL's middle name and my Grammy's sister's name who died in a car wreck at 21 years old)

Boy:
Erik Andrew Samuelsen III (named after his Daddy and his Grandpa!) His nickname will be Andy, though. My FIL goes by Erik, DH goes by Drew, so LO will be Andy! :blush:

If you ladies want a link to my Wish List's on Target.com, just to see what I have in mind, let me know and I'll post the link! :happydance:


----------



## Gohan3117

Well, here I am at 1:30-something AM and still awake. I guess my 13+ hours of sleep last night screwed up my already screwed up sleep cycle. :dohh:

I'm officially 3dpo! :happydance:

I've definitely crossed over into Mommy-Mode! Looking at baby stuff, talking to my possible baby, rubbing my belly(even without noticing I'm doing it!) and I'm super-aware of everything I do. I'm trying to eat more naturally and I'm not drinking caffeine. I'm sleeping on my left side(which is the #1 recommended sleep position for 1st Trimester Pregnancy) and trying my best to not take any medications that I don't absolutely have to have. DH and I prayed together tonight. I feel blessed that my Hubby is so wonderful! :cloud9: 

What's going on with my buddies?! :flower:


----------



## lovedbaby2b

Gohan3117 said:


> wannabemamaz said:
> 
> 
> Good evening ladies! Did the site get hacked a few hours ago?? It was totally messed up on my end and kept going to an inappropriate site! Yuck!!
> 
> I've had a ton of problems falling asleep the last few nights. Last night I got up to pee 5 times before I fell asleep.. Wondering if I have a bladder infection ir something..
> 
> Tonight my boobs have shooting pains. Especially my left one. That's all for me! Not feeling super bloated or anything!! I'm off to have a nice bubble bath!!
> 
> OMG! I couldn't log on for a couple hours for the SAME THING! Some weird site that looked very inappropriate! I'm gonna have DH do a complete scan of the PC to make sure nothing got infected.
> 
> Tonight I had some twinges on the right side of my pelvis, but other than that, nothing else major. Our oven blew a few minutes ago. It caught on fire and sparked. Scared me so bad I thought I was gonna pee myself! :dohh: I guess we're in the market for a new stove! :roll:
> 
> On another subject...is it wrong that I just spent two hours picking out baby stuff on target.com? (DH works there, so we have a 15% discount!) I have lists for a boy, one for a girl, one for furniture and one for accessories. I feel confident this cycle! :bunny:Click to expand...

Yay for a new stove? lol That would have scared me to death, too!

When I was pregnant with my daughter I swear I spent every single day looking at baby stuff online. It's too hard not to! So much fun. 

Nothing new on my end. 5 dpo today and temp is still rising. The only thing I have noticed is the almost constant dull ache i had where my right ovary is, has eased up. However, I did feel a sharp "zap" like pain there earlier. I have a follow up ultrasound on that ovary next week. Fingers crossed all is well with it and it's just related to my ovaries functioning again since my 5 year drought with the IUD.


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hi friends! 5dpo for me today! Last night I had a ton of 'symptoms'. Although trying not to get my hopes up since I was so disappointed last month. 

I had the most bizarre shooting pains in my left boob. I've never felt anything like it in my life. It lasted for about 2 hours on and off. I can't even explain it.. just shooting/tingly pains. It was very uncomfortable. My boobs also feel so heavy I can't even stand it. Today my right boob is sore. I had a sharp pain on my left side near my left hip at one point last night as well. It actually shocked me it hurt so bad but went away almost instantly. My lower back was also killing me in bed last night. Also was still peeing like a maniac last night.

CP is medium, hard and last night it was slightly open. I'll check again today to see what it's like. CM last night was sticky.

I feel so frustrated at myself today. I really didnt want to be symptom spotting this month as I was so upset last month. My symptoms are definitely different this month but I wonder if it is still my body regulating itself since its only month 2 off BC. I just feel like I am getting my hopes up for disappointment. Ugh.. Having a lame day today. =(


----------



## lovedbaby2b

wannabemamaz said:


> Hi friends! 5dpo for me today! Last night I had a ton of 'symptoms'. Although trying not to get my hopes up since I was so disappointed last month.
> 
> I had the most bizarre shooting pains in my left boob. I've never felt anything like it in my life. It lasted for about 2 hours on and off. I can't even explain it.. just shooting/tingly pains. It was very uncomfortable. My boobs also feel so heavy I can't even stand it. Today my right boob is sore. I had a sharp pain on my left side near my left hip at one point last night as well. It actually shocked me it hurt so bad but went away almost instantly. My lower back was also killing me in bed last night. Also was still peeing like a maniac last night.
> 
> CP is medium, hard and last night it was slightly open. I'll check again today to see what it's like. CM last night was sticky.
> 
> I feel so frustrated at myself today. I really didnt want to be symptom spotting this month as I was so upset last month. My symptoms are definitely different this month but I wonder if it is still my body regulating itself since its only month 2 off BC. I just feel like I am getting my hopes up for disappointment. Ugh.. Having a lame day today. =(

Definitley not lame! I blame it ont he internet. Seriously. Forums were not around back when I had my son. Google either. If fact, all I had was my WTE hard copy. Sometimes ignorance IS bliss. lol


----------



## wannabemamaz

the internet sucks!! with every symptom i have i am either pregnant or dying.. stupid google!!!!!


----------



## lovedbaby2b

wannabemamaz said:


> Hi friends! 5dpo for me today! Last night I had a ton of 'symptoms'. Although trying not to get my hopes up since I was so disappointed last month.
> 
> I had the most bizarre shooting pains in my left boob. I've never felt anything like it in my life. It lasted for about 2 hours on and off. I can't even explain it.. just shooting/tingly pains. It was very uncomfortable. My boobs also feel so heavy I can't even stand it. Today my right boob is sore. I had a sharp pain on my left side near my left hip at one point last night as well. It actually shocked me it hurt so bad but went away almost instantly. My lower back was also killing me in bed last night. Also was still peeing like a maniac last night.
> 
> CP is medium, hard and last night it was slightly open. I'll check again today to see what it's like. CM last night was sticky.
> 
> I feel so frustrated at myself today. I really didnt want to be symptom spotting this month as I was so upset last month. My symptoms are definitely different this month but I wonder if it is still my body regulating itself since its only month 2 off BC. I just feel like I am getting my hopes up for disappointment. Ugh.. Having a lame day today. =(




wannabemamaz said:


> the internet sucks!! with every symptom i have i am either pregnant or dying.. stupid google!!!!!

I NEVER get head aches. Earlier in my cycle I had 2 days solid of head aches and of course my first though was TUMOR. :dohh:

Looking at my chart I saw that it happened right when my body geared up to try and ovulate and I *think* it was related to hormones. Not a tumor. At me :haha:


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies
Hope you're all had/are having a good day. My mood has made a 180 today thank goodness! And my bbs are not really sensitive like they normally are more those shooting pains that some of you described. And I'm mega bloated. Wish I could take a peep inside my belly lol. I did get a pimple on my belly today which is weird... silly hormones. 

Gohan your names are so sweet  I love Grace and I like your boy choice.my dad's dad and my dads eldest brother anf his eldest son al have the same name too. 
For us we always had a girl name... malli este (malli is my mil name-not her full name though and este is my best friend who passed away when we were 16). Our DS is named noah (no second name) and I think we will name our boy if we have a boy, , Charlie  dh and I just really love the name &#9829;


----------



## lovedbaby2b

wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies
> Hope you're all had/are having a good day. My mood has made a 180 today thank goodness! And my bbs are not really sensitive like they normally are more those shooting pains that some of you described. And I'm mega bloated. Wish I could take a peep inside my belly lol. I did get a pimple on my belly today which is weird... silly hormones.
> 
> Gohan your names are so sweet  I love Grace and I like your boy choice.my dad's dad and my dads eldest brother anf his eldest son al have the same name too.
> For us we always had a girl name... malli este (malli is my mil name-not her full name though and este is my best friend who passed away when we were 16). Our DS is named noah (no second name) and I think we will name our boy if we have a boy, , Charlie  dh and I just really love the name

I <3 the name Charlie. I always wanted a little girl named that. :)

Both of my kids have family surnames for their first and middle names. I have a Keller and a Maddock. Not a one to be found anywhere in the metroplex here! LOL Which I love. ;-)

DH for whatever reason is in love with the name Lana for a girl. Hopefully not offending anyone in this thread, but I just am not feeling that. He seems pretty set so I can see that turning into a battle. lol

Glad to read that your mood has turned around!!!!


----------



## wannabemamaz

lovedbaby2b said:


> wannabemamaz said:
> 
> 
> Hi friends! 5dpo for me today! Last night I had a ton of 'symptoms'. Although trying not to get my hopes up since I was so disappointed last month.
> 
> I had the most bizarre shooting pains in my left boob. I've never felt anything like it in my life. It lasted for about 2 hours on and off. I can't even explain it.. just shooting/tingly pains. It was very uncomfortable. My boobs also feel so heavy I can't even stand it. Today my right boob is sore. I had a sharp pain on my left side near my left hip at one point last night as well. It actually shocked me it hurt so bad but went away almost instantly. My lower back was also killing me in bed last night. Also was still peeing like a maniac last night.
> 
> CP is medium, hard and last night it was slightly open. I'll check again today to see what it's like. CM last night was sticky.
> 
> I feel so frustrated at myself today. I really didnt want to be symptom spotting this month as I was so upset last month. My symptoms are definitely different this month but I wonder if it is still my body regulating itself since its only month 2 off BC. I just feel like I am getting my hopes up for disappointment. Ugh.. Having a lame day today. =(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabemamaz said:
> 
> 
> the internet sucks!! with every symptom i have i am either pregnant or dying.. stupid google!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I NEVER get head aches. Earlier in my cycle I had 2 days solid of head aches and of course my first though was TUMOR. :dohh:
> 
> Looking at my chart I saw that it happened right when my body geared up to try and ovulate and I *think* it was related to hormones. Not a tumor. At me :haha:Click to expand...

the TWW makes us all go nuts!!!! you are too funny!


----------



## wannabemamaz

your name choices are adorable, girls! i really don't even know yet.. 

i ALSO got a pimple on my belly.. I never get any body acne.. bizarre!! FX for us!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Lovedbaby2b I love Charlie for a girl too. .soooo cute! I love your children's names. Very special. :smile:

I just hate how period symptoms and pg symptoms are the same! ! So annoying hey. Guess it gives our minds two weeks to go nuts! Lol :wink:


----------



## wannabemamaz

wishingforbub said:


> Lovedbaby2b I love Charlie for a girl too. .soooo cute! I love your children's names. Very special. :smile:
> 
> I just hate how period symptoms and pg symptoms are the same! ! So annoying hey. Guess it gives our minds two weeks to go nuts! Lol :wink:

Yes it's so brutal!! Our OH's have no idea what we really go through!!


----------



## Geek Girl

So it's 5 DPO for me. No real symptoms except sore bbs, which is normal. I've been trying to avoid thinking about symptoms and analyzing my body.

Update on my temps: I was a little worried because they seemed so low, but this morning my BBT jumped up to 98.2 F (from 97.1 F)! I don't want to hope too much that this might be a triphasic chart (which has never happened to me, and I think might be a really good sign that I might be pregnant), but I really hope this is a triphasic chart! Lol

Lovedbaby2b, where are you from originally? It's super great to meet a fellow Texan! I live in San Antonio. :)

Also, we don't really have names picked out. Well, *I* do, but DH has vetoed every one! This might be a problem! Lol. For a girl I like Emily and for a boy I love the name Oliver. Of course, the middle name of my first born will be my maiden name, since the line ended with my sister and I. I'm hoping I can make it a tradition where the first born gets the surname as a middle name for generations to keep the line going!


----------



## lovedbaby2b

Geek Girl said:


> So it's 5 DPO for me. No real symptoms except sore bbs, which is normal. I've been trying to avoid thinking about symptoms and analyzing my body.
> 
> Update on my temps: I was a little worried because they seemed so low, but this morning my BBT jumped up to 98.2 F (from 97.1 F)! I don't want to hope too much that this might be a triphasic chart (which has never happened to me, and I think might be a really good sign that I might be pregnant), but I really hope this is a triphasic chart! Lol
> 
> Lovedbaby2b, where are you from originally? It's super great to meet a fellow Texan! I live in San Antonio. :)


Dallas. I love SA! I wish I could move there! We drive down for weekends as often as we can. Nice get away from Dallas. That's a huge temp spike. Fingers crossed for you! Do you have a link to your chart?


----------



## Geek Girl

[QUOTE/]

Dallas. I love SA! I wish I could move there! We drive down for weekends as often as we can. Nice get away from Dallas. That's a huge temp spike. Fingers crossed for you! Do you have a link to your chart?[/QUOTE]

SA is great! I just moved here about a year and a half ago, and it's such a nice place. 

As for my chart link, here is one. I hope it works! <a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/43e0f1">My Ovulation Chart</a>

As you can see, my temp dropped REALLY low (94.1). That's below the 95 degree mark people tell you to stay above. I have no idea what happened there. Honestly, this chart is confusing to me, which is why I'm glad I have Fertility Friend to tell me what's what!


----------



## Geek Girl

Oops, let's try this...My Ovulation Chart


----------



## lovedbaby2b

oh wow! Surely it had to be some kind of default with your thermometer? I'm pretty sure that temp is sign of hypothermia. Which you would have known about. lol Clearly you are still alive and healthy, though.:laugh2: Very bizarre!

Other than your bbt showing you that you apparently died one night and came back to life....:haha:

Your temps climbing look really good to me! I"m not an expert, but I'd love to see a spike like that right now!


----------



## Geek Girl

lovedbaby2b said:


> oh wow! Surely it had to be some kind of default with your thermometer? I'm pretty sure that temp is sign of hypothermia. Which you would have known about. lol Clearly you are still alive and healthy, though.:laugh2: Very bizarre!

That's what I was thinking! I thought my thermometer was done for, but the next day, it started working fine. Maybe I should replace the battery or just get a new one... Now I'm kind of worried the spike is just a result of my crappy thermometer being crappy. Lol. Only time will tell!


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey Ladies! 3dpo for me today! No new symptoms to report. Just kinda hangin' out until something major decides to show up. :thumbup:


----------



## weenireeni

hi ladies can i join in??

struggling to understand all the terminology on here, my daughter is almost 2 so its been a while since i've had to think of dates and ways to do the deed!But I did some ovulation sticks on thursd, fri and sat and they were positive each time. so me and hubby dtd each day. i forgot to do one monday, so not sure when i actually ovulated. but today ive got the pains in my right side so is that ovulating?? Kinda dreading this trying to conceive business, with our daughter is just kinda happened without too much fuss. 1st time of trying, so now i feel the pressure is on!

my last period started 6th november, and it normally comes every 31 days or so (im terrible, i dont keep track!), so would you wait till the 6th december to test?? x


----------



## wannabemamaz

weenireeni said:


> hi ladies can i join in??
> 
> struggling to understand all the terminology on here, my daughter is almost 2 so its been a while since i've had to think of dates and ways to do the deed!But I did some ovulation sticks on thursd, fri and sat and they were positive each time. so me and hubby dtd each day. i forgot to do one monday, so not sure when i actually ovulated. but today ive got the pains in my right side so is that ovulating?? Kinda dreading this trying to conceive business, with our daughter is just kinda happened without too much fuss. 1st time of trying, so now i feel the pressure is on!
> 
> my last period started 6th november, and it normally comes every 31 days or so (im terrible, i dont keep track!), so would you wait till the 6th december to test?? x

Welcome!!! It sounds like you definitely ovulated. We would love to spend the TWW (two week wait) with you!! There are tons of online calculators you can use to input your period dates and it will give you an estimation. I would say you are 2-4 dpo (days past ovulation). You could start testing 8dpo if you want but they are most accurate the day of your missed period. This is only my second month TTC #1 so it is all new to me as well! Ask as many questions as you want.. We are here for you!!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies 
How are you all?
4dpo here...nothing new to report. My bbs don't feel sensitive at all. Normally my nipps are from ovulation but besides those stabbing pains I've had nothing. I couldn't sleep last night either. .I think just too much on my mind. 

Welcome weenireeni :flower: you're most welcome to wait with us :)
How is everyone today? I'm sure you're all asleep if you're in the USA. We have thunderstorms here today which is very rare...so I'm quite excited! Lol


----------



## Gohan3117

wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies
> How are you all?
> 4dpo here...nothing new to report. My bbs don't feel sensitive at all. Normally my nipps are from ovulation but besides those stabbing pains I've had nothing. I couldn't sleep last night either. .I think just too much on my mind.
> 
> Welcome weenireeni :flower: you're most welcome to wait with us :)
> How is everyone today? I'm sure you're all asleep if you're in the USA. We have thunderstorms here today which is very rare...so I'm quite excited! Lol

I'm in the USA and still wiiiiiiiide awake! XDDD The only other symptom I've really had today is a I leaned down to pick up laundry and I vomited a bit in my mouth. (Sorry if TMI!) I'm a bit concerned about my CM, or lack there off. I have some, but it's not creamy white like it should be. It's more broken up...so I'm a bit concerned. But I know God is with me. :thumbup: How are you doing, bub? :flower:


----------



## wishingforbub

Aaw Gohan don't be worried. ..something different is good right? When you check CM after O is it on your knickers at all? Mine is creamy now which it normally is but I'm having to wear a panty liner which I normally don't do after O. But my body has tricked me so many times I put nothing past it lol.


----------



## Gohan3117

wishingforbub said:


> Aaw Gohan don't be worried. ..something different is good right? When you check CM after O is it on your knickers at all? Mine is creamy now which it normally is but I'm having to wear a panty liner which I normally don't do after O. But my body has tricked me so many times I put nothing past it lol.

I honestly don't know. I've been Anovulatory for the past 4 cycles until this one. So it's hard to remember. And even before that, I wasn't that into checking CM. Yesterday I had some water-like CM, but today it's almost like it's non-existent. :nope: I'm just continuing to pray like mad and hope for the best. [-o&lt;


----------



## Gohan3117

Ahhh! I almost caved and POAS'd! I'm just so darn excited! But I didn't...I only have 5 FRER's, and I'm NOT going to waste them! (although I am more-than-likely going to make a trip to the Dollar Tree this weekend! :blush: ) I also realized that I just used the bathroom (#2) for the first time tonight this whole day! It wasn't a lot either...and I'm usually VERY regular with my BM's, lol. I'm hardly EVER plugged up...maybe this is a good sign! :happydance: I've also been experiencing some back pain today. I rarely get that either! I have my fx'd! :bunny:


----------



## Gohan3117

Ughh! I sooo wanna throw a brick at DH's face right now! So, he's been texting me and calling me today telling me about how we were gonna spend time together tonight and tomorrow...he got off at 6pm...he got home at 7pm...we got done eating by 8pm...he got off(sorry if tmi, lol) and then by 10pm he was DEAD ASLEEP! I've been trying to find the cheapest(and most effective for the price) HPT's I could find, and I found some on Amazon called "ClinicalGuard" and you can get 25 tests for only $5.99 with free 3-5 day shipping. So, I woke him up and told him...he was completely unresponsive and when I tried to get him to focus he got angry with me. He fell right back asleep and I just gave up. ](*,) I guess we'll spend a bit more this weekend when we go to the dollar store. ugh...


----------



## weenireeni

morning ladies, how are you all today?

Gohan men just dont get it do they x can you not just go ahead and order them anyway? I order all my ovulation and pregnancy tests from ebay, the super cheap ones, at the end of they day they all do the same thing x 

i really struggled to sleep last night, and keep getting a pain at the top of my back. its not pregnancy related, but annoying none the less! 

You all sound like you have promising symptoms, fingers crossed for you all! I've told myself that we are only going to try for 3 months, am not sure I can cope with this for longer than that! We are very lucky to have one gorgeous child already x


----------



## Gohan3117

weenireeni said:


> morning ladies, how are you all today?
> 
> Gohan men just dont get it do they x can you not just go ahead and order them anyway? I order all my ovulation and pregnancy tests from ebay, the super cheap ones, at the end of they day they all do the same thing x
> 
> i really struggled to sleep last night, and keep getting a pain at the top of my back. its not pregnancy related, but annoying none the less!
> 
> You all sound like you have promising symptoms, fingers crossed for you all! I've told myself that we are only going to try for 3 months, am not sure I can cope with this for longer than that! We are very lucky to have one gorgeous child already x

No, they just don't seem to get it at all. =_= But anyway, I still have yet to sleep. It's almost 4am here in Seattle and I still can't sleep. DH hasn't even come in to check on me, he normally has by now. I feel kind of lonely...almost depressed. :cry: I haven't felt like this in such a long time. I've been mostly stable...but right now...I feel like I could cry my eyes out and still wanna cry. This feeling is very unusual for me. :cry: :nope:


----------



## weenireeni

oh hun, big hugs your way xxx on the hopeful side, maybe you feeling so upset etc could be the emotions and hormones from a bfp! x

hope you are asleep now xx


----------



## lovedbaby2b

Hey ladies. 6 dpo here. I think I might have caught something from my daughter's school. I'm super nauseous. It's too early for MS even if I implanted at 6 dpo. 

5 year olds and their germs. :sick:

I'm in a mood today so hopefuly no one at work gets under my skin. a :gun:


----------



## wannabemamaz

Gohan3117 said:


> weenireeni said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies, how are you all today?
> 
> Gohan men just dont get it do they x can you not just go ahead and order them anyway? I order all my ovulation and pregnancy tests from ebay, the super cheap ones, at the end of they day they all do the same thing x
> 
> i really struggled to sleep last night, and keep getting a pain at the top of my back. its not pregnancy related, but annoying none the less!
> 
> You all sound like you have promising symptoms, fingers crossed for you all! I've told myself that we are only going to try for 3 months, am not sure I can cope with this for longer than that! We are very lucky to have one gorgeous child already x
> 
> No, they just don't seem to get it at all. =_= But anyway, I still have yet to sleep. It's almost 4am here in Seattle and I still can't sleep. DH hasn't even come in to check on me, he normally has by now. I feel kind of lonely...almost depressed. :cry: I haven't felt like this in such a long time. I've been mostly stable...but right now...I feel like I could cry my eyes out and still wanna cry. This feeling is very unusual for me. :cry: :nope:Click to expand...

Hang in there girl. You are also probably exhausted from not sleeping. DH loves you and would feel sad to know you feel this way!! Try to think positive thoughts.. We are all here for you!!

Today is 6dpo for me today. As I am writing this the stabbing/shooting pains in my left boob is making me crazy. It really hurts and is quite shocking. Uggggh. 

This morning I got up around 6am to pee. I hadn't gotten up in the night to pee - which is surprising for me.. And when I finally peed at 6am it hurt so bad I almost cried. Pains on my left side near my hip and in the same spot on my back. I got into bed and told hubby and he was quite worried about me.. Wanted me to call the dr right then and there. It sounds like I might have a UTI or maybe a kidney infection? I've never had either before so I don't know what they feel like. The same spot on my lower back is still hurting. Have any of you ladies ever had one? I think I heard it could be a pregnancy symptom but I don't think that makes sense. I would have only JUST implanted.. or maybe even not yet. I don't temp or anything so I can't know for sure. Blech. Maybe I'll call my dr later today. 

Hope you are all doing well this morning.. one day closer to testing!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Wannabemamaz it sounds like a uti. Definitely see your doctor. If it's hurting on your back too I'd think it's in kidney too. I've had a really bad uti once..felt so painful thought I was going into labour! Had to take anti biotics. Definitely get it checked and I hope you feel better soon.

Oh Gohan.. chin up darling. I think ttc is so physically and emotionally draining on us. Men can't understand it in its entirety. I think you need some good sleep and a nice soak in the tub or whatever helps you to relax. I know for me (I don't work) I am so geared up to tell dh loads of things when he comes home that I sometimes forget that he's been working all day in stressful situations and is soooo tired when he gets home. So maybe what could help is try not to get too upset. ..I'm sure your DH loves you he's just a bit tired. :tired:

So on 4dpo today and my bbs seemed to have gotten bigger as they normally do but this time with MUCH less tenderness. I'm only starting to feel something now this evening. I'm get twinges in my uterus area. ..hopefully it's morse code for "I AM PREGNANT! " lol. I'm pretty sure I notice things because I am looking for things ;) 

Hope you are all having a good day


----------



## Geek Girl

@Gohan, fingers x'd for you! I know how you feel. It may just be hormones, but that prolly doesn't make you feel any better about feeling that way. Unfortunately, I have yet to figure out how to get through those emotions. :( I just ride it out. Letting your hubby know how you're feeling would be a good idea, and hopefully he'll be a little more tender toward you. Your faith seems really strong, too. I've really gained a strong testimony of prayer recently. I mean, I pray all the time, anyway, but lately I've been seeing how it helps. So, a good prayer here or there might help you feel better, too.

I hope everyone else is doing well today! And by doing well I mean having back pain, sore bbs, constipation, etc.! 

I am 6 DPO now. Last night, or this morning I should say, I had a really hard time with sleeping. I woke up at 5 AM and just couldn't go back to sleep. Sleeping hasn't been a problem for me for awhile now, since I started a bed time routine, but I just laid in bed last night completely at a loss as to why I was awake. 

I've also noticed I seem to be eating more. I don't necessarily feel "hungrier," but when I do eat, it's like my stomach thinks, "I am way more hungry than I thought. I better just inhale whatever is in front of me." Lol.


----------



## weenireeni

all good symptoms there geek girl, fingers crossed still for you x

im kicking myself, i dont think im in the running at all - been on a different site and it said that when ovulating the OPK line should be as dark as the control line, but for me it wasnt, it was visible for 3 days but not mega dark. i am now thinking that i should have kept on testing and waited for dark line, gutted!!


----------



## wannabemamaz

weenireeni said:


> all good symptoms there geek girl, fingers crossed still for you x
> 
> im kicking myself, i dont think im in the running at all - been on a different site and it said that when ovulating the OPK line should be as dark as the control line, but for me it wasnt, it was visible for 3 days but not mega dark. i am now thinking that i should have kept on testing and waited for dark line, gutted!!

i wouldnt worry.. i always go back and second guess myself too. keep thinking positive thoughts!!!


----------



## wannabemamaz

checked my cp earlier this afternoon and it is SO tender.. very high and firm as well. never experienced the tenderness before.. FX!!

anything new for you ladies this afternoon?


----------



## lovedbaby2b

wannabemamaz said:


> checked my cp earlier this afternoon and it is SO tender.. very high and firm as well. never experienced the tenderness before.. FX!!
> 
> anything new for you ladies this afternoon?

nothing new here. I feel better, though. Just waiting until it's time to go home and:wine:

I wasn't sure about drinking in the tww, but apparently the baby doesn't get anything from me for a few weeks after implantation. So, I'm going to have a glass of wine tonight!


----------



## Gohan3117

Thank you so much ladies for all your support. I was able to get to sleep at about 6am PST, and I feel so much better. DH even just asked me if on I wanted to get Taco Bell on my way to the Doctor's(talk about melting my heart...Taco Bell is my favorite fast food place of ALLLLLL time!) :cloud9: Still a bit emotional...but I'm glad to be seeing my counselor today. Because I've not been feeling well, the house has become rather unclean(stated in the nicest terms possible) so DH decided to stay behind while I went to counseling and the Doc to clean the house for me. :cloud9: I have a wonderful DH! :happydance:

But as for me, last night I peed and I was having a lot of cervical pressure, it was dull, but definitely noticeable. I am having a stuffy nose today and a bit lethargic. CM has become more "wet" today than "scanty" like it was yesterday. Praying that's a good sign! [-o&lt;


----------



## Gohan3117

Okay ladies. So, I went to the Doctor today, and he put me on Melatonin for sleeping. Hopefully it works! 

But I told him about some of the symptoms I've been having...and he ordered a urine pregnancy test. But...this isn't any normal urine pregnancy test. Apparently, he's sending my urine off to the local hospital, and they have tests that can detect hCG levels at only 2miU's! So...he said if I am pregnant, even at only 4dpo...that the test would come back positive. Unless, of course, my hCG levels rise slower than normal women, then if I get a negative, it would could be false. I'll know the results on Saturday! I'm way nervous but uber excited! :happydance:


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh gohan!!! How exciting! :yipee: I have everything crossed for you! ! And so happy things are good with your dh again!

I'm 5dpo today. Ff says I'm 6dpo though. But it's never been right at predicting my days or af.so I'll stick to 5. Slight temp rise and bbs are a bit sensitive today. Other than that no..so nothing spectacular here. 

Hope you all have a lovely day and those babies implant lol xx


----------



## Gohan3117

wishingforbub said:


> Oh gohan!!! How exciting! :yipee: I have everything crossed for you! ! And so happy things are good with your dh again!
> 
> I'm 5dpo today. Ff says I'm 6dpo though. But it's never been right at predicting my days or af.so I'll stick to 5. Slight temp rise and bbs are a bit sensitive today. Other than that no..so nothing spectacular here.
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely day and those babies implant lol xx

Yeah...I ended up having a ginormous breakdown about an hour ago. Just re-living all the calls that were like this,

Nurse at the Doctor's Office: "Hey Elena!"

Me: "Hey Amy, what's up?" (I know the nurses by name and voice. lol)

Nurse: We got the results back from your blood/urine test, and the results were negative. Sorry!"

Me: "Okay, thanks. It's alright. Bye." *click*

...but every single time, it's NOT alright. It's just not. Today is also the 5 month anniversary that I had my MC. I received my dog tag necklace in the mail yesterday, just in time to put it on, so I could remember today. I just...I'm so dreading Saturday...DH is getting his haircut, and we'll be out for the day, and then he goes to work at 3pm til closing. If it's negative...I'm due for a very long, emotional, lonely day. :cry:


----------



## weenireeni

oh gohan hope you get the call with some lovely happy news, how exciting that you wont have a long wait either xxx


----------



## Gohan3117

weenireeni said:


> oh gohan hope you get the call with some lovely happy news, how exciting that you wont have a long wait either xxx

Thanks, weeni. DH and I prayed and cried together tonight. I just keep praying all day...


----------



## Gohan3117

As for symptoms, though...

I'm now 5dpo. I'm having a lot of sensitivity in my nipples. Not pain, necessarily, but very sensitive to any type of touch. My CM is still wet, but no sign of creamy CM...but I read that watery CM can be an early pregnancy symptom. I've been rather weepy today, and a bit depressed. When I went to Taco Bell, I ordered the same amount of food I always do...and I barely ate half of it before almost puking. That never happens. It's really weird. My headache has gotten much worse. Even with the medication my Doc gave me(not a narcotic, just a higher dose of Aleve, basically), it's still killing me. I've been noticing a large, blue vein in between my breasts that was never there before. :shrug: Ehhh...other than that, nothing major to report.


----------



## lilsoybean

Gohan- That is super exciting! I'll keep you in my prayers for a BFP on Saturday. Let us know how things turn out. I also love T-Bell !!

Wishingforbub- Thanksgiving is always on a Thursday. I love food so I'm super excited..haha!

So everyone seems very positive and like you are having very promising symptoms. Good for you!!

I don't know what's going on with me. I feel pretty normal. I'm 6/7 dpo today. FF says 7, I say 6. I just started having some mild cramps today. I've been waiting for sore boobs because when I was pregnant the first time, my boobs started being crazy sore about a week after I ovulated. However, they feel fine as of now. I have been super cranky and super tired but I also think I might have caught a little bug of some sort. Today I had to take a break from washing my hair because my arms were too tired....that is definitely not normal. Besides that, work and life has been crazy busy so it's been a nice distraction. 

Hope everyone is well. One more week!


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi Gohan I truly hope you get good news tomorrow. Just stay positive! !! :) 

Lilsoy..Thanks I thought it always fell on a Thursday. I might cook a feast too... we have lots to be thankful for regardless. What's your typical thanksgiving dinner? : turkey of course and?? Pumpkin pie? I'm the same as you. .I feel normal. My bbs did start hurting today. Normally they start just at O but this time only now at 5dpo. When I was pg with ds I had sore bbs from O. I am getting this weird pinchy feeling low down to the right. but I think I may have felt this in previous cycles.my cm is creamy as normal. Seems like it's more but I might just be imagining that lol.


----------



## Geek Girl

Hey, y'all! I'm glad to hear about the test your doctor ordered for you, Gohan! I always obsess about conversations that may or may not happen, too. This sounds a bit New-Agey, I know, but meditation helps. :)

I am supposed to be 7 DPO. I'm a little unsure because of the crazy dip in my temps that was prolly my thermometer going haywire, thus making the read on FF not accurate. :shrug: But, I'll just go with it. My bbs are super sore. Every month my bbs get super sore, and I think to myself, "They were never this sore last month! This must be it!" And of course, it's not. So I will just say that really sore bbs are normal for me. 

Mild cramps. Not really even cramps, just a really dull achiness. And, if my chart is correct, and I did O on the day it says I did, then my chart looks like it's now triphasic! That has never happened to me, so I really, really hope it means something good! Fingers x'd for me and everybody else here! :hugs:


----------



## lilsoybean

wishingforbub said:


> Hi Gohan I truly hope you get good news tomorrow. Just stay positive! !! :)
> 
> Lilsoy..Thanks I thought it always fell on a Thursday. I might cook a feast too... we have lots to be thankful for regardless. What's your typical thanksgiving dinner? : turkey of course and?? Pumpkin pie? I'm the same as you. .I feel normal. My bbs did start hurting today. Normally they start just at O but this time only now at 5dpo. When I was pg with ds I had sore bbs from O. I am getting this weird pinchy feeling low down to the right. but I think I may have felt this in previous cycles.my cm is creamy as normal. Seems like it's more but I might just be imagining that lol.

A feast is always a good idea and so is remembering all the good things you have going for you. We usually eat the normal stuff: turkey, mashed potatoes, stuffing, noodles....a lot of meat, starch, and gravy :) ....and pumpkin pie.

I used to always get super sore boobs before my period but since the MC I really haven't had them. A little sore the last couple months....I figure maybe it's still my body getting back to normal. I feel like I have more cm too and maybe just a slight shooting pain in my breasts but I think I'm starting to imagine things a little or at least read more into symptoms than I should.


----------



## lilsoybean

Geek Girl said:


> Hey, y'all! I'm glad to hear about the test your doctor ordered for you, Gohan! I always obsess about conversations that may or may not happen, too. This sounds a bit New-Agey, I know, but meditation helps. :)
> 
> I am supposed to be 7 DPO. I'm a little unsure because of the crazy dip in my temps that was prolly my thermometer going haywire, thus making the read on FF not accurate. :shrug: But, I'll just go with it. My bbs are super sore. Every month my bbs get super sore, and I think to myself, "They were never this sore last month! This must be it!" And of course, it's not. So I will just say that really sore bbs are normal for me.
> 
> Mild cramps. Not really even cramps, just a really dull achiness. And, if my chart is correct, and I did O on the day it says I did, then my chart looks like it's now triphasic! That has never happened to me, so I really, really hope it means something good! Fingers x'd for me and everybody else here! :hugs:

I hate when I think FF is off. I temped all month and was out of town on the day I think I o'd and I forgot my thermometer!! I was so on it with temps and I ruined it on the most important day!

Ooh, a triphasic chart! That's exciting.


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies. Today is a very rough day for me. 5 months since we lost our LO. It's even harder because DH is at work, and I'm alone in the house. I just want today to be over... :cry:


----------



## wannabemamaz

oh man.. update from me! im 7dpo today and peeing every 30 minutes. it is nuts. I called my doctor this morning and she is bringing me in for a urine sample in half an hour to see if i have a UTI. the nurse i spoke to said from my symptoms that it sounds like early pregnancy because it doesn't actually HURT to pee and it doesn't have an odor. she is testing me for UTI and pregnancy. I am so nervous I could throw up. I asked her if pregnancy would show up that early since I am only 7dp0 and she said their tests are ultra sensitive and would see it that early. I am really hoping it comes positive but I also have this negativity that feels like it definitely won't be pregnancy. I'll keep you posted. UGH!!


----------



## Gohan3117

wannabemamaz said:


> oh man.. update from me! im 7dpo today and peeing every 30 minutes. it is nuts. I called my doctor this morning and she is bringing me in for a urine sample in half an hour to see if i have a UTI. the nurse i spoke to said from my symptoms that it sounds like early pregnancy because it doesn't actually HURT to pee and it doesn't have an odor. she is testing me for UTI and pregnancy. I am so nervous I could throw up. I asked her if pregnancy would show up that early since I am only 7dp0 and she said their tests are ultra sensitive and would see it that early. I am really hoping it comes positive but I also have this negativity that feels like it definitely won't be pregnancy. I'll keep you posted. UGH!!

Praying for you, wannabemamaz! :hugs: Try your best to stay calm, my dear! :flower:


----------



## lovedbaby2b

Gohan3117 said:


> Hey ladies. Today is a very rough day for me. 5 months since we lost our LO. It's even harder because DH is at work, and I'm alone in the house. I just want today to be over... :cry:

oh, I'm so sorry.:hugs: I have never had a mc so I can't empathize, BUT I do have 2 kids and just the thought of them never coming to be makes me :cry:

feel free to let it out here if you want! 

I had a temp spike today at 7dp. Nothing else a doin' other than some mild cramping and unfortunately, I still have that annoying dull ache at my right ovary area. I'm feeling pretty sure that my ultra sound Tuesday will show my corpus luteum cyst as larger. It wasn't hurting me until I ovulated this time... I'm hoping maybe it ruptured and it's just from that. IDK. I still do not fully understand how I ovulated even with it, but I'm going to leave that be. I'm on information overload as it is!


----------



## lovedbaby2b

wannabemamaz said:


> oh man.. update from me! im 7dpo today and peeing every 30 minutes. it is nuts. I called my doctor this morning and she is bringing me in for a urine sample in half an hour to see if i have a UTI. the nurse i spoke to said from my symptoms that it sounds like early pregnancy because it doesn't actually HURT to pee and it doesn't have an odor. she is testing me for UTI and pregnancy. I am so nervous I could throw up. I asked her if pregnancy would show up that early since I am only 7dp0 and she said their tests are ultra sensitive and would see it that early. I am really hoping it comes positive but I also have this negativity that feels like it definitely won't be pregnancy. I'll keep you posted. UGH!!

wow! they are able to detect this soon?! While I'm very jealous I am very excited for you!!!! If it comes back negative we are still SO very early in the game that you have plenty of days left to still get your :bfp:!


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hi friends! So just got home from the dr with my antibiotics. The test came out negative. The nurse said she stared and stared at the test waiting for the second line to come up and it never did. She said she was convinced it was gonna be positive. I'm not super upset since they probably use dollar store tests which would definitely not pick up a positive at 7dpo. She said there was lots of white blood cells in my pee that indicate fighting an infection. She gave me a pregnancy safe one incase I am pregnant. 

Boobs are still hurting. Worse today. And itchy like crazy. Lots of pinching and pulling on my left side but now I'm thinking that could just be from the bladder infection. I will probably test next week sometime!


----------



## Gohan3117

lovedbaby2b said:


> oh, I'm so sorry.:hugs: I have never had a mc so I can't empathize, BUT I do have 2 kids and just the thought of them never coming to be makes me :cry:
> 
> feel free to let it out here if you want!
> 
> I had a temp spike today at 7dp. Nothing else a doin' other than some mild cramping and unfortunately, I still have that annoying dull ache at my right ovary area. I'm feeling pretty sure that my ultra sound Tuesday will show my corpus luteum cyst as larger. It wasn't hurting me until I ovulated this time... I'm hoping maybe it ruptured and it's just from that. IDK. I still do not fully understand how I ovulated even with it, but I'm going to leave that be. I'm on information overload as it is!

Thanks, dear. It's just so hard. Although, I did talk to a dear friend of mine from my hometown and she sympathized and cried with me. She had so much trouble with fertility, that she was never able to have children and adopted 3 wonderful kids(the middle kid ended up being my best friend for many years). she sympathized with me, even though she never had a MC, she knew what it was like to try so hard and never get what she wanted...but she said she realized that her kids she has now, were such a blessing, and she wouldn't change a thing. So, that lifted my spirits a bit. :)



wannabemamaz said:


> Hi friends! So just got home from the dr with my antibiotics. The test came out negative. The nurse said she stared and stared at the test waiting for the second line to come up and it never did. She said she was convinced it was gonna be positive. I'm not super upset since they probably use dollar store tests which would definitely not pick up a positive at 7dpo. She said there was lots of white blood cells in my pee that indicate fighting an infection. She gave me a pregnancy safe one incase I am pregnant.
> 
> Boobs are still hurting. Worse today. And itchy like crazy. Lots of pinching and pulling on my left side but now I'm thinking that could just be from the bladder infection. I will probably test next week sometime!

I'm so sorry, wannabemamaz. :hugs: At least you still have hope! :flower:


----------



## wannabemamaz

Gohan3117 said:


> lovedbaby2b said:
> 
> 
> oh, I'm so sorry.:hugs: I have never had a mc so I can't empathize, BUT I do have 2 kids and just the thought of them never coming to be makes me :cry:
> 
> feel free to let it out here if you want!
> 
> I had a temp spike today at 7dp. Nothing else a doin' other than some mild cramping and unfortunately, I still have that annoying dull ache at my right ovary area. I'm feeling pretty sure that my ultra sound Tuesday will show my corpus luteum cyst as larger. It wasn't hurting me until I ovulated this time... I'm hoping maybe it ruptured and it's just from that. IDK. I still do not fully understand how I ovulated even with it, but I'm going to leave that be. I'm on information overload as it is!
> 
> Thanks, dear. It's just so hard. Although, I did talk to a dear friend of mine from my hometown and she sympathized and cried with me. She had so much trouble with fertility, that she was never able to have children and adopted 3 wonderful kids(the middle kid ended up being my best friend for many years). she sympathized with me, even though she never had a MC, she knew what it was like to try so hard and never get what she wanted...but she said she realized that her kids she has now, were such a blessing, and she wouldn't change a thing. So, that lifted my spirits a bit. :)
> 
> 
> 
> wannabemamaz said:
> 
> 
> Hi friends! So just got home from the dr with my antibiotics. The test came out negative. The nurse said she stared and stared at the test waiting for the second line to come up and it never did. She said she was convinced it was gonna be positive. I'm not super upset since they probably use dollar store tests which would definitely not pick up a positive at 7dpo. She said there was lots of white blood cells in my pee that indicate fighting an infection. She gave me a pregnancy safe one incase I am pregnant.
> 
> Boobs are still hurting. Worse today. And itchy like crazy. Lots of pinching and pulling on my left side but now I'm thinking that could just be from the bladder infection. I will probably test next week sometime!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry, wannabemamaz. :hugs: At least you still have hope! :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks love. Staying positive!! I was in meetings all day and never had a chance to get on here and read all your updates. I'll catch up later tonight or tomorrow!!


----------



## Geek Girl

Where do you guys get those BFN and BFP tickers for your signatures in this forum? I need some. Although, I dunno if there's going to be enough room for all my BFN. Lol


----------



## Gohan3117

Geek Girl said:


> Where do you guys get those BFN and BFP tickers for your signatures in this forum? I need some. Although, I dunno if there's going to be enough room for all my BFN. Lol

If you want the tickers, for the countdown ones with the symptoms with dpo, go to 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/

if you want the ones like I have, you can get them at www.daisypath.com or www.lilypie.com

Hope that helps!


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi everyone hope you all are doing ok.

Gohan I wish I could give you s big hug. I can only imagine how tough yesterday was for you. :( cry and remember your precious angel. It's good to let your emotions out. God only gives us what we can handle. :hug: 

Wannabemamaz I can't imagine that the urine test would be so sensitive. I reckon just wait a couple of days then test yourself. I really don't get why they don't just do a blood test. And I have heard that uti is common in very very early pregnancy. So try not to lose hope. 

6dpo for me. Had strange pinchy twinges lower down to the right last night. My temp still up. Bbs hurt. That's it. But these are normal for me..except the twinges but I have felt similar before.

Gohan good luck for today too xxxxxx


----------



## Gohan3117

wishingforbub said:


> Hi everyone hope you all are doing ok.
> 
> Gohan I wish I could give you s big hug. I can only imagine how tough yesterday was for you. :( cry and remember your precious angel. It's good to let your emotions out. God only gives us what we can handle. :hug:
> 
> Wannabemamaz I can't imagine that the urine test would be so sensitive. I reckon just wait a couple of days then test yourself. I really don't get why they don't just do a blood test. And I have heard that uti is common in very very early pregnancy. So try not to lose hope.
> 
> 6dpo for me. Had strange pinchy twinges lower down to the right last night. My temp still up. Bbs hurt. That's it. But these are normal for me..except the twinges but I have felt similar before.
> 
> Gohan good luck for today too xxxxxx

Thanks, wishing. :hugs: Tonight, I am having some pain underneath my right boob and a bit of pain on the right side of my pelvis, and I've been constipated today. Looking back at my Doctor's appointment...I think he's checking to see if I was pregnant from last cycle. AF was really light and short that cycle...so I dunno. Cuz, I'm only 5dpo today, and I was only 4dpo when he took the urine sample...if I got pregnant this cycle...there's no way it would show up! I wouldn't have even implanted yet, let alone have enough time to get a BFP even with a 2miu test. What am I thinking? :nope:


----------



## wannabemamaz

I thought the same thing. No way their test is possibly that sensitive. Probably a cheapy dollar store test. Keeping positive and looking forward to seeing what happens! I'm in so much pain right now with this bladder infection. Ugh. Talk to you all tomorrow!!! Baby dust to us all!!!!!!


----------



## wishingforbub

You're so right Gohan so definitely don't lose hope. From what I understand hcg is only released once implantation occurs. So... hang in there both you and wannabemamaz x


----------



## lovedbaby2b

wishingforbub said:


> You're so right Gohan so definitely don't lose hope. From what I understand hcg is only released once implantation occurs. So... hang in there both you and wannabemamaz x

hey ladies! Like a dum dum I tested with a dollar tree test this morning at 8 dpo. Of course, bfn. I have two more and a FRER. Someone needs to come to Texas and hide them from me until 13 dpo!! ;-)


----------



## Mrs. Vet

May I join? 10 dpo today! 

I was convinced AF was gearing up early this morning but nothing so far, cramps, wet feeling down there, a few minutes metallic taste in my mouth. Tests are still negative. 
Temp went down 0.2 today, maybe implantation? 
Or AF coming later today instead of in the morning.. :(


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi mrs.vet. Welcome! Hopefully your af stays away and you get your bfp soon!! How long are your cycles typically? 

Nothing new my side ladies..still same same. Feel normal apart from my usual pms symptoms so can't help thinking that I won't get a bfp this cycle but it's ok. I won't lose hope there. Always a chance until af shows up!

Gohan... Any updates? Hope you're doing ok xxxx


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Thank you! I hope the :witch: stays away for you too! I read a lot that people got no symptoms the month they got their BFP! So maybe no symptoms is a good thing? 

I just got regular the last few months and they seem to be 31-34 days. CD 28 today. 
But I also ovulated almost 2 weeks early this time so the whole cycle might be shorter as well? 

Still no AF, hope it stays that way and my temp is going back up! 

Smelling our dog's food made me sick tonight, wondering if it could mean something..


----------



## weenireeni

hi everyone, hope youre all ok??

im still not sure how many dpo i am seeing as i read all m opks wrong, so dont know if even dtd in the right week lol. did another opk today just to see and got a faint line, do you think thats just the aftermath of ovulating? or am i still to ovulate? so confused, i know i should just write this month off and do next month properly. still holdin onto a glimmer of hope. have got nausea but i know its far too early to be a symptom so must be a bug :(


----------



## Mrs. Vet

I always get faint lines on my OPKs, they just get really dark around ovulation, when I finally got a positive for the first time there was no doubt! 
So you could have ovulated, are you temping?


----------



## weenireeni

thanks mrs vet, thats good to know x am not temping as i really dont want to stress and fixate any more than i am! 

when i ttc with my daughter i only got positive on one day, no lines the rest of the time and it only took that one cycle, so im quite naive about all this planning and plotting x


----------



## Geek Girl

Well, I'm 8 DPO, and my temps are staying up! Fingers x'd that this chart really is triphasic! Haven't had much change in symptoms except for some shooting pains in my right bb and a few twinges on my right side. Also, I'm freezing!!! I dunno if that has anything to do with anything, but our heater is running, I pulled on a hoodie and climbed under the covers in bed and just laid there being cold for over an hour. 

Finally, I just layered a lot. I've got a pair of knit leggings under my jeans, and a shirt under my sweater, and my calf-length slippers. That's right, ladies, slippers that go up to my calves! Meanwhile, DH is just sitting in a pair of jeans. Lol. I don't feel sick otherwise, so I don't think I'm running a fever...

Lovedbaby2b, I'm in Texas, but still too far away to take your sticks away. Give them to your hubby and tell him to hide them somewhere you'd never find them! Lol Tell him no matter how much you threaten his life, he must never tell you where they are until 13 DPO. :haha:


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey Ladies. Just an update. Doctor's office called me today and told me the urine test was a :bfn: It really bummed me out, but I knew it would say that anyways. What pregnancy test could show positive before implantation could possibly occur?! I feel so stupid. :dohh: But as of today, I am 6dpo, so I should implant anytime from here on out. Keeping an eye out for IB, as well. I went out and bought 5 "Assured" Dollar Tree hpt's just in case I have the urge to POAS. I read that they measure any 20miu/ml and over test as positive, so praying that this could be my cycle! DH is at work, and I'm here with my FIL just relaxing. So, I'll be available for a lot of the day. 

How are all my ladies doing? Updates? :flower:


----------



## lilsoybean

Gohan - Too bad about the BFN but glad you aren't giving up. I agree it's too early to be reliable.

7/8 dpo today and had a good temp spike. However I didn't sleep well so not sure how accurate. I have some shooting pains in my left breast and some mild cramping. I've also been super tired. I really want this to be my cycle but I don't want to get too excited and then be completely disappointed. 

How's everyone else doing? When are most of you planning to test? The 28th?


----------



## Gohan3117

lilsoybean said:


> Gohan - Too bad about the BFN but glad you aren't giving up. I agree it's too early to be reliable.
> 
> 7/8 dpo today and had a good temp spike. However I didn't sleep well so not sure how accurate. I have some shooting pains in my left breast and some mild cramping. I've also been super tired. I really want this to be my cycle but I don't want to get too excited and then be completely disappointed.
> 
> How's everyone else doing? When are most of you planning to test? The 28th?

I plan to start testing on the 27th, so if I do have an early BFP, I can call my family on Thanksgiving Day to announce it. :blush: (but I know myself better than that! I'm fighting the urge to POAS now! :haha: )


----------



## wannabemamaz

Ugh. Not having a good night. Hubby and I had a nice relaxing day, put up our Christmas lights outside.. Did a puzzle. This evening he had some stuff to do around the house. He was upstairs for over and hour and I lost it. Went up and told him how upset I was that I was by myself and he told me I had been moody all day and that I was being ridiculous. Which I am. So emotional. I am going nuts and just feel so down. Tons of symptoms still today but feeling so depressed like I will definitely be getting a bfn. I don't even want to test anytime soon because I feel so rotten and negative. 8dpo today and AF is a week away. Hope you ladies are having a better evening than I am.


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies
I think we all need to try our best to stay positive. Let's put that positive energy out there :) 

Gohan I'm sure it is just too early for the hpt to be pos.

I'm 7dpo today. Bbs are so so sore. last night had those pokey O type twinges again. That's it. Also been very tired but I have been staying up every night studying for my exam on Thurs so I think that's why. 

Hope u all have a lovely sunday.


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Gohan I agree, a positive at 6dpo would be really rare! You are not out until the witch gets you! 

AFM - no AF here still. She isn't due until thursday though if my cycle keeps at 31-34 days. Still cramps and this morning also a heavy feeling, still BFN on the IC though. 
They are known for not showing positive until after even a clear blue shows a BFP though even though they should be 10 miU, the amazon reviews are full of people saying they never got a bfp with them. 
I don't want to waste another FRER though (especially sice I can't get them over here) so I'm holding out with them until at least thursday..


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies. Well, today I wasn't having hardly any symptoms...until about 7pm. I started to get very frustrated and annoyed with DH. Nausea swooped in full-force(still nauseous right now), as of a few minutes ago, I'm having shooting pains in both breasts and a dull pain/ache in my pelvis. Very unusual for me, especially at only just barely 7dpo. Maybe it's a sign that I've implanted? Praying for that :bfp:

But something that I found to be really weird...but I definitely don't think is a symptom, is for a few days I've had this ache in my left leg, right above my ankle. It's gotten progressively worse and it seems to be making my ankle swell a little bit. There's no sign of any kind of bite or sting...just a big bump underneath the skin. It's very tender to the touch. The only new medication I've been on has been the Naproxen that my Doctor prescribed for me to relieve my headaches. It's concerning me...it makes it painful to walk. :nope:


----------



## Gohan3117

I also just noticed some dark purpley-blue veins on that same ankle?


----------



## Mrs. Vet

I would see a doctor about the ankle! Better than walking around in pain.. 

My left boob just randomly started hurting. But still BFN.. I just feel like a crazy person at this point...


----------



## Gohan3117

Mrs. Vet said:


> I would see a doctor about the ankle! Better than walking around in pain..
> 
> My left boob just randomly started hurting. But still BFN.. I just feel like a crazy person at this point...

I'm getting scared. When I started to try to go to sleep, my throat hurt a bit. Now, I after over 5 hours of trying to get to sleep and stay asleep, I gave up. Only to find that the swollen and painful leg is still there, it's spreading. I now have the same pain in my right leg, in the same place, and in my right arm, just above the side of my wrist. My throat is so sore, that every time I swallow it brings tears to my eyes and my neck is swollen, too. I don't know what's going on! :cry:


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh no Gohan. Is DH at work? Do you have a fever? I think you should go to a doctor. I don't know what it could be. 

Big hugs x


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Please see a doctor today, go to the ER! That sounds scary!


----------



## Gohan3117

wishingforbub said:


> Oh no Gohan. Is DH at work? Do you have a fever? I think you should go to a doctor. I don't know what it could be.
> 
> Big hugs x




Mrs. Vet said:


> Please see a doctor today, go to the ER! That sounds scary!

Well, I went to the ER. Never going back to that hospital again. The ER Doc looked in my throat, very painfully felt my leg(only one!) wrote me a prescription for steroids and an antibiotic, and shook my hand. When he came back to give me the RX's I looked at him and asked, "Are these medications safe during pregnancy?" He looked at me and asked "Why, are you pregnant?" I'm like, "I don't know, but a decent Doctor would have asked before prescribing a prescription like that to a 21 year old married woman. He wrote me a new prescription and the nurse brought it this time. I complained to her. I basically said,

"So, your Doctor thinks it's wise to send a 21 year old woman home with medications she's been on before and had adverse reactions to, without asking about her current health situation? Or how about your Doctor implying that I'm making the pain up because I've been in here a few times recently? I'm obviously not here to get drugs, since every time anyone offers me a pain med I decline. The only meds I've ever asked for here were Zofran and lorazepam. I'm obviously not here because I have some sick addiction to blood draws or tests, since every time I come in and you put in an IV, I go into a panic attack. So, what other reason would I have for coming in if I wasn't in real pain or feeling sick?"

The nurse was quite angry and tried to calm my nerves. It didn't work. I'm as angry as a bull who has seen red. It's unbelievable. They didn't do blood work, no urine sample, no IV, nothing. He looked in my throat, felt my leg and threw meds at me. Again...the last time I EVER go to that ER. :gun: :devil:


----------



## lilsoybean

wannabemamaz said:


> Ugh. Not having a good night. Hubby and I had a nice relaxing day, put up our Christmas lights outside.. Did a puzzle. This evening he had some stuff to do around the house. He was upstairs for over and hour and I lost it. Went up and told him how upset I was that I was by myself and he told me I had been moody all day and that I was being ridiculous. Which I am. So emotional. I am going nuts and just feel so down. Tons of symptoms still today but feeling so depressed like I will definitely be getting a bfn. I don't even want to test anytime soon because I feel so rotten and negative. 8dpo today and AF is a week away. Hope you ladies are having a better evening than I am.

I'm sorry you had such a rough night. Try to stay positive and think of all the good things you have in your life. It's normal to be emotional right now....it's stressful! I hope you feel better soon.


Gohan- All that sounds awful. I hope you can get some answers and start feeling better as well. Maybe make an appt. With your primary care doc?


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh no Gohan. I'd be fuming too. I just hate most ER doctors!! I don't see how he didnt run any tests or if he Was so sure what it is why didn't he explain it to you or discuss your meds/if you're pregnant etc. Soooooo infuriating! ! Def go to your own doc tomorrow and if u can't get an appointment just wait to see them. From the sounds of it it may be your lymphs. But those swell etc for many different reasons so you definitely need to get checked out properly. Big big hugs. X


----------



## Mrs. Vet

What an idiot Gohan! Did he even tell you what is wrong or just randomly give you pills? I'd be furious too! Definitely go back to your doctor tomorrow!


----------



## Geek Girl

Ugh, Gohan, I know how you feel! I was having this epic headache once, and to make matters worse I was extremely nauseous. I was more concerned with the nausea than the headache, so I went to an urgent care clinic. (I hate ERs. All they ever want to do is take blood and give me IVs for no reason I can find.) Anyway, I told them that I was extremely nauseous and that my head hurt, and they decided it was a migraine. And that they would give me morphine. They never asked if I could be pregnant, or when my last period was, and the only reason why I agreed to the morphine was because I knew I wasn't preggers ( I wasn't even fertile yet). If any of you have ever gotten a shot of morphine, you might know something I didn't. It makes you really nauseous. It did nothing for my headache, and I spent the rest of the night running to various safe places in case I threw up (which I finally did, after ingesting some liquids.) So, I know how you feel.

On a different note, guys: I am feeling really down. I feel like this is all kind of pointless. After trying for 10 months, I feel like it's just wishful thinking now. Even after DH and I BD, I lay there for 20 to 30 minutes, giving the little guys a chance to get to where they need to go, and I think about how it's probably not going to mean a thing. AF will still come, and we'll just have to try again. I sometimes wonder if we should even be trying anymore. I can't even imagine what a :bfp: would be like. 
:nope: I feel like all my symptoms are either really normal for me, or just flimsy. Like I'm looking too hard and it's all psychosomatic at this point. Ugh.


----------



## wannabemamaz

Oh Gohan. I'm so sorry you had such a bad experience. I will be praying for you. Keep us posted. Get lots of rest and take it easy on yourself.

I know how you feel, Geek girl. This is only our second month trying and I already feel down in the dumps about it. Maybe we will get our bfps this month!!

I am still having lots of great symptoms so I am trying to feel hopeful. I am 9dpo today so I may take a FRER. I was telling my sister how I was feeling and she is 5 months pregnant with her 3rd. She is convinced I am Preggo and has a left over FRER and wants me to take it today!! I will let you all know what happens. I am supposed to get my period in 6 days and I know many people have had a BFP at 9dpo. So praying it is positive.

My boobs are killing me, I'm super emotional, increased sense of smell, twinging and cramping near my uterus.. If this is another month of great symptoms accompanied by a BFN I am gonna be so frustrated. If it's a bfn I wish I would just have no symptoms!!!


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey Ladies,

The pain is still not going away in my throat, legs or arm, but I was able to sleep for a couple hours this late this morning/early afternoon. I feel a tad better...but now I just feel more tired and I have a headache. I've been extremely agitated all day, and DH even mentioned it. He tried to help me relax by letting me sleep a bit, and it helped. But now I just wanna sleep for the rest of the day. Before I fell asleep, I had some shooting pains in my pelvis/vagina area and my CM has definitely increased(although it's still water-like CM), so I'm hoping for that :bfp: My chest started feeling tight around the time a was falling asleep, as well, but that happens sometimes, I have some irregular heartbeats on a rare occasion and I'm just letting that ease my mind so I don't go into another spool of psycho-crazy crying and anxiety. I'm just curious that maybe the pain and swelling in my legs actually is related to early pregnancy symptoms. I guess we'll see. 

I'm praying that all our hopes will be restored and we will get our :bfp: this cycle! Still trying to fight the urge to POAS, but that's nothing new. How are my ladies doing? :flower: :hugs:


----------



## lilsoybean

I'm ok... Cleaning house and trying to think about Xmas shopping to keep me distracted. I've been feeling hopeful and then negative and everything In between...wish I had more symptoms but I don't really have any.

I feel bad that some of you are having such hard times. I wish I could help.

I guess I just feel kind of numb ... Like , "whatever happens, happens" . I can't imagine getting another BFP .... And if I do, I'm afraid to get excited in case I lose it again.


----------



## Gohan3117

lilsoybean said:


> I'm ok... Cleaning house and trying to think about Xmas shopping to keep me distracted. I've been feeling hopeful and then negative and everything In between...wish I had more symptoms but I don't really have any.
> 
> I feel bad that some of you are having such hard times. I wish I could help.
> 
> I guess I just feel kind of numb ... Like , "whatever happens, happens" . I can't imagine getting another BFP .... And if I do, I'm afraid to get excited in case I lose it again.

That's good that you are trying to distract yourself. I'm the same way, I feel hopeful, then negative and every emotion in between. My issue is, though, my symptoms are so abnormal for me(not counting the leg swelling stuff) and they fit perfectly into the Early Pregnancy Symptom category. I don't wanna get my hopes up too high, because like you, I'm afraid that even if I do get my BFP...I'll lose it again... I'm just trying to stay calm, I guess(but it's not working). I've been very flustered and agitated for the past couple days. When I wiped today after peeing, I think I saw a wee bit of pinkish blood...so I have my fx'd! I'm praying for you, soybean. :hugs:


----------



## Gohan3117

Went to the bathroom a bit ago and was greeted with a nasty case of the runs. Nausea swooped in again and I am surviving by drinking Sprite. Just praying it'll be all worth it and I'll get that :bfp:

Some good news, though...is the pain in my legs and my right arm seems to be lightening up. I can walk a bit easier now and it's less painful. The left leg still definitely hurts the worst, but over all, I think it's getting better. Now, if my headache would go away and I could think about food without gagging...I'd be in good shape! :haha:

I also peed again and wiped and there was two tiny little dots of pinkish color on the tissue, still hopeful and praying that this is a good sign! [-o&lt;


----------



## Gohan3117

Well, it's getting mighty lonely in here. :nope: I'm so tempted to POAS tomorrow. I just have that gut feeling! I'll try to hold out...but it's gonna be hard... :winkwink:

Anyone else have anything to say? It's been a ghost-town in here for most of the day! Y'all :sleep: ???


----------



## wannabemamaz

Do it Gohan! So glad to hear you are feeling a bit better!! All of those symptoms sound great!! And let us know! I used the frer today and it was a bfn. I'm still only 9dpo and I feel definitely preggos but trying not to get my hopes up. And remembering that tons of people don't get their bfps til later on!!

Still peeing like crazy and still super sore boobs.. I'll let you know what tomorrow brings for me!


----------



## Gohan3117

wannabemamaz said:


> Do it Gohan! So glad to hear you are feeling a bit better!! All of those symptoms sound great!! And let us know! I used the frer today and it was a bfn. I'm still only 9dpo and I feel definitely preggos but trying not to get my hopes up. And remembering that tons of people don't get their bfps til later on!!
> 
> Still peeing like crazy and still super sore boobs.. I'll let you know what tomorrow brings for me!

Yay! Finally someone is here! Yeah, so basically, a compilation of symptoms would be...

Shooting pains in breasts
Throbbing pains underneath breasts
Dull aching/pressure in pelvic area
Shooting pains and pinches on the right side of pelvis
Extreme nausea that comes on suddenly
More frequent headaches
Increased watery CM(usually as dry as a bone at this point!)
Constipation, gas and diarrhea that comes and goes at will
Sore throat
Lower back pain
Big blue veins on breasts, and visible through my areolas
Cyst-like bumps that are very painful and in abnormal places(like my knee, belly, top of thighs, underneath right breast)
Possible IB?
EXTREME fatigue
Worsening insomnia
Appetite changes/food aversions

So yeah, basically that's my list of symptoms throughout the past 3ish days. For the first 4 days or so, I had like, no symptoms. So, I'm keeping positive! Definitely think I'll test with one of my "Assured" Dollar Store cheapies. It'll probably be negative, but I'm trying to save the FRER's for later on(around 10dpo).

In a few hours I'll be 8dpo! It feels like this week has gone by sooo slow! But then, all of a sudden I'm 8dpo! What the heck!? :thumbup:

Praying we all have little :baby: in our bellies! :dust:


----------



## wannabemamaz

Those all sound great!! I've been keeping a list of all my symptoms as well each day.. Planning on posting them if I get a BFP!!! Oh man I hope we do have babies in our bellies!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gohan3117

wannabemamaz said:


> Those all sound great!! I've been keeping a list of all my symptoms as well each day.. Planning on posting them if I get a BFP!!! Oh man I hope we do have babies in our bellies!!!!!!!!

Ahhh! I just peed and I definitely saw some pink streaks! I think I'm having IB! Maybe that's why I got the sudden diarrhea!? :happydance:


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies

How are you all? 

Gohan so good you're feeling better and it definitely sounds like IB!! Fx'd.i caved and tested...of course bfn...and a stupid evap.

8 dpo today. Temp still up. Bbs hurt. All yesterday I had O type pain. Have any of you experienced this after O. It was quite intense.i was a bit light headed yesterday but I think it was due to my hunger. I'm positive either way though. Yesterday I felt super positive Hahaha. 
Who is furthest in dpo out of us?


----------



## Gohan3117

wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> How are you all?
> 
> Gohan so good you're feeling better and it definitely sounds like IB!! Fx'd.i caved and tested...of course bfn...and a stupid evap.
> 
> 8 dpo today. Temp still up. Bbs hurt. All yesterday I had O type pain. Have any of you experienced this after O. It was quite intense.i was a bit light headed yesterday but I think it was due to my hunger. I'm positive either way though. Yesterday I felt super positive Hahaha.
> Who is furthest in dpo out of us?

Well, I was feeling better. Now this horrible fatigue has taken over me. Also...I found out that the pink streaks weren't IB...I have a little cyst in my lady bits just on the inside of the labia. It popped and that's what caused the bleeding...I know because when I wiped, a jolt of pain went all through my lady bits. Talk about a downer... :nope:

But even so, I still try to stay hopeful. I ate a turkey sandwich for dinner tonight, so I'm getting some good nutrition for the most part. Although, I've noticed today I all of a sudden have like, 6 canker sores in my mouth and on my tongue and inside of my lips and stuff. Very painful. :nope: But I read that those can be an Early Pregnancy Symptom. (yes I've gotten back into searching every little thing online) So I dunno...just trying to hold on, I guess. :wacko:


----------



## wishingforbub

Gohan3117 said:


> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> How are you all?
> 
> Gohan so good you're feeling better and it definitely sounds like IB!! Fx'd.i caved and tested...of course bfn...and a stupid evap.
> 
> 8 dpo today. Temp still up. Bbs hurt. All yesterday I had O type pain. Have any of you experienced this after O. It was quite intense.i was a bit light headed yesterday but I think it was due to my hunger. I'm positive either way though. Yesterday I felt super positive Hahaha.
> Who is furthest in dpo out of us?
> 
> Well, I was feeling better. Now this horrible fatigue has taken over me. Also...I found out that the pink streaks weren't IB...I have a little cyst in my lady bits just on the inside of the labia. It popped and that's what caused the bleeding...I know because when I wiped, a jolt of pain went all through my lady bits. Talk about a downer... :nope:
> 
> But even so, I still try to stay hopeful. I ate a turkey sandwich for dinner tonight, so I'm getting some good nutrition for the most part. Although, I've noticed today I all of a sudden have like, 6 canker sores in my mouth and on my tongue and inside of my lips and stuff. Very painful. :nope: But I read that those can be an Early Pregnancy Symptom. (yes I've gotten back into searching every little thing online) So I dunno...just trying to hold on, I guess. :wacko:Click to expand...

Oh ouchy Gohan have you had them before? Regardless only a small % of women experience IB anyway. I most certainly didn't with DS.

What are canker sores? Like blisters? Do you have something for them? If it's what I think it is maybe you could put salt on it.
I have nothing out of the ordinary. So nothing that is really giving me any hope for a bfp.

Hold on hun x


----------



## Gohan3117

wishingforbub said:


> Oh ouchy Gohan have you had them before? Regardless only a small % of women experience IB anyway. I most certainly didn't with DS.
> 
> What are canker sores? Like blisters? Do you have something for them? If it's what I think it is maybe you could put salt on it.
> I have nothing out of the ordinary. So nothing that is really giving me any hope for a bfp.
> 
> Hold on hun x

Canker sores are basically little blisters in your mouth. They are very painful and sting. I haven't had any problems with them since I was pregnant back in May(MC) until now, which kind of gives me hope. But for the sores, I use Oragel Mouth Wash. It really does help! I do get those little cysts on my lady bits on occasion, usually when hormones are high, so that also gives me hope! :dance: I didn't have IB with LO either. So maybe we are just ladies who don't get IB? :thumbup:

Still praying and sprinkling :dust: for you! :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Vet

BFN here again and coming down with a cold :( Have a terribly sore throat starting out of nowhere last night. I have an appointment with my GP today anyway, I'm going to see if she can make a blood test without having to go to the OBGYN, maybe she can do it so I can stop wondering. I am 12dpo, a blood test should be able to tell for sure at this point, shouldn't it? 
Feeling down this morning :(

Gohan I'm glad you're doing better! The symptoms sure are promising! So when are you planning on testing?


----------



## wishingforbub

Gohan3117 said:


> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> Oh ouchy Gohan have you had them before? Regardless only a small % of women experience IB anyway. I most certainly didn't with DS.
> 
> What are canker sores? Like blisters? Do you have something for them? If it's what I think it is maybe you could put salt on it.
> I have nothing out of the ordinary. So nothing that is really giving me any hope for a bfp.
> 
> Hold on hun x
> 
> Canker sores are basically little blisters in your mouth. They are very painful and sting. I haven't had any problems with them since I was pregnant back in May(MC) until now, which kind of gives me hope. But for the sores, I use Oragel Mouth Wash. It really does help! I do get those little cysts on my lady bits on occasion, usually when hormones are high, so that also gives me hope! :dance: I didn't have IB with LO either. So maybe we are just ladies who don't get IB? :thumbup:
> 
> Still praying and sprinkling :dust: for you! :flower:Click to expand...

Oh thanks Gohan..praying for you too. X
Those symptons sound really positive! !!! Yay! 
I've been hit right now with extreme tiredness. I had a good sleep last night too. Hopefully it means something. 

Mrs.Vet hope you are able to get a blood test. Should def show something this early. Fxd for you xx


----------



## weenireeni

Gohan sounds like youve had a nightmare past few days, hope youre feeling better now from your trip to the ER x

And all those symptoms sound oh so promising, ive got high hopes for you x 

I didnt have implantation bleeding with my daughter so I'm not worried that i've not had that. 

I think by my reckoning I am 7dpo today and although i know in my head that i missed it this month, a tiny bit of me is still very very hopeful! i've had nausea for a good few days now, which i know is far too early to be a symptom but its there none the less, and i had horrendous morning sickness last time.

I took a test today, i am a POAS addict!! of course it was negative....! 

wishingforbub - tiredness is a very good symptom, i had a nap the other day so am clinging to that thought!!

mrs vet i hope you get a blood test and a BFP, i so wish i was as far along as you! xx


----------



## Gohan3117

I'm officially 8dpo, and I'll test in the morning for sure. I've got hood vibes! Right now all I can think about is eating a Burrito Supreme from Taco Bell. But I see my Doc tomorrow...but I'm gonna hold out until after AF doesn't show to get a blood test done. Praying for all of you and try to keep your hopes high! You're not out until the witch shows! :happydance:


----------



## lilsoybean

Gohan3117 said:


> lilsoybean said:
> 
> 
> I'm ok... Cleaning house and trying to think about Xmas shopping to keep me distracted. I've been feeling hopeful and then negative and everything In between...wish I had more symptoms but I don't really have any.
> 
> I feel bad that some of you are having such hard times. I wish I could help.
> 
> I guess I just feel kind of numb ... Like , "whatever happens, happens" . I can't imagine getting another BFP .... And if I do, I'm afraid to get excited in case I lose it again.
> 
> That's good that you are trying to distract yourself. I'm the same way, I feel hopeful, then negative and every emotion in between. My issue is, though, my symptoms are so abnormal for me(not counting the leg swelling stuff) and they fit perfectly into the Early Pregnancy Symptom category. I don't wanna get my hopes up too high, because like you, I'm afraid that even if I do get my BFP...I'll lose it again... I'm just trying to stay calm, I guess(but it's not working). I've been very flustered and agitated for the past couple days. When I wiped today after peeing, I think I saw a wee bit of pinkish blood...so I have my fx'd! I'm praying for you, soybean. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Gohan, I'm praying for you too. It stinks that we will never have a naive worry-free pregnancy if that even exists for anyone. I will probably be worried the whole time about losing it again. But I guess I have to get pregnant first.

Let us know how your test goes. I'm still waiting until Thanksgiving morning to test. I will be either 12 or 13 dpo on that day so 9 or 10 dpo today. I'm not having any symptoms of pregnancy but I'm not having any symptoms of AF either so I guess that is good.

Fingers crossed, baby dust, and positive thoughts for everyone!!


----------



## lovedbaby2b

Hey ladies!! I tested this morning at 10 dpo on a dollar tree test and got a :bfp:!!


----------



## Lindreed

lovedbaby2b said:


> Hey ladies!! I tested this morning at 10 dpo on a dollar tree test and got a :bfp:!!

See I'm still stalking you from the mirena forum lol !! Congrats wow!!!!! So exciting !!!! You must be over the moon. Best of luck to you in your pregnancy :):)


----------



## lovedbaby2b

Thanks! It hasn't set in yet. I'm still in "what have I done" mode. Lol. DH is crazy excited. 

I had a clue yesterday when the same crazed hunger pains I had with my first started. That and I was smelling everything and stupid moody. I have a follow up ultrasound with my obgyn tomorrow so good timing there. 

I'm honestly scared of multiples though. Lol. When I ovulated it was insane. Like they were making up for lost time. 1 bean please!!! Lol


----------



## mirandaprice

Hey ladies, I'd love to join your thread.

I think I'm around 8dpo today, assuming my cycle is normal this month. (I had a chemical, and was late by 4 days my last cycle--which should of began Nov 1, but after two positive tests, I began bleeding Nov 4th.) 

I'm really crossing my fingers here that what I've read is true and you're more fertile after a chemical/mc....I'd really enjoy a strong BFP this time around!


----------



## mirandaprice

lovedbaby2b said:


> Hey ladies!! I tested this morning at 10 dpo on a dollar tree test and got a :bfp:!!

Congrats to you!!!


----------



## weenireeni

huge congrats lovedbaby2b!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wannabemamaz

congrats lovedbaby2b that is so exciting!! you should post all your symptoms for us and which dpo they happened!! also, please post a pic of your test for us!!

I am 9 dpo today. i don't plan on testing until later in the week. still having lots of symptoms today. my boobs feel so full and they hurt so bad. last night hubby and i were watching tv and i was leaning on my boobs.. i had to reposition because they were so sore!! no cramping but my lower back is still sore. bladder infection antibiotics seemed to kick in. still peeing more than usual but not as bad as I was on Friday. AF is supposed to arrive on Saturday. I just hope this week flies by!!

how are all my ladies today?


----------



## lovedbaby2b

wannabemamaz said:


> congrats lovedbaby2b that is so exciting!! you should post all your symptoms for us and which dpo they happened!! also, please post a pic of your test for us!!
> 
> I am 9 dpo today. i don't plan on testing until later in the week. still having lots of symptoms today. my boobs feel so full and they hurt so bad. last night hubby and i were watching tv and i was leaning on my boobs.. i had to reposition because they were so sore!! no cramping but my lower back is still sore. bladder infection antibiotics seemed to kick in. still peeing more than usual but not as bad as I was on Friday. AF is supposed to arrive on Saturday. I just hope this week flies by!!
> 
> how are all my ladies today?

The only symptoms I have started yesterday. My appetite was craaaazy. It reminded me of the way I felt when pregnant with my son. OH, and smells. I was smelling things yesterday that I'm pretty sure did not even exist. lol 

other than that, I'm just feeling "meh". Not exhausted, but not 100%. 

oh! I have had a constant dull "ache" (not really an ache..just annoying) since I ovulated on my right side. I'll find out tomorrow at the obgyn what that is all about. No implatation bleeding, but I didn't with my other two. No sore boobs either, but they never did before so I wasn't expecting them to.


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Congrats loved!!!

I posted my new test in the test gallery, can you ladies have a look?? Pleaseeeeee!!


----------



## Gohan3117

OMG! Congrats, lovedbaby2b! See? I knew this thread had :bfp: vibes!

AFM, took a Dollar Tree test at 8dpo this morning with FMU, got a :bfn: It's still too early to tell, though, I know that. But you know, just to give my POAS addiction something to feed off of. I probably won't test again until Wednesday, though. Giving it some time. But if I have a BFN on Thanksgiving, that will be so depressing. 

But I'm so happy for you, lovedbaby2b! I pray for a healthy and happy 9 months for you and your LO! :baby:


----------



## Geek Girl

Oh my gosh, Loved! I'm so glad for you! Congrats! Send some of that good luck our way, will ya? Lol


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh our first bfp !!! :yipee: congrats loved!!!!! Such amazing news  was this the first day you tested? Please post a pic! Let us know how you go at your doc tomorrow. 

Well ladies I've been so tired today I can hardly explain it. I nearly fell asleep going to the loo...washing my hair in the shower. If I didn't have my ds home to look after I would have slept all day lol. I felt like a zombie lol. Now I need to study a bit before going to bed. I normally get tired the day after O which I experienced but this today takes the cake! I really hope it's a sign.
Gohan I'm sure you saw my earlier post that I got bfn today too. We're not out! ;-)

Wannabemamaz I'm glad you're feeling a bit better. 

Weeni I'm holding onto hope too. Fx'd for all of us xxx


----------



## Lindreed

lovedbaby2b said:


> Thanks! It hasn't set in yet. I'm still in "what have I done" mode. Lol. DH is crazy excited.
> 
> I had a clue yesterday when the same crazed hunger pains I had with my first started. That and I was smelling everything and stupid moody. I have a follow up ultrasound with my obgyn tomorrow so good timing there.
> 
> I'm honestly scared of multiples though. Lol. When I ovulated it was insane. Like they were making up for lost time. 1 bean please!!! Lol


Oh my gosh multiples !! Lol I've been thinking about that too they say post mirena it sure is a possibility lol :) either way what is meant to be is meant to be. I am so happy for you :) enjoy your wonderful pregnancy !!! Let us know if twins are in your future ;) ill get out of your thread now ladies just had to extend my happiness and well wishes lol :):)


----------



## wannabemamaz

i am nuts. I posted that i am 9dpo today but i am actually 10dpo. how could i mess that up!? i am having TONS of lotiony/watery CM today. good sign?


----------



## Geek Girl

10 DPO. One of the things I've noticed this TWW is that I am not actually exhausted. Usually, I "O", and then I just want to sleep, preferably until my period ends. Lol. But I've had more energy lately. I heard that this could be a sign, but really it seems unlikely. Most everyone I talk to says they were exhausted.

My bbs are still super sore. So sore, in fact, that DH gave me a hug yesterday, and it was quite painful. I told him this, and he reminded me that every time I O, I complain that my bbs hurt more than they ever have, so I dunno if that can even be a symptom. And then last night! I ate dinner with DH and got full. About an hour later, I was hungry again. I ate a little snack and went to bed, but I was still hungry. DH kept saying, "How can you possibly still be hungry?" 

When I woke up this morning to take my BBT, I was hungry again (or still). I'm usually never hungry in the mornings. My temps are still nice and high. As for the hunger, I wouldn't say I was "starving". So, I dunno if it can really be called a symptom either. 

I've thought about maybe taking the test on Thanksgiving, but we'll be at my husband's parents' house. How awkward would it be trying to be quiet when you really want to freak out? Or just feeling so down and depressed that you would rather stay in bed all day than be with the family? What do you guys think? Should I just skip POAS and wait for AF? Or take it on Thanksgiving? I just don't want to announce to everyone until I know that baby is going to stay for a long while, you know? But not knowing whether I am preggers or not is driving me nuts.


----------



## Gohan3117

Well, I am 8dpo. The pain that had gotten a bit better in my legs is now excruciating in both my arms. I can't bend my wrists at all! I had the most vivid baby dream last night that I had ever had! I dreamed (PLEASE NOTE THAT THIS IS A DREAM!) that I was here at home, and on Ovuline, and my chart said I was "Triphasic". I went and I took a test, and it was + so I took 5 more, same thing! Positive! So, I went to the hospital, and I was told I was having twins. And then at the end of my dream, I gave birth. It seemed so real! I never, ever dream about having babies. If I do, I somehow end up losing the LO and searching all over a huge mansion to find him/her. But the past 3 or 4 nights I've had dreams about babies. So, hopefully that a good sign! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Gohan I hope it comes true for you! 

Geek that sounds promising! I would probably test anyway because it would be a nice Thanksgiving Surprise for you guys! 

I keep obsesding over that test I took! I don't want to get my hopes up until I took another one in the morning! Sooo long until then!


----------



## lilsoybean

lovedbaby2b said:


> Hey ladies!! I tested this morning at 10 dpo on a dollar tree test and got a :bfp:!!


Congratulations!! I hope you have a happy and healthy nine months!! 

Now send some of that lucky baby dust our way! :)


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies. . Finished my studying..about to go to bed. Just wanted to check in before 
My O type pain is not going away. .. anyone feeling this?

Gohan are you going to see the doctor? I hope the pain goes away and gosh I hope your dream comes true! 

Wannabemamaz woohoo for 10dpo! I think it depends on what is normal for you. What I did realise though since having my ds is that whatever I felt in the tww with him were normal pms symptoms for me..even though at the time I thought they were telltale lol. I can't remember my cm from then but I know I get a bit watery cm before af. but like I said it depends on your body. Fxd xx

Geek girl. I would cave and test but only because I wouldn't be able to control myself. However waiting might let you relax and enjoy your Thanksgiving more. ..

Mrs vet...post a pic tomorrow morning... lots of baby dust xxxxx


----------



## lilsoybean

Wishingforbub - I am also feeling an "O" type pain on my left side (which is the side I always feel when I O). At first I thought it was just lingering from O but it never lasts this long. Hopefully it's a good thing.

When I was pregnant the first time I just got normal AF symptoms before my BFP too. But this time I don't feel much of anything so I don't know what's going on with my body. It's giving me no clues.

Does anyone have experience with having the same symptoms each pregnancy? Or is each pregnancy experience truly unique?


----------



## lilsoybean

lovedbaby2b said:


> Hey ladies!! I tested this morning at 10 dpo on a dollar tree test and got a :bfp:!!

Did you temp at all? If so, were your temps any indication of your pregnancy? Like, were they extremely high or did they stay pretty steady?


----------



## Gohan3117

I'm happy our little thread has gotten so many buddies on it! I'm still 8dpo, and yes, I did see the Doctor today...

...turns out I have a massive Staph Infection in my legs, and it has spread to my arms, causing the tendons and muscles to malfunction. He said that I need to stay in bed so I don't fall, and to stay away from ANYTHING that could potentially cut me or poke me. He said if my leg gets cut open, the infection will be uncontrollable. He also said that my I absolutely do NOT have strep throat. It's just a reaction to the Staph. As is the red rash on my legs. He told me that if the infections swells just a tiny bit more, to go to the ER or call him immediately so we can get the infection sites drained. He said he has no idea how this Doctor could have missed something so bluntly obvious. :dohh:

The Doctor also told me that the urine test he took was not to see if I had a pregnancy from this cycle, but from the last one. He said there would have been no way that hCG would have shown up at 4dpo. He told me to use my HPT's and if there is any glimpse of a :bfp: to come straight down and they'd do a hCG blood test. Because with this kind of infection, it could be very harmful to a baby....

...now I'm all worried and scared. :cry:


----------



## wannabemamaz

Gohan3117 said:


> I'm happy our little thread has gotten so many buddies on it! I'm still 8dpo, and yes, I did see the Doctor today...
> 
> ...turns out I have a massive Staph Infection in my legs, and it has spread to my arms, causing the tendons and muscles to malfunction. He said that I need to stay in bed so I don't fall, and to stay away from ANYTHING that could potentially cut me or poke me. He said if my leg gets cut open, the infection will be uncontrollable. He also said that my I absolutely do NOT have strep throat. It's just a reaction to the Staph. As is the red rash on my legs. He told me that if the infections swells just a tiny bit more, to go to the ER or call him immediately so we can get the infection sites drained. He said he has no idea how this Doctor could have missed something so bluntly obvious. :dohh:
> 
> The Doctor also told me that the urine test he took was not to see if I had a pregnancy from this cycle, but from the last one. He said there would have been no way that hCG would have shown up at 4dpo. He told me to use my HPT's and if there is any glimpse of a :bfp: to come straight down and they'd do a hCG blood test. Because with this kind of infection, it could be very harmful to a baby....
> 
> ...now I'm all worried and scared. :cry:

Oh Gohan.. I am so sorry. Does your doctor have any idea how you got the staph infection?? How horrible. That does not sound fun. I will pray for you. Don't get stressed about it if you can help it at all.. Just take care of yourself.. Keep us posted on how you are doing.

I have had a really bad day. I found out my Dad has prostate cancer. Our whole family is really struggling today. I'm still having tons of symptoms but every time I catch myself thinking about it I feel guilty even thinking about myself in a time like this.. Really just not a good day.. 

Hope you're all having a better day...


----------



## wishingforbub

Good morning ladies :hi:

Oh wannabemamaz I'm so so sorry:sad: I truly hope that it is in the early stages and that he will be ok. My grandad was diagnosed around this time last year. Luckily they were able to treat it..so I pray your dad's situation is the same. :hug:

Gohan, oh dear..how did you get a staph infection? It sounds horrible. I hope you are ok. So good you saw the doc though and he sounds really good too. :bighug: just take it easy and rest up and get better. 

Lilsoybean...I read up on the o pain in tww..it says it's the corpus luteum cyst that causes it. The one that's responsible for producing progesterone after the egg is released. A good sign that you ovulated. However some women get there af and for others this was their telltale sign... Fx it is a sign for us. I heard that some women experience the same in subsequent pregnancies and in others it's different. With ds I only had sore bbs and twinges. And just after O had bloating which then returned. Things started showing after I got my bfp. Oh I hope the :witch: stays away and we all get our :bfp: !! 

9 dpo today...no tests at home..temp still up. Bbs still sore. Weird feelings in uterus area. That's it for me.
Hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Gohan, oh my that is terrible! How could the ER doctor not see that!! I hope it will all turn out ok! :( 

wannabemamaz I am so sorry! So many bad news today! :( 

Tested again this morning, BFN :( Must have been a really nasty evap last night! I am going to complain to Clearblue, you would think at least their tests should be reliable...


----------



## Gohan3117

wannabemamaz said:


> Oh Gohan.. I am so sorry. Does your doctor have any idea how you got the staph infection?? How horrible. That does not sound fun. I will pray for you. Don't get stressed about it if you can help it at all.. Just take care of yourself.. Keep us posted on how you are doing.
> 
> I have had a really bad day. I found out my Dad has prostate cancer. Our whole family is really struggling today. I'm still having tons of symptoms but every time I catch myself thinking about it I feel guilty even thinking about myself in a time like this.. Really just not a good day..
> 
> Hope you're all having a better day...

I'm hanging in there, I suppose. The infection has completely paralyzed my right wrist and almost my left wrist. The inflamed spots on my legs have swollen up worse and become very red. I started to get nervous and I couldn't calm myself down, and I went into a full-blown panic attack earlier tonight...DH had to give me one of his lorazepam pills just to get me out of it. I'm doing alright now, but still in massive amounts of discomfort. 

But, as for symptoms, I did get another cramp-like pain in the right side of my pelvis. Also, the veins on my breasts are so visible it's ridiculous and my Montgomery tubercles seem to be multiplying! Trying to hold out and not use one of my FRER's in the morning. Doubt I'll be able to control myself, though. It's not even about POAS anymore...it's about making sure the "Maybe Baby" is safe, because of my infection.

I'm praying for you, wannabemamaz, you and your whole family. You can't feel guilty about thinking about yourself, because you are important. Yes, having such a scary thing happen to your dad can make you feel that way...but you can't just totally write off your feelings because of guilt. That will make things worse, lovely. :hugs: I will include you and your family in my nightly prayers tonight, my dear! :flower:



wishingforbub said:


> Gohan, oh dear..how did you get a staph infection? It sounds horrible. I hope you are ok. So good you saw the doc though and he sounds really good too. :bighug: just take it easy and rest up and get better.
> 
> 9 dpo today...no tests at home..temp still up. Bbs still sore. Weird feelings in uterus area. That's it for me.
> Hope you all have a good day xx

How did I get it? I'm not quite sure, but I did read that people with vascular disease are much more likely to get infected, which just a couple weeks ago I got diagnosed with Vasculitis of my brain. Or it could be because I bumped my leg on something. I dunno. :shrug:

I'm about 18 minutes away from being 9dpo! :happydance: Keep us posted, wishingforbub! :)



Mrs. Vet said:


> Gohan, oh my that is terrible! How could the ER doctor not see that!! I hope it will all turn out ok! :(
> 
> Tested again this morning, BFN :( Must have been a really nasty evap last night! I am going to complain to Clearblue, you would think at least their tests should be reliable...

I have not a clue how the ER Doctor didn't see it. I could tell there was a major problem! All I know is, that a lot of this pain could have been avoided if that Doctor hadn't been dumb. :dohh:

I never use Clearblue tests, unless I use the Digital's. I've heard so much bad crap about blue dye tests, so I just avoid them altogether. I'd rather not have the letdown of a really convincing evap.

I'd like to ask you ladies a favor. If you pray, (which I know some of you do) please keep my DH and I and our possible LO in your prayers. I don't want the LO to be hurt by this infection, or myself, either. Please pray it will heal, and the pregnancy will be healthy(if I am pregnant). You ladies have become my friends! I feel like for the first time, I have true friends on this forum, not just people who R&R. We have real conversations and everything. So if any of you want to add me on Facebook, PM me and I'll give you my full name so you can add me! Thank you ladies for being so kind and friendly with me. I don't have any friends here in Seattle, so it's nice to know I have you ladies here online! :flower: :hugs: :friends:


----------



## weenireeni

Hi gohan how are you feelin today? In going to have to Google staph injection when I get to work to see what it is but it sounds scary x you are in my thoughts, fingers crossed everything turns out ok.

wannabe so sorry to hear that, hope the prognosis turns out good x 

I feel like im cheating being on this thread as am now even more clueless as to if ive ovulated yet. Took a pg test and obviously negative, then an opk abd got a relatively dark line, not positive though. Has anyone else had lines when its not ovulation time? Wondering if ive messed up up and not even ovulated yet!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh Gohan I will pray for you. I'm so sorry to hear about your vasculitis diagnosis. I pray that you and your future baby and dh will be all fine. :hug:

Weeni I have heard that in your luteal phase you can have some lh surges I think due to estrogen. But don't quote me lol. But this may explain why some women get pos opk in tww. Did u have a pos opk earlier this month? I don't use them though. 

I took another hpt. :bfn: hehe I knew it. Wasn't fmu and I'm 9dpo but I couldn't resist lol. I wish we got ICs here... I just bought the cheapest tests I could find lol. :haha:


----------



## Gohan3117

wishingforbub said:


> Oh Gohan I will pray for you. I'm so sorry to hear about your vasculitis diagnosis. I pray that you and your future baby and dh will be all fine. :hug:
> 
> Weeni I have heard that in your luteal phase you can have some lh surges I think due to estrogen. But don't quote me lol. But this may explain why some women get pos opk in tww. Did u have a pos opk earlier this month? I don't use them though.
> 
> I took another hpt. :bfn: hehe I knew it. Wasn't fmu and I'm 9dpo but I couldn't resist lol. I wish we got ICs here... I just bought the cheapest tests I could find lol. :haha:

I took a FRER this morning after having a dream that I got a :bfp: ...but my test was clearly :bfn: :cry: I'm kind of torn as to what I want now. Well, I know what I WANT, a :baby: but if I had the choice between getting my BFP this cycle, while so sick, or getting it next cycle when I'll (hopefully) be healthier, I'd chose the latter. I've just never had so many dreams about BFP's or anything like that...it's so strange for me. 

9dpo for me. No big changes in my symptoms. Still about the same. My headaches haven't been as severe, but that's probably because the pain in my arms and legs overshadows the pain in my head. :dohh: My right wrist is still completely paralyzed, to the point that if it's bent in any way at all, it feels like some one is breaking it in half. I can't hold my cell phone with my right hand, or pretty much anything. I can't even dress myself or put on shoes by myself. :cry: This is just awful...


----------



## Geek Girl

Oh no, Gohan! That all sounds horrible! I hope you feel better soon.

I am now officially 11 DPO. My husband asked if I wanted to test this morning, but I decided not to. I told him we could test tomorrow. The thing is, I have my hopes up, even tho I didn't want to get them up. And I dunno know how I'll feel when I see that :bfn:. Because after 10 months of trying, it's really hard to believe I'll see anything else. I hope that 12 DPO will be enough for me to get an accurate reading. Supposedly my tests should be pretty accurate for detecting pregnancy early, and since my luteal phase only ever lasts 13 days, it's only taking it one or two days early. Ugh. I'm dreading this test and yet I can't stand waiting.

:test::dust:


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh no gohan. Are you getting someone to help you at all when dh is at work? I hope you find some relief and feel much better soon. And I agree...of course you want a baby more than anything but you also need to be physically ready for it. I just hope you feel better soon. Definitely go back to doctor if you feel any worse ok. :hug:

Nothing new for me... I had a tiny nap this afternoon. Still have O type pains and sore bbs. That's it. I don't feel anything special or telltale...nothing out of the ordinary.... :shrug: Oh well we will see what tomorrow brings.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Gohan3117

Geek Girl said:


> Oh no, Gohan! That all sounds horrible! I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I am now officially 11 DPO. My husband asked if I wanted to test this morning, but I decided not to. I told him we could test tomorrow. The thing is, I have my hopes up, even tho I didn't want to get them up. And I dunno know how I'll feel when I see that :bfn:. Because after 10 months of trying, it's really hard to believe I'll see anything else. I hope that 12 DPO will be enough for me to get an accurate reading. Supposedly my tests should be pretty accurate for detecting pregnancy early, and since my luteal phase only ever lasts 13 days, it's only taking it one or two days early. Ugh. I'm dreading this test and yet I can't stand waiting.
> 
> :test::dust:

At least your husband is still supportive. My husband has completely dissociated himself from this cycle. I think he thinks that if I am pregnant, I'll lose it again because of my infection. But I know it's getting better, because the pain, swelling and redness in my legs(where the infection originally started) has gotten significantly better. The sores in my mouth still won't go away and are becoming almost as painful as my arms and shoulder. As I said last night, I went into a full-blown panic attack and had to take lorazepam. All the faith I had in the beginning seems more like a memory now. I'm still trying to have faith...but it's so hard when DH is depending on MY spiritual guidance, as he is in spiritual warfare right now. So while being so sick, I am trying to be the spiritual leader and intercessor for my husband and I. Very stressful. Please continue to keep me in your prayers, ladies. :hugs:


----------



## Gohan3117

wishingforbub said:


> Oh no gohan. Are you getting someone to help you at all when dh is at work? I hope you find some relief and feel much better soon. And I agree...of course you want a baby more than anything but you also need to be physically ready for it. I just hope you feel better soon. Definitely go back to doctor if you feel any worse ok. :hug:
> 
> Nothing new for me... I had a tiny nap this afternoon. Still have O type pains and sore bbs. That's it. I don't feel anything special or telltale...nothing out of the ordinary.... :shrug: Oh well we will see what tomorrow brings.
> 
> How is everyone else?

DH has had the past 2 days off. He goes back tomorrow, but my FIL had already planned to stay home all this week from work, so he's here to help me. I'm in good hands. 

DH is still sleeping. It's 10:21am here in Seattle and I've been up since 8:30ish. I feel exausted...but I really can't find any comfortable position in the bed. DH always hogs the bed and I can't move him right now because of my arms and shoulder. So I basically sleep enough to be functional and get my arse up to face life. He always complained to me about me sleeping late. So now that I get up early, he sleeps late? I call BS. :growlmad:

Anyway, I still have 3 days before AF is supposed to show. But for some reason, Ovuline says I have 8 days! (whaaa!?) My LP has ALWAYS been 12 days. Always. So I have no clue how the figure I ovulated 9 days ago and I'll get AF on Dec. 4th! I saw the Positive OPK, I know when I ovulated. But Ovuline is screwing with my brain! I dunno...I'm so screwed up right now... :cry:


----------



## wishingforbub

Aaaw geek girl..fx'd it will be your :bfp: month!! What are your symptoms today? It's so hard not to get your hopes up right..we wait for ages for the tww then have to endure it to see if we possibly are pg...it's tormenting! Lol. 

Lots of :dust: to you and to all of us


----------



## wishingforbub

Aw Gohan..good that you are in good hands. Keep the faith darling. Things will get better soon. Just focus your energy on getting better. Dh is probably just worried for you. Things in the mouth tend to heal slower right cause it's always moist in there so hang in there. ..give it time. 
Is ovuline like FF? I don't trust these sites 100% in the past 4/5 months I've used FF it has never predicted my af correctly or O. This is the first month their O prediction is so close to mine (1day). But they still say I'm expecting af tomorrow or the next day when in fact I have 14 day LP. Grrr...I understand your frustration. We know our bodies best anyway.


----------



## Geek Girl

wishingforbub said:


> Aaaw geek girl..fx'd it will be your :bfp: month!! What are your symptoms today? It's so hard not to get your hopes up right..we wait for ages for the tww then have to endure it to see if we possibly are pg...it's tormenting! Lol.
> 
> Lots of :dust: to you and to all of us

I have some sore bbs, and an increased appetite. My BBTs are still pretty high, and I have had some constipation for the past two days. The last is actually pretty unusual for me. Other than that, nothing that screams: "You're totally pregnant!" Lol Finger's x'd for all of us!


----------



## lilsoybean

Wow girls! I'm really trying to keep up with you all so sorry if I leave anyone out.

Gohan- That all sounds so terrible. You are really going through a lot right now. I hope you get all you are wishing for. It sounds like next month might be better as far as health, but I know you want that baby too. I guess just trust that God knows best. I will keep you in my prayers in the meantime.

Wannabemommaz- That is such terrible news. I'm so sorry your family has to go through such a terrible illness. I hope they have caught it in the early stages. Your family is in my thoughts as well.

Wishingforbub- Thanks for all the information! I hope that the "O" pain is a good sign for both of us! 

Geek Girl- I totally understand where you are coming from. My husband and I tried for about 11 months before we got our first BFP only to lose it 10 weeks later! We were devastated. It's really hard to stay positive and keep seeing that BFN month after month. It's been 4 months and 6 days since we lost my first pregnancy and this whole time, I've just been wishing that I were pregnant again. I hate it but I guess that's just what has to happen. I don't really know if I'm making sense or helping but I do understand how you feel a little.

As for me, I think I may have started spotting today so I've been a little down. It was only a tiny, tiny bit when I wiped so I guess I could be wrong. I still don't feel like AF is coming. I also don't feel pregnant so....

I'm sure the witch will come like she always does. Boo! Still planning to test on Thursday even though I really want to tomorrow. Sorry so long. I hope everyone has a good night. 

If anyone is testing tomorrow, let us know how it goes! Baby dust!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Lilsoy I hope ur spotting is a sign of IB. Fxd... :dust: 
I was looking back on ff at my previous cycles' symptoms and seems like when I O on my right I tend to feel O type pain in tww...so prob not a sign for me even though I tell myself that it's different this time !

I'm officially 10 dpo :yipee: I prefer even numbers lol. Hopefully it will be a good day for all of us.

Goodnight ladies. I'll message in the morning.

:flower:


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hey ladies. I had. A crazy busy day at work so I'm just catching up now. Gohan I'm still praying for you.. God is in control.

I had a super vivid dream last night that I was sitting and holding my belly. I was super pregnant. I can still imagine how it felt holding my belly and the feeling just won't go away. I've been thinking about it all day. I would give anything for that dream to be true. I want to be pregnant so bad I can't even bear it..

11dpo today. Lots of pinching and my hips were spasming earlier. Boobs still incredibly sore. No cramping or spotting.. No sign of AF. Still expecting her Saturday or Sunday. 

I just tested a dollar store test when I got home and it was a BFN. Trying not to feel down as I still just 'feel' pregnant and I know I'm not out yet. Come on let's get some more bfps in this thread. I'm really enjoying you all and hope we can stick together in the coming months as well!!!


----------



## lilsoybean

wannabemamaz said:


> Hey ladies. I had. A crazy busy day at work so I'm just catching up now. Gohan I'm still praying for you.. God is in control.
> 
> I had a super vivid dream last night that I was sitting and holding my belly. I was super pregnant. I can still imagine how it felt holding my belly and the feeling just won't go away. I've been thinking about it all day. I would give anything for that dream to be true. I want to be pregnant so bad I can't even bear it..
> 
> 11dpo today. Lots of pinching and my hips were spasming earlier. Boobs still incredibly sore. No cramping or spotting.. No sign of AF. Still expecting her Saturday or Sunday.
> 
> I just tested a dollar store test when I got home and it was a BFN. Trying not to feel down as I still just 'feel' pregnant and I know I'm not out yet. Come on let's get some more bfps in this thread. I'm really enjoying you all and hope we can stick together in the coming months as well!!!

Reading this made me so excited for you!! I hope so much you get your BFP!!

I hope we can all stay close in the coming months as well.


----------



## Gohan3117

Hi Ladies!

I'm a bit worried tonight, as the few red bumps on my thighs have multiplied severely and have become very itchy. I am becoming unable to type with my right hand, as my computer desk isn't very big and my arms dangle off the edge which causes pain in my arm. My neck and shoulders are beginning to become affected by the same pain. Stiffness and lack of movement. I was able to take a shower today, but I had to let my MIL brush my hair out, as I cannot do it with either hand. I had her put it in a braid, so it shouldn't tangle as fast(I have kinky curly hair!). My legs were getting better, but my right leg(my ankle in particular) has become stiff and painful. I can't find any comfortable position to sleep in. It's becoming a nightmare!

I did cave and test this morning(I think I might have already posted that) with one of my FRER's, but again... :bfn: I'm kind of indifferent about it now. I'm apparently very ill and I don't want to harm a baby.

As I am sitting here, though, I am getting stitches in my left side. Not literal stitches, just that pain, like you would get when you ran too fast right after having a whole bottle of water in middle school. I've been constipated today, and I haven't noticed a lot of CM recently, so that's kind of a bummer. Although my emotions are just out of whack. I never know how I'll feel the next minute. I don't feel like AF is coming, though. I "feel" pregnant, but I also don't have much hope for a :bfp: ...if that makes any sense. :cry:

Anyway, I hope you ladies are hanging in there! The thread has been quiet today! Let's bring this thread back to life! *applies CPR to thread* :haha:


----------



## Mrs. Vet

AF got me this morning :( Temp dropping as well so I'm definitely out :( I am really sad as this time around I felt so positive... 

I hope all of you girls get your BFP this cycle!


----------



## Gohan3117

Mrs. Vet said:


> AF got me this morning :( Temp dropping as well so I'm definitely out :( I am really sad as this time around I felt so positive...
> 
> I hope all of you girls get your BFP this cycle!

Oh no, Mrs. Vet! :nope: :hugs: I'm so sorry, dearie. Next cycle could be it! I have my fx'd for you, my sweet! :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies

How are you all doing? 

Gohan I'm really worried about you. Maybe go back to doctor...sounds like it's getting worse :( please be very careful and I hope u feel better soon. 

Mrs Vet I'm so sorry the :witch: got you. It can feel so disappointing I know but try your best to keep your chin up. We're all here to support each other either way. :hug:

I had a very vivid dream last night too that I got a very clear bfp. Of course I tested this morning and bfn :( I think I'm just thinking about it too much. Need to focus for my exam tomorrow. 

10 dpo. Bbs are huuge today and very sore. Stuffy nose but dh has a cold... that's about it. Temp still the same.


----------



## Gohan3117

wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> How are you all doing?
> 
> Gohan I'm really worried about you. Maybe go back to doctor...sounds like it's getting worse :( please be very careful and I hope u feel better soon.
> 
> Mrs Vet I'm so sorry the :witch: got you. It can feel so disappointing I know but try your best to keep your chin up. We're all here to support each other either way. :hug:
> 
> I had a very vivid dream last night too that I got a very clear bfp. Of course I tested this morning and bfn :( I think I'm just thinking about it too much. Need to focus for my exam tomorrow.
> 
> 10 dpo. Bbs are huuge today and very sore. Stuffy nose but dh has a cold... that's about it. Temp still the same.

I'm worried about me, too. I've broken out in hives and my knee is beginning to get affected by this pain and paralysis. I've officially crossed over into 10dpo! Still no signs of AF...and still have that feeling that I'm pregnant. No new symptoms for me, though. Did have a bout of diarrhea earlier. I've been really picky about what I eat and extremely emotional. Meh.


----------



## wishingforbub

When do u expect af gohan? In 3 days? It sounds promising. Please see a doctor in the morning. Are you getting hives from an allergic reaction? 

I just don't feel pg. Nothing is giving me a "sign" lol. I feel pretty normal like my usual pms.


----------



## weenireeni

aw mrs vet, gutted for you, hope its a painless AF and you can move on and start ttriung again soon x 

gohan your illness sounds awful, hope you get to see a dr today and can feel better xx

wishingforbub - still plenty of time to get that bfp, hang on in there! no news can be good news x

im still feeling nauseous, although i am convinced im 7dpo so i know its impossible did a test anyay and of course it was negative. ah well. just wan my period to hurry up so that i can get enxt month right!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Ummmm what looked like full blown AF starting stopped after an hour? Now there is only a bit brownish/pinkish spotting left? WTF? 14dpo today, could it still be implantation bleeding? It did have clots in it.. confused now...


----------



## lilsoybean

Mrs. Vet said:


> Ummmm what looked like full blown AF starting stopped after an hour? Now there is only a bit brownish/pinkish spotting left? WTF? 14dpo today, could it still be implantation bleeding? It did have clots in it.. confused now...


My AF does that too sometimes. Unfortunately mine always comes right back.

I woke up today to more spotting. It was only on the toilet paper but my temps are also coming down slow and steady so I'm pretty sure I'm out for this month. I don't feel sad. I feel angry and a little depressed. I did break down and cry on the way to work this morning but mostly I'm ticked off. 

I'm just having trouble understanding why such good people have so much trouble getting pregnant and some people just think about being pregnant and "poof" they are pregnant. I guess it's not something I'm meant to understand. 

I hope you are all having a better day than I am. I will keep you updated on when AF officially gets here. If not today, I will probably still test tomorrow.


----------



## wishingforbub

Aw lilsoybean I'm sorry :shrug: I hope that it's not full blown af though....let's hope it's just af. With ds I did have a temp dip for a few days before bfp. Are you still above coverline? What gets me are those who don't want to get pregnant but do so in one go! Then complain about it. Grrrr... I just wish it wasn't so complicated. Chin up hun. You will get your bfp and a sticky bean.

Mrs vet I hope your af/spotting stays away too!! Doesn't the witch get it! We don't want to see her for 9 months lol.

Nothing new my side...pain in side, sore bbs...nothing new to report. We have a dinner to go to tonight so I might throw on a dress lol.

Gohan how are you???

Weeni how about you? Are you going on your own charting to say you're 7dpo? 

So good to have you all to keep me half sane during this Tww. Thank you all!
:dust: to us all


----------



## lilsoybean

wishingforbub said:


> Aw lilsoybean I'm sorry :shrug: I hope that it's not full blown af though....let's hope it's just af. With ds I did have a temp dip for a few days before bfp. Are you still above coverline? What gets me are those who don't want to get pregnant but do so in one go! Then complain about it. Grrrr... I just wish it wasn't so complicated. Chin up hun. You will get your bfp and a sticky bean.
> 
> Mrs vet I hope your af/spotting stays away too!! Doesn't the witch get it! We don't want to see her for 9 months lol.
> 
> Nothing new my side...pain in side, sore bbs...nothing new to report. We have a dinner to go to tonight so I might throw on a dress lol.
> 
> Gohan how are you???
> 
> Weeni how about you? Are you going on your own charting to say you're 7dpo?
> 
> So good to have you all to keep me half sane during this Tww. Thank you all!
> :dust: to us all

My temps are still above the coverline and it does make me feel better to know that I have all of you girls to vent to/with. It also makes me feel a little better that you had a temp dip before BFP...maybe there is still a little hope.

When I found out I was pregnant in the spring, my best friend found out she was pregnant too and we were only two weeks apart. They tried for all of two months. Then my other good friend got pregnant with their second after only trying for one month. They also only tried for a month with their first. They are both wonderful girls but it's so hard to be around them while they complain about what I should be going through with them. Thankfully, I think they try to keep the complaining to a minimum while I'm around.

Thanks for the kind words and encouragement everybody. I would go crazy without you! I will try to stop complaining for awhile :)


----------



## Gohan3117

Hi Ladies.

10dpo! :happydance: Still no signs of AF, but I'm gonna test a bit later on this morning with a FRER and a Dollar Store HPT. 

I woke up to my knee being completely dislocated and the rash covering most of my extremities. My legs, arms and my back are now covering in hives, which have now suddenly become very, very itchy. I can barely walk now, as my knee dislocates with every step, and it is very painful. I had to take one of DH's lorazepam's again last night plus a Benadryl. I am beyond miserable right now. :cry:

I had some shooting pain in my right breast last night and some pressure in my pelvis last night, as well. Hoping that's a good sign.

I emailed my Doctor and hopefully I can get in ASAP. Thanks for being so caring, ladies!

I hate to post and run, but I need to lay back down, so I'll be back on in a couple hours to check on all of you. Love and :dust: being sent to each and every one of you! :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## weenireeni

:thumbup: hi wishingforbub xxx im not charting, just using opk's but i messed up and thought any line meant a positive, not the darkest it should be, so im not sure when/if I o'd as i stopped doing them once i got a line. my period is due next week so thats why im just guessing im 7dpo, as an average x next month i will be all prepared lol x

oh gohan you are in the wars, really hope the dr can sort you out x what a stressful time for you xx let us know your test goes though!!

mrs vet, fingers crossed its not af! x

lilysobean, completely empathise x our daughter was born with clubfoot and for ages we were in the 'why us' stage, when like you say, not so nice people can have perfect babies. can be hard to accept, but dont lose faith and hope xx


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Oh Gohan that sounds miserable!! I hope you get seen asap! 

lilsoybean my AF has never done this before :-S Isure hope shewon't come back! lol
I'm so sorry about the spotting and you feeling down :( I hope it's not AF and the temp goes back up, for both of us! Iwill never understand why people who shouldn't even have kids seem to get pregnant by looking at a man and those who really want are going through this for months and years.. not fair! 

I am having some cramps but still only slight spotting... I'll sacrifice a FRER tomorrow morning and my last one in a few days if necessary.. 
And I think I am finally getting a full blown cold, after 2 days of a sore throat I am sneezing non stop now!


----------



## wannabemamaz

Wow, you ladies are all up early today!! 

Firstly - Gohan. I'm so worried about you. I really hope you can see your dr soon. That sounds absolutely miserable. Please continue to take it easy on yourself. Tons of prayers coming your way.

Mrs. Vet sorry to hear that AF has shown. But as she seemed to have stopped maybe it isn't her after all!? Keep us posted!! our bodies do crazy things sometimes so who knows!!

All the rest of you who are feeling down - just remember we are not out until AF shows. I'm also trying to remind myself that we are all different. Just because we aren't having certain symptoms doesn't mean we aren't pregnant. We need to stay positive and let our bodies do the work.. I really hope we all get our BFP's soon!

As I posted last night I got another BFN on a dollar store test. But it was the middle of the afternoon with no hold. For the second night this week I woke up with horrible stabbing/shooting pains around my pelvis. I've never had pains that low before. It was a few inches below my belly button on my whole front side. Really hoping it means something. My hips are still pinching/spasming which is very uncomfortable. I also have an off and on shooting pain in my left shoulder. Last night I melted peanut butter in the microwave and dipped a banana in it. I've never done anything like that before but it was DELICIOUS. I laughed at myself afterwards thinking 'maybe this is a craving!?'

My antibiotics for my bladder infection have definitely kicked in but last night I peed 2 times before I fell asleep. More frequent than normal that's for sure. I still haven't had any cramping or spotting. My CP is VERY low and firm. It has taken a very distinct cone shape with a blunt end. Never had that before. I'm having tons and tons of creamy CM as well. Boobs are still very sore. Hubby and I DTD last night and my cervix was so tender. He got yelled at for touching my boobs as well! Haha. Today I'm 12dpo, AF scheduled to arrive on Saturday. just PRAYING she stays away!!!!!


----------



## Geek Girl

Gohan, you really need to see your doctor ASAP. But you know that. I'm sure you can get in since your doc knows what's up and that it's important.

As for most of the rest of you, I am sort of in the same boat! Ok, so last night, as I went to the bathroom just before bed, I noticed some brown streaks in my underwear. I was confused since I've never experienced that before. Then a light bulb went off. Could this be that spotting everyone talks about when they mention IB? 

So I looked up brown spotting and 11 DPO, and the vast majority of the internet agrees that it can totally be IB even at 11 DPO! :happydance: I've never spotted or streaked before AF, only after and it's always red or pink spots, not brown streaks. 

I looked up when I should take an HPT once I've noticed this spotting, and it's generally considered a good idea to wait a week. A whole freaking week! So basically, I'm going to wait it out. AF might be early, or right on time (in 2 days) or late. But AF is never late, so if she is, I'll have another really hopeful sign! :dust: to me and all of us!


----------



## wannabemamaz

Geek Girl said:


> Gohan, you really need to see your doctor ASAP. But you know that. I'm sure you can get in since your doc knows what's up and that it's important.
> 
> As for most of the rest of you, I am sort of in the same boat! Ok, so last night, as I went to the bathroom just before bed, I noticed some brown streaks in my underwear. I was confused since I've never experienced that before. Then a light bulb went off. Could this be that spotting everyone talks about when they mention IB?
> 
> So I looked up brown spotting and 11 DPO, and the vast majority of the internet agrees that it can totally be IB even at 11 DPO! :happydance: I've never spotted or streaked before AF, only after and it's always red or pink spots, not brown streaks.
> 
> I looked up when I should take an HPT once I've noticed this spotting, and it's generally considered a good idea to wait a week. A whole freaking week! So basically, I'm going to wait it out. AF might be early, or right on time (in 2 days) or late. But AF is never late, so if she is, I'll have another really hopeful sign! :dust: to me and all of us!

Good luck!! I really hope that IS IB!! :dust: It sure sounds promising!!!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies :hi:

*gohan* I'm so glad you contacted your doc I truly hope he contacts you soon or u should call or just go in. Sounds awful what you're going through and I hope it goes away asap! Your symptoms sound really promising! !! Please let us know

*lilsoy* yes my temps definitely dipped. Not by much but it did go down and stayed down a few days then shot up the day I got my bfp. I actually had a read of my old posts on here when I was in the tww with my son. I didn't have much or any symptoms then neither so still hopeful. 

*mrs vet* I hope you still don't have any af and that it's ib!! How are you feeling? 

*wannabemamaz* funny you said that about the banana and peanut butter lol...last night I made some tuna mix I make with mayo etc for dhs lunch for work and I don't know why but I grabbed a digestive biscuit and put some tuna mix on it! It was soooo good and dh thought I was crazy lol. So good about your meds working for your uti.!!

*geekgirl* oooh that's sounds like IB to me!!!! And you can test a day to three days after I believe so maybe wait a couple of days. 

:dust: to all of us lots of it!!!


----------



## Gohan3117

Hi ladies.

I have an appointment scheduled with my Doctor today at 12 noon. So hopefully we'll get everything sorted. Please continue to pray with me.

I took a Dollar Store Test and it was :bfn: I'm 10dpo and AF should be here in 2 days, if my normal cycle still continues. I don't know what to think...feeling kind of numb right now... :nope:


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh gohan don't lose hope... I think this has been a very tough tww on you. ..but keep praying and keep your chin up. Still two days to go... so good that you are seeing your doctor. Keep us posted please. What is the time by you now? I think we have a major time Difference.


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Wanna - I'm in Germany, here it's 8pm now already :) 

You're not out yet, maybe we will all still get our BFPs! 

Wishin - No more bleeding still! Feeling awful due to my sore throat and sniffy nose turning into a full blown cold within a few hours! I will go to bed early I think! And I'm still hungry the latest 2 hours after I ate! 

Gohan - it's still early!! Don't lose hope yet!! It's not over until AF shows!


----------



## Gohan3117

wishingforbub said:


> Oh gohan don't lose hope... I think this has been a very tough tww on you. ..but keep praying and keep your chin up. Still two days to go... so good that you are seeing your doctor. Keep us posted please. What is the time by you now? I think we have a major time Difference.

Right now it's 11:12am right now. So I have to leave soon. But thank you for the encouragement. It means a lot to me. I'll let you ladies know what's going on ASAP. :hugs:


----------



## lilsoybean

Gohan - Still hoping you feel better soon. Sounds awful.

Weeni - Sorry to hear about your little girl. I'm assuming that is her in the picture? If so, she is absolutely adorable! I'm jealous :)

Mrs. Vet - I'm hoping your AF stays away. I'm sorry if I seemed negative earlier today. I'm totally in your corner and in a similar situation. I hope BFP's our in the future.

Wannabe - Good advice about our bodies. They are all different and sometimes I get too focused on the wrong things. Relaxing and allowing our bodies to do their job is a good reminder. Many people have told me that they try forever and when they weren't thinking about it, they got pregnant. I can't imagine not thinking about trying to get pregnant. That's funny about the cravings. I had some weird things for dinner too. 

Geekgirl - Another whole week! That would be so hard to do for me. Good for you for waiting it out! Way to be strong and positive!

Nothing new here. Still spotting but only very slightly. Still no cramps. I have slightly sore boobs. I know a lot of us are testing tomorrow morning. I can't wait to read about all the BFP's. As for a little Thanksgiving...I am thankful for all of you and the sanity you have brought me today :) Thanks ladies!


----------



## wishingforbub

That's great mrs Vet!!!! Hopefully she stays away. 

Gohan we have 12 hrs difference! A whole half day! I hope your doc appointment went well and you'll be on the mend soon.

I've started getting af like cramping :( hopefully she doesn't rear her ugly head. But what must be will be. 

As for Thanksgiving. .. I don't celebrate it but I decided to make a roast tomorrow for dinner and think of you all and remember all the things I'm thankful for and you ladies are definitely part of that. I would go nuts if I didn't have you all to symptom spot with and whine with and hope with.

Big hugs to you all. X


----------



## Mrs. Vet

lilsoybean - I didn't take it that way at all! You are realistic, it could go either way for me! 

wishin - nooooo we want no witches!! Crossing my fingers that she'll stay away!! 

I can't sleep, have been laying awake for hours now feeling more miserable.. and all my cold meds seem not safe during pregnancy so I want to test in the morning before even considering them..


----------



## lilsoybean

Mrs. Vet said:


> lilsoybean - I didn't take it that way at all! You are realistic, it could go either way for me!
> 
> wishin - nooooo we want no witches!! Crossing my fingers that she'll stay away!!
> 
> I can't sleep, have been laying awake for hours now feeling more miserable.. and all my cold meds seem not safe during pregnancy so I want to test in the morning before even considering them..

Good, I'm glad I didn't offend. When I reread it, I thought it might have sounded a little harsh. I do try to "keep it real" ha! 

I'm sorry you feel so bad. I hope you are able to get some rest. What part of Germany are you in? I was in Munich/Bavaria summer 2012. It was beautiful. We really liked it there.


----------



## Gohan3117

I'm back home from the Doctor, but only for a short bit. As of right now, the rash on my body has multiplied even further. My Doctor said that I am highly allergic to the class of antibiotics called cephalosporins. So, basically, I can't take Keflex, Penicillin or any other antibiotic in that class. Earlier it began causing me to get a fever and very dizzy. So, now I'm on a new antibiotic, completely unrelated to those mentioned above, or the other antibiotics I am allergic to (doxycycline, minocycline). So, let's pray that this one does it's job!

If y'all wanna see the damage done by the Keflex, look at this picture:

That's my right arm. When it's touched it feels like my whole arm is on fire. :nope:
 



Attached Files:







allergicreactionkeflex.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## wannabemamaz

Oh my word, Gohan.. That looks so painful. I'm glad your dr has switched your meds now. I really pray that helps!! Hugs!


----------



## lilsoybean

Youch!! Looks painful! Poor thing!


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh ouchy gohan that looks so painful. Good you saw the doc and can get the proper meds. How are you feeling? 

11dpo for me. I had a slight temp drop. But I woke up way earlier so not sure if that's why. Had to write an exam today. I started getting af cramps last night too. Still have them. Af not due til sunday so I'm still hopeful. Bbs still sore. Didn't test today as I was up and out the house so quickly. Will maybe test tomorrow. A bit apprehensive about seeing a bfn. 

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you who celebrate. We have lots to be thankful for. And our bfps will be added to the list one day x


----------



## Mrs. Vet

lilsoybean said:


> Mrs. Vet said:
> 
> 
> lilsoybean - I didn't take it that way at all! You are realistic, it could go either way for me!
> 
> wishin - nooooo we want no witches!! Crossing my fingers that she'll stay away!!
> 
> I can't sleep, have been laying awake for hours now feeling more miserable.. and all my cold meds seem not safe during pregnancy so I want to test in the morning before even considering them..
> 
> Good, I'm glad I didn't offend. When I reread it, I thought it might have sounded a little harsh. I do try to "keep it real" ha!
> 
> I'm sorry you feel so bad. I hope you are able to get some rest. What part of Germany are you in? I was in Munich/Bavaria summer 2012. It was beautiful. We really liked it there.Click to expand...

I'm all the way up north in Hamburg! It's beautiful too but very different from Bavaria! I love Bavaria though, we've spent many vaccations there, I just love the mountains! 

Well AF returned full blown late last night and has not gone away since, I guess I'm out :( On top of it it's about the most painful period I had ever since I stopped the pill! 
Temp is up again but I'm sick as a dog so that is most likely causing it.. my head is expolding and everything hurts.. 
On to next cycle! 


Gohan that looks really painful!! I hope the new meds finally give you some relief!


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh shame mrs vet I'm so sorry af came back. But next cycle will be here soon enough. I hope your cold eases up too. Stay warm and healthy. :flower:


----------



## lilsoybean

Mrs. Vet said:


> lilsoybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Vet said:
> 
> 
> lilsoybean - I didn't take it that way at all! You are realistic, it could go either way for me!
> 
> wishin - nooooo we want no witches!! Crossing my fingers that she'll stay away!!
> 
> I can't sleep, have been laying awake for hours now feeling more miserable.. and all my cold meds seem not safe during pregnancy so I want to test in the morning before even considering them..
> 
> Good, I'm glad I didn't offend. When I reread it, I thought it might have sounded a little harsh. I do try to "keep it real" ha!
> 
> I'm sorry you feel so bad. I hope you are able to get some rest. What part of Germany are you in? I was in Munich/Bavaria summer 2012. It was beautiful. We really liked it there.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm all the way up north in Hamburg! It's beautiful too but very different from Bavaria! I love Bavaria though, we've spent many vaccations there, I just love the mountains!
> 
> Well AF returned full blown late last night and has not gone away since, I guess I'm out :( On top of it it's about the most painful period I had ever since I stopped the pill!
> Temp is up again but I'm sick as a dog so that is most likely causing it.. my head is expolding and everything hurts..
> On to next cycle!
> 
> 
> Gohan that looks really painful!! I hope the new meds finally give you some relief!Click to expand...

Well, we did not want to leave Germany so I'm sure we'll be back sometime. I've heard Berlin and Hamburg are wonderful. 

So I tested this morning with an IC and got a BFN. I'm not surprised. I just hope that AF doesn't show today because now I get crazy bad CD 1 pain. Doc even gave me pain meds after I had to miss work twice over it. It's so bad I usually vomit and feel like passing out.

Mrs. Vet- you mentioned bad period pain too.... Wondering if you feel at all the same way.

I hope you feel better soon. I hate colds ...and AF!!

Wannabe- let us know how your test comes out. 

Good luck!


----------



## wannabemamaz

Good Morning ladies!

Sorry to hear about AF mrs vet. remember this is now a new cycle.. this could be the one for you! i hope you take it easy these next few days.. and if you like to have a drink here and there.. enjoy a glass of wine on me!! *hugs*

lilsoy - hang in there. you never know what may happen! FX for you!!

today is 13dpo for me. i miraculously slept through the night last night. that NEVER happens without getting up to pee. as soon as i woke up and realized that i had held my pee all night i got so excited at the thought of taking a test. but i got so discouraged that it would be bfn so i decided not to. boo! i only have one test left (even though its a dollar store and there is one 30 seconds from my house so i could easily get more!!) i really plan on waiting until i miss my period to take it. seeing bfn is way too heartbreaking every time. trying to keep positive.

as for symptoms, i'm still having lots. boobs are still very sore. they haven't eased up at all over the last 10 days. still having a lot of lower back pain and pinching near my hips. every time i cough today it hurts just right of my belly button. i'm very bloated as well. last night i felt very nauseous before bed which was not fun.

i feel like a bit of an idiot today. i feel like this month is gonna be out for me again.. and then i'm going to feel so stupid for analyzing every little pain as a symptom. i told myself i wasn't going to symptom spot this month as last month was way too painful. i know this is only my second month trying and i'm not even out this month yet. but it's still frustrating. 

tonight is thanksgiving at my parents house so i'm looking forward to that. i am canadian but my mom is american so we always celebrate thanksgiving twice. i can't wait to stuff my face with food tonight!!

gohan - how are you today?? thinking of all my ladies today and feeling thankful for you for keeping me sane and encouraged. love to you all!!


----------



## Geek Girl

Well, the streaking turned into an actual flow, but now I'm a little confused. I guess I just don't want to give up. Basically, it's a medium flow, but it's brown. I've seen some red streaks but it's mostly just brown. It started 3 days early. This is AF, isn't it? I've read so many different stories of different experiences with IB that it's really hard for me to let go and just say this cycle is over. I've never really had a brown flow, and most people seem to say that it means it's old blood. But how can that be when I had a normal cycle last time? Anyway , any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## wannabemamaz

Geek Girl said:


> Well, the streaking turned into an actual flow, but now I'm a little confused. I guess I just don't want to give up. Basically, it's a medium flow, but it's brown. I've seen some red streaks but it's mostly just brown. It started 3 days early. This is AF, isn't it? I've read so many different stories of different experiences with IB that it's really hard for me to let go and just say this cycle is over. I've never really had a brown flow, and most people seem to say that it means it's old blood. But how can that be when I had a normal cycle last time? Anyway , any thoughts would be appreciated.

It's hard to say for sure. Stay calm and just wait it out. Unfortunately for me I usually start with a brown flow. But you're right it is technically old blood. For 3 days early it could definitely be some kind of IB. It COULD be AF but 3 days early sounds odd. Don't count yourself out yet.. Keep us posted and stay relaxed as best as you can. Your body knows what it is doing! :hugs:


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies

Hope you're enjoying your Thanksgiving. 

Wannab I hope your af stays away. Your symptoms sound so promising! Fxd. 

Geek girl my af normally starts a bit brown too. I think anything not normal for you is a sign. Hang in there. 
Lilsoy..how is your pain now? I have had af cramps all day since last night...aaaargh!! 

Gohan are you doing ok? 
Thinking of you all.

Was hoping that even if af shows up we could all still keep in touch on here until we all get our bfp!I tthink this is a positive thread/group.


----------



## wannabemamaz

wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Hope you're enjoying your Thanksgiving.
> 
> Wannab I hope your af stays away. Your symptoms sound so promising! Fxd.
> 
> Geek girl my af normally starts a bit brown too. I think anything not normal for you is a sign. Hang in there.
> Lilsoy..how is your pain now? I have had af cramps all day since last night...aaaargh!!
> 
> Gohan are you doing ok?
> Thinking of you all.
> 
> 
> 
> Was hoping that even if af shows up we could all still keep in touch on here until we all get our bfp!I tthink this is a positive thread/group.


Thanks girl.. They sure do sound promising but our bodies can be crazy sometimes!! 

I would absolutely LOVE to stay in contact with you all. BFP's or not I think we should stick with this thread together until we all get our BFP. It is true that it is such a positive group and it has really meant a lot to me!!


----------



## wannabemamaz

i feel like i'm going crazy today. my boobs have not stopped tingling, shooting pains, itchy nipples, etc. and my abdomen has such a dull achey feeling that won't go away. and my lower back pain is really bothering me. i'm 13dpo so i keep thinking maybe i should take another test today.. but i really don't want to see a bfn again. it's so depressing. also who knows if a dollar store test would even work today. and i really don't want to spend money wasting a frer. AF is supposed to come anytime between tomorrow-sunday. not exactly sure still. my thought process is, 'maybe if i take a test it WILL be positive today and then i could get excited!!' but then i think about the heartbreaking of a bfn. what would you ladies do if you were me?


----------



## weenireeni

eeek I am such an addict that I would have to take the test! with my daughter I got a positive at 11dpo using cheapie test, then bought a digital frer that same day. good luck whatever you decide! x


----------



## lilsoybean

wannabemamaz said:


> i feel like i'm going crazy today. my boobs have not stopped tingling, shooting pains, itchy nipples, etc. and my abdomen has such a dull achey feeling that won't go away. and my lower back pain is really bothering me. i'm 13dpo so i keep thinking maybe i should take another test today.. but i really don't want to see a bfn again. it's so depressing. also who knows if a dollar store test would even work today. and i really don't want to spend money wasting a frer. AF is supposed to come anytime between tomorrow-sunday. not exactly sure still. my thought process is, 'maybe if i take a test it WILL be positive today and then i could get excited!!' but then i think about the heartbreaking of a bfn. what would you ladies do if you were me?


I would probably cave and take it in the morning. I would use FMU.

Wishing- looks like "the pain" isn't coming today .. Maybe it will come tomorrow. Still only brown spotting. 

I would like to stick with this thread to ... I accidentally stumbled on another thread and I was like , " oh no, these aren't my ladies!!" Ha! Let's stick together.


----------



## wannabemamaz

Did the test and it was bfn again. Ugghhh. Only a 2 hour hold though. So sad.. Feeling so bad.


----------



## Gohan3117

Hi Ladies!

A Happy Thanksgiving to all of you who celebrate(d) it! :flower:

Today, I am 11dpo. About to cross over into 12dpo in a few hours. Tested this morning with a FRER, and got a :bfn: I don't know what to think anymore. I'm starting to think that a lot of the symptoms I had were actually due to the Staph Infection, and not pregnancy. AF should be here tomorrow sometime, that is, if I am not pregnant.

So my dream of calling my family to tell them I'm pregnant on Thanksgiving was a bust. But I'm not out until AF shows! :af: 

I'm preparing myself both physically and mentally to head off to Target to go black Friday shopping at midnight. Not looking forward to the mass amounts of people in the store. Not one bit. Hello lorazepam before leaving! :haha:

For Thanksgiving I went to DH's older brother's house with DH and my IL's. I was feeling great! I fell asleep at a decent time, didn't wake up at all during the night, and woke up feeling rested. So, after I ate Thanksgiving dinner(well, in the middle of eating it) I had to use the restroom, and I had the runs really badly(she made cheese potatoes of some sort, I am Lactose-Intolerant BIG TIME!) and I clogged the toilet. Michael's plunger is the sorriest excuse for a plunger I have ever seen in my life. I asked DH to help, he couldn't work the dang thing. So my FIL came and tried...no luck. So, Michael(DH's brother) came in and did it. Boy was I embarrassed. Not only did they have to unclog the toilet...but it took 4 people to do it! :oops: I was so uncomfortable the rest of the afternoon. I made myself literally sick out of embarrassment and I had to go home early. I came home, put on some sweats and crawled into bed for a couple hours. It wouldn't have been so bad, if it hadn't happened at Michael's house. I don't know why...but I always try my best to be likable and sweet around Michael. I guess I just like his attention. He's super sweet and kind. And to think that he had to do that nasty work because of me...kills me inside. :sad1:

But anyways, now I'm up, and I feel somewhat better. My lower back hurts really bad, and I don't know why. I feel like I'm starving(since I ate no more than half of my dinner, since I got sick and after that I was embarrassed to even drink anything!) and my rash that seemed to get better overnight, seems to be returning and becoming much more of a nuisance. 

But related to the topic of this thread and website. Still no signs of AF. My acne has gone out of control even for pre-AF acne. It's unusual for me to have this kind of acne. I've had to take 2 benadryl pills so far today, and I am in desperate need of another...I'm only 21...why am I so sick!? :cry:

Anyway...how are you ladies doing? :hugs:


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies

12dpo. Bfn this morning. I'm just hoping my test is not sensitive enough. It's a test I've only heard of here and no idea on its accuracy. Fxd. Temp went back up. Bbs hurt a bit not as much as yesterday which worries me. So we'll just have to see.

How are you all? 

Gohan..oh that's dreadful but at least it was family and not a strangers house but I can imagine how you feel. Hope you're feeling better though.

Wannab..when did u test?


----------



## lilsoybean

wannabemamaz said:


> Did the test and it was bfn again. Ugghhh. Only a 2 hour hold though. So sad.. Feeling so bad.

I'm sorry you are feeling down. I am too . I tested again today because AF still hasn't come, and it a BFN. I plan on trying to distract myself with a funny movie and focus on de-stressing for next month. We will get our BFP's someday.


----------



## lilsoybean

Oh, and can you tell me, what is a "2 hour hold"?


----------



## lilsoybean

wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> 12dpo. Bfn this morning. I'm just hoping my test is not sensitive enough. It's a test I've only heard of here and no idea on its accuracy. Fxd. Temp went back up. Bbs hurt a bit not as much as yesterday which worries me. So we'll just have to see.
> 
> How are you all?
> 
> Gohan..oh that's dreadful but at least it was family and not a strangers house but I can imagine how you feel. Hope you're feeling better though.
> 
> Wannab..when did u test?


Sorry about your BFN too. Like I keep trying to tell myself, we aren't out until AF shows. I wish she would just get here already so I could start the next cycle! I know she's coming.


----------



## wishingforbub

Aw lilsoybean I know what you're saying. Hopefully a miracle happens. But yes I don't want to stress about it. 
2 hour hold I think is if you hold your wee for 2hrs before testing. 

I've been mega moody today. Dh commented on it and asked if I have af :( I'm still hopeful she doesn't come. More af cramps this evening and bbs are not that sore.


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hey my lovely ladies.

14dpo for me today. As I wrote last night, I took a dollar store test yesterday after work and it was BFN. Sorry for the confusion - 2 hour hold meant I had only held my pee for 2 hours before taking the test. I know that dollar store tests aren't very sensitive but I see so many other ladies posting faint positives on dollar store tests super early.. I guess I must just be out for this month.

Last night I was also SO moody. I went up to bed and slammed the door - for no reason.. hubby came in a bit later and went into our bathroom and clipped his nails. Every single time the clippers 'clicked' I FUMED. I was so mad. I was just vibrating. How ridiculous is that?? He wasn't even doing anything!!!! Ugh!! Luckily I didn't say anything to him so we didn't get into a stupid fight over nothing.

I slept through the night last night for the second night in a row. I must me exhausted. Boobs still super sore and heavy. Lots of pinching still happening around my belly button. I'll check my CP in a few and update you all. Hubby and I are decorating for Christmas this weekend so I will have something to keep my mind busy. This is such a joyful time of year and I don't want to waste it feeling down. Still no cramping or anything so we shall see..

Gohan - so sorry to hear about your upset stomach last night. Try not to worry about it.. Family will love you no matter what! I have IBS (Irritable Bowel Syndrome) so I definitely can relate with lots of embarassing stories. Hang in there, girl! Hope you are feeling MUCH better today and can have a lovely weekend.

Hope you all have a great Friday. I'm sure I will be on here many times today so let me all know how you are doing. =)


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi wannab and all :hi:

I know how you feel re being moody. Good you guys didn't get into a fight or something. And decorating for xmas is a great distraction. You will enjoy it! Def update about cp. 

My mood has improved slightly. . I always get moody before af. So I'm not so hopeful now but ok. Af was only meant to start on sunday but feels like she'll be here any minute. I checked cp before and my C was waaay up high and a tad soft. But my cm was creamy with the slightest tinge of pink (sorry tmi). I checked again just recently and nothing...I really pray it's not the start of af.fx Big time. 

My ds will be 3 next sunday so I'll be planning that this week so hopefully my af won't get me too down. Plus we're planning on moving so we're in the process of packing up so lots to do as well. 

How are you all?


----------



## lilsoybean

There are a lot of good distractions going on. I should get on top of decorating as well.

I'm just waiting for AF to get here. I've been spotting for 5 days now! I hate being in limbo...!! If it doesn't come tomorrow, I won't know what to think. I'm 13 dpo today....that has been my longest luteal stage so far. I haven't really had much cramping...boobs are a little sore. Nothing else to report. 

I hope everyone else is doing well. It seems like a pretty chill day for everyone.


----------



## wannabemamaz

Last I checked CP was low, firm and a bit open. Same as it has been for several days. It has not closed since O - which is completely different than last month. It closed up completely and then opened again. So definitely odd for this month. Lots of sticky/lotiony CM still as well. And lots of pinching/twinging still happening. I keep thinking maybe I am PG as all these symptoms sound so good.. but we shall see. Thinking about heading over to the mall after work in 15 minutes. We don't really do any justice to black Friday here in Canada.. but we do TRY! Target has a ton of deals going on.. and they have some boots I am DYING for! I might go treat myself.. I'll let you ladies know if I get anything good!!

The best part of today was going through the drive thru at Tim Hortons (it's like dunkin donuts or kinda like Panera but the Canadian Version) and the people in front of us paid for us. It was so uplifting.. like God was saying, 'Don't give up hope! I will cheer you up!!!' Today at work has been insane. So so so busy. I'm so ready for the weekend.

It sure is quiet on here today.. Gohan I hope you are resting lots today!


----------



## Gohan3117

wannabemamaz said:


> Last I checked CP was low, firm and a bit open. Same as it has been for several days. It has not closed since O - which is completely different than last month. It closed up completely and then opened again. So definitely odd for this month. Lots of sticky/lotiony CM still as well. And lots of pinching/twinging still happening. I keep thinking maybe I am PG as all these symptoms sound so good.. but we shall see. Thinking about heading over to the mall after work in 15 minutes. We don't really do any justice to black Friday here in Canada.. but we do TRY! Target has a ton of deals going on.. and they have some boots I am DYING for! I might go treat myself.. I'll let you ladies know if I get anything good!!
> 
> The best part of today was going through the drive thru at Tim Hortons (it's like dunkin donuts or kinda like Panera but the Canadian Version) and the people in front of us paid for us. It was so uplifting.. like God was saying, 'Don't give up hope! I will cheer you up!!!' Today at work has been insane. So so so busy. I'm so ready for the weekend.
> 
> It sure is quiet on here today.. Gohan I hope you are resting lots today!

I have definitely been resting. After I left Michael's house, I slept for a couple hours and I got back up. At 11pm we left for Factoria to go Black Friday Shopping, and I ended up blowing $160. But, I got presents for DH, a gift for my MIL, a gift for my FIL, my two BIL's SO's, and I got DH and I a new micro-fleece blanket for our bed which makes it even harder for me to leave my bed in the morning!  DH ended up working until 4AM at Target, and we stayed around until then. We got home, ate a little something and then went straight to bed. DH had to be back at work at 12 noon, and he gets off in about 5 hours or so. I miss him like crazy! :( But I just woke up, and it's 3pm here in Washington. Gonna wrap some presents and maybe make something delicious on the new stove!

But as for symptoms. All mine have pretty much disappeared. But I don't feel like AF is on her way, either. She should be here today, but I have NO signs of her coming. I'm not even testing today. I'm running out of tests! (3 FRER's and 3 Assured HPT's left)

Anyway. How are you ladies?


----------



## Geek Girl

Well, I'm out. :( After the brown streaking, it turned into a lighter flow. The next day, it was definitely medium to heavy. It has run the gamut of brown to bright red. Also, my temps dropped. I feel pretty confident in saying that this is AF. I was cramping and my bbs miraculously stopped hurting, which is usually what happens when AF starts. I'm on day 3 of it, and it seems really super light. So, in all, it's probably done with, and lasted about 3 days, which is a little short (I usually go about 4 or 5 days) but there you have it, I guess.

I'm feeling ok about it because being stuck in limbo is pretty hellish, so an answer is nice. But just thinking about trying again, for the 11th time this coming cycle...I just feel like it's all so pointless. :(

I hope you all had a good Thanksgiving or, if you're not American, day where you go about things completely normal! Lol. Keeping my fingers crossed for y'all!


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies just woke up to a low temp and brown spotting. I'm out :( my instincts were right...so let's roll on next cycle!!

Geek girl sorry about your af but if it's done sooner you can start your cycle!!

Hope you all had a great day. Hopefully I don't get horrible cramps today. On the plis side I'll get my nails done to up my mood.


----------



## Gohan3117

Awww ladies! I'm so sorry that AF got you both! :hugs: I have my fx'd for next cycle! Let's keep this thread going, though! :happydance:

Today has been no less eventful than the rest of this TWW. Another day in the ER for me. I spent a ridiculous amount of time shopping and walking. Well, I went to bed, and woke up just fine. Walked around and went to start wrapping Christmas presents, and when I stood up, I heard and felt my big toe go "CRACK!" and pain went all through my foot and big toe. I hobbled to my MIL and told her, she looked at my foot...my toe was 3 times its normal size! She said, "it's either broken or dislocated, we need to go to the ER now." She looked nervous. So my MIL and FIL got dressed, I put clothes on over my PJ's and put a pair of slippers on and barely got down to the car. We went to a different ER(much better care, for sure!) and I found out it's sprained all the way through. So now I'm on Vicodin. Whee. Still getting BFN's on tests, so I'm just waiting for AF to arrive. So lots of rest for me, again! :sleep:


----------



## wishingforbub

Aw gohan you have had such a rough time. I hope things get better for you soon. :hug: 

My af cramps have kicked in big time. For the first time ff was right in determining my O date. My lp is always 14 days. So that means dh and I missed o day by one day as he was travelling and we only bd very late that night so we definitely missed it. Boo. But nothing we could do. My cycles normally alternate each month so this new cycle I'm due to O sooner so fx we catch it this cycle. Unless dh has to travel again. Ggrrr. 

Hope you all have a great weekend. :)


----------



## lilsoybean

Hi ladies, sorry to hear about all the BFN's, looks like we are on to the next cycle together. Is there anyone else still in?....wannabe??

Still waiting on full blown AF... My temp dropped today, boobs don't hurt as bad, and I'm starting to feel cramps. 

Gohan- Sorry to hear about your continuing health issues.

I hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hey ladies. 15dpo today. AF should come today - but there are still no signs of her. Normally I would have had spotting already but I have not had a single drop of blood or dark CM. I have a sick feeling in my gut today and tons of lower back pain. I woke up in the night to pinching boobs and legs. I normally wake up with AF but not even any cramping yet. I don't think I will take any tests until a few more days from now. I know my cycle can just be a bit slow because of getting off BC. Can your LP be longer than 14 days? That whole thing confuses me. I will keep you ladies posted but I don't have my hopes up.. (Even though all my symptoms are good)

Gohan - I am so sorry again for what you are going through!! 

Hubby and I are going to see the new hunger games this afternoon.. Then decorating for Christmas and watching Christmas movies! That should distract me for the day!!

I'll keep you all posted as soon as anything changes! Have a lovely day!!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi wannab
I hope this is your bfp!!! We have you and gohan still in this month right? Fxd crossed for you big time! For the rest of us...bring on next month! Xx


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Hey Ladies,

stayed mostly away from my devices for the last 2 days because I was sick and the headache was pretty bad! Feeling better but still not well.. 

Just tried to catch up a bit, so sorry for those who got the :witch: :( 

Gohan poor girl you just can't seem to catch a break! 

wannabemamaz I hope AF stays away for you!!


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey Ladies. :witch: got me this afternoon, so I'm out. :cry: I guess I can feel a bit better about taking the Vicodin. But anyway, I hope you ladies are hanging in there. I feel like we should keep this thread going, even though most of us got AF! But to those who still haven't gotten her, I have my fx'd for you ladies! :dust:


----------



## wannabemamaz

Still no news for me. I bought 2 clear blue digitalis with weeks indicators. I'm tired of looking at lines and just want a clear yes or no. I think I'll take one when I wake up tomorrow. I will wipe first to see if I am having any spotting of any kind.. Lots of the same symptoms today..


----------



## wannabemamaz

Sorry about AF Gohan.. Hope you are feeling ok today!


----------



## lilsoybean

wannabemamaz said:


> Still no news for me. I bought 2 clear blue digitalis with weeks indicators. I'm tired of looking at lines and just want a clear yes or no. I think I'll take one when I wake up tomorrow. I will wipe first to see if I am having any spotting of any kind.. Lots of the same symptoms today..

Good luck testing tomorrow!! It seems like you have a good chance for a BFP. Let us know how it goes. 

I can't believe I haven't gotten AF yet. I usually have a 12/13 day LP. I'm 14/15 dpo today....spotting for 6 days now. My temp dropped quite a bit today so I'm still pretty convinced I'm out but why is AF taking so long to get here?!?


----------



## wannabemamaz

Just did a digital and it said not pregnant. Feeling pretty sure I'm not pregnant and just wishing AF would show up. =(


----------



## Gohan3117

AF is killing me...ughhh horrible cramps... :cry:


----------



## lilsoybean

I'm sorry that the witch has gotten so many of us! Positive thoughts for the next cycle. Maybe we will have some Xmas/New Years BFP's! That would be nice. 

My husband and I have had a rough 2013 so I am more than ready to see what 2014 brings.

Also, those of you who pray, could you send a couple our way for my husbands grandmother in the hospital? She isn't meant to survive the weekend. 

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## wishingforbub

Aaw *lilsoy* I'll keep her in my prayers xx has your spotting developed in af? Could it be IB? Have you tested just in case?

*gohan* I'm so sorry af got you. But good that you can focus on getting your body ready for next cycle. Hope your cramps ease up.

*wannab* aaaw... you haven't got af yet so still a big chance for you! Maybe use your other one with fmu tomorrow. 

*mrs vet* hope you're feeling all better now. 

*geek girl*how are you doing hun??

I have had no cramps today thank goodness. Looking forward to next cycle and hopefully a xmas bfp!!!! That will be exciting! My ds and I put up our little xmas tree today. He was so excited and he had his first choc from his advent calendar.  

Hope you all had a nice weekend. Xx


----------



## lilsoybean

wishingforbub said:


> Aaw *lilsoy* I'll keep her in my prayers xx has your spotting developed in af? Could it be IB? Have you tested just in case?
> 
> *gohan* I'm so sorry af got you. But good that you can focus on getting your body ready for next cycle. Hope your cramps ease up.
> 
> *wannab* aaaw... you haven't got af yet so still a big chance for you! Maybe use your other one with fmu tomorrow.
> 
> *mrs vet* hope you're feeling all better now.
> 
> *geek girl*how are you doing hun??
> 
> 
> 
> I have had no cramps today thank goodness. Looking forward to next cycle and hopefully a xmas bfp!!!! That will be exciting! My ds and I put up our little xmas tree today. He was so excited and he had his first choc from his advent calendar.
> 
> Hope you all had a nice weekend. Xx

Thanks for the prayers. She actually passed away today. She wanted us to have kids so bad...wish she could have been around for it.

I tested on Thurs and Friday... BFN. My temp dropped to right at/just below cover line today...more spotting but still not red flow. So weird for me!

Glad to hear you are well. Sounds like you had a fun day with your son. I love advent calendars.


----------



## wannabemamaz

I'm so sorry lilsoy.. Praying for your family.. <3

Still no sign of the witch...


----------



## wishingforbub

Sorry to hear lilsoy :hug: I'm sure she will watch over you from above and will be so happy when you do have kids xx


----------



## Gohan3117

Ughh. My rash is back. And now it's on my chest, legs and arms. It's sooo itchy! :((((


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies

3rd day of my cycle. Feeling good  I'm going to temp this month but that's it I think. I don't want to test either unless I get a super duper sign that I'm pregnant. 

Gohan are you ok? Why has your rash come back? :( hope you're ok.

I'm off to the gym today and going to stay positive. 

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## wannabemamaz

Morning Ladies,

Still waiting for AF. I took another digital this morning since I still haven't had any spotting or anything and it was BFN. So confused at this point.. 

Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## wannabemamaz

AF finally showed her UGLY face. Just a witch. I hate her!! I have had zero cramping of any kind. Just went to the bathroom and wiped and there was nothing. Then all of a sudden it started HEAVY out of no where. I've never had that happen. So discouraging. What the heck was with all of my symptoms this month!? Makes me so mad. 

Onto the next cycle! Sad we didn't see any BFP's. =(


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi wannab how frustrating! How long is your cycle usually. I do remember when I stopped the pill earlier this year my cycles all of a sudden went wack. Before when I stopped to ttc ds they had gone back to regular 28day cycles but then since this time I've had my longest cycle at 31 days and shortest at 25. So every month I alternate now..one month is long one is shorter...it's crazy but I'm aware now. Maybe your body is just adjusting to going off the pill or your cycles have somehow changed. Or of course you are indeed preggers and the silly cbd couldn't pick it up! !! :)


----------



## wannabemamaz

wishingforbub said:


> Hi wannab how frustrating! How long is your cycle usually. I do remember when I stopped the pill earlier this year my cycles all of a sudden went wack. Before when I stopped to ttc ds they had gone back to regular 28day cycles but then since this time I've had my longest cycle at 31 days and shortest at 25. So every month I alternate now..one month is long one is shorter...it's crazy but I'm aware now. Maybe your body is just adjusting to going off the pill or your cycles have somehow changed. Or of course you are indeed preggers and the silly cbd couldn't pick it up! !! :)

Thanks love. As you can see from my post right above yours, AF reared her ugly face. UGH.

Maybe it wasn't actually late and just a confusing cycle like you say. How the heck am I supposed to know if I am actually late?? Makes me crazy!

Here is my rant of the day: (I was looking at the gallery of preg tests on countowntopregnancy - bad idea I know.) 
1. I hate it when people post photos of OBVIOUSLY positive tests saying, what do you think? Is it positive?? If you have 2 blatant lines it is obviously positive. UGH. (Wow I think I'm really PMSing now!! Yikes!)
2. When people post photos that are so blurry or so dark that you would not be able to possibly even see a second line if it WAS there. Makes. me. crazy.

I am really not an angry person.. I am apparently just very irritable right now!!!


----------



## lilsoybean

wannabemamaz said:


> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> Hi wannab how frustrating! How long is your cycle usually. I do remember when I stopped the pill earlier this year my cycles all of a sudden went wack. Before when I stopped to ttc ds they had gone back to regular 28day cycles but then since this time I've had my longest cycle at 31 days and shortest at 25. So every month I alternate now..one month is long one is shorter...it's crazy but I'm aware now. Maybe your body is just adjusting to going off the pill or your cycles have somehow changed. Or of course you are indeed preggers and the silly cbd couldn't pick it up! !! :)
> 
> Thanks love. As you can see from my post right above yours, AF reared her ugly face. UGH.
> 
> Maybe it wasn't actually late and just a confusing cycle like you say. How the heck am I supposed to know if I am actually late?? Makes me crazy!
> 
> Here is my rant of the day: (I was looking at the gallery of preg tests on countowntopregnancy - bad idea I know.)
> 1. I hate it when people post photos of OBVIOUSLY positive tests saying, what do you think? Is it positive?? If you have 2 blatant lines it is obviously positive. UGH. (Wow I think I'm really PMSing now!! Yikes!)
> 2. When people post photos that are so blurry or so dark that you would not be able to possibly even see a second line if it WAS there. Makes. me. crazy.
> 
> I am really not an angry person.. I am apparently just very irritable right now!!!Click to expand...

I love the rant and quite agree! It's annoying! Don't feel bad about ranting...I don't think you're an angry person. This is what we are all here for...to be supportive and offer support for all our ups and downs. If we stick together like we have been, you will probably hear me go off a few times. haha!

As for the cycle thing, mine has been kind of alternating too. It's been 32 days, then 28, then 33...so we'll see what happens this month. I wish I could quit temping but I have a Ob/gyn appt. on Jan. 8th and want to give her as much information as possible. Otherwise, I would totally take a break from everything this month and just see what happens. Things are stressful enough with Xmas!

Hope everyone is well.

Gohan - You doing ok?


----------



## lilsoybean

I don't remember if I said, but AF finally started last night too! Booo! But I'm just glad to be out of limbo and on to December. I also kind of like that my CD day also matches up with the day of the month...so I'm looking at a possible New Years Eve BFP!! FX'd for everyone this month!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Oh no, so the witch got all of us? Let's hope this cycle is our lucky one!!


----------



## wannabemamaz

Mrs. Vet said:


> Oh no, so the witch got all of us? Let's hope this cycle is our lucky one!!

yeah. .sad hey!?


----------



## lilsoybean

Mrs. Vet said:


> Oh no, so the witch got all of us? Let's hope this cycle is our lucky one!!

I think there was one BFP early on but haven't heard from her since. She got her BFP and ran!


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies
Yes Loved got her bfp. Hope she's going ok.

Wannab soooooo sorry af got you! We posted almost at the same time. Grrrr. I feel your frustration. And I totally know what you mean when you say about the obvious bfps lol. I'm like "anyone can see that! " then they invert the pic and grey scale it..the works haha

Cd 4 today...planning ds party and just taking it easy. It's so foggy here today I can't see the street at all!! Crazy. 

Anyway hope you're all ok and have a great day

:flower:


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies
How are you all? 
Everyone is sooo quiet. Hope you all are ok.

Nothing really to report. . Cd5 almost time to ttc :yipee: 
Have done almost everything for my son's party only last minute things to do. Dh and ds share a birthday so I need to make sure dh feels special too :)

Hope you girls come back on the thread soon x


----------



## allisonmh

Hey ladies, mind if I join? I'm at the very tail end of the TWW... Well I guess I'm passed it. 17dpo now and getting BFNs but no AF yet. I have pcos and have taken clomid the last 3 cycles, but now I'll be starting a natural cycle, if AF ever shows that is! Lol. Y'all seem to have an awesome group here, so I hope y'all don't mind if I join!! : )


----------



## Ashley1021

Well- I'm currently 1dpo. I haven't been charting or temping or using opks because it's only our second cycle- if Santa doesn't bring us our BFP i will be charting next month. My app says I should've ovulated yesterday. But who knows if I'm even ovulating! I got my implanon out on October 27th and had my first real period nov 22nd-26th. Going to keep bding in case I ovulate later in the week. Thought I could use a buddy! Will be testing around the 22nd if I can wait until then!


----------



## allisonmh

To keep on BDing is probably the best thing you can do! Gotta cover all the bases, ya know? Lol. I'm not temping either. I use OPKs and have been thinking about temping, but I don't know if I could remember to do it first thing every morning. Good luck though! Lots of baby dust to you!! : )


----------



## Ashley1021

Baby dust to you too! Let's all get our BFPS this month! :)


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hey ladies! Cd3 for me.. Miserable AF this month that's for sure! Ugh!! Hope all my friends are doing well.. Missing you all but I know we all probably have stuff going on with Christmas coming up!!

Welcome to the new ladies who have joined us.. Hoping we all get our bfps soon!!

We had a blizzard for 24 hours so yesterday I didn't have to go to work which was nice. We had so much snow it was crazy.. It is so so cold here too which is not fun.. But definitely getting in the Christmas spirit!!!


----------



## wannabemamaz

Welcome Ashley1021!! We are both newly off BC! I'm just starting my third cycle off. Which BC were you on?


----------



## Ashley1021

It's a snowy week in Minnesota! Hoping for my BFP soon.. I have my annual papsmear on the 11th- which will put me at 8dpo- can my gyno tell if I'm pregnant? Just a thought...


----------



## Ashley1021

and I was on implanon!


----------



## allisonmh

Omg, I'm in Texas and we rarely get snow... It's more of sleet when we do, so I can't even imagine a blizzard! It's like 80 degrees here today, ugh. Lol.

I'm on CD35... Any day now, AF or BFP!!! C'mon one of you! 

And Ashley, depending on when you would've implanted. Some people can get BFPs that early and some can't. It couldn't hurt to ask though!


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi to the new ladies :hi: you'll find most of us will be a bit quiet as we're still in af stage but will be in the tww soon again! 

Allison ..hopefully it's your bfp and it shows up soon ! Fx'd

*wannab* hi :) just starting cd 6 now...almost there lol. My af has been kind-ish this month hopefully it's our bfp month!!

How's everyone else??

No blizzards here...just sunshine and butterflies hehe


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Preparing for a storm with snow abd flooding here. And I have my final on friday, hope I can even get there! 

I am studying last minute, didn't get to study enough so I've been quiet.. 
I think ovulation is not due for another week or so, or even later going by my usual ovulation before last cycle. 
Not sure if we'll BD then or not, we decided to only do temping and not prevent when we do have sex, no stressing about it..


----------



## allisonmh

Mrs.Vet, sometimes that's the best way to go about it. It's so hard not to stress about it when you're trying trying. I think I'm past the point of not caring though. My husband always tells me to not think about it, but I can't not, so you got some good self control!! Lol. Good luck though! And good luck in all the weather tomorrow! I wish we had snow here. : (


----------



## lilsoybean

Hi friends (old and new),

Glad to hear everyone is doing well. I've been all caught up in family and funeral planning so I have been a little out of the loop...not too much to report anyway. I'm on cd 4 so AF is in retreat mode.

Wishing- good luck with your party! I'm sure it will be a blast. Please send me some sunshine and butterflies! It's been rainy, cold, and dreary here.

Question: I was looking at bd timing on the countdown to pregnancy website and was wondering if any of you ladies use any particular timing pattern....or do you just wing it?


----------



## allisonmh

lilsoybean said:


> Hi friends (old and new),
> 
> Glad to hear everyone is doing well. I've been all caught up in family and funeral planning so I have been a little out of the loop...not too much to report anyway. I'm on cd 4 so AF is in retreat mode.
> 
> Wishing- good luck with your party! I'm sure it will be a blast. Please send me some sunshine and butterflies! It's been rainy, cold, and dreary here.
> 
> Question: I was looking at bd timing on the countdown to pregnancy website and was wondering if any of you ladies use any particular timing pattern....or do you just wing it?

We always try to do it every other day, maybe every 2 days and then everyday for a few days when I get a positive OPK.


----------



## wishingforbub

Mrs vet good luck for your final...I hope the weather eases up too. For you and everyone who is having blizzards etc.

Lilsoy, how are you doing? :hug: I hope everything goes well with the funeral. I know this is a tough time for you. Thinking of you xx
As per your question. ..I find it hard now with a ds to "plan" bd lol. When we tried for ds.we literally did it everyday. Now from when I see fertile cm we will try to do it everyday. .. but we'll see if we can lol ;) I don't use opk or anything. They are mega expensive here and not many options so I don't want to get sucked in. 

Cd 6. This cycle is my early O cycle as I alternative between an early and late O every month. Two cycles ago I O on cd 11 so I'm thinking I could O anywhere from cd 10 to cd 13 this cycle. 

I'm excited for ds party sat. We've never done it at home (we are in an apartment) so I hope it goes well. 

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## allisonmh

I wish I could O that early!!! Before I took clomid I wasn't Oing until CD21. Even with the clomid I was at like CD16-17. I just started drinking Fertilitea last night so I'm hoping it'll push up my O date a bit! As for the OPKs, look on amazon. They have tons of cheap ones. I got a bunch of cheap preg tests so I can fulfill my POAS urge whenever I want. Lol


----------



## lilsoybean

Wishing - things are going ok.. Thanks for asking. Going back to work tomorrow so it will be good to get back to a routine. Are you getting excited about the party?

So my Dh went to the doc today for a check up and asked about an SA since it took almost a year to conceive the first time and we're on the 4 the cycle of trying since the mc. They told him that since we conceived once, he probably doesn't need one and that I'm probably just not getting pregnant because I'm stressing myself out too much with this forum and FF. 

Any thoughts? I was kind of annoyed. First of all, why not just rule out sperm count issues? It seems pretty harmless. And second of all, I'm not stressing THAT much! I like to get on here and share with you ladies. 

What do think? I'm wondering if I should try to limit my time on here and FF or what?


----------



## allisonmh

Sorry your dr was so insensitive. I hate drs like that. I think stressing and trying are 2 different things though. Not all of us are little fertile myrtles that can get pregnant at the drop of a dime without trying. So in the matter of trying, you have to think about it at least. I hate when people tell me it'll happen when I stop trying. Um, no, I tried that. It didn't work. If you feel you're not stressing about it, then I wouldn't worry about it. As for the SA, my hubby's was fine but he's still taking Fertil-aid for men. It's supposed to like double their count, so you could always have him take that for good measure. If the swimmer count is doubling, it's got to double the chances, right?


----------



## wishingforbub

Thanks Allison...I'm not sure we can get amazon out here I'm not sure. But I doubt they'd appreciate me bringing in a bunch of hpts or opks lol  but I would LOVE to lol!! Haha

Lilsoy.. glad to hear you're doing ok and are back at work. As for stressing etc..tbh I think coming on here helps sooooo much. I can't ask all thesr intricate questions or constantly tell someone my tww symptoms so I think that if you feel the way I do def come on here to clear your mind. 

How is everyone feeling? I'm finally 7dpo!!


----------



## lilsoybean

Thanks for the thoughts ladies. I can't believe his doc would be so closed minded and basically put all the blame on me. When I go to MY doc (obgyn) in January, I will see what she has to say about it. 

Plus, I was totally unstressed the first 6 months when we were NTNP...and that got us nowhere. After that, I only did OPK's for 5 months (no temping) and finally got pregnant. So, I've really only been doing these forums and FF for like 3 months. ...blah. Ok, I'm over it.

Allison - Fertil-aid sounds good. I will def. look into getting some of that. My DH takes vitamins. Does your DH take vitamins as well as the Fertilaid or does it replace the vitamins?


----------



## Gohan3117

Hi Ladies. Sorry I've been out of touch, recently. It's been an emotional rollercoaster. Found out my brother might be getting back with his ex-girlfriend who he lost his virginity to and then she ripped his heart out a few weeks later. I've been worrying myself sick over it. My brother is pretty much my best friend. It's just hard.

Also, I found out two of my friends are pregnant. Just frustrates me even more knowing that DH and I have tried for almost a year. DH and I are going to schedule our Fertility Specialist appointments for January soon. I've been dealing with a lot of emotional things. My Aunt is having a kidney transplant in a couple weeks. The holidays are wonderful, but very hard at the same time, because I'm away from my family. A dear friend of DH's family passed away today, and I just feel so overwhelmed. That being said, DH and I have decided to go back to NTNP and try to relax about everything. I'll still stick around and obsess over symptoms(like I could stay away! :haha: ) but I think right now, DH and I need to relax and just be us. It's been emotional, and we need to relax and take our time. 

AF just got over, though. It was nasty. I went through an entire bottle of Pamprin this AF. So painful. =_=; Anyway, that's where I'm at as of right now. How are my ladies doing?


----------



## lilsoybean

Gohan3117 said:


> Hi Ladies. Sorry I've been out of touch, recently. It's been an emotional rollercoaster. Found out my brother might be getting back with his ex-girlfriend who he lost his virginity to and then she ripped his heart out a few weeks later. I've been worrying myself sick over it. My brother is pretty much my best friend. It's just hard.
> 
> Also, I found out two of my friends are pregnant. Just frustrates me even more knowing that DH and I have tried for almost a year. DH and I are going to schedule our Fertility Specialist appointments for January soon. I've been dealing with a lot of emotional things. My Aunt is having a kidney transplant in a couple weeks. The holidays are wonderful, but very hard at the same time, because I'm away from my family. A dear friend of DH's family passed away today, and I just feel so overwhelmed. That being said, DH and I have decided to go back to NTNP and try to relax about everything. I'll still stick around and obsess over symptoms(like I could stay away! :haha: ) but I think right now, DH and I need to relax and just be us. It's been emotional, and we need to relax and take our time.
> 
> AF just got over, though. It was nasty. I went through an entire bottle of Pamprin this AF. So painful. =_=; Anyway, that's where I'm at as of right now. How are my ladies doing?

Gohan,- Good to hear from you. I bet taking a break will be nice. It seems like you have enough other things going on that need your attention right now. I'm always surprised about how emotional I get around the holidays too. It would be especially hard without family around.

I'm just trying to figure out when DH and I should start trying. I don't want to put as much pressure on it this month. I think we started "trying" too early last month and sort of ran out of steam there at the end. My hubby doesn't respond well to the stress of sex on command! ha! My cycle tends to be a bit long so we have some time. Although, on my 2nd cycle I O'd a week early so who knows.


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Hey ladies :) 

My final wasn't really good, I hope it was enough to pass as it counts 30% into my state exam.. I have been completely exhausted today, nausea, tired, anxiety.. guess it's all the stress fallung off... I ended up having to bring 4 law books to my final, about 8 kilos (18 pounds i think)! Made me glad I'm not preggo yet, that would have caused a whole lot of issues! lol
We were going to start BD today and just keep going until temp goes up every other day but I just can't today, I am so exhausted! 
Oh well, I think even if I ovulate as early as last cycle we should have at least another week.. 

Can't wait for all of us being in the TWW again! :D


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hi lovelies! Cd6 for me. AF is just starting to taper off.. Finally!! Nothing really new with me just wanted to touch base so you all knew I hadn't disappeared for good! As soon as AF is gone I'll start tracking cp and cm. Have a great rest of your weekend!!

-L


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies

Gohan so lovely to hear from you. Sorry that times are so tough. Ntnp is a good idea. I hope things get better soon.

Wannab I bet you can't wait for af to be over mine trailed long to 7dpo! My cm is good indication for me too. My cp is a bit unreliable though. 

Mrs vet..I'm sure u did better than you think. I wrote business law end of last month and it was open book so I carried lots in too lol.

Lilsoy how are you hun?? 

I'm cd 10 today :yipee: !!! I got ewcm today!  last night it was starting so we bd. 
Yesterday was my ds and dh's bday. So we had a party for ds. It went so well and ds had a ball. Still can't believe that he is 3!


----------



## lilsoybean

wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Gohan so lovely to hear from you. Sorry that times are so tough. Ntnp is a good idea. I hope things get better soon.
> 
> Wannab I bet you can't wait for af to be over mine trailed long to 7dpo! My cm is good indication for me too. My cp is a bit unreliable though.
> 
> Mrs vet..I'm sure u did better than you think. I wrote business law end of last month and it was open book so I carried lots in too lol.
> 
> Lilsoy how are you hun??
> 
> I'm cd 10 today :yipee: !!! I got ewcm today!  last night it was starting so we bd.
> Yesterday was my ds and dh's bday. So we had a party for ds. It went so well and ds had a ball. Still can't believe that he is 3!

Yay Wishing! It sounds like you have a lot of good things going on. I'm glad the party went well. I get party anxiety when I'm responsible for throwing them :)

I'm on CD 9 today and still had a tiny bit of spotting this morning. I usually only bleed for four days and then 2 days of spotting. I had an odd period this month. 

Anyway, I think DH and I will start BDing tonight and try to continue every 2 nights until positive OPK and then BD every night until I get my temp rise. We'll see. I'm really trying not to be crazy about the BD schedule this month. I'm also trying not to talk about it too much with hubby as it tends to stress him out.

I feel like I was starting to get O pains last night but it's so early! Since I've starting charting, the earliest I've O'd is CD 16 and I don't usually O until around CD 20 so I don't know what's going on. My CM is unreliable. I feel like I don't get EWCM until the actual day of ovulation but I'm on the lookout. Pretty soon we'll be in the 2WW again!!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies
How are you all?

I'm on Cd11 now. I had a temp dip today so if it rises substantially tomorrow then I will know if today was my O day. I usually O 2 daya after getting fertile cm which is today so we'll see. We dtd last night and night before that. I doubt we will be able to tonight so hopefully that is enough. Fxd. I had O cramping all day yesterday. I'll see what FF says in a couple of days.


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hey ladies. CD9 for me today. AF finally finished 2 days ago so that was nice. It is so relieving once she goes so I can start tracking everything again. Hubby and I will BD every other day now until after O. Since I don't temp or anything I think it's the best way to know. I think maybe once I get EWCM we will do it every day. Not sure. I really feel like I can't symptom spot this month. Last month was nuts all the symptoms I had. But I know I said this last month as well.. maybe I will spot just to see what is going on but I won't assume it means anything. I do NOT plan on testing until after AF is late. She is scheduled to arrive around New Years Eve. I am not even going to buy any tests this month. I have to protect myself somehow and testing is just too hard. What are you all planning for this month? When is AF due for everyone? I know I'm the latest this month as I was last to get AF but I have a pretty regular-ish cycle so who knows. 

It has been -40 here for the last week or so. I've gotten my car stuck 3 times and one morning last week it wouldn't turn on. So frustrating. Hubby and I spent about an hour last night shovelling out the car so we could just get it out of the alley and onto the street. The snow is over a foot deep. It is crazy! 

I had one of the worst panic attacks on Saturday night that I've ever had. I just felt really down about life and my anxiety. When I was in high school I was diagnosed with a severe anxiety disorder. It was really crippling for a lot of years but in my adulthood I have managed it much better. I have been on zoloft for 8 years now. A few months ago I decreased my meds by half since I told my dr I wanted to get pregnant. I am on a low dose now until I get pregnant and then I will go off. I have been really up and down since I lowered my dosage but this weekend it was really bad. It was really scary. My doctor thinks that once I get pregnant the extra hormones will really help me to cope without medication. And not to mention it should be one of the happiest times of my life so I should be fine. Really trying not to stress with the TTC and let whatever happens, happen. I know God is in control but it is hard when you feel so OUT of control. Also this CRAP weather isn't much help!! I need some Vitamin D!

Just a small update on me - hope you are all doing well!


----------



## lilsoybean

wannabemamaz said:


> Hey ladies. CD9 for me today. AF finally finished 2 days ago so that was nice. It is so relieving once she goes so I can start tracking everything again. Hubby and I will BD every other day now until after O. Since I don't temp or anything I think it's the best way to know. I think maybe once I get EWCM we will do it every day. Not sure. I really feel like I can't symptom spot this month. Last month was nuts all the symptoms I had. But I know I said this last month as well.. maybe I will spot just to see what is going on but I won't assume it means anything. I do NOT plan on testing until after AF is late. She is scheduled to arrive around New Years Eve. I am not even going to buy any tests this month. I have to protect myself somehow and testing is just too hard. What are you all planning for this month? When is AF due for everyone? I know I'm the latest this month as I was last to get AF but I have a pretty regular-ish cycle so who knows.
> 
> It has been -40 here for the last week or so. I've gotten my car stuck 3 times and one morning last week it wouldn't turn on. So frustrating. Hubby and I spent about an hour last night shovelling out the car so we could just get it out of the alley and onto the street. The snow is over a foot deep. It is crazy!
> 
> I had one of the worst panic attacks on Saturday night that I've ever had. I just felt really down about life and my anxiety. When I was in high school I was diagnosed with a severe anxiety disorder. It was really crippling for a lot of years but in my adulthood I have managed it much better. I have been on zoloft for 8 years now. A few months ago I decreased my meds by half since I told my dr I wanted to get pregnant. I am on a low dose now until I get pregnant and then I will go off. I have been really up and down since I lowered my dosage but this weekend it was really bad. It was really scary. My doctor thinks that once I get pregnant the extra hormones will really help me to cope without medication. And not to mention it should be one of the happiest times of my life so I should be fine. Really trying not to stress with the TTC and let whatever happens, happen. I know God is in control but it is hard when you feel so OUT of control. Also this CRAP weather isn't much help!! I need some Vitamin D!
> 
> Just a small update on me - hope you are all doing well!


You poor thing! I'm not a big fan of snow so I can understand why you would be frustrated. I can also relate about the meds. I went off my Wellbutrin when I found out I was preggo and never got back on it since we were TTC again soon after we lost the first pregnancy. Winter is always hard for me as far as depression so I'm really feeling it now. I really don't want to go back on it but I might have to. It's so hard not to stress. Like you, I'm just trying to let things happen.


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies

Aww wannab I hope you will feel better soon and the weather improves. I think the weather def plays a major role in our states of mind.

I'm cd12 today. I'm not 100% if i did o yesterday or if today is O day. We didn't dtd last night. .we were too tired. Hopefully we can tonight. If yesterday was my O day as i think then af is due xmas day. I really don't want to go test crazy this cycle. It's too disappointing and I don't wanna damper the festive season. 

We have family coming to spend xmas with us. This wil be our first Xmas with family as we're always alone. So I'm very excited! What are you all doing?


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Nothing new here, thinking I might ovulate soon going by my CP and CM so we'll try to BD a bit more for now.. we'll see how that goes as we are always so tired! 

wishing that is so exciting! We will go over to my family on christmas eve and christmas day, it's also DH's birthday. 

wanna I'm so sorry that you are dealing with anxiety! It's so hard not to stress and even more if you are getting anxiety attacks! I hope you'll feel better!


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies
How are you?

I was cd13 yesterday. ..officially cd 14 now. I think I Od either on cd 11/12 but I'm not 100 % sure. I'm waiting to see what FF says but I'm really confused lol. All I know O has happened as my nipps are starting to get a tad sensitive and I'm bloated and was mega tired today. My cm has changed to and cp. So I think I'm officially in tww!! :blush:at least with my family visiting and xmas around the corner and my studies I should be a bit preoccupied. 

will update later in morning if I get crosshairs on ff.


----------



## lilsoybean

So, I don't know what to think. I'm pretty sure I had a little EWCM and I definitely had sharp pains on my left side which always happens when I ovulate. However, I don't usually O until CD 20..so today would be 9 days early! Isn't it unlikely that I would ovulate this early?

I am going to start OPKs tomorrow. I hope I didn't miss my surge!


----------



## lilsoybean

wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies
> How are you?
> 
> I was cd13 yesterday. ..officially cd 14 now. I think I Od either on cd 11/12 but I'm not 100 % sure. I'm waiting to see what FF says but I'm really confused lol. All I know O has happened as my nipps are starting to get a tad sensitive and I'm bloated and was mega tired today. My cm has changed to and cp. So I think I'm officially in tww!! :blush:at least with my family visiting and xmas around the corner and my studies I should be a bit preoccupied.
> 
> will update later in morning if I get crosshairs on ff.

Congrats on entering the TWW!! Good luck!


----------



## wishingforbub

Lilsoy where our bodies are concerned I say anything is possible. I was a strict 28day cycle. Then couple of years after having ds my cycle alternates every month. One month I O as early as cd 10/11 and as late as cd 17 the next month. I hope you didn't miss your surge though. Can u do opks at any time of the day?

I got my crosshairs on FF today! So they say O was cd 11. I'm not sure how accurate it is but thatsthe day my instincts told me too. So I think give or take a.couple of days I can expect af from dec 24-26. I'm not sure if I will test before then or not. We'll see. 

So today I'm 3dpo and I just have slightly sensitive nipps.

How are u all feeling?


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies 
How are you all doing? 

4dpo for me. Nothing too exciting to report. Just the usual stuff my side.

Hope you're all ok and keeping warm. Anyone else in tww now?


----------



## Ashley1021

I'm 11dpo and too terrified to test!


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hey ladies. Cd12. I could o any day now.. I was cd12 last month. Trying to just stay relaxed and not think too much about it. We will definitely bd for the next few days! How are all my other friends these days??


----------



## Ashley1021

Well... BFN :(


----------



## wishingforbub

Aw Ashley 11 dpo is still early. Just test in a couple day's time or tomorrow morning. 

Hi wannab :hi: almost tww for you too  

I had what I thought was slight heartburn. I had it at 2dpo and tonight. I'm 100% sure it is heartburn though as I only had it when preg with ds and it was intense and in my 3rd tri. This was a very slight burning in my throat. We'll see ;-)


----------



## Mrs. Vet

lilsoybean the exact thing happened to me last cycle so I say it'spossible. I ovulated 10 days early. Are you temping?

Nothing here so far, was wondering if I would ovulate early again but hasn't happened so far. I am only temping this cycle so I'll know afterwards bjt no opks and stuff... trying to not stress about it as we're NTNP (but still making sure we BD enough to give it an actual shot lol). 

Crossing my fingers for all those who are in the TWW already!


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies

5dpo today. Bbs sore and been getting twinges now and then. And I'm getting spots grrrr in weird places. But that's it. Nothing spectacular to report hehe.

How are you all?

:)


----------



## lilsoybean

Mrs. Vet said:


> lilsoybean the exact thing happened to me last cycle so I say it'spossible. I ovulated 10 days early. Are you temping?
> 
> Nothing here so far, was wondering if I would ovulate early again but hasn't happened so far. I am only temping this cycle so I'll know afterwards bjt no opks and stuff... trying to not stress about it as we're NTNP (but still making sure we BD enough to give it an actual shot lol).
> 
> Crossing my fingers for all those who are in the TWW already!


I am temping and according to my chart, I have not o'd yet....which is fine. As much as I want it to happen sooner, I'd rather be consistent month to month. I'm guessing it will happen around Thurs. this week. Nothing else new to report.

Baby Dust to all in the 2WW! I hope to join you by next weekend!


----------



## Julia M

1dpo first time ttc! Period is due January 1. Think I could test on New Year's Eve? Or is that too soon?


----------



## wishingforbub

Welcome julia!!

You can definitely test on new year's eve. I got a bfp with my DS at 11dpo :)

:dust: to you


----------



## Julia M

Oh yay! I will definitely test then!


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hi friends! I need some advice as I'm a bit confused. Last month I had no EWCM until I got a big obvious glob after a BM. Tonight I have some EWCM on the toilet paper when I wipe but not a large amount. Do you think I ovulated or am about to ovulate? I want to make sure I get my dpo accurate!! Thanks girls. Hope you all had a great weekend. My husbands cousin was in a horrible car accident and is on life support. He is in a coma. We have visited him a few times this weekend amidst tons of Christmas parties. We are exhausted. If any of you pray I would so appreciate prayers for him. If he survives he will most likely have severe brain damage. Such a hard weekend.. Thanks friends.


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh wannab I'm so sorry about your dh cousin. I hope he will pull through ok. It's a very tough thing to go through. :hug: 

With regards to your ewcm it's hard to judge as it depends on your body. Sometimes you won't see ewcm on tp etc but you can still have it if u check cp. However if u see it on tp I think if that's the most you have seem so far you are about to ovulate. For me I normally ovulate a couple days after I notice the most ewcm. But I may have days of ewcm after that but only little amounts . I'd say dtd now! 

6dpo for me. Same same. Bbs full and tender. Nothing else of note to report ladies.


----------



## lilsoybean

wannabemamaz said:


> Hi friends! I need some advice as I'm a bit confused. Last month I had no EWCM until I got a big obvious glob after a BM. Tonight I have some EWCM on the toilet paper when I wipe but not a large amount. Do you think I ovulated or am about to ovulate? I want to make sure I get my dpo accurate!! Thanks girls. Hope you all had a great weekend. My husbands cousin was in a horrible car accident and is on life support. He is in a coma. We have visited him a few times this weekend amidst tons of Christmas parties. We are exhausted. If any of you pray I would so appreciate prayers for him. If he survives he will most likely have severe brain damage. Such a hard weekend.. Thanks friends.

That is terrible news! I will definitely say some prayers for you and your family. That is one of my worst nightmares!

As far as EWCM, I agree with Wishing. I usually get mine the day of or a day or 2 before I ovulate so it just depends on what your body is doing this cycle. I would make sure to BD the next day or so to make sure you are covered. Good luck!


----------



## wannabemamaz

Thanks ladies. I appreciate the prayers! We bd'd Saturday and last night. Haven't checked cm yet today so not sure what's going on yet. I hate not knowing for sure when I o'd. If I get no more EWCM I will assume I am 1dpo today. We shall see!! My Monday is crazy busy and I have a dentist appointment after work. Just a regular checkup but I hate going!!!! Ugh!!!


----------



## lilsoybean

A little good news for me today. I got my first positive OPK today so I didn't miss my LH surge and should ovulate sometime soon. I think it's anywhere between 12 and 36 hours. I bet it will be either today or tomorrow. I'm excited! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## lilsoybean

Julia M said:


> Oh yay! I will definitely test then!

Good luck! I will probably be due to test then too if I ovulate tomorrow like I think I probably will.


----------



## wannabemamaz

I'm also due for AF right around New Years.. Feels like an eternity away.


----------



## lilsoybean

wannabemamaz said:


> I'm also due for AF right around New Years.. Feels like an eternity away.

I know!! And I usually have some adult beverages on NYE but I guess I should keep it low key this year.


----------



## wannabemamaz

Didn't even think about that!! Same goes for me!!! Ugh!


----------



## Ashley1021

I'm out! AF came this morning. Hoping for my New Years baby!


----------



## wannabemamaz

Sorry to hear, Ashley! FX'd for your next cycle!!

Not sure what I technically am today. I had a bit more EWCM last night but nothing major. Then I woke up this morning with bad cramping in my lower pelvis area. I will wait until later tonight/tomorrow to decide which DPO I think I am.. Where is everyone else at in their cycle?


----------



## wannabemamaz

Missing you Gohan.. hope you're doing well.


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies

Sorry af got you ashley. Enjoy your xmas and new year... 

Gohan I miss you too. Hope you're ok. 

Wannab how exciting. Almost in tww!!

I'm 7dpo today! Can't believe it lol. Almost moment of truth. Still same symptoms for me so not too hopeful but still hanging on. We have loads going on so my mind is quite preoccupied.

Hope you're all having a good day


----------



## wannabemamaz

I think this is the perfect time of year for TWW.. we are all so busy it will hopefully fly by!! being at work makes it especially worse because when i have any down time i check all my symptoms. hopefully being off work for a week with hubby will give me less time to think about it!!


----------



## lilsoybean

Ashley- Sorry about AF. I hope you will keep us posted.

Wishing - You are halfway through the wait...congrats! When are you thinking of testing? You might have said already but I forgot.

Wannabe - I was trying to decide if being off work was going to be better or worse for my TWW crazies. I think it will be better. 

I'm pretty sure that ovulation occured/will occur today. I am finally seeing EWCM (which usually happens on the day that I O) and I had a positive OPK yesterday so tomorrow should be 1 dpo for me. I will have a better idea tomorrow after morning temp.

Gohan - Missing you as well and hoping you are doing well. Let us know.


----------



## Ashley1021

I'm starting to temp this cycle to figure out my ovulation! I'm also going to use opks! Hoping it helps this process along!


----------



## lilsoybean

Mrs. Vet - How are you? It's been awhile since we've heard from you.


----------



## MBAmom

I would love to be you TWW buddy!! I am 1 DPO too!! BD yesterday and the day before that -- and then again tomorrow. I am actually on my first round of clomid too! :) TTC #3 .


----------



## lilsoybean

wannabemamaz said:


> Didn't even think about that!! Same goes for me!!! Ugh!


I know myself pretty well and if I get a BFN that day, I'm going to want to drink A LOT. I will have to resist the urge. Unless, of course, AF comes and then I will probably feel too bad to party anyway. Well, let's just hope for BFP's and then we won't care because we will be soooo stinking happy!!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Sorry about lurking! Have been in agony with toothache for 2 days now. Today I finally went to the dentist, turns out the tooth is dying and I need a root canal treatment! He put sth in now to calm the nerve and if it helps it can wait until january, if not I need to go back this week. 
Of course now it hurts a lot as he messed with it.. 

And my temp went up this morning which could be an infection but I doubt it since I don't feel like i have one plus I had EW and ovulation pain the last 2 days. So I'm 1 or 2 dpo now I think. BD only friday so I doubt it will be our month. 

Dentist refused to xray my teeth anyway as I said I can't rule out pregnancy so none of us wanted to take a risk and he said especially this early on is when you shouldn't do xrays.. 

So how is everyone doing?


----------



## Geek Girl

Omg, guys! So sorry I haven't kept up lately. I had a lot of other stuff and I kept forgetting.

FF told me I O'd really early, and so I thought I kind of missed my window, but I thought it was kind of strange because I couldn't really see what made it decide I O'd on CD 11. The next morning I put in my newest BBT, and it switched days on me! I O'd on CD 15, which is exactly what I thought when I looked at the chart. Lol. And, since CD 15 to CD 18 are all usual days for me to O, I timed things correctly. So, here's hoping!

I am currently 6 DPO and am having the same symptoms as always, except I keep getting these gurgles and twinges right in the middle of my uterus. I dunno if this is normal for me...it certainly didn't happen last month or the month before. I recorded it on my FF chart so I know that this is a thing for next time.Sometimes it feels like an eye twitch does, and sometimes it feels like little bubbles bubbling around. It's been pretty persistent, for several hours.

This will be my 11th cycle trying. :( I've been really good about not symptom checking, except for when the gurgling/twinges started. I've been hoping it means something good. This time, I will either start AF or find out I'm pregnant Christmas Eve or Christmas Day. It would be too good to be true, it seems. :/


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies
Haven't read back yet but I hope you're all ok. 
8 dpo here. Crazy! Bbs are extremely sore. That's about it. How's everyone's Christmas planning going?


----------



## lilsoybean

Geek Girl - It's good to hear from you again! My FF has changed the O date on me before too. I'm glad it worked out to where your timing seems right.

Mrs. Vet - That stinks about your tooth. I have been meaning to get to the dentist myself but I've been putting it off. I hope it gets better soon!

Wishing - Still a lot of Xmas shopping to do..yuck. I really don't enjoy shopping....or crowds.

So I'm frustrated because my temp didn't go up much today like I expected it to. I guess we'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Temp was back down this morning. So maybe it was the tooth causing it and not O? We'll BD just to be sure. 
Still in a lot of pain so I'll have to go back to the dentist tomorrow.

On a bright side, DH got a new job!! A better one with more money also! Just have to see that his current boss lets him out of his contract a few weeks early (he has 4 weeks notice normally). He'll have to tell him first thing in the morning tomorrow, hope it will go down civil and with no issues! So happy about that!!


----------



## Geek Girl

Lilsoybean - Thanks for the welcome. I'm kind of glad to here I'm not alone in the confusion that is FF.

Mrs. Vet - I hate when I seem like I may be sick or something and I have to wonder if it makes my BBTs inaccurate! Congrats to you and your hubby for his new job! That is so great!

Last night, I literally did not sleep. :/ I finally fell asleep around 8 this morning, but only slept till 11. Ugh. So frustrating. I feel half exhausted, and half OK. Like, I'm not tired enough to go back to bed, but I don't think I'm really up for doing anything that requires any sort of energy on my part. Like grocery shopping. Or laundry, but I sort of sucked it up and did laundry anyway. Lol. That's about all I'm going to do today. I feel like last night earned me the right to be totally lazy today.


----------



## wishingforbub

:hi: and welcome back geek girl! I hope you caught that egg this cycle. ;) 

Mrs vet...sorry about your tooth. I hope you will be our of your agony soon. But great news on dh getting a new job!!! I hope his boss gives him no drama. My dh just resigned this month as we want to go back home and his company kicked up a fight. He got a lawyer on board though so hopefully it will be sorted soon. 

Lilsoy I hate crowds too!! Shopping malls are crazy here now even in the middle of the week in the day time. As we are moving we are just giving ds some things. I'm cooking lunch though for xmas as we have SIL and MIL here so I'm looking forward to a nice family lunch. 

I'm officially 9 dpo. I have two tests and I'm dying to test ..I don't know I'm just silly thinking if I was pregnant there would be a sign of some sort. 

Off to bed..was up late studying. But you all enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Geek, I'm right there with you, I only slept until 2am and then from 5.30 to 7.30am because I was stressing about today.

wishing, thank you!! It went down with no isdues, he is getting it in writing hopefully before christmas, he signed the new contract today! I hope your husband can get out of there soon! 

Tooth is a lot better today, still random pain all over my face but the dentist said it should get better soon! Hope he is right!

Temp is up again today and FF thinks I am 3dpo, since I barely slept my temp might be jacked up though. I did have ovary pains and weird brownish discharge since monday though. I guess we'll see..


----------



## Mrs. Vet

And temp is down again! Starting to think this will be an anovulatory cycle or the tooth issue and lack of sleep have messed up my temps a lot. CD 24 now and I have ivulated on CD 27 before so hoping for late ovulation... But that with the brownish spotting and the cramps reminds me a lot of my anovulatory cycle in summer.. :( 
I haven't taken my vitamins in a while because it hurt chewing them so I guess this is what I get for it..


----------



## lilsoybean

Mrs. Vet said:


> And temp is down again! Starting to think this will be an anovulatory cycle or the tooth issue and lack of sleep have messed up my temps a lot. CD 24 now and I have ivulated on CD 27 before so hoping for late ovulation... But that with the brownish spotting and the cramps reminds me a lot of my anovulatory cycle in summer.. :(
> I haven't taken my vitamins in a while because it hurt chewing them so I guess this is what I get for it..


I'm so sorry! I don't know how I would handle an anovulatory cycle. I think I would go crazy! But maybe it's just the tooth thing messing with your body. Hang in there and maybe that egg will drop in a couple days.


----------



## lilsoybean

Hello everyone,

I finally got my cross hairs on FF today and it says I ovulated on the 17th which is exactly what I thought. I just love it when FF and I agree! FF says I should test on NYE but I might test a day early. It would be cool to get a BFP and then I could tell my hubby after the ball drops! 

So I'm 3 dpo today. How is everyone else doing?

Wishing - When are you testing? It should be any day now right??

I hope everyone is well. I'm getting ready to start my 2 week vacation from work so I'm excited!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

I was hoping to test on NYE as well, not sure if it's going to happen anymore with my cycle being messy again.. :( 

Fingers crossed for all of you who are in the TWW already!


----------



## Geek Girl

Ok guys. I am 9 dpo and am freaking out. I might have the flu? The other day I had a little cough. Yesterday morning I woke up feeling really warm. My bbt was 99.0. That's high for me. Plus, I aches all over and was coughing up a lung. That's all of my symptoms tho. A really bad cough, low grade temps (last one was 100.3.). I'm worries about how this will affect things. Sucking on cough drops like crazy and taking a cough syrup that I've researched and found is ok if I am pregnant. Taking Tylenol to keep the fever down. Just worried I might do something to hurt anything that may have implanted, or that it won't implant. 

Srsly, why now?!


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies

How are you all? I've been quiet cause nothing really to report. 11dpo today. Don't feel anything that much different. Sore bbs... twinges...bloating. nothing out of the ordinary. 

Lilsoy I'm just going to hang on to testing. I get so disappointed seeing bfn I don't want to damper my xmas. Even though I'm Very tempted lol. And :yipee: for being in tww!! Hopefully we will get our 2013 bfps!!!!! How amazing that would be.

Mrs vet I agree may just be you being sick affecting your temps. And geek girl don't worry...I'm sure you will be ok with being a bit sick. Plus whatever you're taking is safe in pregnancy. 

Anyone hear from Gohan? Wannab how are you?


----------



## Mrs. Vet

After 2 good days I woke up in pain again and know my tooth got infected bad now, I know the taste too well from my infection after a wisdom teeth surgery 2 years ago :( I have to go to the emergency doctor as soon as it opens but I am so scared!! I am scared of the dentist to begin with and that one I don't even know if he is any good! 

Was going to BD again today but that is out of the window... still not sure if I ever ovulated since this is causing my temps to be all over the place :(


----------



## lilsoybean

Geek Girl - I wouldn't worry. The medicines you said you are taking are considered safe for pregnancy according to my doctor. They were all on this list she gave me when I was first pregnant. Just try to relax and get feeling better. Stressing will only make things worse. Easier said than done, I know.

Wishing - Are you getting excited about your family coming to town? It's good you have such a nice distraction for waiting to test. 

Nothing really to report here. I want to say that I feel pressure in my abdomen and my boobs look like they are a little bigger. I guess I just have an all around bloated feeling but not sure if that is just from extra holiday junk food. I'm pretty good about eating right and usually very good about exercising but I haven't been able to get out and run as much as I like so that may be what is making me feel bloated. I really don't want to symptom spot. 

I hope everyone is ready for Christmas because it's just around the corner. I still have a couple of things to get done tomorrow but should be ready after that


----------



## lilsoybean

Mrs. Vet said:


> After 2 good days I woke up in pain again and know my tooth got infected bad now, I know the taste too well from my infection after a wisdom teeth surgery 2 years ago :( I have to go to the emergency doctor as soon as it opens but I am so scared!! I am scared of the dentist to begin with and that one I don't even know if he is any good!
> 
> Was going to BD again today but that is out of the window... still not sure if I ever ovulated since this is causing my temps to be all over the place :(

That stinks Mrs. Vet! I'm sorry. I hope that the dentist ended up being a good one and that you start to feel better soon. Unfortunately sometimes, life and BD timing just don't work out. I hate when that happens!


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hey friends. Not much new for me. 6dpo today. I've been having some stabbing pains in my boobs today and yesterday. I had that last month too. Today I balled my eyes out for a solid 30 minutes about not wanting Christmas to come because it's going to be really different this year. Just feeling very depressed and unhappy. Wanting this happy time of year to be over cause I'm not in the mood for it. Ugh. Christmas is my absolute favorite time of year so it really sucks. Not sure why I'm so emotional. Just feel doubtful for this month. My cervix is still open and that happened last month as well so that sucks. Lots of cm as well. It seems pretty EW which is weird. I have TMJ which is a jaw disorder. Yesterday all day I had lock jaw which really sucked. I was in so much pain. I've never had lock jaw in my life.

I think that's all for me. Hope you are all feeling better than I am.


----------



## Geek Girl

Wow. It sounds like several of us are having a bad time of things. :/ I apparently have bronchitis. I'm not sure how it came about, since I had no cold or flu beforehand. On an antibiotic and some as needed cough syrup. My cough got better and I haven't had a fever since starting the antibiotic, but now it seems the mother of all colds has decided to settle in. Or maybe that's just the bronchitis clearing up? All I know is, I am drowning in snot! (Lol, sorry guys. That's kind of gross.)

Yesterday morning my BBT dipped almost to the cover line, and I thought I was out, but this morning it rose up pretty high. Normal high, not fever high, but I still have to wonder how accurate they are since I am still technically sick. My voice is extremely hoarse and I still have a cough. Plus, the aforementioned snot. Hopefully, since today is 12 DPO, the higher BBT is a good sign. 

Thanks for all the reassurances, guys. I needed those. The fever is what freaked me out the most. I kept remembering reading somewhere that running a fever while pregnant was very bad, and even tho I took some Tylenol, at one point the fever kept creeping up and I sort of freaked out. My husband thinks I'm loony, so it's nice to have women who have been there and know what it's like to worry.


----------



## Mrs. Vet

I should be 1 or 2dpo (got positive OPK on sunday). Not sure as I ran a fever yesterday after starting the antibiotic sunday night, not sure if it's a reaction to it or just my immune system being down and having the flu.. but temping was obviously pointless.. 

Fever broke this morning but still having a killer headache and a sore throat and am very dizzy.. guess it's not going to be a nice christmas this year :( Seems like everyone is sick though! 

I guess I will just test on new years eve and keep testing if AF doesn't show..


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Oh, merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## lilsoybean

Merry Christmas!!! I hope you are all feeling better and are able to spend some time with friends and family!


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies

MERRY CHRISTMAS to you all. I hope it's been super special for you all! 

Af got me at 6 am this morning so great start to my xmas day. Luckily it being Christmas I don't feel sad. Just one of those things and next cycle can just roll on!!! Based on my cycle pattern this next cycle will be a long one. So a late O. Hopefully we catch the egg this time round. 

Good luck to everyone still in tww!! :)


----------



## wannabemamaz

Merry Christmas to you all! I'm 9dpo today and don't plan on testing until I miss AF. Lots of cm.

Hope you all had a fantastic day!!


----------



## Geek Girl

Merry Christmas, everyone! AF came this morning. So today has been bittersweet. Next month will be a year trying and I am just so frustrated. :wacko: But I had some good times with my family and feel blessed, even if a little upset, disappointed, and sad too. Fingers crossed for everyone else!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Temp is down again this morning.. guess the fever might have broken up ovulation, even if at best I were 4 dpo that would be too early for an implantation dip, right? So I assume it never happened and my temp yesterday was still up from being sick. 
It could have been so easy to relax and not focus on symptoms so much this month, of course this has to be the cycle I'm not ovulating :(


----------



## Geek Girl

Hey ladies. I'm feeling really down, since AF came yesterday morning. I need advice and opinions. I talked to DH about what our next step should be, since it's basically been a year since we began trying. I just feel so done. He wants to wait a little longer until we have a little more padding in savings before seeing any kind of fertility specialist, and keep trying until then, and I feel so done. Just done. Fed up. This is not working. Should we keep trying, or take a break, while we wait to see someone that can give us answers?


----------



## Anya88

Just wanted to join the chat! I'm 11-12 dpo with more bfn that I can count lol! But gonna test again am. Af now 1 day late. How's everyone else? Anyone testing Tom?


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Geek, do you have insurance that would at least cover some tests? You might not need actual fertility treatments, some causes are an easy fix! 
If you have to pay for everything and want to save up first, I would take a break and go to NTNP and try to not focus on it as much.. 
I can totally understand your frustration! We haven't been trying for long at all but I just noticed we've hit almost 6 months with one or 2 cycles of preventing in between because we originally were going to wait.. I'm afraid it might take us longer as well but not sure if I want to see a specialist until summer even though we could after 6 months here...


----------



## lilsoybean

Anya88 said:


> Just wanted to join the chat! I'm 11-12 dpo with more bfn that I can count lol! But gonna test again am. Af now 1 day late. How's everyone else? Anyone testing Tom?

Hi Anya,

I'm trying to wait and test on the 31st but I really want to test sooner. I am 10 dpo today so I might test tomorrow. Good luck and I hope the witch stays away! Let us know how your test goes.


----------



## Ashley1021

I hope you ladies get your BFP! I got my positive opk this AM! Been bding the past two nights and will continue to do so! ;)


----------



## lilsoybean

Geek Girl said:


> Hey ladies. I'm feeling really down, since AF came yesterday morning. I need advice and opinions. I talked to DH about what our next step should be, since it's basically been a year since we began trying. I just feel so done. He wants to wait a little longer until we have a little more padding in savings before seeing any kind of fertility specialist, and keep trying until then, and I feel so done. Just done. Fed up. This is not working. Should we keep trying, or take a break, while we wait to see someone that can give us answers?

I'm sorry you are feeling down. I completely understand how you feel. We tried for almost a year before getting pregnant the first time. Besides being devastated that we lost the baby 10 weeks into the pregnancy, the fact of starting all over again was very overwhelming. It's been about 5 months since and I was so hopeful that I would be pregnant again by now.

As for advice, I would make an appointment with your General Practitioner or your Ob/Gyn and get their opinion on what to do next. It could be something easy to correct if it's anything at all. While you are doing that, maybe just take a little break and save for a couple months. Everyone always says that it happens for them when they least expect it so maybe putting less stress on conceiving will do the trick.

As for me, I'm still waiting for AF or to test on the 31st. I don't have many symptoms so I don't have a lot of hope for a BFP. I already have an appt. with my Ob/Gyn on Jan. 8th for regular preventative care and to talk about what my next steps are as well so I will keep you updated on how that goes.

Until then, try to stay positive and patient (at least that is what I keep telling myself). :)


----------



## Laura726

Anyone wanna be my buddy? I'm 6DPO today.


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies

Sorry been so quiet. Been so busy with family etc.how are you all? I'm on cd 3 can't wait for O lol. 
Geek girl sorry you're feeling down. I'm not sure how things work re fertility treatment where you are. I think if you need to pay for it I think you and dh should be on the same page. Well regardless, you should be on the same page. But sit down with dh. Say if he wants to wait a bit then how long? 3or 6 months? Once you agree on a time frame then stick to it. I think in the meantime maybe take a break and just ntnp as you probably need to destress about it all. Big hugs to you. 

Anyone hear from gohan yet???


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hey friends. I'm 11dpo today and still planning on not testing until I miss AF. Tons of cm but cp is low and open. Staying optimistic! 

Sorry geek girl that you are feeling down. I would suggest ntnp and just stay relaxed. Hang in there girl. They always say when you feel you have lost hope that's when the miracle will happen. 

AF is due on Tuesday. Really hoping I get my BFP this month! Sounds like lots of us are due around then!! Fx for all of us!!!


----------



## Anya88

Hello all. Ended up with a bfn this fmu. Af was due yesterday . Pretty upset in the limbo period. I have a bad feeling I will be like almost all " in limbo" posters and just end up with a late af.... :(. Guess I'll keep on truckin and call my Gyno if she gets really late. Anyone else end up with a bfp after af being late with bfns?


----------



## wannabemamaz

Sorry to hear Anya. Last month I was a day late which was super frustrating. How many cycles have you been off bcp? I have read on here of ladies not getting a BFP until later. You never know! What brand of test did you use?


----------



## Anya88

Wannabe, Let's see. Last bcp was sept. This am I took a frer. I also have been using wondflo ic but then I just read that they work as "early as 1 day PAST your missed period"! Odd I thought, but bought some early response just in case. You doing ok? Any new symptoms? I feel like I am having preggo sx, but then I think I'm imagining it. Lol. You must have a longer luteal phase than me cuz I am 12 13 dpo and was due Thursday. Thanks for responding. Wishing u MuCH luck. U thinking ull be ok til tues without poas?


----------



## wannabemamaz

Anya88 said:


> Wannabe, Let's see. Last bcp was sept. This am I took a frer. I also have been using wondflo ic but then I just read that they work as "early as 1 day PAST your missed period"! Odd I thought, but bought some early response just in case. You doing ok? Any new symptoms? I feel like I am having preggo sx, but then I think I'm imagining it. Lol. You must have a longer luteal phase than me cuz I am 12 13 dpo and was due Thursday. Thanks for responding. Wishing u MuCH luck. U thinking ull be ok til tues without poas?

I really hope this is your BFP! My first cycle off bcp was in October. I've read a lot about how it can take your body a few cycles to get regulated. But it seems like with this being your 4th cycle off that it would definitely be regular by now. Maybe test again tomorrow with FMU?

I think I'll be able to hold off on poas because I'm not letting myself buy any!! I have spent way too much money in the past 3 months! Ugh!! Today I am feeling the same. I haven't been symptom spotting which has been nice!! I have noticed that I have a ton of cm.. Normally I've dried up by now. Earlier tonight I also had 3-4 quick stabbing pains in my cervix. Never had that before.

Really hoping Tuesday comes quickly! Actually Wednesday would be better!!


----------



## Ashley1021

Fiancé chickened out of sex tonight.. I think it's because of the positive opk... Why?! Ugh


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey Ladies. I'm sorry I've not been on recently. Been a lot of things going on. Should get AF either tomorrow or Sunday, but no signs of her. I didn't temp or do OPK's this month, but I had a lot of fertile CM and DH and I BD'd 3 times. So I hope we might be, but I'm not getting too excited. How are my beautiful ladies doing?


----------



## Anya88

Gohan3117 said:


> Hey Ladies. I'm sorry I've not been on recently. Been a lot of things going on. Should get AF either tomorrow or Sunday, but no signs of her. I didn't temp or do OPK's this month, but I had a lot of fertile CM and DH and I BD'd 3 times. So I hope we might be, but I'm not getting too excited. How are my beautiful ladies doing?

Hi there...we haven't "talked" or anything but I read all ur posts. R u ok!?!?


----------



## Anya88

Ashley1021 said:


> Fiancé chickened out of sex tonight.. I think it's because of the positive opk... Why?! Ugh

Uh oh. U guys might need to have a long talk.


----------



## Anya88

wannabemamaz said:


> Anya88 said:
> 
> 
> Wannabe, Let's see. Last bcp was sept. This am I took a frer. I also have been using wondflo ic but then I just read that they work as "early as 1 day PAST your missed period"! Odd I thought, but bought some early response just in case. You doing ok? Any new symptoms? I feel like I am having preggo sx, but then I think I'm imagining it. Lol. You must have a longer luteal phase than me cuz I am 12 13 dpo and was due Thursday. Thanks for responding. Wishing u MuCH luck. U thinking ull be ok til tues without poas?
> 
> I really hope this is your BFP! My first cycle off bcp was in October. I've read a lot about how it can take your body a few cycles to get regulated. But it seems like with this being your 4th cycle off that it would definitely be regular by now. Maybe test again tomorrow with FMU?
> 
> I think I'll be able to hold off on poas because I'm not letting myself buy any!! I have spent way too much money in the past 3 months! Ugh!! Today I am feeling the same. I haven't been symptom spotting which has been nice!! I have noticed that I have a ton of cm.. Normally I've dried up by now. Earlier tonight I also had 3-4 quick stabbing pains in my cervix. Never had that before.
> 
> Really hoping Tuesday comes quickly! Actually Wednesday would be better!!Click to expand...

Ahhhhh another bfn. Ugggg. Must be a late period this month. I'm never this late. 

I have no cm, zero. This is weird as I pretty much ALWAYS do except right after af. I'm actually enjoying that part lol. How can u wait?! I admire u so much! It's a serious obsession with me!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Temp still not high enough to really be post-O.. brown spotting on and off, i think it'll be an anovulatory cycle again as this is what happened last time.. hoping for AF to show so we can start over or that I just ovulate and everything gets delayed.. tired of this.. :(


----------



## Geek Girl

Thanks for the advice, guys. DH and I are definitely on the same page. I did not realize he meant "keep trying" as NTNP, but we talked it out a little more, and now we are aware of what we want. I am totally ok with NTNP until we make our next move i.e. doctor/specialist. We also talked about how much we wanted in our savings, and I am going to do some research on fertility specialists/our insurance, etc. So we have a plan! I am now NTNP, and we will go from there. :)


----------



## Ashley1021

We did have a very long talk last night.. He thinks I only want to have sex with him for the pure purpose of having a child. How to I tell him this isn't true. We did bd last night though.


----------



## Anya88

Ashley1021 said:


> We did have a very long talk last night.. He thinks I only want to have sex with him for the pure purpose of having a child. How to I tell him this isn't true. We did bd last night though.

Ok good as long as u guys r on the same page. My hubby also felt the same way. After maybe 4 nights of shagging, I started having to "improvise". Nothing is more awkward for me, but he seemed to enjoy it with not one complaint. :thumbup:

Now does that mean I'm preggo? Hell no lol

Gl to u hon


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Ashley good thing you guys are still on the same page! My DH is perfectly ok with us having more sex during ovulation time, at the end it means he gets more than usual! lol 

Having another positive OPK so maybe my body is giving it another shot! Of course today has to be the day DH has a bad migraine! I just let him sleep hoping he'll feel better later today, will take another OPK later today to see how long my LH surge actually lasts. It was still neg yesterday...


----------



## Ashley1021

Oh boo! Migraines are terrible! :(


----------



## Mrs. Vet

He recovered throughout the day so we were able to get some BD! TWW now pretty much goes until our anniversary, hoping to have a BFP for a gift! :)


----------



## Gohan3117

Well, AF got me tonight. Has anybody ever experienced something...TMI alert.

...if you're late for AF, and you and your OH :sex: and you have an O, do you get AF right after, like a day or so later? It happens to me a lot, it seems like. Having sex and O'ing wouldn't cause a Chemical, would it? :shrug: I'm just curious. Please give me feedback.


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Gohan so sorry the witch got you! 

I had that happen once or twice, I assume it just speeds things up if she is already gearing up anyway. I had it while on the pill so I don't know about a chemical. I doubt sex can break up a perfectly healthy pregnancy..


----------



## Ashley1021

Well ladies I took an opk tonight because I'm having sharp on and off cramps on my right side. I wanted to make sure I knew my body well enough and it wasn't positive from cd 11 (friday) when od! Well I know I od Friday because of my opk and the cramps! What is this cramping I'm having now? Boo. I WILL NOT SYMPTOM SPOT lol


----------



## lilsoybean

So AF got me this morning. Pretty bummed. I was thinking about not temping this month and just using OPK's in hopes that it will be less stressful and consume less of my life. Sometimes I don't feel like myself because I think about getting pregnant all the time! What do you ladies think? Do you think temping is stressful and a break from it will help?


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hey ladies. Waiting for AF to show up today but no signs of her yet. Lots of pinching near my hips but no cramps at all. I took a dollar store test not with FMU yesterday and it was bfn.. So I'm probably not pregnant but still wondering. Hoping the witch comes soon or stays away for good!!!! Still having lots of cm. Cp is low and open. I will keep you all posted


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Happy new year everyone!! 
Hope it's going to be one with BFPs for us!! 

My temp is still higher than normal but not really at post-o temp. FF is not giving mecrosshairs for that reason I guess. I am still unsure if and when I even ovulated. Just wanting AF to show at this point so we can start over with a less messy cycle..


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey Ladies. I wanted to let you know that I'm getting a hormone panel done in a couple weeks, after I O and stuff. If you look in my siggy, inside the spoiler is the link to my TTC Journal that I just started. :)


----------



## Mrs. Vet

I hope you can get some answers Gohan!! 

Having a bit of a down moment after reading on the news about the first babies of the year being born.. I know we haven't been trying for long at all but right now I feel like it's never going to happen... I know it probably will but this cycle is so frustrating!


----------



## wishingforbub

Happy new year everyone! !!! Yes let's hope 2014is our bfp year! !

Gohan glad to have you back! Sorry af got you. That has happened to me regarding bding and af but I don't think bd would affect your pregnancy unless you were really far in. What's a hormone panel? 

Iilsoy I'm not doing temping etc this month. I'll just wait to see ewcm maybe I'll temp those days to see for a rise in temp. We are moving the end of this month so I have so much on my plate I'm glad to take my mind off ttc this month. 

Cd 8 for me almost cd 9. So another week or so to O. This month should be longer cycle for me tgan last month as mine alternates. 

Hope the witch stays away for those who are still in tww x


----------



## Gohan3117

wishingforbub said:


> Happy new year everyone! !!! Yes let's hope 2014is our bfp year! !
> 
> Gohan glad to have you back! Sorry af got you. That has happened to me regarding bding and af but I don't think bd would affect your pregnancy unless you were really far in. What's a hormone panel?
> 
> Iilsoy I'm not doing temping etc this month. I'll just wait to see ewcm maybe I'll temp those days to see for a rise in temp. We are moving the end of this month so I have so much on my plate I'm glad to take my mind off ttc this month.
> 
> Cd 8 for me almost cd 9. So another week or so to O. This month should be longer cycle for me tgan last month as mine alternates.
> 
> Hope the witch stays away for those who are still in tww x

A hormone panel is just where they test the levels of your Estrogen, Testosterone and Progesterone. Nothing special. But anyways, here I am just waiting...how are all my ladies doing?


----------



## Ashley1021

I seriously think I'm going crazy. I know 5dpo is wayyyyyyyy too soon for symptoms but I have been so crampy! I was determined to have a couple drinks last night- after the first one I felt so ill. I know I'm likely not pregnant- but it was just weird to me.


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hey ladies. I'm 15dpo today. AF should have arrived yesterday. I have had no symptoms all day that AF is coming but I'm feeling a bit crampy now. My cm has been bountiful again. Last night I had a small glass of champagne and felt extremely nauseous for the rest of the night. Boobs are still killing and lots of pinching near both hips. I squeezed out a drop of pee and took a dollar store test this aft and it was bfn. So annoying. I just want to know whether AF is coming or not! I have not had a speck of spotting since my last period. Not even darker cm. Really hoping this is my BFP on the way but not feeling hopeful with my bfn today.. Is everyone onto their next cycle or is anyone left still waiting for AF??


----------



## Ashley1021

I'm waiting for AF! She's due the 11th- but I already feel like she's coming. Last night I had such sharp pinching near my hips- and about three seconds of sharp pain as I'm typing this. I had one mixed drink last night and felt disgusting. Not so much nausea but like I had to have really bad runs. Lol (sorry tmi) 

And some ladies don't test positive right away! You aren't out until the witch shows! I hope it's your month!


----------



## wannabemamaz

That's what I felt last night too! I thought I was about to have diarrhea but never did. Also thought I was gonna throw up. Fx for you!!

I've been reading threads all day about ladies getting late bfps!!!


----------



## Ashley1021

We're in the same boat! I'm hoping for you!


----------



## wannabemamaz

Thanks girl!! I really hope it isn't my body still adjusting to coming off the pill. It's been 3 cycles!!


----------



## Ashley1021

I had the implant removed in October! So we really are in the same boat!


----------



## wannabemamaz

16dpo. Still waiting.. Don't know what to do at this point. At the end of today I will be 3 days late.


----------



## Ashley1021

Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## wannabemamaz

What do you think I should do?


----------



## Ashley1021

I would wait a couple days- and test again, if still negative go see your gyno!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

I agree with Ashley! ai so hope this is it for you and it will be a BFP! 

My temp finally is where it needs to be, maybe it just took longer to rise? FF sees me 5 dpo now, test date is our anniversary! Hoping for a special present for DH! And that the temp stays up and FF is right..


----------



## Ashley1021

Ugh! Boo- I took another blue dye test because I have nothing else at home. Faintest of faint lines.. AGAIN. Will definitely be getting a frer this weekend or early next week. As I am only around 8dpo.


----------



## wannabemamaz

Good luck, Ashley! And good luck Mrs. Vet.

Tested on a FRER yesterday afternoon and it was negative. Ugggh. But still having SO many pregnancy symptoms. It's killing me. What gives!? Boobs still hurt really bad. Basically all the same symptoms as a few days ago.

Called my dr first thing this morning and gave the nurse the scoop. She asked if I was stressed? I said.. I'm getting stressed because my period is not showing up but I'm still testing negative! But that I haven't really been stressed up to this point. She said ok I will have the nurse call you and talk to you about all the reasons your period could be late. Just because it is late doesn't necessarily mean you are pregnant. Ya thanks.. This is CD33 for me. I believe I ovulated on December 16th. We BD'd on 14th and 15th and then I didnt track when we DTD after O. It seems a bit too coincidental that my period is this late after having unprotected sex that close to ovulation. I really hope she will say I need to have a blood test done. I hate trying to convince nurses/doctors of what I think is going on. I mean, I have all the symptoms. I FEEL pregnant. Crazy vivid dreams. I woke myself up this morning because i was LAUGHING in my dream! Ugh. Waiting for the nurse to call and really hoping something positive comes from it. Please keep you FX for me.. or pray for me if that is something you girls do.. Will keep you posted.


----------



## wannabemamaz

I feel like I'm going to lose my mind. The nurse still hasn't called me and now the office is closed for lunch. I don't think I can handle going into the weekend without knowing if I am pregnant or not.


----------



## Ashley1021

Blood test take a couple days I think! :( so you probably won't know until next week if you get in today!


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies

Oh wannab I hope this is it for you!!!!!!!!!!! Fx'd

How is everyone else doing? 

I am 10 dpo today and surprisingly got quite a bit of ewcm today. Was not expect it for a few days so we bd anyway. I've been having serious O cramps too so I think I'll O in next day or so. Let's hope we get it right this cycle ;-)


----------



## wannabemamaz

Doctor called. They said they won't rush a blood test because it isn't urgent yet. So frustrated. Appointment with my doc on Monday..


----------



## Mrs. Vet

How frustrating! This waiting just sucks! I hope he'll do a blood test on monday then... 

Having some brownish spotting today, not sure if it's AF gearing up or another sign for an anovulatory cycle. Of course I am hoping for it to be IB but not getting my hopes up... 
Was a bit crampy this morning and had a pinching in one of my boobs twice but other than that no symptoms...


----------



## Mrs. Vet

When I put into fertility friend that I had spotting today it takes away my crosshairs? WTF? Why? 

Without the spotting it has me at 6 dpo but the temps are still lower than normal, that's why I'm not sure I really ovulated.. but since they are still above the coverline i guess it's possible.. 

Not putting in the spotting then, I guess, I want to keep my crosshairs for a bit longer :D


----------



## wannabemamaz

Spotting today. I guess I'm out. 5 days late? I HATE the witch.. So depressed today.


----------



## wannabemamaz

Good luck Mrs. vet! I hope it is IB. I have no experience with FF so can't help you there!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Looks like full blown AF this morning, guess I never ovulated with being sick and all that :( 
Just glad that this messy cycle is finally over, hopefully now it will all go back to normal and we have a chance again!


----------



## Ashley1021

Sorry she got ya! :(


----------



## Mrs. Vet

I hope you girls are more lucky!!

I am just glad there is a new cycle and hopefully I ovulate this time!


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies

Mrs vet so sorry af got you and it was such a confusing cycle for you. Fx'd for this cycle! !

Wannab I hope your spotting is just ib and not af. Have you tested again? :dust: to you

I am currently on cd 13 (it's past 1 am here) I had ewcm cd 10, 11, 12. I'm not temping this cycle so not sure when I O but I'll just guess yesterday based on ewcm and O in previous cycles. We bd all three days so fx'd. I've been so exhausted by our move that I have not really been stressing about ttc too much thank goodness! 

I hope you are all well. Let's get our bfps!!!!


----------



## wannabemamaz

hey ladies. AF came in full force on Saturday.. so I'm CD3 today. That cycle was brutal. I am convinced once I actually do get pregnant that I won't have any early symptoms. I had EVERY SINGLE ONE this month. Except for IB. ridiculous. I had the worst panic attack on Saturday night. I have never been so out of control. It was so horrible. Ugh. I hate what our bodies can do to us.


----------



## Mrs. Vet

I'm so sorry wanna! I was hoping this would be your month!! 

I am pretty pissed right now, I know it's not fair or reasonable but seriously!! 
My friend found out her fiancé cheated on her and ended up hooking up with another guy herself. Turns out now she is pregnant and isn't even sure which one is the father. 

I love her and since it looks like she won't get back together with her fiancé I guess she didn't actually cheat but seriously?? Why do people just get pregnant by accident (she was even using birth control I think) and we have been trying for a few months now with no success, others are trying for years!! 
I am just irritated&#8230;


----------



## Ashley1021

That would irritate me too!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Beside the fact that it's not fair that people just get pregnant by accident like that I find it wrong on many levels if you have a relationship situation that is unsolved and have sex with someone else then without even using condoms&#8230; 

I got over it quick though, well sort of, I got distracted when my friend asked me if we want to go to the park with our dogs (it is dark already but since it was 2 of us so I figured why not), so we went and there was a guy masturbating in front of us!! 
We called the cops and dude was even stupid enough to sneak around us in the bushes until the cops showed a few minutes later, he tried to take off then but they caught him and arrested him! Turned out there were 3 more ladies in the park that saw him and when the cops asked them filed a report too so he is busted! 

I saw this before and didn't call the cops and regretted it, I feel so good about for once not putting up with pervs and calling the cops and he might actually face consequences as there were enough witnesses! :D 

So yes, feeling less down now, still pissed about my friend and not sure how to act around her but at least I got a perv arrested tonight!


----------



## wannabemamaz

Oh my word mrs vet. That is disgusting. I'm so glad they caught him. Yuck..

Also how frustrating about your friend.. that would make me really annoyed.


----------



## wishingforbub

Wannab so sorry af got you. You're right our bodies can be so so cruel I hate it. But we must just hang on. Our time will come. I think that's why this cycle I'm doing my best not to put too much energy into it because come af I feel drained. But putting out some positive vibes!

Mrs vet... so good you got that creep arrested. So disgusting! !!! As for your friend I can understand how frustrating it is when people who don't try just get pg....but everything happens im due time. I guess your friend is in a pickle herself. I hope she clears up who the dad is. 

I'm not 100% sure on my O day. I'm cd 14 today but I think it was either cd 11/12/13 so I'm either 3/2/1 dpo. I've had the most intense o pains I've ever had this cycle. My bbs are already a bit tender and my nipps have hurt since 2days ago. 

:dust: to everyone xx


----------



## Mrs. Vet

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Ashley1021

Got my BFP! Three weeks and two Days! Due sept 23rd :)


----------



## wannabemamaz

Congrats Ashley!! Please give us a recap on your symptoms and when you tested!!! H&H 9 months!!!!


----------



## Ashley1021

Well I didn't have many symptoms at all! I got sick on NYE after one drink. I also got really bad bacne which made me test at 12 DPO. Got a faint positive on 12dpo! So no symptoms is sometimes a good thing! :)


----------



## lilsoybean

Ashley1021 said:


> Got my BFP! Three weeks and two Days! Due sept 23rd :)

Congratulations Ashley! I know it's a little personal but, do you mind sharing your bd timing? I wish you a wonderful pregnancy.


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh Ashley congratulations! !! Yay finally a bfp in the group! !!! So happy for you. H&H 9 months to you. ..keep us updated on your symptoms as you go!!

I'm now either 4/5/6 dpo. Only thing I have are extremely sore bbs and some twinges. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Ashley1021

Today I have the worst headache ever! This may be because I'm kicking out caffeine gradually though. I'm addicted lol


----------



## wannabemamaz

lilsoybean said:


> Ashley1021 said:
> 
> 
> Got my BFP! Three weeks and two Days! Due sept 23rd :)
> 
> Congratulations Ashley! I know it's a little personal but, do you mind sharing your bd timing? I wish you a wonderful pregnancy.Click to expand...

I would also love to know the BD timing.. And also see a pic of the BFP!!!!:happydance:


----------



## wannabemamaz

wishingforbub said:


> Oh Ashley congratulations! !! Yay finally a bfp in the group! !!! So happy for you. H&H 9 months to you. ..keep us updated on your symptoms as you go!!
> 
> I'm now either 4/5/6 dpo. Only thing I have are extremely sore bbs and some twinges.
> 
> How is everyone else?

FX for you, Wishing. I really hope this is your month!!!

AF is still hanging on for dear life. I think today will be the last day. .Finally. With 5 days late she really took her sweet time hanging around. Ugh! I really plan to BD as much as possible this month. Last month I thought our timing was pretty good but I guess not.

I have these weird thoughts about my cervix sometimes. This is totally a TMI explanation but I feel like I can't possibly be the only one that feels this way. Our vagina is so 'vast' compared to the size of our cervix. Sometimes I think how can enough (if any) semen even get inside the cervix for me to be able to get pregnant. I know it only takes one sperm and I know it really isn't as complicated as it seems.. but I wonder what if none is getting in there?! Lots of the time throughout the month my cervix isn't even straight inside the open of the vagina. It's kinda tilted. I can't believe I'm trying to explain this. Oh the things we say/do when trying to TTC. Is anyone on the same page as me!??!


----------



## wishingforbub

Haha wannab I know what you mean. I always think how can so many millions of them just get lost or be unsuccessful lol. Hehe yes the cervix opening is so small so they really have to know where they are going lol. 
Fingers crossed this is our month xxxxx 

I remember when I fell pg with ds we Bd day before o and day of then most days after o. I really think that my egg only lives for a very short time or dh spermies don't live too long so I think we need to Bd as close as possible to o but that's not that easy when you can only really do it at night. Lol but this is my own idea haha


----------



## Ashley1021

My doctor said I conceived on NYE! We didn't have sex NYE- the day before NYE we did, so those swimmers were waiting for the egg. The thing is I thought I ovulated on CD 11 (that's when I got a pos opk) so I guess I really ovulated CD 15- idk! Really confusing. I got my positive On Tuesday! So if I did ovulate NYE that would've been 8 DPO. I went in Tuesday and they confirmed with a urine test. They won't do betas until I'm further along. So I'm pretty nervous of miscarrying. I have my dating scan feb 5th! 
And this was my faint BFP at 8dpo! Or if I actually ovulated on cd 11 then I would've been 11 DPO!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wannabemamaz

wishingforbub said:


> Haha wannab I know what you mean. I always think how can so many millions of them just get lost or be unsuccessful lol. Hehe yes the cervix opening is so small so they really have to know where they are going lol.
> Fingers crossed this is our month xxxxx
> 
> I remember when I fell pg with ds we Bd day before o and day of then most days after o. I really think that my egg only lives for a very short time or dh spermies don't live too long so I think we need to Bd as close as possible to o but that's not that easy when you can only really do it at night. Lol but this is my own idea haha

Our bodies are too complicated to understand I guess!!!

That's good you've kind of figured out what worked for you!! Hoping you get your BFP soon!!


----------



## wannabemamaz

So Great, Ashley!! You must be so excited! So happy for you! (and also a bit jealous!!!)


----------



## Ashley1021

wannabemamaz said:


> So Great, Ashley!! You must be so excited! So happy for you! (and also a bit jealous!!!)

I'm more scared then excited. Just nervous I won't carry peanut to term :(


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Congrats Ashley!! So happy for you!! Finally a BFP in our group!! 

I have been feeling sick in the morning for the past 3 days and my temp is still higher than it should be. AF was pretty short too. I don't think I even ovulated last cycle but all this made me take a FRER and it was BFN :( 
Not sure what is going on with my body.. 
I am out of ICs and am debating if I should even bother buying new ones since most of them have bad reviews for giving false negatives.. maybe I should just go get a test if I actually think I'm pregnant instead of stressing myself with testing early? 
There will be new tests coming once I order ovulation tests again but meanwhile I might just not spend the money anymore...


----------



## wishingforbub

Aaaw ashley that's soooo exciting! !! Def a line on that test. If you got your pos opk on cd 11 I think you would ovulate within 24-48 hrs. So def could have O on nye not the day of pos opk. Don't stress about your little bean. I know it's only natural but just stay positive, treat your mind and body right and you'll be fine. It's an amazing journey ahead of you...enjoy every moment even the niggles and pains  

Mrs vet maybe your body is just a bit run down after not feeling so well.


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies

Is everyone ok?
7/8/9 dpo for me today. Still sore bbs. But nothing out of the ordinary. 

Beem very quiet on here. Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## lilsoybean

Just waiting to ovulate. I've been really, really down lately....and weepy. I think it's because my due date is quickly approaching ( if I wouldn't have miscarried ) and my best friend who got pregnant two weeks before me is getting ready to have her baby. I was really hoping to be pregnant again before what would have been my due date. I just feel like it's never going to happen for us. I'm really trying to stay positive but I'm just down. Also, my obgyn appt. was moved to the 23rd...frustrating.

Sorry about the sob story...just frustrating.


----------



## wishingforbub

Aaw lilsoy I'm sorry you are feeling so down :'( you will get your bfp and your sticky bean... just hang in there hun. :hug:

I am 9/10/11 dpo today. I have had af type cramps /feelings all day. Bbs still big and sore but super sore when I wear a bra. this tww feels like a month  

How is everyone else? Where are you in your cycles now? Anyone in tww?


----------



## wannabemamaz

i'm so sorry lilsoy.. i can't even imagine how difficult that must be. really praying you get your bfp soon!

I am CD 12 today. I'm not checking CP or CM this cycle. I get too obsessive over it. We will just BD when we can and then see what happens. And no testing again until AF is late. Really hoping she isnt though after such a long cycle last month. Ugh! Feeling positive and happy to not obsess over it. Yay.

I usually O around CD15 or a just before.. we will start BDing now hopefully everyday. We are very busy though so hopefully we can find time. Work is also crazy busy so that will help me not to obsess too much.

How are the rest of you? Good luck Wishing. Hope this is your month!!! <3


----------



## Gohan3117

Hi ladies. I know my attendance is spotty on here, but I am in need of advice. 

So, here's the thing. You all know that DH and I were on "break" in December, as we were just NTNP. Well, we did BD a couple times, but we weren't "trying". Anyway, AF came, but it was very strange. She lasted 8 days, which my AF's normally last about 3-5(5 is the most). The weird thing is...I only had to take Midol once, the cramps were almost non-existent. And the actually bleeding was so... "on and off". Like, I'd bleed a little bit, and then I thought I'd be done, and then I'd bleed a bit more. It was never my usual "fill up a pad 2 times a day for 3 days and then spot one day and then I'm done" kind of cycle. It was drawn out and mostly a little bit here and there, which is very abnormal. So, now here I am at CD18, and my OPK's aren't getting ANY darker. I've barely have a visible line since CD9, it got a TAD darker one day, but the next it was almost invisible. I'm usually about 4DPO by this point. But why am I not getting +OPK's? DH and I have never used protection, and he did ejaculate inside me the couple times we BD'd last cycle, but I remember taking one HPT last cycle, I think it was at about 12DPO and it was a clear negative. So I got AF the next day. But like I said, it was a weird cycle. And now, I've been noticing some strange symptoms on and off for a couple weeks or so. I will list them below.

Headaches that only occur in the forehead/between eyes region
An abnormal sensitivity to sad/romantic/touching movies, I can't help but cry, which is very abnormal for me. 
A continuous nausea-type feeling
When I get scared or startled(which seems to happen way more frequently, might I add), I feel like I'm gonna vomit and then I get very dizzy and I feel weak
Peeing more frequently
Feeling more clingy and cuddly with DH, not wanting him to leave for work, and when he comes home from work, I won't let go.
Being more horny, like one orgasm isn't enough. :blush:
Becoming much more frustrated much faster and easier
My appetite has increased a LOT. I was hardly eating anything, and now I can't seem to eat enough. I wake up in the morning almost fainting from hunger and dizziness. 
A strange heartburn/pain in my upper-middle abdomen(it feels like I'm having a gallbladder attack like I did before I had it removed)

Anyway, some of these things have happened in the past, but I just feel weird. Do you think I might be pregnant? I don't know...it just feels really weird. I'm kinda scared. :nope: Advice please?


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Haven't been online for a few days. 
My tooth got bad again tuesday, again the day of my pos OPK. He started a root canal treatment on wednesday and I guess I ended up not ovulating again, temp never went up. Having a positive OPK again today so hoping it works this time. If not I will call my doctor next week, this is getting old... 
Still in a lot of pain, the dentist said it will take a few days for it to go away, it is slowly getting better but I still need pain meds 3 times a day... 

Gohan have you tested again? I would try!


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies 

Just got my :bfp: today!! In absolute shock. Cannot believe it!!! We are so ecstatic and excited. I pray this bean sticks!! Thank you ladies for all your support xxwill post symptoms by dpo. I noted everything but most were the same as af cycles. Got a faint positive on cheaper hpt at 3pm so not fmu. Then a positive on CB digi 1.5 hrs later. I'm either 12/13/14 dpo. :yipee:
 



Attached Files:







20140118_145531-1.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 3









20140118_163933-1.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wishingforbub

Ok so I think I O on cd 11/12/13. I am thinking cd 12. I didn't temp or use opk. I just waited to see ewcm which I saw on cd10. Typically I O the second day after seeing ewcm. Which would be cd 12. We bd cd 10/11/12. Here are my symptoms by dpo from cd13. Anything abnormal I'll put in red:

Dpo1: sensitive nipps. Bad O pain. Bloated.
Dpo2: mild O pains on right. Gassy. Little bloated. Bbs full.
Dpo3: nipps v.sore. bbs bit tender. Bloated. Cervix twinges. Pinching on sides.
Dpo4: nipss v.sore. bbs sore. Bloated. 
Dpo5: nipps v.sore. lots of creamy cm bloated. Twinges.
Dpo6: bbs still fulland sore. Pains and twinges in tummy. Gassy. Bloated. 
Dpo7: bbs sore. Bloated. Bbs hurt lots when I wear a bra. Moody. Gassy. occasional twinges. 
Dpo8: sore bbs. Bloated.
Dpo9: sore bbs. Little twinges. Bloated. 
Dpo10: constipated. Af cramps. Sore bbs. Bloated. VERY SHARP PAIN ONCE ON LOWER RIGHT 
Dpo11: some af cramps. Bbs sore. Bloated. Twinges on right. Gassy. woke with stuffy nose and sneezes. Sore throat at night
Dpo12: bbs sore. Bloated. Twinges. Af feeling in pm. Constipated. sore throat. Right ear ache. Stuffy nose. Nausea with breakfast. Pimple on tummy
Dpo 13: bbs sore very big and heavy. Mild af cramps. Bloated. Nipps sore. Heavy uterus feeling. BFP!!!!

Please note though that I experience almost all of these every month. The stand out ones were for me definitely the super sharp pain at 10dpo. Ive only ever felt that exact pain when pg with ds in tww. It was an omg sort of pain. Also the pimple on my tummy is very strange. With ds i got one on my bottom in the tww. The nose throat and ear issues were strange too but I can't really say they're hormonal. 

My cm was the exact same besides the one day I had more. My bbs always hurt in tww but this time it feels they started super early as was the case with ds. 

So happy. Truly wish the baby sticks and is healthy. 

:dust: to all you girls xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Gohan..have you taken another test? If you're still unsure. ..please go to doctor and get bloods done. Fingers crossed. Xx


----------



## lilsoybean

Hey Wishing!!! Congrats! I wish you a very happy and healthy nine months!!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

OMG wishing congrats!! So happy for you!! Happy and healthy 9 months! 

Waiting if my temp goes up in the morning to see if I actually ovulated this time. Lots of watery CM today so I'm hoping this means my body made up its mind!


----------



## wishingforbub

Thanks ladies :flower: 

I hope you all get your bfps soon so we can hang out in first tri. 
Lilsoy how are you feeling? 

Mrs vet I hope your tooth is ok and you get your temp rise today!! Fingers crossed


----------



## Mrs. Vet

No temp rise again :( Giving it until tomorrow, then calling my doctor.. so frustrating!


----------



## lilsoybean

wishingforbub said:


> Thanks ladies :flower:
> 
> I hope you all get your bfps soon so we can hang out in first tri.
> Lilsoy how are you feeling?
> 
> Mrs vet I hope your tooth is ok and you get your temp rise today!! Fingers crossed

I'm feeling much better! Thanks for asking. I finally broke down and went to the doc (pcp not obgyn) and got on some meds. It's helping sooooo much so far. I also spoke with a counselor about the miscarriage and that helped as well. My friend had her baby yesterday and I was truly happy for her! I feel much less stressed about ttc at this point which I'm hoping will help lead to my quicker BFP. I guess we'll see. I'm waiting for confirmation on ovulation. I think it happened yesterday or will happen today.

How are you feeling so far? Will you still be viewing this thread or are you moving on to another one since you have your BFP? I would like to stay in touch.


----------



## lilsoybean

Mrs. Vet said:


> No temp rise again :( Giving it until tomorrow, then calling my doctor.. so frustrating!

Sorry Mrs. Vet, I can't imagine how frustrated you must feel. Maybe doc will be able to shed some light on what's going on.


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi lilsoy
So glad you spoke to your doc and counsellor. You needed it. So happy you're feeling better  honestly this month I was much more relaxed about ttc. I'm feeling normal. No af cramps since yesterday. When i was pg with ds the same and it came back at 5 weeks. My bbs were more sore today and my nipps. That's about it and a few twinges. 

Aw mrs vet I hope u get that temp rise or get some conclusions. 


I have dr appointment on wed for bloods before we move to norway next week


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh and btw lilsoy I'll hang around on the thread. I wanna se you all get your bfps xx


----------



## wannabemamaz

Congrats wishing!!!! So happy for you!!!!!


----------



## Gohan3117

I tested, but got a :bfn: (I used a Dollar Tree cheapie)

But here's the thing, I never got a :bfp: on HPT's when I was pregnant with my angel baby. I knew, but never got the :bfp: until I went in when I was bleeding with lots of pain, and I had a :bfp: but not a viable one. I fully miscarried about 2 days later. 

The strange symptoms keep continuing. I'll make a list again.

Nipples are always erect*
Sore and tingly* nipples
Sore breasts
Headaches in the forehead/between eyes region*
Lower back pain*
DH said my nipples were wet and tasted funny(lactating? o-o)*
Weepy/emotional 
More frustrated
Increased appetite
Bumps on labia(sorry if TMI!)
"leaking"*
Peeing more frequently
Fatigue
Constant nausea*
Acne (which if I wasn't pregnant, I shouldn't have AT ALL because I would be about to ovulate and my skin is perfect at that time)

The symptoms with a * are ones that I've never experienced before. It's really weird. I'm really weirded out, girls. :shrug:


----------



## lilsoybean

Gohan~

I think I would definitely go to the doctor and let them know what's going on with your body. I imagine they could do some blood work for you and give you some answers. It would probably put your mind at ease a little. The stress of worrying about all those symptoms can't be good for you....pregnant or not.


----------



## wishingforbub

Thanks wannab :) how are you doing?

Gohan def see a doctor.


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Gohan you should see a doctor! 

So should I *sigh*. Temp went even down, so no ovulation again. Can my tooth still be causing this? It is a lot better but still hurting a little bit... 
I was out all day and didn't get a hold of my doctor so I'll try again tomorrow..


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies how are you all doing today? 

I'm feeling ok. Just a few dizzy spells and big bbs.


----------



## Mrs. Vet

No temp rise again here but after one day of negative another positive OPK. I am at my wits end, booked an appointment on thursday and am hoping for a temp rise by then or some answers about what the heck is going on with my body. It's been a week now with always 2 days positive, one day negative, 2 days pos and so on 

This makes no sense to me! 

wishing I hope it will stay that way and you won't get bad morning sickness! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## wishingforbub

Thanks mrs vet..with ds ms kicked in at 6 weeks til 12 weeks so I'm sure it's coming I'm already having bouts of mild nausea. 

I think your pos then neg then pos opk could mean that your body is gearing up to O but then for some reason does not? ? Maybe tooth related? I hope you get some answers soon hun x


----------



## wannabemamaz

hey ladies. sorry for the absence from me. i fell on the ice at home on friday and injured my knee. i'm in so much pain. i convinced hubby to bd (he didnt want to as i was in so much pain he was worried he would hurt me more) on saturday as i was having EWCM. I haven't been checking CM or CP (I only noticed CM when I wiped) this cycle so not exactly sure where I am. I could be around 3dpo. Not sure. 

hope the rest of you are doing well.


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies! I never went to the Doctor, because I guess I just have some kind of cold/flu thing. I woke up this morning so hoarse I sounded like a man. :haha: But anyway, I have good news! I'm O'ing as we speak! I've continued to test, and this morning at about 3AM I took the test in the picture I attached and it definitely looks positive to me! I guess I just O'd late! Hubby and I BD'd last night and we will again today! So excited to be back in the swing! How are my ladies holding up? I'll be visiting more often over the next couple weeks! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







1-21-14post.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies

How are you all doing? 
Gohan great u got your pos opk. 

Saw my ob today. Am 4wks1d so far. Approximate due date is 30 September! Had bloods done. Hcg was 628. Will go in on Friday for another blood test. :-D


----------



## lilsoybean

Wannabe ~ That's too bad you got hurt! I am not enjoying all the ice and snow we've been having around here. It's so cold!! I think I might be right around the same dpo as you!

Wishing ~ That is sooo exciting! I can't wait to do all that stuff again!

So I'm giving up on temping this month. I was going to do it around O time so that I could pinpoint ovulation but my chart is all screwed up. I think I'm just going to stop for the month and start fresh next month. I think I ovulated sometime between Friday and Monday....so I'm either 5 dpo today OR 2 dpo. Either way, I will probably test around Feb. 3 if AF doesn't get me first..which it probably will. I'm getting a ton of really sharp pains in my left ovary...like a lot. 

I got to doc tomorrow...maybe she will be able to help me figure out why it's not happening for us. This is my 5th cycle TTC since the loss and I know that isn't too long but I thought it would have happened by now.

Well, I guess that's it. I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Gohan3117

wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> How are you all doing?
> Gohan great u got your pos opk.
> 
> Saw my ob today. Am 4wks1d so far. Approximate due date is 30 September! Had bloods done. Hcg was 628. Will go in on Friday for another blood test. :-D

I'm so happy you got your BFP wishing! Praying you have a H&H 9 months!

I'm continuing to stay positive, as I am officially 1dpo! Feels so good to be back in the wait! I need to order up some HPT's, though. I only have two left. 

Of the ladies who buy internet dip strips, which do you prefer? Babi, ClinicalGuard or Wondfo? I have had such great success with the Wondfo OPK's, but I seem to get a lot of evaps on the Wondfo HPT's. I was thinking of the ClinicalGuard, since on Amazon, the Babi ones don't have such good ratings. Any thoughts?

Anyway, how are all the ladies doing? It's been quiet on her recently!


----------



## lilsoybean

Gohan3117 said:


> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> How are you all doing?
> Gohan great u got your pos opk.
> 
> Saw my ob today. Am 4wks1d so far. Approximate due date is 30 September! Had bloods done. Hcg was 628. Will go in on Friday for another blood test. :-D
> 
> I'm so happy you got your BFP wishing! Praying you have a H&H 9 months!
> 
> I'm continuing to stay positive, as I am officially 1dpo! Feels so good to be back in the wait! I need to order up some HPT's, though. I only have two left.
> 
> Of the ladies who buy internet dip strips, which do you prefer? Babi, ClinicalGuard or Wondfo? I have had such great success with the Wondfo OPK's, but I seem to get a lot of evaps on the Wondfo HPT's. I was thinking of the ClinicalGuard, since on Amazon, the Babi ones don't have such good ratings. Any thoughts?
> 
> Anyway, how are all the ladies doing? It's been quiet on her recently!Click to expand...


I know I get mine on Amazon but I'm not sure what brand they are...I'll go check...they say [email protected] on them. So what exactly is a evap??


----------



## lilsoybean

Oh yeah, I wanted to ask if any of you have ever used the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor? I was thinking about getting one but don't want to spend the $$$ on the machine or the expensive test strips. However, it would be worth it if it worked. I'm going to ask doc about it tomorrow too but I wanted to check on here first. Thanks!


----------



## wishingforbub

Aw wannab I hope your knee is ok. At least you got the bd in lol. Hopefully you caught the egg 

Lilsoy I didn't temp either last month I found it much less stressful. I have never used opk or digital nonitors either. And you asked what an evap was? It's a line that shows up where the positive line os meant to. Usually has no colour (just grey or a shadow) ) sometimes thinner than the normal line (but many times not) and lots of times shows up after the time limit og the test. Blue dye tests are more notorious for these. 

Gohan well done on being 1dpo!!!!!! So exciting


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hey ladies. I've been absent again.. Sorry for that. I'm just really trying hard not to obsess over my TWW. I think I might be 5dpo today? Boobs are super sore which doesnt usually happen for me until a few days before AF. Also my face is breaking out HORRIBLY. That's really all I've paid attention to..

How are the rest of you?? GL Gohan on your next cycle! Way to be positive!! =)


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh wannab. Your symptoms sound promising !! Esp the bbs. Mine hurt basically the day after O thos time which was how it was with ds.


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Wanna I hope your knee is better? 

Gohan I'm crossing all my fingers for you! 

Doctor confirmed today that I haven't ovulated :( She wants me to come in when AF starts to run some hormone tests. She said we can also wait a bit longer but we just want to know what's going on. She also said I need to gain weight, which I know (I am underweight), I have been trying to gain weight for years and it just doesn't happen. Sometimes if I eat really high calory and avoid stress I can gain a little but never enough.. 

So I guess I just need to keep trying and see what those tests say...


----------



## wishingforbub

Aww mrs vet :hug: I hope you will get some answers soon. Good that you will get tested to see what's going on.


----------



## lilsoybean

Alright so I don't know how I feel....

I went to the doctor today and she suggested I start taking Clomid to help with my ovulation since it happens pretty late and it's pretty irregular. So she did a sonogram to check for any cysts and to make sure that they were under 3 cm. They found one on my left ovary that is 3.5 cm (ughh!). She thinks it's the corpus luteum. So I have to go back on the 31st to check it again and see if it's smaller. If so, I will start taking the Clomid. While I was there, they checked Progesterone levels and my Thyroid. They also prescribed a SA for my hubby....so we'll see how that turns out.

I guess on one hand, I'm glad we are moving in the right direction but on the other hand, I was just hoping that I wouldn't have to go through any fertility meds and all that. 

Also, I my job forced us to change our insurance and now everything is messed up with my prescriptions and I have to deal with the headache of going back and forth with my doc, the pharmacy, and the insurance company....very frustrating!! 

Sorry for the long post and thanks for listening!

Wannabe~ Those symptoms sound really good!!


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies. I'm sorry Mrs. Vet about not ovulating. :hugs: I will be praying that you join us in the TWW soon! 

lilsoy - Aww I'm sorry about the cyst! :nope: I'll be praying that it shrinks and goes away completely! (also that the other two go away!)

As for me...a lot of things have been going on in my hometown in Ohio (which I am currently 2,498 miles away from)

My dear friend for many years has suffered the loss of her pappy(I loved him so much...he was like my own pappy), her Uncle's house (which I spent many nights swimming at) burnt to the ground, and one of the elders of her church(her husband is the Pastor of the church) passed away. My friend is being hit so hard. And I knew all these people.

My best friend's dad (who renovated my parents house a couple years back and an elder at my home church) is having a triple heart bypass tomorrow morning. I'm devastated. :nope:

Two different car accidents happened over the past 48 hours. One involved two cars of teenagers. Two 16 year olds died, a 17 year old died, two more were left in critical condition and after 16 hours of fighting for life, one of them died. One of the fatalities was my friend's cousin(whom I had also known quite well)

The other car accident involved an 85 year old woman who is well known in my hometown, whom drove to pick up her grandson and on her way ended up falling asleep at the wheel. She hit a minivan head on. The van held a couple inside, a 9 year old girl, a 19 month old little girl and a 9 month old baby boy. The couple and the 9 year old were killed on impact and the babies came out alive, but the infant will be crippled and the 19 month old is paralyzed from the chest down. The couple also have 5 other children at home and had another on the way. Left behind are a 13 year old girl, twin 7 year old boys, a 5 year old girl, a 3 year old girl, the 19 month old girl and the 9 month old boy. Both parents were only children, so no Aunt's or Uncle's. There grandparents are either dead or alcoholics. They have no one. They are being taken care of by a great-aunt right now and my friend is asking her church if anyone could foster any of these children or adopt. (the family was active in my friend's church) It just so awful. :cry:

I found out my brother has a staff infection on his face that is spreading rapidly. He went to the doctor today and they sent him straight to a ENT Doc and they gave him a prednisone shot and another shot, some heavy duty antibiotics and some steroidal creams to put on his face. He goes back tomorrow to get checked out, and if the swelling hasn't improved, he's being admitted to the hospital. Looks like I may be making a trip to Ohio to stay with him as my parents are leaving next week to go to Atlanta for my dad's new job training. 

I also found out that my Mom's plan to visit me in March have been post-poned until she is medically cleared by her Gastroenterologist. (she has Crohn's disease) I'm heartbroken... :cry:

And myself, I was told today at the Doctor that I may have a stomach ulcer. I am having testing done on Monday to confirm the hunch. 

Symptom-wise, all I've noticed is I am exhausted and weepy. My nips are sensitive, and I seem to have an increase of CM. Also, I have this sharp pain on my left lower abdomen. I don't know what that means, if it means anything at all. 

So, I'm just trying to survive right now. Pleas keep myself and my family and friends in your prayers. We could really use it. :cry:


----------



## wannabemamaz

Oh Gohan. I'm so sorry. What a difficult time you and your family must be going through. By the sounds of the ulcer it sounds like you are under a LOT of stress. Remember to take care of yourself. Is there something you could do this weekend to get away for a little bit and have some time to recouperate? It sounds like you need it! 

Praying for you and all of those involved in everything you mentioned. Hang in there, chica. You can do it!

Cold symptoms for me today. Not enjoying it at all! It's been a week since I sprained my knee and it isnt a whole lot better. I'm sure tired of limping around!

February is going to be a write off for us. Hubby is gone from the 6-23. I guess it will be a month for me to just relax and not have to think about it since we will completely miss the window. Sigh.


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies

Iilsoy glad you got checked out and I hope the cyst shrinks too. I'm so confused by corpus luteum cysts- do they grow and then shrink down? Is that the normal cycle? hopefully everything will be ok. On the upside your doctor is not hesitating to help you and offer clomid. It could assist your chance of conception :) 

Gohan my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family and friends and your hometown. Such a difficult horrible time. By the sounds of it it's a close knit community and I'm sure you will all pull through together. :hug: if you do have an ulcer it must be all the stress you're under. Try to take it easy 

Wanna...I got a cold too in tww. My nose is still stuffy. They say your immune system lowers for implantation to occur :) so FX'D for you!

I had betas done today again. Will get results tomorrow. Please say a little prayer that everything is ok xx


----------



## wannabemamaz

Thanks, Wishing! I really hope it is for implantation.. eeeeek! Dont get me too excited! How are you feeling?? Would love a new low-down on all your symptoms!! Love that you're still sticking around!!


----------



## wannabemamaz

Also - praying for your betas. Keep us posted!


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies, thank you for all the support. My brother went back to the Doctor today to get rechecked out, and they said the swelling had improved a bit, so the hospital isn't necessary quite yet. He has another appointment Monday and they said if he gets any worse, to take him straight to the ER and they would admit him. (apparently since my brother is the grandson of my grandfather, the word has spread that this is a big deal, since my grandfather is on the board at the hospital ) So we're holding it together for now. 

Anyhoo, as for symptoms, I've just been getting some dull cramps in my pelvis and some EXTREME gas. It's kind of ridiculous. My nips seem to be a bit bigger(but I could be imagining it) and I'm still crazy horny. I've had diarrhea all day today, and I've been very emotional today and clingy. I dunno. :shrug:

How are my ladies? :hugs:


----------



## wishingforbub

Thanks wanna! :flower: I'm hanging to see you all get your bfps  I am feeling ok. Have bouts of light headedness and my bbs are not sore just big. My nipps are sore though. I have lots pf twinges/pokes in my uterus pelvic area and I get this empty feeling that I need to eat something. It makes me feel queasy lol. Oh and I'm bloated!! Big time lol. I get my betas back in a few hours. Super nervous!!

Gohan that's great about your brother. Keeping FX'd things all work out and to top it off that you get your bfp!


----------



## lilsoybean

Gohan ~ I hope things continue to improve for you and your family. You are definitely in my prayers.

Wishing~ Also thinking of you and hoping your betas come back with positive results. I'm sure they will. ;). I don't really understand the Corpus Luteum stuff either. :/. However, I do think that it does grow and shrink with every cycle. 

Wannabe~ I think your symptoms are still sounding good. When I was pg I had sore boobs and cold symptoms. FX for you!

As for me, I don't know when I ovulated but my blood work came back that I did...so I have that going for me. I'm just hoping that the cyst goes down so I can take the clomid next cycle. I'm still hopeful for a BFP this cycle but not counting on it.

I hope you all are well and enjoying your weekend!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Gohan you are in my thoughts, that is a lot to take at once! Glad your brother seems to be getting better for now! 

wishing I hope your betas are coming back positive! 

lilsoybean I hope the cyst goes away and that you end up with a BFP! 

Not much new here, OPKs getting darker again, today it was dark enough that I think it could be positive, since I put it on the counter and forgot about it for an hour I am not sure. If it wasn't quite positive yet I think it will be tomorrow, we will BD but as this is round 4 of positive OPKs this cycle I don't expect it to result in ovulation..


----------



## lilsoybean

Mrs. Vet~ have they figured out why you aren't ovulating?


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies! :hugs:

I haven't heard anything about my brother today, so I'm assuming no news is good news. :shrug:

Praying for you, Mrs. Vet that they figure out why you aren't ovulating and hoping that you will soon!

Continuing to pray for you, lilsoy that the cyst continues to shrink! :pray:

As for me, symptoms are still showing. I'll get a throbbing sensation on my breasts and tingling/sensitivity on my nipples. Still having dull cramps/twinges in my right ovary, and still tons of gas. I've been sneezing and coughing and waking up every morning sounding like a man because I'm so hoarse. My eyes are itching and I'm still having headaches and my nose is always running if it's not stuffy. Still exhausted and fatigued and tons of acne. I keep switching between constipation and diarrhea; there's no in between. CM seems to have disappeared, so I'm just trying to wait it out...not feeling too confident. :nope: I'm just hoping it's not all wishful thinking or in my head. I just want this so bad. :cry:


----------



## Gohan3117

New symptoms: Aching pain underneath right arm(NEVER had pain like this in this place!), and my joints are hurting so bad! I hope these are good signs! :thumbup:


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi everyone!
Gohan I hope too that everything you're experiencing are good signs! FX'd

Mrs vet I hope this is your O! 

Lilsoy good that you Od. Now that cyst must just play along! 

Wanna how are you feeling? 

Well ladies I finally got my beta results that they took friday. Nurse called and said Dr Is very happy :yipee: it was 1660. That was 4w3d according to them. Now just have to wait it out til my next scan. Had some cramping last night and today. Feel exactly as I did so far with ds. I'm sure it will be another boy lol  just feel so relieved to know the results now. Guess we start stressing about our kids immediately!


----------



## lilsoybean

Wishing ~Congrats on the great Beta results!


----------



## lilsoybean

Hey Wanna~ How are you feeling? Anything new to report? 

I finally got my cross hairs on FF. I don't know if it's accurate or not but I'm going with it. My doc wants me to test on the 30th anyway before I come in to get that cyst checked. The only symptom that is really noticeable are the dreams I've been having. They have been super crazy and very realistic. I woke myself up in the middle of the night because I was crying in my dream and was actually crying in real life!! That never happens and was totally weird. I'm also a little crampy...but that's about it. The only symptom I'm always on the lookout for is sore boobs. They were super sore about a week after O the month I got pregnant. So far, I don't have any soreness at all. That's about it for me.

Gohan ~ I hope some of the symptoms you've been having are a good sign for you!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Gohan thank you! OPKs negative today, no temp rise.. I just want AF and then get a real cycle again and get the tests done.. 
Your symptoms sound promising to me, I hope this will be your BFP! When are you testing? 

Wishing congrats on the great beta result!! 

I am frustrated with my body. It is depressing me, I failed my exam so I really need to study as the next try is my last chance but I can't get myself to do anything. The -12 C outside are not helping, all I want to do is stay under my blanket..


----------



## Gohan3117

Mrs. Vet said:


> Gohan thank you! OPKs negative today, no temp rise.. I just want AF and then get a real cycle again and get the tests done..
> Your symptoms sound promising to me, I hope this will be your BFP! When are you testing?

I'm probably going to test on Saturday, but I'll probably end up testing before then. :haha:

The only new symptoms I'm experiencing are my boobs look fuller, it's so weird. And I got an uber bad earache last night that only lasted about 3 or 4 minutes. Oh, and a horrible shin splint. It was terrible! :nope:

OH! I almost forgot to mention this. I've been having unbelievably weird dreams. One I even took a pregnancy test...but I put it on my eyeball. :dohh: I'm like, uhhh... :shrug:

All these things I seem to be experiencing are strange and unusual. I'm hopeful, or at least trying to be. It would be a GREAT Valentine's Day Present for Hubby! :blush: 

I think I'm gonna post my symptoms since 1dpo in my next post, I've been keeping track(lol obsessive much? :haha: ) So I guess read on. :)


----------



## Gohan3117

1dpo  Nausea, headache, increased sex drive
2dpo  Right breast is sore/sensitive, pinchy feeling in right lower abdomen, dull pelvic cramping, acne, tiredness/fatigue
3dpo  lower back pain, dry skin on face, severe diarrhea
4dpo  lower back pain, nausea, fatigue, headaches, decrease sex drive, acne, sore/throbbing breasts, diarrhea, gas, coughing, sneezing, dull cramping, some sharp cramping, decrease appetite
5dpo  breasts still tender, pain underneath right arm(armpit), joint pain, pressure/cramping in pelvic area, earache, shin splint, boobs look fuller, just feeling exhausted, acne, increased appetite, sensitivity to smell, throbbing left breast, nipples look enlarged and red

To Be Continued...

What do you all think? Does this sound good? I pray it means I get a BFP soon! :happydance:


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hey ladies. Wishing that's so great! Continuing to pray for you!!

Not much new for me. Boobs are still very sore, full and big. And some white bumps on nipples (I had that in my first month TTC). Boobs are actually hard and sore and very uncomfortable. Very thirsty. I have had so many pregnancy dreams and I've never had any this vivid before. I cried yesterday morning when I woke up because it felt so real. The entire dream I was breastfeeding my little peanut and it was like nothing I've ever experienced. I could still swear it was real. So upsetting.. I really hope I don't dream like that again because it is too hard. I plan on testing Saturday with FMU.. I think AF is due in about a week and a half but not exactly sure. 

So hoping I get a BFP as we timed our bd on the day I had EWCM. So we will see! Trying to just not think about it! I hope you all have a great Monday!


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies
How are you all? 

All those vivid dreams that many of you are experiencing are very good signs. I don't want to get hopes up but I definitely had some this month. Pregnancy related too (in mine I got a bfp). Also gohan if you remember my symptoms I got earache too couple of days before bfp and it only lasted about a day!

Aw mrs vet I hope you get some answers soon and I hope u pass your exam! 

Me I'm just mega tired and still all the other same symptoms.


----------



## Gohan3117

Wishing - I hope you're right! I've only had that pain one other time since then, and it's only lasted a couple minutes again!

Also, for other symptoms. I have noticed a red bump(it's not a pimple, because there's no whitehead) right below my navel. I've never gotten bumps there before. Could this mean something? The only other symptom I've noticed is I've been really needy today, my husband even mentioned it. My bbs are still as sore as ever...and my face just keeps breaking out. It's not stopping at all. I also got a sudden pain(almost like AF cramps) but it only lasted about 10 minutes at the very most. Maybe implantation cramping? I've never had cramps like that mid-cycle. Not ever! I haven't noticed any IB, though. I didn't get it last time, either, so I dunno. This is sooooo strange. :shrug: Keeping my fingers and toes crossed! I'm 7dpo, and yesterday would have been 6dpo, so could I have implanted then? Or is it still too early? Praying for sticky beans for all of us! :dust:

How are you feeling, wishing? I'm praying this is my cycle so we can be bump-buddies! :happydance:

How are all my other ladies? Have you heard anything new, Mrs. Vet? What about you, lilsoy? Keep me updated!

I get the results of my hormone panel(Estrogen, Progresterone, Testosterone) on Thursday, and I'm hoping it's good results! :)

Love you ladies! I've got hope and I'm praying like mad for us! :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## lilsoybean

I'm doing pretty good today. I actually have a few promising symptoms. I will list...

1. Vivid dreams are still continuing (one involving pregnancy).
2. Cold symptoms (little sore throat, stuffy sinuses, little cough).
3. Sore boobs starting today (Plus a little tingly).
4. Saw a teeny, tiny bit of pinkish cm on tp yesterday after DH and I BD'd. It was hardly any to mention but thought I would anyway. Could that be IB at 7dpo? I usually start spotting at 9-12 dpo and it's usually brown, not pink.
5. I also had a temp spike today.

Now, I hate even talking about symptoms and imagining getting a BFP but I think some of those sound pretty good. What do you gals think?


----------



## wishingforbub

Aw gohan your symptoms sounds great!!!! I got a pimple/no Whitehead either on my tummy before bfp. (Don't wanna get your hopes up!! Hehe) but all sounds great!!!

Lilsoy your symptoms sound really good too!!!!!! Could this be your guys' month. I hope so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh and gohan good luck with the results. 

As for me. MS has kicked in today big time!!! Aaaargh (but I secretly love it. It's like baby's way of saying they're there). Moving to norway tomorrow. Flight at 630 am so a bit stressed. Hope I'll get wifi soon so I can come back to check in. Might take a few days. Until then you ladies take care xxxxxxx


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hey lovelies.

I think I'm 10dpo today. Boobs still very sore. Still weird dreams but that happens to me a lot. Still breaking out on my face. And a bit on my chest which never ever happens. Still having cold symptoms too. Nothing major just sniffles and congestion. Super thirsty ALL the time. 

Something weird I noticed last night. I have a bump on the right side of my labia. I thought maybe it was something from shaving but it is a ball feeling.. more on the inside. Maybe an ingrown hair or something. I've never had anything like it before. Not sure if its related to anything but its something different so thought I'd mention it.

Good luck with the move wishing! take it easy on yourself. Also.. yay for MS (Great to hear that your pregnancy is progressing.. but not fun to have the sickness. Hang in there!!)

Good luck to you as well Gohan. When do you plan on testing? How fun would it be if we all got our bfp's? Eeeek!


----------



## alicialynne

top: 9dpo
bottom: 10dpo


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi wanna :hi: aw I wish you all get your bfps this month! 
Your bump could be an ingrown. Or a pimple. Sometimes mine would have nothing on the outside iykwim... does yours hurt. My pimples normally do. 
I really hope you get your bfps!! I need my buddies! !

:dust:


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi alicia. I can't see much of the pic. It's quite blurry when I try to zoom. Looks like lots of urine or is it just when the test was drying? Can you perhaps post another pic?


----------



## wishingforbub

Aw gohan your symptoms sounds great!!!! I got a pimple/no Whitehead either on my tummy before bfp. (Don't wanna get your hopes up!! Hehe) but all sounds great!!!

Lilsoy your symptoms sound really good too!!!!!! Could this be your guys' month. I hope so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh and gohan good luck with the results. 

As for me. MS has kicked in today big time!!! Aaaargh (but I secretly love it. It's like baby's way of saying they're there). Moving to norway tomorrow. Flight at 630 am so a bit stressed. Hope I'll get wifi soon so I can come back to check in. Might take a few days. Until then you ladies take care xxxxxxx


----------



## wannabemamaz

thanks wishing.. it may be a pimple not sure!! i've never had anything like it down there!!

sorry alicia.. i don't see anything!


----------



## Gohan3117

wishing - Oh gosh! You are getting me too excited! :happydance: I'll keep you posted!

wanna - I've had bumps like that too! They never indicate pregnancy for me, but they usually come about when DH and I have either been very busy...( :sex: ) or for no reason whatsoever. :dohh:

As for when I am testing....I'm trying to hold out AS LONG AS POSSIBLE. My tests that I ordered last weekend have not arrived in the mail yet, so I've only got one FRER(which I'm saving as a last resort only, or if I do get a BFP on the cheapies, to use the FRER to document it!) and one Assured Cassette. I'm trying to hold out as long as I can, but it's becoming SO hard! ](*,) 

But anyway, I've been thinking about how I would tell Hubby, (since I am feeling pretty confident this cycle!) (I say this as a sudden pain comes in my left boob, lol!)

I think I'd tell him on Valentines Day, maybe. :blush: Maybe get him a box of chocolates but take the chocolate out and put baby stuff inside and the positive pregnancy test! Or maybe get a box that looks like a watch belongs in it and put a pacifier in it! :haha: I dunno...just trying to be creative! I hope we all get our :bfp: this cycle! It would be truly amazing and wonderful! We could go from being TWW Buddies to Bump Buddies! :happydance: I've got :dust: for all of us and sending prayers up for everyone! :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Gohan3117

Oh ladies I'm getting the POAS Jitters! :wacko:

The postal service website said my HPT's will be here tomorrow! I bought 100! (yes, I did type 100!) and I'm an eager beaver to use one! Ughh! I said I would wait, but I don't want to now! I am going to wait until they are officially here before using my Cassette(just in case). I know 8dpo is way too early...but again, I only have a 12 day LP, so it'd only be 4 days early, right? Ughhh. Tell me not to POAS! :dohh:


----------



## lilsoybean

Gohan3117 said:


> Oh ladies I'm getting the POAS Jitters! :wacko:
> 
> The postal service website said my HPT's will be here tomorrow! I bought 100! (yes, I did type 100!) and I'm an eager beaver to use one! Ughh! I said I would wait, but I don't want to now! I am going to wait until they are officially here before using my Cassette(just in case). I know 8dpo is way too early...but again, I only have a 12 day LP, so it'd only be 4 days early, right? Ughhh. Tell me not to POAS! :dohh:

Don't do it!! :). Try and wait till at least 10 DPO.


----------



## lilsoybean

I don't think this is my month. I think I can feel AF coming...I hope I'm wrong!

Wannabe~ are you testing soon?


----------



## Gohan3117

lilsoybean said:


> Don't do it!! :). Try and wait till at least 10 DPO.

I'm trying! But the tests came todayyyy! I wanna test soo bad! ](*,) I'm trying to hold out! Ughh. :wacko:


----------



## lilsoybean

Gohan3117 said:


> lilsoybean said:
> 
> 
> Don't do it!! :). Try and wait till at least 10 DPO.
> 
> I'm trying! But the tests came todayyyy! I wanna test soo bad! ](*,) I'm trying to hold out! Ughh. :wacko:Click to expand...


I know it's hard to hold out. Maybe at least try to wait until you can use FMU?? That way you are testing with the most concentrated urine. You do have 100 tests to use....I don't think I'm a very good influence! haha!


----------



## Gohan3117

lilsoybean said:


> I know it's hard to hold out. Maybe at least try to wait until you can use FMU?? That way you are testing with the most concentrated urine. You do have 100 tests to use....I don't think I'm a very good influence! haha!

I can't test today, anyway...Hubby took the mailbox key to work with him and he won't be back until after 6pm. By then, my urine will be just tinted yellow, not even concentrated since I drink so much juice and water throughout the day. I'll probably test tomorrow morning with FMU. Oh, the frustrations of living in a condo and having only one mailbox key... ](*,)


----------



## wannabemamaz

I plan on waiting until Saturday and using fmu. That will put me 3 days before AF I believe.. Eeeeeeek. Lots of pinching and pulling.. Not sure. Pinching boobs too. 

I would totally test Gohan if I had 100 tests!!!!


----------



## Gohan3117

Took 2 tests (one dip strip and one cassette) and both :bfn: I know at only BARELY 9dpo it's doubtful it'd be positive, anyway. But I see my doctor's today, and I might get my blood drawn for a blood hCG test. I'll keep you gals posted! :hugs:


----------



## Gohan3117

Ahhh! I just had some spotting on my tissue paper! :cry: Please AF stay away! STAYYY AWAAAAYYYY!!! :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :cry:


----------



## lilsoybean

Well that darn cyst is still too big. I'm going back on Tuesday for another scan to see if it has gone down so I can start Clomid by cd 3. Hubby also went in for his SA so we should hear about that early next week. No sign of AF yet but she's not due to show up until early next week...possibly the weekend. I will probably test on Sat. or Sun.

I hope you are all doing well!!


----------



## lilsoybean

wannabemamaz said:


> I plan on waiting until Saturday and using fmu. That will put me 3 days before AF I believe.. Eeeeeeek. Lots of pinching and pulling.. Not sure. Pinching boobs too.
> 
> I would totally test Gohan if I had 100 tests!!!!

Not to get you too excited but I'm thinking you will get your BFP this month! Good luck and baby dust!! I will be super jealous but also very happy for you :)


----------



## lilsoybean

Gohan3117 said:


> Ahhh! I just had some spotting on my tissue paper! :cry: Please AF stay away! STAYYY AWAAAAYYYY!!! :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :cry:

Boo! Stay away AF!!


----------



## Gohan3117

Hello ladies!

I have some good news, some great news, and some not so great news. 

The good news: I haven't had a bit of spotting since earlier this afternoon. IB maybe?! :happydance:

The great news: I got my hormone panel results back from my Doctor. My estrogen level was perfect! He said it's almost miraculous that my estrogen level was so high, since I am very overweight. He said that's the best possible outcome for my estrogen! I'm jumping for joy! :yipee:

And lastly, the not so great news: My progesterone level is only 1.89. It needs to be at least 8 if not 9 or 10. Doc said that this could be what caused my MC in May of last year, and it could be causing my anxiety and depression bouts. So, starting next cycle(unless I am pregnant) I will start taking progesterone pills from days 14 of my cycle up through day 30. It will help raise my progesterone level and improve my mood, as well as help me lose weight! So, I guess out of the bad will come good!

As far as my Doctor is concerned, since my estrogen level is so good, and I am definitely ovulating, (as say the OPK's and that my cycles are so regular); once my progesterone level increases to about 7.5+ Doc said that I should have no issues conceiving naturally. He told me if I don't conceive within this year, that we need to test DH. Other than that, he is very pleased with the results! :cry: I'm so happy! :bunny:


----------



## Gohan3117

10dpo today! :bunny: Still no more spotting since yesterday afternoon's bit. Still keeping my hopes high! How are my ladies doing?! :hugs:


----------



## wannabemamaz

all in all, i think that is great news, gohan! keep your spirits up! i think you are moving in the right direction for sure!!

oh em geee, lilsoy. what makes you say that!? that made me excited! i can't believe i still haven't tested. i do plan on testing tomorrow (some girlfriends and i are having a sleep over tomorrow night and plan on drinking wine.. so i will test before to see if i should drink or not!). i am nervous to test.. i almost dont want to as i don't want to see a bfn. i've accepted the fact that if i don't get a bfp tomorrow with fmu that i am just not pregnant. i'm having heartburn this morning which is not the nicest. i've also been waking up in the night with horrible gas pains. 

i can't believe i'm testing tomorrow. so many mixed emotions about it. i almost don't want to.. so scared. 

how are you all today??


----------



## wannabemamaz

2 new symptoms for me. i had an intense pain down there that lasted for about 3 seconds. It was a sharp stabbing pain. Not sure if it was my cervix or where exactly. 

Secondly, i've had an intense stabbing pain in my right boob. It has moved around in the last few hours but it is mostly right at the edge of my boob near my armpit. Everytime it happens i grab the area in pain. It's really bothering me. 

I'm trying not to get too hopeful with symptoms as the last 2 months i have had EVERY symptom in the book. But I felt like by this point they had all subsided. Not totally sure. Just keeping track to see what happens..


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Gohan that is great news!! 
Excited for yours and wanna's test days!

I've been having positive OPKs yet again, for the third day now so I am hoping and praying that this time this stubborn egg finally gets moving.. not getting my hopes up really though...


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies! Still no signs of AF! Been REALLY constipated today, which is abnormal for me. Took an HPT with FMU and :bfn:. Gonna test tomorrow morning again, and if still :bfn: and no AF, I get a test done at my Doctor's. Keeping my fxd! 

Mrs. Vet, I'm praying that this is finally your time to ovulate! Keep your chin up! :) :hugs:


----------



## lilsoybean

wannabemamaz said:


> all in all, i think that is great news, gohan! keep your spirits up! i think you are moving in the right direction for sure!!
> 
> oh em geee, lilsoy. what makes you say that!? that made me excited! i can't believe i still haven't tested. i do plan on testing tomorrow (some girlfriends and i are having a sleep over tomorrow night and plan on drinking wine.. so i will test before to see if i should drink or not!). i am nervous to test.. i almost dont want to as i don't want to see a bfn. i've accepted the fact that if i don't get a bfp tomorrow with fmu that i am just not pregnant. i'm having heartburn this morning which is not the nicest. i've also been waking up in the night with horrible gas pains.
> 
> i can't believe i'm testing tomorrow. so many mixed emotions about it. i almost don't want to.. so scared.
> 
> how are you all today??

I don't really know why I think you are getting your BFP...but
1) Your symptoms sound so much like mine when I got my BFP..and
2) I just have a feeling...

So, I can't wait to see what happens for you tomorrow!! Good luck!!


----------



## wannabemamaz

lilsoybean said:


> wannabemamaz said:
> 
> 
> all in all, i think that is great news, gohan! keep your spirits up! i think you are moving in the right direction for sure!!
> 
> oh em geee, lilsoy. what makes you say that!? that made me excited! i can't believe i still haven't tested. i do plan on testing tomorrow (some girlfriends and i are having a sleep over tomorrow night and plan on drinking wine.. so i will test before to see if i should drink or not!). i am nervous to test.. i almost dont want to as i don't want to see a bfn. i've accepted the fact that if i don't get a bfp tomorrow with fmu that i am just not pregnant. i'm having heartburn this morning which is not the nicest. i've also been waking up in the night with horrible gas pains.
> 
> i can't believe i'm testing tomorrow. so many mixed emotions about it. i almost don't want to.. so scared.
> 
> how are you all today??
> 
> I don't really know why I think you are getting your BFP...but
> 1) Your symptoms sound so much like mine when I got my BFP..and
> 2) I just have a feeling...
> 
> So, I can't wait to see what happens for you tomorrow!! Good luck!!Click to expand...

I'll keep you posted - as always!!!


----------



## Gohan3117

I AM OFFICIALLY LATE FOR AF! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

So, it's about 3am here in Washington State, USA, and I am feeling very hopeful for multiple reasons!

1. AF IS LATE! :happydance:
2. Hubby just told me that we are going to move back to my hometown this year to be closer to my sick mother and aging grandparents. This has been a prayer for so many months. It has been on my heart that I needed to go back to help my mother, as she has Crohn's Disease and Type 1 Diabetes that is out of control. The goal is to move back by years end, (or if a baby comes into the picture, much sooner!)
3. My MIL was actually in a good mood today and I was able to talk to her about some things. (she's usually crabby)
4. I found out that my brother has fully recovered from his infection and has an interview on Monday that looks promising!
5. I just feel WONDERFUL! Usually at this point, I'm moody, depressed, anxious, you know, normal PMS/pre-AF moodiness. Well, for some reason, I have been humming and singing throughout the halls of my house, I got some cleaning done and I still feel great!

As for symptoms...

All I can really say is I have had some MAJOR gas. Along with gas PAINS. I've been constipated, dry, itchy skin(my back itches unbelievably bad), I am SO bloated! My tummy is very firm(which it usually isn't), my bbs seem swollen and tender; they sometimes throb(especially the right one). Nipples are sensitive, but not necessarily painful to touch. As I speak, I am getting some dull cramps in my pelvis. The acne still continues, but other that what is stated above, nothing major to report. I checked CM a few minutes ago, and it was still like water, so at least it's not dry or nonexistent! Keeping all body parts crossed and also praying for you all! How are you doing, wishing? How is baby?! :kiss:


----------



## wannabemamaz

Ladies... I got my BFP this morning!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lilsoybean

I knew it!! Congratulations! Very happy for you!


----------



## Gohan3117

OMG wanna! Congrats! I think this is our month, ladies! wishing and wanna both got their :bfp: ! I'm still late for AF with no sign of her. Took two dip strips today an :bfn: But I'm taking a urine sample to my Doctor's office today, and it will be sent to the local hospital for testing! I'm praying, ladies! I wanna be bump buddies with everyone!

I had a VERY vivid dream last night about getting my :bfp: so I'm hoping that's a good sign! Ahhh I'm so excited! :happydance:


----------



## wannabemamaz

Thanks ladies. It's crazy how you get your BFP and then the symptoms go MAD!! I'm testing again this afternoon so I'll post the pic. Also trying a digital to see what happens!

Good luck Gohan!! I hope you join in!!


----------



## wannabemamaz

More eye candy for you ladies!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Congrats wanna!! So thrilled for you! 
I had a feeling too! 

Now hopefully we get some more BFPs! 

Waiting on my temp tomorrow to see if there is hope about ovulation...


----------



## wannabemamaz

Thought id give you ladies a list of my symptoms.

-cold symptoms on and off the past week. Nothing major just felt congested and sniffly here and there
-heartburn
-very very sore/painful boobs (especially the last few days.) I had pinching yesterday that drove me nuts for several hours
-today (2 days before AF) I have had cramping on and off all day. Nothing major but I can tell it's there 
-diarrhea today

I did not track cm or cp other than the day I ovulated. We bd'd 2 days before EWCM and the day of EWCM. Today my cp is soft and a bit open. I don't plan on checking again.

Hopefully these are helpful for you! I will also stick around and won't leave until we are all Preggo mamas!!!! Thank you all so much for your support and for listening to me rant. I appreciate and love you all. Praying for you!


----------



## wannabemamaz

Also forgot I had a stabbing pain in my crotch yesterday. No IB or cramping before today


----------



## Gohan3117

wanna, I am SO excited for you! :hugs: Please stick around with us, though! I pray you have a Happy & Healthy 9 Months! :flower:

As for me...today I have been in a rather chipper mood, staying positive and stuff! I have been having a weird feeling in my stomach, like a fluttering feeling. I also had RIDICULOUS heart burn earlier this afternoon on my way home from taking DH to work. Very nauseous today, with a headache. I've been getting some joint pain and my lower back still hurts. Still no signs of AF; usually by this point I'm full out bleeding with hellish cramps. Nothing so far! Keeping my fxd! :thumbup:

I dropped off the urine sample to my Doctor today and he's sent it out to the local hospital to be tested. He said he would call me tomorrow if it is positive or "indeterminate"(meaning hCG is rising, but not yet high enough to be considered pregnant). The type of urine test the hospital has is as accurate as a blood test, apparently. So I'll be waiting by my phone all day tomorrow! :happydance:

How are you doing, lilsoy? And you, Mrs. Vet? :hugs:


----------



## lilsoybean

wannabemamaz said:


> Thought id give you ladies a list of my symptoms.
> 
> -cold symptoms on and off the past week. Nothing major just felt congested and sniffly here and there
> -heartburn
> -very very sore/painful boobs (especially the last few days.) I had pinching yesterday that drove me nuts for several hours
> -today (2 days before AF) I have had cramping on and off all day. Nothing major but I can tell it's there
> -diarrhea today
> 
> I did not track cm or cp other than the day I ovulated. We bd'd 2 days before EWCM and the day of EWCM. Today my cp is soft and a bit open. I don't plan on checking again.
> 
> Hopefully these are helpful for you! I will also stick around and won't leave until we are all Preggo mamas!!!! Thank you all so much for your support and for listening to me rant. I appreciate and love you all. Praying for you!


Thanks for the symptoms list! I was going to ask but you beat me to it. I'm so glad you are sticking around! 

I had a tiny bit of spotting yesterday and today so I think AF might be on her way but I'm not sure. I feel weird...my body is doing weird things. I think I will test tomorrow to be sure. AF is due on Monday so it should be pretty accurate.

I'm so excited for you Wannabe!!

Gohan~ your news is also exciting and your symptoms sound great! Be sure to keep us posted!!

Mrs. Vet~ I'm hoping you get your temp rise tomorrow! 

Well, I will let you gals know what happens tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Soooo temp is up for the second day now! Please please pleeeeeaaaaseeeee stay up!!!! :happydance:

On a side note, as a reply to me saying once I am pregnant I am not coming to the US until baby is there SIL said "How do you know that you will become pregnant?". :dohh: Gee thanks for reminding me after 8 months of trying! :growlmad:

Yupp, I just noticed while we were going to wait at first we only actually did wait for one month so I consider us as TTC since june last year.. :cry: 

Going to church now and then we go for a big group walk with our dog and some friends, hopefully by the time we leave I'll get my emotions back under control...


----------



## lilsoybean

Mrs. Vet said:


> Soooo temp is up for the second day now! Please please pleeeeeaaaaseeeee stay up!!!! :happydance:
> 
> On a side note, as a reply to me saying once I am pregnant I am not coming to the US until baby is there SIL said "How do you know that you will become pregnant?". :dohh: Gee thanks for reminding me after 8 months of trying! :growlmad:
> 
> Yupp, I just noticed while we were going to wait at first we only actually did wait for one month so I consider us as TTC since june last year.. :cry:
> 
> Going to church now and then we go for a big group walk with our dog and some friends, hopefully by the time we leave I'll get my emotions back under control...

Yay for temp rise...hoping it stays high....unlike mine which is like Icarus after he flew too close to the sun (falling, falling, falling).

I'm sorry your family isn't being more supportive. I'm sure it will happen for you! I understand how you feel though...it has been over a year ttc for us (without a successful pregnancy).

I'm really nervous to get the results of my husbands SA...should be soon. BFN when I tested this morning...not sure why I even bothered.


----------



## Gohan3117

AF is now 2 days late and still showing no signs of coming! :happydance: Tested 3 times yesterday, FMU, SMU and sometime in the early evening. All :bfn: Still keeping my hopes up! I have customized some baby onesies to give to my family members to annouce pregnancy. (If I get a :bfp: I'm gonna say I got AF so I can buy myself some time to order them and ship them to everybody.) I'll ship them out to everyone and be on Skype when they open their packages! I'm getting too excited. But I'm NEVER late for AF like this! She's always on time or early! Keeping my fxd! :thumbup:


----------



## Gohan3117

It is currently a little past 5am, and I can't sleep due to sharp pain and mild cramping in my pelvis. I have some MAJOR gas right now, as well. I am also running myself mad over if my Doctor will call tomorrow. I've been peeing a lot today and yesterday. Still no AF...and the cramping I'm having feels different than AF. My stomach feels empty, but yet I'm super nauseous. Praying I can sleep and get good news tomorrow!


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hang in there mrs. Vet. Praying for you. Also praying for you lil soy. Gohan it sounds like you are! Wonder why it isn't showing up in a test yet?? Weird! Take it easy on yourself and try to relax. I'm sure you will get your answer soon! Praying for ya!!

I couldn't sleep last night. Everytime I woke up I went, holy crap I'm pregnant!!! Feeling blah today. Drinking lots of water and trying to keep my belly full!


----------



## Gohan3117

Well, it's now 1:30pm on day 13dpo. FMU was :bfn: but SMU has me wondering . I believe I might see a faint line... But I know camera won't pick it up. I'll test again later after a hold and again tomorrow morning. I haven't heard from my Doctor yet...so in guessing it was negative. Trying to stay positive. Still no AF! :happydance:


----------



## Gohan3117

Well, today has been a good day all in all.

I went to Target today and got some FRER's, but I told DH to hide them until tomorrow morning when my urine will be concentrated. 

My Seahawks won the Superbowl! Oh, sweet championship! :dance:

I took another dip strip this evening and I'm still seeing that suspicious "not quite there line". Doctor hasn't called, but he usually calls later in the evening for tests results over the weekend. Still trying to stay hopeful! No AF yet! About to cross over into 3 days late! If no AF and a :bfn: in the morning, I'm gonna go into my Doctor's and get my blood drawn. I just wanna know! :hissy:


----------



## Gohan3117

It seems like everyone has disappeared! :cry:

Well, it's now 2:30am on Monday. I was playing a video game with DH and I got so frustrated I had to walk away. I dunno where that came from... :shrug:

I've still been super constipated and gassy. And over the past couple of days, I've noticed white bumps around my areolas? They look very strange. They aren't my Montgomery Tubercles, but almost pigment-less spots around my areolas. It very weird. My nipples are still very sensitive and I had some stabbing pain in my right pelvic area earlier tonight. Still no AF! Continuing to keep my fxd and my prayers strong! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hey Gohan! All your symptoms still sound great! You must hate this limbo so much! Ugh!! I really hope you get your BFP today!

I'm up 40 minutes earlier than normal with a stomach ache. Had to get up for a big glass of water and some oatmeal. It feels like an excited stomach but times 10. Liks when you feel like you're gonna have diarrhea. Blech. So tired and not looking forward to work. But I'll do my best. Calling my dr right when they open to get in today for my first appt. really hoping I can get in today!!

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Gohan it still sounds like you should get a BFP!! Did you end up going to the doctor? 

Wanna sounds like the rough part of pregnancy is starting for you! I hope your tummy settles! 

AFM, Ladies, I have crosshairs!!! YAY!! 
It has me at 5 dpo while I think 3 dpo. The temps are still lower than normally past ovulation but since I replaced my old thermometer I blame that. I've been having sore boobs for a dew days now so I think this time I might have ovulated or I'm crazy...


----------



## lilsoybean

Wannabe ~ Sorry you are feeling ill. It's all worth it though. 

Gohan ~ It's so weird that your test aren't showing up positive because your symptoms sound so good! Good luck and hope your doc calls soon.

Mrs. Vet ~ Yay for ovulation!! That is so great!

I'm just waiting on AF to start full on..just a lot of spotting so far. I go in tomorrow to have the cyst checked again and I'm sure hubby will get the results of his SA soon so just trying to chill until then. I bought some digital ovulation tests to try this month. I just want to see the difference.


----------



## Gohan3117

Hi ladies. Doctor called and my urine test was :bfn: I also took a FRER and 4 IC's and the same result. I think I need to get some Provera to restart my cycle. I'm holding out until Thursday when I see my doctor and if no AF or :bfp: I'll get a blood test. If it's negative, I'll start Provera. I hate this torture. :cry:


----------



## lilsoybean

Gohan3117 said:


> Hi ladies. Doctor called and my urine test was :bfn: I also took a FRER and 4 IC's and the same result. I think I need to get some Provera to restart my cycle. I'm holding out until Thursday when I see my doctor and if no AF or :bfp: I'll get a blood test. If it's negative, I'll start Provera. I hate this torture. :cry:

Sorry you are stuck in limbo! Nothing else to do but wait it out I guess.


----------



## wannabemamaz

Ugh so sorry Gohan. You still never know!!! I hope you get an answer soon. Had my appt this aft. Ultrasound booked for march 5 and then a full appointment with my doctor on march 17. Just waiting for these weeks to go by. I hate being so early. I'm terrified of losing the baby but I know I just need to be relaxed and take good care of myself!


----------



## lilsoybean

wannabemamaz said:


> Ugh so sorry Gohan. You still never know!!! I hope you get an answer soon. Had my appt this aft. Ultrasound booked for march 5 and then a full appointment with my doctor on march 17. Just waiting for these weeks to go by. I hate being so early. I'm terrified of losing the baby but I know I just need to be relaxed and take good care of myself!

I know it's so hard to wait! Try not to worry and just take care of yourself. That's really all you can do. I'm sure everything will be fine.

Wishing~ haven't heard from you in awhile. I hope the move to Norway was smooth and painless. Can't wait to get an update from you.


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies. AF is still a no show. All symptoms seem to have disappeared except my earache is back, nipples are still uber sensitive and I've urinated at least 12 times today. All I've had to drink is two Sierra Mist's and a glass of Orange Juice. There is no reason why I'd be peeing this much. It's becoming annoying. :dohh:

I'm literally so emotional and depressed that I didn't get out of bed until after 3PM. I cancelled my therapy session because I wanted to seclude myself. DH said he hasn't seen me like this in a long time. I don't know...

The cramping comes and goes, but it doesn't stay for long, and it's not like AF. I'm just getting frustrated. I told DH to hide my last 2 FRER's from me until Thursday. I can still use the 80+ IC's, but not the FRER's. I still think I see that "almost line" but I don't want to get my hopes up. :nope: If I'm not pregnant, I'd just wish AF would come so I can get my Progesterone therapy going. Ughhh! :hissy:


----------



## Mrs. Vet

I'm sorry Gohan, how very frustrating! Our bodies always seem to do what they want! 
I hope you get an answer one way or the other! 

My temp went down a little, still above coverline but I still think it should be higher than it is... :( Boobs are hurting though so I will stay hopeful until AF proves me wrong.


----------



## wannabemamaz

Gohan.. I'm so sorry this is all happening. It can be so frustrating. Last month AF was 5 days late and I was so frustrated. Sometimes our bodies do the stupidest things that we just can't explain or understand. But I pray that you will receive your BFP this cycle. There ARE ladies who don't get their BFP's until several days after AF is late. Hang in there. Try not to seclude yourself. Maybe your therapy sessions will be helpful? I know therapy has helped me SO many times in my life when I couldn't help myself any other way. 

Good luck Mrs. Vet! I hope you get your BFP soon.


----------



## lilsoybean

AF finally came today. This has been my longest cycle in the 6 months I've been temping. I hate when I know it's coming but it takes forever to actually happen. Getting ready to go to the doc and have the cyst checked again and I still haven't heard anything about my hubby's SA. I wonder if they will tell me that today also. Well, wish me luck ladies!

I hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies. I took 2 IC's this morning and got :bfn: I also woke up this morning with a fever blister. I get them ALL THE TIME and it bugs the crap out of me. So much for a romantic Valentines Day. :cry: I've pretty much just let go of this cycle. I just want AF to come and go so I can start my Progesterone Pills and get myself better and have an actual fighting chance. I'm sick of this. :nope:


----------



## Gohan3117

Well, AF has finally made her arrival. Bordering 5 days late...but she's here. I'm just trying to relax right now. Sipping on some Fuzzy Navel and trying to make the best of this. At least now I know that I'm not pregnant. I will start my Progesterone Therapy in 14 days, and I should have a better chance of conceiving and keeping it full term as the therapy continues. Trying to look on the bright side. Anyhoo. That's where I'm at. I guess we're in this together, lilsoy! :hugs:

How are you doing, Mrs. Vet? :hugs:


----------



## wannabemamaz

Gohan I'm glad you are finally out of limbo.. Sorry it didn't turn out the other way. Good luck next cycle!! Enjoy your last few drinks because this cycle could be it for you!!!!!


----------



## Gohan3117

Oh, AF is being a pain this cycle! I had to take a Vicodin just to keep me from going into a full blown panic attack because of the pain! Ughh. Whenever she's late, she's always a witch with a capital B! ](*,)


----------



## Mrs. Vet

I'm so sorry Gohan! I was so hoping this would be your month! I hope the pain gets better! 

My temp is up a lot more than the last few days! If it stays there my chart might be triphasic! I never had that before so I hope it is a good sign. Having no symptoms at all this cycle though so I'm not really hopeful that this could be my month...


----------



## Gohan3117

Well, today has been eventful. I spent my entire morning at the Emergency Room. I was trying to sleep and my face began to twitch. Shortly after, I went into a full seizure. That seizure was followed by 3 more seizures right after another. My DH, MIL and FIL took me to the ER, and DH took a sick day at work, as did my FIL. I found out my seizure medication isn't working well and they raised the dose. I was also extremely dehydrated and anemic due to how heavy AF is this cycle. So, I have an appointment to see a Neurologist on this coming Wednesday.

But, on a good note...I have my first fertility appointment on Monday! YAYYY! :happydance:

How are my ladies doing? It's been awhile since I've heard from anyone! :hugs:


----------



## lilsoybean

That sounds awful Gohan! It seems like you can't catch at break!

As for me, I have some good and not so good news. The good news is that my cyst has shrunk enough to start taking Clomid today so Yay!! 

The not so good news is that my hubby's SA came back pretty good except for the has low sperm morphology which I guess means that many of his sperm are oddly shaped and therefore can't penetrate the egg. I don't know what this means for us exactly. We can obviously get pregnant since we have before but I think it means that it will take us a long time. He goes to the urologist later this month to get some more info. and see if there is anything we can do to improve his percentage of good sperm. The doc didn't seem too concerned and said it's pretty common.

I've gone from being completely positive to completely freaking out that I will never be a mom. The freaking out came from too much Googling so I've grounded myself from researching it. So I'm just waiting to see what the urologist says.

So that's it for me...just trying to keep it together and be ready for whatever news we will get later this month.


----------



## wannabemamaz

Mrs. Vet said:


> I'm so sorry Gohan! I was so hoping this would be your month! I hope the pain gets better!
> 
> My temp is up a lot more than the last few days! If it stays there my chart might be triphasic! I never had that before so I hope it is a good sign. Having no symptoms at all this cycle though so I'm not really hopeful that this could be my month...

Sounds like a good sign, Mrs. Vet! Don't worry about symptoms. Some women have none!! Keep us posted!



Gohan3117 said:


> Well, today has been eventful. I spent my entire morning at the Emergency Room. I was trying to sleep and my face began to twitch. Shortly after, I went into a full seizure. That seizure was followed by 3 more seizures right after another. My DH, MIL and FIL took me to the ER, and DH took a sick day at work, as did my FIL. I found out my seizure medication isn't working well and they raised the dose. I was also extremely dehydrated and anemic due to how heavy AF is this cycle. So, I have an appointment to see a Neurologist on this coming Wednesday.
> 
> But, on a good note...I have my first fertility appointment on Monday! YAYYY! :happydance:
> 
> How are my ladies doing? It's been awhile since I've heard from anyone! :hugs:

Oh Gohan. I'm so sorry you went through that. That sounds absolutely terrifying. I hope your appointment goes fantastic on Monday!



lilsoybean said:


> That sounds awful Gohan! It seems like you can't catch at break!
> 
> As for me, I have some good and not so good news. The good news is that my cyst has shrunk enough to start taking Clomid today so Yay!!
> 
> The not so good news is that my hubby's SA came back pretty good except for the has low sperm morphology which I guess means that many of his sperm are oddly shaped and therefore can't penetrate the egg. I don't know what this means for us exactly. We can obviously get pregnant since we have before but I think it means that it will take us a long time. He goes to the urologist later this month to get some more info. and see if there is anything we can do to improve his percentage of good sperm. The doc didn't seem too concerned and said it's pretty common.
> 
> I've gone from being completely positive to completely freaking out that I will never be a mom. The freaking out came from too much Googling so I've grounded myself from researching it. So I'm just waiting to see what the urologist says.
> 
> So that's it for me...just trying to keep it together and be ready for whatever news we will get later this month.

Good luck with the Chlomid! I hope it goes well for you! Sorry to hear about the SA results. But it's exactly as you said - you know you are capable of getting pregnant. It WILL happen. Also - stay away from google! I've realized Google is a very bad bad thing!

When are all you ladies testing this month?? I want to write it down so I can pray for you all! I want some of you to join us preggo mamas in the first tri!

I'm doing pretty well. I will be 5 weeks tomorrow. I've had a lot of diarrhea. Tummy is starting to get hard. That happened really fast with my sister as well. No bump obviously but just firm. My boobs are unbelievably sore. I actually can't even get over how bad it is. I actually wake up in the night a few times because they are so full and sore when I move without a bra on. I think I will need to start sleeping in my sports bra!

I've tried to join in a few new groups of ladies in the first tri and I just don't find myself fitting in anywhere except here. I really plan on sticking around with all you ladies!!

Praying for you all! My hubby is away now so I am lonely and bored.. Update me on how you all are!! Lots of love to you all! :hugs:


----------



## lilsoybean

wannabemamaz said:


> Mrs. Vet said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry Gohan! I was so hoping this would be your month! I hope the pain gets better!
> 
> My temp is up a lot more than the last few days! If it stays there my chart might be triphasic! I never had that before so I hope it is a good sign. Having no symptoms at all this cycle though so I'm not really hopeful that this could be my month...
> 
> Sounds like a good sign, Mrs. Vet! Don't worry about symptoms. Some women have none!! Keep us posted!
> 
> 
> 
> Gohan3117 said:
> 
> 
> Well, today has been eventful. I spent my entire morning at the Emergency Room. I was trying to sleep and my face began to twitch. Shortly after, I went into a full seizure. That seizure was followed by 3 more seizures right after another. My DH, MIL and FIL took me to the ER, and DH took a sick day at work, as did my FIL. I found out my seizure medication isn't working well and they raised the dose. I was also extremely dehydrated and anemic due to how heavy AF is this cycle. So, I have an appointment to see a Neurologist on this coming Wednesday.
> 
> But, on a good note...I have my first fertility appointment on Monday! YAYYY! :happydance:
> 
> How are my ladies doing? It's been awhile since I've heard from anyone! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Gohan. I'm so sorry you went through that. That sounds absolutely terrifying. I hope your appointment goes fantastic on Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> lilsoybean said:
> 
> 
> That sounds awful Gohan! It seems like you can't catch at break!
> 
> As for me, I have some good and not so good news. The good news is that my cyst has shrunk enough to start taking Clomid today so Yay!!
> 
> The not so good news is that my hubby's SA came back pretty good except for the has low sperm morphology which I guess means that many of his sperm are oddly shaped and therefore can't penetrate the egg. I don't know what this means for us exactly. We can obviously get pregnant since we have before but I think it means that it will take us a long time. He goes to the urologist later this month to get some more info. and see if there is anything we can do to improve his percentage of good sperm. The doc didn't seem too concerned and said it's pretty common.
> 
> I've gone from being completely positive to completely freaking out that I will never be a mom. The freaking out came from too much Googling so I've grounded myself from researching it. So I'm just waiting to see what the urologist says.
> 
> So that's it for me...just trying to keep it together and be ready for whatever news we will get later this month.Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck with the Chlomid! I hope it goes well for you! Sorry to hear about the SA results. But it's exactly as you said - you know you are capable of getting pregnant. It WILL happen. Also - stay away from google! I've realized Google is a very bad bad thing!
> 
> When are all you ladies testing this month?? I want to write it down so I can pray for you all! I want some of you to join us preggo mamas in the first tri!
> 
> I'm doing pretty well. I will be 5 weeks tomorrow. I've had a lot of diarrhea. Tummy is starting to get hard. That happened really fast with my sister as well. No bump obviously but just firm. My boobs are unbelievably sore. I actually can't even get over how bad it is. I actually wake up in the night a few times because they are so full and sore when I move without a bra on. I think I will need to start sleeping in my sports bra!
> 
> I've tried to join in a few new groups of ladies in the first tri and I just don't find myself fitting in anywhere except here. I really plan on sticking around with all you ladies!!
> 
> Praying for you all! My hubby is away now so I am lonely and bored.. Update me on how you all are!! Lots of love to you all! :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm not sure when I'm testing since I'm not sure how the clomid will effect my ovulation but I will let you know! 

My boobs were sooo sore when I was PG! Hugging was the worst! Haha! I used to sleep in these bralet type things I got from Kohls. Like a cloth bra but not as restrictive as a sports bra so a little more comfy to sleep in.
They were a life saver for me. Not too much to report..just temping and trying to lead a healthier lifestyle with my hubby so we can whip those sperm into shape! Ha!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Hey everyone,

haven't been online for a few days because I was so busy! 
Temperature dropped on friday and I had cramps, thought AF was coming but she never did, temp went back up and even more up this morning! 
Still having random cramping on and off. IC are BFN so far and I'm going to hold out using other tests as long as I can as I don't want to waste them.. 

Fingers crossed for you girls!


----------



## Gohan3117

Well, Ladies. Tomorrow is the big day! I see my Fertility Specialist at 11am PST! I'm SO nervous but excited! Please pray that all goes well for me and Hubby during our appointment!


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies! I just arrived for my next appointment, but I did see the fertility specialist. I had my blood drawn to see if I am immune to rubella and something else. I also had my testosterone drawn. She said since I had the miscarriage, I need to wait until June until I have my HSG and ultrasounds and other tests done. I go in on the 3rd to have my progesterone tested again, as she said my doc tested at the wrong time. She also said I need to lose about 60 pounds to get a better shot at getting pregnant, so I made an appointment with my dietitian to get a plan going. I'm feeling pretty confident, as she said since I'm getting positive OPK's and my periods are pretty regular, I probably have no issues ovulating. And since I'm so young, I have time. She also raised my Synthroid to lower my TSH to a good level for pre-pregnancy. I'll be scheduling an appointment with the high risk doctor due to my unique situation. But altogether, I'm feeling pretty good! How are you all doing?


----------



## lilsoybean

Sounds like they are getting you all figured out Gohan! That is great! Continue to keep us updated. 

Nothing much new here with me. I took my last dose of Clomid today so I should ovulate 5-9 days after today..which will put me at Feb. 15-20 for ovulation. Time to start doing the dance!

So Mrs. Vet ~ Are you planning on testing soon? Do you have any idea what dpo you are?

Wishing and Wannabe ~ How are you ladies doing?? Anything new? We haven't heard from you in awhile.

Well, I hope you are all well tonight. Sooo sleepy so heading to bed!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Gohan sounds like you are getting some good answers! I hope you can get things going now and will have your BFP soon!

lilsoybean crossing my fingers now, I hope clomid does it for you!

AFM My temp had been rising for the last 3 days so it looked hopeful still, today it went down a bit but is still high enough. Most likely 14dpo, no AF but still BFN. I took ICs and one of the regular tests you can buy over here, all BFN. So I am expecting AF to arrive any day now. 
I failed my driving test yesterday so I am pretty frustrating, can repeat it in 2 -3 weeks. It's very strict here and one little mistake is enough to not get your license. And I failed like 2 minutes before it was over so I am really annoyed about it. Plus I am writing a paper so I have a lot going on. At least it takes my mind of TTC a bit but it sucks that nothing seems to be going right lately..


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Soooo temp is up again, we did BD this morning and I was spotting pink afterwards (never happened before I think). Took a test and got this. Not sure if it has pink in it or not.

I never got an evap line on these tests in almost a year, I left them out for days sometimes and never got the hint of a line?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lilsoybean

Mrs. Vet said:


> Soooo temp is up again, we did BD this morning and I was spotting pink afterwards (never happened before I think). Took a test and got this. Not sure if it has pink in it or not.
> 
> I never got an evap line on these tests in almost a year, I left them out for days sometimes and never got the hint of a line?


I think I see a little something too!!! It's super faint though. I think evaps are more likely with blue dye instead of pink. Maybe take with FMU tomorrow...or today. I'm not sure what time it is where you are. It's 7 am here in Indiana. That is exciting! Good luck!!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Took 2 more tests after a 4 hour hold, BFN :( Maybe just a nasty evap even though I never had evaps with them. It was SMU with a 4 hour hold as well. Will do another in the morning but I think it'll be BFN again :(


----------



## lilsoybean

That's too bad Mrs. Vet. Maybe FMU will give you your BFN. Keep us posted!


----------



## wannabemamaz

Thanks for all the updates ladies. Continually thinking about you all and your journeys. Remember positive thoughts!!

AFM.. I am sick as a dog with a horrible flu. Horribly achey, fever, sore throat, runny nose, sneezing, etc. it sucks not being able to take anything. I went to the dr today and she told me to take regular strength Tylenol. I just can't believe how miserable I feel. 

My boobs are still so painful. It is unreal. I had to start sleeping in a sports bra because the weight of them unsupported was too painful. Still having minor cramping every once in awhile. Some pinching and stretching in my uterus. I feel like time is going by so slowly. I just can't wait until my first ultrasound on march 5. And for my first trimester to be over on march 29. Praying for my little Appleseed every day..


----------



## Gohan3117

Oh gosh, Mrs. Vet! I do see a line! I'm praying it's going to turn into your BFP! Praying for you, as well, wanna, and your little appleseed!

AFM...I've started up acupuncture again for fertility. My fertility specialist referred me to a high-risk doctor and they should be calling to schedule my appointment. Waiting for March 3rd so I can get my progesterone tested again. I'm also waiting for a call about my rubella test. Hubby and I are saving up, as we are considering IUI if we don't conceive in the next 6 months. Also we are saving for his SA. We are knee deep in bills right now. I'm not looking forward to the next one, for my seizure ER visit. But on a god note, I was able to get my student loans forbeared for another year; we just have to pay this months payment. My Brother got a new job, so I'm happy for him. Oh, speaking of which, I had mentioned months ago on the forum somewhere that my brothers ex was pregnant. She had her baby early, and he did the DNA test, and it's not my Brothers. So relieved. I see my Doctor tomorrow for a follow up on my med change. Also seeing my counselor. My acupuncturist is having a baby. Last time I saw her she had just found out, but now she found out she is having a boy! So happy for her! Sorry for rambling...insomnia is taking over.


----------



## Padma

Hi All,

Can i join this chat? I am at 10DPO.. 

Padma


----------



## lilsoybean

Padma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can i join this chat? I am at 10DPO..
> 
> Padma

Sure Padma! The more the merrier. Most of us have been on this chat for quite awhile so I think there have been 4 BFP's since we have started. Two very recently. There are still 3 of us patiently waiting for the day when we get our BFP.

Also, the title of the chat might be a little misleading because when it was started we were 1 dpo but not we are all over the place. I'm actually still waiting to ovulate.


----------



## wannabemamaz

Welcome Padma! I hope you feel welcome in our little group. We sure have gotten to know each other well. I know these ladies have been a huge support for me!!

What methods have you been using to track O? Tell us a bit about your history.. how long you've been with DH.. how long TTC.. etc.

I am feeling horrible today - but not as bad as yesterday. I woke up in the night with pinching to the left of my belly button. My belly was actually tender in the spot. When I moved around it got worse.. kind of spasming. I did some googling and found out it was actually round ligament pain. I'll be 6 weeks on Saturday and some places said women didn't get that until the second trimester. But I guess with first pregnancies it happens earlier since it is all brand new stretching that the body has never experienced before. So freaky! Also pretty amazing at the same time to see how my body is already changing so much.

How are the rest of my ladies today??


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Welcome Padma!

Thank you all, I took a test this morning and it was BFN :( When I checked back way after the time limit that line was there again, so I guess it was an evap and this pack of tests just gives evaps.. 
Temp is still up and no AF so far so not sure what to think.. I'll just keep testing in the mornings, if temp is still up a week from now and no AF I'll call the doctor I guess.. If this is BFPs and they just show up after the time limit I think they should be getting darker and show up sooner.. 

Guess it's just a cruel joke :(


----------



## wannabemamaz

oh man.. how frustrating Mrs. Vet. The witch can be SO cruel sometimes. Maybe try a different brand of test??


----------



## Mrs. Vet

wannabemamaz said:


> oh man.. how frustrating Mrs. Vet. The witch can be SO cruel sometimes. Maybe try a different brand of test??

I will but I want to give it a few more days, I don't want to waste money just for AF to get here right after.. :(


----------



## Gohan3117

Yes, you are welcome to join us, Padma! I'd like to know a little more about your situation. Like how long you have been TTC, fertility situation, etc. 

All us ladies on here have been here since the beginning, so we're all really close! wanna and wishing got there :bfp: not too long ago, and two others popped in and got theirs really quick, so we've had 4 :bfp: so far! 

Mrs. Vet, I'm so sorry that AF is being cruel. It might just be the tests. Maybe if AF hasn't come by Saturday, go get a FRER or CBD? I know if I'm late, I always go get a FRER just to make sure. I hope things work out, lovely. :hugs:

wanna, sorry about all the pain! It will all be worth it in the end! Praying that your pregnancy will be healthy and no complications!

lilsoy, we're in the same boat! I'm CD10, so I still have well over a week until I O. We're in this together! :flower:

Has anyone heard from wishing? I wonder how she's doing...

AFM...Hubby is at work and I'm trying to figure out what I want to make for Valentine's Day dinner. What do you all suggest? I have a bad reaction to cream sauces, so that's out of the question. Desert is already going to be a banana pudding. But for dinner, I was thinking maybe some kind of chicken dish. Maybe something with a little rosemary, I might look up and see if I can find a delicious looking chicken dish/casserole. I'm still learning to cook, so I don't wanna go all extravagant and fail. I know how to cook chicken very well, since I'm not much of a red meat/fish person.

But as for the Fertility part of everything...still waiting on results from my Fertility Specialist on the rubella test. Time seems to be going so slow...DH and I are still praying about if IUI is something we want to pursue in the future. I go in March 3rd to get my Progesterone levels checked again. Trying to decide if I want to take the pills to boost it, as my Doc said she doesn't care either way. I might just to see if it would help. :shrug: I have a bad cold right now and sound like a man, so I had to cancel my appointments today. I just can't get on a bus in the cold. I want to try to get healthy by tomorrow so DH and I can do whatever we want. :blush: :winkwink: 

Anyways, that's my situation.

Love you, ladies! :hugs: :kiss: :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Gohan I made some chicken marinated with italian salad dressing the other day. When I read about it I thought it sounded crazy but it worked really well and DH loved it. Just let the meat sit in it for a bit and throw it in the oven or crockpot! I made carrots and rice with it. 

i hope you'll feel better! I understand praying about it, I'm torn on that one too if it turns out we can't conceive natural. 

I only have one FRER left, they don't sell them in Germany and we won't get down south on the Army base any time soon.. i can just get a German test if AF doesn't show. I just know it'll be negative anyway :( 
It would be nice to have someone pregnant around to pee on one of those ICs to see if they work at all! LOL


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Temp drop this morning so I think AF is on her way... :(


----------



## Gohan3117

Mrs. Vet said:


> Temp drop this morning so I think AF is on her way... :(

:hugs: I'm sorry Mrs. Vet. I'm praying for you. :flower: We'll get there! :hugs:

I have been so nauseous recently and not being able to eat anything, so I've been drinking Grape Juice so I won't get dehydrated and die. :haha: The only problem is...I've got serious runs because my body is flushing out. Talk about nasty. :dohh:

Anyway...how is everyone?


----------



## lilsoybean

So today was supposed to be my due date so feeling kind of blah...
Wishing I would have gotten another BFP before today but obviously no luck on that....waiting to ovulate in the next week or so. I hope everyone else is enjoying their Valentine's Day!


----------



## Gohan3117

lilsoybean said:


> So today was supposed to be my due date so feeling kind of blah...
> Wishing I would have gotten another BFP before today but obviously no luck on that....waiting to ovulate in the next week or so. I hope everyone else is enjoying their Valentine's Day!


:hugs: to you, lilsoybean. I know it's hard...I would be due in 2 weeks from today. It's a sad time. :nope: My only hope is to get pregnant this cycle, then about a week or so after I would have been due, I'd get another :bfp: But I'm not counting on it. :nope:

As for me, I decided to make a Taco Casserole, which DH smashed. He actually got tears in his eyes later on in the night (after we DTD :blush: ) and he said, "I'm so glad to have a wife that cooks amazing, cleans thoroughly, and knows how to get it on like a goddess." :blush: Gosh, he makes me so happy! :happydance: I had a great Valentine's Day! :bunny:


----------



## Mrs. Vet

*hugs* lilsoybean, I can imagine that it was a difficult day for you! 

Gohan glad you enjoyed your V-Day! Taco Casserole sounds really good to me! yum! 

AF came yesterday, of course right when the doctos office had closed. I was supposed to call and go in for blood work once AF starts, will call them monday and hope that it's not too late then.. 
This cycle is our last shot, then next cycle we willtake a break as I don't want the bad part of morning sickness on our wedding. This cycle depending on if I ovulate on time I would be 12 weeks on the wedding which seems risky as well but not as much. So if it takes until CD 28 again for me to ovulate we might not try as well...


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies
I'm so sorry for being so quiet!

We have moved to norway! So bitterly cold. Have no Internet at home. Just at a cafe now. Hopefully I can chat to you all soon. I need to read back on everything. I hope there has been more bfps!!!
I'm almost 8 weeks! Been having horrible horrible ms. Since 5 weeks. Really much worse than with ds. Can't wait for it to pass!
Miss you all!!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Aw wanna just saw u got your bfp!!!!! So so happy for you!! Congratulations hun. We can be bump buddies!!!!!!


----------



## Gohan3117

Glad to hear from you, wishing! :hugs: Praying the MS will subside soon!

AFM...
Okay, you all know that I don't usually ovulate until like, CD22 or something. Well, yesterday I got some massive EWCM(of course I wasn't sure, since DH and I DTD on V-Day without protection), so I just decided this morning, "Eh, I might as well give it a shot." And I took the test. I got the most UNBELIEVABLE positive OPK I have EVER seen in my year of TTC! Look at this! 

Also, I wiped this morning and I had a slimy and bloody discharge. It was mixed in with the EWCM. I've NEVER had this before! What is that? It was like brownish with a bit of red. It was so strange.

I'm in shock right now. I have to call my Fertility Specialist now to see when I need to come in. I'm kind of freaking out! DH and I DTD on Valentine's Day not even DREAMING I'd ovulate! Kinda really freaking out! 

Help me out!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0273_opt.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Gohan3117

Ladies....I was just curious, since I never ovulate this early and whatnot...but I took an FRER....look at this...

AHHHHH! I'm PREGNANT!!! OMG OMG OMGGGGG!!!!!

WHAT THE HECK!?!?!

I'm freaking out! AHHHHHHHH!

:happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0275_opt.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wannabemamaz

Gohan!!!! I can't even believe it!! How the heck?! What?! I'm so confused!!!!

Ladies I need some positivity. Last night I had a tiny bit of brown discharge. Hardly any but a bit. Noticed it at 7pm and hardly any when I went to bed at 10pm.. Woke up and it was completely clear. Then tonight at 5 I had the tiniest bit of pink discharge. I have no cramping whatsoever. I've been crying for awhile. I've read that this is normal but I've also read of people who start this when something bad happens. How should I feel right now? Everytime I think about cramps I think, well maybe I do have a bit of cramps?? It just gets in my head!! Ugh just so confused and worried. Help! I was 6 weeks yesterday.


So happy to hear from you wishing. Hope your MS goes away soon!!


----------



## Gohan3117

I'm just as shocked as you, wanna! It's SO positive! I'm just in shock! 

I'm praying for you, as well. Praying baby is safe and so is mommy. :hugs:


----------



## wannabemamaz

When do you think you got pregnant?? You took so many tests last cycle! 

Thanks for your prayers. I really hope it's normal...


----------



## Gohan3117

I don't even know! Maybe it was just late registering? I don't know! But it's obviously NOT an evap! HOLY COW! :happydance:


----------



## wannabemamaz

That's amazing!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## Gohan3117

Here's a CBD for you all!

I still can't believe it! :happydance: :baby:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0276_opt.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wannabemamaz

Aren't the digitals just the best??? Enjoy it because my digi died 2 days after I took it!! I was so sad!! With that saying 1-2 I don't think you could have been Preggo last month.. You must just be newly pregnant!!! I'll be so curious to find out your due date!!!


----------



## wannabemamaz

I would love to add you ladies on fb and Instagram if any of you are interested! No pressure if you would rather not. I just feel like that is the next step in our friendship!! None of my fb/Instagram friends know I'm Preggo except family and 3 best friends! Message me if you're interested!!


----------



## Gohan3117

wannabemamaz said:


> I would love to add you ladies on fb and Instagram if any of you are interested! No pressure if you would rather not. I just feel like that is the next step in our friendship!! None of my fb/Instagram friends know I'm Preggo except family and 3 best friends! Message me if you're interested!!

I messaged you, wanna! :happydance:


----------



## Gohan3117

Oh gosh. Now I am noticing everything. I guess I just thought I knew I wasn't pregnant, but now that I am, I am noticing everything. My boobs feel heavy and sore and they throb. I'm SOOOO constipated it's painful. I tried to eat a banana and almost puked. This is all so foreign. Praying I can take this head-on! Baby Samuelsen is cookin'! :baby: :yellow: :cloud9:

Hah. First thing DH said after he saw the HPT's was "Yes! At least my sperm aren't blind like me!" :spermy: LOL.


I'm pumped! :happydance:


----------



## lilsoybean

Wow Gohan! Congratulations! That is crazy because I thought you were still waiting to ovulate. So happy for you. I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months.

Wannabe~ How is the spotting now. I don't want to freak you out because some spotting can be totally normal. However, I would call the doc to make sure. I don't know if they would be able to do much though since you are so early in your pregnancy. I'm sure it's fine but if it were me, I would want to call doc and double check. Good luck with that and I'm praying for you!

Also, I'm not preggo but we can still be FB friends if you want. I will message you!


----------



## wannabemamaz

Thanks lilsoy. I did call and they said not to be concerned at all unless I started to be in pain or the bleeding was heavy. It has stopped again and at this point it has probably totaled the size of a pea. It has been mixed with mucus each time. Bodies are weird!!

I would still love to be your fb friend! It doesn't matter that you aren't pregnant yet!! But you will be soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## wannabemamaz

Lil - message me again. Your previous one disappeared all of a sudden before I got your name!!


----------



## Gohan3117

lilsoy: I thought I was, too! I'm just as shocked as you are! But, you can't deny those pregnancy tests! :happydance:

I'm having spotting too, it's not as light as wanna's, but it started yesterday afternoon and it hasn't stopped, but it hasn't gotten any heavier. Usually with AF, once I spot one day, the next day it turns into heavy flow. Also, I have no cramps or anything. So, I'll mention it to my Doctor today. :thumbup:

Also, lilsoy, you can message me too, so we can be FB Friends, too! :hugs: I plan on sticking around here, I don't feel like I would fit in at the First Trimester thread. Plus, you ladies are my friends! <3 :hugs:


----------



## Gohan3117

Just called my OB! She said that it's actually pretty common to have a "period" in the first month or two of pregnancy. And she said if I had such a positive test, that I didn't JUST get pregnant. Cuz DH and I hadn't had sex since January 22nd of last month, until V-Day. So that's obviously when I got pregnant. She used her "Pregnancy Wheel" and I am 5weeks and 6days pregnant! AHHHH! She said for me to get a blood HCG at my Doc's today, and for him to repeat it on Wednesday or Thursday, and fax results both times to the clinic. I can't believe it! AHHH! :happydance: :baby:


----------



## Mrs. Vet

OMG Gohan!!! I can't believe it! You must be in shock! I'm so overly happy for you!! Congrats!! 

So now that we are getting more and more BFPs here I want it to be my turn! lol 

I don't have instagram, should I get it?


----------



## lilsoybean

wannabemamaz said:


> Lil - message me again. Your previous one disappeared all of a sudden before I got your name!!

Did you get it this time? I don't know why I'm having so much trouble with this...ha ha!! Let me know if you have trouble finding me!


Mrs. Vet ~ I don't have Instagram either. I think we are the last two to get our BFP's...at least from the original group.


----------



## Gohan3117

Mrs. Vet - I KNOW! I was so shocked! But SOOO excited!

lilsoy - I got your message, but it won't let me add you on FB. I messaged your FB account, and it's probably in your "other" folder.

AFM...just got back from my GP's office! I am PREGNANT! Blood test confirmed it!

HCG level is 147.8! That means that I'm about 4-5 weeks! YAY! :happydance: :baby:

We are team :yellow: :baby: :cloud9:


----------



## lilsoybean

Gohan~ I think I sent you a request. Just an FYI, I'm not open to all of my FB friends about our journey to conceive so no baby stuff please (about me anyway...haha!).

Wishing! ~ I hope your move went well and that you get internet soon so you can join the chat again! Too bad about morning sickness. I've heard that the worse the sickness is, the better chances of a healthy pregnancy. However, that could just be an old wives tale.

Still waiting to ovulate. The meds should make me ovulate 5-9 days after the last pill and I'm on day 8 after last pill so I'm hoping to get a positive OPK today and ovulate tomorrow. I don't know though because my other signs of ovulation aren't matching up. I guess we'll see. I can't wait to test later this afternoon.


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Gohan that is such great news! I can't believe it just happened like that when you were not expecting it!! 

Lilsoybean we will stick this out until it's our turn!! 

I am CD 4 only so waiting to ovulate.. i got my blood drawn for hormone tests yesterday so I think I will call them on friday to see if they have results yet. I still need to make an appointment for DH to get his sperm tested, it's just so hard to plan anything with his schedule!


----------



## Gohan3117

lilsoy - I totally understand! Not a lot of people knew DH and I were trying, either. No one knows we are pregnant, though. So please don't post anything about it. :)

Mrs. Vet - Praying the hormone test comes back great!

AFM...the spotting has basically stopped, no cramping at all, so I'm pretty sure we're fine. Although the nausea is awful. The full on MS hasn't started yet, but I have a feeling it will be fierce. I'm having some shooting pain in my belly, but I'm sure it's because my uterus is beginning to stretch and stuff for the baby. :blush: The constipation is switching to diarrhea on and off. It's weird. I have a repeat of hCG levels on Thursday, so please pray it's going UP! :thumbup: 

You know...I'm getting sick of being called "Gohan" you all can call me Elena for heavens sake! It's not like we're strangers here!


----------



## Gohan3117

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=742324465785376

Look at this video, ladies. How awesome is this?!


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hey ladies! Sorry I've been MIA for a few days. It's been really stressful. Saturday night I had a teensy bit of brown when I wiped. It scared me but I tried to be calm. Sunday I was fine until the evening. I had a bit of light pink when I wiped. Nothing much again. Monday is had a bit of brown and a bit of pink throughout the day. Again hardly anything. But then I started getting cramps. My cramps are usually very severe but these were mild but constant. I decided I should go to emergency. They did my blood work. Hcg was 1783. They checked my cervix and it was closed. They gave me an ultrasound yesterday morning. I saw my little bean!! It measured right at 6 weeks 2 days as expected.. And I saw the heartbeat!! 108bpm and the doctor was very happy with that. They couldn't find an explanTion for the spotting (which they aren't even classifying as spotting since I have never had anything on my underwear, just when I wipe). Dr said baby is in the exact right spot in my uterus. They did discover that my blood type is o negative (which I knew) and that since I was spotting I needed the rhogam shot. It covers me for 72 hours and I will need it again on Friday (and again and again) if I continue to "spot". It doesn't affect this baby at all but it would affect future pregnancies if I didn't get the shot. So crazy. Anyways - I'm having bad lower back pain which I don't believe is cramping just stretching pains.. A bit of cramping still and a bit of brown discharge today. Hoping it clears up soon. Please keep me and my little bean in your prayers.. thanks so much loves.


----------



## Gohan3117

wannabemamaz said:


> Hey ladies! Sorry I've been MIA for a few days. It's been really stressful. Saturday night I had a teensy bit of brown when I wiped. It scared me but I tried to be calm. Sunday I was fine until the evening. I had a bit of light pink when I wiped. Nothing much again. Monday is had a bit of brown and a bit of pink throughout the day. Again hardly anything. But then I started getting cramps. My cramps are usually very severe but these were mild but constant. I decided I should go to emergency. They did my blood work. Hcg was 1783. They checked my cervix and it was closed. They gave me an ultrasound yesterday morning. I saw my little bean!! It measured right at 6 weeks 2 days as expected.. And I saw the heartbeat!! 108bpm and the doctor was very happy with that. They couldn't find an explanTion for the spotting (which they aren't even classifying as spotting since I have never had anything on my underwear, just when I wipe). Dr said baby is in the exact right spot in my uterus. They did discover that my blood type is o negative (which I knew) and that since I was spotting I needed the rhogam shot. It covers me for 72 hours and I will need it again on Friday (and again and again) if I continue to "spot". It doesn't affect this baby at all but it would affect future pregnancies if I didn't get the shot. So crazy. Anyways - I'm having bad lower back pain which I don't believe is cramping just stretching pains.. A bit of cramping still and a bit of brown discharge today. Hoping it clears up soon. Please keep me and my little bean in your prayers.. thanks so much loves.

Aww! I'm so glad you saw your little bean! At 6 weeks, did they do a transvaginal or a belly US? My OBGYN says I'm 6weeks1day, (my ticker is wrong, I need to change it) and I have to have an US soon. Let me know. :)


----------



## wannabemamaz

They tried doing a belly ultrasound but couldn't see much detail. They did a transvaginal instead and saw everything they needed. I didn't find it uncomfortable T all. How exciting that you're father along than you thought! My next ultra sound is in 2 weeks


----------



## lilsoybean

Wannabe~ I'm so glad you got good news when you went to the ER! I will keep praying for you and your little bean. I know how scary all that can be. 

As for me, I am super frustrated because I was supposed to have ovulated by today on the Clomid and I still don't have any positive OPK's!! They seem to be getting darker though and I am feeling some pain on my left side which I usually get when I ovulate but no positive OPk. Also, my temp is unusually high. I don't know what the heck is going on with my body right now!

My hubby and I meet with the urologist on Monday so I'm getting nervous about that as well. I'm trying to stay positive but I'm not expecting very good news.


----------



## Gohan3117

lilsoybean said:


> Wannabe~ I'm so glad you got good news when you went to the ER! I will keep praying for you and your little bean. I know how scary all that can be.
> 
> As for me, I am super frustrated because I was supposed to have ovulated by today on the Clomid and I still don't have any positive OPK's!! They seem to be getting darker though and I am feeling some pain on my left side which I usually get when I ovulate but no positive OPk. Also, my temp is unusually high. I don't know what the heck is going on with my body right now!
> 
> My hubby and I meet with the urologist on Monday so I'm getting nervous about that as well. I'm trying to stay positive but I'm not expecting very good news.

lilsoy, I know it seems bleak right now, love. DH and I tried for a year, and after one MMC, I felt hopeless. I was concerned that something might be wrong with DH, since I have regular cycles and I ovulate regularly. DH and I had just seen the specialist the Monday before we found out we were pregnant with our little one. She said there was a good chance with his family history(one of DH's father's brother's is completely sterile and the other has low motility and morphology) that he could have major issues. Apparently, nothing is wrong, and we have a little bean. Please don't get discouraged, dear. :hugs: :flower:

AFM...the spotting has gotten much lighter, which is good. It never got on my panties, so that makes me feel a bit better. Last night I felt like I had to pee but I didn't. Kinda like how you feel with a UTI. But the feeling was gone this morning and hasn't come back. I have awful diarrhea right now, too. My parents, DH and I had a long talk about what's going to happen. We've known for a long time that when I fell pregnant we would have to move back to my hometown. DH's parents work full time and work overtime on the weekends, so with DH working more than normal, it's just not conducive to me being pregnant, especially since I'm high-risk. So, we have basically NO time to get this show on the road. We have to move in May. My in-laws are visiting my MIL's dad in Michigan in May, and I'll be right in the middle of my 2nd Trimester then, so it's the best time to move. I need to start making a list of things to do before then. The nice thing is, since DH told his bosses that we're expecting, they've given him a lot of extra time at work. So this week, instead of working his usual 22 hours, he's getting over 30! We are so blessed! So I'm kinda feeling confident, but nervous. For the short-term, we'll be living with my family. We were planning to live with my grandparents, but my Grandmother had a bad report at her Neurologist a couple weeks ago. Her Doctor told her that her Althzeimer's(sp?) has progressed much more rapidly then we thought. This time two years ago she had 85% memory retention, now it's only at 50%. So her condition is now been labelled "Rapidly-Progressing Early-Onset Althzeimer's". I'm devastated. :nope: :cry: She's only 70. :cry:

Other than that, I'm hanging in there. I'm beginning to get more nauseous as the days goes along. I'll think of something I want to eat, and when I make it and it's done, it makes me nauseous to even smell it. I don't even know. I need to be eating more...but the only thing I can eat right now is really chicken nuggets and plain bagels with cream cheese. :wacko: Oh well, at least the little one is there. :)

Tomorrow I go in for my next hCG level. Please pray that it has gone up, ladies. I'm worried. :nope:


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies
I finally have internet! !!!

Gohan!!! Congratulations! !! What wonderful news!!!! So happy for you! I'm sure your hcg will go up perfectly! Such exciting times ahead.

Wanna how are you feeling? With ds I had a bot of spotting around 5 weeks. Doctor said my cervix was just sensitive after bd. Try not to worry too much. I'd love to have you on instagram. I don't have fb. But also no one really knows I'm pg yet  I'll msg you. 

Lilsoy and mrs vet how are you doing? ?

My ms is so horrible. Overwhelms me and my day. I can't wait for it to be over. Been so sick. I have to still go for a scan. We're just sorting out my insurance here. Fxd I will get to see our bean soon.


----------



## wannabemamaz

hang in there lilsoy.. you never know what could happen! positive thoughts. we are all here supporting you and rallying around you. it WILL happen. Good luck on Monday.. .keep us posted!

OH man that is a lot to deal with Elena. I hope you can get it all sorted out and keep your stress level low. Sorry to hear about your Grandmother. That must be really difficult. Glad to hear your spotting has gone down. Have you had much cramping at all?? I'm sure your HCG levels will be great!! Let us know once you hear back.

Yay wishing! Glad to have you back!! I really hope your ms clears up soon. I havent had any nausea so I'm very thankful for that. I can imagine it must be very stressful!!

I'm feeling really good today. Still having a bit of spotting here and there. It is just watery brown at this point. Nothing major. My doctor said she is not concerned at this point especially with my great ultrasound results. I just need to keep an eye on it to make sure it doesnt progress. The ER dr said it would be concerning if I was completely filling a pad once every two hours. I am no where NEAR that. It is literally only when I wipe. Never on my underwear. I wondered if it had anything to do with BD.. but hubby has been in Africa since last Wednesday. The spotting started the Saturday after that so I can't imagine it would have been due to that.. hmm. All my cramping has seemed to gone away which makes me very happy.. but still having lots of stretching pains. I'm happy with that though.. gotta get ready for the bean to grow!! It does reassure me wishing that you had some spotting. the DR said it really can be very normal. I also read a statistic online that said once you have seen a heartbeat on an ultrasound your risk of MC goes down to 5%. I wonder if thats true??

Hope you are all having a fantastic day. I am praying everyday that the spotting goes away 100%.. but I also know God is in control and has a plan for me and little bean. Just gotta trust!!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Ladies I'm freaking out a bit here! 
My OBGYN tried to call me at 7.15pm!! I missed the call and called right back but inly got their answering machine as it was wayyy after their office hours! 
My hormone levels should be back now and she had said she is only calling me when there is something really abnormal and here she is, trying to call me way after they closed! 
I am so scared it could be bad news! 

Calling back first thing in the morning! Meanwhile I will try not to think about it!


----------



## Gohan3117

wishingforbub said:


> Gohan!!! Congratulations! !! What wonderful news!!!! So happy for you! I'm sure your hcg will go up perfectly! Such exciting times ahead.
> 
> My ms is so horrible. Overwhelms me and my day. I can't wait for it to be over. Been so sick. I have to still go for a scan. We're just sorting out my insurance here. Fxd I will get to see our bean soon.

Thank you, wishing! It is so exciting! I'm just worried that my levels won't go up. I'll post as soon as I know what the levels are. :thumbup: My MS hasn't started full out yet. I do gag and spit up a lot in the AM and before bed. Thinking it's gonna be a doozy. :wacko:



wannabemamaz said:


> OH man that is a lot to deal with Elena. I hope you can get it all sorted out and keep your stress level low. Sorry to hear about your Grandmother. That must be really difficult. Glad to hear your spotting has gone down. Have you had much cramping at all?? I'm sure your HCG levels will be great!! Let us know once you hear back.
> 
> I'm feeling really good today. Still having a bit of spotting here and there. It is just watery brown at this point. Nothing major. My doctor said she is not concerned at this point especially with my great ultrasound results. I just need to keep an eye on it to make sure it doesnt progress. The ER dr said it would be concerning if I was completely filling a pad once every two hours. I am no where NEAR that. It is literally only when I wipe. Never on my underwear. I wondered if it had anything to do with BD.. but hubby has been in Africa since last Wednesday. The spotting started the Saturday after that so I can't imagine it would have been due to that.. hmm. All my cramping has seemed to gone away which makes me very happy.. but still having lots of stretching pains. I'm happy with that though.. gotta get ready for the bean to grow!! It does reassure me wishing that you had some spotting. the DR said it really can be very normal. I also read a statistic online that said once you have seen a heartbeat on an ultrasound your risk of MC goes down to 5%. I wonder if thats true??
> 
> Hope you are all having a fantastic day. I am praying everyday that the spotting goes away 100%.. but I also know God is in control and has a plan for me and little bean. Just gotta trust!!

I know, I need to stress less. I'm just so worried. My spotting is exactly the same as yours. Just when I wipe, never on my panties. Praying that it stays that way or goes away completely! I'm having a lot of stretching pains, too. The only other pain I have down there is constipation pain. :haha: Praying for a protective hedge around my little bean. I know God is in control, and I need to trust him with this little life growing inside me. 



Mrs. Vet said:


> Ladies I'm freaking out a bit here!
> My OBGYN tried to call me at 7.15pm!! I missed the call and called right back but inly got their answering machine as it was wayyy after their office hours!
> My hormone levels should be back now and she had said she is only calling me when there is something really abnormal and here she is, trying to call me way after they closed!
> I am so scared it could be bad news!
> 
> Calling back first thing in the morning! Meanwhile I will try not to think about it!

Praying that everything is okay, Mrs. Vet! I will pray very hard all day today! For ALL of us! For me, that my levels go UP! And that my stress will go DOWN! For wishing, wanna and myself for healthy little beans and continuing growth. Praying for you, Mrs. Vet that everything is alright with your test and it is actually wonderful news! And praying for dear lilsoy, that she will get her +OPK and will get her :bfp: ! I love you ladies so very much. You are all my dear friends. So glad to know you all and have your friendship. <3 :hugs: :kiss: :flower:


----------



## Gohan3117

Please pray for my husband and me. We got the results of the HCG test, and our level went from 147.8 all the way down to 27.6. I went to the ER and they won't do anything. We just have to wait this out...I'm so heartbroken. I can't do this again...my heart can't take it...


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh no gohan. Can you ask them for a scan? Hang in there sweety :hug: 

Mrs vet hope you get some good news xxx fxd for you both!


----------



## Gohan3117

wishingforbub said:


> Oh no gohan. Can you ask them for a scan? Hang in there sweety :hug:
> 
> Mrs vet hope you get some good news xxx fxd for you both!

The ER said at the level my hCG is at, they wouldn't be able to see anything even with a transvaginal US. They refused to even admit me and do blood work. They said it's not an "emergency situation" which is total bullshit(pardon my language) because this is MY baby. A human being is living inside me(or was :cry:) and the fact that that human may die isn't an emergency?! :cry: I hated that they kept calling my baby an "embryo" a "fetus". NO. It's a baby. MY baby. :cry: I feel so helpless... :cry:


----------



## Gohan3117

I took a FRER, an IC and a CBD. The IC and FRER were now both negative, but the CBD still said the same thing it did before, which isn't good either, as it should say something different by now. I'm also starting to bleed. So please pray for my husband and I. This is something that we feared. We were tormented with satanic nightmares all last night. Satan is trying to get the best of Erik and I...but we're fighting him...I just want my baby back. :cry:


----------



## wannabemamaz

Elena. I'm so so sorry that you are going through this. I'm going to say a prayer for you right now.

Father, I pray that you would be with Elena and Erik in this time of grief they are dealing with. God I pray that you would watch over them and protect them. Lord I ask that you would be with their precious baby now that he or she is with you. We know that this baby is safe and in your loving arms. Lord please give Elena and Erik a sense of peace knowing that they will meet this baby one day in heaven. Lord in your name we ask that you would keep satan away from them. Protect them with a forcefield of your angels and your love. Remind them that you have a plan for them and that you love them. You are not forgetting about them. Be with Elena especially Father. Heal her body and please protect her heart and mind in this difficult time.I ask that you would give clarity and wisdom to the doctors that they may find some answers. Lord please surround Elena and Erik with friends and family who can give them comfort in this time. We love you Father and we know that you are our Lord and Saviour. 

In your name,
Amen.


----------



## Mrs. Vet

I am so heartbroken for you! :cry: I can't believe you have to go through this again! 
I will pray for you both, I can't imagine what you're going through.. 



I called my doctor this morning and was told she'd call back after the office closed, she never did. Calling them on monday and won't leave them alone until they tell me what is going on, this is ridiculous.


----------



## lilsoybean

Elena~ I'm so so sorry. This is the worst feeling in the world. I praying for you. I don't even know what to say to comfort you but just know that you and your husband are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Gohan3117

I've slept almost all day today. I didn't get up until 4pm and slept from 5:30 - 7:30pm again. I feel so...broken. I'm not bleeding. The blood I saw earlier was from a scab when I shaved a few days back. I have no blood yet. I am cramping some, but not horribly. Just trying to wait this out...DH took today off, but he has to go in tomorrow morning. I'm getting a bunch of sympathy from friends and family members...but I just...I just don't feel better. :cry: I wrote a poem for my little one. I'll post it in the next post...


----------



## Gohan3117

The Love I Never Met

~Dedicated to My Angel Baby~
Conceived January 21st, 2014; Left us on February 20th, 2014

Two pink stripes,
Tears of joy.
Excitement, laughter;
A girl or boy?

So many things ran through my mind;
What crib, what colors, which teddy bear?
Then, almost in an instant,
You suddenly werent there.

My heart broke; I heard it.
My soul aches; I feel it.
My eyes weep; I see it.
But you were just herehow can you be gone?

My precious baby left me;
That day, I will never forget.
And I will always remember you,
As the love I never met.

I loved you before you existed.
I loved you while you were here.
I love you now, even though youre gone.
But even so, I still shed a tear.

For a beautiful life,
We will never know.
My child, my baby,
Why so soon did you have to go?

You took a piece of my heart,
When you flew up to heaven to stay.
Watch over me, my darling,
As I sit here and pray.

You will always be my little angel.
My heart lives within you.
Although, for now we must be apart.
I hope and pray, I will see you soon.


----------



## wishingforbub

Aw gohan your poem is beautiful. I'm so so sorry you have to go through this. Thinking of you and your husband. Xxx stay strong


----------



## wannabemamaz

Your poem is beautiful. Continuing to pray for you..


----------



## Gohan3117

Hi ladies, just wanted to check in. The bleeding has yet to start, but the cramps are continuing to slowly get worse. I took another HPT and it was completely negative. I looked at the ones from yesterday later on in the day, and the FRER and the IC had a faint line. The IC from today is stark white. I'm expecting the bleeding soon.

But, I don't want to rain on everyone else's parade. How is everyone else doing? 

wishing, wanna, how are you guys holding up with MS?

Mrs. Vet - have you heard anything back from your OBGYN?

lilsoy - how are you doing? Where are you in your cycle?

I'm still going to stick around, but I'm not expecting to ovulate any time soon. After my last MC in June, it took until November to O again. (that's actually when I made this thread.) I want to keep up to date with all of you, though. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Gohan the poem is beautiful! You are such an amazing woman, the fact that you even care how we all are doing when you are going through such a terrible thing yourself is just amazing to me! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
I will continue to pray for you and your husband to find comfort and strength. :cry:

She never called back on friday, I am calling again tomorrow and am going to let them have it if they don't connect me.. 
I am stressed out a lot this week, I have to turn in a paper in one week that is 30% of my graduation and I am not even close to being done, new problems keep coming up. I want to get up when DH leaves at 5am tomorrow morning and go to the library to work on it, now it's 11pm and my iPad has been restoring for the last hour.. guess it's going to be a short night.. oh well..


----------



## lilsoybean

Elena~ I've been keeping your family in my thoughts and prayers.. I hope you are making it through ok.

I don't know where I am in my cycle. Well, I know that I am on CD 20 but I haven't gotten any positive OPK's and my temps are all weird. I'm not sure if it's a side effect of the Clomid or maybe it didn't work or even had the opposite effect and made me not ovulate. I don't know how that would be possible. I don't know if I'm waiting to ovulate or I already have ovulated and missed it.


----------



## Gohan3117

Mrs. Vet said:


> Gohan the poem is beautiful! You are such an amazing woman, the fact that you even care how we all are doing when you are going through such a terrible thing yourself is just amazing to me! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> I will continue to pray for you and your husband to find comfort and strength. :cry:
> 
> She never called back on friday, I am calling again tomorrow and am going to let them have it if they don't connect me..
> I am stressed out a lot this week, I have to turn in a paper in one week that is 30% of my graduation and I am not even close to being done, new problems keep coming up. I want to get up when DH leaves at 5am tomorrow morning and go to the library to work on it, now it's 11pm and my iPad has been restoring for the last hour.. guess it's going to be a short night.. oh well..

Thank you so much. It's not been easy, and it's not getting any easier. I'm sure DH is getting tired of my nightly "I want my baby back" break-downs. It usually hits me at night, right before bed. That's why I'm trying to stay up as late as I can, because the less I focus on bedtime, the less I think about everything... :cry: But the bleeding is slowly beginning. The cramps are much worse...I've taken Midol 3 times today...

I'm praying that your OB gets back to you, love. And I'm also praying the words for your paper for school comes to you like magic! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Vet

I can imagine night time is the worst! :( I hope at least the physical time will stop soon.. :( 
Your prayers have been heard! I finally got a hold of my doctor and everything came back normal. Getting DH tested next and meeting her again if I'm not pregnant by april... 

And I did make some good progress on my paper today, thank God!


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies

How are you? 

Gohan I'm so so sorry you are going through this very difficult time. I hope that time will heal and you will feel better. You have very special angels watching over you. Thinking of you xx

Mrs vet. So glad things came back normal and you made progress on your paper! :)

Lilsoy how are you doing? Any sign of O yet?

Wanna how are you feeling? 

I'll be 9 weeks tomorrow. Still haven't been able to get an appointment with the doc! Ms is still horrible. No throwing up in 2 days though (touch wood) even though I came really close to today. I hope my hcg tapers off a bit and the ms goes away...it's really getting me down despite being so happy! I feel like a crazy person lol! 

I hope you all have a great week. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hi ladies. 

Update from me. Started miscarying yesterday. Devastated. Heart broken. Crushed. Don't have the energy to give any details right now. Hubby and I don't plan on trying again until at least after the summer is over. Not sure if I will stick around or if I just need a break. Can't wrap my mind around anything right now. Thank you for all the love and support you've given to me in the last serveral months. It has been invaluable.


----------



## lilsoybean

wannabemamaz said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Update from me. Started miscarying yesterday. Devastated. Heart broken. Crushed. Don't have the energy to give any details right now. Hubby and I don't plan on trying again until at least after the summer is over. Not sure if I will stick around or if I just need a break. Can't wrap my mind around anything right now. Thank you for all the love and support you've given to me in the last serveral months. It has been invaluable.


I'm so sorry...that is terrible news. It's such a hard thing to go through and I wish you didn't have to feel such pain. I wish I knew something to say to take it away and make you feel better. I will pray for you.


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh wanna I'm so sorry :( I know we can say can really ease the pain but I truly hope in time you will be ok. Thinking of you and sending you the biggest :hug: xx


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Oh wanna my heart is breaking for you!:cry: I am so sorry! 

I totally understand needing a break, just remember we are here if you want totalk! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Gohan3117

wannabemamaz said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Update from me. Started miscarying yesterday. Devastated. Heart broken. Crushed. Don't have the energy to give any details right now. Hubby and I don't plan on trying again until at least after the summer is over. Not sure if I will stick around or if I just need a break. Can't wrap my mind around anything right now. Thank you for all the love and support you've given to me in the last serveral months. It has been invaluable.

Oh wanna... :cry: :hugs: I'm so sorry, my dear. We completely understand the need to take a break from the website and TTC. Just know I am here for you and if you need to talk, you know where to find us. We all love you! :hugs: I am praying so hard for you and your DH. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Stay strong, love. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## imzrid

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/489c4b

hey guys..help please...
do this chart looks like anovulatory one? im really confuse. thanks ya


----------



## lilsoybean

imzrid said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/489c4b
> 
> hey guys..help please...
> do this chart looks like anovulatory one? im really confuse. thanks ya

Hi there~ maybe you o'd on CD 14 or 15? It's not real clear so I guess it could possibly be anovulatory. 
I'm kind of in the same boat...can't figure out when I o'd this month..


----------



## lilsoybean

How's everybody doing? Awful quiet on here...


----------



## Gohan3117

lilsoybean said:


> How's everybody doing? Awful quiet on here...

Hey lilsoy. I'm hanging in there. Still bleeding...but the cramps are mostly over. I bought a book called "I Never Held You: Miscarriage, Grief, Healing & Recovery" by Ellen M. DuBois. I haven't started reading it yet, but I read the back and it looks really good. I'll probably start it tonight. But overall, I'm doing alright. I'm getting excited about my mom coming to visit me in a few weeks. I'm also going shopping this weekend to buy some much needed pants(all of mine are worn out!). I'm getting sick of wearing leggings and sweats all the time.  

Just praying through this and clutching to DH. He's at work right now, gotta bring home the bread. :thumbup: Anyway, how are you, lilsoy? :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Not much new here, waiting to ovulate. My friend who got pregnant by accident has reached 12 weeks and is so excited now, I am kind of avoiding her posts. I am happy that she is happy but I am really having a problem with being jealous these days.. 

Finished my paper today, now I just have to wait for my parents to read it for typos and print it and turn it in monday! Hopefully I can finally relax a bit then!


----------



## lilsoybean

Mrs. Vet said:


> Not much new here, waiting to ovulate. My friend who got pregnant by accident has reached 12 weeks and is so excited now, I am kind of avoiding her posts. I am happy that she is happy but I am really having a problem with being jealous these days..
> 
> Finished my paper today, now I just have to wait for my parents to read it for typos and print it and turn it in monday! Hopefully I can finally relax a bit then!

I know how you feel about the being jealous thing. All my friends are pregnant or have just had babies...some of them are on their second. It's really hard even though you are happy for them.

Good luck on your paper!


----------



## lilsoybean

Gohan3117 said:


> lilsoybean said:
> 
> 
> How's everybody doing? Awful quiet on here...
> 
> Hey lilsoy. I'm hanging in there. Still bleeding...but the cramps are mostly over. I bought a book called "I Never Held You: Miscarriage, Grief, Healing & Recovery" by Ellen M. DuBois. I haven't started reading it yet, but I read the back and it looks really good. I'll probably start it tonight. But overall, I'm doing alright. I'm getting excited about my mom coming to visit me in a few weeks. I'm also going shopping this weekend to buy some much needed pants(all of mine are worn out!). I'm getting sick of wearing leggings and sweats all the time.
> 
> Just praying through this and clutching to DH. He's at work right now, gotta bring home the bread. :thumbup: Anyway, how are you, lilsoy? :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi! That book sounds great. I hope it helps you through your healing process. Let me know how it is... It might be good for me to read something like that. Also, glad to hear that you will have some family around soon...moms make everything better!

I guess I'm about halfway through my TWW. Testing on Thurs/Fri. I have sensitive nipples and some weird tightness in my lower abdomen but I'm not really expecting a BFP this month since my cycle was so confusing. I basically gave up out of frustration about halfway through my cycle. But I guess time will tell.


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Crossing my fingers for you lilsoybean!!

Nothing new to report here, still not ovulation.. pretty stressed out, turned in my paper today, repeating my driving test tomorrow and I'm really scared to fail again. 
I am overly tired today and nauseated all the time, I think it's just being stressed out.. I don't think I'll get pregnant this month with everything going on.. 

Oh and on a side note, a girl in my church is pregnant too now. I am happy for her but it still bugs me that everyone around me gets pregnant and it just doesn't happen for us.. :( I don't know her well so they might have tried for a while too. She is as skinny as I am which is giving me hope. So I just chose to be happy for her but can't help that it stings..


----------



## lilsoybean

Mrs. Vet ~ I'm sorry you are having a hard time. It's true though about not knowing other peoples stories. When I started school again this year (I'm a teacher), I had just lost the baby and my best friend and three other colleagues were announcing their pregnancies. It sounds bad but I would secretly curse the pregnant women (not my best friend :)). Anyway, come to find out that one of the girls had three miscarriages and had done IUI and had been trying for like 3 years....and finally found got pregnant naturally after basically giving up. I felt kind of bad after that since she had obviously been through her fair share and "deserved" to finally get her baby. 

Just hang in there. I'm sure you'll get your BFP someday soon. And good luck on your driving test!! Are the driving tests there so rigorous because of the autobahn? Just curious.

Depending on my temps tomorrow morning, I will probably be testing sometime between tomorrow and Friday. However, temps have started to dip so I'm guessing it will be under cover line tomorrow :(


----------



## wannabemamaz

hey lovely ladies. i've missed you.

thought i felt ready to come on here and tell you my story of losing our sweet little baby.

as you all know, i started spotting on feb 15. it was nerve wracking at first but it was hardly anything. just a bit of brown when i wiped. over the next few days it progressed to sometimes being a bit pink.. and when i had a bowel movement it was bright red. on the 17th i went to the ER. they drew my blood - HCG was at 1800 and did an ultrasound. I saw my sweet little baby. The heartbeat was 108. I knew going in that was a bit slow (I was 6w3d) but the dr told me that was totally healthy and that since i had seen the heartbeat my risk of miscarriage went down to 10%. i left the hospital that day feeling a bit apprehensive but just trying to remember that everything was out of my control. that week the spotting continued. it did not increase or decrease in anyway - except for during bowel movements. i would get a wipe of bright red blood every time definitely coming out of my vagina. i did some research with dr.google and found that some women just have a very sensitive 'engorged' cervix. i figured that had to be what it was. fast forward to sunday. i was at church and had to get up in the service to go to the bathroom because i felt weird. i wiped and there was some clots. the first i had had. this freaked me out. so i left church immediately and went home. (hubby was getting home from africa that day. talk about timing.) i laid down in bed for 3 hours with the worst cramps i have ever had. went and picked up hubby from the airport. brought him home. he had a shower and we went straight to ER. I could not stand the cramping. at the ER they immediately drew my blood. they told me to stay positive as it was very possible that everything was fine. a little while later they came in with my results. my hcg was at 2700. the dr told me it should have been at least at 8000 (since i was 7w1d). they said it didn't look good and that i was probably having a miscarriage for sure. they sent me home and booked me an emergency ultrasound for the next morning. sure enough, baby was there with no heartbeat. i couldn't believe the shock and pain. only one week ago i had seen my sweet little bean with its heart beating. the dr looked at my previous ultrasound and concluded that the baby had not grown. he said it was very possible that the baby died right after my ultrasound the week before. the cramping and bleeding was like nothing i could have ever imagined. i had my blood drawn the next day and hcg had dropped to 1700. 2 days later it was 1600. Saturday it was 400. i passed the baby on friday night. it was horrible. 

i had an appt with my family dr who i trust dearly. she looked over all my test results and said that the heartbeat from the original ultrasound was VERY low. she said that typically a baby with a heartbeat around 100 or lower will not live through the first trimester. she said that the dr who told me my rate of miscarriage had gone down to 10% since i had seen a heartbeat was incorrect. 

it has been the worst week of my life. i can't even believe it. the physical and emotional pain has been worse than anything i have ever experienced. but every day i feel a bit more human. since i passed everything on friday night i have not had any more physical pain. thank the Lord.

i know my story is sad.. but i owe it to you all to know what happened. i trust and appreciate you ladies so much and i wanted to share. it has been hard to type.. but i know it is for the best to share..

hope you are all doing okay. gohan - how are you?


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Oh wanna I am so sorry! I can't imagine how painful it must have been! 
I hope you will find strength to get through this and the emotional pain will ease off over time! It's just not fair! :( 

Laying awake here at 5.30am unable to sleep.. I am stressing over that driving test so bad! 

lilsoybean It could be why they are so strict. Funny thing is, so many people here are rude and crappy drivers! I'm wondering if people would drive more careful if it was easier to pass the test! 
It just bugs me, I drive really well by now but if I make the slightest mistake they will not give me my drivers license! I have seen people on the streets who drive wayyy worse than I do but they got their license 20 years ago when they weren't that strict yet..


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies
How are you all doing? 
Aaaw wanna it breaks my heart reading your story. I can only imagine your heartache and pain :-( I'm so sorry.

Ladies I feel really bad coming on here updating you on my pg when you're all going through such tough times. But I will continue to check in on you all and make sure I see you all get your bfps!

Mrs vet good luck with your test! Lilsoy hope you're ok. And gohan you too. .hope you're feeling a bit better xx

Thinking of you all.


----------



## lilsoybean

Wannabe~ Your story is very similar to what happened to me in July and it is the worst feeling in the world! (well in my experience). It's so hard to deal with...it's been 7 months now and I feel like I'm just now starting to feel more like myself. 

After the miscarriage I got really depressed and I just wanted to encourage you to talk to someone (professional or not) if you need help getting through your feelings. My problem was I felt like I should just try to get over it and move on but that was making things worse for me.

One suggestion I liked and that helped me feel better was writing the baby a letter about what your hopes and dreams were for him or her. Some of my friends have had little ceremonies and set those Japanese lanterns in the sky or balloons. Some people I've spoken with even buried the notes they wrote along with an US photo in their yard and planted a tree nearby. I don't know if any of this will help or if you are even ready for any of it yet but I thought I would tell you some of the things that helped me through.

Thinking of all of you ladies!


----------



## wannabemamaz

Thank you so much lilsoy.. Your words mean so much and It means a lot to me thhs you would take the time to give me some advice. I'm so sorry you went through something similar. Lots of love to you.


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies, sorry I've been so illusive recently. wanna, I'm so sorry to hear that. :hugs: I love you and I'm praying for you! :flower: I'm almost done with the book, and I think it might benefit you, wanna, and lilsoy and whoever has miscarried. It's a wonderful book. 

AFM: I had my levels drawn on today, and I haven't gotten them back. My Fertility Specialist finally called back on Monday...she asked me "I noticed you missed your Progesterone blood draw today, are you alright?" I said, "Uhm, I talked to you a week ago and told you I was pregnant, and then I called and faxed over a week later to say I miscarried." She's like "Oh, I don't remember that..." (really?! Time to get a new FS!) :nope: My OB hasn't even bothered to call...I've sent numerous emails and called at least a dozen times. :nope: So frustrating. The bleeding has stopped, but I never saw a "mass" other than a big red and bloody clot. I'm guessing that's what it was. I saw my Doctor today, and he said, that due to my hCG levels from the beginning, I should have had an hCG over 1000 when I first went in. From the date I would have gotten pregnant, I MC'd at 6wks4days. But my levels only showed I was barely 4 weeks. So he said I was already going to miscarry from the beginning, the baby wasn't growing. :cry:

But aside from that...

Hubby's Glaucoma is progressing, his vision cuts in and out. He has an appointment with his Eye Specialist on Friday, please pray that the Lord will heal his eyes...I don't want him to not know what his future children look like... :cry: 

Back story on DH's vision: When he was a little kid, he was out playing with his puppy, and DH found some dog feces and put it in his eyes. My in-laws washed it off, and thought nothing of it. 2 years later, when he started Kindergarten, he couldn't see the chalk board and he was bumping into walls. They took him to the Eye Specialist, and then said the dog feces had given his parasites in both his eyes. They removed the one in his left eye, when caused his cornea to collapse, and ultimately leaving him blind in his left eye. The parasite in his right eye was dead, and was not causing any more harm than it already did, so it's still there. All of this caused Glaucoma, and he used steroidal eye drops and other various eye drops (3 altogether) to keep what little vision he has. He can see me fine, but only closer up. He has 50% vision in his right eye, and 15% vision in his left. If he covers his right eye, all he sees are dull colors and some movement. It's very sad...but it doesn't change my love for him. I knew one day that he would go completely blind, but I didn't think it would be this soon...please pray with us. :nope:

In other news, I have an appointment after DH sees his specialist to get my next tattoo. For those of you who are on my FB page, I have mentioned more than once about how this MC has taught me to "Love Beyond Life". Which basically, to me, means that I love those who are no longer with me, I love those who are with me now, and I love those who are yet to be born. So, I love beyond breath and death. Beyond heaven. My love for my little ones stretches to heaven and back, which means I love them "Beyond Life", because they might not be alive here on earth, but they still live in my heart. So, I came up with an idea for my tattoo, and I've attached it to this post. I'll be getting it on my left forearm, it will cover the scars I have from my self-harm addiction that I'm recovering from. It will give me an incentive and a reason to not cut, because the tattoo will remind me of my loved ones. :thumbup:

Anyway, I'm praying for you all. Again, if anyone wants to add me on FB, PM me on here and I'll give you my name. I love you all! :kiss: :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Gohan3117

:dohh: Forgot to attached the image! Here it is! :dohh:

I also attached images of my other tattoos. The kanji symbol was my first tattoo. It is the symbol for "Love".

The second one, I got a couple months after my first MC. The ribbon in the heart is the Pregnancy and Infant Loss ribbon.

The last picture, is the design for my next one that I'll be getting on Friday. I love it. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







tattooo2013.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 1









tattoo2012.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 0









tattoo2014.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Gohan the tatoos are beautiful!! 
I am so sorry to hear about your husband, I really hope and pray that at least the vision he has left can be kept! You guys have a lot to deal with! 

I didn't pass the test again, as I said they are really stupid about it here and it was a little thing again.. so 3 times a charm I hope! 

The good news is I finally got a positive OPK today! Just in time so we have all weekend to BD! :D Let's hope it works! 

We still haven't made an appt for getting DH tested, I was going to this week but he is pretty depressed this week and I am not sure if he could handle if there is bad news about his sperm right now. So I will make an appointment when he is feeling better again. 
Since we have been trying just under a year what's another few weeks I think.. 

Hope my temp goes up tomorrow or sunday so I can enter the TWW!


----------



## lilsoybean

Hey there,

Mrs. Vet~ I'm sorry about the driving test. That really stinks that it's so hard to pass. But good luck on all the bding this weekend. I hope you catch that egg!

I started AF on Friday and went in for an US on Thursday to see if I can go back on Clomid this month but I had a cyst that was too big so I have to go back on Monday to see if has shrunk at all. If it has, then I am taking the 100mg instead of the 50mg I was on last month. I will have to start on CD5 instead of CD3 though. I don't really know what that means or how it will effect things. 

I wish it didn't cost $100 every time I have an US. I have had to have 3 so far so Mondays will make 4. I will have to keep paying a bunch of money until I reach my deductible....blah.

Anyway, I guess I'm just trying to start over again this month.


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Aw that stinks lilsoybean, I hope that cyst will shrink so you can start the clomid again! 
I hate that these things are so expensive! 

My temp is higher this morning so hopefully I am 1 dpo!


----------



## lilsoybean

Yay Mrs. Vet! Good luck in your TWW!!

Gohan~ I hope you are doing ok. You and your hubby are in my prayers.


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Temp shot up so it looks like I'm really 3 dpo! So glad my body is not doing the waiting game this time... 
Thinking of everyone! How are you ladies doing?


----------



## lilsoybean

Doing well over here. My cyst went down so I started Clomid again yesterday. I'm getting my Progesterone levels done on CD 19 to be sure I'm ovulating since I didn't get any positive OPK's last month. I really feel like they are on my side at my Ob/gyn. The whole staff knows me by sight now and they are all rooting for me.

So, my work was being weird about letting me out of a meeting so I could go get the cyst scanned so hubby and I just took the whole day off work together yesterday and it was sooo great! We had the best time. Went to doc, got good news. Then we went to breakfast downtown and the meter already had money on it so... free parking! Came home and took a nap. Got up and ran 4 miles, helped a neighbor find her lost dog. Then we drove down to Bloomington, Indiana to do some record shopping and have dinner. Also, it has been super snowy and cold here and it was 70 degrees and sunny yesterday...the first good day in months! Too bad it snowed again today...crazy!

Anyway, I know that is a little off topic but it's been awhile since I've had a really good day so I wanted to share some of my happiness!

I'm trying to hold on to this positive mood and hopefully good things will happen this month.

Hope you are all doing well. I hope to hear from you all.

Keep us posted on your TWW Mrs. Vet!!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Sounds like you had a really good day! 

5 dpo here and really happy with my temp this time, last time it was barely high enough to confirm ovulation and this month it is really high so it's very clear. 

Just tried my prenatal gummies for the first time that I brought from the US to see if I like them better than pills. If i can stomach them and feel ok with taking them I'll have someone send me another bottle. 
They taste funny and I won't take them during a meal again because everything I ate after taking them tastes gross!! 
I had been taking flintstones so far and feel they taste better..


----------



## lilsoybean

Are the gummies like prenatal vitamins?


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Yes they are! 

6dpo, my back hurts a lot and I had sharp pains in my lower abdomen yesterday and today. I'm sure it means nothing, just mentioning it so in case it did mean something I wrote it down somewhere! lol 

Gohan how are you feeling? How is the rest of you girls doing?


----------



## Gohan3117

Hi Ladies. So sorry for being illusive once again. After 15 months of being free from C. Diff, I relapsed this week. It's been a living hell. I can't take my normal antibiotic, as there has been a huge outbreak of MRSA in my area due to overuse this medication. So I'm miserable. Hubby is sick on and off, and he has to have eye surgery in a month or so. We've been hit hard. Not to mention my mom has relapsed with her Crohns and my Great-Grandmother's health is severely fading. She was in the rehab center and they moved her back to the hospital. They couldn't wake her up a couple mornings ago and her pulse was weak. Hubby and I have the money put away just in case I need to fly back home for her funeral. It's been just crazy. 

On the bright, yet dim side of life, my HCG levels came back and they are. 0.3 mIU. So the miscarriage has passed through without complications. 

Sorry for being so pessimistic...it's just been a horrible month so far. Please pray for us.

But I'm so happy for you, lilsoy and Mrs. Vet! Such great news!


----------



## lilsoybean

Hey gals, 

Would you mind taking a look at my OPK from today? It looks positive to me but the digital said negative. What are your thoughts..do you think it's positive? I have never O'd this early but maybe the Clomid is making it happen earlier.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Gohan you guys just can't seem to catch a break! :( i will keep praying that things get better again! It really seems true when it rains it pours... 

lilsoybean it looks positive to me. I bet the digi will show up positive as well next time you test. Start BD,no harm in trying either way, right? 

8 dpo today, trying not to symptom spot...


----------



## lilsoybean

Thanks for checking that out Mrs. Vet. I think that maybe I started testing too soon after my last Clomid dose and am getting false positives. My digi still says negatory. I just got 50 more OPK's so I will just keep on testing.

So you are 9dpo today right? Have any symptoms you want to report? I think you said you had some but didn't know if they have gotten any worse or if there is anything new. 

When do you think you will test? 

Wishing~ How's it going with your pregnancy? Are you showing at all yet? Let us know!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

I don't know much about clomid, can it give false positives? 

I found a pack of ICs that I had forgotten about! :D So I started testing this morning, thought I saw a shadow of sth but i think it was line eye. I will keep testing in the mornings as long as I have ICs left. 

I have been really moody and anxious in saturday. Keep getting random nausea and a bit of cramping. 
I was really hungry and didn't even make it through half of my dinner. 

None of this is completely unusual for me though, I don't think it means anything...


----------



## lilsoybean

Mrs. Vet said:


> I don't know much about clomid, can it give false positives?
> 
> I found a pack of ICs that I had forgotten about! :D So I started testing this morning, thought I saw a shadow of sth but i think it was line eye. I will keep testing in the mornings as long as I have ICs left.
> 
> I have been really moody and anxious in saturday. Keep getting random nausea and a bit of cramping.
> I was really hungry and didn't even make it through half of my dinner.
> 
> None of this is completely unusual for me though, I don't think it means anything...


That sounds promising!! Keep us posted. 

I was researching clomid today and I guess you can get false positives if you start testing too close to the last pill because it tricks the body into thinking it's not making enough estrogen and lh so the body starts making more.


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Ok I swear I see really faint lines on all of them! More like shadows, could be evaps but I think I saw sth within the time limit. DH can see them too, not sure if u can tell on the pictures. Top one is yesterday FMU (9dpo), bottom 2 are this morning (10dpo). Temp is higher than it has ever been, have been extremely gassy and felt queasy all night and hungry...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mrs. Vet

here a closer one..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Molly12

I see something on the bottom one!!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Thanks! i still see it so it must not be in my head! 
Taking another one tonight and in the morning!


----------



## Kaniya

Hi Lovely ladies,

May I join this group? I am new here but I've been stalking this forum for days until finally I decided to join here.
Dh and I have been TTC for 15 months. I am now on CD 18. On CD 11 I got positive OPK and it was negative by the next day but I haven't had a temp rise since then.
I'm not sure if I ovulate this month. This is very frustrating coz I feel out this month already.
Baby dust to all!!


----------



## lilsoybean

Mrs. Vet said:


> Ok I swear I see really faint lines on all of them! More like shadows, could be evaps but I think I saw sth within the time limit. DH can see them too, not sure if u can tell on the pictures. Top one is yesterday FMU (9dpo), bottom 2 are this morning (10dpo). Temp is higher than it has ever been, have been extremely gassy and felt queasy all night and hungry...

I can't really tell from the pic but I hope it's there !! How exciting! Post another one tomorrow...


----------



## Gohan3117

Hi ladies.

My C. Diff is still running rampant. No change, except maybe it's gotten worse. Just trying to hold out for another 8 weeks. DH and I are flying in to visit my family and make plans for the move this fall. I can't wait to get out of this hell hole.

My in-laws are breaking me apart. DH and I live with them(DH is legally blind, therefore he can't find decent work) and I'm at my breaking point. DH and my FIL had a conversation a couple nights ago, and my FIL said that when DH and I move out, he has no reason to stay with my MIL and will finally let himself leave. He's needed to for years. I know that's wrong to say, being a Christian, but she just abuses him verbally and emotionally to the point where I can't be around her because I want to kill her. My FIL has a right to leave, he doesn't deserve to be treated that way. So, please pray for my husband, that he makes it through the divorce okay. :nope:

My anxiety level has overflowed recently. Just living here, missing home, being sick, etc. has really caused my anxiety to be at an all-time high. DH is struggling too, but he is doing fantastic at work. He's getting compliments all the time about how well he does at work. That's a great confidence booster for him. :thumbup:

Anyway, I'm almost a month out from when my miscarriage began. AF should come in about 6 days, but I'm not holding my breath to be regular so soon. Last time it took 5 months. I have an appointment in June to get everything checked, get DH a SA, etc. Praying that everything turns out fine.

Anyway, enough about me...

OMG Mrs. Vet! I see the line too! Praying for your BFP! How's it going for you, lilsoy? Did you get your positive OPK yet? Wishing, how is your pregnancy going? And has anyone heard from wanna recently? Her FB seems to be pretty upbeat, continuing to pray for everybody! I love you all! :hugs: :flower: :kiss:


----------



## lilsoybean

Kaniya said:


> Hi Lovely ladies,
> 
> May I join this group? I am new here but I've been stalking this forum for days until finally I decided to join here.
> Dh and I have been TTC for 15 months. I am now on CD 18. On CD 11 I got positive OPK and it was negative by the next day but I haven't had a temp rise since then.
> I'm not sure if I ovulate this month. This is very frustrating coz I feel out this month already.
> Baby dust to all!!

Welcome Kaniya! I'm only on cd 12 so not everyone is in their TWW like the title suggests but you are welcome to join us. We had a few more girls but haven't heard from them in awhile...

I have been trying for well over a year as well...it's very frustrating. Good luck in your TWW and hope your temp goes up soon. Keep us posted!


----------



## lilsoybean

Gohan3117 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> My C. Diff is still running rampant. No change, except maybe it's gotten worse. Just trying to hold out for another 8 weeks. DH and I are flying in to visit my family and make plans for the move this fall. I can't wait to get out of this hell hole.
> 
> My in-laws are breaking me apart. DH and I live with them(DH is legally blind, therefore he can't find decent work) and I'm at my breaking point. DH and my FIL had a conversation a couple nights ago, and my FIL said that when DH and I move out, he has no reason to stay with my MIL and will finally let himself leave. He's needed to for years. I know that's wrong to say, being a Christian, but she just abuses him verbally and emotionally to the point where I can't be around her because I want to kill her. My FIL has a right to leave, he doesn't deserve to be treated that way. So, please pray for my husband, that he makes it through the divorce okay. :nope:
> 
> My anxiety level has overflowed recently. Just living here, missing home, being sick, etc. has really caused my anxiety to be at an all-time high. DH is struggling too, but he is doing fantastic at work. He's getting compliments all the time about how well he does at work. That's a great confidence booster for him. :thumbup:
> 
> Anyway, I'm almost a month out from when my miscarriage began. AF should come in about 6 days, but I'm not holding my breath to be regular so soon. Last time it took 5 months. I have an appointment in June to get everything checked, get DH a SA, etc. Praying that everything turns out fine.
> 
> Anyway, enough about me...
> 
> OMG Mrs. Vet! I see the line too! Praying for your BFP! How's it going for you, lilsoy? Did you get your positive OPK yet? Wishing, how is your pregnancy going? And has anyone heard from wanna recently? Her FB seems to be pretty upbeat, continuing to pray for everybody! I love you all! :hugs: :flower: :kiss:

I had never heard of C. Diff before but it sounds horrible . I hope you feel better soon. That also really stinks about your family/living situation..that has to be so hard to deal with. I hope things get better soon...I said that earlier but you know what I mean. ;)

I'm still waiting to ovulate. I hope I get a positive OPK this month. All the cheap ones look positive or close and the digitalis all say negative...who knows. 3 more days and then 2 weeks off for Spring Break!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Welcome Kaniya! 

Same shadow again on the IC, BFN on FRER. I think the ICs are just crap or a bad patch. I am ready to give up. I really got my hopes up this time because my temps are so high and I had so many symptoms. I know 11dpo is not out yet but I just feel like I'm out. Why would it be any different this month? 

I will call and make an appointment for DH's SA finally, I want to know if there is even a chance for us. Meanwhile I will try to stop temping and doing OPKs. Not sure if I won't cave and do it anyway but I think some time without thinking about it would be good for us..

My best friend has to put her horse down now, she has almost no family left so her animals are her family now. She had the horse for half her life and it's very sick so she has no choice if she doesn't want to see him suffering. My heart breaks for her. :( I keep praying that she will be ok, it is a relief at the same time as she has been pretty much saying goodbye for the last months and knew the day will come&#8230; 

Gohan that sounds like a terrible environment for you guys! I'm sure you will feel better after moving without this stressful family situation! I hope your DH will be ok with the divorce! :(


----------



## Kaniya

Thanks lilsoybean, I'll keep you all posted but it's kinda calm cycle this month. I am on CD 19 now, almost feel nothing and my temp is still low. It's just too late for ovulation now. 

Gohan, I'm sorry about your family situation, I'll pray for you and your husband. Hope things get better soon.

Mrs. Vet, you're not out yet, it's just 11 DPO. Maybe it's still to early. My sister always got BFN since 8DPO and finally got BfaintP on 14DPO.
Keep trying until the witch arrives. I'll pray for you too!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

thank you, I hope you're right! Still having tons of symptoms and on tonight's IC I see that shadow-line again. Still think they might just be crappy bjt the way I feel just makes me wonder... 

Don't give up on ovulation yet! Last cycle I didn't O until CD 28, this cycle it was CD 23. Maybe you are just ovulating late?


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Soo when I hold the test against the light I clearly see a line, not just a shadow but an actual line. I feel like I'm becoming that crazy person again...lol


----------



## lilsoybean

Mrs. Vet said:


> Soo when I hold the test against the light I clearly see a line, not just a shadow but an actual line. I feel like I'm becoming that crazy person again...lol

Your not crazy! I would be super frustrated! I still have hope for you!

I also feel crazy because all of my OPK's look positive...it has to be the Clomid because I've never had weird OPK's before taking it. I guess I will just trust the digital ones. 

I'm sorry I keep complaining about my OPK's but it's just where I'm at right now...waiting.....just waiting for those lines. Ugh!!!


----------



## lilsoybean

Kaniya said:


> Thanks lilsoybean, I'll keep you all posted but it's kinda calm cycle this month. I am on CD 19 now, almost feel nothing and my temp is still low. It's just too late for ovulation now.
> 
> Gohan, I'm sorry about your family situation, I'll pray for you and your husband. Hope things get better soon.
> 
> Mrs. Vet, you're not out yet, it's just 11 DPO. Maybe it's still to early. My sister always got BFN since 8DPO and finally got BfaintP on 14DPO.
> Keep trying until the witch arrives. I'll pray for you too!

Kaniya~ You said you have been TTC for awhile right? Are you still doing everything naturally? What "things" have you tried...like any fertility aids or Pre Seed or anything? I'm just wondering because we have been trying for awhile too... like I mentioned before. Hope you are well and still hoping it's just a late ovulation for you.


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Oh lilsoybean I so understand your frustration! Been there myself a couple of times! 

i got up at 5am starving, took an IC and ate a sandwich, checked it within 10 minutes and it was BFN. 
Went back to sleep and woke up now from my alarm and am feeling lousy. Dizzy, hot, nauseated a bit and don't like to eat. The IC from this morning now has a faint line, I guess it might be an evap but it is more obvious than yesterday's test. I took a pic but I don't think you can see anything on it. 
Will try to make it to the drug store to get a 10miu test there.. I feel like I have every symptom in the book at this point, I can't make this all up in my head can I?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Kaniya

Mrs. Vet, I can see a very faint line. When is your af due? I still have hopes for you, your symptomps sound promising. Do the blood test to make sure, My cycle is very regular 28-29 days, this morning i checked my cervix and it changed from soft to hard and closed so I'm not sure that ovulation comes so late. Ugh it's very frustrating.

Lilsoybean, I did some tests and they didn't find any problem, had HCG last August and both tubes are fine. The quality of the swimmers is normal too. So we don't know what's going on. My obgyn thought I'm too stressed out about things, so he just gave me such vitamins and told us to use OPK. I started both this month, but it seems this cycle is messed up.
Oh, we also try Pre-Seed the last 3 months, my friend said it's highly recommended but so far it doesn't work...not yet.
Yesterday, my bestfriend told me she found out that she's 6 week pregnant. And DH told me that he's going to Asia next week for a business trip. I am just so moody. That's the only symptom I have for this month :)


----------



## lilsoybean

Kaniya said:


> Mrs. Vet, I can see a very faint line. When is your af due? I still have hopes for you, your symptomps sound promising. Do the blood test to make sure, My cycle is very regular 28-29 days, this morning i checked my cervix and it changed from soft to hard and closed so I'm not sure that ovulation comes so late. Ugh it's very frustrating.
> 
> Lilsoybean, I did some tests and they didn't find any problem, had HCG last August and both tubes are fine. The quality of the swimmers is normal too. So we don't know what's going on. My obgyn thought I'm too stressed out about things, so he just gave me such vitamins and told us to use OPK. I started both this month, but it seems this cycle is messed up.
> Oh, we also try Pre-Seed the last 3 months, my friend said it's highly recommended but so far it doesn't work...not yet.
> Yesterday, my bestfriend told me she found out that she's 6 week pregnant. And DH told me that he's going to Asia next week for a business trip. I am just so moody. That's the only symptom I have for this month :)

Kaniya ~ I feel your frustration. My best friend is pregnant with her second. We started TTC at about the same time and since then she has gotten pregnant (first month trying), had her baby, waited a year, gotten pregnant again (first month trying again), had a miscarriage and is now pregnant once again!! I'm happy for her but c'mon. One of my other close friends just had her third on Tuesday!


----------



## Kaniya

I never had any bfp in my life so I don't know how it feels to be pregnant. Any strange cycles I had always gave me hope but always ended up with dissapointment.

I have 3 younger sisters and they all have no problem in getting pregnant. My youngest sister had 2 children. She was separated with her husband for 2 years, once they got back, she got pregnant straight away. They didn't even want to have another baby coz they couldn't afford it. Well, she delivered a cute healthy baby boy last August, and most of the time the other 2 children stay with my mom coz they have so many problems. It's just so unfair.
I know everything happens for a reason, I just can't find any reason why I still don't get pregnant. I asked Dh once, maybe we're not ready yet to be parents but we both agreed that we will be a good one.
I am talking too much when I am moody :) Hope you all are doing well, ladies.


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Temp dropped :( Guess I just wait for AF to show now :( I really got my hopes up with the high temps and all the symptoms :( 
DH gives his sample today for an SA and is getting blood drawn for hormone levels so I guess next week we'll know more..


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Had some brown spotting earlier but it stopped again. cramping on and off and boobs hurt a bit and absolutely nothing to eat sounds good to me. I'm wondering if AF is making cruel jokes or if I'm not out yet? 
Only having one IC left so if there is no AF tomorrow I'll use it or maybe get a different test, not sure. I still expect AF to come.

Edit: here is my chart, any thoughts? 

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Kaniya

Oh Mrs. Vet, Your chart looks good to me. The temp dropped but still above the coverline. How were the previous charts?
Sometimes I have spotting one day before af due, but my temp drops always the day af due. Let's hope your spotting wasn't af blood.
F'x for you!!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Kaniya said:


> Oh Mrs. Vet, Your chart looks good to me. The temp dropped but still above the coverline. How were the previous charts?
> Sometimes I have spotting one day before af due, but my temp drops always the day af due. Let's hope your spotting wasn't af blood.
> F'x for you!!

This one has generally higher temps and is more steady than the ones before, that along with the symptoms is what got my hopes up. Was wondering if maybe I ovulated 2 days after when FF says I did, then it could be implantation.. so far no more spotting, hope it stays that way!


----------



## Gohan3117

Mrs. Vet, I'm no expert at charts, I've never charted before, but, oh my goodness! I'm praying for you! Keep us posted!

To the newest member of the group, welcome! Some of us are here on and off, lilsoy and Mrs. Vet are your #1 ladies that you can count on right now. wishingforbub is already pregnant and busy busy busy! And myself and wannabemamaz just went through MC's and are still coping with our losses. But lilsoy and Mrs. Vet are wonderful women, I promise you!

AFM...big, huge, GINORMOUS change of events...

DH and I are moving. We're moving back to my hometown, MUCH quicker than anticipated. Due to my Great-Grandmother's failing health, my mother's relapse with her Crohn's and the current situation with DH's parents, we have no other option. My GGM has very little time, and we are praying DH and I get back in time to see her one last time. She is on oxygen 24/7 now and has no discharge date in sight. It's really, really bad. Things with my IL's have gotten much worse since the last time I posted. My MIL has threatened to kick me and DH out, she's threatened my FIL's life, and she has completely destroyed DH's and my own relationship with her. It's done, it's over. DH and I are moving May 16th of this year. That gives us...55 days to get everything done. We're going to live with my parents temporarily. We have no other option. DH has had 2 bouts of hemorrhoids in the past 3 weeks. Since my relapse with C. Diff, I can't hardly keep anything down and I am taking anxiety pills just to make it through each day. It's crunch time. Please, please, PLEASE pray for DH and I through this. We are at wits end. We are tired, broken, sick and still grieving our loss. Things really couldn't get any worse. :cry:


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Oh Gohan, what a stressful, difficult time! But I am glad you have a moving date and get out of that place soon, it seems like it can only get better from here! I will pray for you guys to find the strength to get everything done on time and that things will get better from here! 

AFM, AF came this morning, temp had dropped even lower and when I whiped sure enough the blood came :( 
I think we are done trying for now, we will go back to NTNP at least until our church wedding in May. I'm tired of OPKs and temping and obsessing over it.. 
The results of DH's bloodwork and SA should be there on monday so we'll see if there is anything wrong on his side. 
I will stick around here, there will still be a TWW for me only without knowing how many dpo I am if I can actually resist the OPKs :D 

How is the rest of us doing? lilsoybean did you finally get your pos OPK?


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies
How are you all doing? 

Gohan oh I hope you find strength to make it through this difficult time. Just focus on getting to your moving date!

Mrs vet I'm sorry af came :-( just relax and enjoy your upcoming wedding. Definitely something lovely to look forward to. U never know, when u relax and don't really think about it might just be when it happens. 

How's everyone else? Lilsoy and wanna? 

I'm in 2nd tri tomorrow. My 12 weeks scan went well. We are busy indeed. Now moving back to my home country- australia in may so lots to do to get sorted. But very happy about it 

Thinking of you all. Xxxx


----------



## lilsoybean

Gohan ~ sorry you are going through such a rough time! Things will get better soon and moving out of that stressful environment will be good for you. I'll keep praying for you.

Mrs, Vet~ sorry about AF. I hate that she caught you.

Congrats on a good scan wishing! That is so great! Keep us posted on your pregnancy. Have you told friends and family yet? Have you started showing?

As for me, I got my positive OPK and digital today!! I will post a pic since I'm so excited about it. We bd'd today and will continue for the next 2 days. I think we might take off to Florida next week since hubby and I are both off work for Spring Break. I need some beach and ocean in my life.

Well, I hope everyone is doing well!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Gohan3117

So nice to hear from you, wishing! I'm glad you are finally in your second Trimester! I am continuing to pray for you!

lilsoy, SO glad you finally got your +OPK! Praying that you get your BFP this cycle!

Mrs. Vet, so sorry AF got you. :( Praying for you and your DH. 

AFM...something unbelievable happened today, that I doubted would even happen. AF came. After my first MC, I didn't get AF for close 3 months, and the cycle after that was like, 60+ days long. I'm kind of in shock. But it's weird, there is all this stringy, mucusy stuff. I know there is NO WAY I got pregnant again. DH and I have been so busy and stressed and sick, BDing has been almost impossible. So, I'm just praying that my cycles go back to normal, it would be a blessing! Although, we aren't even TTC right now, just NTNP. With the move, it would be foolish to even attempt to get pregnant, as the flight and stress would be detrimental to the little one. Anyway, just wanted to update you all. 

Love you all! I'll send everyone's love to wanna! She's my friend on FB. :thumbup:


----------



## lilsoybean

I got a really nice message on FB from Elena which I think was supposed to be for Wannabe so I forwarded it on to her. Just thought I'd let you know! Thanks for doing that Elena...very sweet!


----------



## Gohan3117

lilsoy: Oops! I forgot which was which! :dohh: :blush: 

Anyway, my Mom and I talked, and she talked to my Dad, and everything is full speed ahead. They are preparing everything on the Ohio end, and we are preparing everything on the Washington end. My parents have a 2 story house with a full basement. DH and I will have the basement, but it needs some things done to it. My dad has to build a closet, and we need to buy a bed to put down there, as well as a dresser, etc. For the dresser, I plan to just go to IKEA when we get there and pick something out. We need to get a mini-fridge to put down there and a microwave. Nothing huge. But I've already packed all our books, I've sorted through the clothes that are clean, I need to wash the rest and go through those. DH and I really don't have that much stuff, it's just making sure it's all been gone through and whatnot. So, it's crunch time, ladies! I have thrown up way too much today due to the new antibiotic my Doc put me on. It's been hell on earth so far. My PTSD med was raised, as well. AF is a ***** this time around, and it's only the first day. "Ain't nobody got time fo dat!" :haha:

Anyway, I love you all! Keep me posted! :)


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Hey everyone!

Failed my driving test for the third time yesterday, so I have been stressed and frustrated about that. With each time I stressed worse and this time my anxiety was so bad I was really driving lousy. I am a good driver, my instructor has usually almost nothing negative to say about it, and then the test guy enters the car and I suddenly can't drive anymore and am just shaking and nervous and not thinking clear and end up making stupid mistakes.. :( 

Soooo I decided to not repeat the test right away but to take some time to calm down. I am also trying to find a student job where I can work just twice a week or so so I can make some money on the side so the driving lessons stop hurting us financially (the whole license thing is insanely expensive over here). I will try to focus on school and planning our church wedding and we will just NTNP for now. 
Tomorrow they should have the results of DH's SA so I am nervous about that. 

Gohan I will continue to pray for you guys to make it through the move with no issues. We moved last year and that was only around the corner and it was stressful! I can't imagine moving from one state to another, it must be crazy! 

lilsoybean how many dpo are you now? 

wishing I am so excited you already made it into second trimester!!


----------



## Kaniya

Hi Mrs. Vet, which part of Germany do you live? I am sorry af came :(
I am in Italy now, 30 minutes from Venice, am also still struggling with my driving test. I think everything's much more expensive in Germany than here.

Gohan, I hope you find strength to make it through this stressful situation. I will keep praying for you.

Nothing from me. My temp stays up since 4 days ago but still negative OPK (kept testing from CD11 to CD21). I only got one smiley face on CD 11. It's weird!
Been trying to stay away from google. I always feel new symptoms if I read something new. Sigh!

Oh Lilsoybean, enjoy Florida! Happy to hear that you got positive on digital ;)


----------



## Gohan3117

Hi ladies. I apologize in advance for being a Negative Nancy.

So, my mom lied to me. She had told me that moving was fine with my dad and he even said he would be "happy to have us home." Talk about the biggest lie of the century. I called to talk to my dad about moving, and my mom answered. I said I needed to talk to dad, and she said that's a bad idea. I'm like, what? She then told me she lied to me, and dad wants nothing to do with us coming home. I talked to him, and most of the conversation went a little like this...

'Do you know how _inconvenient_ you and Erik coming would be?'

'You know you get on my nerves.'

'I don't want you to stress out your mother.'

'It's already difficult here without you. Do you want to make it _worse_?'

'We don't have the money.'

'How do you expect Erik to get a job around here since he's blind?'

'Do you know how _nice_ it has been _since you've been gone?_'

All of that, plus some I don't care to post.

After these two years being gone, I thought my Dad and I had worked out most of our differences. But, this just blew me away. I can't believe my own father would say that to me. I'm done. I've tried my best to mend what amount of relationship we had, but I'm done trying. He can kiss my inconvenient ASS.

Ugh, I'm so angry. So, we're not moving. To be quite honest, DH and I are contemplating postponing the trip in May to visit. I'm not putting DH through all this crap with my dad. I just wanna scream.

But, on the good side, since all this has come about, my MIL and FIL have decided to help DH and I out.

You see, DH is blind, and he has eye drops that preserve what little vision he has left. His parents have always paid for them out of pocket, since he hasn't had insurance since he was 23. That being said, those eye drops (there's three) per month, cost about $600 combined. So, if DH gets Medicaid, they will help pay for his eye drops, freeing up most of, if not all of that $600. So, what my IL's have said, is they are willing to put that money into helping pay for rent for an apartment for DH and I. We'd pay most of it, and they'd pay the rest. I just love how supportive they are. And if we were out of their house, all the issues we have would be gone.

So, now we have a new plan. Get DH on Medicaid, and get the HELL out of here!

So, anyway, sorry for being negative. It's been hellish recently.

And AF is being awful this time around. I'm going to use OPK's after AF is over, just to see if I even O this cycle. It would be a miracle if I did!

I love you all! Praying for your DH's SA, Mrs. Vet! Also praying for you, Kaniya that you get your BFP! How are you doing, lilsoy?


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Oh Gohan my heart breaks for you! What kind of person would say these things to their own daughter!! 
And your mom lying about it sure did not help. I am glad you have a plan B now! 
What about that new health insurance you guys have in the US now? Isn't that supposed to make sure everyone is covered? I guess that did not work out.. 

Kaniya I am in the north of Germany. Are you here with the military? 
A lot of things are more expensive here it seems. Except for health care and fresh veggies, I found those 2 things to be cheaper over here than in the US,at least in Germany, might be a different deal in other countries in Europe.. 

Getting up now and waiting for the doctors office to open to call for the results.


----------



## Kaniya

Gohan, I am very very sad to read all that. I really don't know what to say. I just can't believe that a father could treat his daughter that way :(
But at least you guys have another plan to do. Every problem has its solution, Gohan. I hope and believe that you will make it through this crazy situation soon.

Mrs. Vet, We're not here with the military. Dh is Italian and I decided to move here.
I have a German collegue at work and she said everything is much cheaper here than in Germany.
Praying for Dh's SA, hope everything is ok.

Af due in 3 days but I feel like it can come anytime now. It has been such a long tww this cycle.


----------



## Mrs. Vet

That is so cool! DH moved here too to be with me! :cloud9:
I think Italy is much cheaper than Germany, it's bern a few years since I've been there but back then it was so much cheaper and the food was amazing!! 

I called and was told the doctor is not there until tomorrow! :growlmad: Like they couldn't tell me that monday when they told me to call today! 
So another 24 hours waiting game!


----------



## Gohan3117

Well, AF is about gone, thank goodness. But the C. Diff is getting worse. I can't win. Although I feel blessed. Next week, DH works 39 hours. We will have an extra $300 to shove into our Savings Account to help pay for the apartment's first and last rent when we get it. I found one that I absolutely LOVE, and it's within our price range! :happydance: So, I'm going to keep packing things slowly, and hopefully we can celebrate our 2 year anniversary in our own home! If not, at least my birthday! :thumbup: DH and I are SO ready for this! :happydance:


----------



## Kaniya

Oh yes I've been spoiled by the food here, Tiramisu is what I love the most.
Don't worry about the waiting, hopefully the longer, the better result you will get. FX for you.

Well, I realized that I am so forgetful lately. Yesterday, I put dirty clothes in the washing machine then I worked in the computer while waiting. One hour later I went to the laundry and I found that I didn't even turn it on. Today was worst! I went to the cafe to drink cappuccino like usual. After finished, then I was ready to pay but for the life of me, I couldn't remember how much it was. And I've been going there for a cup of cappuccino every single day for almost 2 years.
Also this evening, I was texting my collegue telling her that I am going to call her when I arrived at the bus station so she could pick me up. All of the sudden, I forgot how to spell station. I asked Dh, and he gave me a funny look and asked me back "are you sure you're not pregnant?" Lollll. Also last week for a couple of days he kept saying that my breath smelled like milk.
My God, I am so tempted to test but maybe I'm just nervous that Dh is leaving for Cambodia this Saturday and I have no other symptoms at all.


----------



## Kaniya

Gohan, I'm so happy for youuuuu!!!xo


----------



## lilsoybean

Ahhh, there is so much to catch up on!

Gohan ~ That is terrible about what happened between you and your dad! I'm so sorry to hear that he isn't being supportive. I'm sure it doesn't make you feel very good. That is good news about getting your own apartment though! I'm really hoping things work out with you and your husband. It sounds like things are moving in the right direction.

Mrs. Vet ~ That driving test must be a bear! Geez! Maybe it will be good to take off some of the stress and just concentrate on your wedding. I loved planning my wedding so at least it's a fun distraction.

Kaniya ~ When are you planning on testing? All I remember from when I was pregnant once was that I had super sore boobs about a week after O. Besides that, everything else felt like AF was coming. I was super surprised when I got my BFP.

So as for me, I don't know what DPO I am but I do know that I ovulated. I had a progesterone test yesterday and it came back as a 23 (I guess level 3 is considered ovulating) so I REALLY ovulated! I'm hoping that is a good sign for a BFP in a couple weeks. My doc wants me to test on CD 28 which is a week from tomorrow so that is what I will do. On the downside, I have been super sick the last few days. I hate it and it kind of ruined our plans to take off to Florida. I think we may just go to Nashville for the weekend so at least we are going somewhere. If I had to guess, I bet I am 3 DPO! 

Anyway, I hope you ladies are doing well. I know we all have our little challenges but hopefully, we can overcome them and enjoy some of the little things we have going for us.


----------



## lilsoybean

Mrs. Vet ~ Good luck on your husband's SA results! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

He has low sperm count. :( I couldn't write down the numbers but I think he said something about 1 million. He recommended a supplement but online it says everywhere it did not help people and one pack is 100 Euros (i think that is about 150$?) which we can't really afford right now, especially if it is a rip off anyway. I think we try to get him a normal vitamin supplement but we are preparing for a long TTC journey... 
IUI or IVF is not an option right now, beside the fact that we can't afford I just don't want to go through all that. 
I was going to go to school to study in the library but have been sitting here crying for the last half hour.. I had a feeling it would be bad news and so did DH but knowing for sure it is hitting me harder than i expected...


----------



## lilsoybean

I'm so sorry Mrs. Vet. It's not the end of the world though. There are things that can be done to help improve the count and quality of sperm. My husband last SA came back that he had low sperm Morphology (only 1% of his swimmers are shaped normally and can penetrate the egg). We went to the urologist and he gave us some ideas of how to improve the quality (mostly lifestyle changes like diet and habits). 

Anyway, he is getting tested again in a week or so and hopefully things have improved. I have heard of some supplement men can take called Fertil-Aid or something that is supposed to help their count. I don't know if that is what you were referring to or not but it might be something to look into.

I understand why you are upset but don't give up hope. I'm sure there are a lot of success stories involving people with low sperm count. I would suggest having your hubby make an appointment with a urologist and going from there.


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Oh the SA was done by the urologist. It is either them or the fertility clinic doing it here. We ordered the German version of fertil aid. FertilAid would have been cheaper but not the shipping and sice we are not getting to go down to the Army base for another few months we decided to go ahead with the expensive German ones.. :( I hope it helps to improve things. 
Thinking about how he said if the next one isn't better we should go to the fertility clinic makes me want to cry all over again.. 

I will try to cook more healthy again, i do that already but not every day as some days it is just difficult with our schedules.. 

I read something how having sex regular every 3 days is supposed to help, not sure if it is true though...


----------



## Kaniya

Mrs. Vet, I am so sorry to hear about the result. Please keep positive, there are many people with the same case and they end up with bfp. I read that vits that contain zinc can increase the sperm count. The sperm needs time to build back up so I also think it's a good idea for not having sex every day.

Lilsoy, My boobs are sore only when I touch them. I've been having so many different symptoms the last few months and I don't understand my body anymore.
Anyway, I tested this morning and I got BFN...Boooo!!
If the OPK was right, then it should be 13-14 DPO and hpt should pick up the hcg by now, right?
I think I'm out (again) this month. Af due tomorrow, I should have waited but I couldn't stand it :(


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey Ladies.

Mrs. Vet: I am praying for you and DH! :hugs: I am not looking forward to getting my DH's SA. My Doc said he doesn't need one, since we were able to get pregnant twice. :shrug: I still would like to get one for him.

lilsoy, how's your cycle going? :hugs:

Has anyone heard from wishing or wanna?

Kaniya, how are you doing in your cycle? :hugs:

AFM...I had a very difficult emotional breakdown last night. It was one of those breakdowns where no matter how much you cry, you can't seem to stop. I had a headache afterwards and almost threw up. I rarely ever cry so hard I can't breathe well...but two Ativan later, I was able to get to sleep by about 4:30AM. 

DH and I have decided to stop TTC all together for right now. DH and I made a bargain. 

You see, before DH and I got together and married, DH had a severe pornography addiction. Since we started dating, he promised he wouldn't look at any. He has had problems on and off for awhile now, and because of it, he is having a hard time with his confidence, which in turn is giving him some ED-like issues. I have also been so caught up with TTC, that it seems sex has become more like a chore, and not relaxing and fun. So, I made a bargain with him. I would let him hide my BBT, OPK's and HPT's, and change the login for my Ovuline, if when he felt like looking at porn...he comes to me and asks me to DTD. It's been working extremely well, recently. :winkwink:

But anyway, DH and I are still debating on if we will visit Ohio in May. It's getting annoying even thinking about it...

Also, today starts DH's 9 straight days of work. He has no days off for 9 days. Please pray for him. He needs it. :nope:

I know in the past I've spoken of my brother. Yesterday he got into a relationship with a wonderful baptist girl. I'm thrilled for him!

Anyway, just wanted to update everyone. I love you all! :hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hey lovely ladies. How are you all doing? I think about you all so often and am so grateful for you all. I miss being on here and symptom spotting with you all but it is just best for us not to TTC right now. I hope hubby decides that August is good timing for us (as I am ready any time but he wants to wait longer). If not it will probably not be until January.

I just got my first AF yesterday and it hasn't been too bad physically. Emotionally it's been a hard reminder that I lost my angel. But trying to stay positive. I went on nuvaring and I have been really happy with it so far. My sister (who lives 2 min away from us) is 8 months pregnant with a little girl so I am looking forward to all the baby snuggles I can get whenever I need them!

This entire process has really strengthened my faith. I really have come to terms with the fact that our little baby must not have been healthy. He (I really believe in my heart it was a boy) needed to be with Jesus. I'm so thankful that we are loved by a God who takes such good care of us.

I love you all.. I plan on continuing to pop in here!! I am here for the journey with you ladies.. Sorry I won't have any exciting baby news though!


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi everyone

Hope you're all ok. 

Mrs vet sorry about dhs SA. Just hang in there, I'm sure everything will work out in due time. 
Gohan it's good you're getting support from your ILs. I'm sorry about your dad. Grrr. It's obviously a sign u were just not meant to live there with them. I hope your dh copes with his long stretch of work. Putting off ttc can be a good thing because when you're not stressed or focused on something is when it happens.
Hi wanna  glad you are doing well. Glad you got your af and your body is healing which helps your mind too. I'm sure your faith will get you through. 
Lilsoy how are you doing? Did u say you got a positive opk?
Kaniya I hope you get your bfp!!!!!

I'm still suffering a bit of ms so patiently (or more impatiently) waiting for it to pass  

Hope you all have a great weekend  xx


----------



## Kaniya

Thanks Wishing, I tested yesterday and got BFN. Af due today but still no sign. Hoping so much for a bfp. Hope you pass your morning sickness pretty soon.

Hi Wanna, I understand how hard it is but I believe that God always gives us the best thing.

Gohan, hope you're doing fine. Glad to know that you and Dh made such a bargain and I'm happy to hear about your brother. I will continue to pray for you guys.

Lilsoy and Mrs. Vet, how are you doing?


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Wanna so glad to hear about you! We will be here when you guys are ready again! 

Gohan but you guys are not preventing either, are you?
Seems like almost all of us are taking a break from actively trying. 

DH's results got here in the mail yesterday. For some reason they are incomplete on the letter, he left out the numbers in morphology. But since he said that one is normal I assume that one is ok. 
The progressive motility is 5% which I read is bad news too. His fertilsan got here yesterday so we will try that and repeat the SA in 2 or 3 months. If it is not better we will go to the fertility clinic and see if there is anything we can do before IUI or IVF. Both are not an option for us. If there is nothing else we will keep trying naturally and pray for a miracle but also stop planning our life with a child eventually. Thinking about that we might have to accept that God may have a different plan for us is really hard. 
But it is our plan for now, I just hope that his sperm will improve and that we still can have our little miracle...


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies! For those of you who asked about U.S insurance, here's some info.

Yes, Obamacare is supposed to make sure everyone has insurance. But the website for said Obamacare is crapped up, making it difficult for anyone to sign up. So, the date for complete transition to Obamacare has been postponed until God knows when.

But, that being said, Medicaid(AKA Apple Health) has been having Open Enrollment for everyone and anyone without insurance. You fill out the application online, and it automatically gives you an acceptance or rejection notice at the end of the application. 

That being said...DH now has insurance! He got accepted right away and we pay absolutely nothing! :D So we are on the right track! :)

But, there has been (another) change of plans. DH and I love it here in Seattle, but the issue is apartments are so costly. The one I found and loved has been taken. :cry: And there aren't really any others in the area that are even affordable. A 1 Bedroom 1 Bath costs like, $1200+ in this area. That being said, I've looked at some apartments in Pennsylvania. PA is only a few miles from my family, and the part of PA that is close, has it's own bus system, which solves the transportation piece(since I just had a full seizure on Saturday :nope: ), and the apartments are SO much more affordable. The money my in-laws will be giving us will go A LOT further in PA then here. A 2 Bed 2 Bath apartment is only $800-$900 there! AND, DH can very possibly transfer from the Target here to one of the 3 Targets in the PA area where we would be moving. It's kind of a win-win. We are out of Seattle, close to my family, but not too close, financially (somewhat) stable, with transportation. PLUS the major hospital is right around the corner(in case we need it!) SO...we might be able to move to PA faster than even out here. So, we're praying!

Also, that being said, I am still going to visit home in May, of course if my health(and Mom's health) allow me to. Mom has relapsed with her Crohn's (AGAIN :nope: ) and my C. Diff is still killing me. I can't even be in the same house as Mom if my C. Diff is still there. So if I still have it by May, I can't go. So, we are playing it by ear now. But we are headed in the right direction there.

Mrs. Vet: DH and I aren't preventing, no. We feel if God wants us to have a baby, we will. We might use Spermicide or something of that sort in the days closer to moving, but for now, we are not preventing.

AF is FINALLY GONE! :happydance: Ugh. She was here for what seemed like eons. 

Oh, and I have a UTI. :dohh::nope::wacko:

Sorry for the uber long post! I love you all! :hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## Gohan3117

GOOD NEWS! :happydance:

DH got time off from work to spend the entire two weeks I'll be in Ohio there with me! I'm so happy! :happydance: :cloud9:

Anyhoo, my Dad made me an appointment with the Dentist on May 22nd. I'll have a cleaning, 8 cavities filled and be fitted for a mouth guard(I grind my teeth really bad, apparently). So, May 22nd will be hell for me, as I already have an extreme fear of Dentists. :nope:

But other than that...nothing new to report. My Uncle has his kidney removed later today, as he donated one so my Aunt could get the kidney transplant she needed.

I'm getting excited as DH's presents are coming in! He's going to be 30 on April 10th! Does anybody have any good ideas for cake decorating? I have a lot of allergies to food, and I can't eat store-bought cake. So I have my Lolo's recipe, but I don't know how to decorate it. :dohh: Help please!

Anyway, to stay on topic, DH and I DTD tonight. :blush: Not exactly sure of where I'm at in my cycle...but so tempted to check! 

I miss you ladies! It's getting quiet around here. :nope:


----------



## lilsoybean

Hi everyone~. I haven't had time to catch up on some of the posts but I thought I would just give an update on me. I've been in Nashville, TN for the last few days....which was a much needed reprieve from the cold, icky weather here in Indy. I'm currently 10 dpo so I'm still in the 2WW. I don't have any preggo symptoms though so my hopes are not very high for a BFP....which sucks. I think they are only going to have me do Clomid for one more month...not sure what happens after that. I'm guessing they will have us go to a specialist. My husband is having another SA done today so I hope all of his stats improve. All his numbers are good except his Morphology which was only 1%. Not good. Well anyway, that's about it . I'm going to go back through and catch up on some of the older posts. I hope everyone is going well.


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi everyone.

How are you all? Gohan such great news!! I hate dentists too. .. I think next time I'll have to chat to mine too about teeth grinding as dh says I do it too :-( as for cake decorating. .. I'm not the best and not sure what u can and cannot eat... but If you can u can always make cupcakes with your recipe and decorate those as they're easier to decorate than a big cake (I think) think of what dh loves and what u can eat and get creative  

Lilsoy sometimes the most non-eventful tww are the good ones ;-) fingers crossed for you! Hope your dh SA comes back with good results. 

I'm seeing my dr next week... last visit with her before we move. She said she will tell me gender then so we're quite excited  my ms is still lingering but I'm feeling much better  

Hope you all have a beautiful day xx


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Sorry for being so quiet, still trying to cope with the bad news about DH's sperm. 
On the bright side, we decided to go ahead and add to our family, we are looking at an old cat on sunday that grew up with our dog when he was a puppy and is looking for a new home now. We are very positive that it will be a fit and we will adopt him, if not we will try to find a rescue kitten that gets along with our dog (he loves cats). 
We were waiting with adding more fur babies as we didn't want to have too much on our place if I get pregnant but decided to no longer wait, if I get pregnant right now we'll be thrilled and deal with it. 

The Fort Hood shooting kind of hit home for us as we know quite a few people there, it seems that everyone is unharmed though but we were devastated. 

I had lots of EWMC last night so we were going to do some BD in but our schedules were so different today that we had exactly 20 minutes together when DH got off work and then I had to leave again and he was asleep when I came home so I guess it'll have to wait for tomorrow. Broke down and did an OPK earlier and it was negative so either we missed it already or I will ovulate soon.. 

Gohan that is great news! But boo about the dentist, I hate it too! I just dealt with a root canal treatment for 4 months, it finally came to an end last week! I am ok with the normal dentist now, when I had to have my wisdom teeth removed I was so scared I put it off for years until there really was no other option anymore, I got something that put me to sleep and it felt like I woke up 2 minutes later but it really was long enough to remove all 3 of them I had left. The weeks after were hell but I am glad I did it and did all 3 at once as I don't think I would have done this again. 
Ever since the normal dentist doesn't scare me as much, I am still feeling uneasy but not as panicky anymore. I will pray for you that you make it through and feel better about it afterwards. 

lilsoybean I will cross my fingers that no symptoms is a good sign! 

wishing I can't wait to find out what you are having! Are you going to tell us or keep it a secret? :D I hope the scan will go well!


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi mrs vet :hi:

Sorry you got bad news about DH sperm. Did they tell you what options you have? I hope it will all work out which I'm sure it will. So good you are adding to your little family  I hope it's a perfect match with the kitty. Post a pic when you're all settled in together &#9829;
The fort hood shooting was so shocking and terribly sad. Glad all those you know are safe. Are you in the military or DH or both? I'm sure there are so many emotionally and mentally (not to mention physically) damaged soldiers due to the experiences they've had. It's so sad. I don't know much about the shooter though. Was he still serving as a soldier?

Will definitely update here when we find out the gender!  hopefully dr can see clearly on Wednesday :yipee:


----------



## lilsoybean

Gohan~ Have fun planning DH's b-day!! I don't have any experience with cake decorating so sorry I'm not help in that department.

Wishing~ I'm excited to hear the gender of the baby. I'm glad you are starting to feel better with the MS. Hopefully things will continue to improve.

Mrs. Vet ~ You should definitely post pics of your new furry addition. It will be a good distraction for you and your hubby.

Kaniya ~ What is going on with you? Are you still with us?

As for me, AF got me this morning with no warning. I didn't have any cramps, sore bbs, or spotting (which I always have). it was the weirdest thing...it was just there. So anyway, on to next month I guess. Like I said before, I believe this will be my last month on Clomid and then I don't know what they will have me do. My best friend found out that she is pregnant again...I might have already mentioned that in a previous post but it's still on my mind. Well anyway, I just wanted to give you an update.

I really hope you gals are doing well. I go back to work tomorrow and I really don't want to...I never want to though...haha!


----------



## Gohan3117

Hi ladies! Insomnia has struck once again, so I will give a long overdue update.

I should have already ovulated, but every OPK I take is negative. I'm trying to use up what I have so I don't waste them...but every single one has a barely visible line. I guess this cycle is Annovulatory. Just waiting on AF now. 

I noticed a drastic difference in my right and left breast last week. My left breast is normal and soft, but my right is really hard and swollen. I was obviously scared, being only 21. I called my doc and got in ASAP, which was yesterday. She did a thorough breast exam and she noticed the significant difference as well. She was alarmed at one point when she pressed in a certain spot on my right breast and she said my face flushed and I felt dizzy. She doesn't think it's cancer, but it could be benign fatty tissue that is causing issues and needs to be removed. So, I have to have a mammogram. I'm 21 years old. This is ridiculous! I'm so upset. :nope: :cry: 

But on the bright, yet dim side, DH got a raise. It's not much, but it's something. Speaking of DH, he has his eye surgery scheduled for June 19th, and my fertility appointment is close in that time frame. I also need to have my annual pap done in July. Ugh, I hate doctors.

Also, I just found out that the wife of new extern at my doctors office had a baby. The kicker? She had no idea she was even pregnant! She delivered a 7+ pound baby! I'm like, how can you not know?! Ugh, so frustrating! :cry:

Anyway, that ends my insomniac rant for the night. I love you all.


----------



## lilsoybean

Gohan~ What is going on with your breasts?! That seems crazy! I'm sorry you have to go through all that worry and the mammogram. I don't know why but I'm dreading the day when I will have to have one. Please keep us updated.

That is great about your husband getting a raise!

As far as insomnia, I haven't been able to sleep the last couple night either. It's awful!!

As for me, I start another round of Clomid tomorrow. 100 mg's this time. I had to have another scan of my ovaries today and didn't have any cysts this time. I was glad for that. I also splurged on some expensive OPK's this month. I start testing with them tomorrow. They are a First Response brand. I figure if I'm putting all these hormones in my body, I should probably do everything I can to get preggo. Still haven't heard about hubby's SA. I think we will get the results on the 17th at his urology appt. Well, that is about it. 

How is everyone doing? It's getting super quiet on here....


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Hey everyone! 

Well things with the cat haven't worked out, he is crying every night and injuring himself so he i obviously not happy here. We are bringing him back on sunday. He is old and sick so I guess they should not have given him up in the first place... maybe we try to find a rescue cat or a baby kitten after the wedding, we willtake our time this time. 

I am very sad, it just seems nothing we are doing lately is ever having a good end... With everything going wrong it is getting hard to keep going. I was going to go to church on sunday trying to find strength again but now we have to bring back the cat.. I guess it has to wait.. 

I broke down and took an OPK and it was positive. We BDed the day before and will do again today if we aren't too tired (cat is not letting us sleep past 3am) so at least we tried but i doubt it will happen for us this month..

I will try and catch up when things have calmed down a bit..


----------



## lilsoybean

Mrs. Vet said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Well things with the cat haven't worked out, he is crying every night and injuring himself so he i obviously not happy here. We are bringing him back on sunday. He is old and sick so I guess they should not have given him up in the first place... maybe we try to find a rescue cat or a baby kitten after the wedding, we willtake our time this time.
> 
> I am very sad, it just seems nothing we are doing lately is ever having a good end... With everything going wrong it is getting hard to keep going. I was going to go to church on sunday trying to find strength again but now we have to bring back the cat.. I guess it has to wait..
> 
> I broke down and took an OPK and it was positive. We BDed the day before and will do again today if we aren't too tired (cat is not letting us sleep past 3am) so at least we tried but i doubt it will happen for us this month..
> 
> I will try and catch up when things have calmed down a bit..


Awww! I'm so sorry Mrs. Vet. I completely understand how you feel though. This last year (2013), it seemed like everything that could possibly go wrong, did. It was awful. I was hoping this year would be much better. and it is...in a way. Nothing really great has happened but at least nothing devastating has happened....yet. I feel like I'm always waiting for the bottom to fall out. Anyway, I really hope you can find some time for you. Maybe just some quiet time to meditate and be with God will give you the strength that you need. Well, know that I'm thinking and praying for you!


----------



## Gohan3117

lilsoybean said:


> Gohan~ What is going on with your breasts?! That seems crazy! I'm sorry you have to go through all that worry and the mammogram. I don't know why but I'm dreading the day when I will have to have one. Please keep us updated.
> 
> That is great about your husband getting a raise!
> 
> As far as insomnia, I haven't been able to sleep the last couple night either. It's awful!!

lilsoy, I'm not totally sure. I was giving myself a breast exam in the shower one day and I noticed how painful it was to exam my right breast. I felt at least 2 lumps. I was scared and I called my Doctor. She got me in at the earliest appointment which was the following Monday. She did a full breast exam, and she found four lumps in all. Two about 2 cms apart and about 4cms above my nipple, and 2 more about 2cms apart and just 1cm underneath my nipple. She called in a mammogram, but the scheduling place said "Since you are under 30 and have no personal history of breast cancer/lumps we can't do a mammogram. We have to start with an ultrasound." So, I have an ultrasound scheduled for this coming Thursday. It's really scary! :nope:

AFM ATM...AF came. 13 days early. I'm so frustrated I could scream. She came full force the morning of DH's birthday. :cry: :nope: So now I'm really upset. And I just found out a good friend of mine is pregnant. I'm so upset I could cry. :cry: So I'm filling my painful void with raising Pokemon on my Game Boy Advance SP. DH is at work for 6 hours today, so I'm here piddling about. Mom has a kidney stone that she needs to have removed. DH has his eye surgery on June 19th, as I believe I stated earlier. My appointment with my Fertility Specialist is in June sometime as well. So I guess that's my update. 

I'm sorry about the cat, Mrs. Vet. :hugs:

I love you all! :hugs: :kiss: :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Thank you lilsoy! Your prayers must have worked, I did my first Rally Obedience Competition yesterday with our dog and he did so great!! We scored 90 out of 100 points and got the best possible grade! I am so glad at least when it comes to training our dog I am not failing! 

We briught the cat back today and he immediately jumped into his owners arms! She makes it work now that he can stay there and he was so happy! So I am at peace with our decision now. This weekend was overall a good one!

Should be 3 or 4 dpo, only checked temp once and it is about where my post-O temp usually is so I know I ovulated. Had EWCM on and off all along though, no other symptoms and I am trying not to look out for any. 

Gohan how scary! I hope the ultrasound goes well with the ultrasound! 
I've been having a lump for over 10 years now and breast cancer runs in our family but this one is not cancerous at all. I get an ultrasound every year for it and thry say it is more common than you would think. 

I'm sorry AFcame! And then the news about your friend. I know that feeling to well, I know we want to be happy for them but I can't help but feel upset... 

I will pray for you to get good results on thursday!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Uuuuugh DH just got told TODAY that he is leaving for a business trip on saturday or tuesday and for 2 or 3 weeks (most likely 3!)!! It's not that he is gone for that long, I'll miss him and it'll be difficult after such a long time of being together but we have done worse when he was in the Army. 

But it is just like in the Army again, he has to leave on short notice with no exact information of when and for how long and I have to deal with the mess (have to cancel several appointments, order his meds so he has enough, see who is watching the dog that one weekend i have an all weekend class and what not). This is pissing me off, it is my birthday tomorrow and instead of celebrating we get to organize everything! 

Ok that is my vent for the day.. at least I think he should be back by the time I ovulate next month..


----------



## lilsoybean

Oh man! That is sooo frustrating! I'm sorry girlie. Maybe you can get it done pretty quickly and still enjoy your day tomorrow. You really deserve it! I'm sorry I don't have anything better to say but just know that I am sympathizing with you. 

Nothing new here....just waiting to ovulate.


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Thank you lilsoybean! 
I got most of it done this morning, just 2 phone calls left that I'll do tomorrow. I'll have lunch with my parents and thrn go out with our dog and enjoy the sunshine :)

Gohan how are you doing?


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies! I'm doing alright, I went to the Doctor and got some news.

I'm allergic to 47 different foods, namely gluten and milk products. That being said, my Doctor told me that if I want to be absolutely sure that I don't get my mom sick when I visit her in the next few weeks, then I have to make some major changes. 

Those changes entail...limiting severely or eliminating all dairy and wheat products from now, until I get back home from Ohio. He said it takes an average of 14-21 days for your body to detox from all the artificial stuff. So, I also have to eliminate HFCS, partially hydrogenated oils, MSG and a vast amount of other things. I also have to eliminate fish products (not gonna be hard, cuz I haven't eaten fish in 3 years at least) and cut out artificial sweeteners. So, that being said. I will have a very specialized diet. One that is completely organic and non-processed. So, pray for me the next 3 weeks...it's gonna be hell during the detoxing process. :nope:

But, the upsides to this change in diet, are the following.

1. I can be certain that my mom won't get sick from me, because C. Diff feeds off of yeast, dairy and gluten. So, the chances of me contracting C. Diff again are slim, if not non-existent. 

2a. I will lose the weight I need to. I am severely overweight, which hinders my ability to become pregnant and carry a baby to term. If I lose the weight, it will be much easier.

2b. With the above statement, also changing my eating habits will help my hormones be more balanced, which will help me have a healthy pregnancy.

3. It will help my insomnia, and I'll be able to go off more of my medications. 

4. DH and I will be able to experiment in the bedroom. ;)

5. I'll feel better all around. Physically, emotionally, psychologically. It's a win-win-win!

Anyway, so yesterday I did a mad purge in the pantry and cupboards. I haven't cleaned the fridge out yet, because the repair man is here to fix it. But after he leaves, everything has to be trashed. It stopped cooling and freezing, so all our food is destroyed. 

So please pray for me over the next few weeks. It will be hard.

I love you all! :kiss: :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Wow, I'm not sure if I could do such a diet! That must be a huge adjustment for you! But it sounds like it is for the best! I will pray for you! 

So DH's trip got cancelled the next day, of course after I had cancelled his appointments! :dohh: I was able to restore them except for one but geez! 

Must be 6 or 7 dpo, still trying to not pay attention to any symptoms, I don't think there are many or I just don't notice them as much...


----------



## Mrs. Vet

How is everyone? 

Took my last IC this morning and then when I wiped got blood. AF came a week early leaving me with a luteal phase of only 8 or 9 days! 
Checked temp to be sure and it dropped so no doubt it is AF... 

Guess since I kept forgetting to take my vitamins my luteal phase was this short this time. 

I'm anmoyed I wasted the test but not as heartbroken as usual, I didn't really expect to get a BFP anyway. 
Not sure if we start full on trying again or continue to just keep it casual. I only took my temp a couple of times to confirm O this cycle and I sure didn't miss it! lol I'll discuss it with DH when he wakes up I guess..

Happy Easter everyone!!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Went from just annoyed to heartbroken pretty fast :( 
In church we had a baptism and the little girl was so adorable and I couldn't help but think about if we will ever have this moment with our baby.. 
Everyone around me is pregnant or just had a baby... I am really emotional today... I don't know who to turn to, I don't want DH to feel bad and ruin his easter...


----------



## lilsoybean

I'm sorry Mrs. Vet. Church was hard on me today too. Many if my friends were there with their beautiful families. Some of them know that we have been trying for a long time and I know they feel bad for us and that annoys me. I know it probably shouldn't but it does. I don't know what to say to help you feel better but I completely understand.

Im sure that you will be a mother one day. Just try to stay positive and keep trying :)

As for me, my hubby got fairly good news. His morphology has improved and doc says it's now at a normal level!! So that was great news but now his motility has gone down. It was fine last time though so it could have just been how long we were abstinent before the test etc. 

Right now though I'm worried I've missed ovulation. My temp has been super high the last two days but I haven't had any other signs of it. I'm hoping it goes back down tomorrow. I should ovulate in the next couple days though. I had my first positive OPK on cd16 last month and I'm on cd15 today. I guess I will find out. 

Well, I hope you are all doing well and enjoying Easter with family and friends (if you celebrate).


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies. I'm sorry, Mrs. Vet and lilsoy...I know it's hard, that's why I chose not to go to Easter Service this year...because we always have a bunch of child baptisms this time of year...so I've avoided church for several weeks now...

Anyway, I feel just awful. I honestly feel like I'm pregnant again. The nausea, acid reflux, gas, constipation, peeing ALL THE TIME...I just can't imagine that I am again. I can never get strong enough urine to take an IC because it's always so diluted from peeing. :dohh: Last night I crashed at only 10pm. That's about 6 hours earlier than normal. I'm already exhausted tonight, and it's only 10:30pm! I dunno...it's probably just my body detoxing, but usually when I detox I get horrible diarrhea, not constipation. I haven't had a decent BM in 3 days now. I'm getting a little scared. I'm taking nausea meds like crazy. Ughh. :nope:

But as for Easter...it's been a bit of a dud for us this year. No church, no family dinner, no singing and guitars this year...it was kind of sad. I'm used to being in Ohio, where we go to church, then have an Easter Egg Hunt for the little ones, a full Easter dinner with ham, deviled eggs, rolls, green bean casserole, sweet potatoes, you know, the works. We always sit around the living room and my Uncle plays his guitar and we all sing hymns. And we always have target practice in the back yard with my Grandpa's rifles. This year we had ham that my MIL cooked, which was way underdone and flavorless. The deviled eggs made me so nauseous I almost threw up. No singing, no Easter egg hunt, no family...we were all in separate rooms. I don't know, I guess I'm just homesick. :cry:

But on the bright side, only 1 more month until I go home to visit. It will be a short visit, though...which makes me sad. But hopefully we won't have to go this long again...I'm praying we can make it back home for Christmas. Today DH and I have been together for 30 months. It just seems crazy to me. Our Anniversary is only a little over 3 months away. This weekend I went to Trader Joe's, QFC, Target and Big Lots and found a bunch of cool Gluten-Free and Lactose-Free stuff to eat. I made some GF and LF muffins today and they were delicious! :happydance:

But about the being pregnant thing...I just don't know anymore. I honestly don't know if I was pregnant...if I would be excited or not. Twice is too many times to lose a baby, and I just can't let myself get excited again. I wouldn't tell anyone but you guys until after 12 weeks...but I just...I can't handle another MC...not now. :cry: I don't even know anymore...

Love you ladies. :hugs: Any news from wanna or wishing? I'll be back soon. :hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hey ladies. Just caught up on all your posts. You're all in my thoughts and prayers. Sorry that Easter has been hard for you guys. I'm in the same boat.

Saturday I had a HORRIBLE mental breakdown. It was bad. I've read several horror stories of women going into horrible depression after they started the nuvaring. I lost it on my hubby. Just went crazy. I asked him to take me to the mental hospital. Obviously he didn't! I was just out of control and it was so scary. I'm wondering if I need to stop taking nuvaring. I really don't want to go back on the pill and hubby is not willing to just use condoms. Not sure what else to do at this point. 

The freak out on Saturday started from opening facebook first thing in the morning and seeing a friend of mine had announced her pregnancy. Due in October. That really was hard for me as that was the time I was supposed to be due. The next morning at church everyone was congratulating her. I am SO happy for her.. but it just really sucks.

Hubby and I are planning on putting up a fence, putting in grass and building a deck this year. We moved into our new house in October 2012 and couldn't afford all that last year. He told me that once we get all that stuff done he feels he will be ready to try. Trying not to get my hopes up.

My sister is due with my niece on May 1.. so we are waiting for her any day! So excited for that!

Our dog has been sick for a few days and it is stressing me out BAD! She is a mini-australian shepherd and she has the MOST sensitive stomach. She must have ate something at the park on the weekend because she has been having diarrhea since Saturday early morning. I just hate when she is unwell.. And it has been happening SO much lately.

That's it for me! Finally the sun is shining and it is actually starting to get semi-warm. So relieved! I hope all of you are doing well.. Update me!


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies. :hugs::kiss::flower:

A bit of an update: I've taken a few IC's and they are stark negative. I'm just chocking it up to the detox symptoms. 

Tomorrow, I re-checked for C. Diff, and I hope and pray it's finally gone. The constipation still continues though, but if I remember correctly, after the diarrhea came and went from detoxing last time, I only had a BM about every 3 days or so. Eh, I dunno.

I have been so frustrated the last few days. DH is working strange hours and I feel lonely a lot. My MIL is driving me nuts. And it seems like every little thing is bugging me. The fact that a stupid drawer in my bathroom cabinet won't close due to something wedged behind it is pissing me off so badly. Also, I've about had it with eBay. My two games FINALLY got here after a week of being late. They play great, though. But I bought a link cable for my Game Boy Advance SP to hook up to my Nintendo GameCube and of course, it doesn't work. But the hassle to send it back to a waaaay too cocky seller just isn't worth the $13.20 I paid for it. At least I found one at the local game store that will hook up my SP and my husbands SP so we can trade Pokemon. But my SP case should finally come in the morning, and if it doesn't, I'm asking for a refund of shipping cost. I paid $11.75 to ship an item I paid $10.99 for. It was supposed to be 2 Day Shipping, but today is the 4th day, and I'm so fed up with eBay right now! Ugh. :growlmad: ](*,) :gun: :brat: :hissy:

Anyway, I'm supposed to be O'ing like, now. But I haven't had a single +OPK. Ugh. I'm so fed up. DH and I are trying to get our act together after the MC and kick our butts into high gear. We have to get out of here. We are hoping to move in October of this year, but it's all in God's timing, I guess. 

My good friend just had her second baby. A little girl named Selah. My doctor is due any second, another friend of mine is due in 16 days and another is due in about a month. I also just found out that an old friend is pregnant with her 6th child. SIX!? I just want one...way to rub it in my face... :cry: :nope: :sadangel:

Anyway, I'll stop whining and ranting. Sorry to dump all this on you girls. I'll try to do better next time...until then...au revoir.


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies

Hope you are all well. Just a quick post...We're on a three week holiday in iran before we move back to Australia. And Internet is not that fast here. We haven't found out gender yet...at 16 week scan dr couldn't say for sure but she thinks boy. I'm 18 weeks tomorrow! 
Will read up and post better once we leave here.
Really hope you are all well and happy. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Gohan3117

wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Hope you are all well. Just a quick post...We're on a three week holiday in iran before we move back to Australia. And Internet is not that fast here. We haven't found out gender yet...at 16 week scan dr couldn't say for sure but she thinks boy. I'm 18 weeks tomorrow!
> Will read up and post better once we leave here.
> Really hope you are all well and happy. Xxxxxxxx

It's so nice to finally hear from you, wishing! I'm glad you are doing well! Please keep us posted on your little bean! :hugs: :kiss: :flower: 


AFM...I've been taking OPK's the past couple of days, and this mornings OPK was a bit darker than yesterdays, so I'm hopeful that I might ovulate this cycle, but trying not to get my hopes up too much. My Ovia app is so dumb...It averages out my cycles, and last cycle was 19 days, and the cycle before that was like 26, so now it wants to say my cycle is 25 days. WTF?! I always have 30-34 day cycles, but since the MC, Ovia is screwed up. I think I might just re-sign up or something. Yeesh. :dohh:

DH and I are having a hard time right now, but we'll get through it. I just want the next 24 days to fly by...so I can see my mom. I miss her terribly. :cry:

Anyway, my mom is a jewelry maker, and she is making me some personalized MC jewelry. She said she'll have my bracelet done by the time I get there, but she wants me to be there when she makes the matching necklace. It will be nice to have something so personal to wear on my body...something made by my mom for my children. I'll post pics of them when I get them. :flower:

Speaking of my MC...I'm having a much harder time with it now than I have been the last couple weeks. It's because I'm having so many weird symptoms going on, I feel pregnant, but I know I'm not. I've been having abdominal cramps for the past couple days, and my boobs hurt so bad, and I don't know why. But every test I take says :bfn: So I'm trying to just let it go. I just need to relax, I guess. But it's just been so hard. Packing up our stuff seems so hard...every time I turn around I find something that reminds me of being pregnant. I found my "What to Expect When Expecting" book, and my 'I Never Held You" book, and my little hand-sculpted 7 week baby that I bought off of etsy. I just feel so empty right now...I'd be almost 16 weeks today...I miss my little bean so much... :cry: :sadangel:

I'll post back a little later. I love you all...


----------



## lilsoybean

Hey there!

I hope everyone is doing well. I'm officially back in the TWW! So that is exciting I guess. I'm feeling hopeful this time which could be bad since I will most likely be disappointed. However, hubby's swimmers have improved and I'm still on Clomid. I think we had pretty good bd timing. Maybe this time things will work out for a BFP. The last time I got pregnant was in May so it's almost been a year! I think I'm around 4 dpo but I've already had weird things happening like weird cramping/bloating and shooting pain in my boobs. I've also had a lot of creamy CM..more than usual. I'm sure I'm just symptom spotting but it's not like I'm trying...the things I'm talking about have actually been bothersome so I had to take notice. Those things could possibly be attributed to Clomid as well. Who knows! Well anyway, I just wanted to give an update. I hope everyone is well.

Gohan ~ I hope you and hubby are doing better. Seeing your mom will be great for you. I'm curious to see what the jewelry looks like so def. post.

Wishing ~ Glad to hear from you again. let us know when you find out the sex. I can't believe you are already 18 weeks! How exciting!

Mrs. Vet ~ How are you doing? Anything new?


----------



## Gohan3117

It's nice to hear from you, lilsoy! I'm glad you are in the TWW! I've been taking OPKs the last few days and they are progressively getting darker, so I think DH and I might BD for the next few days. I think in a couple days the line should be dark enough to symbolize that I O'd! It will be the first cycle since my MC that I've O'd. I'm praying that I do, because it will make me feel like I have a chance now. :thumbup:

But AFM...my kitty is rubbing up against my leg right now. She has become the sweetest little kitty recently. <3 But like I said, I'm nearing ovulation, which is a wonderful feeling. :happydance: I seem to be doing better with the detox symptoms. I've re-introduced a bit of dairy in my diet, and I seem to be doing much better with it. I am feeling much more emotional recently, though. I don't know what that's from, though. :shrug:

But the best news...which isn't related to anything about TTC...is that DH bought us tickets to see Daughtry, Goo Goo Dolls and Plain White T's in July! :cloud9: :happydance: :bunny: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: I'm so excited! :thumbup:

Anyway, that's it for me. I hope everyone is doing well! Love to you all! :hugs: :flower: :kiss:


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Just checking in! Things are crazy here, our church wedding is in 30 days, I started working 2 nights a week to help with some bills and then there is driving school and school and our dog... 
On a bright side I passed my paper, got the results yesterday!! So at least one thing less to worry about. 
It is a holiday today and we went to a fun dog race and had a blast! We didn't win but I don't care.. 
I was so exhausted when we got home that i took a nap on the couch and now I need to make invitations for Dh's bachelor party so he can take them to work tomorrow. 
I am having a seminary at school all weekend and the entire next week is craziness again. 
Between me being this stressed and DH's sperm count I doubt that this will be our month...


----------



## lilsoybean

I'm frustrated. 2 teachers at my school announced their pregnancy and my best friend officially announced hers today as well. I'm just over it. I'm over the whole thing. Taking temps and meds, timed intercourse, waiting, hoping, and being constantly disappointed. I have a few days left until testing but I'm not hopeful. I wonder what will come next? Maybe they will send us to a fertility clinic. Part of me just wants to throw in the towel and just be done with it all. We don't have the money for any big time procedures anyway. 

Well, I guess I just needed to vent. Thanks for listening (reading) ladies.


----------



## Gohan3117

Mrs. Vet said:


> Just checking in! Things are crazy here, our church wedding is in 30 days, I started working 2 nights a week to help with some bills and then there is driving school and school and our dog...
> On a bright side I passed my paper, got the results yesterday!! So at least one thing less to worry about.
> It is a holiday today and we went to a fun dog race and had a blast! We didn't win but I don't care..
> I was so exhausted when we got home that i took a nap on the couch and now I need to make invitations for Dh's bachelor party so he can take them to work tomorrow.
> I am having a seminary at school all weekend and the entire next week is craziness again.
> Between me being this stressed and DH's sperm count I doubt that this will be our month...

Hey Love. I'm always praying for you. When DH and I get back from Ohio, we are probably going to get him an SA. We all deserve our rainbow babies, and we will get them! Just have faith in the Lord! :hugs:



lilsoybean said:


> I'm frustrated. 2 teachers at my school announced their pregnancy and my best friend officially announced hers today as well. I'm just over it. I'm over the whole thing. Taking temps and meds, timed intercourse, waiting, hoping, and being constantly disappointed. I have a few days left until testing but I'm not hopeful. I wonder what will come next? Maybe they will send us to a fertility clinic. Part of me just wants to throw in the towel and just be done with it all. We don't have the money for any big time procedures anyway.
> 
> Well, I guess I just needed to vent. Thanks for listening (reading) ladies.

Hey lilsoy. <3 One of my friends just announced they were pregnant, too. 2 of my friends and my Doctor are due any second, and my one friend just had her baby last week. I'm about over it, too. DH and I have just decided to enjoy our sex life, and try not to worry too much about getting pregnant. We did twice, and it will hopefully happen again, and we will hopefully have a full term pregnancy some day soon. But for now, we are trying not to temp, time intercourse, use OPK's or track my cycle. We are trying to just relax, be happy with just the two of us and enjoy our life. (it's not easy, either) :hugs:

AFM...I only have two OPK's left, and I've been testing everyday for the last week or more, and no +OPK yet. Either I missed ovulation, or I didn't O at all. I should be due for AF in about 4 days if my cycles have returned to normal. CD26 today. I have no idea if I O'd, so I would have no idea how many DPO I would be. We aren't trying right at this moment, anyway. We fly out from Seattle on the 17th for Michigan, where we will stay with DH's grandfather until the 20th. We will head to Ohio from there, and stay 10 days and head back to Michigan and fly out the next day. So, we'd rather not try and risk another MC because of a plane ride. But I will take some IC's with me just in case, you know. Because I should be O'ing sometime during our trip.

But, on a positive note...DH and I have rekindled our intimacy since I had the MC. We had a very difficult time being in the mood to DTD. When I was, he wasn't, and vise versa. But the last several days, we have been on each other like rabbits :blush: Not complaining at all! :winkwink:

Anyhoo, I'm just sitting here on the computer after a shower and trying to relax. Thinking about packing and whatnot is making me nervous. :nope: I hate planes. I never rode on a plane until I was 19 years old, and that's when I moved here. Since then, I have been on planes 4 other times, two planes to Michigan last year (1 layover) and 2 planes on my way home from Ohio last year (1 layover). But this time, we have direct flights, which will be nicer. Also, DH will be with me, so he can help calm me down. <3 But it's worth it to see my family and friends. 

Anyway, I better get off here now. DH wants to watch the new Anime series we got over the weekend. I'll update soon! I love you all! :hugs: :kiss: :flower:


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies. I need you all to pray for my dear friend Daniel. His 19 month old son just passed away last night. All we know is he had an asthma attack while he was asleep. We are all devastated...please, please pray...


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Oh Gohan, my heart breaks for him!! So devastating! I will pray for them and you guys! 

Lilsoy, I totally get it. It is so frustrating!! I find it hard to keep going but as hard to give up. And so hard to accept that we can't just get pregnant on the first cycle like other people..
I personally am not ready to stop trying, maybe if DH's follow up SA did not improve I will be. But last night I got a positive OPK, we DTD sunday and will again today giving it another try. 
I was going to stop temping and all that but I just don't feel ready yet..


----------



## Gohan3117

In response to my previous post, we have an answer to why little Andrew died so suddenly. He had a reaction to his 18 month immunizations, which restricted his breathing, causing him to have an asthma attack that he couldn't get out of, ultimately ending in his death.

This is why I hate immunizations. I know many people don't agree with me, but I have seen this happen way too many times in my loved ones and strangers alike. My cousin was diagnosed brain-damaged and autistic 2 weeks after his 1 year immunizations. My friend's little boy died from his 1 year immunizations which caused SIDS. My seizures were triggered by the TDaP immunization, my Mom had and my Uncle and Grandmother almost both died from the TDaP immunization, and my Uncle still has recurrent migraines from it. This is real, ladies.

Lord...be with those we have lost... :cry:


----------



## lilsoybean

That is horrible news Elena! I will definitely pray for them. I can't imagine how devastating that would be...ugh! I know what you mean about immunizations. I don't know what I think about them. All those things that have happened to people you know are horrible. I guess I don't know anyone that has anything happen to them personally but I have read about it before.


Mrs. Vet~ What you said about being hard to keep going but just as hard to stop is how I feel exactly. I keep thinking that maybe I should quit temping and the OPK's and all that, but they are only thoughts. When it comes to ACTUALLY quitting, I can't. 

But sometimes I feel like maybe if I stopped, it would be more likely to happen. I've heard so many stories about people who have stopped trying and all of the sudden, they are pregnant. Well, I'm not quitting now anyway. I will see what happens in a few days and see what doc wants to do. My hubby's sperm have improved so maybe it will happen in the next couple months. 

Hang in there everyone. I can't wait for the day that one of us gets a baby!


----------



## Gohan3117

Well, today is not off to a good start. I'm 2 days late for AF, with no signs of her coming. I took an IC earlier, and I swear I see a line, but it's probably wishful thinking. But then I get on Facebook, and my good friend is pregnant again. Her son is barely 6 months old. I'm so upset I could cry. I just want one...just one... :cry: :sadangel:

Anyway, that's it for me. I guess I'm gonna go watch funny videos of cats.


----------



## lilsoybean

So AF came on Mother's Day. It was a bummer because I was actually a day or two late so I thought just maybe it might be positive this month. I was spotting and had no other symptoms so I wasn't counting on it too much. 

I called doc today and she suggested going to a fertility doctor since the 3 rounds of Clomid didn't work. So she gave me a reference and I called to make an appointment. They don't have any appointments until July 21st!! That is sooo far away from now! It's such a bummer. So I'm guessing they are going to want to do something like and IUI or IVF which I don't know how I feel about either of them. My hubby and I are both teachers and we do not make the kind of money where we can go spending thousands of dollars on expensive procedures. I don't know. I really want to try everything though. Maybe there is still a shot that it will happen naturally before the fertility appt.

Well, that is my update. Hope everyone else is well and not surrounded by pregnant people. For me, they are EVERYWHERE!!


----------



## Gohan3117

lilsoybean said:


> So AF came on Mother's Day. It was a bummer because I was actually a day or two late so I thought just maybe it might be positive this month. I was spotting and had no other symptoms so I wasn't counting on it too much.
> 
> I called doc today and she suggested going to a fertility doctor since the 3 rounds of Clomid didn't work. So she gave me a reference and I called to make an appointment. They don't have any appointments until July 21st!! That is sooo far away from now! It's such a bummer. So I'm guessing they are going to want to do something like and IUI or IVF which I don't know how I feel about either of them. My hubby and I are both teachers and we do not make the kind of money where we can go spending thousands of dollars on expensive procedures. I don't know. I really want to try everything though. Maybe there is still a shot that it will happen naturally before the fertility appt.
> 
> Well, that is my update. Hope everyone else is well and not surrounded by pregnant people. For me, they are EVERYWHERE!!

Hey Dear. :hugs: DH and I have our 2nd FS appointment next month. Not sure exactly what day, though. Although, since the second MC in February, I'm not sure if they'll do anything much. DH needs to have an SA, for sure. They might do an HSG, it's doubtful, though. When I talked to them on the phone right after the second MC, she said that since we know I can get pregnant, that's not the issue, it's trying to stay pregnant for 9 months. Although, the first appointment we had, she told me to lose 50 pounds before we start trying anything else. It's bullcrap. Why am I limited because of my BMI? I'm thinking about looking for a new fertility specialist in general, one that won't judge my case by my weight. :cry: 

As for pregnant people....it seems like everyone is either pregnant, just had a baby or have millions of kids already. I can't get away from it. It seems like every week someone else announces they are pregnant. It's so upsetting. :(

Well, after being 3 days late, I started bleeding. Although, given my history, I wouldn't rule out being pregnant. The last three tests I've taken have a VERY faint line. But, I'm trying not to get my hopes up.

Yesterday my MIL and I had it out. It began with her being cranky that I was sick at breakfast, and then we got back home and DH and I took a nap. She was so furious with me that she went and spent $400+ dollars on clothes she doesn't need. On their way home, my MIL asks my FIL "why is she always seeking attention? She is always sick. She's so full of shit. She obviously faking it." and my FIL said "well, don't you think it could be a difficult day for her since its Mother's Day and her babies aren't here with her?" and my MIL says (prepare yourselves) "oh god, she really needs to get over that. She's not a mother." When my FIL told me that, I about broke something. And as the day went on, I got more and more angry, to the point where I confronted her about it. She denied everything and I had just had enough. I ended up slamming her bedroom door so hard that it came off the hinges. She tried to barge into my room, and I sat in front of the door to keep her out. My FIL tried to help, but he couldn't. I ended up just walking out. My FIL found me about 5 blocks away from our house, and I got in the car. He brought me an anxiety pill and we drove around for a bit. We came home and talked it over with my MIL. Everything had settled down for now. But I have NEVER acted out like that before. Ever. I feel so embarrassed. :nope:

But anyway, I guess that's it for me. Still trying to stay positive. I get to fly home in a few days. :)


----------



## wannabemamaz

hey lovelies.

hope you all are doing well. i said a special prayer for you all on mothers day. i just KNOW our time will come soon. i love you all!

i think hubby and i will start trying again soon. i hope august or september. i've started on my prenatal vitamins again.. also not sure if i ever shared that i am on zoloft for an anxiety disorder. i was on a very low dosage when i got pregnant in february. the nurse at my doctors office told me that it was safe to be on during pregnancy because it was such a low dose. i've been on it for close to 8 years i believe and have never been off it. this thursday i am having a full physical exam with my doctor and hubby and i have made the decision for me to go off zoloft. my dr assured me that she doesn't think it caused the miscarriage, but i am absolutely not taking any chances with it again. so it will potentially be a difficult transition but i know it is for the best and i want to rule out ANY dangers to a baby. i want to have a few months to get it all out of my system and i think with starting the prenatals now it will be great for my body and getting ready for baby. we are planning a trip to mexico in august with our 2 best friends and that will be our last hurrah! trying to just enjoy every moment up until trying again.

i dreamt last night that i had my perfect little baby and i was trying to breastfeed and he was having troubles latching. i have so many dang breastfeeding dreams! i just can't wait to actually do it one day. 

anyways - that's all from me! hope you're all having a good day so far!!


----------



## Gohan3117

wannabemamaz said:


> hey lovelies.
> 
> hope you all are doing well. i said a special prayer for you all on mothers day. i just KNOW our time will come soon. i love you all!
> 
> i think hubby and i will start trying again soon. i hope august or september. i've started on my prenatal vitamins again.. also not sure if i ever shared that i am on zoloft for an anxiety disorder. i was on a very low dosage when i got pregnant in february. the nurse at my doctors office told me that it was safe to be on during pregnancy because it was such a low dose. i've been on it for close to 8 years i believe and have never been off it. this thursday i am having a full physical exam with my doctor and hubby and i have made the decision for me to go off zoloft. my dr assured me that she doesn't think it caused the miscarriage, but i am absolutely not taking any chances with it again. so it will potentially be a difficult transition but i know it is for the best and i want to rule out ANY dangers to a baby. i want to have a few months to get it all out of my system and i think with starting the prenatals now it will be great for my body and getting ready for baby. we are planning a trip to mexico in august with our 2 best friends and that will be our last hurrah! trying to just enjoy every moment up until trying again.
> 
> i dreamt last night that i had my perfect little baby and i was trying to breastfeed and he was having troubles latching. i have so many dang breastfeeding dreams! i just can't wait to actually do it one day.
> 
> anyways - that's all from me! hope you're all having a good day so far!!

Hi wanna! So glad to hear from you! I continue to pray for you all the time, and I know you are right, one day we will all get our rainbow babies. I don't know if you know this, but I have Bipolar Disorder, Epilepsy and PTSD (Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder). I am on the least harmful medications out there, and yet I still worry constantly about if my medications will hurt a baby. That's why I POAS even when AF has come, because I want to be absolutely sure that if I get pregnant, I can catch it ASAP and get my meds adjusted to be more safe. I'm already on extremely low doses of my medication, but it's just not possible for me to go off them completely. So, you are absolutely not alone. :hugs: I hope you and your DH enjoy yourselves in Mexico! :flower:

AFM...I thought I got AF yesterday, but I was wrong. Normally when I spot like that, the next morning I get a full flow. This morning, the same spotting occurred. No full flow, it's not really AF. It's just brown/pink spotting mixed with some kind of sticky CM. My guess is I have just O'd very very late. I'm now 4 days late. I've been POASing like crazy. Taking 3-4 IC's a day. I just HAVE to know if I've gotten pregnant. I can't risk going on a plane for 5 hours if I'm newly pregnant. But anyway, I guess that's where I'm at. Please pray for me and DH. We are having a hard time right now with a lot of things. Mrs. Vet, how are you doing? Has anyone heard from wishing? She should know by now if she's having a boy or girl. Keep me updated, ladies! :hugs: :kiss: :flower:


----------



## Gohan3117

In response to my previous post, I just got red blood. AF is here. I guess I'm back to my normal cycle now. I checked my Ovuline account, and I was on CD34 today, and then I got AF. So, hopefully my cycles are back to normal, since before my second MC, my cycle was usually 32-34 days. So, here's to hoping maybe I'll O this cycle. Still gonna POAS until the day I leave for Ohio, just so I know there is NO possible way I'm pregnant. Anyway, that's it for me. I'll catch up with you all soon! :hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Oh Gohan, your MIL sounds so cruel!! 
Sorry the witch got you! 

So how is everyone doing? 

I am still beyond stressed with wedding planning, brother in law created a huge mess with the hotel that I had to sort out.. 

9dpo today and no symptoms really. I might POAS tomorrow but not sure yet. Trying not to think about it too much as I know the chances are so slim..


----------



## Mrs. Vet

lilsoy what a mean date to start AF! 

Is there a different fertility clinic you can try? 

wanna so good to hear from you! I will pray that coming off Zoloft isn't too hard on you! Can't wait to see you getting your BFP!


----------



## lilsoybean

Mrs. Vet said:


> lilsoy what a mean date to start AF!
> 
> Is there a different fertility clinic you can try?
> 
> wanna so good to hear from you! I will pray that coming off Zoloft isn't too hard on you! Can't wait to see you getting your BFP!

I know, right?!! It was depressing... 

I was thinking about trying a different place but I'm pretty close with my gyno and it's the one that she works with and recommends so I think I want to wait on this one. I was totally fine until she started telling me how the staff and her were all rooting for me and such and such. I started to cry right on the phone...how emabarrassing! Not like weeping or anything but I couldn't hardly speak to get off the phone because I was doing that trying to keep it in thing that makes you not able to talk. Anyway, I'm still hoping for you!! Keep us posted.


----------



## lilsoybean

wannabemamaz said:


> hey lovelies.
> 
> hope you all are doing well. i said a special prayer for you all on mothers day. i just KNOW our time will come soon. i love you all!
> 
> i think hubby and i will start trying again soon. i hope august or september. i've started on my prenatal vitamins again.. also not sure if i ever shared that i am on zoloft for an anxiety disorder. i was on a very low dosage when i got pregnant in february. the nurse at my doctors office told me that it was safe to be on during pregnancy because it was such a low dose. i've been on it for close to 8 years i believe and have never been off it. this thursday i am having a full physical exam with my doctor and hubby and i have made the decision for me to go off zoloft. my dr assured me that she doesn't think it caused the miscarriage, but i am absolutely not taking any chances with it again. so it will potentially be a difficult transition but i know it is for the best and i want to rule out ANY dangers to a baby. i want to have a few months to get it all out of my system and i think with starting the prenatals now it will be great for my body and getting ready for baby. we are planning a trip to mexico in august with our 2 best friends and that will be our last hurrah! trying to just enjoy every moment up until trying again.
> 
> i dreamt last night that i had my perfect little baby and i was trying to breastfeed and he was having troubles latching. i have so many dang breastfeeding dreams! i just can't wait to actually do it one day.
> 
> anyways - that's all from me! hope you're all having a good day so far!!


I was praying/thinking of you on Mother's Day as well! I almost messaged you but didn't want to make you upset. I'm glad you are trying again soon. I'm sure this next BFP will stick! Good luck with coming off meds. I'm on some similar meds because of the miscarriage in July so I have some of the same concerns as you. I'm not ready to come off quite yet though. Well, it's so good to hear from you so please continue to keep us posted on how you are doing!


----------



## lilsoybean

Oh by the way, I was thinking/parying for everyone on Mother's Day....didn't mean to single anyone out :)

Gohan~ Your MIL pissed ME off so I can't imagine how mad you were. Hang in there!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Oh lilsoy I pribably would have cried too! 

Yet another birth and another pregnancy announcement on my facebook... I am happy for them but it just kills me! 

11dpo and since the late afternoon I have been going back and forth betweent nauseous and hungry. Just wasted my last test beside my digis just to get another BFN. I ordered new ICs but they have been in the mail for 3 days...


----------



## Mrs. Vet

How is everyone doing? 

13 dpo here. Temp had dropped 2 days ago and I was convinced AF was coming, instead it shot right up again and is higher than ever, I think kf it stays up it might be triphasic. 
Absolutely nothing beside saltine crackers tastes right to me. Took a test and BFN. It was a 25 miU though as the ICs are still not here. 

I am trying really hard to not get my hopes up as I know how low our chance is but it's hard at this point because of how weird things are. I know AF will come abd I'll be crushed again... 

On a bright side, we are getting a new fridge tomorrow! The freezer part of ours has been broken for a while so I'm excited our landlord is finally paying a new one!


----------



## lilsoybean

Mrs. Vet said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> 13 dpo here. Temp had dropped 2 days ago and I was convinced AF was coming, instead it shot right up again and is higher than ever, I think kf it stays up it might be triphasic.
> Absolutely nothing beside saltine crackers tastes right to me. Took a test and BFN. It was a 25 miU though as the ICs are still not here.
> 
> I am trying really hard to not get my hopes up as I know how low our chance is but it's hard at this point because of how weird things are. I know AF will come abd I'll be crushed again...
> 
> On a bright side, we are getting a new fridge tomorrow! The freezer part of ours has been broken for a while so I'm excited our landlord is finally paying a new one!


Oooh, that is exciting! Keep us posted! New appliances are exciting too so enjoy that.

Just waiting to ovulate over here. I'm not temping or using OPK's until the end of the week/weekend. It's soooo nice to not temp right now. I miss just waking up and not sticking a thermometer in my mouth or trying to remember not to take a drink of water, etc. 

I hope eveyone else is doing well! I have 11 days left of teaching then summer break! Yay!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Yay for summer break!! 

I loved the month of not temping! But I couldn't help but start again! lol 
14dpo now, temp raised again, a little bit of light brown spotting but no AF. BFN again, now I'm out of tests, if my ICs don't get here tomorrow I'll ask what's going on. 

I am not sure if this is triphasic or not?

<a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4435a4/">My Ovulation Chart</a>

I really don't want to get my hopes up but this is pretty weird. 

The new fridge is wonderful!! We just went grocery shopping and for the first time I am willing to freeze meat to use it for the crockpot, with the old one I wasn't sure if it's safe... It was fun to get some nice things to fill up the fridge and freezer! 

My dinner didn't taste right again, I am hungry all the time and in the morning all is well but from lunch on everything tastes strange? Might be allergies, I also have a stuffy nose. But the other option is in the back of my mind..


----------



## lilsoybean

Mrs. Vet said:


> Yay for summer break!!
> 
> I loved the month of not temping! But I couldn't help but start again! lol
> 14dpo now, temp raised again, a little bit of light brown spotting but no AF. BFN again, now I'm out of tests, if my ICs don't get here tomorrow I'll ask what's going on.
> 
> I am not sure if this is triphasic or not?
> 
> <a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4435a4/">My Ovulation Chart</a>
> 
> I really don't want to get my hopes up but this is pretty weird.
> 
> The new fridge is wonderful!! We just went grocery shopping and for the first time I am willing to freeze meat to use it for the crockpot, with the old one I wasn't sure if it's safe... It was fun to get some nice things to fill up the fridge and freezer!
> 
> My dinner didn't taste right again, I am hungry all the time and in the morning all is well but from lunch on everything tastes strange? Might be allergies, I also have a stuffy nose. But the other option is in the back of my mind..

Can you try to send that link again? I can't get it to work.


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Ok, maybe this works! 

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## lilsoybean

Mrs. Vet said:


> Ok, maybe this works!
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

I think that it is starting to look triphasic to me. It depends on if it stays up for a couple more days. I don't have a ton of experience with triphasic charts but there seems to be a third shift in your temps for sure. I hope they stay high. I noticed that it says - OPK. Did you use an actual pregnancy test or an OPK to test? Just wondering because I've heard of people doing that before. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

I used both, both negative. 

Temp dropped back to normal post-ovulation temp this morning. Guess AF is gearing up now.. :( It looked so hopeful! I am also having a sore throat since last night so I'm wondering if it was just higher because I am fighting off something?
Sure not getting my hopes up anymore unless my temp goes back up but I am expecting to start bleeding today or tomorrow..


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Cramps and light brown spotting again. I am expecting full blown AF by tomorrow... 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## lilsoybean

Mrs. Vet said:


> Cramps and light brown spotting again. I am expecting full blown AF by tomorrow...
> 
> How is everyone doing?

Awww, that's too bad. I'm sorry Mrs. Vet

I'm doing pretty well. I'm just waiting to start temping and using my OPK's. I think I'm going to start on Friday, which will be CD 13. The earliest I've ovulated is the 16th and I usually don't until around the 20th so I think that will give me enough time to catch it if it's an earlier one and not so much time that I go crazy from testing if it's a later one. I'm really hoping to get pregnant before we have to go to the fertility doc. May is when I got pregnant last time so I keep thinking that a year ago, I was preggo and didn't even know it yet. I try not to think about that too much though because it makes me sad :(.

I hope everyone else is doing well. It's been kind of quiet on here.


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Oh that must be difficult for you! I really hope that you will get your BFP before going to the fertility doctor and that it's a sticky one this time! 

I got full blown AF today, so far I haven't been terribly sad about it, I think maybe it's not the worst not having to worry about the baby and having to fear morning sickness on our church wedding. 

Speaking of, a so called friend just cancelled on me with a stupid excuse that turned out to not even be true. For that she threw one of my bridesmaids (a mutual friend) under the bus claiming they had a fight when they didn't. And all this a bit over a week before the day leaving us unable to correct the headcount so we have to try to find someone who is taking her seat (a friend wanted to bring his date but it was too late to add her so I will now tell him he could bring her if she is still able to attend). 

I am just so disappointed with that friend that to me no longer is a friend..


----------



## lilsoybean

Mrs. Vet said:


> Oh that must be difficult for you! I really hope that you will get your BFP before going to the fertility doctor and that it's a sticky one this time!
> 
> I got full blown AF today, so far I haven't been terribly sad about it, I think maybe it's not the worst not having to worry about the baby and having to fear morning sickness on our church wedding.
> 
> Speaking of, a so called friend just cancelled on me with a stupid excuse that turned out to not even be true. For that she threw one of my bridesmaids (a mutual friend) under the bus claiming they had a fight when they didn't. And all this a bit over a week before the day leaving us unable to correct the headcount so we have to try to find someone who is taking her seat (a friend wanted to bring his date but it was too late to add her so I will now tell him he could bring her if she is still able to attend).
> 
> I am just so disappointed with that friend that to me no longer is a friend..

That's crazy and very inconsiderate! Did she give you an actual reason after she got caught in her lie? Why doesn't she want to go?

Weddings are stressful enough without having to worry about that kind of drama. I'm sure you are better off without her.


----------



## Mrs. Vet

lilsoybean said:


> That's crazy and very inconsiderate! Did she give you an actual reason after she got caught in her lie? Why doesn't she want to go?
> 
> Weddings are stressful enough without having to worry about that kind of drama. I'm sure you are better off without her.

No she just stopped responding. Now she is trying to make me the bad guy for posting a status about that i need to reconsider who to be friends with and DH to fuss about her behavior under the status. I heard that from my bridesmaid who talked to her today (the one she supposedly had a fight with). 
Sure, there was no need for him to put the specifics on facebook but he was angry about her behavior and there is no need for her to make herself out to be the victim here. 
I just deleted her from my facebook. I am just disappointed that she behaves like that...


----------



## lilsoybean

I got my first positive OPK today. Cd 14 so super early. I'm going for it!! Maybe it's good luck that it is race weekend! (The Indy 500).


----------



## Mrs. Vet

YAY! Sending you lots of baby dust! 

BIL is coming tomorrow, everyone else later this week, ovulation should be right after everyone left again so I hope it won't be early!


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies! Sorry I haven't been on recently. I'm in Ohio visiting my family right now. Things have been crazy, to say the least. The day after DH and I arrived in my hometown, my grandparents put down our dog, Teddy. I am so heartbroken. Then I finally go to the dentist, and I only have two cavities...but I had an emergency root canal the next day because it was so badly infected it was causing problems in my mouth and throat. So after that was done, I got a cold sore due to the pain. So no kissing DH. But we still can BD. Then my grandpa ended up hitting a car and they have to fork up money. My C. Diff is getting worse. And on top of all that...the carnival isn't here:( so it's been crazy. Anyhow, I should be O'ing in about 8 days. So that's about if for me. I love you all! I'll try to pop in again soon!


----------



## lilsoybean

Wow Elena~ It seems like you are having a rough time of it lately. I hope things improve for you. I know you were looking forward to this trip so it's a bummer you aren't enjoying yourself.

Mrs. Vet~ When are you getting married again? I think it's in your signature so I will just check it out when I get back to that page. I hope you are having fun getting ready for that. Exciting!

As for me, I ovulated the earliest I ever have this month. I wasn't really prepared but hubby and I tried to get as much bd'ing in as possible once we saw those two dark lines. We had people stay the night both Saturday night and Sunday night and had a ton of family commitments so it wasn't easy. We are hoping this is our lucky month! Hubby has another SA on Friday so I'm anxious to see if the medicine he's been on has helped improve his swimmers.

Also, I heard of this thing called the pineapple core method where you cut up the core of a pineapple and eat one piece a day from 1-5 dpo. Have you guys ever heard of this? Well, even though it sounds like an old wives tale, I'm going to try it. Why not right? I read on here about some other girls who tried it this month and most of them got BFP. I guess it's supposed to help with implantation. Obviously if the egg isn't fertilized in the first place, that won't matter much but I'm going to try it anyway. 

Ok, I will stop chattering on. I hope to hear from you ladies soon!


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hi Ladies,

You are in my thoughts and prayers constantly. I hope everyone is enjoying the beautiful weather in these early summer months. We went away camping with some friends 2 weekends ago (that was the long weekend in canada.) I hope you are all having a great Memorial day today.

I have been doing great lately. I went off my zoloft just over one week ago. I've been feeling really good so far! I have had some withdrawl symptoms. I have had diarrhea every day for this past week when I wake up in the morning. I am also having horrible headaches every day. But my anxiety is doing so well and I am feeling better than I have in years. So thankful to God for that. I also started taking my prenatal vitamin a week ago. Yippee! My dr also advised me to take 1000 units of Vitamin D per day. She said that it has GREAT benefits for conception that she highly recommends. So I am now taking both of those. It has been such an amazing feeling to wake up each morning and not take my zoloft. So fantastic.

Today I start my fourth cycle of nuvaring. I just refilled my prescription for 3 more months. I am really hoping that these will be my last 3 months and then we will start TTC! 

Lots and lots of love to all of you!!

Liz


----------



## lilsoybean

wannabemamaz said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> You are in my thoughts and prayers constantly. I hope everyone is enjoying the beautiful weather in these early summer months. We went away camping with some friends 2 weekends ago (that was the long weekend in canada.) I hope you are all having a great Memorial day today.
> 
> I have been doing great lately. I went off my zoloft just over one week ago. I've been feeling really good so far! I have had some withdrawl symptoms. I have had diarrhea every day for this past week when I wake up in the morning. I am also having horrible headaches every day. But my anxiety is doing so well and I am feeling better than I have in years. So thankful to God for that. I also started taking my prenatal vitamin a week ago. Yippee! My dr also advised me to take 1000 units of Vitamin D per day. She said that it has GREAT benefits for conception that she highly recommends. So I am now taking both of those. It has been such an amazing feeling to wake up each morning and not take my zoloft. So fantastic.
> 
> Today I start my fourth cycle of nuvaring. I just refilled my prescription for 3 more months. I am really hoping that these will be my last 3 months and then we will start TTC!
> 
> Lots and lots of love to all of you!!
> 
> Liz

That is wonderful to hear you are doing so well!! Yay! Camping is so fun! I haven't been in a long time. We usually camp at music festivals, (like Bonnaroo) but haven't been there in a couple years. 

So I think I actually just ovulated yesterday and not on Sunday as I had orginally thought. It actually worked out better as far as timing and everything so I'm fine with it. I am really anxious and obsessive this cycle. I don't want to get my hopes up too high because I don't want to be disappointed. I think it's too late for that though. I think that I'm going to temp for the next couple days to get my O confirmation and then quit. Maybe that will help curb some of the crazy.


----------



## Gohan3117

Just wanted to give my love to you all. I'll post soon.


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies.

We just got back from Ohio on Saturday evening. The flight was wonderful. The best flight I've ever had. I'm so blessed that I was able to be so calm on the plane. :) But, lets get back on topic.

As far as I can tell, I'd be about 4-6dpo, if I was going off of the loads of EWCM and the dull cramps I had the last week I was in Ohio. But, I didn't have any OPK's or anything, and I'm so bad at temping. :dohh: But, that's what I'm going to guess, anyway. I took an HPT this morning, silly me. :dohh:

I'm having a hard time with my MC's again. My mom made me some remembrance jewelry for them. If you want to look at them, click the link in my sig. Part of me wants to let go, the other doesn't. I'm having such a hard time since Teddy died. :cry:

My insomnia is slowing getting better. I'm able to get tired on my own without my medication, and fall asleep quickly and stay asleep. I'm going to sleep around midnight consistently, and I can also wake up around 9am without issues. I am extremely blessed by that alone. :happydance:

My mom is encouraging DH and I to stay in Washington, but now DH is determined to move back to Ohio ASAP. He finally saw what I see in Ohio; the support, love and forgiveness that overwhelms you. The closeness and love from my family and friends; it's really contagious. So, maybe...finally he understands why I hold my home so dear to my heart. I'm so torn now. Do I follow my instincts and get back home ASAP, or do I be responsible and stay here where my Doctor's are at. I'm so torn and undecided right now. :nope:

DH has his eye procedure week after next. His anxiety is building every day, and all I can do is be patient with him and love him. I wish I could help more, though. :nope:

lilsoy, I'll be praying that this month is your :bfp: ! wanna, I hope you are doing well without your Zoloft and I pray that you continue to feel better everyday! I'm looking forward to the day when you can POAS with us again! Mrs. Vet, the wedding is drawing nearer and nearer! Have you picked out colors for the wedding yet? Fill me in!

I guess that's about it for me. Has anyone heard from wishing? I really want to know what she is having! How is everyone? lilsoy, Mrs. Vet, wanna? Any recent updates? Love to you all! :hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Hey girls,

how are you all doing? 

We had our church wedding on saturday and it was perfect!! DH even teared up when I entered the church!:cloud9:

Unfortunately it was followed by drama with the FIL yesterday, it wasn't surprising that much and we were glad that he kept it together through the wedding.. it did shock me though because of how he disrespected me and called me non christian in my own house and then left. Him, BIL and DH were going to travel from tomorrow until they leave friday and DH had a hotel booked already and now they left on their own and DH gets to go on his own tomorrow as we can't cancel the reservation and I can't go as I have to work on thursday. They also took his camera and our spare phone so he will try and meet up with BIL to at least get his stuff back. 
We already spent the money now so he'll just go there and try to have some relaxing time on his own.. it sucks all around, we also paid for a lot of their food and helped them with their hotel expenses (obviously they could afford to pay extra hotel rooms now for the extra night out of town..:growl mad:) which is money we will miss for our honeymoon.. the whole thing is pissing me off. 

At least I shouldn't be ovulating until saturday or later so I hope DH will be back on time... 
It will be our last round of trying before the second SA mid june.. I am not getting my hopes up with all the stress we've been having..

How are you all doing? I hope we're getting some BFPs here soon!


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies
Sorry I've been so quiet. Just been so busy with the move back home. 

Mrs Vet congratulations on the wedding :flower: I'm sure it was perfect! Pity about FIL..that's horrible. Hope you get your stuff back!

Gohan I'm glad you had a good flight back and hope you enjoyed your time in ohio! Good luck with your DH eye procedure. 

How is everyone else doing? Lots of :dust: to you all. Xx

I'm 23 weeks now. We found out at 20 weeks that it's a little girl so we're very happy and excited  I'm finally gaining weight after losing so much in first 12 weeks. 

Think of you all often and praying for bfp for all of you xx


----------



## Gohan3117

:happydance: Yay! A little girl for you and your DH to spoil rotten! :haha: I'm so happy for you, wishing! :)

AFM...my heart is aching right now...

My mom called me about a half hour ago. She told me that she has a UTI and possibly sepsis. This would be her second case in three years. She barely pulled through last time. They think the infection stemmed from my Dad's foot injury. He had a wound on his foot from a shoe that didn't fit well and overnight it became a serious bacterial infection. My mom is immuno-compromised right now due to her medication for her Crohn's. They think it spread to her from their sheets. She said she would let me know ASAP what is going on. She reassured me, though, that it was highly unlikely that it was C. Diff.

But, even worse(if that is possible), I have a friend from my church(who I actually just saw last week while visiting home) got in a car wreck last night. He swerved to avoid hitting a deer and lost control of the car, he ended up in a ditch, without movement in his lower abdomen. He was able to pull himself up to the side of the road and waved his hand for help. A woman pulled over and called 911, but just as Austen got himself calmed down, a drunk driver flew through and Austen got dragged by the car by his shirt. He actually got caught up underneath the car and was stuck and dragged for almost 30 minutes. He has 3rd degree burns on his right leg, and his right hand. One of his fingers has gangrened and he has to have it amputated. There is also a very real chance he will lose his entire hand, and his right leg from the knee down. They are performing experimental surgery on his extremities to know how bad the damage is, but he will have to have almost full body skin grafts and at least his finger amputated. He has to have reconstructive surgery on his right and left leg, if he ever wants to walk again. He will be in a rehab facility for months after if he survives. They have him in an induced coma right now, but my heart is broken. He is not my favorite person in the world, by any stretch, but you wouldn't wish this kind of thing on your worst enemy. He was also in a car crash with my brother last year around this time, and he was in rehab for a month to get his left leg back to normal again. His dad is abusive and beats him. He was hospitalized about 6 months ago because his dad broke his arm and cracked his skull. He has epilepsy, as well. This kid can't catch a break. My heart breaks for him. He's only 19 years old. Please pray for my friend. This is a picture of him. He's a wonderful young man, despite his hardened heart. :cry: :sadangel:
 



Attached Files:







Austen.jpg
File size: 53.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wannabemamaz

hey loves! just read through your updates. congrats on the church wedding mrs.vet! so exciting.. sorry for the drama though! ugh!!

gohan.. i am so sorry to hear of your friend. i will keep him in my prayers. that is horrible. i cannot even imagine. also sorry to hear that you've been struggling with your MC's. it's so hard, isnt it? i am looking forward to hopefully having our trip to mexico in august. but i cant help but think that i would have been just over 7 months pregnant at that time. i would have a lovely belly by now and we would be getting the nursery ready. but - i have to hold on to the hope that God knows what he is doing. and that he loves us and is in control. he DOES have a plan for us Elena. and he will bless us will beautiful babies as soon as it is the right time. (although it would be helpful to get some insight into that timing!!) hang in there girl. <3

as for me.. i just had my 25th birthday on sunday. i can't believe i'm 25. i feel old! i had a great day.. hubby spoiled me and we spent the entire weekend together doing fun things. really looking forward to this next year of life!! i can't wait to see what it brings!

i've been working out like crazy and hubby and i just started a diet this week. i'm really hoping to see some progress. i'm the heaviest i've ever been in my life and i'm not feeling good about myself. i talked to my dr about it and she said with the hormones from the pregnancy, MC, starting a new BC and going off zoloft it could be any one of those things messing around with my weight. really hoping it all tapers off soon and i start losing some of it!

i've been having a ton of nausea lately. i'm on the jamieson's prenatal and on 1000 units of vitamin d. i've been off my zoloft for almost 3 weeks now (i think - losing track of time!). any one have any ideas of what could be causing the nausea? i wouldn't think its the zoloft withdrawl. it really amps up my anxiety when i feel nauseous.. not a good combo! should i try a different prenatal? let me know what you guys think.

enjoy your day, beauties!!!


----------



## lilsoybean

I've heard that some prenatal vitamins cause stomach problems. I bet that is it. Do you eat before you take them? If not, you might want to try that and see if it gets better. Or you could go a few days without taking them at all and see if your tummy feels better. 

Also, as far as the weight thing, I used to be on Nuvaring and stopped because it seemed like I immediately gained 5 pounds. My friend did as well. I had to stop because I'm very weight conscious and couldn't take it. 

It is very good to hear from you Wishing. I would like to have a little girl. Congratulations! So you are a little more than halfway through right?!

Elena, it just seems like you and your friends and family can't catch a break. As always, you are in my prayers. That story of your friend just sounds horrible. I can't even imagine that.

Mrs. Vet, yay for weddings! That really stinks when people act crazy though and try to spoil such a happy occasion.

As for me, I'm 9dpo. I think that I'm probably out because I'm pretty sure I spotted today. It was very faint though. I feel like there was something else I wanted to tell you gals but I can't quite come up with it at the moment. Oh yeah, so yesterday was the anniversary of when I found out I was pregnant. I was kind of a rough day but not completely terrible. The fact that I got pregnant this time last year made me super hopeful this cycle so the fact that I started spotting today is a huge downer. Anyway, I hope you all enjoy your day! Talk soon!


----------



## wannabemamaz

thanks lilsoy.. i take my prenatal before bed every night. i heard that is the best time to take it because if you DO get an upset stomach you will usually sleep through it. so i generally take it between 10-11pm. and my nausea is usually between 7-9. weird.

i can't wait to be off nuvaring. hopefully only 3 more months.. but maybe until the end of the year! so weird that it causes weightgain. can't they come up with something that helps us to lose weight AND be protected!? sheesh!

so sorry to hear that is the 1 year anniversary of your pregnancy. so glad to see you are being positive about it though. it WILL happen for you again. your body can do it.. and it will!! maybe the spotting is implantation bleeding?? you never know!! keep us posted, chica!!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Gohan I'm so sorry! It seems like you guys just can't catch a break and there is always new things coming up!

Wishing yay for girls!! Did you think of names yet? 

wanna happy late birthday! I hope you had a wonderful weekend! 
My prenatals gave me terrible constipation so I am back on flintstone vitamins for now, I have taken them irregular though because we were so busy. 

lilsoy I'm glad you made it through the anniversary and it wasn't too bad. I hope it was just implantation bleeding and not AF!! 

Still waiting to ovulate here. Oh and I forgot, on the wedding regearsal one of my bridesmaids told me she just found out she's pregnant. She told me in private and I very much appreciate that! it was only their third month of trying and without even doing opks or temping. 
Thank God I didn't have much time to be jealous because of the wedding and was just genuinely happy for her! 

DH has been taking those vitamins for 2.5 months now, does it make sense to go back for a SA now or should we wait until the last pack is used up?


----------



## lilsoybean

Mrs. Vet ~ I kind of hate people that get pregnant so easily without even thinking about it...aka. ALL of my friends! :) I'm glad you were able to be happy for her though.

So as far as the SA goes, I would wait. I believe I've read that it takes 3 months for new sperm to be produced so if you test too early, your results won't be accurate. 

Pretty sure AF is coming...more cramping and spotting. One more month of trying before going to the specialist in July. I really wish we could get preggo naturally before then... I'm afraid of how much the specialist will cost and how much will be covered etc. 

Wannabe~. Thanks for all the encouragement! It really makes me feel better. I want you to start trying again now! Ha! You are so patient. You are very young though so you have plenty of time. Happy belated bday by the way!


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies! I'm estimating I'm about 10dpo now. Not too many symptoms to report. But I do have a TON of gas, increased creamy CM (which, btw, I never have creamy CM), mouth sores, and my nips are really perky, lol. Not much else to go off of, though. I don't have my hopes too high, but I guess we aren't really "trying" right now, more NTNP than anything. I have an over abundance of IC's. I still have, like 80 at least from when I bought them before I got my BFP in February.

I'm out if OPK's, and DH won't let me get anymore. He says it takes the fun out of sex when you try to do it at a certain time. So we are just letting nature do it's thing. I'm considering canceling my appointment with my FS. She so fatophobic and she won't do an SA or anything. She said I got pregnant twice and I can do it again, but I have lose x pounds before so. So I really don't care. I figure if we try until the beginning of next year without success, I'll find a different one. Meh. I'm kind of just letting it go for now. I still wanna POAS and all, and I symptom spot a lot, but I don't want to be disappointed each cycle, either. So whatever. :shrug: 

How is everyone else? I feel bad that I'm losing track of everything. Between my mom, DH working long hours and the internet cutting in and out, I feel like I'm losing touch. Mrs. Vet and wishing, if you wanna add me on Facebook, message me. I love you all! :hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## lilsoybean

Started my period today....super bad cramps....blah!


----------



## Gohan3117

lilsoybean said:


> Started my period today....super bad cramps....blah!

I'm sorry, lilsoy! :nope: We'll get our turn. :hugs: :kiss: :flower:

AFM...

A friend of mine just announced she is pregnant again. She's 19, unmarried with a little girl who is not even a year old yet. I just...I know jealousy is a sin...but I just...I just want one. Just one. :cry: :sadangel:

I was so depressed tonight. DH and I went out to dinner with his parents and a couple of their friends. I ended up drinking a hurricane. (rum, passion fruit syrup and lime juice) I feel so guilty. I don't wanna screw up this cycle. But I feel like I'm already out, anyway. I just want to give up. It's been almost 18 months now. 2 MC's and nothing but a broken heart. :cry: But I know going back on BC would just make my emotional stress worse. I don't know what to do... :cry:

Not many new symptoms, just lower back and joint pain. I'm not even caring right now...


----------



## Gohan3117

Well, I got a pretty nasty Evap this morning. It looks like an Evap to me, anyway. I'll test again tomorrow, just to make sure.

Love to you all. :hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## Mrs. Vet

I'm so sorry lilsoy! It will be our time, but meanwhile it's so frustrating! 

Gohan I hope it isn't an evap!! 

Got a positive OPK, we BD and will again tonight and I tried and put in a softcup but I don't think it did anything as stuff was still running out... 

I was at my friend's bachelorette party, my bridesmaid that is 7 weeks pregnant. She has her first ultrasound this week 2 days before her wedding, I pray for her that they find a heartbeat! 

Of course a lot of conversation was about her being pregnant and for the first time in years I had a hard time not ordering a drink... 
She told me I need to relax and stop using OPKs and it will happen... easy to say when you got pregnant the third month trying and are not having any fertility issues! With DH's sperm count we need to time it right or we won't have a chance! 

I don't blame her, I didn't get it myself before we started trying... but it still hurts getting comments like that even when I know people just mean well.


----------



## lilsoybean

Ugh! I HATE when people say stuff like that!! I know I can't blame them because they mean well but it makes me want to punch them in the face!

(Especially now since I'm irritable :) )


Elena~ don't feel guilty. Obviously people have their own opinions about drinking while TTC but I've heard the phrase "drink till it's pink" a lot. As long as you didn't get wasted, I'm sure your fine. Let us know if it turns positive!


----------



## Gohan3117

This test was done today with SMU. Picture was taken less than 10 minutes after dipping. I marked on the picture with arrows where I think I see the line. It's probably just line eye, but I wanna let you ladies see it before I rule out anything.

I think I'd be about 11dpo, somewhere in there.

Love you all. :hugs::kiss::flower:
 



Attached Files:







photo1.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Gohan3117

This is a better picture of the test. I took several at the same time. Let me know what you all think. :)
 



Attached Files:







picoftest.jpg
File size: 60.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## lilsoybean

I don't really see anything but I could be wrong. It's still early so if it's positive it will get darker and easier to see. I'm really bad at seeing these things though especially on computer pics.


----------



## Excited2See

Hello Everyone, I hope it's not too late to join. I found your forum on an internet search and It felt like a lot of what I am going through currently. I am new to the TTC game. I was diagnosed with PCOS two years ago and given no information on what that would mean. So I have been researching for myself. I have since been married (January will make two years) and we aren't exactly careful with condoms and such. 

Last month I thought I might've been pregnant. We had sex when I was supposed to be fertile/ovulating. On May 24th, I went to the bathroom, wiped and pink. Thought it as my period which is irregular, and i thought late, but nothing happened. I went a week with breast pain, fatigue:sleep:, and all that good stuff. Then the 1st of June my period started. Went from heavy to super light (so light I thought it had stopped and we had sex.) But I don't know what to think. Next month I have a OBGYN appointment and in a week an Endocrinologist appointment. I can't wait to have them run more test.:growlmad:


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies
Just a quick pop in...
Gohan I think I see something on the first picture :yipee: I hope this is it for you!!! Keep testing! ! Also I'm not on fb so can't connect on there. 

Lilsoy sorry the witch got you:-( hope it's her last visit for.a while. :flower:

How's everyone else? 
I've been so super busy preparing for our new place. Still waiting for dH to.arrive from Norway. That will only be 6 july :'( plus DS has been sicl again this week. Poor thing. So need to get back imto the swing of things. 

Welcome Excited2see :hi: aw hope you will too get some answers and your bfp soon. 
Xx


----------



## lilsoybean

Excited2See said:


> Hello Everyone, I hope it's not too late to join. I found your forum on an internet search and It felt like a lot of what I am going through currently. I am new to the TTC game. I was diagnosed with PCOS two years ago and given no information on what that would mean. So I have been researching for myself. I have since been married (January will make two years) and we aren't exactly careful with condoms and such.
> 
> Last month I thought I might've been pregnant. We had sex when I was supposed to be fertile/ovulating. On May 24th, I went to the bathroom, wiped and pink. Thought it as my period which is irregular, and i thought late, but nothing happened. I went a week with breast pain, fatigue:sleep:, and all that good stuff. Then the 1st of June my period started. Went from heavy to super light (so light I thought it had stopped and we had sex.) But I don't know what to think. Next month I have a OBGYN appointment and in a week an Endocrinologist appointment. I can't wait to have them run more test.:growlmad:

Welcome to our thread! I hate that our bodies aren't more simple to read! I hope that some of your upcoming appointments give you some answers. We've gotten a few BFP's on this thread but unfortunately, we've also had at least 3 miscarriages so we've been sticking together until we all get those BFP's and keep them for 9 months. 

It's great to hear from you Wishing. I'm sorry your little one is sick! I hope he feels better soon!

I just found out today that my insurance doesn't cover anything that is fertility related so just to go to my appointment in July (which will also include and exam and ultrasound) will cost about $375!! My husband and I are both teachers so we don't make a lot of money. I don't know how we are going to afford treatment when we can barely afford the first appointment. Well anyway, I just had to vent my worries and frustrations. Ok, I hope everyone else is doing well. And I really hope I can get pregnant naturally this month before I have to go to that appointment! That would be awesome! See ya ladies!


----------



## Gohan3117

Excited2See said:


> Hello Everyone, I hope it's not too late to join. I found your forum on an internet search and It felt like a lot of what I am going through currently. I am new to the TTC game. I was diagnosed with PCOS two years ago and given no information on what that would mean. So I have been researching for myself. I have since been married (January will make two years) and we aren't exactly careful with condoms and such.
> 
> Last month I thought I might've been pregnant. We had sex when I was supposed to be fertile/ovulating. On May 24th, I went to the bathroom, wiped and pink. Thought it as my period which is irregular, and i thought late, but nothing happened. I went a week with breast pain, fatigue:sleep:, and all that good stuff. Then the 1st of June my period started. Went from heavy to super light (so light I thought it had stopped and we had sex.) But I don't know what to think. Next month I have a OBGYN appointment and in a week an Endocrinologist appointment. I can't wait to have them run more test.:growlmad:

Hello, Excited! So glad to have a new member on board with us on our little thread! It's mostly just been lilsoybean, wannabemamaz, Mrs. Vet, wishingforbub and myself on this thread. People have come and gone periodically. I hope you stick around! :hugs:

I was also diagnosed with PCOS. When DH and I got married, we used a diaphragm, which was very inconvenient. So we went to the NuvaRing, and it caused my Bipolar to go crazy. So, we've really been NTNP/TTC most of our marriage. Like lilsoy said, we have had several miscarriages on this thread (2 of them being my own), but we will all have our rainbows someday! wishingforbub already has hers! She's having a little girl! :) 

AFM...AF has yet to show up. Today she is due, and nothing. I'm still getting that uber faint line. But I'm peeing so much I'm not getting a strong enough hold. It's probably just a bad batch of tests. I go to see my Doc today, and I'll ask for a blood test. I should know the results by tomorrow. 

Another day, another pregnancy announcement. My cousin just announced they are having a baby. They weren't even trying. So frustrating. :nope: I'll have my turn, though.

I told DH that I had those faint lines on the tests, and he said "I kind of had a hunch that you were pregnant. I guess I just feel it." So now I'm worried. If I'm not, he's going to be more disappointed than me. :cry: :nope:

At least I have a Nintendo 64 arriving in the mail today. So I'll get some entertainment going, as I can't work. So, yay for being nerdy and liking retro gaming! 

I gotta hop off now, gotta get ready for the Doctor. I love you all! Glad to have you aboard, Excited! :hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## Excited2See

Thanks for the welcome guys. :hugs:

I am sorry that your insurance doesn't cover the procedures and treatments. I will find out in a few months if mine is covered. Want to try the charting/sex thing first :wink:. 


Yes, if only our bodies would let us in on the secret of whats going on in there! That would make things soooo much easier.


----------



## wannabemamaz

welcome, excited! happy to welcome you to our group.. and looking forward to getting to know you! i got my BFP on February 1 on my 3rd or 4th month of ever trying.. started spotting 2 weeks later and ended up losing our little bean on february 23. now i have gone back on nuvaring and we are waiting to try until *hopefully* later this year.. maybe not until january. i have struggled with anxiety for many years and i have just gone off my zoloft and on prenatals. trying to get myself prepared! 

how old are you? where did you and hubby meet? how long have you been together? i see you're from brooklyn..i'm in canada. i have lots of family in NY and it is my FAVORITE place on earth. so jealous that you live there!!

gohan - i sure hope this is a bfp for you. stay as calm and relaxed as you can. we are all here praying for you and supporting you.

lilsoy - i also want to start trying!!! i think about it all the time. praying for you that you get pregnant before your appointment... positive thoughts!

hubby and i just booked our trip to mexico yesterday. we leave on August 16th. i am SO excited. now my workouts are going to double each day as i desperately want to feel good about myself while we are there.. and be as healthy as possible to TTC. it is the same resort that we had our honeymoon at.. so i'm hoping hubby will feel romantic and ready for babies once we get home! i did look at my calendar and found out i will be on my period the ENTIRE time we are away. so i'm planning on skipping my period next month to try and move my period by a week.. but i'm hesitant because i don't want to mess up my body in any way to be able to get pregnant later in the year.. any advice??

that's all for me.. busy at work so gotta get going! love you all!


----------



## Excited2See

wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies
> Just a quick pop in...
> Gohan I think I see something on the first picture :yipee: I hope this is it for you!!! Keep testing! ! Also I'm not on fb so can't connect on there.
> 
> Lilsoy sorry the witch got you:-( hope it's her last visit for.a while. :flower:
> 
> How's everyone else?
> I've been so super busy preparing for our new place. Still waiting for dH to.arrive from Norway. That will only be 6 july :'( plus DS has been sicl again this week. Poor thing. So need to get back imto the swing of things.
> 
> Welcome Excited2see :hi: aw hope you will too get some answers and your bfp soon.
> Xx




Gohan3117 said:


> Excited2See said:
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone, I hope it's not too late to join. I found your forum on an internet search and It felt like a lot of what I am going through currently. I am new to the TTC game. I was diagnosed with PCOS two years ago and given no information on what that would mean. So I have been researching for myself. I have since been married (January will make two years) and we aren't exactly careful with condoms and such.
> 
> Last month I thought I might've been pregnant. We had sex when I was supposed to be fertile/ovulating. On May 24th, I went to the bathroom, wiped and pink. Thought it as my period which is irregular, and i thought late, but nothing happened. I went a week with breast pain, fatigue:sleep:, and all that good stuff. Then the 1st of June my period started. Went from heavy to super light (so light I thought it had stopped and we had sex.) But I don't know what to think. Next month I have a OBGYN appointment and in a week an Endocrinologist appointment. I can't wait to have them run more test.:growlmad:
> 
> Hello, Excited! So glad to have a new member on board with us on our little thread! It's mostly just been lilsoybean, wannabemamaz, Mrs. Vet, wishingforbub and myself on this thread. People have come and gone periodically. I hope you stick around! :hugs:
> 
> I was also diagnosed with PCOS. When DH and I got married, we used a diaphragm, which was very inconvenient. So we went to the NuvaRing, and it caused my Bipolar to go crazy. So, we've really been NTNP/TTC most of our marriage. Like lilsoy said, we have had several miscarriages on this thread (2 of them being my own), but we will all have our rainbows someday! wishingforbub already has hers! She's having a little girl! :)
> 
> AFM...AF has yet to show up. Today she is due, and nothing. I'm still getting that uber faint line. But I'm peeing so much I'm not getting a strong enough hold. It's probably just a bad batch of tests. I go to see my Doc today, and I'll ask for a blood test. I should know the results by tomorrow.
> 
> Another day, another pregnancy announcement. My cousin just announced they are having a baby. They weren't even trying. So frustrating. :nope: I'll have my turn, though.
> 
> I told DH that I had those faint lines on the tests, and he said "I kind of had a hunch that you were pregnant. I guess I just feel it." So now I'm worried. If I'm not, he's going to be more disappointed than me. :cry: :nope:
> 
> At least I have a Nintendo 64 arriving in the mail today. So I'll get some entertainment going, as I can't work. So, yay for being nerdy and liking retro gaming!
> 
> I gotta hop off now, gotta get ready for the Doctor. I love you all! Glad to have you aboard, Excited! :hugs::kiss::flower:Click to expand...

I can understand the frustration. I come from a large extended family and they are so fertile its ridiculous. I have a cousin due in Feb who already has a five year old. I am the only cousin I think at this time that hasn't have a child. When I hear about the abortions it hurts me so much (Im not making a prochoice or life stance here) because I would love a child, but I am left spoiling their little ones until God blesses me with my own.


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies. I'm at the Doctors and about to get my labs drawn. I should know either today or tomorrow. But in the meantime...here are the most recent test pictures. I am at CD30 and AF should be here today. Just give me your input.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Gohan3117

It only wanted to attach one. Here is the same test but inverted.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Excited2See

wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies
> Just a quick pop in...
> Gohan I think I see something on the first picture :yipee: I hope this is it for you!!! Keep testing! ! Also I'm not on fb so can't connect on there.
> 
> Lilsoy sorry the witch got you:-( hope it's her last visit for.a while. :flower:
> 
> How's everyone else?
> I've been so super busy preparing for our new place. Still waiting for dH to.arrive from Norway. That will only be 6 july :'( plus DS has been sicl again this week. Poor thing. So need to get back imto the swing of things.
> 
> Welcome Excited2see :hi: aw hope you will too get some answers and your bfp soon.
> Xx




Gohan3117 said:


> It only wanted to attach one. Here is the same test but inverted.

That looks like the eight or so I took. I really should upload the pic and get some feedback from you ladies.


----------



## Excited2See

wannabemamaz said:


> welcome, excited! happy to welcome you to our group.. and looking forward to getting to know you! i got my BFP on February 1 on my 3rd or 4th month of ever trying.. started spotting 2 weeks later and ended up losing our little bean on february 23. now i have gone back on nuvaring and we are waiting to try until *hopefully* later this year.. maybe not until january. i have struggled with anxiety for many years and i have just gone off my zoloft and on prenatals. trying to get myself prepared!
> 
> how old are you? where did you and hubby meet? how long have you been together? i see you're from brooklyn..i'm in canada. i have lots of family in NY and it is my FAVORITE place on earth. so jealous that you live there!!
> 
> gohan - i sure hope this is a bfp for you. stay as calm and relaxed as you can. we are all here praying for you and supporting you.
> 
> lilsoy - i also want to start trying!!! i think about it all the time. praying for you that you get pregnant before your appointment... positive thoughts!
> 
> hubby and i just booked our trip to mexico yesterday. we leave on August 16th. i am SO excited. now my workouts are going to double each day as i desperately want to feel good about myself while we are there.. and be as healthy as possible to TTC. it is the same resort that we had our honeymoon at.. so i'm hoping hubby will feel romantic and ready for babies once we get home! i did look at my calendar and found out i will be on my period the ENTIRE time we are away. so i'm planning on skipping my period next month to try and move my period by a week.. but i'm hesitant because i don't want to mess up my body in any way to be able to get pregnant later in the year.. any advice??
> 
> that's all for me.. busy at work so gotta get going! love you all!

Hellllo.. So we met when we were 12! And he (recently 25) and me 24 until July! We are from the land of Bob Marley and Jerk Chicken but came when we were much younger. We have been married 17 months. We eloped and only told some family recently :blush: I love New York state but not so much the city. Went to the Adirondacks on a retreat recently for the second time and I feel that could be my forever home but the Mister is insisting on warmer weather. I have one semester left in my undergrad (I really should stop dragging it out). 

If I see one more Facebook announcement from my family I will eat ice cream (I'm lactose) and cry.:cry::cry::cry::cry:.

I was recently diagnosed with anxiety but I chose to speak to a therapist instead of taking medication and I do see some progress. I have a secular and a religious counselor and this combo is working well for me.


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies. Just a quick update. I took another IC tonight, and it looked a bit darker than before. AF still has no signs of showing. The nurse and my Doctor combined poked me 6 times to try to get blood for an hCG, but to no avail. So, I had to pee in a cup and he sent it off to the lab. I guess the tests read at like, 7miU's, so I guess that's comforting. I'll keep you all posted, and once my phone charges up a bit, I'll post the most recent pictures of my HPT for you ladies to see.

Also, another pregnancy announcement on Facebook tonight. Ugh. :cry:

I love you all! :hugs: :kiss: :flower:


----------



## Gohan3117

Here is my most recent test. CD30, no AF.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Gohan3117

Here's the same image, not inverted.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Hey ladies,

just a quick message as I'm sitting in my office bored but can't use the computer for this so I'm on my phone.

Welcome exciting! Nice to have you here with us!! 

Lilsoy how frustrating, that appointmentis really expensive! :(

Gohan I think I see a line on that one, will check tonight on my computer to get a better look! 

3dpo here and my nipple have been hurting since O-day! But I think it's just the usual hormones..


----------



## wishingforbub

Gohan I still think I see something. ..do you have another brand of tests you could use? How long are you waiting before taking the pics? ..... oh I so hope this is your bfp!!!!!


----------



## Excited2See

I think I see something too on that inverted one now that I am looking from my work computer. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies. 

I am taking the pictures just after the test is done, so way before the 10 minute mark. I took a test this morning and it looked stark white to me. Doc called and said my results were negative. I wasted 15+ IC's...I'm so upset. AF still hasn't shown up. Judging from the fact I'm cd31, I'm guessing I'm out this cycle. Ugh. In less than 2 weeks it wi have been a year since my first MC. I'm dreading it so much. Ugh. Anyway...I'm gonna go eat some Cookie Crisp cereal and wallow in despair. I love you all.


----------



## lilsoybean

Gohan3117 said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> I am taking the pictures just after the test is done, so way before the 10 minute mark. I took a test this morning and it looked stark white to me. Doc called and said my results were negative. I wasted 15+ IC's...I'm so upset. AF still hasn't shown up. Judging from the fact I'm cd31, I'm guessing I'm out this cycle. Ugh. In less than 2 weeks it wi have been a year since my first MC. I'm dreading it so much. Ugh. Anyway...I'm gonna go eat some Cookie Crisp cereal and wallow in despair. I love you all.

Yea, those little anniversaries are hard! You will get through it though because you are tough! I'm sorry about the BFN. Hopefully AF will come soon and that will be the beginning to a new month of trying.

I haven't had Cookie Crisp in soooo long...haha! I kind of forgot it existed. Great, now I want some. :)


----------



## Gohan3117

AF just showed her ugly face. With a crap ton of cramps to go along with her. Ugh. :cry:


----------



## Excited2See

:hugs: Im sorry it was a BFN. I didn't even know they still made cookie crisp. 

I never understood why my stepmother got so sad in April. My brother would have been 16 April that past. And he was about 8 months when she miscarried. But the doctors told her she couldn't have children and my brothers are now 13 and 9. And healthy and if I never have my own (I will) I played such a big part in raising them that they still sometimes slip and call me mommy. 

Im sorry about the anniversary @Gohan. I won't tell you I understand because I haven't but if you ever need a:hugs: I will send a ton your way.


----------



## Mrs. Vet

I'm so sorry Gohan! I really thought I saw sth on those tests! :( 

4dpo here and nothing to report so far.. this week is so stressful that I don't get to symptom spot much thank God. With all the stress we've been having I doubt this could be our month.


----------



## Excited2See

I tried charting and isn't so bad. I hope I hope I ovulate this month. Before I didn't even know that was a thing! But if my app is right I might be in my TWW starting today.


----------



## Mrs. Vet

10dpo here, no symptoms but a chart that looks triphasic again. I had my temps go up last cycle too but much later. Not getting my hopes up though. Here it is:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4435a4//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

Beside that, I finally passed my driving test on monday!!:happydance:

Have been driving every day since, still having a bit trouble with our car as it reacts so much different from my driving school car but overall it's so much fun and makes me feel free and independent! 

How are you ladies doing? 
Excited are you using OPKs?


----------



## Excited2See

Mrs. Vet said:


> 10dpo here, no symptoms but a chart that looks triphasic again. I had my temps go up last cycle too but much later. Not getting my hopes up though. Here it is:
> How are you ladies doing?
> Excited are you using OPKs?[/QUOTE
> 
> Mrs I'm not using OPK just BBT for now vaginal instead of oral. I missed a day on FF.The told me I might've ovulated early like CD12 or as late as CD17. Then I put in the missed day and the Ovulation info left. So FF predicts I can be fertile until the end of the month. :happydance::happydance::happydance: I love BDing just as much if not more the OH so it's not a huge feat BDing everyday. I think it makes it extra special that he doesn't think I am only with him for that.:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I was thinking of getting some internet OPKs to try both charting and the OPKS. Thoughts?
> 
> *Congrats on passing your road test* (license):flower:. I just passed mine in February. I didn't tell anyone that I was going( they thought I was going to a doctor appointment) and I passed. Third time was the charm for me. I made so many mistakes but I passed. OH isn't my greatest driving fan but atleast he'll get into the front seat of the car now.:shrug::shrug:


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Excited2See said:


> Mrs I'm not using OPK just BBT for now vaginal instead of oral. I missed a day on FF.The told me I might've ovulated early like CD12 or as late as CD17. Then I put in the missed day and the Ovulation info left. So FF predicts I can be fertile until the end of the month. :happydance::happydance::happydance: I love BDing just as much if not more the OH so it's not a huge feat BDing everyday. I think it makes it extra special that he doesn't think I am only with him for that.:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I was thinking of getting some internet OPKs to try both charting and the OPKS. Thoughts?
> 
> *Congrats on passing your road test* (license):flower:. I just passed mine in February. I didn't tell anyone that I was going( they thought I was going to a doctor appointment) and I passed. Third time was the charm for me. I made so many mistakes but I passed. OH isn't my greatest driving fan but atleast he'll get into the front seat of the car now.:shrug::shrug:

With only temping you can only confirm that ovulated, with the OPK you will know when you are about to ovulate. :) If you BD every day anyway then that's not necessary, we are lazy sometimes and skip a few days so for us it's helpful to know when we shouldn't be lazy :blush:
I have the internet OPKs and they work just fine for me. I sometimes buy the clearblue ones if I see a good offer but found that the cheap ones always gave me the same results. 

Congrats for you too! It was my 4th time, I am a good driver but not a test person, i lost my nerves every time and made stupid mistakes. This time I did a little better but still made mistakes but he was really nice and let me pass anyway because he said overall I was driving well. :happydance:

I am 12dpo and my temp has been dropping constantly the last 3 days, not below the coverline though. Tested and got BFN which I expected. It's weird as normally it drops under the coverline on the first or second day of dropping but I am expecting AF to show one of these days. :( 

The first week of july DH has late shift so we'll finally go for his follow up SA, trying to prepare for the worst..


----------



## Excited2See

Mrs. Vet said:


> Excited2See said:
> 
> 
> Mrs I'm not using OPK just BBT for now vaginal instead of oral. I missed a day on FF.The told me I might've ovulated early like CD12 or as late as CD17. Then I put in the missed day and the Ovulation info left. So FF predicts I can be fertile until the end of the month. :happydance::happydance::happydance: I love BDing just as much if not more the OH so it's not a huge feat BDing everyday. I think it makes it extra special that he doesn't think I am only with him for that.:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I was thinking of getting some internet OPKs to try both charting and the OPKS. Thoughts?
> 
> *Congrats on passing your road test* (license):flower:. I just passed mine in February. I didn't tell anyone that I was going( they thought I was going to a doctor appointment) and I passed. Third time was the charm for me. I made so many mistakes but I passed. OH isn't my greatest driving fan but atleast he'll get into the front seat of the car now.:shrug::shrug:
> 
> With only temping you can only confirm that ovulated, with the OPK you will know when you are about to ovulate. :) If you BD every day anyway then that's not necessary, we are lazy sometimes and skip a few days so for us it's helpful to know when we shouldn't be lazy :blush:
> I have the internet OPKs and they work just fine for me. I sometimes buy the clearblue ones if I see a good offer but found that the cheap ones always gave me the same results.
> 
> Congrats for you too! It was my 4th time, I am a good driver but not a test person, i lost my nerves every time and made stupid mistakes. This time I did a little better but still made mistakes but he was really nice and let me pass anyway because he said overall I was driving well. :happydance:
> 
> I am 12dpo and my temp has been dropping constantly the last 3 days, not below the coverline though. Tested and got BFN which I expected. It's weird as normally it drops under the coverline on the first or second day of dropping but I am expecting AF to show one of these days. :(
> 
> The first week of july DH has late shift so we'll finally go for his follow up SA, trying to prepare for the worst..Click to expand...


I _may_ have hinted that I would lose my job if I failed again.... I would love to have a BFP on July 4th or the abouts!

Since I started temping about 13 days in, I can't expect any patterns. So there's always next time. Seriously the BDing is my favourite part.:sex::sex:


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies.

So sorry I've been gone. I've been having seizures again, so I'm trying to stay off the computer(or cell phone as it were) as much as possible. 

Also, the computer DH and I bought is here, but the old one is being a pain to get information off of right now. My cell phone data is pushing the limit, since my iPhone likes to not connect to wifi. 

Anyway, I'm at CD10 today, but it's weird because I've got EWCM. I couldn't be O'ing so early, could I? But regardless, DH and I are trying to BD as much as we can. 

Speaking of DH, he is beginning to get credibility at work, so he's getting more hours consistently now! :happydance: so blessed by that!

Also, The Lord blessed us last week. Over vaca we emptied our savings account, so we had to start over. But, out of the blue. in the mail we got a letter. It was a check for $440.63! Apparently I overpaid for a bill earlier this year, and I got reimbursed! So blessed! We were able to pay off the computer we had on the way, and start our savings account again! :happydance:

Also, DH's eye procedure went very smoothly, so we are blessed with that, as well! 

My grandparents bought us some beautiful cookware for Christmas this year! I can't wait to get it!:)

And, DH decided to get me a present for doing so much in the house and staying as positive as I have. He bought me two new bras! Next week I get to go get the matching panties! I know that sounds so lame, but I love lingerie! :blush: 

I'm trying to be more grateful for the little blessings, and not focus on the crap. 

Tomorrow is the one year mark since my first MC. I'm trying to not think about it, but it's hard. I gotta think positive.

I love you all, sorry this was so long! I love you all very much! :hug: :kiss: :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Vet

So sorry about the seizures gohan! But it sounds that other than that things are finally looking up for you guys! It is good to focus on the little things that go right! 

13dpo and my temp shot back up? :shrug: will keep using the ICs until AF is overdue, she is due between now and tuesday (hardcto tell with my cycles), if she stays away until next weekend i would use the expensive test..
DH and I are going to the annual motorcycle church service, a great event here bringing together tenthousands of bikers praising the lord!


----------



## Gohan3117

Mrs. Vet said:


> So sorry about the seizures gohan! But it sounds that other than that things are finally looking up for you guys! It is good to focus on the little things that go right!
> 
> 13dpo and my temp shot back up? :shrug: will keep using the ICs until AF is overdue, she is due between now and tuesday (hardcto tell with my cycles), if she stays away until next weekend i would use the expensive test..
> DH and I are going to the annual motorcycle church service, a great event here bringing together tenthousands of bikers praising the lord!

Yes, things are beginning to look up for us! The new computer has been set up! It is so fast, I almost can't believe it! :happydance:

Oh, Mrs. Vet! I hope and pray that this is your cycle! :hugs:

Today is one day since we lost Faith. It's so heart-wrenching. But I'm trying to think positive, even though it seems impossible right now. :nope::cry:

Anyhoo, DH is at work now, and I'm here at home doing nothing, mostly. We are grilling hot dogs and hamburgers for dinner. I also have an appointment with my Doctor about the seizures on Thursday. So I'm praying that I can get some med changes to patch it up. :thumbup:

Oh, and one last thing...I found Hawaiian Punch: Green Berry Rush at Safeway today! I seriously almost cried. I haven't been able to find it in Washington until today. I'm seriously so excited I could cry!

Well, that's it for me. I love you all! :hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## lilsoybean

Hey gals, just wanted to check in and say "hello"! Im just waiting to ovulate over here. Besides that, I've been camping, listening to some good music with some great friends, and trying to keep up with World Cup. We might head to Kings Island on Wednesday. We are just trying to keep this cycle chill so we are just bding every other day until positive OPK. I think this might be a month where I O later...like cd 20 ish.

I hope everyone is well. I still need to go back and catch up on some posts.


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Had some light spotting last night and now temp dropped to just above the coverline, I think I'm out and AF is coming... it's not even surprising me anymore, i never got my hopes up and yet it never fails to devastatevme when the day is there that my temp drops and AF is coming..


----------



## Excited2See

Gohan sorry for your loss.


Im supposedly 3dpo but I don't feel too excited about this cycle. 

We've hit a bit of financial struggle and things won't pick up tip Oct. so I might switch to NTNP. 

Keep telling myself that if it is in God's plans it will happen.


----------



## wannabemamaz

hey ladies.

congrats mrs. vet on the road test. that's so exciting!! hang in there girl. you're never out until the witch shows. 

i hope you get your bfp this cycle excited!

elena.. i'm so sorry that this is your one year anniversary of losing faith. i can't imagine what february 23 will be like for me next year. i don't like thinking about it. but you are a STRONG woman and you WILL get your bfp and your rainbow baby. it will happen. I know it will. sorry to hear about the seizures. i hope your dr can give you some clarity. that must be so scary.

how fun, lilsoy! your pics on instagram have looked like fun! we've also been camping and relaxing!! 

question for you all. i was supposed to get my period for the entire week we are in mexico in august. so i plan on skipping my next period (so on the 4th week i will take out my nuvaring and put in a new one). This should move my period to one week before we go to Mexico.. that will be my last ring that I have before I would have to refill my prescription so MAYBE we will start TTC right after Mexico. but not getting my hopes up. regardless of if we try in september or later on in the year.. could skipping my period affect my ability to get pregnant at the end of this year? could i screw up my ovulation? i can't seem to find anything online.. anyone have any ideas???

this weekend is a 4 day weekend for us. it is Canada Day on Tuesday (national holiday) and so I booked off Monday months ago so we could have a long weekend. really looking forward to it!!

love to you all!


----------



## lilsoybean

Wannabe ~. I don't think it should have any negative effects as far as fertility goes. I believe your cycle should go back to normal after your period. You can temp and chart if you are worried about it...just to be sure.

I'm jealous of your Mexico. I want to go back sooo bad!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies

How are you al doing?? 

Mrs vet congrats on passing your driving test! :yipee: I hope the witch stays away for you!
Wanna..I'm not familiar with nuvaring but I don't think it should affect your fertility. Before having DS I was on the pill and I'd skip my period every second month and it was fine. Oh you must be so excited for mexico..I'd love to escape the winter and run off into the sunshine!!
Lilsoy how are you?? Sounds like you've been enjoying your time  sounds great! Are you on instagram too? I'm following wanna on there. Would love to follow u too if you'd like.

Gohan I'm so sorry you've been having seizures. I hope you're feeling ok. :hug: and thinking of you on the anniversary of your MC. :flower: I think I found you on wannas instagram. .I just followed you today. I think it's you lol. Follow back if you want  

Excited..aw I hope you come out of your financial slump soon. Everything will happen when the time is right. 

I had my glucose test today...and I'm suffering horrible pelvic girdle pain and some other issues in my pelvic region so I started physio and pilates. I hope it helps. Dh is arriving next sunday. ..not this one coming but the next. I can't wait! It's been the longest we've been apart. Just can't wait for him to come and for us to get more settled. 

Well I hope you're all happy and healthy and well. Thinking of you all and sending lots of baby dust your way xxxx


----------



## lilsoybean

Wishing~ sorry about the pains you have been having. I hope the exercises will help. That's great that your hubby will be back soon. I would hate to be apart for long. Oh, and definitely follow me on Instagram...I'm shorsman22


----------



## Excited2See

Hello ladies!
Hope everyone is doing well. I'm here trying to not symptom stop for the two week wait ahead of me. I am 4dpo and actually saw my endocrinologist yesterday who was so lovely and knowledgeable and awesome . He is sending me for blood work and a sonogram on what will be 10dpo! 

Im excited that it may happen, scared it may happen and just anxious.


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies. 

Yesterday was a glorious day. DH and I went swimming, we played some video games, BD'd and all that, and napped a bit. But then, at about 4pm yesterday, my Mom called me. She told me that Grandpa had called a family meeting later that day, and she was concerned. Not only did my parents go, but my Aunt Bonnie and Uncle Rob came in from Pittsburgh (about a 90 minute drive from my parents house). I guess everyone was waiting for Uncle Chris and Aunt Heather to get there. So my brother texted my Uncle Chris and asked where he was. (obviously I couldn't be there) Uncle Chris got there, and sat down with everybody. Mom asked Grandpa if he was sick, and he said no. Uncle Rob asked him if they were taking Granny (great-grandma) to a home, the answer was again, no. Everyone was confused. Then, Uncle Chris spoke up and said something that broke everyone's hearts....

My Aunt Heather is leaving my Uncle Chris. 

Yes, it's really true. It's not a bad dream. Heather has decided to give up her husband, 6 year old daughter, and 2 year old son to move in with a 48 year old Muslim man, and his 17 year old son and his 9 year old daughter. Why, I don't even know. My Uncle is the most caring, thoughtful, generous, romantic, and kind man I have ever known. 

I guess she started seeing this man at the beginning of the year, and she fell in love. She was honest with him, and he tried to make it work. Well, she wouldn't have any of it. So she said she's leaving him for this man. She giving up custody of the kids, the house, the pets, and him. They meet with the attorney this Friday, and they sign the papers. My Uncle has full custody of Emma and CJ. I am beyond devastated. I'm heartbroken. I can't even think straight. I'm surviving on my Ativan right now. They were married for 14 years. To think that Uncle is going to be a single dad just rips my heart to shreds. I can't even think about it without crying. 

I've attached a picture of the children and my Uncle, so you can pray for them, if you do pray. 

I love you all. Please, please pray. :cry:
 



Attached Files:







397543_241455212705242_529793069_n.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wishingforbub

Excited- that's great news. Definitely update us!

Lilsoy - all connected on insta  thanks

Gohan- sorry to hear about your uncle. That's a very tough situation to be in especially with two young kids. Everything happens for a reason I guess and one day he'll realise it was for the best. She obviously fell in love with this other guy and might realise down the track that things are not more rosy on the other side once the butterflies die down. However unfortunately she could genuinely be in love and happier. I don't understand how she could give up her kids though :-( I hope your uncle finds strength to get through this and the kids don't suffer too much poor things.


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Just checking in, AF came full force on tuesday. I don't know what I want to do this cycle, I might just want to take a break from temping and OPKs and all that or give it up all together depending on what DH's next SA results will be...

There is more but I am so tired tonight I'll write more when i am not about to fall asleep on my ipad.

So sorry gohan, I am heartbroken for your uncle. I will pray for him and the kids!


----------



## lilsoybean

Hi everyone!

Gohan~ So sorry about your family issues. I hope that everything eventually works out for the best. I know it will be hard for awhile but maybe it will be better in the end for everyone involved.

Excited~ That is cool that they are doing all those tests at 10dpo. Keep us updated on how all that goes and def. post during your TWW if you find yourself going crazy! haha!

Mrs. Vet ~ I know how you feel as far as being torn about how seriously to take the next months TTC. I always say I'm going to chill out but never do. I just don't think I can until I get some solid answers. Maybe take the first part of the month off until closer to O. That is usually as much as I can manage.

As for me, I had a super positive OPK today and a positive last night. Hubby and I have been bding a lot to make the most of this last month before seeing the specialist. I so wish that this could be our month but we shall see. I feel good about doing absolutely everything we can this time so it's really out of my hands by the next couple days. I plan to keep bding today and tomorrow and just see what happens after that. I hope everyone is well.

I'm really glad to have connected via social media with many of you. It's fun to put a face with the people that have been going through this journey with me. Talk to you soon!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Hey guys, a little less tired today so I'll add some things :) 

Excited - That is awesome that you get tested at 10dpo! I hope it will be a bfp! 

Wishing I hope the pain will ease off with the exercising. So excited for you to have your hubby back! How long were you guys apart now? 

Lilsoy I am crossing all my fingers for you this cycle! 
I was going to take a month off before of TTC and never made it! lol we'll see how it goes this time, I will know when I'm ready to let go of it a bit. 

Our dog has been puking a lot again and since our vet has exhausted all options without finding anything and I don't want to switch his food again without knowing if that is the answer I went to a natural practicioner (someone who is only prescribing natural things like herbs or acupuncture and stuff like that and also believes in the balance between body and soul). He has a good reputation and I know several dogs who he was able to help, DH however doesn't believe in it at all.

Turns out he also did not find anything physical but after a long talk thinks he is taking over our stress levels and that is what makes him sick. If you know our dog and consider when it got worse and better for him and when we had high stress levels it makes perfect sense. Even though he never looks stressed but DH and I are the same, we all seem to hide it pretty well... 
So he is getting natural meds and our trainer will show us some things to help him relax. I hope it will help him. 
This is another reason for me to consider taking TTC easier or at least to stress about it a little less. I need to reduce stress as much as I can, not only is it unhealthy for me but also for my family. I don't want that! 

If you girls want to get in touch on facebook just pm me your names and I'll add you, i don't have instagram so far..


----------



## Excited2See

I hope your doggie feels better. I was terrified when my dog started vomiting. Fastest $100 I shelled out (from the girl that won't buy almost anything these days). I give him extra belly rubs and let him sleep on the bed as a guilty treat then act surprise when OH finally notices him.:blush:

Today, I wrote my resignation letter effective August 1. I just feel like I have to step out in faith on this one!

This 2WW is killing me. The anticipation, the suspense. It is like I am writing a novel in my head. 

The habit of charting has been formed so I will continue even if this cycle is a success.

SN: A newly made friend and I was having a conversation and she suspected she was pregnant. She couldn't afford a pregnancy test so she used "the ancient ways". She stuck an onion up her vagina and tested the next day to see if she had onion breath. Her confirmation that she was pregnant was the bleach test.:dohh: I just kept praying she was ventilating the area. Ammonia and bleach shouldn't mix.:shrug:


----------



## wannabemamaz

Mrs vet I'm so sorry about your pup puking. When my baby is sick it kills me. Mine has always had a sensitive stomach and about 3 months ago I finally found a solution. I bought her a probiotic called flora 4 and you add a bit on all their meals. It isn't too expensive and it has been a complete life saver. Look into it if you want!

Just checking in quickly.. Nothing new from me. Love you all!


----------



## lilsoybean

Let the wait begin!!


----------



## Gohan3117

Hi ladies.

Sorry about AF, Mrs. Vet. :hugs:

lilsoy, praying this is your month! :babydust:

Excited, any new updates?

wishing, I hope you get to feeling better! Have you decided on any names for your baby girl?

wanna, glad to hear from you! :hugs:

Just a quick update about me.

My Aunt has given full custody of the children to my Uncle, so that's a blessing. 

AFM, I'm not sure if/when I O'd. If I go based on CM and symptoms, I'd say I'd be 2dpo. Eh. :shrug:

As for my seizures, I saw my Doc, and he did a crapton of blood work. I should have results tomorrow. He is very concerned because the seizures seem to be peaking and my depression seems to be getting significantly worse. He said, if I had seizures and I was manic, he'd feel a lot better about it. I guess when I seize, my brain function is stimulated, which should make my mood more manic. But since it is becoming more depressed, he is very concerned. So, I had the blood tests done, and if those are normal, I have to have an MRI. He's afraid I might have a tumor on my brain or pituitary gland. Just what I need... :nope: :cry:

Anyhoo, I guess that's where I am at. I had a good talk with my best friend, which I really enjoyed. She always finds a way to make me laugh. :haha: She definitely brings out the best in me. 

Well, I'm off to pick up DH from work. I'll be back soon! :hugs: :kiss: :flower:


----------



## Excited2See

Sorry for the late update:

So this is the latest: I did a pelvic sonogram, thyroid sonogram, abdominal and the one that shows inside my uterus. No fiberoids, cyst or anything was inside that shouldn't be there. The tech was a sweetie who turned the screen to showed me. Apparently my lining is nice and thick. 

The blood: they took a lot of blood. He is doing a lot of test. I counted about seven vials. But the blood was flowing so nicely versus a few months ago when they had to squeeze my blood into the vials. 

I am currently 11 dpo. I go back to the endocrinologist and the gyn on the 9 which would then be 19 dpo (we would clearly know by then). Which is marked as my test date. I have been testing since 7dpo though just in case. The endocrinologist will probably stop my baby aspiring regime though since I had some spotting yesterday. I thought I was out for sure. But, who knows. It really is out of my hands and stressing won't fix anything.

So, the ninth is the day unless AF shows before then.


----------



## Excited2See

@GOHAN- As for my seizures, I saw my Doc, and he did a crapton of blood work. :hugs: 

I hope the test comes back with everything being alright.


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Hey girls :) 

So DH's follow up SA was this week and doctor said it has improved and was on the lower end of normal!! :happydance::happydance:

So we actually have a chance now! Getting the detailedd results in the mail today or tomorrow hopefully. 

So i decided to still not temp but to do OPKs so we can go for it as long as his sperm is good! Not sure how long it will last as the vitamins started making him sick so he had to stop them. We are going down to Ramstein in 2 weeks so I want to check the PX for different ones. 

I am so happy we don't have to give up hope yet! 

Gohan I hope it is not a tumor, how scary! 

Excited and lilsoy I am cheering for you girls to get a BFP!


----------



## Excited2See

:witch::witch: She showed with a vengeance. I'm using a heating pad and hot water bottles. I never had to do that before. I'm not discouraged though, I know I will have to be patient. That's one of the things that I need to work on in all areas of my life. 

I kinda knew she was coming because I started craving sweets especially the pro mcflurry from McDonalds. It was so weird. I went for a ride and asked dh to pull in the drive through and he was shocked because I don't eat takeout and fast-food especially from McDonalds.

She officially arrived yesterday but I was in so much pain from the day before. I knew it wasn't a chemical because I was getting :bfn: since 7dpo. I think in a few cycles if nothing happens I will be more devastated but as of now, I am finding joy in being intimate with my husband :hugs:, spending time with my family and trying to remain steadfast in my faith. I hope I don't offend anyone who doesn't believe but for me Psalms 109:30, With my mouth I will give many thanks to the LORD. I will praise him among many people", really helped me this morning too. 

My birthday is on Sunday and I might have a drink. I'm not big on drinking either so, who knows. I will make a cake though. 

lily- still hoping you get your :bfp:. 
@gohan- I hope things have picked up for you. 

Everyone else: how are you guys?


----------



## Gohan3117

Mrs. Vet, SO happy to hear about your DH's SA! Such a blessing! :hugs:

Excited, Sorry about :witch: showing up. I'm glad you are standing strong in your faith! Most of us on here have faith as well, so feel free to say what you want! :hugs:

AFM...

Doctor called yesterday, and what he said wasn't too great...

He told me that my inflammation levels are through the roof. He said it should be under 3, but mine is 15+. He said, that's kind of a huge deal. He said because of the seizures, depression, and sudden onset of panic attacks, that this inflammation is residing in my brain. I guess with this severe inflammation, it is actually restricting blood flow to my brain, causing it to short circuit. Which is causing the seizures, but the depression/anxiety attacks are due to my serotonin supply being cut off because of the inflammation. He said, with inflammation levels like this, it has to be taken care of very aggressively, because if we don't start treatment now, the inflammation could worsen and that could cause hallucinations, and full out Grand Mal seizures. How do we treat this? That was my first question. Well, since I've had this issue before(but not nearly at aggressive) the last treatment (natural anti-inflammatory pills and steroids) we have to go deeper. So, I have to go into his office 2x a week for 6 weeks, and get injections in the base of my neck. He said, if this doesn't work, I might have to see a surgeon. :nope: :cry:

Talk about terrible news. I am already terrified of needles. This is something I don't need. :nope:

But, back on topic, I'm at CD23 today, so I should be about 3/4dpo. Nothing awesome to report on that note. Just sore nips, they seem to be really sensitive too. Lots of fatigue, but I'm writing that off as side effects of the inflammation. I'm having a lot of pain in my lady parts. It doesn't feel like a bladder infection, nor does it feel like ovulation pains. It feels like it's actually in my vajay. So I don't know. Maybe I'm just symptom spotting.

My Aunt moved out last night. So she's gone, they filled out divorce papers and go to court next month. The kids are doing alright, I guess. I just shipped out a package to the kids, just to let them know I love them and I care. 

Anyway, I guess that's it for me. I love you all. Please keep me in your prayers. :hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies. Quick update. I had some pink spotting yesterday. Just once, and just a little bit. Trying not to get my hopes up. I've had a headache all day. Feeling uber lethargic and melancholy today. DH is working and I'm lonely. My sex drive is through the roof, but I feel too tired to do anything about it and DH is a bit frustrated. I've not felt this fatigued in a long time. Maybe it's a symptom? Usually around this time in my LP I'm bouncing all over with energy. Not this time. Maybe I'm just making this up in my head. I've learned not to trust symptoms, they always let me down. Anyway, I hope everyone is doing well. Love you all. :hug::kiss::flower:


----------



## Gohan3117

Has anyone had their boobs itch in your LP? Mine are itching like crazy! This has never happened before!


----------



## Excited2See

@Gohan3117 - i'll be sending up extra prayers to you. I'm sorry about the bad news. 

Itchy nipples; try udder cream. that thing has helped immensely for that.


----------



## Gohan3117

Excited - Thanks for the advice. When DH gets paid it will get some. 

I cried for 45 minutes before DH left for work because I didn't want him to go. I couldn't even control the crying. Wtf. Had some full cramps in right side of pelvis today. I think I'm going nuts.


----------



## Excited2See

Gohan3117 said:


> Excited - Thanks for the advice. When DH gets paid it will get some.
> 
> I cried for 45 minutes before DH left for work because I didn't want him to go. I couldn't even control the crying. Wtf. Had some full cramps in right side of pelvis today. I think I'm going nuts.

I found mine at rite aid for 3.99. Try if you can get it any farming supplies stores if there are any where you live.


----------



## lilsoybean

Ahhh Mrs. Vet!! That is such great news!! You have to tell me what vitamins he has been taking. I'm hoping my hubbys swimmers are better now too since his hormone levels are balanced and all. He hasn't done another SA though yet.

Excited~ I'm sorry about AF but glad that your faith has comforted you. 

Gohan ~ Sorry for the terrible news. I will prayer for you. I know you hate needles but they have to do what they have to do to get you healthy. All that inflammation sounds really scary.

As for me, I'm 10 dpo and waiting to test until Friday. I got really excited yesterday because I'm having some pretty good symptoms that I haven't had in a long time. My boobs are tender (but only slightly) and my nips are sensitive, I'm having very dull cramps really low and in the middle of my uterus, I've been super tired and a little irritable. I just feel like it could have happened this time. 

That being said, I'm really trying not to get my hopes up because I know that all those symptoms could also be AF related and I could just be symptom spotting. 

Well anyway, I will keep you updated. I just hope that I don't start spotting. If that happens than it's almost positive I'm out for this month..blah!

Hang in there everyone! Talk soon.


----------



## Gohan3117

Hello ladies! :hugs:

lilsoy - Our cycles are getting close together again! I'm on CD26! I should be about 7dpo. AF is due in 5 days! :hugs:

Excited - thank you for the tip! I'll be sure to get some Udder Cream at Rite Aid! :thumbup:

AFM...I had my first set of injections today. It wasn't nearly as bad as I pictured. Little, tiny needles just injected superficially on my head. Got stuck 6 times, and 4 of the six times I hardly felt anything. The last two were painful, though. But overall, not too bad.

Got my results of my hormone panel that I had done a couple weeks ago. My testosterone level is still elevated, but much better than before! :happydance: Estrogen and Progesterone are still on the low side of normal, but still relatively normal. I asked Doc if my levels being sort of high/low could interfere with my fertility, and he said no. He said I had two pregnancies, which indicates I am very fertile! He said it takes the average woman 6-8 months to conceive, and considering I'm overweight with medical issues, getting pregnant twice within almost a year is great! :happydance: I did ask about my Lamictal, and what I would do if we found out I was pregnant again. He said as soon as I got a + HPT, to start weening off of the Lamictal and just stop the Prazosin. He said in terms of fertility, I'm looking up! :happydance: :cloud9: 

Speaking of fertility, as stated earlier, I should be about 7dpo. The symptoms I've noticed so far are:
Dull cramps, uber emotional/weepy, -sex drive, +appetite, nausea, gas, itchy boobs, and creamy CM, with a sweet smelling vayjay. I rarely ever get creamy CM, and my vayjay seems to smell really sweet. It's strange. I tested today, stupidly. :dohh: :bfn: It's way too early anyway. My mood seems to be a little more chipper today. Trying to stay positive!

I love you all! :hugs: :kiss: :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Well got DH's SA results were in the mail. Somehow I can't find the first ones but I think it isn't that much better as he made it sound... progressive motility 7% instead of 5 now, 11 mio/ml when it should be at least 15, not sure about the rest without having the old result to compare... 
So not much more hope than before I guess... :(


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies. 

Mrs. Vet - Praying for you and DH. :hugs: Just try to stay positive. :flower:

AFM...

I took a couple an IC this evening, and I attached the pictures on this post. The one is inverted and the other isn't. Do you ladies see anything?

Praying. fxd:)
 



Attached Files:







result.jpg
File size: 3.5 KB
Views: 27









result (1).jpg
File size: 2.9 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Excited2See

Gohan3117 said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> Mrs. Vet - Praying for you and DH. :hugs: Just try to stay positive. :flower:
> 
> AFM...
> 
> I took a couple an IC this evening, and I attached the pictures on this post. The one is inverted and the other isn't. Do you ladies see anything?
> 
> Praying. fxd:)

They are usually better in person than over the screen that early on but my fingers are so crossed for you. I am soo happy for everyone that is doing better and praying for those that aren't.


AFM- I went back to the endocrinologist for the results. He wasn't pleased. He said before he gives me a diagnosis he will send me to a RE who he feels is more knowledgeable than I am. He said he wasn't going to count the time that I was actively TTC. He was counting back from when I got married. And for him that's two years and he gave me the referral immediately. He wants me to go back to my GYN for a possible increase in my metformin dose. He says at this point he is confident it's not a diet issue. Apparently the sonograms of the uterus were the only good thing. My ovaries had him looking at me pitifully. I was so sad I called DH as soon as I left and nearly broke down. :cry::cry:


----------



## Gohan3117

I'm out. AF showed up tonight. Ugh. So done with all this. :cry:


----------



## Excited2See

I'm sorry Gohan! Fingers crossed for next cycle.


----------



## lilsoybean

I'm out...AF showed this morning. Gohan, we are on exactly the same cycle this month! I think you tend to ovulate earlier than me though but this is my early month so who knows, maybe we'll still be close for the TWW.

Excited~. I'm so sorry you received bad news! I'm a little confused about what they are testing for. ....is it just your overall reproductive health? Just remember that you are strong and try to keep focused on the positive things. Easier said than done I know.

Mrs.Vet~ just focus on the improvements. I'd say any improvement is something to be excited and have more hope about. And it hasn't been that long. I bet things will continue to get better.

You are all in my prayers! None of us are having a great month.


----------



## Excited2See

I'm confused too. That didn't help my anxiety at all! I think it's overall. I didn't even go to the doctor in search of fertility help. This kinda just happened.


----------



## Mrs. Vet

OMGEEEE WE ARE WORLD CHAMPION!!!!! 

I think I ovulated today, if I got pregnant now I might have to name my kid Mario Götze! :happydance: :rofl: 

It's 3am here, we've been out all night and are trying to sleep now, it all feels like a dream!!


----------



## Excited2See

Congrats on the win. I was rooting for argentina  glad the madness is over. Us jamaicans take football seriously.


----------



## lilsoybean

Yay Mario Gotze!!! What a beautiful goal! I was definitely rooting for Deutschland! Congrats Mrs. Vet! Fingers crossed for a little Mario!


----------



## lilsoybean

So, I think I'm taking this month off of temping, timing, and OPK's. Honestly, I'm going to try to not even know what cd I'm on. Of course that all could change when I hear what the specialist says a week from now. I will still be on here to check on you guys though. I wonder if I should erase my signature that counts my cycle days?? I don't know. Anyway, how is everyone? It's awful quiet on here. 

I will definitely give an update after I see the specialist on Monday.


----------



## Excited2See

lilsoybean said:


> So, I think I'm taking this month off of temping, timing, and OPK's. Honestly, I'm going to try to not even know what cd I'm on. Of course that all could change when I hear what the specialist says a week from now. I will still be on here to check on you guys though. I wonder if I should erase my signature that counts my cycle days?? I don't know. Anyway, how is everyone? It's awful quiet on here.
> 
> I will definitely give an update after I see the specialist on Monday.

Hey lilsoy, how have you been?
This is the only thread that I really participate on here anymore. The misinformation on some of the others have me going crazy. 

It is quiet but I figured because it was summer that you ladies had plans and wasn't on here as much. I should be ovulating this weekend based on previous patterns. I won't test myself insane again.


We've been looking into international adoption though. I want to do both.


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Thanks! :) Germany is still going crazy! 
We have gone down south today for our vaccation, we are 15min from a military base now and went crazy with getting American food today! We missed it so much!!:happydance: My temp was still low this morning so i hope it'll go up tomorrow, if it doesn't i'll just assume i didn't ovulate and stop temping again and enjoy our honeymoon. 

Maybe we all take a month off of temping and opks and stick it out together? :rofl:


----------



## Gohan3117

Hi ladies! Sorry for poofing for awhile.

AF just left today, finally! She was a crazy :witch: this time around. 

Anyway, DH and I are going to be celebrating our Anniversary in about 13 days. I should be ovulating around that time. :rofl:

We did just get our Liberator Ramp in the mail. It's supposed to make :sex: more pleasurable AND help with getting the :spermy: where they need to go! Going to try to keep it mellow this month and just let it ride, so to speak.

My injections are going well so far, no side-effects, really. :thumbup:

DH surprised me last weekend with some gifts! A Taco Bell gift card(because I'm addicted), an iTunes gift card(cuz who doesn't love good tunes?!), a Spongebob DVD (cuz I'm a big kid inside) and NC cards for Neopets(again, because I'm a big kid inside). So blessed! Also, my Daughtry concert is this weekend! Super stoked! 

Overall, not doing too bad over here in WA. :) I miss you all! <3


----------



## Gohan3117

Seems like a ghost-town in here. :nope:

Anyway, the Daughtry concert was amazing! One of the best nights of my life! :happydance:

The Liberator Ramp is amazing. So cool! :haha:

DH and I celebrate out Anniversary next Monday. It's so crazy! :cloud9:

Is everyone doing alright? It's been 5 days since my last post. :nope:

I had a manicure yesterday. It felt SO good. :3

My brother has moved in with my Uncle to take care of the kids. It's going great so far, I guess. They took the kids to a baseball game today, they had so much fun! The arrangement seems like its going really well, other than the gay jokes and people thinking they are really gay. I'm like, really? :growlmad: 

Anyway, that's about it for me. I miss and love you all! :hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## Excited2See

Gohan3117 said:


> Seems like a ghost-town in here. :nope:
> 
> Anyway, the Daughtry concert was amazing! One of the best nights of my life! :happydance:
> 
> The Liberator Ramp is amazing. So cool! :haha:
> 
> DH and I celebrate out Anniversary next Monday. It's so crazy! :cloud9:
> 
> Is everyone doing alright? It's been 5 days since my last post. :nope:
> 
> I had a manicure yesterday. It felt SO good. :3
> 
> My brother has moved in with my Uncle to take care of the kids. It's going great so far, I guess. They took the kids to a baseball game today, they had so much fun! The arrangement seems like its going really well, other than the gay jokes and people thinking they are really gay. I'm like, really? :growlmad:
> 
> Anyway, that's about it for me. I miss and love you all! :hugs::kiss::flower:

I love Daughtry ever since he was on AI. 

I'm glad your uncle has help with the kids. Help them transition better . 

Happy Anniversary when it comes if I don't get to post until then. 
Glad :AF: has left and you can get back to trying. If this cycle doesn't work out I will wait until next June before I try again. I am changing OBs and we want to move out of NYC. Maybe upstate or Florida

I'm going to go look up the liberator ramp. 

:hugs: :flower:


----------



## lilsoybean

Heading to the specialist. Wish us luck! I will write more later.


----------



## lilsoybean

Ok so doc is pretty sure I have endometriosis. I'm scheduled for Laparoscopic Surgery on Oct. 9 to remove anything that he might find. I think he will also be checking my tubes and everything as well. In addition, I'm having an Ovarian Reserve and SIS test to check the quality of my eggs and the condition of my uterus. Hubby is going on a motility vitamin (Conception XR) and will have another SA in 2 months.

He said my highest chance of conception are the three months after the surgery so hopefully we can conceive then. They went over IVF prices with us and I just don't think we can afford to ever go that route unfortunately. I'm feeling hopeful but also like this is our last chance and worried if it doesn't work out. What then?...just stop trying and come to terms that it isn't meant to be? I guess we'll just cross that bridge when we come to it. Well anyway, I hope to hear from you gals soon! It's been too quiet on here and I could really use some uplifting words.

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## Excited2See

I just wanted to send you some prayers and thoughts. I have heard a lot of some get pregnant after the lap and I pray that happens for you too. IvF is expensive and I looked into it before (for different reasons). I have decided that if biological children aren't in out future DH have agreed to adoption or fostering. I am just as pleased with these options. 

A plan of action is good. It can help in feeling helpless. July is almost done and before you know it, it'll be October. 

I will keep you in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Gohan3117

lilsoy - :hugs: If this makes you feel any better, my grandmother had endometriosis, and had three very healthy pregnancies. So, having endometriosis doesn't count you out for having children. I am always praying for you, dear. :hugs: :kiss: :flower:

After talking with my Doctor last week(forgot to update this) we decided to not move forward with the fertility specialist. Not only is she trash-talking my whole team of doctors, she refuses to believe that I have had 2 miscarriages. She said that my Doctor doesn't know what he's looking for, and those tests are probably fake. 

:ignore: ](*,) :grr: :lol:

You have GOT to be kidding me. Just because my Doctor's are naturopaths, does NOT give you the right to trash talk them. They have done more for me than any other doctors. I am so blessed with them. And it pisses me off to NO END that she would say that. You can't "fake document" TWO miscarriages. She's psychotic. I'm so done with her.

So, my Doctor decided that we will treat anything together. He said he wants me to buy some OPK's so I can make sure that I am O'ing. 

But anyway, that's where I am at right now. I love you all very much. I miss the way our thread used to thrive. :cry:


----------



## Excited2See

Gohan3117 said:


> lilsoy - :hugs: If this makes you feel any better, my grandmother had endometriosis, and had three very healthy pregnancies. So, having endometriosis doesn't count you out for having children. I am always praying for you, dear. :hugs: :kiss: :flower:
> 
> After talking with my Doctor last week(forgot to update this) we decided to not move forward with the fertility specialist. Not only is she trash-talking my whole team of doctors, she refuses to believe that I have had 2 miscarriages. She said that my Doctor doesn't know what he's looking for, and those tests are probably fake.
> 
> :ignore: ](*,) :grr: :lol:
> 
> You have GOT to be kidding me. Just because my Doctor's are naturopaths, does NOT give you the right to trash talk them. They have done more for me than any other doctors. I am so blessed with them. And it pisses me off to NO END that she would say that. You can't "fake document" TWO miscarriages. She's psychotic. I'm so done with her.
> 
> So, my Doctor decided that we will treat anything together. He said he wants me to buy some OPK's so I can make sure that I am O'ing.
> 
> But anyway, that's where I am at right now. I love you all very much. I miss the way our thread used to thrive. :cry:

The fact that she would think someone would want to fake two miscarriages is disgusting. I'm sorry that you even had hear that.:cry::cry:

lilsoy- I second what Gohan said. Endo doesn't mean you won't be able to have kids naturally. 


AFM: Nothing reallly going on. I go back to school in a month. Enjoying the time off.


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Hey girls,

checking in from the last night of our honeymoon! I wish we could stay longer or just forever! lol
We stayed near a lot of military bases so I got to stock up on American food and pregnancy tests! :D And hopefully I gained some weight! Should be 7 dpo but didn't stress about it so far. 

Lilsoy I will pray that the lap is going to help! IVF is very expensive, our insurance covers 50 % of it and still we could not afford if we wanted to go for it. We decided that at some point if we are ready and it didn't happen we would probably just try to accept it. But we are not there yet.. and you aren't either! 

Gohan that doctor sounds terrible!! Can you see a different one? How dare she accusing you of lying about the MCs? I am shocked!


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies.

Thank you so much for the support. :hugs:

I'm probably going to try to wait it out as long as possible before trying to find a new specialist. I just cannot deal with that again. It's one thing to insult my Doctor, but its a whole other thing to accuse me of faking two MC's when we HAVE DOCUMENTATION for both. Oh, it makes me so angry.

But, on a good note: DH and I celebrate out 2 year anniversary on Monday of next week. Also, DH said that he wants to officially TTC. Not just time :sex: during "predicted fertile window", he wants to start OPK's, temping and charting! So excited! He said that for the rest of this cycle, he wants to keep it mellow, but next cycle we can start really going for it! :happydance: 

I'm just hoping he keeps to his word. He will take back what he said, sometimes.

Oh, and we are going to the ocean the weekend after my birthday. :happydance:

So, overall, we aren't doing too bad over here. I should be O'ing in a few days, I think. I've been O'ing a lot earlier recently, and my cycles are staying right around 30 days. So hopefully I keep being regular like this. :thumbup: Ovia says I'm in my fertile window, so hopefully we have a shot. We've been :sex: everyday for the last 5 days, so we're pretty tired. :haha: But we're doing the best we've done in awhile! 

I love you all! :hugs: :kiss: :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Hey girls! 

We are back home, got a little kitten yesterday that is a handful and it is going to take some time for our dog and him to get used to each other but the little one is adorable, i really hope it'll work out this time :) 

I'm 11dpo, BFN so far, I am spotting tonight so i expect AF to show early.. I had no symptoms whatsoever this cycle and i don't care too much so far, life is good right now and will still be good if it isn't our month :)

Gohan that is great, I am happy that you guys are having a good time!


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies! 

That's great, Mrs. Vet! DH and I might get a kitten soon, too! :happydance:

AFM: I think I O'd either yesterday or the day before. Hopefully we caught it. I'm not feeling too hopeful, though. O day was supposed to be either yesterday or the day before, and I definitely had EWCM those two days a a couple days before. So somewhere in there. We only BD'd yesterday, though. So I'm pretty sure we are out already. We BD'd like 3 days in a row (CD10, 11 and 12), but had a huge gap from CD13 until yesterday. So, I'm guessing we missed it. :nope:

But, even so, we have already had a great start to our Anniversary weekend! Tomorrow is the big day! :happydance: :cloud9:

I hope everyone is doing well. I love you all! :hugs: :kiss: :flower:


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies. DH and I had a great anniversary! As of right now, the only things to report would be a lot of creamy cm and dull cramps. Ehh, trying not to symptom spot. I miss and love you all!


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hi Friends! Sorry it's been so long.. I think about you all often. 

lilsoy - hang in there love. i hope all your tests go well. i am praying that you will get your bfp soon.

gohan - congrats on the anniversary. it is so fun to look back on your wedding and how perfect the day was. ours is coming up on august 7th. 4 years. so excited!

the last 2 weeks have been a living HELL for me. 2 weeks ago today i was in the hospital getting 14 stitches on my arm. my dog and another dog got into a bit of a scrap. i reached down to try to break them up and the other dog bit my arm. (not intentionally..i think i just got in the way). 3 large wounds. at the hospital they put me on 2 strong antibiotics and 2 days later i was horribly sick from them. my dr switched me to a different one - that i initially thought was not causing any nausea - and the following day the nausea kicked back in again. i could not eat a THING. i lost 10 pounds. i never actually threw up it was just intense nausea. with my anxiety disorder (and if you recall, i just went off my zoloft 2 months ago so we can TTC later this year..) nausea is something that i cannot deal with at ALL. (and still managed to get an infection in my wounds even being on antibiotics. it was HORRIBLE)

i spun back down into the pit of my anxiety disorder and missed 7 days of work. every single morning i woke up with an intense beating heart and anxiety. i could not be away from my hubby for longer than a few hours without going into a panic. it was just the worst. hubby kept saying "this is practice for being pregnant. just think of it like that. it's going to be so soon that we TTC.." and that sent me over the edge. it left me feeling like how could i possibly endure this for 9 months (some women do for their entire pregnancy) and how could i possibly take care of a baby when i can't even take care of myself. finally over the weekend i got the antibiotics out of my system and i am over this ordeal. i just got my stitches out yesterday (which is a relief because we are off to Mexico in 18 days!!) and i am feeling WAY better. i am not stressed any more about getting pregnant and dealing with nausea which is a relief. it was just a horrible experience.

still waiting for hubby to say he is ready for TTC. a few weekends ago we went to a neighbours house warming party. we were chatting with them and their friends and my hubby kept saying 'yeah we will start trying to have kids really soon.' 'oh yeah parenthood isnt very far off for us' etc. it was so sweet to hear him talking about it. just the other night we were chatting and he mentioned that it's going to be really soon that he says he is ready. the whole miscarriage really took a toll on him and i respect his decision in wanting to wait a bit. our fence is about half done and it is a huge financial burden on us (almost $2000) and he has mentioned several times that he wants to be done with the yard stuff before we TTC. i think once we get back from Mexico we will talk about it. with his work he travels a lot (as you know, he was in Africa in February when I started having my MC) and he was talking about how he will potentially be going back to Africa in February again. i told him no way was i okay with him going if i was in my first trimester again.. too stressful. so i think we will TTC in the fall so I can hopefully be pregnant and out of my first trimester before end of February. i know that's a lot of planning.. and i know its also out of my control. but just sharing all my hopes and dreams with you!!

thanks for listening to my long update.. i also miss when our thread used to thrive.. but i think it will get there again!!

miss and love you all!!


----------



## wannabemamaz

i forgot to mention. i skipped my period last month on my nuvaring. i just put in a new one the day i was supposed to take it out. with the ordeal of the dog bite and anxiety i got so stressed that i started cramping badly and then got my period anyways. i was already such a mess from the situation and the hormones of skipping my period that i decided to just take my nuvaring out. thankfully i won't have my period for mexico. i will actually have to take my nuvaring out the day before we have to leave which is perfect timing since i don't actually get AF until 4 days after taking it out. so - that was a bit of a gongshow!!


----------



## Gohan3117

It's so nice to hear from you wanna! So sorry to hear all the bad things going on right now. I'm always praying for you. <3 

AFM...I just got a huge gush of EWCM and it's continued throughout the day. Along with dull cramps all day, I'm guessing I've ovulated late, and it's today. So, I feel a bit more hopeful now. Anyway, that's about it for me. I love you all!:)


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies. :hugs:

I'm a bit confused right now, as the dull cramping has persisted into today. The EWCM is still almost flowing out. I woke up this morning with my panties soaked. :shrug: It's obviously not urine. It's EWCM. I have never had so much of this at once. I am beyond confused. :shrug: I'm gassy (burping and farting), and I've got lots of pimples. :dohh: My hands are super crampy, and I can hardly sit at the table for a half hour without my back killing me. ](*,) I am so confused. I have no idea what is going on. :-k Did I just O early, and these are pregnancy symptoms? Or did I O late, and it's just excessive? I have no bloody clue. I'm probably going to take an HPT tomorrow morning and see if I really am pregnant. Anyway, that's it for me. Stay tuned...


----------



## wannabemamaz

anxiously waiting for you to POAS Gohan!! keep us posted!!!


----------



## Gohan3117

Looks negative to me. I'll retest in a few days.


----------



## Gohan3117

Okay, so I took this picture about 15 minutes after the test was done. What do you think? (all three pictures are the same test, same photo just tweaked differently)
 



Attached Files:







hpt.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 4









hpt1.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 3









hpt2.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wannabemamaz

I think I see a line... What DPO are you again?? Praying for you!!

I have some exciting news girlies... I am BACK! We are officially TTC again!!!! I am dk happy.. I came on here and told you guys first! Oh man I'm so excited and happy. I am CD8 and AF is just finishing up. We head to Mexico on the 16th.. Approx 2-5 DPO. I don't think I want to test while we are there because I don't want the risk of disappointment to put a damper on anything. I can't wait to start tracking my cycles again. That means CM tracking and me obsessing over this site again!!! Haha. Can't wait to share this journey with you all.. Again!! Yahoo!!! Love you!!!!


----------



## Gohan3117

wannabemamaz said:


> I think I see a line... What DPO are you again?? Praying for you!!
> 
> I have some exciting news girlies... I am BACK! We are officially TTC again!!!! I am dk happy.. I came on here and told you guys first! Oh man I'm so excited and happy. I am CD8 and AF is just finishing up. We head to Mexico on the 16th.. Approx 2-5 DPO. I don't think I want to test while we are there because I don't want the risk of disappointment to put a damper on anything. I can't wait to start tracking my cycles again. That means CM tracking and me obsessing over this site again!!! Haha. Can't wait to share this journey with you all.. Again!! Yahoo!!! Love you!!!!

Not totally sure when I O'd, actually. I am CD23, though. I think I O'd extremely early this cycle, though.

OMG! So excited to have you back, wanna! I hope our little thread will begin to thrive again! :hugs:

But I think I will POAS tomorrow morning or I *might* (usually means that I will cave) try to wait until the weekend. 

As for symptoms...nothing major to really report. The EWCM is still persistent. :shrug: I have some dull cramps on and off throughout the day, but not like AF cramps. I have nausea on and off, but that's not totally unusual. I'm having some joint pain in my hand, but ehh. Boobs aren't tender, I've been pretty emotionally mellow, so nothing out of the ordinary there. Maybe I'm just driving myself crazy. I'll keep you ladies posted. :hugs: :kiss: :flower:


----------



## wannabemamaz

thanks, elena. i'm so happy to be back!!!! eeeeeeeek!

let us know if you POAS again.. your symptoms sound really promising!! have you ever had this much EWCM or in the beginning of your other pregnancies? bodies are weird!!

I'm around CD9 today.. hubby is going camping this weekend. hope to BD before he leaves tonight and then again on Monday. (it is a long weekend for us so he will get home late monday afternoon). then we will probably BD everyday until after O! I'm so excited!!


----------



## Gohan3117

wannabemamaz said:


> thanks, elena. i'm so happy to be back!!!! eeeeeeeek!
> 
> let us know if you POAS again.. your symptoms sound really promising!! have you ever had this much EWCM or in the beginning of your other pregnancies? bodies are weird!!
> 
> I'm around CD9 today.. hubby is going camping this weekend. hope to BD before he leaves tonight and then again on Monday. (it is a long weekend for us so he will get home late monday afternoon). then we will probably BD everyday until after O! I'm so excited!!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Our little thread wasn't the same without you! :hugs:

As for the EWCM thing...I can't really remember, actually. It seems very weird, though.

But I did POAS again today, but the line looks about the same. I guess I'll wait it out. 

For some reason DH seems to really think I am pregnant. He's worried about if I can drink caffeine and making sure I don't drink any alcohol. It's strange seeing him like this. Maybe he has some kind of intuition? :shrug:

But I'm still cramping on and off. I had some sharp pain in my left pelvic area. But it could just be my brain messing with me. But I'm trying to remain calm until I have a definitive answer. 

lilsoy, excited, Mrs. Vet, what's going on? Update?

:hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## wannabemamaz

hmm. what brand of tests are you using? IC's? Maybe DH does have an intuition about it! you never know.. good idea to stay calm. any idea when AF is due? i hope this is it for you!!!!!


----------



## wannabemamaz

so i'm thinking ahead to when i will test.. we leave for Mexico on the 16th. I should potentially be around 9DPO that day. (Obviously I will know better next week sometime.) but I think I will test that morning when I get up just to see. That would be about 5-6days before AF. we shall see. I thought maybe i just wouldn't test until we get back on the 22nd (AF potentially arriving on the 21..) but I think i'd like to know before we leave. what do you think? is it a waste to test at 9dpo? i didnt test that early with my pregnancy in February. I think it was 1 or 2 days before AF when I got my BFP. Just not sure what to do!!


----------



## Gohan3117

Well, today is CD24, so I should get AF in 6 days. But this cycle just seems so different. I just feel different. :shrug: but of course, it could just be me.


----------



## Gohan3117

Went swimming a bit ago. It was so nice! I'm cramping a bit again, and so very nauseous.


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies. I'm beginning to think I just keep getting evaps. It must just be all in my head. Wishful thinking. I'm beginning to get discouraged. I just feel like I'm never gonna have children. :cry:


----------



## wannabemamaz

Oh Gohan. I'm so sorry. Evaps are evil. Maybe try a different brand? You WILL get your sticky BFP and you will be a mama to a baby on earth. Remember Psalm 37:4. "Delight in The Lord and he will give you the desires of your heart." Hang in there friend. I promise it will happen. I wish we could sometimes just get a bit of a glimpse into Gods plan for us. Stay hopeful and stay positive. <3


----------



## Gohan3117

Thank you, Liz. It's just been super hard, lately. It seems like pregnancy is everywhere but not me. I see women fall pregnant after one month of NTNP and then here I am...over 18 months of TTC and not one sticky bean:( I feel so hopeless. DH is still hopeful, but I'm not. I think I'll go to Walmart today and pick up a few cheapies. It must just be my IC's. Anyway, thanks for listening to me whine. :hug:


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies. I wasn't able to get any tests today. Our puny little walmart only carries FRER and CB. I went everywhere to try and find some cheap ones. But the cheapest was Rite Aids brand, which was still way too much. DH and I are running low on funds, so I have to use the few dollars I have in my money bank. So I'm going to Big Lots tomorrow to look for some Assured tests. DH is so sure I am pregnant, he keeps rubbing my belly and talking to it. I don't want to disappoint him. But maybe he does have some kind of intuition. He is acting much more calm and relaxed than he normally does at this time in my cycle. He even wanted to be a part of me taking a test today. His calmness is very nice. I like this DH. 

But I did have a bit of a mood swing. I got absolutely furious while I was trying to make Rice Krispy treats. I don't even know why. Ugh. The EWCM has suddenly vanished. I'm back to creamy CM. Meh. I'm just trying to relax. I need to follow in DH's footsteps.

Anyway, that's it for me right now. Hope to hear from you all soon. :hugs:


----------



## Excited2See

Hi ladies. Sorry I've been Mia. I was out of the country and dealing with some personal stuff. So much as been going on. I will read a few pages back and catch up with everyone.


----------



## Gohan3117

Hi ladies. I was finally able to get some tests. I found a dollar store and got 8. :thumbup: 

I took an IC this morning, but still that elusive line. I'm gonna wait (or attempt to) until Tuesday to use the dollar store tests. I only have a few of my ICs left. But anyway, my MIL and I got into a bit of an argument. I got nervous and had to take my Ativan. I felt so bad about it. I hope it won't hurt the baby if I am pregnant. 

If my cycle was right this time, I would have O'd on CD19. Which DH and I BD'd on CD18, so we hit it, I think. So even so, I would only be about 7DPO, which is way too early to tell. That's why I'm gonna try to wait until Tuesday to retest. I did have a bit of spotting today, and I have some more EWCM, but not as much. But that's about where I'm at. A bit emotional today. But I'll make it through. DH is working an 8 hour shift today. I'm so lonely :cry: but that's my spool for today. 

So glad to see you back, Excited! I'm anxiously waiting for an update! :hugs:


----------



## Excited2See

Gohan3117 said:


> Hi ladies. I was finally able to get some tests. I found a dollar store and got 8. :thumbup:
> 
> I took an IC this morning, but still that elusive line. I'm gonna wait (or attempt to) until Tuesday to use the dollar store tests. I only have a few of my ICs left. But anyway, my MIL and I got into a bit of an argument. I got nervous and had to take my Ativan. I felt so bad about it. I hope it won't hurt the baby if I am pregnant.
> 
> If my cycle was right this time, I would have O'd on CD19. Which DH and I BD'd on CD18, so we hit it, I think. So even so, I would only be about 7DPO, which is way too early to tell. That's why I'm gonna try to wait until Tuesday to retest. I did have a bit of spotting today, and I have some more EWCM, but not as much. But that's about where I'm at. A bit emotional today. But I'll make it through. DH is working an 8 hour shift today. I'm so lonely :cry: but that's my spool for today.
> 
> So glad to see you back, Excited! I'm anxiously waiting for an update! :hugs:


I got in argument with my father and ended up crying myself to sleep. He can be a bit unfair. I felt so overwhelmed. :hugs::hugs: Hope the pill won't hurt the baby.

I bought 50 IC for 8$ on Amazon last cycle. So I have plenty more. 
I also both 50 OPK and they were amazing. It was great to see them coincide with temping.

We were able to hit -3 and -1 in my fertile week so heres to hoping. I won't test until the 6th.


----------



## Gohan3117

Okay, so I did another IC (I know, I'm bad) and I got this. These pictures are the same test. Please tell me what you think! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







7dpotest2.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 4









7dpotest.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 4









test7dpo.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Trappy

Hi girls, I would love some support I'm ttc our first baby and I've just finished ovulating. This is our 3rd month of trying, and I've been stalking these forums but finally decided to register because you all seem to be such great support for each other. I love reading when people who have been trying for a while finally get their bfp!


----------



## Gohan3117

Trappy said:


> Hi girls, I would love some support I'm ttc our first baby and I've just finished ovulating. This is our 3rd month of trying, and I've been stalking these forums but finally decided to register because you all seem to be such great support for each other. I love reading when people who have been trying for a while finally get their bfp!

Hi, Trappy! Of course you can join us! Our little group consists of myself, lilsoybean, Excited2See, Mrs. Vet, wannabemamaz, and wishingforbub(who is currently on hiatus because she got her BFP and all that). We are pretty close gals here! But, welcome! :hugs:


----------



## Trappy

Thanks! Thank god for the internet because there's nobody I can really talk to about the whole ttc thing, when I don't know anyone else that is trying. How long have you been ttc for?


----------



## Gohan3117

We've been TTC for 18 months now. Again, welcome!

AFM...my boobs feel super hard. DH even noticed the change. WTF? Anyway, that's it for me. :hugs:


----------



## Excited2See

@trappy are you temping? Using opks? Welcome. I found that using pols and temping was a great way to confirm my fertile week.


----------



## Gohan3117

I caved today. I used just one of my U-Check tests. So, I did that one and one of the Clinical Guard ones, too. I've attached the link to my CDTP picture. Please vote and post here too! I think this might be the start of my BFP! :happydance:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=299849


----------



## Excited2See

Gohan3117 said:


> I caved today. I used just one of my U-Check tests. So, I did that one and one of the Clinical Guard ones, too. I've attached the link to my CDTP picture. Please vote and post here too! I think this might be the start of my BFP! :happydance:
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=299849

I'm wondering if I am seeing a line eye but when I invert the image I don't see it. :hugs:

Give it two days and try again hun.


This is my :BFN: at 10dpo.
 



Attached Files:







photo-3.JPG
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Excited2See

I'm out with a 10day luteal. I'm wondering if I shouldn't have tried the soy isoflavones. I want to try it this cycle again though from CD 5-10. However if it shortens my literal anymore I won't. Just not sure. 

I pray for patience during this period of my life.


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hey friends.

Elena - my Dr told me that I could use my ativan periodically during pregnancy.. so I wouldn't worry about that! I really hope this is your BFP! Let us know once you test again.

Welcome - Trappy! We are glad to have you here! How long have you been TTC? Give us an introduction of yourself! We have a great little group here. Several of us have gone through losses so we are a great group to be a part of because we have a ton of knowledge! Hubby and I got pregnant in February (after 3 months of trying) and we lost our bean right around 7 weeks. It was horrible and confusing but we are stronger from it.. and our now in our first month of TTC again after a 5 month break! We have been married for 4 years (on Thursday!). We are heading to Mexico on the 16th and I plan on testing that morning.. eeeeek!

hang in there excited. i hope you get your BFP soon!! :flower:


AFM.. Hubby and I BD'd on Friday (he went away for the weekend) and then again last night. I'm CD13 today.. so I am definitely close to O and in my fertile window! We will probably do it every day this week!! :happydance::happydance: I woke up in the night with a ton of pressure/pulling/cramping on my left side. I felt a bit gassy and uncomfortable and then I guess I fell back asleep. Any idea of this is the start of O? It confused me..


----------



## Gohan3117

Liz - well, that's good. I feel a bit better now about the Ativan. :blush:

AFM, I tested again this morning with a U-Check. You'd think by 9DPO my line would be darker. It seems to still be this uber faint line. Which terrifies me for a chemical.

I had dreams all last night about testing numerous times and getting BFP's on every single one. I hope that's a good sign.

I had diarrhea all evening yesterday, and I've woken up with terrible gas today. I know this is strange, but I just know I'm pregnant. I have that feeling. I know it sounds crazy, but I'm almost certain I am. I just feel different. My nipples are becoming larger and a bit darker. I have tons of veins on my breasts, too. Praying that this is my BFP. The one that will stick, and be my beautiful baby here on earth...


----------



## wannabemamaz

post more pics! i want to stalk those tests. i really do hope this is it for you and that this is your miracle rainbow baby. keep us posted. tons of rest.. tons of water.. :flower::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Gohan3117

The pictures are all the same test, just different tweaks. One is obviously inverted, one has a blue hue, and the other is untweaked..
 



Attached Files:







9dpo3.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 3









9dpo2.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 4









9dpo.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wannabemamaz

i am horrible at looking at tests! really actually bad at it!! keep posting them.. i want to keep stalking!!


----------



## Gohan3117

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=300183

This is the original test on CDTP. You can see the variations of tweaks yourself there.


----------



## Gohan3117

I've gotta stop POASing every time I pee. It's not helping me any. :nope:

The only noticeable symptoms(to recap) are:

Tons of EWCM for the first 5 DPO
Dull cramps on and off since 3DPO
Crazy gas
Hard, heavy and tender breasts
Darkening nipples
Insane veins on my chest/boobs
Food aversion
Nausea
Insane acne

That's all I got, really. But if you get down to it, symptoms number 1, 2, 4, & 5 are things I've never had before. Ever. And I've been pregnant two times. But I lost those two...so maybe the symptoms I am having are a good sign of a healthy pregnancy? 

Blehh, I'm digging way too deeply into this. I really need to stop. :nope:

I know if I'm not pregnant I will be absolutely devastated. My body has never felt this way before. I'm so certain...but if I'm not...I'll be crushed. :cry:

I go to see my Doc tomorrow, if I ask, he will do a blood HCG test. Which I should get back that day, or the next day. I'm 9DPO right now, AF should be here in 3 days. I have no signs of AF coming. I just have to stay positive and trust that I know my body well enough to conclude I am pregnant.

Anyway, I guess that's it for me. Sorry for the insanely long post.


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Hey girls,

sorry for beimg MIA! Writing my final in september, if I fail I will get kicked out of law school (you only get two attempts with this one), i am trying to study but the problem is I am not even sure if I want to finish law school.. 
Then our kitten is a handful, he is 5 months old and keeps bullying our dog. We are working on it and hope we can get it under control so he can stay with us.

With all that we went to NTNP for now, not sure when we will start actively trying again. 

Gohan I am stalking now, praying this is it for you! 

Wanna good to see you back! 

Welcome Trappy!


----------



## wannabemamaz

Oh Elena. That's so tough. I hope you get a definite answer soon. What time do you see your doc? Keep us updated.. :hugs:

good to hear from you, mrs vet! i hope all your studying goes well. when do you plan on taking your test? i can't even imagine how grueling that must be.. hang in there!! 

what's new with you, trappy?

today I am CD14. I had pinching in my left boob all day yesterday.. CM was mostly watery until evening i had a big clump of almost EWCM.. it wasn't perfectly EW like i've had before. We BD'd last night so I'm hoping we caught that egg! We BD'd a few hours before I had my O pains.. then last night within 24 hours of the pains. I don't want to classify myself as 1DPO yet.. I will wait a few more days and see if I get EWCM. i'm pretty confused that i had those pains so early on CD13. that seems really early to me but what do I know! We will probably not BD tonight.. and BD tomorrow. not sure.. I have not slept well the last 2 nights. I don't think its related to anything.. but it sure is irritating!!

hope you all have a great day today.. i'll let you know (of course) of i get any weird symptoms. :flower:


----------



## Excited2See

Mrs. Vet said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> sorry for beimg MIA! Writing my final in september, if I fail I will get kicked out of law school (you only get two attempts with this one), i am trying to study but the problem is I am not even sure if I want to finish law school..
> Then our kitten is a handful, he is 5 months old and keeps bullying our dog. We are working on it and hope we can get it under control so he can stay with us.
> 
> With all that we went to NTNP for now, not sure when we will start actively trying again.
> 
> Gohan I am stalking now, praying this is it for you!
> 
> Wanna good to see you back!
> 
> Welcome Trappy!

I am actually about to do my application to go to law school in Jamaica next fall. This will not put TTC off though. All that family and support means that we will be traveling with a baby. TTC could take an healthy couple at least a year and I don't want to live as if I am pregnant before I am.

Go with your heart on this one. I took a ton of time off before I decided. You can always finish and not use it. Later on you may regret not having done it.
I pray this for you "Please, Lord, now send the message by whomever You will."


wannabemamaz said:


> Oh Elena. That's so tough. I hope you get a definite answer soon. What time do you see your doc? Keep us updated.. :hugs:
> 
> good to hear from you, mrs vet! i hope all your studying goes well. when do you plan on taking your test? i can't even imagine how grueling that must be.. hang in there!!
> 
> what's new with you, trappy?
> 
> today I am CD14. I had pinching in my left boob all day yesterday.. CM was mostly watery until evening i had a big clump of almost EWCM.. it wasn't perfectly EW like i've had before. We BD'd last night so I'm hoping we caught that egg! We BD'd a few hours before I had my O pains.. then last night within 24 hours of the pains. I don't want to classify myself as 1DPO yet.. I will wait a few more days and see if I get EWCM. i'm pretty confused that i had those pains so early on CD13. that seems really early to me but what do I know! We will probably not BD tonight.. and BD tomorrow. not sure.. I have not slept well the last 2 nights. I don't think its related to anything.. but it sure is irritating!!
> 
> hope you all have a great day today.. i'll let you know (of course) of i get any weird symptoms. :flower:

I am finding it easier to distinguish ovulation pain now through temping and OPKs. Before I thought I was having stomachaches. 


Gohan3117 said:


> I've gotta stop POASing every time I pee. It's not helping me any. :nope:
> 
> The only noticeable symptoms(to recap) are:
> 
> Tons of EWCM for the first 5 DPO
> Dull cramps on and off since 3DPO
> Crazy gas
> Hard, heavy and tender breasts
> Darkening nipples
> Insane veins on my chest/boobs
> Food aversion
> Nausea
> Insane acne
> 
> That's all I got, really. But if you get down to it, symptoms number 1, 2, 4, & 5 are things I've never had before. Ever. And I've been pregnant two times. But I lost those two...so maybe the symptoms I am having are a good sign of a healthy pregnancy?
> 
> Blehh, I'm digging way too deeply into this. I really need to stop. :nope:
> 
> I know if I'm not pregnant I will be absolutely devastated. My body has never felt this way before. I'm so certain...but if I'm not...I'll be crushed. :cry:
> 
> I go to see my Doc tomorrow, if I ask, he will do a blood HCG test. Which I should get back that day, or the next day. I'm 9DPO right now, AF should be here in 3 days. I have no signs of AF coming. I just have to stay positive and trust that I know my body well enough to conclude I am pregnant.
> 
> Anyway, I guess that's it for me. Sorry for the insanely long post.

I am praying for this to be your cycle!


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies. My Doc is out of the office for the whole week for a missions trip to Canada, so I wasn't able to get the HCG done. :nope: I have to wait until Monday now. AF should be here on Friday, but no signs as of yet. Hoping she stays away! I've only got 10 HPTs left. Hopefully DH will let me buy some on Payday. Love you all. :hugs:


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies. I took this test a couple minutes ago. It's been tweaked in different ways. 10DPO. Each post will have a different tweak, there will be 3 pics total.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 73.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Gohan3117

Second pic.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 65.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Gohan3117

Last pic.

Sorry about all the posts...the office is way too hot to be in, so I'm using my iPhone. Anyway, let me know what you all think! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 58.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Excited2See

Second one gets my vote


----------



## Mrs. Vet

I see it!!


----------



## wannabemamaz

stupid canada!!:dohh: :winkwink:

i definitely think i can see a line on those tests.. i definitely think it's time for a FRER.. it would have to be picked up on there by now!!

i really do think that i ovulated on Tuesday. My CM is back to watery. so we DTD on Friday, Monday and Tuesday. I hope we did it! Today is our 4 year wedding anniversary so you can bet we will be BDing tonight as well! :happydance: I have a really strong feeling about this cycle. I still plan on testing next Saturday morning.. the 16th. That should be 4-7 days before AF should arrive. Not exactly positive when I will get it since it's only my first month off BC. typically last year when I went off my cycles were around 30 days not 28.. do you ladies think a BFP would show up on a FRER that early??

not a ton of symptoms yet.. I hope this TWW goes fast!! going to mexico should help me to keep my mind busy!!


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies. I'm 11DPO today. AF should be here tomorrow, if I'm not PG.

The creamy CM is getting ridiculous. I've never had so much. Every time I use the bathroom my panties are covered. I've had to start wearing a thin pad to catch it all. :dohh: Hopefully that's a good sign.

I've got 9 HPT's left, as I used one this morning. Still inconclusive, but I'm still trying to keep my hope. I'm still having sudden waves of dull cramps. My boobs have been itching like CRAZY! Also, I'm getting pimples on my chest, abdomen, face, and neck. It's so frustrating and SO NOT sexy. :dohh: The gas is still crazy, and I am becoming much more fatigued. My appetite is nearly non-existent, and my gag reflex seems to be in hyperdrive. I'm having indigestion all the time, as well. I feel like I'm going crazy. 

And my emotions have been crazy. Ugh.

Anyway, stay tuned. A lot of ladies don't get their BFP until a week or more late for AF. I'm trying to keep my body going by eating applesauce, which doesn't upset my stomach. So anyway, that's about it for me. I'll keep you all posted. :hugs:


----------



## lilsoybean

Hello my peeps!

I haven't been able to go through and catch up yet so I'm going to do that in a few minutes. I just wanted to check in and say "hello". I have no idea where I am at in my cycle and it's so lovely! I've been having dull cramps so I'm pretty sure AF is gearing up...which is fine. The only bad thing about AF coming (besides the obvious) is that I have to get all those tests done and I don't want to...the saline test freaks me out and someone told me it's like a pap smear times 3...that sounds awful!! I hate paps! Oh well, I guess I just have to suck it up. School has started back again and the students I have right now are amazing!! Too bad it's only a fraction of them (about 180 out of 660 students). I'm sure there are bound to be some pretty big stinkers I have yet to come in contact with. I'm an art teacher by the way. I'm not sure if we've ever discussed occupations. So between starting school and coaching XC, I've been super busy. I hope all is well. I will go through and read up on how everyone is doing! 

Oh, and I know I messaged you earlier Liz, but HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!! So glad we are all here to help each other through this journey!


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies.

Liz - I hope you did O! I don't know if it would be too early, I guess it depends on your own body type and how your body produces HCG! Keep us updated! Also...HAPPY ANNIVERSARY! :hugs: :kiss: :flower:

lilsoy - I hope AF stays away! Those tests don't sound like any fun at all. :nope: I hope this is the cycle you get your BFP! Praying! :hugs:

AFM...I had terrible constipation earlier, then it suddenly turned into diarrhea. :nope: I saw a picture for a PB&J and I suddenly needed one. Went into the kitchen and made one up! No regrets! :haha:

Other than that, nothing new, really. :hugs:


----------



## Gohan3117

Okay ladies...I know I'm bombarding you all with pee sticks. But I just can't freaking stop. 

So the group pics are tests starting from the day I began testing (5DPO) through today. (some tests are missing, due to them being scattered all over the house... :dohh: )

They are obviously tweaked. The invert one is obvious, and the other one is called noir.

The single test is the one I just took about 25 minutes ago. It's tweak is called mono, I believe.

Anyway, go ahead and check them out. Love you all. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







noir.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 9









mosttests.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 8









tonal.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies. Just an update of current symptoms.

Crazy gas
Dull cramps
Pimply type things on inner thighs, tummy, and behind
Crazy acne
Loss of balance/vertigo-like
Emotional/snappy/weepy
Tons of Creamy CM
Hard, itchy, tender breasts
Seemingly darkening nipples
Hypersensitive gag reflex
Decreased appetite(except at night...always hungry!)
Indigestion
Nausea

Just wanted to update. AF is officially late. Praying she stays away! Love you all! :hugs:


----------



## wannabemamaz

welcome back lil!! we've missed you over here!! i can't believe you are back at school already! in canada we don't start until the first week of september. which grades do you teach? that's so fun! i hope your tests go well.. that sounds a bit uncomfortable! i think it's great that you are just relaxing about your cycle. i've heard SO many stories about women getting their BFP's that way!! ASM.. i work as a real estate assistant. it's a fun and interesting job!!

elena - i really hope this is your BFP! i'm dying to see a FRER! i hope you get some real answers soon!!!!! your symptoms all sound super promising! eeeeeek!!

i'm officially confused this morning! i had a big glob of EWCM. what the heck?? the pains i had early tuesday morning were ABSOLUTELY O pains. there is no denying it. so how would i have EWCM today? it was the most i have had yet. i had a bit the other day.. then my CM went back to watery. i thought i was at least 2-3dpo by now..but now i'm wondering if today is O day? it's so confusing honestly.. we DTD last night.. so we should be fine. but i just don't get it. blech!

i've been in agony (more mental than physical) because i have a popcorn husk stuck in the back of my throat.. it's been there for 9 days now. its really getting on my nerves and now today i feel like my throat is quite inflamed.. i guess i need to go see my dr after work and get someone to take a look. i'm so tired of going to the dr for stuff. if its not ONE thing.. its another. ugh.

that's all for now... talk to you later lovelies!!


----------



## wannabemamaz

just had another HUGE clump of EWCM. So I guess I will classify today as O Day. When I thought I O'd on Tuesday I could justify using a FRER next Saturday before we go to the airport because I would be 11DPO.. But now I will only be 8DPO so I don't think I will test that day afterall. I don't have any confidence that a FRER would show a positive that early.. So.. Not sure what to do. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Gohan3117

wanna - I'm not sure. I think I would wait too, because 8DPO is pretty early. (even though I've been POASing since 5DPO! -slaps my wrist-) Oh gosh, I hate popcorn husks. They are so annoying!

AFM - no signs of AF yet. I keep waking up every morning with gas, which has never happened before, and it continues all throughout the day. So gross. :dohh:

I did use an IC again today, but nothing really new. We got paid today, so I'm hoping DH will let me buy some FRERs. I'm still praying and keeping hope! I love you all! :hugs:


----------



## lilsoybean

Hey Wanna! I would wait. I don't know how you feel but I always error on the side of waiting in lieu of testing earlier. I'm so afraid of getting a chemcial or something if I test too early so I usually wait till at least CD11...but that's me. You just need to figure out what you are comfortable with. I honestly don't know if I would want to know much earlier...I just feel like with my next pregnancy (fingers crossed), I will be so nervous the whole time so the later I know, the less time I have to be seriously stressed. 

As for work, I used to teach K-5 but now I'm at an Intermediate Academy which is only grades 5 and 6. It's soooo much better (for me anyway). I love that weird age and getting to see kids change into the people they will become. Our school is located within the middle school so I can follow them all the way up until 8th grade. We are on a blended calendar so every 9 wks, we get 2 wks vacation. We get 6-7 wks. in the summer. I super love fall break but miss the long summers. Too bad this fall break I'm having that surgery so nothing fun..blah. Oh well, it will be worth it. I'm hoping to make a trip to Chicago to see Ryan Adams but I'm not sure if I will be up for it....fingers crossed!!

So Elena, I don't really see anything on the tests...I'm sorry. Maybe it's just that I'm bad at reading them. Your symtoms sound really good though and I hope that you will get your BFP. I feel like you had a positive really late last time too so maybe that is just how your body works. 

Oh, so I just wanted to mention that my best friend (who was due 2 weeks ahead of me) asked me and my husband to be the Godparents of their little girl. Of course I was flattered and accepted but it's still just kind of weird thinking that we should have a kid that is basicallly the same age....on one hand, it's an honor, but on the other hand, it's like some weird consolation prize. I know that probably sounds mean but I'm sure you get me. Anyway, I hope everyone is doing well. I really do miss you guys!!


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies. AF is almost 2days late now. Not a single sign of her arrival, either. DH is lettting me get some FRERs! We are going to go to Target tomorrow and get a 3 pack. I won't use one until Sunday morning though. DH made me promise that these would only be used with FMU. So for tomorrow, I'll have to use IC dip strips or the U-Check dip strips. I only tested once today, as I am trying to relax about everything. The creamy CM is persisting, so that's a good sign! Anyway, that's about it for me. I'll post an update tomorrow. I love you all! :hugs:


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies
How are you all? Sorry I've been so quiet. I do read up on here but don't get a chance to post. I hope you're all doing well and those bfps are just round the corner! !!  I will keep checking in to make sure you all get it!

Gohan I'm so confused lol... in your last three pics I see so many lines but not sure where the test line is meant to be. I so hope this is it for you! Your symptoms sound great plus you're late for af. Can't wait to hear your update tomorrow! ! Do you have more ICs to post ??
Lilsoy that's lovely being asked to be godparents. What an honour &#9829;
Wanna I hope you get that thing out your throat. Must br so annoying! Best to get it checked. All that ewcm definitely sounds like O!! Have you been on your trip yet? 
Mrs vet and excited how are you???

I'm still having my pelvic issues so a bit uncomfortable but getting very excited for the due date  will be 33 weeks on monday. I'm sending you all love and lots of baby dust xxx


----------



## wannabemamaz

Thanks for the input ladies. I'll
Hold off testing next weekend and see how long I can wait!!

Lil - your job sounds so great!! I love that age! I think it's happy that your friend made you and your hubby godparents. I don't think she would ever think it would make you feel like a consolation prize.. But I can absolutely see how difficult that must be.. I hope you get your sticky BFP soon!!

Elena - I hope that witch keeps staying away! I'm anxious to see more test results

Wishing - I can't believe you are so close to your due date!!! It feels like just yesterday you got your BFP!!! I hope your pelvic issues resolve themselves soon so you can have a comfortable 7 weeks!

I did go to the dr yesterday. She thinks I have thrush in my throat from all the antibiotics I took for the dog bite. She couldn't see anything in there but said the symptoms are dead on.. So she told me to buy diflucan. It's just one pill that should clear anything up. It was $25 so it was a bit annoying to purchase something that she wasn't 100% positive about. I asked the pharmacist if it was safe since I am trying to get pregnant. Since he said I just ovulated there is no harm.. But if I am pregnant this month I wouldn't be allowed to take it again within the first trimester. It made me a tiny bit nervous to take it (even though he said it was fine) but I was so desperate to get some relief. I think the popcorn feeling is gone today.. But do I ever feel sick. Stuffy nose, sore throat, headache. I need to get this out of my system.. I have 1 week to do it!!! I'm having lots of pulling/pinching/aching today at 1dpo. Hubby and I DTD again last night so I think our chances are good!!

That's all for me. A quiet day today and then a busy day tomorrow with a wedding.. What are you ladies up to today?


----------



## Gohan3117

wishing - so glad to hear from you! You are getting so close to having your little girl! I hope all is well with you! :hugs: But as far as the tests go, there are two different brands of dip-strips. That might be why you see lines at different places. :shrug:

Liz - I'm sorry about being sick. :nope: I hope you get to feeling better and you can enjoy Mexico! 

AFM - I'm having dreams every single night about getting my BFP. I even had a dream I got my BFP and ran to the computer to post the pic for you ladies. :haha: I don't know if that means something. :shrug: Still having creamy CM, AF is still not here. I am rarely ever late for AF, so maybe this is my time. [-o&lt; Although, you'd think my lines would be getting darker by now. Maybe the dip strips I have aren't cooperating. I'm hoping the FRER's will shed some light on the situation. :thumbup: I'm going to be calling my Doc in a bit to schedule DH and I both appointments. He's not been doing well, and I just want to know if I am pregnant or not. I just want to know. Is that too much to ask? ](*,)

Anyhoo, that's about it for me. I love you all. :hugs:


----------



## Gohan3117

-start rant-

I'm about ready to pull my effing hair out. I joined a group in the TTC #1 forum, there are six of us who are TTC #1. So this chick creates the thread and is like, "Oh, I know it's gonna be a long journey...it won't be easy...blah-blah-blah." and then she gets her BFP on her FIRST EFFING CYCLE. Ugh, this makes me wanna effing scream! Why can't we just get our BFP's... :cry: It makes me so upset and I wanna cry. It's not fair. It's NOT FAIR! :brat:

-end rant-


----------



## wannabemamaz

oh love.. i'm so sorry. i cant even imagine how difficult that must be. i know one day you will understand God's plan for you and why he allowed you to go through so much heartbreak. i really pray that you get your sticky bfp soon. i am DYING to see what your frer says!

here is a question for you ladies. i have always felt that i was not comfortable having ANY alcohol of any kind during the TWW. but - we are going to mexico to an all-inclusive with our best friends. they know we are TTC.. but if i'm not pregnant this cycle i might wish i had a FEW drinks while we were relaxing on the beach. i don't want to indulge and have a ridiculous amount.. just a few here and there. from what i've read online a woman doesn't even share blood with a fetus until 6 weeks... and that you should 'drink til it's pink.' what do you ladies think? i feel a bit guilty even thinking about it because i want the absolute BEST for my baby. don't judge me for even asking.. i was so nervous to bring this up! i am potentially supposed to get my period around the last day we are there.. obviously if i take a test and get a BFP i will NOT drink.. i think i will test on the 19th or 20th..


----------



## Gohan3117

Liz - I would think its fine. I go by the drink til it's pink. I wouldn't worry. Enjoy yourself! :hugs:


----------



## wannabemamaz

thanks friend.. 

elena - i just went back and re-read from when we got our BFP's in Feb.. this cycle sounds very similar as your cycle then... you got AF.. but with BFN's... and then got preggo!! this really could be the same thing!!! hang in there love.


----------



## lilsoybean

Liz~. Drink away! Relax and enjoy yourself!!


----------



## minuet

hi ladies, may I join you? :flower:

I'm just 4dpo and the TWW is already killing me! I'd love to join some other ladies who are wishing time away also. :)


----------



## Gohan3117

Of course! Welcome, Minuet! This little thread has some of the best ladies on bnb! I'm Elena! The rest of the gang is wannabemamaz, lilsoybean, wishingforbub(who got her BFP and is now very preggo!) Mrs. Vet, and Trappy(who has been MIA for awhile now...). But welcome! How about I introduce myself. I'm Elena, I'm 21(22 in September), I have PCOS, Bipolar, Epilepsy and Hashimoto's Disease. I have gotten two BFPs, but both ended in MC. :cry: DH is 30, with no known health issues. We have been TTC for 18 months now. Welcome!

AFM...AF is still a no show. No signs yet. I hope you are right, Liz! I have my fxd! I love you all! :hugs:


----------



## minuet

Gohan3117 said:


> Of course! Welcome, Minuet! This little thread has some of the best ladies on bnb! I'm Elena! The rest of the gang is wannabemamaz, lilsoybean, wishingforbub(who got her BFP and is now very preggo!) Mrs. Vet, and Trappy(who has been MIA for awhile now...). But welcome! How about I introduce myself. I'm Elena, I'm 21(22 in September), I have PCOS, Bipolar, Epilepsy and Hashimoto's Disease. I have gotten two BFPs, but both ended in MC. :cry: DH is 30, with no known health issues. We have been TTC for 18 months now. Welcome!
> 
> AFM...AF is still a no show. No signs yet. I hope you are right, Liz! I have my fxd! I love you all! :hugs:

 Thanks for the warm welcome! :hugs:

I'm so sorry to hear of your losses :( that must be so very hard to go through. 
It's good that AF is a no show though - that is always a very promising occurrence! 
I have PCOS too and we've been TTC for over 4 years now. This is my first cycle on Clomid and we were so shocked that it worked - I ovulated. :D

Now to survive the TWW...... lol

Looking forward to seeing a test from you tomorrow with two lines! :flower:


----------



## lilsoybean

Welcome Minuet! Your chart looks good!


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies.

The FRER is stark white. I've tweaked and altered every way I possibly can, but it's still white as snow. :cry:

AF is still a no-show. 3 days late now...

I despise TWW Limbo. I've only had to deal with it once before, and it was almost unbearable. I'm calling Doc tomorrow to make appointments for DH and myself for Tuesday, and he will draw blood for an HCG and hopefully I'll get an answer finally. I've read about bunches of women who never got a BFP on an HPT, and had healthy pregnancies. That was what happened with my first MC. I never got a + HPT, but the blood tests showed it. Maybe it's just like that. I don't know. But the creamy CM is still here, and isn't dwindling at all. So I don't know what's going on. But I'll keep you all posted. :hugs:


----------



## wannabemamaz

welcome minuet! great news about your cycle. i hope this is it for you!!

AFM - I'm 25. we had a MC in February at 7 weeks.. now we are in our first cycle TTC again after a 5 month break. i am currently 3dpo! we have been married for 4 years, together for almost 7. we are heading to mexico on saturday for our anniversary and i plan on testing while we are there! when do you plan to test?

elena.. i'm sorry about the frer.. that's so strange. your symptoms just sound too perfect.. keep us posted.

i'm beyond irritated with my throat. the diflucan didn't help.. so i assume i don't have thrush after all. the dr told me it would take around 2 days.. but its now been 2.5. really don't know what to do at this point. my mind starts to race and i freak myself out that i have like a throat tumor or something.. ugggh!! 

as for symptoms at 3dpo.. not much! CM is pretty much non-existent at this point.. i've been having some on and off cramping.. nothing major. still have cold symptoms that are making me nuts. cervix is tender during BD.. and i've had some shooting pains down there. oh and my chin is breaking out like crazy. i think thats it.. but of course i'll be updating. i went back and wrote down all my symptoms from my bfp in feb. if i start to get shooting pains in my boobs that would potentially be a tell-tale sign for me because that only happened the month of my BFP... we shall see!


----------



## minuet

Gohan3117 - I think you should feel hopeful. You are late, no spotting, creamy CM, and didn't get a positive hpt previously.
Tuesday should help clarify things for you, I'm sorry the wait is being prolonged.


----------



## Gohan3117

AF is 4 days late now...stunned, really. No signs of her at all. The creamy CM is still abundant, boobs are becoming much more tender and swollen. I'm having frequent headaches, and still having loss of balance. Yesterday I had some pain in my right pelvic area, so I'm hoping that's a good thing. Continuing to stay hopeful. I love you all! :hugs:


----------



## Excited2See

@Gohan do you temp? iI don't remember reading if you do or not. It would make the TWW so much easier! If you don't I suggest you do. 

Welcome Minuet!


I find that after CM is not always reliable on its own and temping is the only way besides bloodwork to confirm ovulation. This will help you pinpoint exactly when you ovulate and won't have to stress yourself out during the TWW.


----------



## Gohan3117

Excited2See said:


> @Gohan do you temp? iI don't remember reading if you do or not. It would make the TWW so much easier! If you don't I suggest you do.
> 
> Welcome Minuet!
> 
> 
> I find that after CM is not always reliable on its own and temping is the only way besides bloodwork to confirm ovulation. This will help you pinpoint exactly when you ovulate and won't have to stress yourself out during the TWW.

I actually don't temp. I find it to be a pain in the butt and I really don't know how to use a temp chart. I bought a BBT but I just can't figure out how to use it and whatnot. 

But I didn't test today, I'm just trying to relax. 

I just remembered that my Doctor's office is closed on Tuesdays. So I gotta wait until Wednesday to get my blood drawn. I'm getting depressed from all this. I just want to know. :cry:


----------



## Gohan3117

Well, my FIL and I are off to buy a new refrigerator. Even after spending $1000+ dollars, it still refuses to work. Over the last month, DH and I have thrown away or lost over $300 in groceries. I'm so upset. DH is working a 10.5 hour shift today, and I'm so lonely. I feel so emotional and depressed. No AF yet. 4 days late...I just can't stand this anymore. I'm having to really restrain myself from testing...I only have 1 IC and 2 FRER's left. I've used 30+ HPT's this cycle. I just don't know what to even feel anymore. I ate a PB&J again today, it's was pretty good. But I just really have no appetite. I'm having trouble sleeping...I've been so constipated. I just...if I'm pregnant, I just want to know. I'm tired of this. I just...I just want to know... :cry: :nope:


----------



## wannabemamaz

Sorry about your fridge! How frustrating... I hope the new one will relieve some stress!!

Oh man you must just be in agony. I guess it is possible that you ovulated later than you thought and it's too early to pick up on a test yet? Not sure though.. I hope you get some solid answers on Wednesday! You should take another frer!!

I'm 3dpo today and I just lost it at my man. I felt so bad afterwards.. It came out of nowhere. I'm feeling horribly sick still today. I talked to my dr and she wants me to have an upper GI exam done for my throat. I've had one before and it SUCKS. Unfortunately since it involves X-rays it isn't safe for TTC.. I had to schedule it for the week of my period. It scares me to think that there is something really wrong. She thinks it may be esophagitis.. I'm worried it will get worse and flare up horribly while we are in Mexico and that I'll be miserable. Ugh. My anxiety goes nuts just thinking about it. Trying to trust God that he will take care of me and protect me on our trip. Wondering if I can find some medicine that will help.. That's about it for me this evening.. Trying to relax.


----------



## Gohan3117

AF is here. :cry:


----------



## wannabemamaz

oh nooooo. i'm so sorry love.. i HATE af. she is such a @$#!%. have a drink tonight and your favorite snack. let your hubby pamper you when he gets home from work. maybe a nice hot bath?? praying for you <3


----------



## Excited2See

Gohan3117 said:


> AF is here. :cry:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/502f8c
That's my ovulation chart. 

Last cycle I ovulated three days later and because I take my temp I knew that so I didn't drive myself crazy thinking I was there days late when I really wasn't.

Im really sorry about CD1/AF. 

Please consider joining fertility friend. You will really lose some of the stress of TTC.

There's an app for it on iPhone or any smart phone really. Just enter your temp every morning and it analyzes the information for you. They even give you VIP access free for thirty day!


----------



## minuet

*wannabemamaz* ugh I am so sorry you feel sick and are still dealing with this throat thing :( No wonder you are upset, that would make even a saint miserable! I have no answers, just hope it clears up quickly on it's own. Does your doctor know you're going away? Maybe she can give you something? 

*Gohan3117* :( awww I am so sad with you. This stuff is the worst. I agree with those who suggested temping. It does give peace of mind to see exactly when Oing occurs etc. 
I hope you are being cared for by DH. They don't endure the day in and out torture of this stuff and it's their job to be very supportive, so I hope yours is! *hugs*


AFM it's 6dpo and I did test today, hehe. This early, the bfn don't bother me so I'll keep doing so. 
I have PCOS and long story short we need to see an RE and do monitored cycles if this one is a bust. Today I called the only place in town who does that and found out it was at least a two month wait. 
Had a big meltdown over it. :( Just so so tired of this whole nightmare. I know you all can identify. So exhausting.


----------



## wannabemamaz

thanks minuet.. you're so sweet. :flower: still bugging me today.. i got zantac 150 and i plan on taking it for the next 3 days in hopes it will give my irritated throat a break from the acid.. crossing my fingers it works!!

i hope you get your bfp this cycle!!! i'm 4dpo.. lets both get our bfp's and be bump buddies!! i'm so sorry that the wait is so long to get in to that clinic.. but positive thoughts and lets pray that you don't even need to have an appointment because you will be preggo!! hang in there love.. 

hang in there elena. how are you doing today? you're in my thoughts and prayers today!!

boobs are getting sore. specifically my right boob which is kinda odd..but that what happened in my BFP cycle! trying to be positive!!

still feeling sick today.. but just trying to ignore that!!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Hey girls! 

Gohan I am so sorry! Stupid witch, I was so hopeful for you this month! 

Minu welcome! I hope you will enjoy our little group! 

We have been trying a little over a year now and learned earlier this year that DH's sperm count is low and doesn't move well :( We tried fertility vitamins but it only slightly improved. 
We are back to NTNP for now as we are tired of stressing and have so much going on right now that we just need this break. 

I quit my job last week after they gave me shit again over doing sth wrong that they refused to explain to me because no one had time. I didn't like the work hours anyway and this just felt like the right thing to do. We don't really need those few bucks (it was only a student job twice a week) so I am taking my time trying to find sth that fits better. 

The kitten is still a handful, he is getting fixed on thursday so hopefully he will be more mellow soon! He is very cute at the same time though! 

Overall life is good, with ups and downs as usual.


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies. AF is a bitch this time around. Lots of cramps and a very heavy flow. But, I'm just relieved to be out of limbo. I was really devastated yesterday, but today I'm doing better. It's not like we have to stop trying. ;) I talked to my mom today and she's doing much better than she has in months, which I am happy about. DH let me get whatever I wanted for dinner last night, so I got Panda Express, and he let me get a new CD. I bought a new book to read at the ocean next month. DH got a bunch of extra hours at work yesterday, and our new refrigerator will be delivered tomorrow. So, out of the ashes I will rise, and put on my big girl panties and keep pushing on. At least in 4 more days, DH and I can :sex: again. We were being cautious during my TWW to not :sex: as it could be bad with my history of MC. So, now we can relax and fool around. :haha: But overall, I'm hanging in there. Although I got AF in the middle of Lowes with no pads or tampons with me. I had to run across the street to Bartells to get some. Talk about embarrassing. :shy: anyway, that's about it for me. Thank you all for the love and prayers. You all are such good friends. I couldn't do all this TTC nonsense without you all. :hugs:


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hey Elena. So good to hear from you. Sorry that AF is being a witch. I hate that.. But I'm so glad you are out of limbo and I'm so glad that hubby is taking good care of you and letting you get treats! You deserve it!! Do you plan to do anything different this cycle? I also love our little group.. It's so nice to know I can always come here and vent!! Definitely having some good symptoms but at only 4dpo I know that it doesn't mean anything. 

How's everyone else doing? Anyone who is in their TWW know when they plan on testing?? 4 days til Mexico and getting so excited!! Eeeeeeek!!!


----------



## Excited2See

I'm CD9. I can be stress free until CD17. I ovulate late so I can enjoy the BD. 

Elena did your doctor told you to stay away from BD during your TWW? The reason I ask is I know you don't temp and if you're not BDing you. Might miss some of your fertile window. 

I temped and OPK last cycle and it was great watching the progression of the OPKs. And watching it coincide perfectly with temping.


----------



## Excited2See

Mrs. Vet said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Gohan I am so sorry! Stupid witch, I was so hopeful for you this month!
> 
> Minu welcome! I hope you will enjoy our little group!
> 
> We have been trying a little over a year now and learned earlier this year that DH's sperm count is low and doesn't move well :( We tried fertility vitamins but it only slightly improved.
> We are back to NTNP for now as we are tired of stressing and have so much going on right now that we just need this break.
> 
> I quit my job last week after they gave me shit again over doing sth wrong that they refused to explain to me because no one had time. I didn't like the work hours anyway and this just felt like the right thing to do. We don't really need those few bucks (it was only a student job twice a week) so I am taking my time trying to find sth that fits better.
> 
> The kitten is still a handful, he is getting fixed on thursday so hopefully he will be more mellow soon! He is very cute at the same time though!
> 
> Overall life is good, with ups and downs as usual.


Sorry about the job. Hope you find something soon.


----------



## lilsoybean

Hi everyone!

Mrs. Vet~ It's good to hear from you again! I was wondering where you had disappeared to. I bet your little kitty is cute. Sorry about the job though...bummer!

Elena~ AF is beyatch!!! But at least you know and can focus on next month. I would take the advice about temping that others have given. It's not really hard, just take your temp every morning and let fertility friend do all the work :)

Liz~ You leave for Mexico soon right? I'm so jealous. My hubby and I went to Cancun for our Honeymoon and are dying to get back down there and log in some serious beach/pool time. What part are you going to visit? I'm sorry you still aren't feeling very well. I actually used to have esophogitis. I forget what they put me on though. It was so long ago. Your symptoms sound promising even though it's early.

Minuet~ Keep us updated on your testing. Do you have any symptoms? Quick background on me. Hubby and I have been trying for over 2 years. We got our first BFP in June 2013 but I miscarried at 10 wks. We have since found out that hubby's sperm isn't great....low motility last time. We went to a fertility specialist in July and he thinks I have endometriosis so we scheduled a LAP for Oct. 9 and a few tests before then to look at the quality of my eggs and the condition of my uterus. Hubby also has to have another test in about a month and a half so hopefully we'll see some improvement there and will get our BFP in time for Thanksgiving!!

Excited~ I hope you are doing well. You are waiting to O right? Enjoy the pressure free BDing. It's the best!!

I really love this group as well. You are all the best! 

I'm getting ready to start. I've been spotting for the last 3 days. I really just want it to get here already so I can get all these tests out of the way. I can't believe I have to start BCP this month...that seems crazy! So I will definitely not be trying again until after the surgery in October. I will be checking on and praying for all you gals though!


----------



## Excited2See

lilsoybean said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Mrs. Vet~ It's good to hear from you again! I was wondering where you had disappeared to. I bet your little kitty is cute. Sorry about the job though...bummer!
> 
> Elena~ AF is beyatch!!! But at least you know and can focus on next month. I would take the advice about temping that others have given. It's not really hard, just take your temp every morning and let fertility friend do all the work :)
> 
> Liz~ You leave for Mexico soon right? I'm so jealous. My hubby and I went to Cancun for our Honeymoon and are dying to get back down there and log in some serious beach/pool time. What part are you going to visit? I'm sorry you still aren't feeling very well. I actually used to have esophogitis. I forget what they put me on though. It was so long ago. Your symptoms sound promising even though it's early.
> 
> Minuet~ Keep us updated on your testing. Do you have any symptoms? Quick background on me. Hubby and I have been trying for over 2 years. We got our first BFP in June 2013 but I miscarried at 10 wks. We have since found out that hubby's sperm isn't great....low motility last time. We went to a fertility specialist in July and he thinks I have endometriosis so we scheduled a LAP for Oct. 9 and a few tests before then to look at the quality of my eggs and the condition of my uterus. Hubby also has to have another test in about a month and a half so hopefully we'll see some improvement there and will get our BFP in time for Thanksgiving!!
> 
> Excited~ I hope you are doing well. You are waiting to O right? Enjoy the pressure free BDing. It's the best!!
> 
> I really love this group as well. You are all the best!
> 
> I'm getting ready to start. I've been spotting for the last 3 days. I really just want it to get here already so I can get all these tests out of the way. I can't believe I have to start BCP this month...that seems crazy! So I will definitely not be trying again until after the surgery in October. I will be checking on and praying for all you gals though!

Yes I am. I went for my annual today and the GYN is also a midwife. And she is amazing. I'm still in awe of her  she gave me a tub of the lube that they use for examinations. Said that it won't hinder sperm if used in small quantities. 

I have BV and I'm glad that I went in today. Especially since it can cause early labour and miscarriage. I would've been dealing with that if I had gotten my :bfp: sometimes my disappointments always show me how God is really in control. 

Praying that your surgery leads to your thanksgiving :BFP:

Elena how's your friend from the other thread that got her bfp?

Minuet I'm new but about me : 25. He is 25. Married almost two years. 
He's my first everything.


----------



## minuet

Excited2See said:


> Yes I am. I went for my annual today and the GYN is also a midwife. And she is amazing. I'm still in awe of her  she gave me a tub of the lube that they use for examinations. Said that it won't hinder sperm if used in small quantities.
> 
> I have BV and I'm glad that I went in today. Especially since it can cause early labour and miscarriage. I would've been dealing with that if I had gotten my :bfp: sometimes my disappointments always show me how God is really in control.
> 
> Praying that your surgery leads to your thanksgiving :BFP:
> 
> Elena how's your friend from the other thread that got her bfp?
> 
> Minuet I'm new but about me : 25. He is 25. Married almost two years.
> He's my first everything.

 That is so sweet. :) You sound like you have a great relationship with your spouse - definitely needed during this difficult TTC process. 

Have you tried Preseed? It's lub that is specifically designed not to kill swimmers. I'd be nervous to use a lub that wasn't clearly marked as fertility friendly, even if the doctor said it was. 

I'm glad you have a great doctor though, that is so hugely helpful!


----------



## minuet

lilsoybean said:


> Minuet~ Keep us updated on your testing. Do you have any symptoms? Quick background on me. Hubby and I have been trying for over 2 years. We got our first BFP in June 2013 but I miscarried at 10 wks. We have since found out that hubby's sperm isn't great....low motility last time. We went to a fertility specialist in July and he thinks I have endometriosis so we scheduled a LAP for Oct. 9 and a few tests before then to look at the quality of my eggs and the condition of my uterus. Hubby also has to have another test in about a month and a half so hopefully we'll see some improvement there and will get our BFP in time for Thanksgiving!!
> 
> 
> I'm getting ready to start. I've been spotting for the last 3 days. I really just want it to get here already so I can get all these tests out of the way. I can't believe I have to start BCP this month...that seems crazy! So I will definitely not be trying again until after the surgery in October. I will be checking on and praying for all you gals though!

 Aww I'm sorry you have to delay things for surgery, but at least afterwards you will know that everything is A-ok! 
Is your hubby taking any supplements to help with swimmers? Mine just started taking Fertilaid, which has good reviews on helping with quality and quantity. It takes three months for new sperm to mature, so he'll be taking it for at least that long and then checking to see if there is improvement. 
If you have to wait until after surgery to try, that would give you a good three months to pump your DH up on supplements and see if that helps!
:hugs:


----------



## Excited2See

minuet said:


> Excited2See said:
> 
> 
> Yes I am. I went for my annual today and the GYN is also a midwife. And she is amazing. I'm still in awe of her  she gave me a tub of the lube that they use for examinations. Said that it won't hinder sperm if used in small quantities.
> 
> I have BV and I'm glad that I went in today. Especially since it can cause early labour and miscarriage. I would've been dealing with that if I had gotten my :bfp: sometimes my disappointments always show me how God is really in control.
> 
> Praying that your surgery leads to your thanksgiving :BFP:
> 
> Elena how's your friend from the other thread that got her bfp?
> 
> Minuet I'm new but about me : 25. He is 25. Married almost two years.
> He's my first everything.
> 
> That is so sweet. :) You sound like you have a great relationship with your spouse - definitely needed during this difficult TTC process.
> 
> Have you tried Preseed? It's lub that is specifically designed not to kill swimmers. I'd be nervous to use a lub that wasn't clearly marked as fertility friendly, even if the doctor said it was.
> 
> I'm glad you have a great doctor though, that is so hugely helpful!Click to expand...


I've heard about preseed. This stuff has basically the same ingredients. I compared the ingredients list online. And it definitely leaves you with a wet feeling afterwards. Due to my BV treatment he can't ejaculate inside me but I still have the feeling he did. 

Yes she's amazing and knowing that unless I'm high risk during my pregnancy I can stick to her is a good feeling. 

I'm not nervous using a lube that says otherwise because even if this cycle is a bust there's always next cycle. 

I personally think some of these companies prey on ttc women. There's no reason why prepared is basically 24 dollars! I'm tv but not willing to throw all my money out the window. 

Me and H does have a pretty good relationship. Can't complain at all.


----------



## wannabemamaz

lilsoybean said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Mrs. Vet~ It's good to hear from you again! I was wondering where you had disappeared to. I bet your little kitty is cute. Sorry about the job though...bummer!
> 
> Elena~ AF is beyatch!!! But at least you know and can focus on next month. I would take the advice about temping that others have given. It's not really hard, just take your temp every morning and let fertility friend do all the work :)
> 
> Liz~ You leave for Mexico soon right? I'm so jealous. My hubby and I went to Cancun for our Honeymoon and are dying to get back down there and log in some serious beach/pool time. What part are you going to visit? I'm sorry you still aren't feeling very well. I actually used to have esophogitis. I forget what they put me on though. It was so long ago. Your symptoms sound promising even though it's early.
> 
> Minuet~ Keep us updated on your testing. Do you have any symptoms? Quick background on me. Hubby and I have been trying for over 2 years. We got our first BFP in June 2013 but I miscarried at 10 wks. We have since found out that hubby's sperm isn't great....low motility last time. We went to a fertility specialist in July and he thinks I have endometriosis so we scheduled a LAP for Oct. 9 and a few tests before then to look at the quality of my eggs and the condition of my uterus. Hubby also has to have another test in about a month and a half so hopefully we'll see some improvement there and will get our BFP in time for Thanksgiving!!
> 
> Excited~ I hope you are doing well. You are waiting to O right? Enjoy the pressure free BDing. It's the best!!
> 
> I really love this group as well. You are all the best!
> 
> I'm getting ready to start. I've been spotting for the last 3 days. I really just want it to get here already so I can get all these tests out of the way. I can't believe I have to start BCP this month...that seems crazy! So I will definitely not be trying again until after the surgery in October. I will be checking on and praying for all you gals though!

Hi lovely! Yes we leave on Saturday! Today is my last day of work so I am frantically trying to get everything finished and organized.. I am feeling a lot better today. Still some cold symptoms but I am handling it a lot better. And still having the lump in my throat. It feels way smaller and isn't bothering me as much. I really hope you can have a nice relaxing break from TTC.. and I hope your tests go well. Yes PLEASE keep us posted on you.



minuet said:


> Excited2See said:
> 
> 
> Yes I am. I went for my annual today and the GYN is also a midwife. And she is amazing. I'm still in awe of her  she gave me a tub of the lube that they use for examinations. Said that it won't hinder sperm if used in small quantities.
> 
> I have BV and I'm glad that I went in today. Especially since it can cause early labour and miscarriage. I would've been dealing with that if I had gotten my :bfp: sometimes my disappointments always show me how God is really in control.
> 
> Praying that your surgery leads to your thanksgiving :BFP:
> 
> Elena how's your friend from the other thread that got her bfp?
> 
> Minuet I'm new but about me : 25. He is 25. Married almost two years.
> He's my first everything.
> 
> That is so sweet. :) You sound like you have a great relationship with your spouse - definitely needed during this difficult TTC process.
> 
> Have you tried Preseed? It's lub that is specifically designed not to kill swimmers. I'd be nervous to use a lub that wasn't clearly marked as fertility friendly, even if the doctor said it was.
> 
> I'm glad you have a great doctor though, that is so hugely helpful!Click to expand...

It is amazing how God shows us he is in control. We feel so strongly that God used our miscarriage to strengthen us. Just a reminder that God is the ultimate provider and he is the one who gives and takes away. Where do you live? We are the same age! :happydance:

I am 6dpo today and still having lots of symptoms. Still having lots of boob pinching.. SUPER fatigued in the evenings.. pretty moody I would say. 

I just chatted with a friend and she is TTC in her first month with #2. I'm so excited that we could potentially get pregnant around the same time! She doesn't live too far from me so we could have babies grow up together.. and it would be so fun to be pregnant at the same time. The only thing that makes me nervous would be if we both get pregnant and then I have another MC.. then it will be so hard to watch her go through her pregnancy knowing it could have also been me.. Trying to not worry about those silly things right now!!

So yes - we leave on Saturday. I think I will test on Wednesday.. Not sure how much I will be able to update while I am there. I hope I have GREAT news when I come home!!


----------



## Excited2See

I'm in NY. 


I guess you just have to pray about your anxieties. 

Well we are planning a move, ttc and I'm working and I'm sin school in a few weeks. So much going on. 

So easy to lose sight of God as our refuge.


----------



## wannabemamaz

I looove NY! A ton of my family lives there!

Yeah prayer is so important to me in these times. It's the only thing I can count on!

Wow that is a lot going on! and it is difficult to lose sight of God. I'll be praying for you that you can keep him at the center of it all.

So I just stocked up on dollar store tests and you can be assured that I POAS! At 6dpo. I'm a fool.. Lol. Obvs BFN! But I just had to!!!


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies. I'm CD4 today, still having tons of cramps. I don't have much to report, really. DH and I are doing alright. I decided to drop out of the other thread...I just can't deal with it. But I'm not going to temp this cycle, maybe next one. This cycle is my birthday cycle, so I want it to stay mellow. I'm considering taking my last dollar store test the first day AF is gone, just to make sure what happened last cycle didn't happen again. Anyway, that's about it for me. I love you all. :hugs:


----------



## Excited2See

wannabemamaz said:


> I looove NY! A ton of my family lives there!
> 
> Yeah prayer is so important to me in these times. It's the only thing I can count on!
> 
> Wow that is a lot going on! and it is difficult to lose sight of God. I'll be praying for you that you can keep him at the center of it all.
> 
> So I just stocked up on dollar store tests and you can be assured that I POAS! At 6dpo. I'm a fool.. Lol. Obvs BFN! But I just had to!!!

Lol. I have over forty IC and a FRER but I have OPks to get over my POAS addiction. 

Thanks for the prayers. If ever you are in NYC we can meet IRL in the most non creepy internet way possible. 


Gohan3117 said:


> Hey ladies. I'm CD4 today, still having tons of cramps. I don't have much to report, really. DH and I are doing alright. I decided to drop out of the other thread...I just can't deal with it. But I'm not going to temp this cycle, maybe next one. This cycle is my birthday cycle, so I want it to stay mellow. I'm considering taking my last dollar store test the first day AF is gone, just to make sure what happened last cycle didn't happen again. Anyway, that's about it for me. I love you all. :hugs:

Sorry you're still cramping. I had to use the heating pad this CD1 and 2. 

It helped a lot. And tea.

:hugs:

I just know your sticky bean is coming.


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hey friends!!

Just wanted to give you another update on my TWW. I am 7dpo today and I am going crazy in the last hour. So many stabbing, pinching pains in my uterus on the left side.. The same spot I had my ovulation pains. They are making me crazy.. It seems like a really good symptom and I know this would be around the time of implantation. We shall see.. Hubby and I went out today and got all our travel necessities... Including 2 FRER's. I Can't wait to take one this week... I'm feeling really positive and hopeful about this cycle. My boobs are still really sore and pinchy.. And I'm still mega moody as well. 

We leave early tmrw am.. Really hoping for a fantastic trip that invokes a BFP! But I will try not to be too sad if it it's bfn... 

Have the best week, my sweet friends!!! Love you all!!


----------



## Excited2See

How are you ladies doing?

Wannabe you're. 9days today right?


----------



## lilsoybean

Liz~. Your symptoms sound so good! Can't wait to hear what happens. Let us know as soon as you can. I hope you stick around with us when you get your BFP .

Excited~ I will be in NYC in September. 

Minuet~. How are you doing? 

AF finally came and I had the ovarian reserve blood test. I should know the results later this week. I really hope my eggs are in good shape. I scheduled the SIS test for Friday, Aug. 29th. I started BCP and took my last Wellbutrin so I'm curious to how all that will effect my mood and what not. So we're officially out of TTC mode until Oct/Nov.

I hope you are all well!


----------



## lilsoybean

minuet said:


> lilsoybean said:
> 
> 
> Minuet~ Keep us updated on your testing. Do you have any symptoms? Quick background on me. Hubby and I have been trying for over 2 years. We got our first BFP in June 2013 but I miscarried at 10 wks. We have since found out that hubby's sperm isn't great....low motility last time. We went to a fertility specialist in July and he thinks I have endometriosis so we scheduled a LAP for Oct. 9 and a few tests before then to look at the quality of my eggs and the condition of my uterus. Hubby also has to have another test in about a month and a half so hopefully we'll see some improvement there and will get our BFP in time for Thanksgiving!!
> 
> 
> I'm getting ready to start. I've been spotting for the last 3 days. I really just want it to get here already so I can get all these tests out of the way. I can't believe I have to start BCP this month...that seems crazy! So I will definitely not be trying again until after the surgery in October. I will be checking on and praying for all you gals though!
> 
> Aww I'm sorry you have to delay things for surgery, but at least afterwards you will know that everything is A-ok!
> Is your hubby taking any supplements to help with swimmers? Mine just started taking Fertilaid, which has good reviews on helping with quality and quantity. It takes three months for new sperm to mature, so he'll be taking it for at least that long and then checking to see if there is improvement.
> If you have to wait until after surgery to try, that would give you a good three months to pump your DH up on supplements and see if that helps!
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes, doc put him on something called Conception XR. I'm hoping it helps!


----------



## minuet

*lilsoybean* Ah, good. I hope the ConceptionXR works really quickly for you guys!

I'm doing ok. My temp has been falling badly so I know AF is going to be here any time. I have a doctor's appointment Wednesday, so hopefully that will go well.
We need a referral to the only in-town RE, and I'm hoping to get some CD3 bloodwork done. I still have this annoying pain in the ovary I ovulated from, so am contemplating asking her to do a scan to check for a cyst. 
Otherwise I think we'll have to wait until October to do any medicated cycles. Maybe there'll be a miracle and I'll ovulate naturally?


----------



## KacieMD11

Hey ladies! Just joined today and have been thread hopping a bit. I am 9 dpo tomorrow and have had a few symptoms during my tww such as nausea, dizziness, metallic taste (I think), cramping and an eye twitch that just started yesterday. (Random I know but supposedly a symptom many have had during pregnancy). 

I decided to pee on an ovulation test strip tonight just because I was curious. The there is a strong line and a weaker line. Definitely two lines. Does this mean anything? Is it just from the ovulation hormone sticking around since I'm 9dpo? I have a FR that I'm going to take as soon as I drink some water. : )


----------



## minuet

An ovulation test is only positive when both lines are the same darkness, it is negative if one is lighter.

Question: Do any of you ladies experience hip pain during the TWW, or before your period? 
I've had this dull ovary ache on the side I O'd from, basically all TWW, that also at times felt like it was in my hip. Today though, this hip pain has grown more to where it actually hurts, and it's spread through my left lower back too. 
It's painful and annoying. I see google says some say it can be a sign of endo, or just a side effect of clomid. 
Have you ever experienced it?


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hey lovelies! We are having the best time in Mexico! I took this cheapie test this aft.. After peeing less than an hour before and having a ton of water. I thought I saw a line but wasn't positive of the line until it dried after 10 minutes. What do you make of it? I'm 11dpo... (And I've been trying to upload the pic forever and it won't go! Stupid internet! There is a definite line.. But it's faint! I'll take a frer tmrw am and hope it's positive! I'll update you tmrw night!!!!)


----------



## Gohan3117

Hi ladies. Sorry I've been MIA. My computer got a virus and was out of commission for quite a few days. But I'm back now. :hugs:

Liz - I hope this is it for you! :hugs:

lilsoy - I'm praying for you, darling! :hugs:

minuet - I hope AF stays away! :hugs:

AFM...I finally saw my Doc today. He did a whole bunch of blood work, including an HCG, just to rule out anything. I've been super constipated today and yesterday, but meh. Nothing really new to report. DH is dealing with a ton of anxiety, so he had an appointment with my counselor today, he said it went well! My boobs are still hard and hurting, which is super weird. But nothing else to really report, I guess. My birthday is in a tad over 3 weeks. I'm excited to go to the ocean! DH is buying me a whole bunch of new music this weekend. For my birthday. :happydance:

But I hope everyone is doing alright. I love you all! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Excited2See

KacieMD11 said:


> Hey ladies! Just joined today and have been thread hopping a bit. I am 9 dpo tomorrow and have had a few symptoms during my tww such as nausea, dizziness, metallic taste (I think), cramping and an eye twitch that just started yesterday. (Random I know but supposedly a symptom many have had during pregnancy).
> 
> I decided to pee on an ovulation test strip tonight just because I was curious. The there is a strong line and a weaker line. Definitely two lines. Does this mean anything? Is it just from the ovulation hormone sticking around since I'm 9dpo? I have a FR that I'm going to take as soon as I drink some water. : )

If you haven't yet, i would wait until tomorrow or the next day to use your FRER unless your going to hold your urine for a few hours. Welcome! We hope you stick around even with your :bfp: 



minuet said:


> An ovulation test is only positive when both lines are the same darkness, it is negative if one is lighter.
> 
> Question: Do any of you ladies experience hip pain during the TWW, or before your period?
> I've had this dull ovary ache on the side I O'd from, basically all TWW, that also at times felt like it was in my hip. Today though, this hip pain has grown more to where it actually hurts, and it's spread through my left lower back too.
> It's painful and annoying. I see google says some say it can be a sign of endo, or just a side effect of clomid.
> Have you ever experienced it?

I don't but I hope you feel better. Did your RE tell you that was one of the side effects? 

Call then and find out. Maybe you're over responding to the drugs and the ovulation pain is more than what it usually is.



wannabemamaz said:


> Hey lovelies! We are having the best time in Mexico! I took this cheapie test this aft.. After peeing less than an hour before and having a ton of water. I thought I saw a line but wasn't positive of the line until it dried after 10 minutes. What do you make of it? I'm 11dpo... (And I've been trying to upload the pic forever and it won't go! Stupid internet! There is a definite line.. But it's faint! I'll take a frer tmrw am and hope it's positive! I'll update you tmrw night!!!!)

I am praying this is your :bfp:. 

Hope you and hubby enjoy your day.



Gohan3117 said:


> Hi ladies. Sorry I've been MIA. My computer got a virus and was out of commission for quite a few days. But I'm back now. :hugs:
> 
> Liz - I hope this is it for you! :hugs:
> 
> lilsoy - I'm praying for you, darling! :hugs:
> 
> minuet - I hope AF stays away! :hugs:
> 
> AFM...I finally saw my Doc today. He did a whole bunch of blood work, including an HCG, just to rule out anything. I've been super constipated today and yesterday, but meh. Nothing really new to report. DH is dealing with a ton of anxiety, so he had an appointment with my counselor today, he said it went well! My boobs are still hard and hurting, which is super weird. But nothing else to really report, I guess. My birthday is in a tad over 3 weeks. I'm excited to go to the ocean! DH is buying me a whole bunch of new music this weekend. For my birthday. :happydance:
> 
> But I hope everyone is doing alright. I love you all! :hugs: :flower:

 I get a ton of free music online through Amazon prime. 

I have way too many HPT. I feel like I am jinxing myself by having so many. I ordered from OPK and got 21 HPT. 11 were free. And I had a bund from before. 
My bbt IS BROKEN. I am glad my local pharmacy had one. It cost less than Amazon.


afm: We are looking to move, and I wanted to move next june. However, if this is our cycle, I would be moving with a newborn. And, while that is stressing enough, I will have just graduated! And that will be a very busy season of my life but with God all things are possible right?

I have a a week or so until I ovulate. Thinking of trying everyday in FW but that would mean I have to initiate and I never initiate. ugh! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone.


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hey loves! It's official! I'm pregnant!!! Took a frer this morning at 5am and it was positive right away! So many symptoms. All week I've been super moody.. Really picky about foods - even the ones I love.. ANd I get full SO fast.. Praying that this is a healthy pregnancy with my take home baby at the end. I took tons of beach pics today to use as announcements once we are past the first trimester. I'll update my FRER pic when we get home on Friday. Love you all!!!


----------



## lilsoybean

OMG Liz!!! That is soooo exciting! I'm so happy for you! I can't wait to see the pic when you get back. Enjoy the rest of your vacation and have safe travels.


----------



## Gohan3117

:happydance: LIZ! :happydance: Congrats on your :bfp: ! I'm so happy for you, darling! I will pray and pray and pray that this is your sticky bean that you will take home with you! :hugs: I pray for a very Happy & Healthy 9 Months, my dear! :hugs: :baby:


----------



## Excited2See

wannabemamaz said:


> Hey loves! It's official! I'm pregnant!!! Took a frer this morning at 5am and it was positive right away! So many symptoms. All week I've been super moody.. Really picky about foods - even the ones I love.. ANd I get full SO fast.. Praying that this is a healthy pregnancy with my take home baby at the end. I took tons of beach pics today to use as announcements once we are past the first trimester. I'll update my FRER pic when we get home on Friday. Love you all!!!

I'm so happy for you! I pray that that this is your sticky bean!:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabemamaz

Thanks ladies for the congrats. It has just been the best. Still so many symptoms and I'm paranoid about miscarrying again. Hoping I can relax about it soon. I will be very much looking forward to my 8 week ultrasound to make sure baby has a strong heartbeat.. Tons of pulling in my uterus and hips. Peeing every 2 hours. Super bloated. Instantly full when eating. Pretty sure today is the day I should have started my period. I have a good feeling about this one!


----------



## minuet

*Wannabe* Congrats hon! I'm so happy you got great news on your trip! 


*Excited2See* I know exactly what you mean about next June. My spouse will be graduating next May, and we plan to move as soon as possible afterward. So if one of the next couple cycles takes, we'll be moving either with a newborn, or a very pregnant and uncomfortable wife! 
Thank goodness we already determined that this move(the 7th in 4 1/2 yrs) we will be paying movers to load and unload the trucks! We'll pack all the boxes, but will not move a single one ourselves. I can't take another couple days of lugging boxes and furniture up and down flights of stairs.

*AFM* AF showed up today with a vengeance, as she is known to do after Clomid. This cycle I'm really hoping to ovulate naturally and hopefully catch the egg. However hubby has low sperm count due to recovering from cancer, so that is going to hinder things. 
We aren't doing another Clomid cycle until his count has improved more to up our chances of success.


----------



## Mrs. Vet

OMG Wanna I am so excited for you!! Congrats!!! Praying for a strong heartbeat and healthy 9 months!!! 

Sorry I have been MIA so much! Lots of decisions to make over here. 
I had quit my job 2 weeks ago because it sucked and wasn't worth the money to me anymore. 
Now we decided that I am quitting law school and find a job in the field that I worked in before , I have been unhappy for a long time and they will most likely kick me out anyway as I am pretty sure I won't pass my final for the second time and that is the end here anyway. I feel bad about the years wasted on it and might end up doing online school for a bachelor's degree at some point but I am also excited about not having to study anymore and go to work and come home and be done with it. 

We are also planning on moving into a house asap. We are both sick and tired of so many neighbors (there is always someone complaining about something) and ready for more space and a yard and with me working too it won't be an issue at all to pay more rent (if we are renting that is), we can afford it now too but will have to limit some other expenses then. 
We are looking into rentals but also have a bank appointment today to see if we would qualify for a loan yet to buy a house. I doubt that they are giving us one as they want you to already have a down payment in savings and we don't but I know sometimes they do a full loan so I am hoping we get lucky. 

I do think I ovulated but I have no idea when, my temps are lower than normal post-o temps for me but too high to not have ovulated. I have been nauseous this morning and get raging anger pretty easy, I think my hormones might be off. 
I hope if we can get rid of stress because of too little room in our apartment, neighbors and law school that it can help us to get pregnant easier, I know it won't help with DH's sperm count but maybe it helps on my side to increase the chance of conceiving with what we have.


----------



## Excited2See

Mrs. Vet said:


> OMG Wanna I am so excited for you!! Congrats!!! Praying for a strong heartbeat and healthy 9 months!!!
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA so much! Lots of decisions to make over here.
> I had quit my job 2 weeks ago because it sucked and wasn't worth the money to me anymore.
> Now we decided that I am quitting law school and find a job in the field that I worked in before , I have been unhappy for a long time and they will most likely kick me out anyway as I am pretty sure I won't pass my final for the second time and that is the end here anyway. I feel bad about the years wasted on it and might end up doing online school for a bachelor's degree at some point but I am also excited about not having to study anymore and go to work and come home and be done with it.
> 
> We are also planning on moving into a house asap. We are both sick and tired of so many neighbors (there is always someone complaining about something) and ready for more space and a yard and with me working too it won't be an issue at all to pay more rent (if we are renting that is), we can afford it now too but will have to limit some other expenses then.
> We are looking into rentals but also have a bank appointment today to see if we would qualify for a loan yet to buy a house. I doubt that they are giving us one as they want you to already have a down payment in savings and we don't but I know sometimes they do a full loan so I am hoping we get lucky.
> 
> I do think I ovulated but I have no idea when, my temps are lower than normal post-o temps for me but too high to not have ovulated. I have been nauseous this morning and get raging anger pretty easy, I think my hormones might be off.
> I hope if we can get rid of stress because of too little room in our apartment, neighbors and law school that it can help us to get pregnant easier, I know it won't help with DH's sperm count but maybe it helps on my side to increase the chance of conceiving with what we have.

I'm glad that you are doing things that will make you happier in the long run. 

It can seem so hard after building up expectations :hugs:

DH and I are moving out of state next June and I am so excited. A new family, a new town, a new lease on our relationship. 

Yes, my family are our neighbors so I know what complaining neighbors can do to a relationship.


----------



## wannabemamaz

Here are my FRER's! I'll post the cheapys in a sec.


----------



## wannabemamaz

See how light it is? I will not use these again.. Too stressful.


----------



## Gohan3117

Blazing :bfp: ! Congrats, Liz! :hugs:

AFM...I took a FRER, because I was having a lot of pressure down there...turns out I'm not pregnant, I just have a horrendous bladder infection. :dohh: :nope:

But DH and I are talking about taking a break from TTC. It's just too much for the two of us to handle right now...due to a new series of unfortunate events.

DH's vitreous in his right eye is detaching. That basically means, that what happened with his blind eye, is happening with his good eye. So, he's going to see a Retinal Specialist next week, and we will access on how good his chances of keeping his vision are. Right now, it's not looking too good. :cry:

So, we decided right now we have to put TTC on a complete hold. We have been talking about getting a kitten, so I can mother something. I hope I get to get one! :happydance:

But anyway, I probably need to stop coming here so much...it just makes it so much easier to want to symptom spot. I need to just stop all this...

So, I'm going to have to go on hiatus. I'm already friends with Liz and lilsoy on FB, I'm friends with wishing on Instagram. So, Mrs. Vet, Excited, minuet, if you guys want to add me on FB, please pm me so I can give you my full name and whatnot. I'll check back tomorrow...but I think I just need to take a break from all this...I want to keep our friendships, and be kept up to date on testing and whatnot. Please pm me so I can add you guys on either Instagram, FB or Twitter. :hugs:


----------



## minuet

*Gohan*:hugs::hugs: I totally understand about needing a break, we've had to do that a few times as well. So sorry to hear about your husband's eye, I hope the specialist gives you some encouraging news.
Getting a kitten is a wonderful idea! We got one when we were first married, and then almost a year ago exactly,when I was so sad over TTC going on what could have been a permanent hold, we went and found the perfect kitty. 
The process of getting a kitten is so fun, too! Going to the humane society and looking at all those cute little baby kitties, then getting to pick out the right :cat:
Our guy was an older kitten, about 7 months, and we overlooked him the first round of looking. It was a busy day, and we had to wait a while to see any kittens, and by then most of them were claimed. Good thing too, or we've have totally missed out on a great :cat:
Our buddy got our attention by banging his head against the glass, rubbing against it and purring and meowing so insistently. Instant sweetheart. :cloud9:
I say that getting a kitten helps, and that you should pick one out who is naturally trying to cuddle with you from the start. Don't get one of those aloof snobby ones like our first kitty. :haha:


----------



## Excited2See

minuet said:


> *Gohan*:hugs::hugs: I totally understand about needing a break, we've had to do that a few times as well. So sorry to hear about your husband's eye, I hope the specialist gives you some encouraging news.
> Getting a kitten is a wonderful idea! We got one when we were first married, and then almost a year ago exactly,when I was so sad over TTC going on what could have been a permanent hold, we went and found the perfect kitty.
> The process of getting a kitten is so fun, too! Going to the humane society and looking at all those cute little baby kitties, then getting to pick out the right :cat:
> Our guy was an older kitten, about 7 months, and we overlooked him the first round of looking. It was a busy day, and we had to wait a while to see any kittens, and by then most of them were claimed. Good thing too, or we've have totally missed out on a great :cat:
> Our buddy got our attention by banging his head against the glass, rubbing against it and purring and meowing so insistently. Instant sweetheart. :cloud9:
> I say that getting a kitten helps, and that you should pick one out who is naturally trying to cuddle with you from the start. Don't get one of those aloof snobby ones like our first kitty. :haha:


I want a kitty too. DH and I have decided that I will take the semester off school . My anxieties are bad enough that I am considering medication. I am also job hunting.  Please pray for me ladies that we can find a job that will get us out of this apartment soon.


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hey everybody! I am back at work today after our fantastic vacation. Thanks for all the congrats on our BFP! We are thrilled. I see my Dr today.. I am trying to decide if I want to push to have any testing done or if I should just try to relax and wait for my 8 week ultrasound. I am feeling gross today. Woke up thinking I was about to get sick.. and instead started having diarrhea. Lovely! But I'll take it gladly. I'm having one symptom I definitely did not have last time.. My underwear is constantly wet. I keep feeling like maybe I started my period so I run to the bathroom and it's just totally wet. I guess it's pretty common from what I read online. 

Hope the rest of you are doing well. I am sad to see Gohan leave our group for now. I sent her a FB message. I hope she is doing ok. If you guys don't want to hear updates from me I totally understand.. I would love to stick around though if you still want me!!

Love to you all.


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Gohan I'll PM you in a minute! 

Excited, that is great! Where are ya'll moving? 

Wanna I am crossing my fingers that everything is going ok, what a beautiful BFP! 

AFM
Not much to report here. I took a test this morning as I broke my tooth of on saturday, went to the ER for them to take off the sharp corner as it was cutting my tongue SO bad but I still have to go to my dentist to see what the cause is and what needs to be done on wednesday and I wanted to be sure I'm not pregnant in case he needs X-rays. BFN of course. Since we only BDed once 2 weeks ago this month I am sure it's accurate. I wasn't even sad this time, it really is ok right now as there are so many changes in our lives. 

I am already job hunting now, once I am out of trial period (over here during the first 6 months they can fire you with no reason and no notice) we qualify for a loan to buy a house. :happydance: So we are looking at starting house hunting around spring next year probably. 
Meanwhile we are observing the market, learning what we can about the process and are also looking at rental houses, if we find a good deal we might rent for 2 or 3 years and then buy. 

We are getting another kitten. All of you girls who want to have a kitten, take 2 of them!! SamSam is an absolute monster!! He is attacking the dog constantly along with our feet and legs. He doesn't mean bad, he just wants to play and wrestle like a young cat. I learned that he is being so bad because he doesn't have another cat to play with . 
So since it was getting another one or give him up because it is just not tolerable right now, we went to one of the local shelters and they are getting a bunch of cats his age next weekend from Spain and might have another one by then. Longest week ever I can tell you! This was unplanned but we are excited to add to our little family and hope that this will calm things down for us and our dog! 
We are already thinking of names but haven't come up with one yet. It will most likely be another boy! :happy dance:

So, things are getting tight in our apartment for now, the cats basically will have the spare room for their litter box and to be put in there if we need to separate them from the dog (we can't leave them together unattended yet). Between that and me starting to work again and us trying to move into a house we will just keep NTNP until things are settled next year, then we might take some time of actively trying again. 

I will keep checking in though and see what everyone is doing and obsess about symptoms here and there! :D


----------



## lilsoybean

wannabemamaz said:


> Hey everybody! I am back at work today after our fantastic vacation. Thanks for all the congrats on our BFP! We are thrilled. I see my Dr today.. I am trying to decide if I want to push to have any testing done or if I should just try to relax and wait for my 8 week ultrasound. I am feeling gross today. Woke up thinking I was about to get sick.. and instead started having diarrhea. Lovely! But I'll take it gladly. I'm having one symptom I definitely did not have last time.. My underwear is constantly wet. I keep feeling like maybe I started my period so I run to the bathroom and it's just totally wet. I guess it's pretty common from what I read online.
> 
> Hope the rest of you are doing well. I am sad to see Gohan leave our group for now. I sent her a FB message. I hope she is doing ok. If you guys don't want to hear updates from me I totally understand.. I would love to stick around though if you still want me!!
> 
> Love to you all.

Please don't leave us!!! 

So, my Ovarian Reserve Test came back today. They said my ovaries are working better than they predicted for my age so I am super happy about that. I'm having the SIS test on Friday so I will let you know how that goes as well! Meanwhile, my BCP's are making my boobs soooo sore. It's awful. Oh well, I'm hoping my body adjusts soon and they will stop hurting.


----------



## Gohan3117

Hi ladies. I'm having such a hard time letting go of you all. It seems life has gone from bad to worse. :cry: Family issues, stuff with hubby and myself. I am constantly crying. I'm nauseous and have no appetite, but when I do eat, I get full so fast. Hubby is bugging me to eat, since I have a history of bulimia, I can see his point. But I just don't know. I'm still cramping on and off, it's dull, but I really don't think I have a UTI. I just...I don't know. I just don't feel right. My boobs are hurting, I'm much more fatigued. I can't make this stuff up. I swear...if I'm not pregnant, something is seriously wrong with me. I bought a Target brand hpt to see, and I swear there is a line. But if I was pregnant, it'd be so obvious by now. I'm just thinking what happened last year in June is happening again. I'm probably just crazy. I've attached a picture of my test, just to let you all see. I'm probably just insane. :nope:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## lilsoybean

I'm sorry you are having such a hard time lately. Maybe I'm mixed up on dates but I thought you just had your period recently? I thought we were sort of on the same cycle. I think I am CD 12 right now. Well, I hope you figure out what is going on soon. It sounds like you could use a bit of a break from TTC. Thinking of you!


----------



## wannabemamaz

thanks, lilsoy! ok i wont leave!!! that is great news about your ovaries. so happy for you! ugh, BCP's can be such a witch. i hate them!!

i hope gohan is doing okay today. i chatted with her on fb for a bit last night.. 

i had a great appt yesterday afternoon. my first ultrasound is booked for sept 18th. i'll be exactly 8 weeks. i am hoping and praying that i make it to that appointment. i have a really great feeling about this pregnancy. and i'm talking to myself positively!

the last few days i've still been having cramping on and off.. it stressed me out but then last night the achiness spread to my hips. i think it isn't cramps.. i think everything is just loosening up. i didn't have this last time so i am very happy about that! i've had it on and off now since last thursday so i am confident that everything is okay. i am having a boatload of symptoms all around. not too much nausea yet! only when i wake up in the morning but it goes away pretty fast.

how is everyone else doing? what is new??? i would love to have all of you on facebook! if we aren't already friends on there PM me! (if you want!!)

enjoy your day ladies!!! love you all! <3


----------



## lilsoybean

Hey Wanna!

I'm so glad you are feeling confident and that your symptoms are so obviously apparent. I think the cramping and pulling are pretty common...all a part of your uterus changing and getting ready for that sticky bean!! yay!!

I hope you are feeling better Gohan! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Gohan3117

Went to the Doctor again today. HCG level was 0.1miu, so definitely not preggo. He is concerned about my hormones though, so he did a full panel, plus I peed in a cup to make sure it's not a UTI or something. Everything else was perfect though:)

DH on the other hand...he got diagnosed with Hyperthyroidism and he is borderline diabetic. His testosterone level is lower than it should be. It should be 1.5 but his is 1.4. It's not concerning to Doc, though.

Just wanted to update. Keep in touch on Facebook ladies! Love you all! :hugs:


----------



## wannabemamaz

Just wanted to share that I'm now one week past AF and the test line is only now as dark as the control on the cheapies.. I feel like a frer would've looked like this several days ago.. I hate these tests!


----------



## Excited2See

wannabemamaz said:


> Hey everybody! I am back at work today after our fantastic vacation. Thanks for all the congrats on our BFP! We are thrilled. I see my Dr today.. I am trying to decide if I want to push to have any testing done or if I should just try to relax and wait for my 8 week ultrasound. I am feeling gross today. Woke up thinking I was about to get sick.. and instead started having diarrhea. Lovely! But I'll take it gladly. I'm having one symptom I definitely did not have last time.. My underwear is constantly wet. I keep feeling like maybe I started my period so I run to the bathroom and it's just totally wet. I guess it's pretty common from what I read online.
> 
> Hope the rest of you are doing well. I am sad to see Gohan leave our group for now. I sent her a FB message. I hope she is doing ok. If you guys don't want to hear updates from me I totally understand.. I would love to stick around though if you still want me!!
> 
> Love to you all.

I want to hear more. Please don't leave.


Mrs. Vet said:


> Gohan I'll PM you in a minute!
> 
> Excited, that is great! Where are ya'll moving?
> 
> Wanna I am crossing my fingers that everything is going ok, what a beautiful BFP!
> 
> AFM
> Not much to report here. I took a test this morning as I broke my tooth of on saturday, went to the ER for them to take off the sharp corner as it was cutting my tongue SO bad but I still have to go to my dentist to see what the cause is and what needs to be done on wednesday and I wanted to be sure I'm not pregnant in case he needs X-rays. BFN of course. Since we only BDed once 2 weeks ago this month I am sure it's accurate. I wasn't even sad this time, it really is ok right now as there are so many changes in our lives.
> 
> I am already job hunting now, once I am out of trial period (over here during the first 6 months they can fire you with no reason and no notice) we qualify for a loan to buy a house. :happydance: So we are looking at starting house hunting around spring next year probably.
> Meanwhile we are observing the market, learning what we can about the process and are also looking at rental houses, if we find a good deal we might rent for 2 or 3 years and then buy.
> 
> We are getting another kitten. All of you girls who want to have a kitten, take 2 of them!! SamSam is an absolute monster!! He is attacking the dog constantly along with our feet and legs. He doesn't mean bad, he just wants to play and wrestle like a young cat. I learned that he is being so bad because he doesn't have another cat to play with .
> So since it was getting another one or give him up because it is just not tolerable right now, we went to one of the local shelters and they are getting a bunch of cats his age next weekend from Spain and might have another one by then. Longest week ever I can tell you! This was unplanned but we are excited to add to our little family and hope that this will calm things down for us and our dog!
> We are already thinking of names but haven't come up with one yet. It will most likely be another boy! :happy dance:
> 
> So, things are getting tight in our apartment for now, the cats basically will have the spare room for their litter box and to be put in there if we need to separate them from the dog (we can't leave them together unattended yet). Between that and me starting to work again and us trying to move into a house we will just keep NTNP until things are settled next year, then we might take some time of actively trying again.
> 
> I will keep checking in though and see what everyone is doing and obsess about symptoms here and there! :D

We are looking into Florida. Although I am a bit worried about the job market down there.


Gohan3117 said:


> Hi ladies. I'm having such a hard time letting go of you all. It seems life has gone from bad to worse. :cry: Family issues, stuff with hubby and myself. I am constantly crying. I'm nauseous and have no appetite, but when I do eat, I get full so fast. Hubby is bugging me to eat, since I have a history of bulimia, I can see his point. But I just don't know. I'm still cramping on and off, it's dull, but I really don't think I have a UTI. I just...I don't know. I just don't feel right. My boobs are hurting, I'm much more fatigued. I can't make this stuff up. I swear...if I'm not pregnant, something is seriously wrong with me. I bought a Target brand hpt to see, and I swear there is a line. But if I was pregnant, it'd be so obvious by now. I'm just thinking what happened last year in June is happening again. I'm probably just crazy. I've attached a picture of my test, just to let you all see. I'm probably just insane. :nope:

Please eat something. I'm sorry you have so much going on right now.



lilsoybean said:


> I'm sorry you are having such a hard time lately. Maybe I'm mixed up on dates but I thought you just had your period recently? I thought we were sort of on the same cycle. I think I am CD 12 right now. Well, I hope you figure out what is going on soon. It sounds like you could use a bit of a break from TTC. Thinking of you!

I second this. Maybe that will serve as the rejuvenate you and your ttc journey.


wannabemamaz said:


> Just wanted to share that I'm now one week past AF and the test line is only now as dark as the control on the cheapies.. I feel like a frer would've looked like this several days ago.. I hate these tests!
> View attachment 798061

I never used those. I used wondfo and then follow-up a FRER. Althought I'm hearing the wondfos have been evap lining recently. There is another site that sells test cheaper than wondfo's or the same price and I got stark with :bfn: No squinters to worry about.


----------



## Excited2See

Gohan3117 said:


> Hi ladies. I'm having such a hard time letting go of you all. It seems life has gone from bad to worse. :cry: Family issues, stuff with hubby and myself. I am constantly crying. I'm nauseous and have no appetite, but when I do eat, I get full so fast. Hubby is bugging me to eat, since I have a history of bulimia, I can see his point. But I just don't know. I'm still cramping on and off, it's dull, but I really don't think I have a UTI. I just...I don't know. I just don't feel right. My boobs are hurting, I'm much more fatigued. I can't make this stuff up. I swear...if I'm not pregnant, something is seriously wrong with me. I bought a Target brand hpt to see, and I swear there is a line. But if I was pregnant, it'd be so obvious by now. I'm just thinking what happened last year in June is happening again. I'm probably just crazy. I've attached a picture of my test, just to let you all see. I'm probably just insane. :nope:

Blue dye test are the devil.


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies
How are you all? 
I know I'm very quiet but I do check on you all  
Gohan I'm sorry you're going through a tough time. I think a break from all the ttc talk will do you good. I will see you on instagram! Thinking of you and your DH.
Mrs vet. .glad the changes you are making feel so good! I'm sure everything will work out just fine. The time u spent studying is not a waste.. you'll see one day 
Lilsoy so glad that the test came back good! Hope your next results are just as promising. 
Wanna! I'm so so happy for you!! You looked so beautifully happy on your holiday and this news is just the best! Praying for a beautiful sticky bean for you!!!
Excited and minuet how are you?? Excited where are you living now? Florida sounds lovely! 

I have been so busy with my studies...have an exam on Wednesday. They booked my c section for the 29th of september! ! So one month to go :yipee: but I have a feeling she might want to come before then! So I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Excited2See

Wishing- We are in NYC. Countdown to baby has begun for you.

I'm either 5dpo or 2dpo.

I missed so many temps this cycle :dohh: but I was still using my OPKs. :thumbup:

So, I'm in the 2ww:happydance:. I think our timing is great!

I have a cold, can't wait for it to be over. My anxieties aren't as bad now that classes have resumed :happydance:.
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 63.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wannabemamaz

Yay excited!! Welcome to your TWW!! What other symptoms are you having? When did your cold pop up? I had a cold during both of my BFP TWW's.. That is a great sign!!! Keep us posted!!! fx for you!!!!

Thanks for your prayers wishing. I can't believe your little girl will be here so soon!!!!

Still having lots of symptoms. A ton of pinching & pulling. Peeing all the time.. Not really any nausea yet so that is nice! Everytime I eat my dinner about an hour after I can barely move I'm so bloated. And I look 4 months pregnant in the evenings! Makes me so excited for when this bloat is actually a baby bump! Feeling positive about the pregnancy and spending a lot of time in prayer. Just trying to focus on God and his plan for us. It is giving me a lot of peace!

Love you ladies. Hope you are having a nice long weekend!


----------



## Excited2See

It popped up about Wednesday. It was so sudden. I woke up so congested. And it got worse at night. I don't want to symptom spot too much but I had heartburn for two days. 

Jesus is at the centre of it all so I can only wait in him. I hope this is our cycle. 

Thanks for all your well wishes ladies. All the same to you. This cycle has been a bit rocky. Not knowing how many days post ovulation I am is driving me crazy. 

Happy holiday we are having a small BBQ.


----------



## wannabemamaz

Those are great symptoms! I'll be eager to see how your TWW finishes! I hope you can find some things to keep you busy so it goes by fast! So awesome to hear you talking about your faith in Jesus. So wonderful.

Enjoy your BBQ!


----------



## Excited2See

Lol. Don't get me start on my love for God. It's insane knowing that he life's me more than I could ever understand. When I think about our yearning to be mothers it amazes me that a parent our Father gave his only sons for us. 

I have classes to get my mind off of it.  I have DH to keep my mind off of it. I swear my sex drive increases when I am in my TWW. Not symptom spotting is so hard. I had indigestion every tww so that's nothing new. Charting as helped me to recognize new symptoms otherwise it's just a cold. 

And craving ice cream.


----------



## wannabemamaz

That's so great. I'm very much the same. We are so lucky to be loved by a God who is so good.

Haha.. That's always good!! Enjoy!! ;)


----------



## Excited2See

How are you enjoying your pregnancy?


----------



## lilsoybean

I'm pretty sure I ovulated yesterday. It was weird to not have to do anything about it because of the BCP's but I'm trying to enjoy it. My test of Friday went well. They didn't find anything to be concerned about it my uterus so that is good. Now, it's on to my surgery in October so a little over a month away. I can't wait to get it over with.

Excited - those symptoms sound good. I also had a cold when I was very early in my pregnancy and have heard others have had the same thing. I hope it's a good sign for you. 

Wanna- It seems like you are well. Tell us how the pregnancy is going. When is your next appt. again? I think you said 8 weeks. Ok well, I hope everyone had a good holiday weekend. I did too much stuff...and should have gotten more rest. Oh well. Talk to you soon!


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hey ladies. Just wanted to update that things are not looking good for me. I started spotting last night. It kind of stopped before bed and then got back again this morning. I got into my dr office first thing this morning and had blood drawn for hcg level. I will repeat it on Thursday. I'll let you know what my level is today. So down and depressed. All the drs are telling me not to get upset yet because it could be nothing. But I feel like I just know. So mad, frustrated, everything. Last time I spotted for 8 days before I officially miscarried and the doctors told me it was normal the whole way through. Even if they tell me it's normal again I won't really believe them. Ugh. If you pray, please keep me in your prayers. My hope and faith is lost at this point. Don't really want to pray at this point. Just broken.


----------



## lilsoybean

Definitely praying for you hard core! I'm really hoping this is nothing. I would feel the same as you are feeling now. Try not to lose faith. I have had friends that had bleeding off and on and had totally normal full-term pregnancies. Keep your head up liz, we are here for you.


----------



## wannabemamaz

Thanks love. I just got the call. My HCG was 11,430. She was very happy and surprised and said that is a high number. I have had no more bleeding or spotting since this morning. She said these are very positive signs but that we won't be sure until Thursday. I will go to the lab first thing and will hear back early afternoon. Trying not to get my hopes up as everything last time was so screwed up and didn't follow the mark at all for what's normal. Will keep you posted. Thanks for the prayers.


----------



## wannabemamaz

I should also mention that last time at 6w2d my hcg was 7,900.


----------



## lilsoybean

Keep us posted!! Good news so far. I'm praying for you and the baby but also that you find some comfort while you wait this out.


----------



## Excited2See

lilsoybean said:


> I'm pretty sure I ovulated yesterday. It was weird to not have to do anything about it because of the BCP's but I'm trying to enjoy it. My test of Friday went well. They didn't find anything to be concerned about it my uterus so that is good. Now, it's on to my surgery in October so a little over a month away. I can't wait to get it over with.
> 
> Excited - those symptoms sound good. I also had a cold when I was very early in my pregnancy and have heard others have had the same thing. I hope it's a good sign for you.
> 
> Wanna- It seems like you are well. Tell us how the pregnancy is going. When is your next appt. again? I think you said 8 weeks. Ok well, I hope everyone had a good holiday weekend. I did too much stuff...and should have gotten more rest. Oh well. Talk to you soon!

What brand of pills are you on. I thought most pills stopped ovulate from occurring?

My cold has cleared up but the sore boobs are starting. I tested tgis morning :bfn: but I knew it was early to test.



wannabemamaz said:


> Hey ladies. Just wanted to update that things are not looking good for me. I started spotting last night. It kind of stopped before bed and then got back again this morning. I got into my dr office first thing this morning and had blood drawn for hcg level. I will repeat it on Thursday. I'll let you know what my level is today. So down and depressed. All the drs are telling me not to get upset yet because it could be nothing. But I feel like I just know. So mad, frustrated, everything. Last time I spotted for 8 days before I officially miscarried and the doctors told me it was normal the whole way through. Even if they tell me it's normal again I won't really believe them. Ugh. If you pray, please keep me in your prayers. My hope and faith is lost at this point. Don't really want to pray at this point. Just broken.

_I am so sorry. Do not LOSE HOPE. Blessed are those who mourn, for they shall be comforted._
_The steadfast love of the Lord never ceases; his mercies never come to an end; they are new every morning; great is your faithfulness. The Lord is my portion, says my soul, therefore I will hope in him. The Lord is good to those who wait for him, to the soul who seeks him. It is good that one should wait quietly for the salvation of the Lord._



lilsoybean said:


> Keep us posted!! Good news so far. I'm praying for you and the baby but also that you find some comfort while you wait this out.

Amen


----------



## wannabemamaz

Thanks for the support, ladies. I have had no more spotting today (except for one small wipe this morning of dark stringy mucus). I am sick today.. Diarrhea, horrible stomach pains and nausea. Think I caught a bug!

Going for my bloodwork first thing tomorrow and should find out early afternoon. Please keep praying for me and baby. I'll let you know as soon as I know..


----------



## lilsoybean

I think that people still ovulate when on BCP but I feel like the pills do something to the unterin lining so the egg can't implant. I don't know...I feel like I used to. I will look it up. 

Wannabe~ Still praying for sure! Please let us know as soon as you can.


----------



## lilsoybean

Excited ~ You are right. I'm not supposed to ovulate. It felt soo much like the pain I get during ovulation plus I had the cramping and everything else. It was probably a cyst or something that I was feeling...blah.


----------



## wishingforbub

Aw wanna! That hcg number is great! All the best for today. Thinking of you. Definitely don't lose hope. It is normal to spot in the beginning. I did around 5 weeks with DS. Don't lose hope hun xx


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies.

Liz - I am praying constantly. This is your miracle baby, I just know it! I love you, deary! :hugs:

lilsoy - I am praying your surgery goes according to plan next month! :hugs:

Excited - So glad you are in your TWW! Praying this is your cycle! :hugs:

Wishing - you are in the countdown now! Looking forward to the pics all over IG!

AFM...

I guess nothing too new. My Uncle is apparently getting married again this spring...I'm in shock and disbelief.

DH, my ILs and I all agreed that I can get a kitten! :happydance: we leave for Lincoln City next weekend, and when we get back, we are in kitty mode! :happydance: 

My UTI is still raging. DH and I have abstained from sex play of any kind since I got the news. Tonight we gave in...but it was oh so worth it. :blush: I see my Doc tomorrow to find out what I need to do and junk. Hoping I can get it taken care if soon.

Oh, and AF will be here while I'm in Lincoln City. So frustrating! I wish there was a way I could skip this month...I've heard all this talk of the softcup? Wtf is it? I need to know! :haha: 

But that's about it on my home front. Oh, DH has his Retinal Specialist appointment on Monday. Please continue to pray for him.

That's all I have for you all. Liz, please update me today with results. As soon as you can. I'm praying nonstop love! :hugs: 

I love you all!


----------



## Excited2See

7dpo. I have over fifty internet cheapies. But it's still too early. 


Felt a weird dizzy kind of feeling. I'm tryiiiiiing not to symptom spit but it's so hard. Anxieties through the roof. Withdrawing from my classes today.


----------



## wannabemamaz

I can't thank you all enough for your kind words and support and prayers. I can feel the prayers that's for sure. Today I am still horrrribly nauseous. Starting to wonder if maybe this is MS as I am 6 weeks today.. I hear that's generally when it starts. I just got home from my blood test. My nurse told me to call the clinic if I don't hear anything by 3pm.. Which is 4.5 hours from now. I feel very positive that my number will be high. My dr called me yesterday and recommended for my own peace of mind to have my ultrasound bumped up by one week. So that is one week from today. She said she didn't want me to feel that she thinks it is a requirement but that if it would me helpful for me then that would be fine with her. I feel like until I see that little baby and a strong heartbeat next week I will still feel anxious. But I have to learn to let that go.

Again - thank you a million times over for your love and prayers. You ladies mean so much to me. I will update on here and soon as I get my results.


----------



## Excited2See

wannabemamaz said:


> I can't thank you all enough for your kind words and support and prayers. I can feel the prayers that's for sure. Today I am still horrrribly nauseous. Starting to wonder if maybe this is MS as I am 6 weeks today.. I hear that's generally when it starts. I just got home from my blood test. My nurse told me to call the clinic if I don't hear anything by 3pm.. Which is 4.5 hours from now. I feel very positive that my number will be high. My dr called me yesterday and recommended for my own peace of mind to have my ultrasound bumped up by one week. So that is one week from today. She said she didn't want me to feel that she thinks it is a requirement but that if it would me helpful for me then that would be fine with her. I feel like until I see that little baby and a strong heartbeat next week I will still feel anxious. But I have to learn to let that go.
> 
> Again - thank you a million times over for your love and prayers. You ladies mean so much to me. I will update on here and soon as I get my results.

Any news? I will keep everything crossed for you!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hey loves! 20,478. Just shy of a perfect double! My dr is thrilled... So happy!! Thank you so so much for your prayers. Love you all!!!


----------



## Gohan3117

Oh Liz! I'm so happy I could cry! Keep calm, drink fluids and have faith that The Lord has his mighty, yet gentle hands around this little miracle, and this little one is safe and sound inside his hands, and inside mommy. I love you, girlie. Stay strong! You are amazing! :hugs:


----------



## Excited2See

wannabemamaz said:


> Hey loves! 20,478. Just shy of a perfect double! My dr is thrilled... So happy!! Thank you so so much for your prayers. Love you all!!!

That's wonderful news. Glad that things are going well.


----------



## wishingforbub

Aw Wanna that is the most perfect news :yipee: SO SO happy for you! !!!!!!!!!!! I just knew it! Your number is so nice and high- maybe you're having two ;-) definitely can be MS with DS mine started at 6 weeks and with this one at 5 weeks! So excited for you! And lovely you're getting an earlier scan too! 
Gohan that's so great you're getting a kitty! Bet you're so excited. Can't wait to see pics! Enjoy your time in lincoln City- Nevermind af- don't let her put a damper on your trip. Your uncle is getting married? The one who's wife had left him? ??? Can imagine you're in shock!

I've been sick with a virus and allergies this week- had to defer my uni exam to December but I just couldn't write it. Have my 36 week appointment today. Baby is still breech. I'm a bit nervous to go into labour before my scheduled c section date but baby will come when she's ready. Packed my hospital bag last night so I'm just about set  

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend! Xxxx


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies! Glad everyone is doing well!

I went to my Doc today, and UA culture confirmed a doozy of a UTI. I start antibiotics tomorrow. My hormone levels are effed up. I'm not ovulating. But I guess that's as good of a contraceptive as anything, and less Bipolar symptoms. Thyroid is up so I started a natural thyroid booster. Hopefully that helps. But Doc said I'm good to try Softcup. I hope it works as well as I've read. It would be so good for me since I can't use tampons(due to vaginal scarring from rape) so this could be life changing! I'm so glad to go to Lincoln City! And my kitten! I post pics when we find our little kitty! I love you all! I'll try to pop in once in a while! :hugs:


----------



## lilsoybean

Liz- I literally just felt weight lift off my shoulders and I feel like I've been holding my breath for two days and am just now able to breathe again!! If I feel like this, I can't imagine how happy you must be!!!...such great news!

I can't wait to hear about your scan!!


----------



## wannabemamaz

You are all the sweetest. Your words mean so much. 

I am out for the count with this nausea. It is just horrible. I have an appt with my doc for this afternoon and I'm hoping I can get a prescription for something. I am not functioning and the nausea makes me so so anxious. I hate to complain because I am so thankful to be pregnant. But I am just not feeling well at all. Can't leave the house.

I'm also petrified to do any physical activity or to DTD. I'm so scared of bleeding again. I hope I can get some insight today at my appt.

Love you all. Happy Friday.


----------



## Excited2See

Gohan3117 said:


> Hey ladies! Glad everyone is doing well!
> 
> I went to my Doc today, and UA culture confirmed a doozy of a UTI. I start antibiotics tomorrow. My hormone levels are effed up. I'm not ovulating. But I guess that's as good of a contraceptive as anything, and less Bipolar symptoms. Thyroid is up so I started a natural thyroid booster. Hopefully that helps. But Doc said I'm good to try Softcup. I hope it works as well as I've read. It would be so good for me since I can't use tampons(due to vaginal scarring from rape) so this could be life changing! I'm so glad to go to Lincoln City! And my kitten! I post pics when we find our little kitty! I love you all! I'll try to pop in once in a while! :hugs:

The cups are amazing. I know some women even have sex with it. I use them.:thumbup:


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hey guys. Got a prescription for diclectin. She said it is 100% safe and should start working in the next few days. I'll be looking forward to that kicking in!

Hope you're all having a nice Friday night!


----------



## Gohan3117

Thanks, excited. I'm glad to know that someone uses them! I'm glad everything is going smoothly, dear Liz! :hugs:


----------



## wishingforbub

Aw shame Wanna I know how u feel. I had super bad ms for over 16 weeks and I lost weight but I didn't take anything for it so I think this should help you a lot. Hope it works and you feel better soon xx


----------



## Excited2See

I think I'm seeing things IRL. If this isn't my cycle I'm taking a break. 

Also I may have a new job please pray that something works out. 
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Excited2See

I inverted it.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## wannabemamaz

I think I see a line!!!!!!! How many dpo do you think you are???


----------



## Excited2See

Wannabe 9dpo/Cd33. Tomorrow I will try with first morning urine.


----------



## wannabemamaz

Oh man. I'm convinced. Can't wait to see tmrws test! Have a good sleep chica!


----------



## Excited2See

And I'm sure I ovulated when I did but today I got a faint line On a OPK.


----------



## wannabemamaz

I've heard of women getting positive OPK's when Preggo.. I've seen a ton of posts on here about it!


----------



## wishingforbub

Excited I think I see a line too!! The pink dye tests are the best! !

Please update us. P.s. I've also heard of women getting pos opks when pregnant! !


----------



## Excited2See

I hope this test aren't trying to drive me crazy because I clearly see something on them. Today the OPK is a smudge or two lighter than the wondfo hpt. 

I did one at 6dpo that was stark white on both brands. the clinical guards are still white but the wondfo is getting a line.

Even though I have PCOS, I don't have the multiple surges of LH some women have post ovulation.

It's in God's hands now.


----------



## wannabemamaz

how are you, excited? i'd love to look at more tests!

i am still miserably nauseous. i guess the diclectin isn't working.. =(


----------



## Excited2See

I'm here. No spotting, no boob pain nothing. Just a tension headache. I can't even/ don't want to take my ibuprofen for it. Still getting a barely there line on the OPKs, and I thought I was seeing something on the HPTs. I just have to wait and see. :AF: is due tomorrow since I have a 12 day luteal. If it's here, it's here at this point. :shrug:

On the other hand I am preparing for an interview tomorrow. I would really love to get this job, I ask that you ladies pray for me and for us. This job would mean not having to delay TTC but means that if for some reason I don't get pregnant in the year a lot of the cost could be on the new insurance. 

I AM SOOOO SORRY THAT YOURE STILL GETTING MORNING/ALL DAY SICKNESS.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Gohan3117

Hi ladies.

I don't have too much time right now to talk, but DH saw the Retinal Specialist, and it's bad...really bad. Since June, he has developed retinal tears, viterous detachment and a deteriorated vision. They said since this has progressed so rapidly, that it will continue at this rate. Which means in two months time, without treatment, his retina will detach and he will most likely lose all current vision and be completely blind. This is serious. He has a procedure tomorrow to attempt to seal the tears, but there is no guarantee that it will work, and if it does, it's not guaranteed that it will hold and he could still go blind. So, it's just a matter a time. We might have 2 months, maybe more, maybe less. So please pray for peace in this situation. It's so hard right now...


----------



## wannabemamaz

excited.. i'm praying for your interview. let us know how it goes. how are you today? any sign of AF? fingers crossed!!

oh elena. i'm so sorry.. that is just devastating news. but god is the ULTIMATE healer. and we must keep our hope in him. praying for your husband and for you both in this time of stress and worry. i pray that the doctors would have healing hands. on a side note.. HAPPY BIRTHDAY! I pray that God would bless you this year and that it would be the best year yet. i hope you can find time today to celebrate YOU. you are special and you deserve to be celebrated..

how are all my other ladies?


----------



## Excited2See

@gohan. I'm so sorry that this is happening. I hope the surgery helps. :-/
Enjoy the vacation with your husband. I know your breakthrough is coming just like ours. 

Today Fertilityfriend said was my test day. I'm 12dpo. No spotting, no cramping. No sign of AF. I took a first response digital and forgot about it.:dohh: Will have to retest tomorrow. 

When I came back from my interview I dropped it before getting to see what it said. When I looked at it it said yes but I want to take that reading with a grain of salt. 

I have a follow up interview tomorrow which I hope is a good sign!

I want to add you ladies on social media. Anyone interested send me a PM and I will send my Facebook and instagram.


----------



## wannabemamaz

Just messaged you!!


----------



## Excited2See

@Gohan isn't today your birthday?


Happy Birthday


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hey ladies. This morning is my ultrasound. So nervous. It's in an hour and 20 minutes. I'm specifically praying for a heartbeat over 120bpm. I'll update you as soon as I can...


----------



## wannabemamaz

Heartbeat 124. Baby is measuring 6w1d instead of 7.. But sac is measuring 7w6d. I'm beyond stressed and feel that this is bad news. The tech wouldn't give me any insight and said I would need to follow up with my dr.


----------



## Excited2See

I'm so sorry that you're stressed by this news . Did your doctor call you yet? Yet?
The most accurate measurement of the fetus is the crown rump length.
The gestational sac is like a fluid filled balloon, not a perfect sphere. So the measurement of the sac can vary quite a bit depending on what part was measured. If there is already a fetal heart beat, that is a great sign. Keep your follow up appointments with your OB doctor.


----------



## wannabemamaz

No. They may not get the results today.


----------



## Excited2See

I read a lot of stories from women who measured behind because the doctor was using the LMP date and it doesn't take into account that some wine ovulate later with a short literal phase. I have everything cross for you.


----------



## Excited2See

How are you ladies doing? I'm 15dpo. :bfn:: on a wondfo, went to take a dollar store and got so caught up that I forgot I was there to POAS.:dohh:

I give it three more days until I call my doctor. I know I ovulated, I wish :witch: comes or I get a :bfp:


----------



## lilsoybean

Hang in there Liz!! One day at a time... Keep us posted.

Sorry I've been MIA girls. Checking in on you and thinking of you all the time !


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies. Today is my and DH's last day on the beach. This has been so wonderful. DH was able to conquer his fear of water and I taught him how to swim! I am so blessed!

But, I am 4 days late for AF. I was supposed to get AF last Thursday, no signs whatsoever. I'm kinda worried. I'll test when I get home, I have one more blue-dye test, but I'm stopping at the dollar store to get some New Choice. Anyway, it's been wonderful! How are you all doing? I love you all! :hugs:


----------



## Excited2See

Gohan3117 said:


> Hey ladies. Today is my and DH's last day on the beach. This has been so wonderful. DH was able to conquer his fear of water and I taught him how to swim! I am so blessed!
> 
> But, I am 4 days late for AF. I was supposed to get AF last Thursday, no signs whatsoever. I'm kinda worried. I'll test when I get home, I have one more blue-dye test, but I'm stopping at the dollar store to get some New Choice. Anyway, it's been wonderful! How are you all doing? I love you all! :hugs:

I'm glad that you enjoyed your vacation. 

I hate to be the bearer of bad news however, I think you need a more accurate method of charting your period. If every month you're late thane you're not late. Your cycle is just more days than you think it is. 

Temping will remove a lot of the stress that being "late" comes with. Temping along with maybe OPKs and every other day sex has worked for many women. 

Are you TTA right now that would cause you to be worried? 

Glad you're husband learned to swim. It's an awesome skill to have.


----------



## Gohan3117

Excited - my cycles always vary from 30-34 days. I go off of my Ovuline's estimated AF arrival. If you go off of that, I'm officially 2 days late if you go by CD34 being AF arrival. AF was supposed to come on CD32, but it's CD36 right now. I understand what you are saying, hon. But I have only gone over CD34 very rarely, when I say late, I go by my ETA of AF on Ovuline. I just wanted to clear that up. :hugs:


----------



## Excited2See

My cycles are 33-35. I'm now CD 42(?).

I'm getting evaps on my wondfo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Gohan3117

I think the bottom one looks positive! Praying this is your cycle, hon! :hugs:


----------



## Excited2See

Headed to the doctor this afternoon. Going to request blood work.


----------



## Gohan3117

I took my last HPT, and I did it super early in the morning, and forgot to look at it. At about 11:30 this morning, I looked and it has a faint blue line, but I'm absolutely sure it's an evap. I bought the Target brand tests not knowing they were blue dye tests. I go to see my Doctor tomorrow, anyway, so I'll let him do a blood test.

CD37, no AF. I've been having some dull cramps, but no AF. Not too many symptoms to report, really. Other than the dull cramps, I'm having some creamy CM, but nothing else, really. 

I just wanted to update you all. :hugs:

Please update us when you hear about your blood test results, Excited! :hugs:


----------



## Excited2See

Doctor prescribed Provera to restart cycle. Going to be taking a break from ttc but I will be here for your ladies until you get your bfp and we become a motherhood group. 

I need to take a break focus on my love for God, &#55357;&#56844;


----------



## lilsoybean

I'm sorry Excited! I hope you are able to find peace and focus.

Liz- What's going on with you. Have you spoken to doc?


----------



## Gohan3117

lilsoybean said:


> I'm sorry Excited! I hope you are able to find peace and focus.
> 
> Liz- What's going on with you. Have you spoken to doc?

Hey lilsoy. I'm obviously not Liz. :haha: But I do keep tabs with her on a daily basis. She's hanging in there, her morning sickness has turned into all day sickness. She hasn't heard back from her Doctor yet as far as I know, and if she has, she has not told me. But she's doing alright, prayers for her would be greatly appreciated. :hugs:


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hey ladies. 

I am miserable! I hate saying that because I am so so thankful but sheesh I feel awful. I am up for a few hours every night with what I can only imagine is horrible gas pains and indigestion. Today it has carries on for most of the day. I am so uncomfortable I can barely stand it. But just trying to remember how many changes my body is making.. 

I am seeing my dr on Thursday to discuss my pregnancy in general and to see if I can increase the dosage of my diclectin. The nausea is so bad still. Trying to hang in here. Did I never update on what my dr said after my ultrasound? I'm having problems remembering...

Hang in there excited. I really hope you can get some answers soon. Proud of you for how you are strengthening your faith through this.

Elena.. I hope you get some answers too!!

How are you, lilsoy? Anything new?

I did have a serious chat with my boss today. Looks like I'll only be working M-W-F for the next 4 weeks in the hopes that the days off will give me some reprieve from the stress of trying to get into work.. I think it will be helpful..

Well my stomach is grumbling and gurgling at the same time so I'm off to find a snack that I can stomach. Ugh. Please keep my sanity in your prayers.

Love you all!


----------



## wannabemamaz

Oh shoot I never did update you. I'm sorry! I did hear back from my dr that day. She read over the results and had absolutely no concerns at all. She said that the measurements at this stage aren't an exact science and that it is easy for the tech to be slightly off or for baby just to be a bit small. She told me not to even think about it again and she didn't want me to do any follow up testing or scans until my 11-13 week scan. So I have that booked for Oct 23. Sorry I never told you!!!


----------



## Excited2See

Hey guys, 

I was taking the day to just restrengthening my self. Went to church last night for a few hours. 

The lab tech thought it would be funny to tell me that I'm pregnant as a joke.

For us as a couple the break is to help me focus on a few things I might be losing sight of. I can't make myself pregnant before it is going to happen. Stressing myself out is not cool. 

The doctor assured me that if I am pregnant and took provera that I wouldn't miscarry. So, that is a comforting thought too.

How are you all feeling today?


----------



## Gohan3117

Liz - I'm so glad to hear that the Doc isn't concerned! :hugs: Your little baby is safe inside their mommy! :hugs: :baby:

Excited - It's good to just relax and spend time with God, I wish I had the faith you do! :hugs: 

AFM...AF came today. 6 days late. :dohh: It's not too bad this time around, which is nice. :thumbup:

DH had his eye procedure done this morning. When we went in his Doc checked the progression of the retinal tears and the vitreous detachment, and there was no progression. He said this is the best thing that could have happened. He had the procedure done, and it was a complete success. He said that this is exactly how it needed to go, and since everything went so well, that his chances of going blind within the year have almost vanished. Doc said that he will have his vision for years to come, as long as nothing else pops up. :happydance: I'm so grateful for this. God is good! :happydance: :cloud9:

DH and I are in kitty mode now. We get paid Friday, and that will be the beginning of our search. :cat:

I love you all very much! :hugs:

Missing you, lilsoy! :flower:

Has anyone heard from wishing? I wanna know how she's doing! :)

I'll talk to you all soon! :hugs:


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies!

Uhm, I just wanted to ask you all to pray for a very important matter.

We found a kitten on an adoption website, and we absolutely fell in love. She's got vision issues, just like DH. Her vision is stable, but permanent. So, it won't require any further treatment, but no chance of her lost vision coming back. But that just makes us love her even more. We sent in the application for her right away, and we just pray that this little girl will come home to us. This is going to be a big deal in our lives, and we would like as much prayer as possible. We want God in this too. I've attached a picture of this adorable little lady!

Thank you all for being so wonderful! I will keep you posted on our kitty situation!
 



Attached Files:







crystalkitty.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Excited2See

Praying Gohan!


----------



## Excited2See

After speaking to someone they advised me not to take the prover until I get a blood test from the doctor. I am trying my best not to symptom spot but it can be so hard. I want to wait until CD60 before requesting the blood test. I might even go back to my endocrinologist for it. If I am pregnant that would mean I would then be 7 weeks 1 day. I don't mind (I do) if I am out, but I couldn't forgive myself if I took something and cost me to miscarry. This is all supposing this is not just an anovulatary cycle.


----------



## Gohan3117

Hi ladies! It's been super slow on here. :nope:

A quick update:

We were not chosen for the kitten. They wanted too many things and ultimately judged us for things we cannot control. So, that's that.

But, we do have an adoption in place, and we just have to wait until the kittens are old enough to be weened. They are about 5 weeks old as of now, and are very tiny. But oh, so cute! :cloud9: So, in about 2-3 weeks, our little furrball will come home with us!

She is a white Siamese/Tabby mix. I've attached a picture. :cloud9:

We are adopting her from a woman in a close town. I'm so blessed to find our little kitten. :cat:

That's all for now. I miss you all! Updates would be wonderful! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lilsoybean

Hey girls,

I just wanted to say hello. There isn't anything new from me. I'm ready to get this surgery over with and get off these BCP's. They make my boobs big and sore plus they make me spot all the time...it sucks!! I'm going to a wedding next weekend in NYC so I will be pretty busy until I get back from that. I have to get plans togethr for the sub and also just get myself ready. I'm excited for a mini vacation though. 

What's new with everyone?

Excited~ Sounds like you are still in limbo. When will you get some answers?

Gohan~ Congrats on the new edition to your family. That will be exciting.

Liz~ What's new with your pregnancy? I hope you are feeling better.

Mrs. Vet~ What's new with you. I haven't heard from you in a long time.

Wannabe ~ It's probably any day for you now right?

Well, I just wanted to check in . I hope you are all well and enjoying life.


----------



## Excited2See

Congratulations on the new kitty. 

As for me I think I have an yeast infection. This just hit me out of no where! Im heading to the pharmacy now to get some treatment because there is no way I can wait for a RX.:cry:

I think I might have a UTI because of the constant urination. 

And I won't be out of the limbo for 12 or so days when I get blood drawn.


----------



## Excited2See

Seems like I am talking to myself. So I do have a UTI and a yeast infection. So I have to take antibiotics for three days and them one dose of the yeast infection cream. 

Blood draw in a few days.


----------



## lilsoybean

I'm here to listen/read :). Ugh! A UTI and yeast infection at the same time sound HORRIBLE!! I hope you feel better soon. I've heard that a yeast infection can be a good sign of pregnancy because of the imbalance of hormones. Hang in there!


----------



## Gohan3117

Excited - I'm sorry to hear about the UTI and yeast infection. I'm still fighting my UTI, and they suck so badly. :nope: I'm praying for you that it gets better. And I agree with lilsoy, I've heard yeast infections are fairly common when it comes to pregnancy. It has to do with the hormone and pH balance changing in your body during pregnancy. Praying this is a good(yet super annoying) sign! Praying for your blood draw to go well! :hugs: :flower:

AFM...I'm in the process of doing some DIY projects for Miss Chi before she comes home. I'm decorating a box to put over her litter tray, to kind of hide it out of sight, if you know what I mean. I got her a little collar yesterday, and I'm going out this weekend to buy some fabric to *attempt* (keyword, attempt) to make her a little bed. We are going out next weekend to pick out her food/water bowls and get her ID tag. It's all coming together! :cloud9: :cat:

Like I said above, I'm still fighting my UTI. I go in on Wednesday to get labs drawn, and Doc will do an hCG level, just as a precaution. It's pretty standard now. DH picked up some hours at work, which is nice. :thumbup:

Although, our washing machine is broken. We have a repairman coming tomorrow, but if it can't be salvaged, we're in the market for a new one. :dohh: Seems like every appliance we own is dying. Ughh. :nope:

Fall has officially begun, and it is still rocket hot here in Kirkland. Although, it could just be me. :shrug:

Anyway, that's about it for me. I haven't heard from Liz recently, I'm gonna PM her on FB and see how she's doing.

wishing should be due any time now. :happydance:

I love you all! :hugs: :kiss: :flower:


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies :hi: how are you all? 

Gohan so so happy you're getting a kitty sooo super cute and I love her name- Miss Chi  &#9829;
Excited sorry to hear about your uti and yeast infection. ..I agree too.. very common in pregnancy. With DS I suffered with yeast infections a fair bit. I hope you feel better soon. Soaking in a bath with sea salt or epsom salts can help soothe it. Or google bicarb of soda paste to put in Bath to balance your pH- I remember reading about that. 

Lilsoy how are you? When is your op? I hate bcp too..so hard to find the right ones. 
Wanna are you ok? I hope your MS has subsided a bit at least. I know how you feel :-( when is your next scan? In October? 

Well I'm 39w1day and I feel like I'm gonna pop :haha: I have my section booked for next Monday when I'll be 40w. The hospital actually thinks I will only be 39w3d then so I'm curious to see if baby wants to come beforehand. Baby is breech though. Have had a few false alarms though..nothing to warrant going in to the hospital though. I will update you all by monday  very excited and I want to thank you all for keeping me sane on my ttc journey. I am praying for bfps for all of you too xx


----------



## Excited2See

wishing- so excited that you'll be meeting your daughter soon,

Thanks for responding guys while I had my pity party.

hope everyone is well.


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hey ladies! I'm just back from a 4 day trip to Eastern Canada.. We visited DH's family.. It was a good but tiring time. I was forced to eat regular meals so the MS was not too bad. Can't believe I am 8w5d! So crazy. Nothing new really.. My next scan is booked for Oct 23. I will be exactly 13 weeks. So nervous for it! I'm feeling really nauseous again today. Ugh.. Hanging in there though. I cut back my hours at work for the next 4 weeks in hopes my Ms will die down after that.

Elena.. Your kitty is so adorable! I'm so happy for you!! You must be so excited!!

Excited.. Sorry about what you're going through. I hope it clears up soon!!

Lilsoy have the best time at the wedding!! Your surgery is coming up! Hang in there!

Wishing.. I can't believe you are so close. I am so thrilled for you! You must be so excited!!!

Have a good day everybody. Talk to you soon!


----------



## Excited2See

Gohan3117 said:


> Excited - I'm sorry to hear about the UTI and yeast infection. I'm still fighting my UTI, and they suck so badly. :nope: I'm praying for you that it gets better. And I agree with lilsoy, I've heard yeast infections are fairly common when it comes to pregnancy. It has to do with the hormone and pH balance changing in your body during pregnancy. Praying this is a good(yet super annoying) sign! Praying for your blood draw to go well! :hugs: :flower:
> 
> AFM...I'm in the process of doing some DIY projects for Miss Chi before she comes home. I'm decorating a box to put over her litter tray, to kind of hide it out of sight, if you know what I mean. I got her a little collar yesterday, and I'm going out this weekend to buy some fabric to *attempt* (keyword, attempt) to make her a little bed. We are going out next weekend to pick out her food/water bowls and get her ID tag. It's all coming together! :cloud9: :cat:
> 
> Like I said above, I'm still fighting my UTI. I go in on Wednesday to get labs drawn, and Doc will do an hCG level, just as a precaution. It's pretty standard now. DH picked up some hours at work, which is nice. :thumbup:
> 
> Although, our washing machine is broken. We have a repairman coming tomorrow, but if it can't be salvaged, we're in the market for a new one. :dohh: Seems like every appliance we own is dying. Ughh. :nope:
> 
> Fall has officially begun, and it is still rocket hot here in Kirkland. Although, it could just be me. :shrug:
> 
> Anyway, that's about it for me. I haven't heard from Liz recently, I'm gonna PM her on FB and see how she's doing.
> 
> wishing should be due any time now. :happydance:
> 
> I love you all! :hugs: :kiss: :flower:

I'm into crafts too. I'm looking to make some aprons soon and matching potholders using some extra batting I have lying around.



wannabemamaz said:


> Hey ladies! I'm just back from a 4 day trip to Eastern Canada.. We visited DH's family.. It was a good but tiring time. I was forced to eat regular meals so the MS was not too bad. Can't believe I am 8w5d! So crazy. Nothing new really.. My next scan is booked for Oct 23. I will be exactly 13 weeks. So nervous for it! I'm feeling really nauseous again today. Ugh.. Hanging in there though. I cut back my hours at work for the next 4 weeks in hopes my Ms will die down after that.
> 
> Elena.. Your kitty is so adorable! I'm so happy for you!! You must be so excited!!
> 
> Excited.. Sorry about what you're going through. I hope it clears up soon!!
> 
> Lilsoy have the best time at the wedding!! Your surgery is coming up! Hang in there!
> 
> Wishing.. I can't believe you are so close. I am so thrilled for you! You must be so excited!!!
> 
> Have a good day everybody. Talk to you soon!

Thanks hun, It's just one of those things. Prayer meeting tonight.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Gohan3117

wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies :hi: how are you all?
> 
> Gohan so so happy you're getting a kitty sooo super cute and I love her name- Miss Chi
> 
> Well I'm 39w1day and I feel like I'm gonna pop :haha: I have my section booked for next Monday when I'll be 40w. The hospital actually thinks I will only be 39w3d then so I'm curious to see if baby wants to come beforehand. Baby is breech though. Have had a few false alarms though..nothing to warrant going in to the hospital though. I will update you all by monday  very excited and I want to thank you all for keeping me sane on my ttc journey. I am praying for bfps for all of you too xx

wishing! :happydance: You're so close to getting to meet your little one! I'm praying for a smooth delivery and the section to go beautifully. Please keep us posted! Miss you so much! :hugs: :flower:

I love her name too. :cat: It fits perfectly with her! I can't wait until she comes home! :cloud9:



wannabemamaz said:


> Hey ladies! I'm just back from a 4 day trip to Eastern Canada.. We visited DH's family.. It was a good but tiring time. I was forced to eat regular meals so the MS was not too bad. Can't believe I am 8w5d! So crazy. Nothing new really.. My next scan is booked for Oct 23. I will be exactly 13 weeks. So nervous for it! I'm feeling really nauseous again today. Ugh.. Hanging in there though. I cut back my hours at work for the next 4 weeks in hopes my Ms will die down after that.
> 
> Elena.. Your kitty is so adorable! I'm so happy for you!! You must be so excited!!
> 
> Have a good day everybody. Talk to you soon!

I'm glad you were doing better for awhile, Liz. I'm glad to hear you are still staying positive and taking everything in stride. I miss you terribly, and I love you! :hugs: :flower:



Excited2See said:


> I'm into crafts too. I'm looking to make some aprons soon and matching potholders using some extra batting I have lying around.

I've always been crafty, but since getting married I've kinda jumped off the bandwagon. :dohh: I'm excited to make some things for Miss Chi, though. :cloud9: My mom is going to be sending us a little basket of gifts for her. :cat:

I'm glad to hear from everyone! I miss and love you all! :hugs: :flower:

DH has today off from work. I cleaned the bathroom today, on my knees, with 500 cleaning products. Talk about feeling dizzy from the fumes. :dohh:

Taco's are on the menu for dinner tonight. I'm finally beginning to feel better. I'm sleeping better and I feel more rested. I'm motivated to get things done for Miss Chi. I'm feeling better than I have in months. (minus the UTI) 

Anyway, that's about it for me! I love you all! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Gohan3117

Quick update: Washer is broken. We're buying a new one soon. :dohh: :nope:

Nothing else to report for now. I love you all! :hugs:


----------



## Excited2See

Since I enjoy doing laundry Im excited you're buying a new washer. 

Last day of antibiotics. I started a new diet.


----------



## Gohan3117

Excited2See said:


> Since I enjoy doing laundry Im excited you're buying a new washer.
> 
> Last day of antibiotics. I started a new diet.

I enjoy doing laundry too. :blush:

What kind of diet did you start? I hope the antibiotics killed the infection. Love you, girlie. :hugs:

AFM...I talked to the lady who is raising Miss Chi's litter, and she said that the kittens are in the process of being weened and should be ready by next weekend or early that next week. So, only about a week and a half to go! :happydance: :cat:

I splurged yesterday and bought Miss Chi a food and water bowl set, and a couple of toys. :blush: DH didn't mind too much. :haha:

I'm still dealing with an almost absent sex drive. It's really bothering DH and I don't know what to do. It's like my mind is turning my hot spots off. I don't even know what the heck is going on with my body.

I ended up not going to see Doc yesterday, it was pouring rain and I would have had to take the bus...I had a headache and I just didn't feel like it. Meh. Maybe I'm going through a blip of depression. :shrug:

I'm getting a haircut today. A much overdo one. I'm gonna get it cut pretty short, so I can let my natural hair color grow out. I'm ready to have my natural hair color again. :thumbup:

Anyway, that's about it on my end. 

I love you all! :hugs: :kiss: :flower:


----------



## Excited2See

I'm going to see an RE on the 13th of October. I have already taken three days of Provera and I stopped. He's going to fax over my blood work to them. He doesn't think it's simple fix but he's not willing for me to wait a year. He gave me a referral in July but I never used it. I was sure we'd be pregnant by now since we are young. 

Gohan- is it bothering him that you don't want to have sex? He just have to deal with it. I'm sorry but your health is priority. Last night I told MH I wasn't in the mood.


----------



## Gohan3117

Excited2See said:


> I'm going to see an RE on the 13th of October. I have already taken three days of Provera and I stopped. He's going to fax over my blood work to them. He doesn't think it's simple fix but he's not willing for me to wait a year. He gave me a referral in July but I never used it. I was sure we'd be pregnant by now since we are young.
> 
> Gohan- is it bothering him that you don't want to have sex? He just have to deal with it. I'm sorry but your health is priority. Last night I told MH I wasn't in the mood.

It is bothering him very much. He's getting angry about it, but I don't know what to do. I can't force myself to have sex, it'll bring back too many terrifying memories of abuse. He doesn't understand. I just feel awful. :nope:


----------



## Excited2See

Gohan3117 said:


> Excited2See said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to see an RE on the 13th of October. I have already taken three days of Provera and I stopped. He's going to fax over my blood work to them. He doesn't think it's simple fix but he's not willing for me to wait a year. He gave me a referral in July but I never used it. I was sure we'd be pregnant by now since we are young.
> 
> Gohan- is it bothering him that you don't want to have sex? He just have to deal with it. I'm sorry but your health is priority. Last night I told MH I wasn't in the mood.
> 
> It is bothering him very much. He's getting angry about it, but I don't know what to do. I can't force myself to have sex, it'll bring back too many terrifying memories of abuse. He doesn't understand. I just feel awful. :nope:Click to expand...

I would think that as a previous sexual assault victim he would be more understanding. Sex isn't the have all of your marriage. I'm so sad to hear that.


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies. DH and I were able to DTD today, I was finally able to break out of whatever it was I was in.

But I'm going to rant for a few minutes. Sorry about this:

So, Miss Chi's breeder texted me today and said she is ready to be adopted. We set up a time tomorrow for us to come pick her up, which I was so excited about. But a few hours later, she texts me back and says some people are coming earlier in the day tomorrow to pick a couple kittens out and asked it we could come in the morning instead. So, now I've got to wake up in 5 hours to leave and buy her litter box and food super early so we can get her before the other people get there. I'm super pissed off. We are paying more for her because we were promised to have first pick of the litter, but now this!? I'm so angry I could cry and scream. We have to go to the laundromat tomorrow and we were going to go shopping after and get Chi after that. I feel like she totally broke the promise she made and I'm super nervous. I don't want the woman to give Chi away. I feel lied to and stabbed in the back. I'm sick to my stomach. I can't go through another fall-through. Ughh. :cry: I just want Chi to come home...is that too much to ask? :cry:

Anyway...I'm gonna go attempt to sleep. Sorry about the rant.


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies

Just a quick update. ..
Our baby girl arrived yesterday the 27/09/2014 weighing 3.33kg and 52cm long  she couldn't wait for the scheduled section day of tomorrow. She is perfect and we are so in love. We have named her Mali ( pronounced mally ) after her beautiful grandmother. 

Will be in touch again soon. Xx.


----------



## Gohan3117

OMG! So happy for you wishing! Post pics when you can! :)

We got Chi today! We are one blessed set of kitty parents! Will post pics later! :)


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Congrats wishing!!! 

Just checking in, not sure if I'll stick around really that much for now.. 

We are not really ttc anymore now. I am no longer in law school and am now looking for a job. We found a nice house that is affordable to rent and close to DH's work so we are moving in at the end of october. We are getting the keys tomorrow and with DH's crazy work hours the move will be mostly on me to organize.. 

I will keep checking in every few weeks but won't have much to say about our ttc journey. We might start actively trying again in a few months after all this craziness is over. 

I am wondering though if I had a chemical pregnancy this cycle, DH has been asking about that as I had pretty bad morning sickness/dizzyness for a few days, my AF is insane this time and my hormones are all over the place. I am on CD 3 now and still feel awful in the morning, DH wants me to test as he thinks if I was pregnant it might still show up, I don't think I was and it's just a weird cycle or the stress with moving and job hunting and if i was I am not sure that I want to know, what good would it do except for giving us heartbreak? 

Ok, I'm totally rambling.. anyway, I hope you are all well and I have been wondering how everyone is doing! I might not have internet connection beside my phone for a bit after we move unless a miracle happens and the provider actually manages to move our account with no issues this time around (would be the first time ever LOL).


----------



## Excited2See

Congrats


----------



## wannabemamaz

congrats wishing!!! your little princess is absolutely beautiful!! enjoy these special moments.. so happy for you.

yay, elena!! i saw the miss chi pics on FB. she is adorable!! enjoy your new bundle as well!!

mrs vet.. it's great to hear from you. it sounds like maybe you did have a chemical. hoping you start feeling better soon... hang in there girl. enjoy your new house and this new change in your life since you stopped school. i hope you and DH can spend some special time together adjusting. take as much time as you need. we will be here and ready for you once you are TTC again. love to you!

yesterday was a rough day for me. i literally did not move off the couch all day except to get food/drinks/to pee. it was a rough one. felt so horribly sick and miserable. at work today so hoping to have a better day today. saturday night i went to my sisters house and she had packed up all her maternity clothes for me! everything sure is getting tight/uncomfortable. i have a definite bump.. which is crazy for only 9.5 weeks.. but i am enjoying it! can't wait to be 10 weeks this thursday and out of the single digits! yippeeee!!

hope you all have a great monday.


----------



## Gohan3117

I've finally found some time to upload some pictures of our little Chibi. :cat:

Miss Chi Bijon Samuelsen (a.k.a Chibi) came home to us on Sunday, September 28th, 2014. She is somewhere between 5-6 weeks old. She had a rough start. She was nervous and wouldn't eat, drink or potty at all. She started drinking Sunday evening and would nibble a bit of wet food from my fingers. Monday morning, we got her to pee in her litter box and she continued to eat, and began eating from her bowl! She drank water very well, too! She still had not pooped at all since we got her, but I read online that it can take up to 3 days before a kitten is comfortable enough to poop in a foreign place. But, evening, she pooped in her litter box! I was so thrilled! :happydance: But overall, the transition has been smooth! She sleeps almost through the night, with only one burst of energy at about 4-5am. DH is so good about getting up with her. When she tuckers herself out again, her and I snuggle up and DH goes and writes his book. I wake up at about 9am, and he takes a nap with her in the afternoon. She has a lot of energy, but it's so fun to play with her! She doesn't cry in the night or anything! Very mischievous, but she can sleep like a pro! Overall, DH and I have fallen in love with her, and we know she was the one for us. She is our little Chibi. :cloud9:

But, on topic a bit...

I'm O'ing super early. I've had EWCM for the last two days, and it's only CD11. I knew my cycles were messed up. But, that's alright. I'm not worried about it. I've got our little kitten to play with and keep my mind off of TTC. 

I hope you all are well! :hugs: :kiss: :flower:
 



Attached Files:







chibi.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 1









chibi1.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 1









chibi2.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 1









chibi3.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2









chibi4.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wannabemamaz

so happy for you, elena!

just wanted to come on here and write a post to you all. as i'm sure you know, today marks the start of pregnancy loss awareness month. i know a lot of us in this thread have lost babies. i wanted to take the time to acknowledge those lives lost. today is also the beginning of the month that our precious one should have been born. due date was October 10th. i am so heartbroken but i have comfort and joy knowing i will meet my sweet one in heaven one day. i hope you all take the time you need to remember your sweet sweet babies. and to give you reassurance that you will get your baby here on earth one day. i love you all so much and thank you so much for the support you have been to me throughout my loss and also my current pregnancy. <3


----------



## Gohan3117

wannabemamaz said:


> so happy for you, elena!
> 
> just wanted to come on here and write a post to you all. as i'm sure you know, today marks the start of pregnancy loss awareness month. i know a lot of us in this thread have lost babies. i wanted to take the time to acknowledge those lives lost. today is also the beginning of the month that our precious one should have been born. due date was October 10th. i am so heartbroken but i have comfort and joy knowing i will meet my sweet one in heaven one day. i hope you all take the time you need to remember your sweet sweet babies. and to give you reassurance that you will get your baby here on earth one day. i love you all so much and thank you so much for the support you have been to me throughout my loss and also my current pregnancy. <3

Thank you, dear Liz. This month would have been our second angels due date. October 24th. Let's remember our sweet little angels and look forward to the day we reunite with them in heaven. :hugs:

Chi had a bad bout of diarrhea last night and I had to give her a bath. Boy, did she hate that! But she pulled through it like a champ! She had a better poop this morning, which was much more solid. I'm so blessed by her!

I think I O'd yesterday, due to the dull cramps. :shrug: it's whatever.

I love you all! :flower:


----------



## lilsoybean

Wishing~ Congrats on your new little baby girl...soo precious!

Elena ~ Your kitty is sooo cute and looks so cuddly. I'm glad you are enjoying your new bundle of fur.

Liz ~ Thank you for bringing attention to a subject that people often feel uncomfortable talking about. I think about my little angel all the time....she/he would have been about 8 months now...crazy to think about.

So my friend just found out she is pregnant today!! I share in her happiness because she is the one who first helped me start to crawl out of the pit of dispair that losing my baby put me in. She has lost 3 babies herself and has been trying for over 3 years so she deserves every bit of happiness this little bundle of joy will bring her. Of course since she has lost 3, she is happy but nervous of having another MC. Can you please pray for her sticky bean? I would really appreciate it. We have been going through this journey together for over a year and I'm just so happy for her. I actually thought I would be a little more jealous but I'm not. I'm just anxious to start trying again so that I can hopefully join her. 

Anyway, thank in advance for any prayers you could send her way. Her name is Danielle. Thanks loves!!


----------



## wannabemamaz

i will absolutely be praying for your friend danielle. so wonderful that she has gotten her bfp. 3 losses must be so difficult.. praying for a sticky bean for sure. will you keep us posted so i can pray specifically for her? thanks a bunch.. 

you must have your surgery coming up soon!! what exactly are they doing again? can't wait for you to be ttc again!!

can't believe i'm 10 weeks!! in 3 weeks we will announce it to the world.. i can't wait for that!! super super nervous for my ultrasound on the 23rd. it makes me sick to even think about it.. ugh!! 

on a happy note - my nausea is really starting to get better. i am extremely hungry now pretty much all day long.. i will gladly take that over the sick feeling and not wanting to eat!

i'm really looking forward to my weekend. we are going out to dinner and a movie with our best friends. we are seeing gone girl.. my friend and i both read the book and LOVED it. i highly recommend it!!

hope you all have a nice weekend!!


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies!

lilsoy - I am definitely praying for Danielle! :hugs:

Liz - OMG! I can't wait to see the baby announcement on FB! :happydance:

AFM...

I took Chi to the vet yesterday. She got her first round of shots, and she pulled through like a champ! I'm so proud of her! She started a new food yesterday, and her little kitty poos are much more solid! She doesn't seem like she is in as much pain during her kitty poos, either! Praise God! :happydance: DH and I went shopping yesterday and got some groceries and stuff. We also went to the mall and found seasons 5 & 6 of The Cosby Show for $10.00! :happydance:

But, in my personal life...

I feel super fatigued. I don't know if it is because Chi is waking us up in the early morning, or if it's something else. I just crash at about this time of day (around 4PM PST). I'm just so exhausted!

Also, I was taking a shower a few days ago, and I noticed (TMI ALERT!) a little bump right above my clitoral hood. It has since tripled in size! It has become so uncomfortable, that I can hardly walk right! I called my Mom, and she told me to take a sitz bath and then put Drawing Salve on it. I had never heard of such a thing, but I went and bought it and I put it on after the bath like mom said. That stuff smells so terrible! But she said it should clear it up in a couple days. So I'm hoping so! It's so painful! :nope:

I'm CD19, I'm supposed to O today, but I'm pretty sure I already did. CM is back to creamy. :shrug: Not that it really matters.

But I have been super nauseous today. Meh. :shrug:

That's about it for me. Sorry about the super TMI. :haha:


----------



## Excited2See

Danielle is in my prayers. 

Hello ladies. 
Hope all is well.


----------



## lilsoybean

Hey Liz~ How was Gone Girl? Loved that book! I want to see the movie so bad. Let me know how it was.

Danielle is doing well so far. I think she is 4 weeks and 4 days today and her numbers are looking great! Thanks for the prayers everyone! I will keep you updated.

So I had my preop today for my surgery on Thursday and I'm not feeling super confident. I feel like my doc keeps pushing IVF. After looking online a bit, some other people have said they feel that he recommends the most expensive option quite often. We can not afford IVF so I may have to get a second opinion. I just hope the surgery goes well on Thursday and we can get back to trying again ASAP. 

Well, I hope everyone is doing well. I'm on fall break now for 2 weeks so I'm going to go get the house cleaned and stocked with easy to make food so my husband can cook while I'm recovering.


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies! I've got some updates!

I got my blood tested last week, and my hormone levels are NORMAL! Testosterone went down, and Progesterone and Estrogen went up! Yay! :happydance:

My Uncle is officially divorced and is packing to go to Hong Kong to visit his girlfriend.

Hubby had a good report from his Eye Surgeon and he's stable!

Chi is doing MUCH better! Her kitty poos are more solid, and she's got more energy! She's finally gaining weight, so I'm happy!

DH is getting 30 hours this week and 40 next week! So excited!

Things are really looking up for us! I'm blessed! :cloud9:


----------



## wannabemamaz

thanks for the update, elena! so glad your results are normal!! yay!

praying for you today, lilsoy. hope your surgery goes perfect.. <3

i cant believe im 11 weeks today!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilsoybean

Liz~ Congrats on 11 weeks! Wow, that is soo great! 

Thanks for keeping me in your thoughts on my surgery day. It went well. I'm still very sore and on many pain meds but am recovering daily.

They found stage 2 (4 being the worst) endometriosis all over my abdomen with a concentration of it (endometrioma) on my left ovary. They removed everything and checked my tubes and they looked good so no need to fix anything there. They went in through my belly and two other spots so I have three incisions that I'm working with. The most uncomfortable part so far is that they fill your abdomen full of gas and it's hard to get rid of so I've just been rocking this pot belly for the past couple days. Well, that is it for now. I will know more on how we proceed when we speak to doc on the 20th. Also, hubby goes in for another SA on Wednesday so wish us luck on that as well. 

Thanks again for the happy thoughts!


----------



## Gohan3117

I'm glad your procedure went alright, lilsoy. :hugs:

Just a quick update:

I've had some pink spotting, with some pink tinted EWCM. I'm not sure if AF just came ridiculously early, or if it is IB. It's more than just a smudge, but not filling up a pad yet. I'm cramping, so I'm pretty sure AF just came 6 days early. :nope:


----------



## Excited2See

lilsoybean said:


> Liz~ Congrats on 11 weeks! Wow, that is soo great!
> 
> Thanks for keeping me in your thoughts on my surgery day. It went well. I'm still very sore and on many pain meds but am recovering daily.
> 
> They found stage 2 (4 being the worst) endometriosis all over my abdomen with a concentration of it (endometrioma) on my left ovary. They removed everything and checked my tubes and they looked good so no need to fix anything there. They went in through my belly and two other spots so I have three incisions that I'm working with. The most uncomfortable part so far is that they fill your abdomen full of gas and it's hard to get rid of so I've just been rocking this pot belly for the past couple days. Well, that is it for now. I will know more on how we proceed when we speak to doc on the 20th. Also, hubby goes in for another SA on Wednesday so wish us luck on that as well.
> 
> Thanks again for the happy thoughts!

So glad your surgery went well. Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Excited2See

Hello everyone. I will be taking a break from BNB for a few months but I would love to stay in touch with all you ladies on FB or instagram. Let me know and I will send you my name. 

We will be holding off until at least October 2015.


----------



## wannabemamaz

tons of love to you, excited. <3

well, i'm 12 weeks guys. can't believe it. one more week until i announce it on fb! (so excited for that!! gonna work on my announcement pic this weekend!!)
i had a fantastic appointment with my dr on wednesday afternoon. i immediately asked her if we could listen to the heartbeat.. and she said absolutely but it might be too early. she put the doppler on and within SECONDS i heard my little baby!! it was the BEST sound i have ever heard. oh man it was beautiful heartbeat was 155 bpm! my dr said my BP was 190/93 so she said that was a bit too high. if it stays the same then all is well but if it goes up at all we need to discuss medication/bedrest. ugh.

my nuchal scan is thursday at 330. i would appreciate your prayers. so worried and nervous for it. but trying to stay hopeful and positive.

my dr told me i could go off my diclectin because i've been feeling so great lately. that was a bad move! today i am HORRIBLY nauseous. i actually sat at the toilet for 10 minutes this morning POSITIVE I was going to get sick. i managed to get some saltine crackers down and ended up able to get to work. hoping this day goes by fast..

that's all for me. how are you doing after your surgery, lilsoy? give us an update!

have a great weekend everyone.. <3


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Checking in, we're in the middle of moving chaos. Also looking for a job and our dog got attacked 2 weeks ago and one of our cats has a bad ear infection (he is from Spain and born by a stray and we suspect he had it for a while before we got him and no one noticed..) so between all of that I have spent quite a bit time and money with the fur babies at the vet! DH has night shift mostly which he enjoys but it means he can't help as much.. I have no idea where I am in my cycle, with all the stress I don't expect to get pregnant anyway...

Wanna congrats on being 12 weeks!! I hope everything keeps going well!! 

lilsoy, how are you doing now? Did you recover a bit? I hope that will help you, it sure sounds rough! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Gohan3117

We'll miss having you around, Excited! :hugs: Liz, im so happy for you! I can't wait to see the announcement! :happydance: Mrs. Vet: I'm praying for your fur babies! I hope they get better, and the job search is fruitful! :hugs:

AFM: AF showed up the day after I posted. 5 days early. That's ridiculous! It has been super weird this month, though. It's been super heavy, but the cramps have been minimal, almost nonexistent. So strange. Chi is doing very well! Eating wonderfully, growing like crazy and gaining weight like a good kitten! She's so wonderful! DH is getting a standard 40 hours a week now, which is a blessings! So, we are doing well over here! :)


----------



## lilsoybean

Hey ladies,

I'm going back to work tomorrow....blah! I'm not looking forward to it. I still feel pretty sore but I'm much better. I'm sure a whole day of teaching children is going to be pretty exhausting. I'll get through it though. I'm also anxious for tomorrow because we meet with our fertility doctor to discuss how the surgery went and what we are going to do next. I'm hoping they will know the results of Nicks SA by tomorrow but it will probably take longer to get his results. 

I really hope that this surgery helps us get pregnant. I can't wait to start trying again! I just stocked up on OPK's and can't wait to start using them.


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Checking in trying to be better and check in more often now! 
I wish I had more to contribute than encouragement for all of you and prayers! 

We are moving next week and the house is not nearly ready, calling the landlord tomorrow to gently remind her of our moving date, the kitchen is only half ready and the shower in the bathroom isn't ready either, plus all of their tools and stuff is sitting around there! I am getting worried if the place is going to be ready for us to move in on time! 

Thank you Gohan! I'm sorry AF showed for you! :(

lilsoy I hope you get the results tomorrow and that they are good news!


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies!

I'm glad to hear from you, Mrs. Vet. I hope that moving goes smoothly. :hugs:

Everything is going well on my end. AF just got over yesterday. I've felt unbelievably weepy recently. Nips are sensitive too. Meh. I don't know.

My MIL took me out for breakfast, a pedicure, shoes and coffee today. It was very nice. :thumbup:

DH is getting 40 hours every week now, and he got a raise! I'm so proud of him! :thumbup: :happydance: :cloud9:

Other than that, not too much going on here. I love you all! :hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Ok we aren't really trying right now so I have no idea where I am in my cycle but we dtd a bit over a week ago and I had EWCM every day since. 

Today I came home starving and made a toast with fried egg and have been having heartburn ever since. I have no appetite but am hungry so I only ate a bit of bread earlier and just had a yoghurt with some cereal before going to bed. 

I have a lot of anxiety and am beyond tired, today was a very long day and with all the stress and chaos my diet has been really bad lately so I guess I'm getting payback for that. But of course on the back of my mind I am thinking about how all this could be symptoms!

I will try to remember taking my temp in the morning to see if it's my post-O temp or not, i will just cave a little bit and then stop thinking about it again! lol


----------



## otonsgirl

Hey everyone! Just started TTC. Since I just stopped BCP, and am not monitoring BBT, I have no idea what's going on inside there. We're just having stress free fun for now.

I am however feeling quite queasy, spotting, constipation, crying, irritable and have lower back pain! 

The waiting is horrible! Glad to join this thread!


----------



## wannabemamaz

Those are good signs mrs vet! Keep us posted!

How did your first day back go lil? I've been thinking about you!! Can't wait for you to be TTC again!

Welcome, otons! We are happy to have you. Tell us a bit about yourself. Where are you at in your cycle? Sounds great!

I am almost 13 weeks! Can't believe it.. Can't wait to get my NT scan over with on thurs and announce it to the world!! Eeeeek!!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi everyone
Just a quick hello and update. .. I hope you are all well! ! 

We have been very stressed. DD was born with some hip problems due to her being breech for so long and has had to go in a harness to help correct it. She's had it on since 6 days old. She'll have to wear it for minimum 12 weeks. It's so heartbreaking to see her in it but apparently it doesn't bother her. It's taking a bit of adjusting but so far it's working thank God. She has weekly check ups and we pray that at her scan at 6 weeks shows great improvement. Please say a little prayer for her if you can.
Xxxx


----------



## lilsoybean

wannabemamaz said:


> Those are good signs mrs vet! Keep us posted!
> 
> How did your first day back go lil? I've been thinking about you!! Can't wait for you to be TTC again!
> 
> Welcome, otons! We are happy to have you. Tell us a bit about yourself. Where are you at in your cycle? Sounds great!
> 
> I am almost 13 weeks! Can't believe it.. Can't wait to get my NT scan over with on thurs and announce it to the world!! Eeeeek!!!

Hi there, I can't believe you're 13 weeks. I can't wait to see the announcement on FB! I also can't wait to hear about your US on Thursday. I have some other friends that are having important US's on Thursday so that is going to be a big day.

My first day back was pretty good. After school, I went to the doctor, had dinner. I got home around 6 and went to bed and slept till the next morning. I was so tired and sore! Wearing actually pants isn't comfortable so I have to creative with my school attire.

Hubby's SA wasn't great again. It seems like whenever we fix one problem, another one pops up. First is was low morphology, then it was low motility, now it's low count and morphology. Doc said it's not hopeless though because his numbers aren't horrible. We are supposed to try naturally for 6 months. If not pregnant then, he wants to try IVF which I don't think is an option so I'm thinking if it doesn't happen then, we might just give up on this whole baby thing. After about a year, the endometriosis will start to build up again and my fertility will decrease with every month so it doesn't seem like we have many choices besides IVF. Maybe we'll have a miracle though. Who knows.


----------



## lilsoybean

wishingforbub said:


> Hi everyone
> Just a quick hello and update. .. I hope you are all well! !
> 
> We have been very stressed. DD was born with some hip problems due to her being breech for so long and has had to go in a harness to help correct it. She's had it on since 6 days old. She'll have to wear it for minimum 12 weeks. It's so heartbreaking to see her in it but apparently it doesn't bother her. It's taking a bit of adjusting but so far it's working thank God. She has weekly check ups and we pray that at her scan at 6 weeks shows great improvement. Please say a little prayer for her if you can.
> Xxxx

I will keep you and your family in my prayers! I'm so sorry you are having to go through all that. It must be heartbreaking! Thinking of you...


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hey loves.

Just a reminder that tomorrow at 315pm MST is my NT scan. Can you please keep me in your prayers that I would have a normal, healthy scan and that baby is perfectly healthy? I would so appreciate it.

I'll update when I can.. And show you our beautiful little bub!!!


----------



## lilsoybean

wannabemamaz said:


> Hey loves.
> 
> Just a reminder that tomorrow at 315pm MST is my NT scan. Can you please keep me in your prayers that I would have a normal, healthy scan and that baby is perfectly healthy? I would so appreciate it.
> 
> I'll update when I can.. And show you our beautiful little bub!!!


Definitely! Can't wait to see the little one! Good luck!


----------



## Gohan3117

Praying for you, Liz! :hugs: :kiss: :flower:

I'm waiting with anticipation for the announcement! :happydance:


----------



## wannabemamaz

hey ladies! scan went great. NT was 2.2 (nurse said it needs to be under 3.5). we saw the nasal bone, bladder, stomach, both sides of the brain, arms and legs! it was fantastic. baby was stubborn so i had to get up and jump around to get it in the right position!

before the appointment i had to get blood work done. the results of the scan + blood work + history = your odds of downs, trisomy, etc. i did my blood work 2 weeks ago. i got to the clinic and they said they looked through my file and my dr didn't give me the correct requisition form.. so they could do the scan but couldn't give me any odds of anything. they said if i go get the correct bloods done then the results would come in the mail. i'm debating at this point even doing the blood work. i know that the results aren't even completely accurate.. and i saw the measurements. baby was even measuring exactly 13 weeks instead of 5 days behind. so i feel really good about the appointment and not sure if it is necessary to know the blood results..

anyways.. so excited that the news is now out in the world!! feels good not to have such a secret inside!!


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies. I've been dealing with quite a lot of nausea recently. Lots of heaving, but no vomiting yet. My gums are swollen, acne breakout, lower abdominal twinges and very light cramping. I have no idea what is going on with me. We get paid Friday and I will buy a FRER to calm myself. I'm just so confused right now. 

On another note, Chi is flourishing. She's gaining weight beautifully, and runs around like a little bolt of lightning. 

I miss you all very much. :hugs:


----------



## lilsoybean

Hey guys! Sorry you aren't feeling well Elena. Maybe you just have a little bug. Get some rest and feel better soon.

As for me, I stopped BCP and AF came right away. It's already over so I'm super excited to start actually TTC again in the next couple weeks. My friend Danielle, the one who is recently pregnant, gave me a bunch of her TTC stuff...fertile cm pills, softcups (never tried those before), CBDigital OPK's, and a FRER! I also stocked up on cheap OPK's so I'm literally ready for action! She is doing well by the way...a little scare b/c she started spotting on Fri. But it stopped. 

Well, I hope everyone is well. I know Liz is over the moon with her recent joyous announcement! Still so excited for you!

Wishing, how is DD doing? She is so adorable!!

Mrs. Vet- how's the move? What else is new?


----------



## wannabemamaz

hey friends!

happy halloween!!

just wanted to jump on here and give you all a bitty update! everything is going awesome.. we find out the gender on december 5! we have already sent out the invites for the gender reveal party that evening. cannot WAIT! my bump has also popped out this week which is super fun!! love it so much!

hope you are all doing well.. <3


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Hey girls! I have internet again!! yay!! 
The move went ok, the movers were terrible and I am going to file a complaint, they had an attitude non stop, refused to take part of our couch because of the dog hair (normally they have covers for that case but these ones didn't?), had DH build the bed apart and put it back together and then our new landlord overheard them badmouthing us when they were standing at their truck! I was livid! Then the big shelf in the office they had DH take apart as well when it didn't fit up the stairs here and some parts broke so we are waiting for the replacement parts to be delivered, meanwhile the entire office room is chaos and can't be unpacked.. :( 

But that is over now, we have been working 12 hours a day all week (DH has taken leave) unpacking, setting up some new furniture we bought, cleaning, organizing.. today I will do some yard work for the first time and we have to go back to our old place to clean it. But we are taking it easy today and will try not to work all day today. 

AF was late so I was getting my hopes up a bit since i was also always hungry and nauseous. I ended up taking an FRER when I was 3 days late and a line instantly popped up! BUT by the time the 3 minutes were up the line was gone?? 
Took a digi the next day and it said not pregnant :( AF came the morning after full force :( 
Not sad about having wasted 2 tests, they are expiring early next year so I am slowly using them up when I have reason to test. But annoyed that I got my hopes up again knowing how slim the chances were.. 

We will start actively trying again maybe next year, we need to recover from this move financially and I need to find a job and then we'll see.. 

So that is our life right now, it's good! Now I just need to find a job, that is what I am focusing on now beside making this a nice home for us! 

Wanna I am so glad to see everything is going great!! 

lilsoy I'm sorry about your husbands SA! It's so frustrating! But I'm excited for you guys to try again! 

Gohan that sounds promising, praying for you guys!


----------



## lilsoybean

My friend Danielle just lost her 4th pregnancy.....so heartbreaking. Sometimes, life just isn't fair.

As for me, just waiting to ovulate. I'm thinking of this one as a practice cycle to see if anything has changed since the surgery.

I hope all is well with everyone...way too quiet on here.


----------



## wannabemamaz

I am so so sorry to hear about Danielle. How unfair. I dont even know what to say. Thankful that she has a friend like you who can hold her up and support her in this time.

Let us know what happens with your cycle! So exciting!!

Good to hear from you, mrs vet! Sorry to hear about your frustrating cycle!! I can't wait for you ladies to get your bfps.

Heard baby today at my dr appt.. It never gets old! 15 weeks today!

Have a happy Friday tomorrow everybody. And a fun weekend!!


----------



## Gohan3117

So sorry to hear about Danielle, lilsoy. I am praying for her. I hope things go well with your practice run! :hugs:

Liz - I'm so glad that you got to hear your little bean! Such a blessing! :hugs:

AFM, not too much to report I guess. My uncle is getting married on March 21st, so I'm flying out 2 weeks early to help with the wedding. I'll be in Ohio close to a month. I'm excited! :clap:

If you ladies could pray about something for me, I'd appreciate it. I have an appointment on the 12th of this month to see a Gastroenterologist. It is an initial visit. I am going to see if I can get a fecal transplant done. I know it sounds disgusting, but it may be my only chance to be cured of C. Diff. And if it works, I can move back home and not worry about my mom. I'm hoping to get the procedure done before March, so I can go home and know that I did all I can do. But prayers would be appreciated. 

I am doing well, otherwise. Not pregnant, just so everyone knows. :haha: 

Chi is doing wonderfully. We just bought her a little perch with toys, she loves it so much! She's just so cute! I fall more in love with her everyday! But she likes to bite our feet. We are training her, but we are still working on it. She is gradually transitioning to dry food. She is a little ball of energy! Anyway, it's 3am here and I need to fight my insomnia, so I'll check back in soon! Love you all! :hugs;


----------



## lilsoybean

Hey girls,

Thanks for the thoughts and prayers. I may be close to ovulating. I saw some EWCM so I'm anxious to take my OPK today. I temped this morning but know it's not accurate since I was up late last night and had a couple beers so I didn't even bother recording it. I will continue temping tomorrow I guess...it's so much harder to stay consistent on the weekends. 

That is great you got to hear the heartbeat again Liz. I bet it will never get old. 

Praying for a good diagnosis Elena!!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

So sorry to hear about Danielle!! That is just not fair! :( 

Nothing to report here. Met my friend yesterday who is due in january, i am so happy for her but it still makes me sad a bit each time. 

Elaina the biting your feet is typical when kittens live alone. SamSam did that and it got worse to the point that we were considering giving him back. It instantly stopped after we got him a buddy, same gender around the same age but well socialized (means not separated from the mother until 12 weeks old). Oreo was such a blessing! 
I am still amazed, yesterday our landlord picked him up and cuddled him for a while, that used to be impossible because he would attack the hands. Now he is just adorable!


----------



## lilsoybean

Positive OPK today!!!!


----------



## wannabemamaz

yahooooo!!!! yay for positive opk's!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies, just a quick update.

We lost power last night at about 7:30. We still don't have power, so I'm at my MILs work to keep warm, since it is 36 degrees outside and even colder inside. Hubby has his district manager in the store today, so please pray for him.

Chi is doing well. She has officially transitioned to hard kitten food! I'm so proud of her! 

Please pray our power comes back on soon. AF just arrived today, right on schedule. She's a witch this time, which I expected because last time was unusually easy.

I had my first Pap test since 2011 after I was raped. I thought I'd be okay, but I definitely wasn't. It was so horrifying. I thought since I DTD with DH all the time, I wouldn't have an issue; but boy was I wrong. I spent all that day in my bed crying. I still can't pee without getting nervous. Please pray for me. I also had labs drawn, and my iodine level is low, my hormones are crapped up again, my inflammation levels are still crazy high. I've been pretty depressed recently. It's not going so well over here. Prayer would be wonderful.

Just wanted to update you all.


----------



## lilsoybean

Elena~ Sorry you are having such a hard time lately. I always get depressed when it starts getting cold outside. I'm hoping your power came on quickly. That is such a pain when that happens. I'm glad to hear that your kitty is doing so well. She must be a nice distraction from the whole TTC game. 

As for me, I guess I'm in my first TWW since July. Although, we didn't put a ton of effort into "trying" this time. I just wanted to see if my cycle had changed and if I would actually ovulate etc. I think I ovulated on Thursday. I had like 3 positive OPK's which is weird but I think that I caught it on the upswing and downswing because the one in the middle was definitely the darkest one. So I think I will test on Thanksgiving if I don't get AF before then. That would be awesome to get a BFP on Thanksgiving. I'm not counting on it though. 

So in other news, I cut 6 inches off my hair and dyed my blonde to a warm brown color. It's very different but I like it. I just really felt like I needed some sort of drastic change. My students are going to flip out tomorrow so I'm not looking forward to dealing with their reactions all day but there is no avoiding it. Ok well, that's it from me. I hope you are all doing well. Miss you gals!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Hey ya'll! 

We are pretty much settled in our house now, still a few small things to do but everything important is ready! 
Still looking for a job but it is difficult. I'm quite happy as a stay at home wife though, I still want to work so we have some extra money to save up but i am ok with waiting for the right job to come. 

Elaina I bet that triggered some bad memories for you, how terrible! :( But it's good that you got it done anyway! 

lilsoy I am crossing my fingers! 

I am starting to think about actively trying again. Going back and forth if I want to or not. Haven't talked to DH about it yet, i think he is ok either way but i don't want to get him excited unless i'm sure i am ready to try again. I'm mostly wirried that I would start stressing about it again...


----------



## lilsoybean

Yay for getting that move under your belt Mrs. Vet!!...and for maybe joining the TTC roller coaster again! I hope you decide to go ahead and start trying again but doing what's best for you stress wise is most important.

My cycle is confusing me. My temp was super low this morning. I either never ovulated (which has never happened since I've been tracking) or I don't know what else. I thought maybe it could have been an implantation dip but I think it would be too early at either 4 or 5 dpo. I guess I will just see what my temp is tomorrow morning. It could just be my cycle trying to get on track after surgery and going off BCP. I guess time will tell. Well, I just wanted to see what was going on. I think our little thread is starting to die out a little.


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies!

It does seem like our thread is dying out. I hope we can revive it. Our power came back on at about 9pm that same day I posted. Chi is doing much better in terms of biting our feet. She is the most affectionate kitty I've ever met. :cloud9:

AF hasn't really been that bad this time around. The first day was horrible, but since then, it's not been that bad. :thumbup:

In regards to my appointment on the 12th...I didn't go. The Doctor's office scheduled me with the wrong Doctor. So, I made a new appointment on December 4th. I pray it goes well. [-o&lt;

Hubby has three days off in a row starting today. :happydance: We're going to have an Anime Marathon! We bought snacks tonight and everything! :happydance:

I'm CD5 today, so this should be the last day of AF. :thumbup: I finally got some IC's in the mail last week, so now I'm prepared. :thumbup: We still aren't officially TTC, just NTNP. DH has been unusually sweet recently. He's been really cuddly in the mornings. :cloud9: 

We are having Thanksgiving at my BIL's house again this year. I'm looking forward to spending time with both my BIL's and their girlfriends. :cloud9:

My Uncle is doing well, and his fiancee will be flying into Ohio from Hong Kong the day after Thanksgiving. I'll be flying back home in the beginning of March, as the wedding date is set for March 21st. I'll be staying for almost a month. A long overdo vacation! :happydance: Emma and CJ are adjusting just fine. They call my Uncle's ex wife's husband Doc, and they will be calling my new Aunt "Momma." Emma is very excited about getting a new brother. I hope the transition goes as well as everyone hopes.

My grandparent's are finally putting my mentally ill 97 year old Great-Grandmother in a nursing home. It will be the first time in over 30 years that they won't have to care for her. I'm so blessed that they will be able to focus on themselves now. :cloud9:

Sorry for the super long post, but I just wanted to update everyone. I love and miss you all like CRAZY!

:hugs: :kiss: :flower:

I hope to hear back from you all soon! :flower:


----------



## lilsoybean

Three days off sounds great!! Enjoy the time with your hubby! Another one of my friends just found out she's pregnant. I hope it works out for her. She's had a couple mc's too so fingers crossed! I'm going to test the Wed. Before Thanksgiving. My body is doing some weird things. They could be symptoms or just my body getting back on track. It would be so great to be pregnant . Anyway, talk to ya'll later!!


----------



## wannabemamaz

hey loves. just wanted to pop in and see how you are all doing. 

it would be great to have you back, mrs. vet. let us know what you decide.. <3

eeeek.. so excited lilsoy. keep us posted! praying for you!!

all is well with me.. miss you guys!


----------



## lilsoybean

Liz~ I love coming on here and seeing what fruit and/or vegetable your baby is the size of...haha! I guess it's the small things in life :)


----------



## wannabemamaz

you're the sweetest.. thanks love.

having a bad day. and had a bad night. ugh! had a really nice day yesterday and then got home in the evening had a nice warm bath.. and then got into bed with my hubby to watch some of our favorite shows. (the office.. love it!) i got one of my horrible headaches that i've been getting almost daily.. and started feeling really depressed. went to bed.. woke up at 1am still with the headache.. and just dreamt vividly all night long. kept waking up.. was awake from 4-5.. now am miserable today and feeling even more depressed. i called my mom and asked her to pray for me. she thinks its just hormones.. im sure it is too.

i just have a million things going on this week.. i am working a full week this week because my colleague is going away so i have to fill in for her.. am meeting with a friend for coffee tonight and another friend on wednesday. thanksgiving dinner on thursday night (my mom is american so we celebrate canadian and american thanksgiving!) then small group (with our church group) after that.. then friday we are going to pack shoe boxes with samaritans purse.. and a work christmas party on saturday. and next week is gonna be mega crazy leading up to our gender reveal party on the 5th! so much preparation to do and just feeling overwhelmed. trying to go a day at a time.. blech.

thanks for letting me rant.. love you all. hope you have a great week.


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies! Just checking in! I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving! We went to my BILs house. It was nice. I got a lot of awesome stuff on Black Friday too! 

I should be ovulating either today or tomorrow. Judging by the amount of EWCM over the past couple days, and it's increase. Hubby and I DTD a couple days ago, and plan to BD again today, so we feel hopeful, but not overly so. Just trying to take it in stride. :thumbup:

Hubby and I are seriously considering moving to Indiana. Of course, a lot has to be taken into account, but we feel this will be the best for us. Please pray for us.

Chi is getting so big! She has stopped the feet biting, after we got her some more interactive toys to play with, she's doing beautifully! She has taken me as her mother, as she kneads my belly and chest while purring every night. She likes to be close to me all the time. I've fallen in love with this little kitten. :cloud9: She's 14 weeks old, and weighs 3.6 pounds. She had her last round of shots on Saturday, and she hasn't had any accidents at all recently. I'm so proud of my little kitty! :cloud9:

My grandfather didn't last 3 days with my great-grandmother in the nursing home. He brought her home. I'm so frustrated with him right now. :hissy: I wish he would just listen to me and all the other children and grandchildren. But the man is so stubborn! :hissy:

Anyway, that's about it for me. Looking forward to Liz's gender reveal! :clap: hope you all are well! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Hey girls! 

How is everyone? 

Elaina that sounds exciting but it is also a big step with a lot to consider! I hope you can find the answer about what's best for all of you guys! 

Life is crazy here, whoever said stay-at-home-wives have nothing to do all day hasn't walked in their shoes yet. 
I guess it's because we only have one car so I am driving DH to work pretty much every day so I have it, then Oreo is still dealing with that ear infection that just doesn't want to completely go away so he still needs to see the vet regular.
They are outdoor cats now after they escaped several times, we were going to wait until spring to let them out so they are one year old and it would be warmer but they waited for every door or window to open to slip out so we just let them go and it's been going really well, they always come home the latest after 2 hours and if I call them they come running as fast as they can. 
SamSam (our older cat) has been chased by a dog though that somehow got on our property and hit the porch door with his head, that was an emergency vet visit on Thanksgiving night. :( 
So between him and Oreo needing vet visits, Barclays Training at dog school (we want to do the National Championship in Rally Obedience next spring if we qualified), driving my husband around, job interviews and taking care of the house it all feels like a full time job! 
I keep wondering how that is going to work with a baby but i know it would! 

I just started AF, after she is gone we will just go back to trying to dtd every other day, no OPKs or temping yet. If we can't keep up with that because of our crazy schedules we will get OPKs again!


----------



## wannabemamaz

good to hear from you ladies.. missing you all!

tomorrow at 1pm is our anatomy scan.. please keep me and baby in your thoughts and prayers. i am mega nervous but just praying everything will go well!! i'll update as soon as i can!!


----------



## wannabemamaz

Scan went perfectly and we are having a sweet little boy!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Congrats wanna!! So excited for you!! 
Did you agree on a name yet? 
We have a ton of girl names but can't agree on a boy name so if we ever get our baby and it is a boy there will be lots of debating! LOL 

I am wondering: Does everyone know about you guys TTC journey? If not, how to you react to people asking? 

I just had a friend comment on my Facebook about how we should add a human baby to our family next. I told her we'd love to and she kept going on about how she can't wait to hear the news and all that. Of course she doesn't know about our struggles so I sent her a message telling her that unfortunately our chances are slim. 
She hasn't replied so I assume she went offline. I didn't tell her to make her feel bad but just so she knows why I am not really reacting to her comments. She doesn't know so I am not hurt by her comments, I am just wondering in general how to respond to people asking about if we have kids or why we don't have kids yet and what not.. 

Lately I am catching myself thinking about the good sides of living without children. Today when we had friends over and their son suddenly started to have diarrhea and ended up puking right in front of our door was one of those moments (I am REALLY scared to catch a stomach virus, especially now that I am struggling with underweight again after all the moving stress), my anxiety (I also have a phobia about puking) got the best of me and I started wondering if I could handle our kid being sick. I know I could somehow manage it, but that moment it really made me wonder. 
So many times lately i catch myself thinking "thank God we don't have that problem" about child-related problems. I am pretty sure I am doing this to make it easier to cope with the fact that it didn't work for us so far and that it doesn't look too hopeful for us. 

Well I guess i am rambling, it is late and I have too much on my mind to sleep.. 

Hope all you girls are doing well, even if I can't post every day there isn't a day you girls aren't on my mind!


----------



## Gohan3117

Liz - I'm so happy! Team :blue: !

Mrs. Vet - That is an interesting question. A few people know that we are TTC, such as our parents and grandparents. A few of my friends know and a couple of his friends know too. But my whole FB friend-base doesn't know. The few people I've told are happy we are trying. But my MIL makes it clear on a regular basis that she wants grandchildren and how I'm "failing her". :cry: It really bothers me when she says that. :nope: 

I think the same things sometimes. "I'm glad I don't have to deal with X." but then I think that I'd be blessed to have to deal with X to have a little one. I understand the issue with vomiting. I have a very weak stomach and gag reflex. I worry a lot if I'll be able to handle poopy explosions and stuff like that. But I know the Lord will give me the strength. :thumbup:

I should be about 8-9DPO by now. I've not tested once, which I'm really shocked about. :haha: But I'm proud of myself. :thumbup: I'll let you ladies know. I'm trying not to focus too much on symptoms. Although I've been having some pulling and mild cramps down there. Increased appetite, which is unusual since I'm always forcing myself to eat almost anything. :dohh: I'll keep you all posted. :hugs:

I hope everyone is okay. I miss you all and pray for you all everyday! :hugs: :kiss: :flower:


----------



## lilsoybean

Hey gals,

How it going with everyone?

Glad to see your announcement Liz! That is exciting!

Mrs. Vet ~ Yeah, I usually just brush those questions/comments off. Like, "yeah, that'd be great". No one really pushes the question. That might be because I actually never saw myself wanting kids in the past. It was more of my husbands idea and then when we were expecting, I got pretty excited about the idea. 

I've been trying to make peace with the fact that this may not happen for us as well. I go back and forth between feeling fine about it and feeling sad. I guess I just never expected it to be a problem. I just figured I'd eventually want kids and when I did, we would have them and be able to plan how many etc. Now, we're lucky if we even get one. Hubby has also said that he doesn't really want just one. So it's like he wants either 2 or none. I get where he's coming from but I would be happy as hell with just 1.

Anyway, AF has come and gone and it's time to start trying again. I'm using the CBDigi Advanced OPK's this month. They are a bit pricey but they are supposed to give you a bigger window for fertile days and I really need to make the most of these next few months before the endometriosis starts coming back. I got my flashy smiley face today which means that I am in my "high fertility phase" so we are starting to BD and will try to continue for the next few days. My regular OPK's are still negative so I like that it is giving me a head start. I'm guessing that my "peak fertility day" will come either tomorrow or Saturday. 

Well, sorry about such a long post. I guess I just needed to share a little more than usual tonight. I hope everyone is well and enjoying the holidays. Cheers!


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies. :hugs:

lilsoy, I hope this is your month! :dust:

As for me...AF came today right on time. I'm just glad she'll be gone by Christmas. :happydance:

It has definitely been an up and down week. My grandparents got a new dog, and I've heard he's super cute. My Uncle's fiance got her Visa approved and will be coming out to Ohio in February, and I'll be flying in the beginning of March. My best friend told me that she scheduled her schooling this coming semester so that we'll be able to spend time together. :cloud9: I'm so excited!

But Wednesday night was a nightmare...

I couldn't sleep that night, so I got up to go into the office and look at Christmas presents for Hubby. I opened the door to find my FIL (who is a devoted Christian man) completely wasted drunk and looking at pornography. He had emptied one full bottle of bourbon, and was completely hammered. I ran out and got DH. We have known that my FIL has had a drinking problem for a long while now, but he's never been truly "drunk" before, that I've seen. DH started going off on him, and then my MIL came out to yell at DH, because she thought he was disrespecting his dad. Well, then SHE saw how drunk Papa was. She just broke down. DH and I got Papa into bed and asleep, and then the three of us had a talk out in the family room. We went through the house and found numerous half-empty bottles of liquor. I was disgusted. We dumped all of them out. He missed work the next day, and hasn't quite been fully with it since. I'm so upset and devastated. I don't even know what to do. :cry:

Anyway, I don't remember if I posted about how my appointment with the Gastroenterologist went. It went well. He said that my Doctor was doing the wrong kind of C. Diff test. So, he's not convinced I have C. Diff at all anymore. He said my symptoms sound just like IBS (Irritable Bowel Syndrome). So next time I get diarrhea, he wants me to do a stool culture with the kit he gave me and send it to the lab. He will then get the results and call me. If it's normal, and no C. Diff is found, then he will probably do a Colonoscopy, to rule out Crohn's Disease (since my mom has it). If that comes back normal, then it will be diagnosed as IBS. The good news is, is that if the first test comes back normal, then I don't have to worry about getting mom sick. :happydance: 

Anyway, that's about it for me. I love and miss you all! :hugs: :kiss: :flower:


----------



## wannabemamaz

hey ladies.

gohan - i am so sorry to hear about your papa. how difficult. praying for your family and for him that he will get the support that he needs..

i hope you get some answers soon about your potential IBS! I suffered from horrific stomach aches for years until I finally got into so a GI specialist.. they gave me a colonoscopy and said they didn't find anything so that means 'IBS'.. so frustrating! i almost wanted them to find something so that they could have something specific to treat! the good news is that my IBS has been GREAT during my pregnancy! my dr said that is very typical. It is so nice not to be suffering with horrible tummy aches and diarrhea all the time!! 

my pregnancy is continuing to go fantastic! i am feeling really really good.. getting energy back which is nice. not sure if i told you guys but i do have an Anterior Placenta.. i do feel strong kicks below my belly button.. i dont think my placenta goes that low. i love feeling him jab me! and my hubby has felt him kick a few times which is really nice! i'm happy to be at the 'obviously pregnant' stage now.. and now just looking frumpy!! i have a dr appt this afternoon and i'll be eager to see what my weight is. last appt 4 weeks ago i had actually lost weight since the beginning of my pregnancy. we shall see where i am now! 3.5 more weeks until we are at viability!! eek!!

hope you are all doing well. i have a quiet week at work.. and then 2 days next week until i am off until the 5th. i can't wait! update me on how you are all doing!! <3


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Sooooo I guess I'm back in the game!

Got my load of OPKs today in the mail, took one tonight as it is about ovulation time and sure enough got a positive one! 

Now unfortunately DH is asleep already and has to be at work at 6am so either i get a very short night and some morning BD or it has to wait until tomorrow night which might be too late... 

But it feels good to be back on trying!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

No baby for us this month I guess. :( 

I only slept 4 hours last night and now feel terrible. I have pretty strong pain in my lower abdomen, like the muscles are sore. Not sure what that is, I never had this before.. 
I never had ovulation pain but maybe that is what it is? I don't think I can BD in this condition and tomorrow it will be too late, if it isn't already.. 

Oh well, what's another month of waiting, it's not like we are having a good chance anyway..


----------



## wannabemamaz

ahh.. i'm sorry mrs. vet. those pains sound interesting.. they don't really sound like ovulation pains. mine were really low (cant remember if it was right or left side.. i think left) and really low down. right about where your left tube would be. is your pain that low?? don't be discouraged! maybe your window will be bigger than you think! maybe later tonight you will feel up to it!!

hang in there, girl!! positive thoughts! <3


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Thank you wanna! 

They were really low, when I went to bed they changed into a bloated feeling! This morning it was gone but my temp is still low so i don't know what it was.. 
We just BDed this morning in case I didn't ovulate yet or just ovulated, i don't think there is a big chance that we caught that egg but who knows..


----------



## lilsoybean

Good luck Mrs. Vet! I'm not sure what those pains are either. 

I'm supposed to test on Sat. I'm really crampy today which is kind of odd. I don't have sore boobs or any other signs though so it could just be AF gearing up. I guess we'll see.

I hope everyone is ready for Xmas if you celebrate. I think we finished shopping today so tomorrow I need to clean the house and start wrapping. I'm so glad to be off work for the next couple weeks!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Just stopping by to wish everyone merry Christmas!!! I hope you are all having a great time! 

After being alone and inside all afternoon yesterday and not being able to go outside again at night as we were home late (we don't have a cat door yet) my cats woke me up at 6am, my husband and my best friend who stayed the night with us are still asleep while I've been up for almost 3 hours now. 

Should be about 5 or 6 dpo, no symptoms it seems. Not getting my hopes up as I could also be 7dpo and that would mean we missed the egg most likely..


----------



## lilsoybean

Tested today at 13 dpo....negative. Bummed.


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Aaw I'm so sorry lilsoy! BFN suck!! Are you sure about your ovulation date? 

I should be about 8 or 9 dpo now, didn't even think of testing yet as SamSam, our older cat (older as in 3 weeks older than Oreo but still only 10 months old) has been very sick these days!

Took him to the vet ER on friday as he was really lethargic and didn't eat well and I just knew something wasn't right! Spent all night waiting there and sure enough, he had a high fever! Cause unknown. He got meds and was better the next morning but it went downhill again last night and this morning we went back as now he wasn't eating at all. He had a fever again or still (I do think it was gone yesterday morning due to the injection he got), they still didn't run any tests as he was too weak for most of them, not sure why they didn't do the whole lab run but only blood work for red blood counts. 
He got Antibiotics this time as an injection and to get at home. 
He did really bad all day and I ended up force feeding him as she said it is really important that he eats. 
Now at night he is doing much better already, ate a bit on his own, took a pee and checked out the basement a bit before going back to bed. He also looks better all together but he is sneezing now and coughing and his eyes look a bit red so I suspect he has a cold. 

He had it before, his immune system is a bit challenged because he was separated from his mom at only 5 weeks and most likely not well taken care of as a young kitten (we didn't get him until he was almost 5 months). He always had swollen lymph knots which are even bigger now so we will still have to get to the root of that, if it just is the chronic version of the cat flu or if there is anything else. But for now I hope that he just has a cold and is going to be ok soon. Taking him back to our vet tomorrow and maybe taking Oreo as well to make sure he doesn't have it as well. 

So yeah, that was my weekend. No time for symptom spotting or testing here which is maybe good because I didn't get to drive myself nuts! 
I think I will try to hold off with testing until tuesday or wednesday. I got some ICs along with my OPKs so we'll see if I can keep my hands off them! :D


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies! It's been so long since I've updated you all! 

I went to see my Doc today, my testosterone and estrogen levels are perfect, but my progesterone level is waaaay too low. Also, my inflammation level is insanely high, and I have C. Diff again. I'm on Vancomycin for 8 weeks. Ughh. :nope:

I leave for Ohio in 3 months, I hope the infection gets taken care of ASAP. :(

Chi is doing very well! Growing like a weed! :cloud9: Full of energy, but so very cuddly! :cloud9:

I should be ovulating in a couple of days, but we aren't trying this month, due to the infection. Meh. :(

Anyway, that's about it for me, I guess. I'll try to post again soon. Love you all! :hug: :kiss:


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Happy new year everyone!!! To a healthy and good one for all of us with BFPs for everyone!!

I got AF for new years, started spotting last night.. :( Haven't checked today yet, it doesn't feel like AF is there but I usually don't start spotting with nothing happening. Should be 13dpo now and CD 31 so it adds up. 

SamSam is fully back to himself again. If it happens again with the fever we will have to run some bigger tests but I just hope it won't happen again. He is still on antibiotics but is allowed to go outside again now and is thrilled about it! We got our new cat door in the basement window yesterday and I have spent all morning trying to teach them how to use it. They are slowly getting it and it will be such a relief once they fully understand how to use it as they can come and go as they please and I don't always have to worry about getting them inside at night or if I have to leave. 

We are going to miss the next cycle as DH gets to go on a work trip to France for a whole month on sunday morning :( I will miss him terribly but we sure can use the extra $$ that comes with it!


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies, I can finally fully update, as my computer is fixed! :happydance:

The new year for me has not been off to a great start. With the C. Diff infection in full force, it's almost impossible to go out anywhere. On top of that, my seizures are becoming more frequent and lasting longer. It's causing a lot of stress and headaches. :nope: But, the cherry on top is the fact that I have to have surgery on Thursday to have my wisdom teeth removed. I've been having issues with them for awhile now, but now its to the point that I can't eat, drink or talk without pain. I am taking Vicodin just to survive. I am not sleeping because of the pain, I am very cranky because of the pain. I am having trouble being patient with Hubby. It's just becoming too much. 

My grandpa has FINALLY filed papers and has broken the news to my great-grandmother that she is being put into a nursing home. She went insane and accused my grandmother of hypnotizing my grandpa into doing it. She was saying that we are trying to kill her and get rid of her. She's become completely senile. :dohh: It's for the best, though.

My brother broke up with his girlfriend. This is the same girl who broke his heart 3 years ago. He got back with her, despite my warning. She ended up using him and treating him like crap. He broke up with her, and he is having a hard time. He's been calling me in the middle of the night just crying. He has a very sensitive heart, and he doesn't like hurting people. I wish I could help him... :cry:

Hubby is doing well. His hours have been cut again. He's back to his typical 25 hours a week. But he is doing well and taking care of me when he is home. :cloud9:

Hubby and I are redecorating our bedroom. I am going to get some organizational items to help utilize the space we have. I'm looking forward to getting it done. :thumbup: 

I am CD 25 as midnight. I'm not expecting anything, as we missed all my fertile days. :haha: Just waiting for AF to come and go. 

Basically, I am just waiting for Thursday. After I get these teeth taken out, and I heal, I can at least have some fun with hubby, even if it's not DTD. :winkwink: I'm just looking forward to eating things other than pudding, applesauce and soup. :haha:

Anyway, that's about it for me! I hope everyone is having a better New Year than me. :lol:


----------



## Gohan3117

Just to add an insult to injury...AF decided to show up today...6 days early! :nope: :cry: :hissy:


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies. It's getting pretty dead on here... :nope:

I had my wisdom teeth removed on Thursday. It wasn't too bad. The pain has peaked though. It's terrible right now. :nope: AF has just been terrible this time around. The cramps are just awful. :cry: I don't have time to do a complete update, as the OxyContin is kicking in...I'll update more soon.


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Sorry, I am terrible about logging in regular! 
Gohan I hope it is not too bad with your teeth! I had 3 of them removed at once and it was a nightmare, I got an infection and lost so much weight even now almost 3 years later I am still not back on my old weight (I am having a very hard time gaining any weight)! 

DH is out of the country for work until february so no ttc for us :( I miss him so much!! It's weird because we have done so much worse with deployments, 10 months of being on different ends of the world... but I was busy with school then and we were not used to living together so this time it seems harder on me! 
Job hunting is beyond frustrating because my first degree is too long ago and I haven't worked in the field so now no one is hiring me and the other one I don't have a degree, just the classes so no one is hiring me either. I am waiting for an appointment with the unemployment office to get some advice which jobs I could apply for.. 

I will find out if our insurance covers an initial visit at the fertility clinic to get some information on what options we would have and what it would cost and all that. We are set on not going for IVF but still on the edge about IUI. 
If it is covered we will make an appointment. 

I rented "what to expect when you're expecting", I just started watching it so I don't know what is going to happen but so far with their ttc and with what people are saying I feel like that movie is describing pretty good what we all are going through! 
I am curious about what is going to happen!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Shouldn't have watched a movie that is all about pregnant ladies!! Stupid me! :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## lilsoybean

Yea, I watched that movie when I was pregnant once before the miscarriage so it's probably one that would've been good but now it just reminds me of being pregnant and miscarrying.... so no good.

I didn't get to read through everything yet. I just wanted to check it real quick. Everything is going well over here. I think that I just ovulated like yesterday or maybe even right now. I'm going to try to get another BD session in today and then start the TWW. I had crazy cramps and pain in my lower abdomen yesterday which is why I think that is when I ovulated. It was so bad that it kept me from being active yesterday which is pretty uncommon. Oh well, all better today.

I think I'm starting to make peace with idea of not being able to have children because I feel way less anxious this time. I'm thinking the TWW won't be too bad if I'm not stressed the whole time.


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey lovelies. I hope everyone is doing alright.

Mrs. Vet - I'm sorry you are missing your DH. I bought the book last year when I got pregnant. I haven't even opened it, since I began miscarrying that same night. I am praying for you. 

Lilsoy - I am still praying hard for your rainbow baby. I am praying for all of our rainbow babies. I pray that we can all bear our children healthily and naturally. :hugs:

AFM... I have had EWCM for the last 4 days. Yesterday was the most I had, and I was cramping on and off all day, so I'm guessing I O'd then. A bit early for me, but I've been trying to keep more track of everything. My sex drive has been through the roof. It's insane. But, DH and I did manage to BD 3 times over my fertile window, which is good. &#128522; My mouth is healing very well, and I've not had hardly any pain in a few days! &#128513; 

I hope everyone is well. Has anybody heard from Liz or Kelly? I hope they are both doing well. Anyway, I pray that this is our month, Mrs. Vet and lilsoy! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Mrs. Vet

lilsoybean said:


> Yea, I watched that movie when I was pregnant once before the miscarriage so it's probably one that would've been good but now it just reminds me of being pregnant and miscarrying.... so no good.
> 
> I didn't get to read through everything yet. I just wanted to check it real quick. Everything is going well over here. I think that I just ovulated like yesterday or maybe even right now. I'm going to try to get another BD session in today and then start the TWW. I had crazy cramps and pain in my lower abdomen yesterday which is why I think that is when I ovulated. It was so bad that it kept me from being active yesterday which is pretty uncommon. Oh well, all better today.
> 
> I think I'm starting to make peace with idea of not being able to have children because I feel way less anxious this time. I'm thinking the TWW won't be too bad if I'm not stressed the whole time.

I'm so sorry! I really hope that you will get a rainbow baby!! 
I just wish we could all have our BFPs, why does it have to be so difficult!! :( 



Gohan3117 said:


> Hey lovelies. I hope everyone is doing alright.
> 
> Mrs. Vet - I'm sorry you are missing your DH. I bought the book last year when I got pregnant. I haven't even opened it, since I began miscarrying that same night. I am praying for you.
> 
> Lilsoy - I am still praying hard for your rainbow baby. I am praying for all of our rainbow babies. I pray that we can all bear our children healthily and naturally. :hugs:
> 
> AFM... I have had EWCM for the last 4 days. Yesterday was the most I had, and I was cramping on and off all day, so I'm guessing I O'd then. A bit early for me, but I've been trying to keep more track of everything. My sex drive has been through the roof. It's insane. But, DH and I did manage to BD 3 times over my fertile window, which is good. &#128522; My mouth is healing very well, and I've not had hardly any pain in a few days! &#128513;
> 
> I hope everyone is well. Has anybody heard from Liz or Kelly? I hope they are both doing well. Anyway, I pray that this is our month, Mrs. Vet and lilsoy! :hugs: :dust:

So sorry! Seems like it hasn't been bringing good luck for anyone here! 
Hoping that this is your month too! Thank you so much for the prayers! 

Won't be our month as AF is due right when DH comes back (of course, can't even get a little homecoming honeymoon because I get AF right then.. :growlmad:) But maybe next month! 

AFM, we have an appointment at the fertility clinic right after DH gets back, glad that worked out! For sure all testing is covered by insurance, about what options we have and the coverage of them we will learn when we are there. 
I have to download some forms to fill out for us and get referrals from our normal doctor on the day of the appointment as I need DH's insurance card for it so I can't get them sooner so that is going to be a logistic nightmare that day but I'm sure it will work out. I am glad we can get some information and then make an educated decision about how to proceed from here. 

Meanwhile I am so happy that I have my fur babies! I am really not sure where I would be without them today. 

And I am really glad to have you ladies to talk to and vent to!!


----------



## wannabemamaz

hey ladies.. just wanted to pop in quick!!

26 weeks 1 day for me.. things are going great! baby boy is moving around like crazy in there.. even with an Anterior Placenta. I was worried I wouldnt feel him but i do!! that makes me happy.

i have having some pooping issues.. it keeps getting literally STUCK on the way out.. it is horrible. i finally got it out last night.. and now i'm having this issue again today. i drink about 2L of water a day and always eat a ton of fruit.. any suggestions!?!

praying for you all to get your bfp soon.. tons of love!


----------



## wannabemamaz

hey friends! hope your week is going well!

just wanted to let you know i passed my glucose test! yippee! and it really wasnt gross at all. i did find out though that i have an iron deficiency so i am now on an iron supplement. no biggie!

hope you are all well!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Hey ladies!

wanna it's great to hear from you! I am so happy to see things are going well! Yay for passing the glucose test!! They don't even do it over here unless there is a reason to worry about it I think. 

For me, AF showed up today which is good news, she came a few days early and therefore is going to be gone again by the time DH comes home!! So happy, I was so pissed when I saw that AF is due right when DH comes home and now I don't have to worry about it! 

I am coming down with a cold, having a sore throat and a headache and feel overall crappy. Tomorrow morning I have an appointment that requires me to get up really early so that is going to suck, I hope I can even make it!


----------



## lilsoybean

I just wanted to say hello gals. AF came last weekend and is almost gone again. This thing is really starting to take over my life so I think that I'm going to take this next month off and just see what happens. I feel like it's starting to effect my marriage negatively ...not to even mention my daily happiness and contentment. 

One of my best friends just announced her pregnancy and my other best friend is going to start trying for her 2nd this summer. Last time it took her a whole two months so pretty soon I'm going to be surrounded by preggos again. It's just so hard.

In normal life news, wish me luck tomorrow. I have to host a Cookies and Canvas event at the intermediate academy where I work. I'm a Visual Arts teacher...not sure if I told you all that. I'm super nervous about it so I'm going to need some prayers all day!

I hope you are all doing well. I really do miss talking with you all!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Hey girls,

lilsoy how did the event go? 

I completely understand needing a break, I think it can take a toll on the relationship with all the ttc stress! I hope you can clear your head a bit and focus on other things in your life too! 

How is everyone else doing? 

We had our first visit at the fertility clinic yesterday. Turns out DH's SA must be somehow wrong because the doctor said the numbers don't add up and the difference between the first and the second SA within that time frame is medically not possible. 
So he is going in on thursday for a new one at the clinic and some bloodwork and I go in too for seeing if I have follicles developing as I'll be CD12 then. Then 10 days later I have to go back for bloodwork and then I have to go in again once AF starts for more bloodwork. 

I find the whole thing overwhelming and still have trouble with the fact that we have to do all of that but we need some answers and then see where we go from there. Maybe it isn't as bad as it looked after this SA, who knows? 
Maybe there is issues for me that we didn't know about! 
I hope I don't have to wait the entire cycle to get some results! 

I should be ovulating around Valentine's Day so let's hope we can maybe make it work without any treatments!


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey lovelies! :hugs:

So sorry that I've been in and out like this. :nope:

I got AF on CD26. My cycle average is now 27 days. My last 4 cycles have been 28, 27, 27, 26. So maybe my cycle is finally regulating? I have noticed a significant difference in the production of CM. It seems more "normal." When I see my Doc either this week, I will have a progesterone test done to see what it looks like. I'm hoping it's gone up, it's been almost undetectable for months now. :nope:

Today is CD10, and I should ovulate around CD15. So, right around V-Day! :happydance: I have been having creamy CM for the last few days, so I'm feeling somewhat hopeful. :thumbup:

I hope everyone is doing well. I miss hearing from Kelly. I need to message her on Instagram. :thumbup:

Anyway, I hope you all are doing well. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Yay for your cycles regulating Elaina!! 
I thought I'd be ovulating around Valentine's day, well was at the RE this morning for bloodwork and ultrasound and turns out I am ovulating today!! 
Funny thing is, OPK was negative yesterday morning, took one when we came back from the RE and it was a darker line but still negative, now the line got lighter.. either my OPKs suck or it would have been positive last night or first thing this morning had I taken one then.. 

We couldn't BD all week as DH had to give a sample today too but we will get busy tonight and hope that he has some left to catch that egg! Will also do some more BD, not sure if that will do anything but it's all we can do now.. 
They took so much blood I had to lay down (was feeling lousy to begin with this morning) and still feel weak! 

Next bloodwork appointment I should be around 10dpo so I'm wondering if it makes sense to ask for an hcg test?


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey loves.

Just wanted to post quickly. Our Valentines Day is full of antihistamines and cough syrups, as we both have some sort of bronchial infection. On top of that, my nausea is terrible.

Also, please pray for my family. My great-grandmother passed away tonight, at about 3:30am EST. I will not be attending the funeral for financial and personal reasons. I just won't spend $1000 for a plane ticket home to go to a funeral for somebody I cared little to nothing about. I know that sounds so cruel, but nobody can truly know how much pain she brought my family, and my brother and I especially. So, especially pray for my brother. He is home and has no choice but to attend. So please pray for him. I hope to catch up with you all soon. Blessings to all. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## PatriNina

Hope your brother stays strong :hugs: I know how cruel it can seem to not feel sorry for someone's passing, but I've been through that as well. 

I'm just now 1 dpo and I was lurking in the TWW threads and saw your post. Just a friendly hug :hugs: and good luck getting better so you can start working on that :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## Gohan3117

Thank you so much. It means a lot that you would post this. :hugs: I wish you luck in your TTC! &#128522;


----------



## Gohan3117

Well, it's been some sort of hell this weekend. I got so sick yesterday that I went to urgent care, just for them to give me codeine cough syrup and basically call me a pussy. I couldn't sleep due to the pain. My neck is tender to the touch and my neck glands were so swollen you could tell without being a freakin doctor! After being tortured with lack of sleep and excruciating pain with swallowing even my own saliva, I took to texting and emailing every doctor and nurse on my medical team and begged to get in. I knew this isn't a typical sore throat, and I WASN'T exaggerating! So, my PCP squeezed me in, and he looked at me and his eyes got big. I lost my voice two days ago, so hubby had to relay for me and doc read what I had typed in my phone. He looked in my ears first, and they are both full of fluid, and my left ear is infected. Then he looked in my throat and gasped. He took a step back and said, "This has to be the most severe case of Strep Throat I've seen in over a decade." He said he didn't even need to swab, because it was that clear how bad the infection was. When I told him the doc at the urgent care clinic said it was just a sore throat, my doc said that he was either blind or a complete moron. He said if I had waited two more days, I would have likely gone septic. Now I'm taking a whopper of an antibiotic to get it killed. I Am just miserable. I just can't stand this! :cry:


----------



## PatriNina

Oh wow, Gohan3117!

You poor thing. Glad you went with your instinct and got better medical help.
Get well soon! <3


----------



## wannabemamaz

oh Gohan.. that is AWFUL. i am so sorry that you are so sick.. how are you feeling today? i can't believe the other dr gave you such bad advice. terrible.. thinking of you!!

praying for all the rest of my friends as well. i think of you often! have you had any results back yet, lilsoy? how are you mrs. vet?

as for me.. my hubby just got back from guatemala on Monday - he was gone for 10 days. you may remember last February he went away to DR Congo for 10 days and that was when i had my miscarriage. i was so nervous about him going away again but all is well!

our little man is growing like crazy. i am officially at the uncomfortable stage but am taking every day with thankfulness that he is healthy and growing away! my last day of work is march 13 (7 weeks before he is due) so that i can have some time to rest and prepare! looking forward to being done working for a year!

have a great day everyone.. the sun is shining and it is WARM here today! It is supposed to be 46 F (I know that isnt ALL that warm but it is usually FREEZING all winter! and it sure feels warm to me!! haha) we have an an unusually warm winter so that is great!! 

love you all!


----------



## lilsoybean

Hey everyone,

The event at my school went very well. Things at work right now are fantastic. But I don't want to bore you with all of that. 

As far as TTC, I sort of took a break but then kind of caved at the last minute as I started doing OPK's. I'm pretty sure I O'd yesterday so today is 1 dpo. We got some well timed bd sessions in there but as usual, I'm pretty realistic and am not hoping for much.

I'm starting to plan my life around not having children now. I really only have 4 more months to concieve before they suggest I go back on BC to keep the endometriosis at bay. 

I'm not really interested in adoption and I don't think IVF is an option because of finances....plus I just don't think I want to go that route. So I guess we'll see.

Wanna - So glad your hubby is back and that the pregnancy is going so well.

Gohan - So sorry for your illness and family troubles. You are in my prayers.

Mrs. Vet - Going to the FS is exciting. I hope they find some answers. I also hope your OH's SA turns out positive. I hate waiting on the results of those things!

I think I saw a new member on here....Good luck on your TTC journey!

I hope you all have a great weekend. It's super cold here and supposed to be crappy all weekend. THat is a bummer because my hubby's bday is tomorrow and it would be cool if it wasn't so crappy out. OH well. Talk to you all later.


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Hey girls!

Sorry for being out again. We have been fighting for our cat Oreo's life half of last week, he started with a high fever and some throwing up on Valentine's Day so we spend that night at the emergency vet, were back on sunday as he still had a high fever. He ate a bit that night, then stopped completely monday. 
They didn't find anything, he was coughing by then and had a sore throat so they suspect some sort of infection. 
I had to force feed him and he needed to get several IVs until wednesday, wednesday I just started praying to the Lord for a sign if I should continue to fight for his life or just let him go. He started eating an hour later and has recovered fast since!
We are going for another check up today, he has been coughing once in a while still and is still on antibiotics but seems fine other than that, eating a lot and going outside as normal. So I hope that he is going to be fine! 

We still managed to BD around ovulation, I am 9dpo today. Went for another round of bloodwork at the RE today and they are also testing for pregnancy! No idea when I can call about it, she said if they do find anything they are most likely calling me. 
Not getting my hopes up though that it might work and it also is very early so even if I were preggo the blood test might not even show it. 
Tested this morning with an IC just to be sure and it was BFN. Trying to hold off with testing now until end of the week.. not sure if it's going to work LOL

Gohan I'm sorry you are so sick! I hope with the Antibiotics you will start feeling better soon! 

lilsoy I am really crossing my fingers that you will get your BFP before you have to get back on BC. I totally understand not wanting adoption, we have thought about when to give up and plan our life without kids as well, we aren't there yet but we know the day might come.. it is such a hard decision to make! 

wanna so glad everything is going well! That must have been scary for him to be gone exactly around that time again!


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies!

Well, life has surely been hectic here the last few weeks! I have almost fully recovered from the Strep Throat, I just have a residual cough, that my Doc said would last a month or so. 

Since my Great-Grandmother died, my grandparents went to their hometown in Kentucky, and have stayed there for almost 2 weeks. I'm so glad they were able to do that. It blesses me to know that they can just be them, and not have to worry about my Great-Grandmother. 

I'm in the midst of packing for my trip home. I fly out on Saturday, and I'll be away from Hubby during ovulation. :nope: We were only able to DTD once this cycle at all, due to my Strep and a bunch of other things. I should have already started AF; I'm actually 3 days late. It's probably the stress of going back home. As soon as I land in Pittsburgh, I'm bound to start. :dohh: I'd laugh my ass off if I actually got pregnant by that one time. :haha: 

But anyway, I'm looking forward to seeing my Momma and my family. My brother is looking forward to seeing me the most, I think. After his break-up with his ex-girlfriend, he has been texting me and calling me more. I'm looking forward to seeing my brother very much. :cloud9:

I hope everyone is well! I hope to post at some point while in Ohio, so please stay tuned! I miss and love you all! :hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey everyone! Just a quick update!

Last week I went to my Doctor and had bloodwork done. My progesterone level was 6.3! That means I ovulated! *clap* 

Also, AF got me last night. I'm not upset, though. That means I'll either be done, or on the tail end of AF when I get on the plane. And that also means, I shouldn't have AF until AFTER my Uncle's wedding. I'm blessed, although DTD with DH is out of the question until after I get back, unless AF is quick this time around. :cry:

I hope everyone is well! :hugs:


----------



## PatriNina

Oh Gohan the fact that you ovulated is awesome news!

Good luck on your trip <3


----------



## lilsoybean

I think this is it....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 11


----------



## PatriNina

Huge Congrats! <3


----------



## Gohan3117

lilsoybean said:


> I think this is it....

OH MY GOD!!! LILSOY! :flower: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance:

I'm so happy for you! I wish you a Happy and Very Healthy Nine Months! :happydance:


----------



## lilsoybean

Gohan3117 said:


> lilsoybean said:
> 
> 
> I think this is it....
> 
> OH MY GOD!!! LILSOY! :flower: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> I'm so happy for you! I wish you a Happy and Very Healthy Nine Months! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you ladies! I'm still in so much shock! I just hope it's a sticky one this time. I had bloods done today to check Progesterone and HCG Levels and will go again on Monday to make sure that everything is increasing appropriately. Then I will schedule my first appointment after that, assuming all goes well, that is.

Besides that, just feeling a little run down...kind of like I'm getting sick and my bbs are KILLING! I welcome the feeling though :)

You ladies have all been so integral in my journey and healing after the MC. Thanks so much for all your support. I'm not going anywhere either so if it's ok with you all, I'd like to stay on here and keep you updated on the pregnancy.


----------



## PatriNina

Feel free to update! <3


----------



## lilsoybean

I'm getting my second draw today and should know results tomorrow. I'm getting a little anxious. I just want the numbers to have increased the proper amount. 

We told close friends and family this weekend...basically anyone we would need extra support from if the worst happens. Besides that, we are keeping it a secret until at least 12 weeks.

How are you gals?


----------



## wannabemamaz

how did your draw go??? hope you are doing well today!!!!! 

i have had the flu for one week now. so frustrating. i went into L&D on Friday night after speaking to my doctor in the evening because i had had a fever for 48 hours. now i have a brutal cough. man this has been a bad season for flus!! hope you are all well!


----------



## lilsoybean

How is everyone? So far, so good for me. Just trying to take it one day at a time. My HCG went from 303 to 2,080. I'm going in for an early ultrasound next Wed. when I should be about 6 weeks. I threw up a couple times today so I think that's good. I almost had a panic attack yesterday when I start having mild cramps. They subsided though. I'm just trying to be thankful for each day.

Wanna- ugh, flu stinks! I hope you feel better soon! When are you due again? Getting pretty close right?!


----------



## wannabemamaz

Yay!!! Those are great numbers!!!! Can't wait to hear about your ultrasound! So fun. I cramped on and off until after 20 weeks. The first few weeks especially. It was always stressful but it is a good sign that your uterus is growing and stretching the way it should be!! Try not to worry about it! Unless it is with spotting/bleeding (and even then it can still be nothing). 

I went to my family dr today and found out I have pneumonia. Oy. So I am on antibiotics now. So miserable. I have 2 more days of work and then a year off for maternity leave so trying to keep it together til the weekwnd. I will be 33 weeks tomorrow! Due date is April 30!


----------



## lilsoybean

wannabemamaz said:


> Yay!!! Those are great numbers!!!! Can't wait to hear about your ultrasound! So fun. I cramped on and off until after 20 weeks. The first few weeks especially. It was always stressful but it is a good sign that your uterus is growing and stretching the way it should be!! Try not to worry about it! Unless it is with spotting/bleeding (and even then it can still be nothing).
> 
> I went to my family dr today and found out I have pneumonia. Oy. So I am on antibiotics now. So miserable. I have 2 more days of work and then a year off for maternity leave so trying to keep it together til the weekwnd. I will be 33 weeks tomorrow! Due date is April 30!

You get to take a year!?! I'm so jealous!!! I'll be praying you feel better soon! I'm glad to hear that you had a little cramping too and that everything is all good. It was actually more like discomfort or super mild cramps. I'm just a mess. I'm excited and nervous to go to the first U/S. I really wish I could just have a naive pregnancy and not know about all the things that could go wrong. Those daily scriptures have been helping. I still need to print them and put them EVERYWHERE! haha!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Eeeeeek lilsoy OMG!! I am so over the moon for you!! Congrats!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happy dance:

The numbers sound great! Praying for a sticky bean and happy and healthy 9 months! You are giving me so much hope!! 


AFM, we got a pretty sad update..
DH's SA didn't come back well. On top of it, my bloodwork shows that I had chlamydia in the past, I had no idea!! My old OBGYN screwed up and didn't run a full panel despite the fact that I had been cheated on and given another STD by my ex fiancé. :growl mad: They think my tube might be blocked from that, we will find out with an ultrasound. 
DH's SA is going to be repeated but he said if nothing changed (it's his 4th one so I doubt it is going to change) most likely IVF is our only option, if my tubes are blocked it is for sure going to be our only option. We will discuss if an IUI is an option or not after the last SA and my ultrasound. 

We are completely shocked, I have been randomly crying on and off. IVF is not really an option for us so we are facing the possibility of never having kids. :cry: It sucks all around, we are still trying for now since we are not really ready to accept this until the last couple of tests but it is just so hard.. I just want to blow our savings and run away somewhere, so many things make no sense to me right now.. 

I am either ovulating today or 1dpo, forgot to take my temp this morning. We BDed only yesterday and today so not sure if we caught the egg. Thursday after our RE appt we weren't in the mood anymore..


----------



## Mrs. Vet

4dpo today based on OPK. Of course I am having every symptom in the book again but I know it is just PMS. It just sucks because they are annoying and then I will just get AF so what's the point in making me miserable? I have home fries in the oven and can't stand the smell and don't know how to ever eat them.. 

Other than that I am ok, a bit better now but I think I'm mostly in denial.. it's like we are just trying to go on with our life and don't really deal with it. 
DH went in for his last SA and our appt for the results is on april 1st so we'll see how that turns out. Maybe having a for sure answer on what is possible and what isn't will help us to make a decision on what to do and give us some peace. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Gohan3117

Mrs. Vet - I'm so sorry to hear that. You are always in my prayers!

lilsoy - How are you doing? Any updates?

AFM - I have been here in Ohio for almost 2 weeks, and I'm coming home on the 31st. I have Bronchitis and totally miserable. My whole family has it. I have an antibiotic to pick up today to fight it. The wedding prep is going slowly, but we'll get it done in time. My Dad and I aren't doing well, and we are keeping our distance from each other. But that's neither here nor there.

Anyway, I hope you all are doing well!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Are you feeling better Gohan? 

Lilsoy how are you doing?? 

9dpo here, I had every symptom in the book for a few days which I know was just pmsing, now I am feeling better but normal and I know AF is going to come by the end of the week.. Good thing I'm out of ICs so I don't get tempted to test and get disappointed.. 
Next week we are getting the results of the last SA and I am kinda dreading it.. 

I booked a flight for DH to fly in May to see his family in the US. We were going to go together in september but it just doesn't work out financially and he really wants to go in May to the comic con so we said screw it and booked a flight, if he has to go alone anyway we might as well do it then. I am really bummed that I can't go because I really wanted to but at the same time I am relieved because all the money worries about how to come up with so much money until summer to make it work was really stressing me as there wasn't really a way to make it work until I am finding a job.. 
I have 3 applications going still that seem somewhat hopeful and a phone interview for a job at the airport later this week. I don't really want that job but it would be a start. 
So at least now it's all decided and i can stop stressing about it. On a bright side we will be able to go to Vienna in August to my friend's wedding as we don't have to use every extra penny for the US trip, I am really excited about it as we don't get to see these friends often and we both have never been to Vienna! :happy dance: And DH will get a little shopping list and gets to buy me some FRERs and prenatals as they are cheaper in the US and I like them better! If we don't want to give up by then that is..


----------



## Mrs. Vet

10 dpo and nothing to report about that. 

On a bright side, I found a job!! I am starting on thursday, can try it out for a week before I get a longterm contract! It's an office job, nothing great but it's nearby and part time so it's perfect! 

After I signed the papers for the job, I came out, checked my phone and saw the devastating news about the German Wings flight. This hits very close to home for us, DH is working in the aviation industry in a company that works with both, Airbus and Lufthansa maintenance and many of our friends are working at Airbus and Lufthansa Maintenance, some on exactly that type of airplane. Everyone checked immediately if they worked on this specific airplane before they said how old it was, it reminds everyone on the big responsibility that they are having in their job. DH is stressing about it more than he was already. Even though every little job they do is being checked multiple times before an airplane leaves. 
My heart is breaking for the families who lost their loved ones. It was a whole school class on board and 2 babies, half of the victims are German. 
We are taking it for granted often that flying is no big deal and these things usually happen far from us, with Airlines that don't even fly from our country. 
Today is reminding me to never take it for granted and to say an extra prayer when DH is flying to the US in May.


----------



## lilsoybean

Hi Mrs. Vet ~ I'm so sorry to hear that! I don't know too many details about it but it seems devastating that so many people lost their lives. Let us know how the SA results ended up! Don't give up hope. My husbands were never good either and we were able to get pregnant twice. 

I'm still hoping I get to keep this one. So far this pregnancy feels very different so I'm hoping that is a good sign. I went in at 6+4 and saw the baby/heard a heartbeat so that is positive. However, I saw those things last time at around 7 weeks and still lost the baby. I will be 8+4 tomorrow which is right around when I lost the last one. Although, I didn't start bleeding until 10 weeks. My next appointment isn't until April 23rd. I'm thinking that if everything goes well at that appointment, I might be able to relax a little. Just trying to take it one day at a time.

Let me know how you are doing! How is the new job treating you?

Elena ~ What's new with you? Are you back from Ohio?


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hey friends.. Just wanted to come on here and update you! I am 37 weeks today which is officially full term! Yippee! Super exciting.. I've been having cramps on and off and diarrhea once per day since Friday. I had my weekly appt this morning and my dr said these are signs that labour is coming! So excited. It doesn't mean it is imminent but a good sign that my body knows what to do. His head is down and we are pretty much ready! His room is 90% done and I am nesting like crazy.. Cleaning every nook and cranny! I am feeling really good. I have only gained 17 pounds so far and will probably gain another 5. Can't believe our sweet boy will be here so soon! I am loving maternity leave and am trying to rest as much as possible (between all the nesting of course! Haha). Anyways.. That's all for now! I'll update periodically and definitely when he is born!

Hope you are all doing well!!


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies, I'm sorry for being so spotty with posting! I've been back from Ohio for almost two weeks now. I was 8 days late for AF. Today is DH's 31st birthday. &#128522; not too much going on over here, I guess. 

I hope you are both doing well with your pregnancies, Liz and Sandra! &#10084;&#65039;

I will give a full update soon! &#128536;


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies! I finally have time to post a full update! :thumbup:

AF came 9 days late, on CD 37. It's been a weird period. The cramps were terrible the first two days, but the flow has been unusually light. I'm not saying it's like spotting, but normally I am changing my pads 4-5 times a day on CD 2-4. I'm getting away with ultra thin pads no problem. It's strange! :shrug: I'm not complaining too much, though. 

DH just turned 31, as I stated earlier. He's been a bit melancholy about his age. I'm trying to just love him through it, but he's being so unbearable lately its causing issues.

Chi is doing well. She vomited twice today, but she doesn't act sick. She probably ate too fast or something, I'm not too worried. Chi hasn't gone into full heat yet, but she did have an episode that seemed like it, but it wasn't. She is becoming much more vocal recently, but I don't know. She will be 8 months old next Tuesday, so it's bound to happen any time. But she's doing well. :cloud9:

I was in Ohio during ovulation, so I'm obviously not pregnant. :nope: I'm starting to wonder if I'll ever have a child. :cry: 

While I was in Ohio, DH rearranged the furniture in our room and living room to make it more spacious and comfortable for us. It's so nice. :thumbup:

On Wednesday I start a twice weekly Vitamin B-12 injection. The left side of my brain is only getting 80% blood flow, so my doc is going to be giving me B-12 injections twice a week to help the blood flow restriction. I hope it helps, as it is causing me horrible headaches. :nope:

Two more friends of mine announced their pregnancies. There are at least 7 women I know that are pregnant. It just doesn't seem fair. :cry:

Anyway, I don't wanna whine too much, so I'll leave it at that. I hope you are all doing well! Praying for you all! :hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Hey girls,

how is everyone? 

Took a while to be able to come and post again, I did post in the LTTC-section after our last appointment with the RE but got interrupted and then I just kinda avoided the forum so I wouldn't have to think about it too much... 

The last SA was as expected bad news. DH's sperm doesn't even live 24 hours, at 24 hours the number of normal moving living sperm was zero. :( There is more but I can't recall all the details. 
Our chances of conceiving naturally are very low. 
Our chances with IUI are around 7%. He recommended ICSI which is not an option for me personally, we said we won't do IVF or ICSI and I don't see that changing. 

We decided to keep trying naturally for the rest of the year and then maybe next year try one round of IUI and that is it. We can't afford more than one cycle, well we could if we would go without anything else that is not absolutely necessary. We don't want that especially with the chances for it to work are so low. 
Before investing that much money, for now we have bought vitamins for DH again and preseed. someone recommended fertil aid specifically for motility issues so DH is going to bring that from the US when he is going in May. 
I am not going with him as it was just too expensive for both of us and it turned out to be the right decision. 2 days after we booked his flight I got a job!! 
Now I wouldn't have gotten leave that soon anyway. It is only part time and was through a temp agency first, now at the end of the month they are hiring me directly and I will get a raise then! 
It is a really great place, my law school knowledge is very useful and appreciated even though I don't have a degree, I can even bring our dog whenever I want to and they love him! 
I am still amazed with how well this one turned out! I prayed to God about where I belong career wise because I couldn't find anything that worked for me and no one would hire me. I said "wherever you send me, I will go." and this is what I got! 

So over all, after weeks of struggling with the devastating results of our last RE visit, I am right now pretty much at peace with how things are going. It still hurts but the pain is now no longer taking over my life. We will keep trying, live our lives and pray.
If nothing works and IUI doesn't work as well, we will try to accept that we won't have kids but we are not there yet. 

I am 1dpo today, we only managed to BD once, with me working and DH working night shifts this week things were difficult. But going by the OPKs and my temp raise I think we might have had pretty good timing for our motility issue. 

Praying for all of you girls!


----------



## lilsoybean

I'm so sorry you are going through this. Has your hubby seen a urologist? Ours really helped with DH's sperm issues. Medicine helped with one issue that was caused my hormones. A vitamin (Conception XR) helped with the other. It might be worth a shot. Keep your head up and try not to lose hope! Thinking of you!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

lilsoybean said:


> I'm so sorry you are going through this. Has your hubby seen a urologist? Ours really helped with DH's sperm issues. Medicine helped with one issue that was caused my hormones. A vitamin (Conception XR) helped with the other. It might be worth a shot. Keep your head up and try not to lose hope! Thinking of you!

How are you doing lilsoy? You're almost through first trimester already, can't believe how the time is racing!! 

We have seen a urologist early on, he sent us to the RE as he couldn't help us. Over here the urologist can't do much about fertility issues. 

He has been taking the vitamins again that we had tried a year ago but he needs to take a lower dosage as the dosage he is supposed to take is triggering his migraines obviously. He will bring fertilaid or something from the US in texas. Maybe Conception XR is a good option for us then too?


----------



## lilsoybean

Conception XR might help. It's worth a shot. My hubby never had any adverse side effects from it. I ordered it from a website called therologix. 

https://www.theralogix.com/index.cfm?fa=products.conceptionxrmsf.faq&dvsn=wmnshealth

Here is the link to what he takes. The other thing is a prescription for his Prolactin levels. I think his levels were a little high so the meds helped even them out. Obviously a doctor would have to diagnose and prescribe that. I hope this helps a little.

And yes, almost through the first tri. It seems like time has stopped as I'm super anxious to get to 2nd tri!! I'm farther than I've ever been before but still super nervous. I have an appt. on Thurs. that I'm nervous/excited to go to :). Wish me luck! I did get to see a strong heartbeat at 10 weeks so I was very, very happy about that.


----------



## Gohan3117

Wow...it's been SUUUUUUUUPER dead here recently. :nope:

I'm doing alright over here. The Vitamin B-12 shots are doing wonders for my seizures and headaches! :happydance: DH and I only managed to BD one day during my fertile window, but it was my most fertile day, so I have a bit of hope. I've been uber constipated for the last 4 days or so, which is very unusual for me, and I had a bit of spotting 2 days ago. I'm not feeling super hopeful, but I'm trying to stay positive. 

DH is getting a bunch of extra hours at work. He's almost full time now. :thumbup: We spent the day doing some spring cleaning, which was nice. :) Also, DH and I have been talking about moving back to my MIL's hometown in Michigan. It's only a few hours away from my family, so it would be perfect. :) My MIL and FIL are retiring in probably 2 years, since my MIL will be 70 and my FIL will be 61 then, and they plan to move back there, anyway. That way DH can be there to help, as they are getting a bit older. :)

Chi is doing very well. She has a lot of energy, and enjoys spending time with our old cat, Peeker. Peeker isn't so keen on Chi yet, but she is warming up to her. Chi will bathe Peeker almost daily, and Peeker seems to enjoy that, at least. :haha: Chi is beginning to get hormonal, but she hasn't gone into full heat yet, from what I can tell. She's a little over 8 months old now, so she should go into heat any time. 

I might be making a trip back to Ohio much sooner than I thought. My Grandpa is bleeding internally, but they can't find out where. He's had 3 blood transfusions already, and his iron level in undetectable. I'm absolutely devastated. He's been my dad my whole life. He has always been there for me...he's pretty much my best friend. I don't know how to handle it. :cry: 

But anyway, I'm hanging in there. I hope you all are well. Liz is about to pop! She's due anyday! :happydance: How are you doing, Sandra? :hugs: and how about you, Mrs. Vet? :hugs: I hope you are all well. Kelly seems to be doing well, from what I've seen on her Instagram. :* Anyway, I hope to hear from you all soon! :*


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hey ladies. Thinking of you all.. 

I'm 40w4d today. Over analyzing every single symptom and hoping its labor.. Kinda reminds me of TWW. Oh man. As of Thursday I was 3cm dilated.. Had lost my mucus plug and had my bloody show. My dr said it all sounded great and I should go into labour soon but here we are 4 days later and all my contractions stop after a few hours. Trying to relax as much as I can and praying my little guy comes soon! I'll update when I can!

Love you all!


----------



## lilsoybean

Exciting!!!! Keep us updated! I bet you are sooo ready to meet your little guy!

Haha! I just noticed that your fruit chart thing says it's as big as a Jackfruit ...I've never even heard of that. They are running out of fruit!! Haha!!

How's everyone else?!


----------



## Gohan3117

Wow, Liz! Hope your little man makes his appearance soon!

When do you plan on announcing lilsoy? 

I'm doing okay. I've been super lethargic recently, but my sex drive is through the roof! I should be about 10dpo now. I've tested a few times, but nothing yet, as far as I can tell. Symptoms are gas, constipation, fatigue, cramping on and off, and increased appetite. I'm not too hopeful, but I've learned to guard myself in this area. I hope you are all well!


----------



## Gohan3117

Well, ladies...DH and I had the offical "TTC Talk"....

...and we've decided to officially TTC hardcore! We are in a stable financial state, my Bipolar and Epilepsy are completely controlled, I'm on the least amount of medications I've been on since we've been married (and only one medication is Category C, the rest are B and A!) and he is finally on board! I'm getting OPKs, a BBT, he's getting fertility supplements, we're getting all the things we need next weekend! I'm on CD29 and next cycle is officially TTC #1 Cycle #1! :happydance:

Also, I'm not pregnant this cycle, as I just got my lab results back from my last test (done during my thought-to-be fertile window) and my Progesterone level was 0.1. I just need to use the OPKs to figure out when I do ovulate. It seems to be later in my cycle, from past tests that have come back with a higher progesterone level.

Anyway, I'm super stoked! :happydance: I'll keep you all posted! :happydance:


----------



## lilsoybean

Hi Gohan!! I'm so sorry it has taken me so long to write back to you! It's just been crazy busy. I think you sent me something else that had questions on it about TTC so I will try and answer those now.

BBT - I just bought one from CVS.

MFA - Hubby used Conception XR and a medicine to level out his hormones since he had high Prolactin levels. That was diagnosed by his urologist.

Pre-Seed - I have used it in the past but I honestly, can't remember if I used it when we last conceived. Mostly, we just used it topically and only a few times internally. I would say keep it as natural as possible if you can.

Herbs/Oil etc. - I have no idea. I did switch to a Vegan diet right before I got pregnant but that was because I was getting ready to do a 21 day cleanse and wanted to see if I could do Vegan for any amount of time. I took a Prenantal and hubby took the afore mentioned vitamins but that's about it.

OPK's - I did a mix of cheap OPK's from Amazon (Wondfo) and CB digitals. I saved the CB digitals for when I thought I was close to ovulation and the cheap ones for extra assurance. Some of the CB digi directions are very specific though so make sure you read them.

BDing - I found it best do BD every other day and a mix of morning and night. I'd have to check my chart but I think when we actually got pregnant it was in the A.M. 

I hope that some of this helps. Good luck!!!


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hey ladies. Just wanted to pop on and say that I had my son on May 8! After 8 hours of labour and 8 minutes of pushing he was born! Weighing 8 lbs 6 oz.. We are doing awesome. Tired and adjusting to breastfeeding but very happy!!

Hope you are well!


----------



## lilsoybean

I saw your little man! Congratulations!!


----------



## MrandMrsWilt

Hi everyone. How are you all doing? I'm Trying to Ttc number 1. I see most of you are pregnant, or was successful. So excited.


----------



## lilsoybean

Hi Mr and Mrs. Wilt,

Good luck on TTC #1. This little group had been together for about 1.5 years but most are starting to move on at this point which is kind of sad. Let us know if you have any questions or concerns. I know Gohan recently started TTC again so she should be a good resource. Speaking of Gohan, let us know how it's going lady!

Mrs. Vet - What's new with you?

I'm chugging along at 15.5 weeks. I'm starting to show a little but nothing else too exciting. Talk to you ladies soon!


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey lilsoy. Sorry I've been so poofy lately. 

This is my first month TTC again. I was temping, but since I suffer from extreme insomnia, the temps were inaccurate. But next cycle I will temo vaginally. I should be ovulating in about 10 days or so, and I'll be taking OPKs starting Wednesday, since that's the day I start my Prometrium. DH has been super busy with work. He's been working overtime a lot, but he has promised that we will BD a lot during my FW. Other than that, nothing else to really report. Love you all!


----------



## lilsoybean

Gohan - it looks like you are in your fertile window. Good luck!!


----------



## Gohan3117

Actually, I'm about to enter it. My ticker was wrong. :haha: CD21 over here! Should be O'ing in about 5 days! :thumbup:


----------



## lilsoybean

Hey Elena! Is your ticker correct? Are you having any symptoms?

I have my anatomy scan tomorrow. I'm super excited and anxious!


----------



## Gohan3117

lilsoy - It's right, but I'm not pregnant. I actually have to stop TTC for now, as I am beginning to go off my Epilepsy/Bipolar medication, and it's going to be very hard, and adding a pregnancy into it would just make it that much worse. 

Speaking of my medication, I'm only on the second day of tapering, and its already being terrible. I've been taking this medication since I was 14 years old, and my body is completely addicted to it. So even after going from 200mgs to 175mgs, after two days I'm already feeling major withdrawal. Sudden outbursts of crying without warning or trigger, throbbing headaches, tremors, etc. My Doc said the withdrawal symptoms should mellow after the first week, but it will get worse leading up to the seventh day. I'll be taking 175mgs for 3 weeks, then I will go down to 150mgs for three weeks, and so on. This is going to be a trying time in my life. :cry:

On a good note, my best friend is coming to visit me in August, which I'm really excited about! :clap:

I hope everyone is doing well! 

lilsoy - what's the gender!?!?!?


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Hey girls, 

what's up? :blush:

Wanna congrats on your son! I just flew over the past couple of pages and saw you had him! Awesome news!

How is everyone doing? 

We had a few crazy weeks here, we had a fight with neighbors, well it wasn't a fight yet until they basically tried to kill my husband by manipulating his motorcycle. Thank God he noticed before anything happened to him. We can't prove it was them so nothing is going to happen unfortunately but it is very obvious it was them. We have geared up on security stuff on our house and garage, I am slowly starting to feel safe again but I sure hope we won't see them on the street any time soon, not sure if any of us can control ourselves right now. 

Then our dog started walking funny and the vet suspects a ruptured ligament on his knee. We are going to a clinic with a specialist on wednesday, if he confirms what it is then he'll have surgery right then. :cry: He is my baby and I am so scared for him. I am devastated about the whole thing and I am praying that it is something else and he doesn't need surgery. 

We have basically stopped TTC for now. It wasn't consciously stopping, we were just busy and tired and didn't feel like doing the whole OPK and temping thing anymore. 
I will request our records from our fertility clinic and we will go to a different one for a second opinion. If the result is the same we will probably quit trying. We are both tired, we want to start moving on and if one day a miracle happens then that would be great but we want to stop waiting for that miracle and putting our lives on hold. We are not a 100% set on that decision but we are talking about it a lot and we are both leaning towards giving up at this point. 
Many days lately, I have been feeling ok with this being our life. And then there is days like mother's day, father's day, hurtful things people say and I still realize how angry and bitter I am over this whole thing. But I am praying to find acceptance and for me to stop being angry. 

I am hoping for many BFPs for you girls. For myself, I stopped hoping..


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey Mrs. Vet. :hug: it's good to hear from you. I'm so sorry you are going through so much. You are in my prayers, and so is your Hubby and doggy. :flower: 

AFM, I finally got AF today, on CD40. The longest cycle I've ever had. The cramps are awful. :cry: The withdrawal symptoms are getting better, or at least today wasn't excruciating. Trying to stay positive! :thumbup:

Hubby is super stressed at work, so he took a few days off to relax and recover. He goes back to work tomorrow, and I will miss him. :(

Chi is doing well. She's 10 months old! Still can't believe it! 

I hope everyone else is well!


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies! I hope you all have a fabulous Independence Day! 

Not too much going on here. Still halted with TTC as I'm going off my Lamictal. It's been excruciatingly hot this week. Yesterday it was over 100 degrees Fahrenheit. 

My best friend will arrive in a little over 3 weeks! YAY! I'm so excited!

DH is having a tough time because his grandfathers health is failing fast. He's 98 years old, and lived a long and healthy life. He's the sweetest old man I've ever met. We are probably flying to Michigan soon to say our goodbyes. :(

But Chi is doing well. Still no signs of heat with her. I've been putting off getting her fixed, but I need to soon. She should go into heat anytime now, I'm guessing. But she's still as sweet and cute as ever! 

I hope you all are doing well!


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey everyone. It's been super quiet here. :nope: I'm packing to fly to Michigan. DH's grandfather had a heart attack and his kidneys are failing. He's 98, and his doctor doesn't expect him to make it through this coming week. Please send up prayers. 

I hope everyone is alright. I haven't heard from lilsoy about her gender scan. I hope all of you are well.


----------



## lilsoybean

Hey there!

I'm sorry I never updated about the scan! There has been so much going on. Well, we found out that we are expecting a boy!! We are super excited. I've had a worrisome pregnancy because I keep spotting like every 2 weeks but they said it's because I have a friable cervix which basically means a tender spot on my cervix which is prone to bleeding. So that has kept things interesting. Also, they saw 2 Choroid Plexus cysts on his brain at the anatomy scan so I had to go have a Level II Ultrasound at a high risk doctor because, while harmless on their own, they are also considered a soft marker for Downs Syndrome or Trisomy 18. Thankfully, all looked well at the scan and the cysts will most likely go away o their own. So, back to being excited for November to get here! I'm getting ready to start the next school year and Cross Country which is over in October so time will fly by and November will be here before I even realize. Fun stuff. 

How's everyone else doing? It's been super quiet on here but I think about you gals all the time and keep hoping to hear of BFP's soon!!


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies.

lilsoy - I'm glad all the scans turned out okay. I pray you will have a beautiful and healthy baby boy in November! 

AFM, my husbands grandfather died on July 14th. Just three days after we flew in. The funeral is on this coming Monday and on Tuesday I will be heading to Ohio for the last week or so of being in the Midwest. Not much else to report at this time. Lots of love!


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies! My cycle is FINALLY starting to regulate since beginning the Prometrium. Had a 27 day cycle this time around, which is much healthier and more normal. I ovulated CD15, but DH and I have been so stressed and with everything else it's been so hard to even DTD at all. But at least I'm regulating and ovulating! I can't post too much since I'm out of town and I'm on my mobile, but I hope you all are doing well!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Hey girls,

just checking in! 

Lilsoy congrats on having a boy! I hope he will be healthy and time will fly! 

Gohan I am so sorry for your loss! I am glad you guys have been able to see him before he passed away! Good news on your cycle! 

AFM: I am not on here very often anymore, I am just having a hard time coping. 
We are having an appointment end of August at a different clinic for a second opinion (after doing some research I had more and more the feeling of ours being a rip off and we still don't feel like they really went through the alternatives to IVF with us and kinda stopped talking to us after we said that IVF isn't an option for us). If they confirm that IVF is our only option if at all we will try to come to terms with having no kids. It is difficult, some days I'm ok with it, others I'm not. Sometimes I think I can live with it, then comes a Facebook post or news article or something that is immediately throwing me back down and hurts a lot. 
I know if they tell us the same at this clinic it will rip open the barely healed wounds again from our last appointment but we need to know that we tried and that we trust the doctor's judgement. 
This cycle we actually used OPKs again and BDed on time. 
Today I am CD 31, no AF and BFN. Nothing new to us but I hate it. I told DH that after the tests we still have I want to buy no more, I can't take the monthly slap in the face anymore. 

Barclay ended up not needing surgery, the ligament is ok! I was so grateful to hear that!! They are suspecting an old injury and that he just got used to not walking right and got issues through that, he obviously has back problems that resulted in him limping. He has been in physical therapy for almost a month now and is almost fully recovered, we have another appointment tomorrow and hopefully won't need anymore after that. It was a stressful couple of weeks, the physical therapist lives far from us so I had to always use my days off for going there with him and because he wasn't allowed to run he was very frustrated at times. But now he is happy and slowly getting back in shape. 

In 3 weeks we are going to Vienna, Austria for a friend's wedding and I am really excited about that and try to focus on that! I am so ready for a vacation, even if it is just a few days! 

I will keep checking in here to see how you guys are doing and let you know how things are! 

Love to all of you girls!


----------



## Gohan3117

I hope everyone is doing well. Chi officially went into heat this weekend. I had an appointment scheduled to get her spayed but DH got the dates mixed up as I was in Ohio when she was supposed to go. But she's in full blown heat now; but it's not as bad as I thought. I will call again tomorrow to make another appointment.

My best is here in town visiting me. I'm having a great time with her! We are watching anime and doing some sewing projects. I don't have a lot of time to fully update, as I am falling asleep. But I will do my best to update fully as soon as I can. I have some big news! (Not pregnancy related) Love you all!


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies. Just a quick update. I woke up yesterday and had excruciating diarrhea, and it continued throughout that day and today. I went to the doc and I apparently have Salmonella Poisioning. I just can't catch a break. Love you all.


----------



## lilsoybean

Hi gals!

Sorry to hear about the Salmonella poisoning . It does seem to be one thing after another with you. I'm so sorry! 

Mrs. Vet- Is your second opinion at another fertility specialist coming up soon? I'm glad to hear no surgery was needed for Barclay. Did you have fun on your trip to Vienna? 
I'm doing well. I'll be 28 weeks on Friday and starting to get a little uncomfortable. I've been teaching and coaching so I'm tired all the time! I think I'm ready for my little guy to get here even though I'll have no idea what I'm doing.

I hope you guys are doing ok!!


----------



## Gohan3117

Glad to hear you are doing well, lilsoy! 

AFM...I'm CD4 over here. Taking antibiotics for Bronchitis again. It's never ending, I tell you. My best friend left two days ago, I'm already feeling empty inside. I really need to update fully. I'll try my best later today. I love you all!


----------



## Gohan3117

Okay, ladies! I FINALLY have enough time to sit down and post a whole bunch! It's been crazy, let me tell you! I'll start with the bad stuff, and work my way to the good. :thumbup:

As you all know, DH's last surviving grandparent passed away in July. It's been tough on him and especially his mother. DH's mom has been doing well enough, with all that's happened. My FIL wasn't able to be there with us during his passing or the funeral, but DH and I did our best to help in every way we could. DH did so well in helping, I'm so proud of him that he was able to set his mourning aside to help his mother. She is an only child, and all the pressure and responsibility was on her, so DH and I did our best to help her. She seems to be doing alright, but she does break down from time to time. Please keep her in your prayers.

In my personal life, I am still fighting off this Bronchitis. It's been worse this time than in March, for sure. I'm not sleeping well due to all the coughing. I am keeping DH up at night, because every time I cough the bed moves. So we are sleeping in the living room as of the last couple days. I sleep on the air mattress and DH sleeps on the sofa next to me. I'm not on the same bed, but we are still within reach. It's a little lonely, but I know he's right there. The Salmonella has mostly worked its way out of my system, but my appetite has not returned to normal quite yet. 

Fertility-wise, I am ovulating regularly, but we seem to keep getting smacked in the face every time we want to BD. We want to TTC, but every time we seem to get to the place we can, I get sick, or he's working overtime, or his mother and/or father bugging us for one reason or another, or other things get in the way. It's very frustrating. So, that brings me to my next part of this update...

WE ARE MOVING! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
DH's grandfather's house was given to his mother, so she is letting us live there, as long as we pay the utilities. It'll be about $500 per month, but it's 3 bedroom, 2 bath. Our room will be almost twice the size of what we have now, and we'll have rooms for when we can *finally* expand our family! We have a target of this coming March. DH is working as much as he can so we can bank as much money as we can. Our goal is $4500, and we are already at $1200. We are moving to Michigan, which where we live will only be 3.5 hours away from my family! :happydance: I'm so excited! We do need to buy a stove and dishwasher, but we'll have plenty for that, which is why are saving like mad! :thumbup: The house does need some work done, but Mom and Dad have seen the house and they think it'll be just minor things and just painting/decorating. Mom is giving us her dining room table and a couch, and we've got a bed frame already there which we will put our mattress on. My grandmother has a computer desk that we can use, as well as some bookcases. We have a TV, computer, entertainment stand, night stands, etc. And the house already has dressers and a refrigerator. It is heated and has air conditioning, as well as a full washer and dryer! We have a beautiful pear tree that is falling over with pears! :haha: I just can't wait to move! Finally...our own home. Our own rules. I can clean the way I want, and decorate the way I want. I can cook the way I want, do laundry whenever I want, and we can BD whenever and WHEREVER we want! I could cry out of joy! :cry::happydance:

I will admit, I am a bit nervous about leaving my team of doctors. Dr. Monwai, Dr. Rodriguez and Dr. Chang have all been amazing to me. I had a conversation with Dr. Monwai after it was decided. He told me that I'd be fine, and there's not much more he can do for me, anyway. I was confused, but then he told me that he's not a PCP, and he never has been. My case was special, because my issues were on a massive spectrum. But he reminded me that when I first saw him, we set goals for my treatment. Those goals were:

1. Control seizures
2. Control Bipolar/Anxiety
3. Get off as many medications as I possibly could
4. Control C. Diff

And we have done almost all those things. I am almost 6 months seizure-free, I haven't self-harmed in over a year, and my Bipolar is completely controlled. I am off of all medications except my Lamictal, which is a work in progress. I haven't had an active C. Diff infection in over 6 months, and my bowel movements are much more regular now, minus the Salmonella. Dr. Monwai said his goal is to treat his patients and send them off. That's what he is doing for me...even if it is sad in some aspects. But I'm doing so well, and I'm happy with it!

Chi has been in heat once already. We have an appointment to get her spayed on September 3rd. She'll go back in heat again in probably a little less than a week. Last time it wasn't too bad, but I'm worried about this next one. :wacko: We'll see, though. 

My MIL is wanting to get a second cat. I'm excited, but also nervous for Chi. I think she'll love a little sibling, but then in just 6 months, her sibling will be taken away, because Chi will go with us, and the other cat will stay here. We will definitely get another cat when we get to Michigan though. Two cats are better than one! :thumbup:

Anyway, that's about it for now. I'm sorry this post is super duper long. It's just been ages since I've truly posted a real update. I love you all! Keep in touch, mmkay? :hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies. Just wanted to update really quick.

Went to the Doc on Wednesday and my C-RP (C-Reactive Protein; what measures inflammation and infection) was 37. To be healthy it should be under 1. I've got an infection somewhere, or some type of auto-immune disease. Doc is running the test again, and I should know on Monday. But for right now, there is nothing we can do. I'm dealing with the Bronchitis alright, but it's getting to the super-annoying coughing every 5 seconds stage. I'll survive, though. :*

BUT IN OTHER NEWS! I had my hormones tested when I got my CRP done last time. At the time I was about CD30, and Doc just wanted to see what my hormones were, and if I was ovulating. Wellll.....

Testosterone Total: 43.78 (should be between 5.2-69.2)
(previously 51.52)

Testosterone Free: 0.80 (should be between 0.04-1.80)
(previously 0.97)

Testosterone Bioavailable: 15 (should be between 1.2-43.5)
(previously 19)

Testosterone Percentage Free: 1.8 (should be between0.65-2.65)
(previously 1.9)

Estradiol: 93 (should be between 21-312 during Luteal Phase)
(previously 39)

Progesterone: 5.4 (should be between 1.2-15.9 during Luteal Phase)
(previously 1.2)

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Doc was so happy! He said that was massive improvement! Testosterone was DOWN, and Estrogen and Progesterone were UP! I OVULATED! :happydance::happydance::happydance: He said those are baby-ready hormone levels! He wants my Progesterone to be a bit higher, so he raised my Progesterone to 200mgs as opposed to 100mgs, but he said he'd feel totally safe if I got pregnant with those levels!

I'm so happy I could cry! :happydance::cloud9::blush::cry::happydance:

Just wanted to let you all know. Love you all! :hugs::flower::kiss:


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Hey girls! 

Updating a bit after taking a bit of a break of all TTC-related forums. 

lilsoy good to see that you are still doing well! Time is running so fast, feels just like yesterday that you got your BFP! 

Gohan that is great news, it's going to be awesome to finally have your own home! And the hormones look good too, maybe things are finally looking up for you guys now! 
I am also happy to see that you want to give Chi a friend, you know how I feel about it, I am a very passionate advocate for always having two cats when getting them young. Your best shot would be a female rescue that is about Chi's age, speaking from experience here. She will be thrilled! 

AFM, we had our appt at the new fertility clinic on friday. It is over an hour drive from our home but it was absolutely worth it! We felt like finally someone listened to us even though we said right at the beginning that IVF/ICSI is not an option for us. The last clinic the doctor was basically done talking to us with that and we had to push for getting information on IUI. She accepted that and said we should talk about the alternatives. 
She looked at our results and gave us a 9% chance for IUI to work which is slightly higher than the last clinic but not great. 
I am still ready to just accept it and try to come to terms with not having kids. DH wants to give it one last shot with one or two cycles of IUI which it seems like with that clinic we'd have full coverage by our insurance (it is a lot cheaper than that rip off place we had before) for. 
I am very scared of what it will do to us emotionally but I know if we don't do it DH will resent me one day because we haven't tried all we could short of ICSI. I am leaning towards doing it for DH to find closure. Not getting my hopes up for it to work and I hope I can keep it that way to save myself from more heartbreak. 
We are getting results from another round of tests on the 18th of September (they needed to run some tests again to have their own results that are more recent than what we have) and if it didn't get much worse from what it was we might go for an IUI in November or December. 
I am just so scared of doing this all again! I am honestly ready to close that chapter and move on. Since our trip to Vienna last week I have been feeling halfway sane for the first time in months! 

The trip was amazing! We went almost broke with how expensive everything was there, I was dumbfounded by the prices! But it was worth it, we have seen such great places, all the castles and the royal riding school and all that! We had a really great time!! I'd love to go on little trips more often and see more of the world with DH! It is just a bit complicated to organize around the fur babies but it worked well! 

Barclay is fully recovered with his knee! we are still giving him massages regular to keep his muscles relaxed and prevent this from happening again! He stepped in some glass the other day and had to take another break from running but it healed within a few days. 
We are on our first competition again since it happened in june and are very excited! DH is also participating with him in the beginner class, he hasn't trained must so we'll see how that goes but I am so excited about it! 

The cats are also doing well, Oreo is barely inside with the weather being nice. He comes checking on us on occasion and to eat a bit but usually leaves again soon after and even takes his naps outside on the porch. SamSam comes checking on us regular and spends more time inside. He is less active than Oreo it seems but since he is eating and playing I have no reason to be worried. 

My job is going well too and I hope I can stay there for a long time. They are very flexible with my hours and I can bring Barclay so it is really perfect for our life! 

So I will keep you posted on our journey!


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies! We got our little kitty! Her name is Nuku and she is a little over 3 months old. Her and Chi don't get along right now, but we are doing our best to make them tolerate each other. The guy who runs the adoption center in the local Petco told me that I needed to separate them in separate rooms for a week with their own litter box, food and water bowl, toys, and blanket. Then, after a week to switch the blankets. If they will sleep on the blankets, then we can introduce them again. I hope it works! She's so cute! I'll post a picture a little later! Love you all!:kiss:


----------



## Gohan3117

This is Kitty Nuku!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Gohan3117

Well, I have some good news!

Chi and Nuku are best pals now! They cuddle together, bathe each other and play like best friends! I'm so happy!

I got my hormones tested again at CD27, and I wanted to share!


Estradiol: 100 (should be between 21-312 during Luteal Phase)
(previously 93)

Progesterone: 12.32 (should be between 1.2-15.9 during Luteal Phase)
(previously 5.4)

:happydance: Doc said that he would be stunned if I didn't get pregnant by Christmas! :happydance: So that makes me feel super good about myself. :blush:

DH and I only DTD 1 time in my FW this cycle, so we are going to try to do better this coming cycle. I've started cramping and spotting, so I'm likely out this cycle. I got a nasty evap, which was pretty heart-wrenching, but I'm alright. Just wanted to update you all! :kiss:


----------



## MrandMrsWilt

HI guys, I posted once and then went mia! I hope you will still have me. I am looking to start on clomid next cycle. I have been doing a ton of research and think I may ask for a trigger too. I hope my OB/GYN will work with me on the trigger or maybe prometrium.

@gohan that is the cutest little kitty!


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey! This thread has been quite sparse lately. Everyone seems to be getting on with their lives at this point. I still pop in from time to time, but I think it's about time I started a new board. If any of you ladies see this, I will be making another board. mrandmrswilt, you are more than welcome to join me! :3


----------



## MrandMrsWilt

Hey Gohan!


----------



## lilsoybean

Hey TTC peeps! Anyone still creepin' on this thread? I just thought I'd pop in and say hello!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Wow, I haven't been here in at least a year. 
Well, we had given up and settled for a life without kids. We just bought the house of our dreams going into debt big time, I have the perfect job, we have 3 cats and were planning on a second dog for the next year. 

Today I got my BFP. I took 7 tests total, 2 digis. All positive! 

To say that I am shocked is putting it very nicely! I am freaked out on so many levels, I am between crying and laughing hysterically! Tomorrow morning I go in for a blood test and I hope they will also do an Ultrasound! 

I would be 4 weeks along, I think I might be further as I felt very off last cycle but since I did bleed I figured everything is normal. Now I have a ton of symptoms that I all thought my body was just playing tricks on me up until today! 
The digis I took after a 2.5 hour hold only and at night, if I got pregnant this cycle I should be only 11 or 12dpo so this is weird! 

So I guess I will creep around over in the preggo section for now and hope and pray that this baby will stick!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

Still no one around here. Just checking in, 14 weeks today! 
I had a rough pregnancy so far, severe morning sickness, spotting and cramps that got me 2 weeks of bed rest. Doctor took me out of work for the rest of the pregnancy (it's paid over here) as it didn't work at all for me anymore.
The severe underweight I had going into this pregnancy is also taking its toll. 
I am slowly feeling better though so I hope I will get there! Last ultrasound at almost 11 weeks looked very good, little one was bouncing around! 
Next appointment is this week so I'm anxious about it, hopefully everything is still looking good! 

Thinking of you guys!!


----------



## lilsoybean

Mrs. Vet!!

I'm sooooooo excited for you! yayyayayay! 

I just popped in to see if anyone had posted anything.

What great news. I have to start teaching now but I hope you'll check this and we can chat a bit. Talk soon!


----------



## Mrs. Vet

lilsoybean said:


> Mrs. Vet!!
> 
> I'm sooooooo excited for you! yayyayayay!
> 
> I just popped in to see if anyone had posted anything.
> 
> What great news. I have to start teaching now but I hope you'll check this and we can chat a bit. Talk soon!

Just saw this now when I randomly logged in!
Thank you!! 

I am 30w4d now so things are getting exciting here! Time has gone by soooo fast I can't believe it! 
We found out in january we are having a boy!! Nursery is pretty much ready except for some small things and this week is absolute craziness as we are having a combined birthday party and baby shower on saturday! 

Hope to read from you guys soon!


----------



## puffers121

6-7 DPO now... best guess at least. I feel like last month I was feeling so many different things... cramps, nausea here and there, and a lot of random "Symptoms"... this time I'm not at all whatsoever!! Not yet at least. Is that normal too? I feel nothing pretty much other that a random crampy quiver. I do think maybe this month is different in that we're looking for a house to buy and that's distracting me from the anxiety of the 2ww and noticing any physical feelings.... Definitely distracted. Hoping the stress of looking for a house isn't too much for trying to conceive...


----------



## lilsoybean

puffers121 said:


> 6-7 DPO now... best guess at least. I feel like last month I was feeling so many different things... cramps, nausea here and there, and a lot of random "Symptoms"... this time I'm not at all whatsoever!! Not yet at least. Is that normal too? I feel nothing pretty much other that a random crampy quiver. I do think maybe this month is different in that we're looking for a house to buy and that's distracting me from the anxiety of the 2ww and noticing any physical feelings.... Definitely distracted. Hoping the stress of looking for a house isn't too much for trying to conceive...

Yay Puffers!

It looks like you got your BFP!! I hope you've found a house too!


----------



## lilsoybean

Mrs. Vet said:


> lilsoybean said:
> 
> 
> Mrs. Vet!!
> 
> I'm sooooooo excited for you! yayyayayay!
> 
> I just popped in to see if anyone had posted anything.
> 
> What great news. I have to start teaching now but I hope you'll check this and we can chat a bit. Talk soon!
> 
> Just saw this now when I randomly logged in!
> Thank you!!
> 
> I am 30w4d now so things are getting exciting here! Time has gone by soooo fast I can't believe it!
> We found out in january we are having a boy!! Nursery is pretty much ready except for some small things and this week is absolute craziness as we are having a combined birthday party and baby shower on saturday!
> 
> Hope to read from you guys soon![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Mrs. Vet!
> Did you have your baby? I would love an update!Click to expand...


----------

